#ubuntu-hr 2011-07-04
<MmikeDOMA> hm
<MmikeDOMA> uswapala mi se kistra
<MmikeDOMA>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<MmikeDOMA> Mem:       8193860    4628212    3565648          0       7096     168632
<MmikeDOMA> -/+ buffers/cache:    4452484    3741376
<MmikeDOMA> Swap:     19535036    3896336   15638700
<jelly-home> sad bar znas da je 20GB swapa sasvim beskorisno na Linuxu
<obruT> jutro!
<MmikeDOMA> mater mu dolarsku, opet je 4.9
<dodobas> Mmike: sto je bilo sa swapom...
<Mmike> :) ma, zbrljala mi se skripta koja mi arhivira stare projekte :) pa su se pokrenula 3 7z procesa od kojih je svaki uzimao oko 6GB RMa :) 
<Mmike> moj desktop doma :)
<Mmike> http://mmike.dyndns.org/munin/localdomain/buntor.localdomain/index.html#system
<dodobas> ali 19gb swapa ? :)
<Mmike> A, to da mogu sigurno hibernate napraviti :)
<dodobas> pa dovoljno ti je velicina RAMa, right?
<Mmike> Pa, neznam. Mislim da ne, jer kad sam imao 4 GB rama i 4 GB swapa nije mi se htjelo hibernisat. 
<Mmike> Pa sam onda nategnio duplo i od onda vozim duplo
<dodobas> ehehe, jeste znali da lftp ima podrsku za torrent :D
<dodobas> ovo je uber kuul
<Mmike> dodobas, ?
<dodobas> dakle, mogu se spojiti na neki server pomocu ssh...
<dodobas> i onda na serveru skinuti torrent file... pomocu lftpa... ne moram imati neki rtorrent ili sta vec
<Mmike> to je kul
<Mmike> a kak to radis?
<dodobas> lftp torrent http://nesto.negdje.to/bla.torrent
<Mmike> dodobas, presuper
<Mmike> cek idem bas probat :)
<jelly> "Novo!Novo! Jamstvo najpovoljnije kupnje: Ako u bilo kojoj prodavaonici nađete bicikl iz našeg asortimana po povoljnijim uvjetima kupnje i naknadne usluge- kupite ga tamo."
<CrazyLemon> ll
<CrazyLemon> lol*
<Neuromanc> jutro
<Mmike> jelly, lol :)
<nenozg> b ok, ja sam novi korisnik ubuntua! vjerovali ili ne, tek sam sada skužio što valja, jb
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> tak ti je i sa sexom i sa alkoholom :)
<nenozg> ma to sam skužio još davno...hehe
<obruT> jelly: to s weba onog ducana u markusevcu ?
<jelly> da
<jelly> http://i.imgur.com/QHIUo.jpg
<sale> ivoks: ping
<Mmike> sale!
<Mmike> jelly, imam paket, na lennyju, netdiag se zove. Na nekim strojevima me debconf preko onog dialoga pita dal' hocu neki kufer u /etc/default/netdiag, na nekim ne. Zakaj? :) Imas mozda ideju?
<jelly> Mmike: razlicit debconf/priority podesen
<Mmike> jelly, gdje/kako to vidim?
<jelly> cek da vidim
<jelly> debconf-get-selections |grep debconf/
<jelly> dpkg-reconfigure debconf pa ce te pitat da podesis
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> jelly, a, jel' ima nacina da aptu kazem da ignorira postavke te?
<jelly> promijeni debconf/priority, instaliraj stvari, vrati natrag
<jelly> ili preseedaj odgovore unaprijed, prije instalacije
<sale> Mmike!
<Mmike> ma imam 505 strojeva na kojima je debconf/priority razlicito slozen
<ivoks> sale: a?
 * ivoks opet na otoku
<jelly> Mmike: di ti je puppet/chef/cfengine
<Mmike> jelly, eh, nema toga
<Mmike> ima remotelogin :)
<jelly> ee lazem
<Mmike> al' kad nesto radim kroz taj kurac onda se debconf sjebe jer nema terminal
<jelly> Mmike: ima DEBIAN_PRIORITY env.var, man 7 debconf
<jelly> Mmike: fino manual u ruke i citaj pod "Unattended Package Installation"
<sale> ivoks: treba nam treci igrac :-) https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=652086
<Mmike> jelly, :*
<ivoks> sale: vec mi je pun kufer mozille :)
<sale> :-)
<ivoks> ma to je dovoljno
<ivoks> ne trebam vam ja, ionako nis ne radim
<Mmike> jelly, di si nasao ti to? Nemrem nac to u manualu
<jelly> u manualu na whiziju
<jelly> Mmike: enihau, imas DEBCONF_FRONTEND i DEBCONF_PRIORITY i vozi
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$ man 7 debconf
<Mmike> No manual entry for debconf in section 7
<Mmike> jel' trebam nesto extra za to nainstalirat?
<jelly> ofkors
<jelly> Mmike: debconf-doc
<Mmike> haha
<Mmike> thnx :0
<Mmike> kost!
<drac0_> postovanje
<drac0_> zivili
<drac0_> chaky, cini mi se da sam skuzio
<drac0_> chaky, koji radio imas?
<drac0_> chaky, na starome radio nemam smrzavanja appsa niti reboota
<drac0_> ocito ovaj zadnji 5.17.05 radio serucka u kombinaciji s odredjenom maticnom plocom
<drac0_> iako ni to nije sigurno :D
<ivoks> jos ne vjerujem sto sam jutros morao kupiti
<ivoks> punjac za thinkpad... nakon dvije godine, postojeci je riknuo
<ivoks> a evo i dnevnih komaraca
<ivoks> idem na plazu radit
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> frend ima htc desire HD
<Mmike> nerootani
<Mmike> i dobio je android 2.3
<Mmike> ja jos nisam
<Mmike> wtf?
<drac0_> ivoks,  neke kremice i to :)
<drac0_> Mmike, ne voli te android, mislim sta reci :)
<ivoks> nema kremica
<ivoks> staropramen, sunce, polugole djevojke i laptop :)
<drac0_> maslinovo ulje
<drac0_> ivoks, sta se bunis onda :P
<drac0_> ne kuzim kako uopce kuzis komarce
<drac0_> :)
<ivoks> javim se s plaze
<drac0_> mucki provokator
<Mmike> mosh si mislit :)
<Mmike> ti bi se javljao s plaze? :) 
<Mmike> da ne moras :)
<drac0_> covjek radi
<drac0_> barem je na plazi :)
<drac0_> a ne mi u ovom usranom zagrebu
<jelly> a di stavi laptop kad ode u vodu?
<chaky> drac0_: oj, imam ovaj najnoviji. x.05.23
<chaky> medjutim, meni se je rebootao i na predzadnjem radiju
<chaky> stavio sam coutts kernel i smartass scaling
<ivoks> eto me
<ivoks> pogled na plazu
<chaky> drac0_: zanimljiva stvar, npr. na ASOP romu wake up iz standbya kada dolazi poziv je 2-3 sek., a na LeeDroidu odmah
<ivoks> losa muzika, doduse
<ivoks> magazin i kemija :)
<chaky> Mmike: znaci krenuo je OTA update za Desire?
<chaky> da da, maslinovo ulje i onda privuces samo muhe :)
<Mmike> plaza + laptop = not-like
 * Mmike ce izgleda opet morati na more i raditi
<Mmike> jebem ti takvo more :/
<Mmike> chaky, nemam pojma
<chaky> bas
<Mmike> on ima desire HD
<Mmike> ja nemam
<chaky> ahaa
<Mmike> on je na tmobiletu
<chaky> HD
<Mmike> ja sam na vipu
<chaky> ja sam prosle godine dobio Froyo update isti dan kada je i sluzbeno pusten za Europu
<drac0_> i ja isto
<drac0_> al ne prelazim na stock vise
<drac0_> frend ima desire s i taj stock rom se bugira svako malo
<drac0_> chaky, meni sada na 5.14 radio sve ok
<chaky> ja mozda predjem na Sense rom, ovaj LeeDroid je odlican
<drac0_> al nisam jos iskusio ono stalno rebootanje, vidjet cemo
<chaky> cekam samo Sense 2.1
<chaky> aha, znaci 5.14
<drac0_> cek koji je to sense
<drac0_> ovaj novi
<chaky> ne, novi je 3.0
<drac0_> sta to nije sense 3.0
<chaky> ima 2.1 i 3.0
<drac0_> pa 2.1 je froyo sense
<chaky> 3.0 imaju dvojezgreni
<chaky> nije
<Mmike> eto ih
<Mmike> poceli su :)
<drac0_> aha
<chaky> froyo je 1.0
<drac0_> aha 2.1 je ginger sense
<drac0_> kuzim
<drac0_> to mi je sranje :)
<drac0_> desire s se pati s time
<drac0_> sve nesto trza
<drac0_> i bugovit uzas jedan
<chaky> cisti sense 2.1 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1124810
<drac0_> razgovaras i ako ti u isto vrijeme dodje mail/sms/nesto telefon se zblesira
<drac0_> koma
<chaky> mislim da ce Desire imati Sense 2.1 kada dobije andro 2.3.3
<drac0_> tako su nesto rekli, neka okrljastena verzija se sprema :)
<drac0_> cayo mi ok radi
<drac0_> vidjet cemo sta su skuhali za 7.1.0 uz ovaj radio
<drac0_> chaky, a sta kaze zadnji GV, 2.7?
<chaky> meni eto radi
<chaky> probao sma ja i cm7.1 rc1, ali isto sam imao rebootanja. nije to do roma
<chaky> ona motorola atrix, to se ne moze kod nas kupiti
<chaky> gledao sam review jucer, odlicna je
<drac0_> chaky, rekoh ti ;)
<drac0_> predobra je
<chaky> znaci, nista od toga kod nas
<drac0_> ne znam kod providera, al imam znjoru ako hoces za cash&carry :)
<drac0_> meni je preskupa
<hbogner> pozdrav
<chaky> ahaaa
<chaky> a budemo se culi o tome
<drac0_> welcome hbogner
<hbogner> o drac0_ 
<hbogner> sta nici doso onaj dan, istina da je pocela kisa, ali mis mo bili tamo :D
<drac0_> nisam mogao radi kise, izasao van sreo drustvo reko ajmo na vatromet, dosao na pola puta i opralo nas :D
<drac0_> ostali na pola puta u parkicu ispod mrcinskog hrasta s gajbom velebitskog :D
<hbogner> he he he, mi bili pod drvetom i taman kad je pceo vatromet, prestalo
<hbogner> sta nisi javio, dosli bi i mi na velebitsko :D
<drac0_> popilo se dok bi vi doslo :D
<drac0_> a di ste vi bili preko save na savici?
<hbogner> o mi na biciklima biti, i to sa juzne strane save, kos satora
<hbogner> a na savici u piketu do 10
<hbogner> poslje smo presli na tvoju stranu
<drac0_> e hebiga
<drac0_> bude prilike opet
<hbogner> ma bude
<drac0_> chaky, jel mozes maknuti titanium sa gv?
<drac0_> jel ti radi skype na gv 2.7 usput?
<chaky> radi mi skype
<chaky> cek da vidim za titanium
<drac0_> a dobro moze i iz terminala
<chaky> ne mogu, opcija za deinstalirati je zasivljena. On dolazi s romom. Vjerojatno ga mozes maknuti s adb
<drac0_> citao sam da je nesto nestabilan taj 2.3.4 gv
<chaky> meni nije
<drac0_> jel to istina ili ekipa ima koje kakva sranja natrpana gore
<chaky> pa za svaki rom imas sranja, nekome radi savrseno, nekoga jebe
<drac0_> presao bi na gv jer ovaj cayo nece do 2012. izaci iz RC :D
<chaky> oni su ko Debian :)
<chaky> a cuj, uvijek mozes nightly koristiti :P
<drac0_> oni su ko SilverSpace :D
<drac0_> SilverSpace, ping
<drac0_> jesi ziv?
<chaky> neki dan mi se mobitel rebootao dok sam radio nandroid restore.
<drac0_> nije li to divno :D
<chaky> prekrasno
<drac0_> meni se recimo dogodi, pikenem back button i ostane crni ekran
<drac0_> i mos se hebat
<chaky> eh
<drac0_> to je do roma vjerujem
<chaky> a zamisli da mi se rebootao sam dok fleshao unutra novi radio!! Mogao bih ga baciti
<drac0_> e da, jel ti se grije preko mobile data ili wi-fi
<drac0_> :)
<chaky> ne, samo kod punjenja
<chaky> meni wifi i 3g uvijek rade
<drac0_> al nije to ni do ploce, si vidio onaj post od lika kojem su 2x promjenili maticnu i opet mu se reboota
<drac0_> neki tvrde da je i baterija
<drac0_> lik promjenio bateriju novu i sve ok
<chaky> jesam, svakakvih reporta ima
<chaky> ma ja kupujem SGS2 kada budem mogao produziti ugovor
<chaky> Vratim Desire i daju mi 900kn popusta
<Mmike> provalilo nam na server iz vipneta
<Mmike> tj s IP adrese koja je vipnetova
<Mmike> i sad, doci do nekoga iz vipneta da ti kaze sto je tamo, i kaj je bilo, to je nemoguce :0
<Mmike> koji debili, koji jadni debili
<chaky> :)
<drac0_> chaky, ma svaki samsung mi je ko losa kopija gayphonea, plastika uzas, ko neka igracka
<drac0_> mrzim kad onako skripi
<drac0_> fakat nisu normalni da ne mogu napraviti kuciste ko htc
<drac0_> atrix ima hebeno kuciste ;)
<chaky> da, vidio sam da im je kuciste katastrofa - jeftina plastika
<drac0_> iako treba pricekati novi google nexus
<drac0_> to mozda bude ok
<drac0_> nema sanse da uzmem samsunga
<chaky> samo radje cu imati tu jeftinu plastiku, nego se jebati s rebootanjem
<drac0_> nedo bog da ti ispadne
<chaky> :))
<drac0_> skripat ce forever
<drac0_> :D
<drac0_> jos se ne zna tko ce raditi novi nexus
<chaky> ne zna, mozda jos razmislim i o HTC EVO 3D
<drac0_> prvo je bio samsung, sad se prica o htc-u
<drac0_> da 3d je ok
<drac0_> uff odoh s psetom na pivu :)
<drac0_> l8r peeps
<Mmike> :) veli meni vipnet da ne mogu djelovati dok ne dobiju policijsku prijavu :)
<hbogner> pa prijavi vipnet policiji :D
<Neuromanx> To be published by Bantam Books; Copyright © 2008 by George R.R. Martin. 
<Neuromanx> http://georgerrmartin.com/if-update.html
<hbogner> Neuromanx, wohoo
<hbogner> hos 2 poslje te
<jelly-home> i gotovo?
<hbogner> da, treba ih biti 7
<dodobas> pozdrav iz Salzburga
<dodobas> kredem net preko DNSa
<hbogner> opet ti na putu :D
<dodobas> a da
<dodobas> i opet cu iduci tjedan...
<dodobas> na put na koji vi niste htjeli...
<dodobas> a sad jos nije kasno...
<Neuromanx> lol dodobas
<dodobas> Neuromanx: sto se mora nije problem :)
<jelly-home> pa dobro ti radi taj IPoDNS
<dodobas> koristim iodine
<dodobas> povuce 15-20kb...
<SilverSpace> vece
<hbogner> dodobas, rao, ali vec sam na 3 druga mjesta taj tjedan :(
<hbogner> *rado
<SilverSpace> chaky: koji hotel ima u tvojim Mlinima?
<SilverSpace> ili ih ima više
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.jutarnji.hr/prosvjedna-voznja-biciklista-u-centru-zagreba/956840/?foto=17
<Mmike> yea :)
<SilverSpace> bemti karte kad ne mogu tocno nac di je krcma suhina
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/WyrW9d
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ima i mene http://www.flickr.com/photos/sindikatbiciklista/page2/
#ubuntu-hr 2011-07-05
<SilverSpace> jutrooo
<jelly> putro
<SilverSpace> zakon je ovaj ubuntu one za android
<SilverSpace> uslikam sa mobom a on mi sliku posalje automatski na racunalo
<drj_cro> pozz
<ivoks> uf
<Mmike> kaj, veslo si kontra vitra opet? :)
<ivoks> ne, biciklirao po Krki
<obruT> stavio plutajuce kotace ? :)
<ivoks> po NP-u
<Mmike> jel' bi se dalo plitvice obici na biciklu?
<Mmike> na krki sam jednom bio, i najs je, al' to dizu u nebesa k'o da je neznam sto. Plitvice su puno veci a-must-see
<obruT> cestica okolo ima, samo ne znam da li dozvoljavaju
<obruT> i naravno, nemos sve kutke na biciklu proci, ima tih uskih putica, stepenica i tako to...
<ivoks> ne mozes na specki, al na biciklu mozes :)
<obruT> vidim da se tu neke provokacije bacaju :P
<obruT> ne mozes jer su to iskljucivo pjesacke staze :P
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> danas mi je top speed bio 65kmph
<obruT> sto se tice specke i zeznutog terena, prevario bi se :)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z1fSpZNXhU
<ivoks> pa nisam se ja zalio, vec ti
<obruT> vis, ja ne znam koji mi je top speed bio u nedjelju, ali po ravnom i jako lagano uzbrdom, prosjek 40 kmh :)
<ivoks> ovo nije bilo ravno
<ivoks> total climb 333m
<obruT> frendov log od nedjelje: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/96775114
<obruT> ja prvo trebam nabavit faking comm modul da prebacim svoje podatke na komp
 * Mmike se najbrze vozio bicilom 80km/h
<obruT> al tu smo negdje bili...
<Mmike> na Hvaru, iz Pitava, nizbrdica prema Jelsi, specka od frenda, pred 10+ godina
<Mmike> mega-brzo :)
<obruT> najgore je sto na nizbrdicama nismo mogli brzu jer je serpentina na serpentini
<obruT> pa nismo mogli nadoknadit izgubljeno vrijeme na usponu
<Mmike> ovo je onak, 2 kilometra nizbrdo s blagim zavojem, a vec doletis na tu nizbrdicu sa 30ak-40ak na sat :)
<ivoks> Europska komisija: Ne jedite sirove klice!
<ivoks> zasto bi itko jeo klice? :)
<ivoks> to sigurno ovi vegetarijanci
<Mmike> i makrobioticari
<Mmike> (koji nisu vegeterijanci)
<Mmike> al' jedu sirove klice, to je fora
<ivoks> eto im na sad fore
<ivoks> nego, di je ona litra sladoleda...
<obruT> klice su super
<ivoks> ma joj ne seri
<ivoks> kad mi netko kaze da su klice super, mogu samo reci da sere
<obruT> zasto ?
<Mmike> ivoks, blah, ignorant si
<obruT> odlicno pasu u nekim jelima
<Mmike> nekom je to super
<ivoks> mozemo se sloziti oko toga da su zdrave, dobre, ovo ono
<Mmike> meni je to uzas
<Mmike> al' netko to voli
<ivoks> al nemaju okus
<Mmike> k'o sto netko voli tikvice i patlidjane
<Mmike> meni je to gorko za popizdit
<Mmike> onak, nejestivo gorko
<Mmike> al' eto, ekipa voli... i kaj sad da ja velim, da su oni debili/lazovi? :)
<Mmike> plus, to s okusom je samo stsvar navike
<ivoks> ma ne voli, nego se isfuravaju na zdravo
<ivoks> al okus nemaju
<Mmike> ja kad sam sa zuci imao bedova, pa nisam mogao nista jesti
<obruT> evo jedno jelo koje sam radio doma uz koji klice super pasu: http://griffin.linux.hr/~turbo/pics/misc/pad_thai.jpg
<Mmike> nakon 4-5 dana sam skuzio da me od tikvica ne boli zeludac
<Mmike> pa sam 3 dana jeo tikvice na silu, i nakon toga su mi fine bile
<obruT> to sto tebi zvuci kao preseravanje, to je tvoj problem
<Mmike> jer sam se navikao
<Mmike> sad su mi opet gorke i nejestive :)
<ivoks> imao sam curu koja je brijala na indijsku hranu
<obruT> uostalom, sve te stvari treba znati napravit, soja i seitan sami po sebi nemaju neki poseban okus, ako ih izmariniras predobri su
<ivoks> stalno te klice smo jeli
<ivoks> nemaju okus, sto god napravis s njima
<ivoks> obruT: pa onda nemaju okus
<Mmike> meni je super gulas sa sojinim pizdarijicama
<Mmike> nije k'o s mesom, al' je fakat ok
<ivoks> nemaju okus, ali ako ubacis tonu zacina, onda imaju
<ivoks> kaj to znaci
<Mmike> ivoks, suncokretove sjemenke ti nemaju okus?
<Mmike> aha, nisu klice, sorry
<ivoks> ?
<obruT> to znaci da se mogu pripremit da su ukusni
<ivoks> to je ko kad ekipa radi rostilj, a kako ne zna ocuvati okus mesa, onda ga upacaju u sve i svasta
<ivoks> i onda jedes zacine i ulje, a ne meso
<ivoks> fuj
<ivoks> i govno ce biti ukusno ako mu dodas dovoljne kolicine soli, papra i maslinovog ulja
<ivoks> ali to je i dalje govno :)
<obruT> moras shvatit da meso ne pase svim ljudima
<obruT> ako imas hranu koja je zamjenska i koja moze biti vrlo ukusna, ne znam u cemu je problem
<ivoks> pa ne govorim ja nista za meso
<ivoks> ja govorim da klice nemaju okus
<ivoks> a ti se mozes postaviti na trepavice objasnjavajuci mariniranje, ali cinjenica je da nemaju okus :)
<obruT> ja ti tvrdim da klice u odredjenim jelima daju stih bez kojih ta jela ne bi bila to
<obruT> i da, imaju okus
<obruT> nemaju intenzivan okus
<obruT> ne znam kakve klice si ti jeo
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> bezpredmetno je raspravljati o tome sto je kome fino :)
<obruT> ja isto mislim
<ivoks> pa i ne raspravljamo o tome sto je kome fino
<Mmike> kako ne :)
<obruT> zato ne tvrdim za odredjenu hranu da nist ne valja, za razliku od nekih
<Mmike> tebi klice nisu fine jer - nemaju okus
<ivoks> ja sam siguran da je njemu to fino
<Mmike> njemu su fine jer - imaju okus
<Mmike> tvoj okus je sjeban, njegov nije (iz njegove perspektive)
<Mmike> ja sam puno jeo ljuto, tabasco mi je bio, onak... tek toliko :) harisa je bila ljuta, a one halapeno i ine pizdarije, to je vec bilo ok
<ivoks> govorim, ne raspravljamo o tome sto je nekome fino
<ivoks> i govno ima okus, pa nije fino
<Mmike> i onda sam skuzio da nemam uopce okus, da mi sve mora biti jako ljuto, jer je inace bezukusno
<ivoks> klice mogu biti fine, ali nemaju okus
<Mmike> "fino" je subjektivno
<Mmike> nije objektivno
<Mmike> "ima okus" je isto subjektivno
<ivoks> onak, da se zapetljaju za zub :)
<obruT> meni je svinjetina postala odvratna
<ivoks> pa i je odvratna
<ivoks> osim prsuta :)
<budz0r> ivoks: sto savjetujes za slaganje clustera koji bi vrsio proracune, za recimo patran, nastran itd..., ako ti je poznato
<obruT> pa ne tvrdim da nist ne valja :P
<ivoks> obruT: ni ja ne tvrdim da klice ne valjaju
<ivoks> obruT: dapace, slozio bi se da su zdrave
<budz0r> stko koristiti, eucalyptus?
<ivoks> budz0r: pricas gluposti
<budz0r> ivoks: hvala
<obruT> 15:30 < ivoks> kad mi netko kaze da su klice super, mogu samo reci da sere
<ivoks> obruT: ali da nemaju okus... :)
<obruT> eto, ja kazem da su mi super u nekim jelima i da bez njih ta jela ne bi valjala
<obruT> i sta sad
<ivoks> 15:30 < ivoks> mozemo se sloziti oko toga da su zdrave, dobre, ovo ono
<ivoks> 15:30 < ivoks> al nemaju okus
<Mmike> <ivoks> budz0r: pricas gluposti <budz0r> ivoks: hvala
<Mmike> ahahhahahaha :)
<obruT> i to kazem bez preseravanja, nisam preserator oko hrane, nit vegeterijanac, nit mesozder, jedem samo ono sto smijem
<Mmike> zasto ja ne mogu topic namjestati na ovom kanalu? :)
<ivoks> obruT: iskreno, to mi zvuci kao ona ekipa koja brije kako je zdravo popiti casicu rakije svaki dan :)
<budz0r> Mmike: :)
<Mmike> ivoks, KAJ BRIJES PA TO JE ZDRAVO!
<ivoks> vidis :)
 * Mmike popije rakijicu, doduse, ne bas svaki dan :)
<Mmike> al' samo sljiva/loza... trava mi je, onak, fuj :)
<obruT> nist, moram picit u Draskovicevu...
<obruT> pozdrav !
<Mmike> obruT, bajkas?
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-14026218
<ivoks> A court in the Netherlands has ruled the Dutch state was responsible for the deaths of three Bosnian Muslims in the 1995 Srebrenica massacre.
<ivoks> zanimljivo
<ivoks> prva vlada direktno optuzena za zlocin u balkanskim ratovima je ona iz nizozemske :)
<obruT> ok, odustao sam od odlaska... pocela faking kisa :P
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> a ovdje sunce
<Mmike> kako pada divno!
<Mmike> mi-li-na!
<obruT> jao da sam krenuo par minuta ranije, opralo bi me samo tako
<ivoks> Pacijent iz Šibenika koji je u zagrebačku kliniku Merkur primljen radi operacije bubrega, nakon što su liječnici prethodno utvrdili da mu je srce stalo te da je nastupila klinička smrt, doznaje Slobodna Dalmacija iz dobro obaviještenih izvora, probudio se na Odjelu patologije i šokiran počeo vikati!
<ivoks> VEZANE VIJESTI
<ivoks> Vijesti
<ivoks> U istom danu dvaput se probudio iz kliničke smrti
<ivoks> fak
<Mmike> padati ce ovo fino, sudeci po animaciji na meteo.h
<Mmike> hr
<neuromanc> treba li mobitel i dalje puniti bar cijeli dan?
<jelly> kako došlo tako prošlo
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> neuromanc, ?
<Mmike> kakvo je to sad pitanje? :0
<jelly> nespecifično
<neuromanc> prvi put
<neuromanc> kad ga tek kupis
<neuromanc> treba li i dalje prvo 24 sata puniti prije upotrebe
<neuromanc> da se baterija nauci:)
<neuromanc> ma brisem tu usere po sapu pa nisam ovdje detaljno napisao pitanje:)
<jelly> ako vendor tako veli, da
<neuromanc> pa slijedeci korak ce mi biti citati kaj vendor veli:)
<SilverSpace> po Dubravi nis ne pada
<obruT> jebo mater i ubuntuu i network manageru i svemu
<obruT> pa ovo nije normalno
<Mmike> ? :)
<Mmike> kae, debilanovac, neznas si poslozit? :)
<Mmike> nesto sto radi out of the box? :)
<obruT> problem je sto malo radi malo ne radi
<obruT> i naravno, sad je naso jebat
<obruT> u 16:58 kad treba nesto na brzinu napravit
<Mmike> obruT, tja
<Mmike> meni fakat radi ok
<Mmike> u 10.10 i 11.04
<Mmike> prije je znao srat sa USB stickovima i mobilnim mrezama
<obruT> jel se moze nekak rec tom JEBENOM network manageru da mi ne managira odredjeni interface ?
<hbogner> obruT, apt-get remove :D
<obruT> to radim doma na kompovima cim stavim ubuntu, tu na poslu sam ostavio iz nekih razloga, ponasalo se ok do DANAS
<obruT> sad se zabavlja... connect... disconnect... i tako u petlji
<obruT> sam sa sobom se druzi
<obruT> odo network-manager u /dev/null
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> NM je meni skroz kul zadnje vrijeme :0
<SilverSpace> ako ne zajebava onda je
<SilverSpace> meni na wifi zna se odspojit i više bez resrarta se nece spojit na mrezu
<obruT> SilverSpace: vidim da radis guzvu na biciklu po zagrebu :)
<Mmike> obruT, 
<Mmike> ti si fotkalo profesionalnije od mene
<Mmike> veli lik da prodaje 0.45mm makro zoom objektiv
<Mmike> wtf is 0.45mm?
<obruT> vjerojatno najjaca dubinska oštrina doticnog objektiva
<Mmike> skuzio sam, to je dubina navoja
<Mmike> to je neki converter koij se kelji na objektiv
<chaky> Mmike: jesi to upao na google+ ?
<Mmike> chaky, a neznam, valjda jesam
<chaky> mozes li invite poslati?
<ivoks> Mmike: invite!
<ivoks> :)
<chaky> od trenutka kada si dobio invite, do trenutka kada si upao na google+, koliko je proslo ?
<Mmike> mogu
<Mmike> sam sec
<Mmike> da skuzim kako
<Mmike> al' prvo da tu nesto popravim, 10 minuta ,plz :)
<Mmike> kaj vam fali jos jedan fejsbuk?
<ivoks> zamjena za facebook
<chaky> ima hrpa i email web servicea, pa mi je ipak drazi gmail :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: malo guzve ne skodi :)
<SilverSpace> koji k je taj sad google+
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/kb-merkur--lijecnici-proglasili-klinicku-smrt--a-sibencanin-se-probudio-par-sati-kasnije-na-patologiji/957288/
<SilverSpace> ludilo brale
<jelly-home> ae!
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: http://xkcd.com/918/
<SilverSpace> malo su fotoshopirali http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-nbuPWDWgeoA/Tg_6NcxbMLI/AAAAAAAADns/sIy7mz3krWo/s640/article-2004565-0C3B1F1600000578-475_468x385.jpg
<SilverSpace> ili se netko sakrio iza guzice
<SilverSpace> ventilator se okrece 650rpm_a i drzi laptop na 50°C
<Mmike> a prasina, sto prasina radi? :)
<chaky> oj majk, jesi nasao kako poslati invite za google+ ?
<sale> Mmike: upravo sam stao u red iza chakyja :-)
<Mmike> e, fak
<Mmike> sorry, ljudio
<Mmike> zaboravio
<Mmike> samsec
<Mmike> Already invited? We've temporarily exceeded our capacity. Please try again soon.
<Mmike> Nemrem nit ja vise gore
<SilverSpace> g0t: ??
<ivoks> sutra opet u kornate :)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-07-06
<obruT> jel slagao tko activemq ?
<SilverSpace> g0t: halo kaj ti stalno izlazis i ulazis na kanal
 * jelly nudi SilverSpaceu /ignore -channels #ubuntu-hr * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<SilverSpace> jelly: :)
<ivoks> nesto je ozbiljno shebano s mojom glavom kada jedan dan izgubim kreditnu karticu u ducanu, a drugi dan cijeli novcanik
<SilverSpace> auch
<ivoks> imam susjede nize nis ulicu koji su pravi white trash
<ivoks> smece oko i na parceli, nimalo postivanja za druge (narodnjaci do kasno u noc)
<ivoks> i sad su jos poceli bacati smece u moju kantu
<ivoks> i umjesto da to naprave prije nego se smece nosi, onda to brze bolje ujutro kada ovi isprazne kantu
<ivoks> ako nadjem sutra smece u kanti, samo cu im ga prebaciti natrag u dvoriste
<ivoks> bitno da imaju tri auta, s beckim, sisackim i bih tablicama
<ivoks> moram kantu poslije njih prat jer stoka ne zna staviti smece u vrecicu
<SilverSpace> jaoooo
<ivoks> mozes mislit kako smrdi pakiranje od piletine koje se tamo przi cijeli dan
<ivoks> a kupili su poljoprivredno zemljiste i dignuli doslovno supu u koju ne bi psa stavio
<ivoks> a njih tamo 6 zivi/ljetuje
<ivoks> kak netko moze vidjeti bec i onda zivjeti u takvom svinjcu
<civija> ivoks: a di si ti na moru?
<ivoks> jos lik ima bmwa
<ivoks> civija: murter
<civija> nesto spominjes kornate pa pitam ...
<ivoks> da, kornati su mi jutarnji pogled
<civija> imas tamo svoju kucu ili ?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: uzas znam kako ti je :) proslog ljeta sva sreca tri dana su bili kuca pokraj nas galama muzika kao da su sami 
<ivoks> civija: da
<ivoks> ma lako za muziku, ajde, ljudi se vesele
<ivoks> izdrzis
<ivoks> ali ovo je bezobrazluk
<civija> ivoks: iznajmljujes? :)
<ivoks> civija: ne, ali susjed iznajmljuje
<civija> aha
<ivoks> odmah kuca do
<ivoks> zajedno smo jamming adventures resort :)
<ivoks> jos kada ja upogonim 3-4 apartmana, moci cemo primiti 30ak ljudi
<ivoks> na jesen zavrsavam parkiraliste za 6 autiju
<ivoks> zavrsio bi sad, ali se ne smije raditi:)
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, de kickban g0t
<SilverSpace> mali lenovo http://www.technobaboy.com/2011/07/06/lenovo-thinkpad-x121e-specs-price-release/
<ivoks> 11.6-inch display with 1366 x 768 resolution
<ivoks> danas svi ekrani imaju istu rezoluciju
<ivoks> i to ovu sugavu
<SilverSpace> medvescak se pojacava http://sportske.jutarnji.hr/gombar-se-pridruzio-medvjedima/957439/
<SilverSpace> steta kaj je slovenac otisao 
<SilverSpace> hm ali se jos ne zna tko je trener
<ivoks> hahaha mutavi dinamo
<ivoks> prodaju ulaznicu za kunu
<ivoks> kako ti ljudi ne shvacaju gdje je problem...
<obruT> jeste vidjeli snimak krsa na zavrsnici prve etape le toura ? :)
<ivoks> ne
<obruT> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfWotphjMC0&feature=related
<obruT> kako su se poraspadali :)
<SilverSpace> ides
<SilverSpace> igrali su sto veci kup 
<obruT> pa je Alberto (Dop|Cont)ador malo popusio :)
<SilverSpace> jos uvijek tam stoje i traze koji je njihov biciklo
<obruT> mene je malo frka guzve na dolomitskom maratonu, moglo bi bit krsenja na spustevima...
<obruT> a s 9000 ljudi oko sebe... ufff
<ivoks> jebemti unizg, srce i mailman i idiotarije
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: sretno :)
<SilverSpace> Paravinja na sudu u BiH: Nisam kriv, izjavu su iznudili batinama!
<civija> zna li netko sto se dogodilo sa slike.hr?
<SilverSpace> hm hm 
<civija> ne radi vec 2 dana
<ivoks> # Default host for web interface of newly created MLs
<ivoks> a sto sa starim?
<SilverSpace> fakat ne radi slike.hr
<SilverSpace> godišnje se okrene pet bilijuna dolara na biciklistickoj industriji
<ivoks> pet milijardi
<Mmike> mozda je fakat bilijun :)
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> ivoks
<Mmike> laptop koji ti imas, koliko je incha i pixela display?
<ivoks> bilijarda mozda, bilijun...
<ivoks> 12.1, 1280x800
<SilverSpace> bilijardi :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ne pet milijardi 
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> 5 bilijuna se ne potrosi na oruzje, a kamoli na biciklisticku opremu
<SilverSpace> pet milijardi nije nista
<SilverSpace> bicikla ima vise nego oruzja
<ivoks> moram si nac' neku curu, a ne se tu zajebavat :)
<obruT> vani se obrce dosta para na biciklizmu, samo kod nas nista
<ivoks> jedan tenk kosta ko tisuce bicikala :)
<obruT> samo sto par milijardi kineza ne voze tenkove :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> samo u sangaju valjda na biciklima zarade vise nego u europi na tenkove :)
<obruT> a inace u europi dosta zaradjuju na biciklima, francuzi, talijani, belgijanci, britanci...
<obruT> ne bi covjek vjerovo
<obruT> samo mi zivimo u rupi di si sirotinja ak se vozis na biciklu
<obruT> to je kod nas valjda sramota
<SilverSpace> taj podatak sam cuo u jednom filmicu 
<Mmike> ivoks, bilijarda ne postoji :)
<Mmike> 1280x800 je jednako drekavo k'o 1376x768 (ili koliko vec)
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> ovo drugo je preusko
<ivoks> ni terminal ne stane
<Mmike> ma stane, jedva, al' stane
<Mmike> btw, kak pre usko?
<Mmike> pa "sirje" je nego 1280?
<Mmike> pre plitko mislis?
<SilverSpace> In the USA, it generated $6 billion of revenue
<SilverSpace> op 
<SilverSpace> to je samo USA 
<Mmike> ad
<Mmike> to je milijarda
<ivoks> i to je 6 milijardi po nasem
<Mmike> hrvacki: milijun, milijarda, bilijun, trilijun, kvadrilijun
<Mmike> englski: million, billlion, trillion, quadrillion....
<ivoks> mada nisam siguran...
<ivoks> to mi nekako nema smisla
<Mmike> nema bilijarde, trilijarde i toga :)
<ivoks> bas idem potraziti i rijesiti to jednom za svagda
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long_and_short_scales
<Mmike> pocni od tu :)
<ivoks> aha
<ivoks> znaci milijarda nije isto sto i billion
<ivoks> bilijun = billion
<ivoks> billion = milijun milijuna
<ivoks> milijarda = tisucu milijuna
<ivoks> ili ne
<ivoks> kako je svijet mutav
<SilverSpace> http://nbda.com/articles/industry-overview-2010-pg34.htm
<ivoks> isto kao i nauticka i kopnena milja
<ivoks> ljudi su kreteni
 * Mmike lols :)
 * Mmike agrees, indeed
<SilverSpace> hebo ih dvostruka mjerila
<ivoks> a da sve bude jos smijesnije
<ivoks> ima zemalja koje koriste obje skale
<Mmike> dvostruke mjese, tj, standardi :)
<ivoks> i zemalja koje ne koriste niti jednu :)
<Mmike> moj stari pred 15ak godina bio u USA prvi put
<Mmike> i kupio si kljuceve/gedore
<Mmike> i skuzio da ih nemre koristiti tu
<Mmike> jer su mjere 'na pola' :)
<Mmike> neznam, mi imamo : 2, 4, 6
<Mmike> a oni k'o da imaju 3, 5 ,7
<Mmike> i nemres nataknut :)
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> totalni smo kreteni
<ivoks> mysql cluster?
<ivoks> jel se netko igrao s time?
<Mmike> ja odrzavam 50ak mysql clustera
<Mmike> sto podrazumjevas pod mysql clusterom?
<Mmike> onaj ndb koji dodje uz njega?
<ivoks> mysql cluster 7.1
<ivoks> mislim da to nije ndb
<ivoks> koliko sam skuzio, ovo je multi-master setup, gdje svaki master ima neke tablice
<Mmike> imas neki URL?
<ivoks> http://www.mysql.com/products/cluster/faq.html
<Mmike> Any updates are instantly available to all application (SQL or NDB API) nodes accessing data stored in the Data Nodes.
<Mmike> to je mysqlova imitacija 2PCa
<Mmike> to je sporo za popizdit, neznam dal se isplati, bar za moje loadove se ne isplati nikako
<Mmike> jer COMMIT na jednom serveru se mora propagirati po svima, inace ne moze proci
<ivoks> nisam siguran
<ivoks> mislim da je zapisuje na jedan, a replicira na drugi
<ivoks> i onda controler zna za koju tablicu ide na koji stroj
<ivoks> replikacija sluzi samo za fail over
<Mmike> pa ako hoces sinkronu replikaciju, moras imati 2PC ili nesto tako
<Mmike> ako ti je dovoljna asikrona, onda da
<Mmike> al' onda uvijek imas 'disbalans' medj nodovima
<Mmike> za 99% web aplikacija to nije problem
<ivoks> pa ovo i je za vise PC-a, minimalno 3
<Mmike> stovise, lik odere DELETE na messages tablicu, i obrise stotinetisuca recorda, i onda slaveovi kaslju i u delayu su po 2k-3k, al' lik veli 'ma, nema veze'
<ivoks> to je shard + replikacija, koliko kuzim
<Mmike> 2PC = two phase commit
<ivoks> ah
<Mmike> to je protokol koji ti osigurava da je transakcija commitana na vise nodova, odjednom
<Mmike> i da je osiguran ACID
<ivoks> al ovo nije to
<Mmike> al' taj protokol mora, nuzno, blokirati, jer inace ne radi :) A cim blokira, usporilo ti se sve za popizdit.
<ivoks> jer tvoja tablica postoji samo na jednom stroju
<ivoks> ostali ju imaju radi backupa, nikad ne pitas ostale strojeve za tu tablicu
<ivoks> u slucaju da stroj rikne tablica sa drugog stroja se koristi
<ivoks> manager te samo redirecta
<Mmike> manager = haproxy
<Mmike> npr
<ivoks> a kako sve transkacije idu kroz njega, on zna sto jos treba commitat
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> samo tu imas njihovu umotvorinu, a ovak se moras sam gnjaviti da si to slozis
<ivoks> ne, nije isto
<ivoks> haproxy, koliko ja znam, ne zna SQL
<ivoks> i ne zna sto je proslo, a sto nije na slaveu
<Mmike> istina. moras na haproxyju sloziti 2 frondenta, rw i ro, pa onda aplikacija mora znati da rw queryiji idu na master-master servere, a ro mogu i na slaveove
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> sumnjivo mi je to 
<Mmike> jer opet nije sinkrono
<Mmike> neznam, budem bas procitao malo vise
<Mmike> jel' to komercijalno ili downloadabilno?
<ivoks> komercijalno
<ivoks> to je ono sto mysql-u donosi novce
<ivoks> tj., oraclu sad :)
<ivoks> jao koja fjaka
<Mmike> da, brijem da je to magla k'o oracle RAC
<obruT> ne znam kakva su kod vas iskustva, al kod nas RAC radi
<Mmike> naravno da radi :)
<Mmike> al' je magla :)
<Mmike> frend radi u banci, isto imaju oracle RAC, na redhatima, vele da imaju 8 strojeva, i oko 550 klijenata gore istovremeno
<Mmike> 8 strojeva, 550 klijenata?
<Mmike> onak
<Mmike> GKGLJB!
<SilverSpace> prikopcam player u dock i ludim zasto mi se nece prikazati na racunalu, a dock nije ni prikopcan na racunalo nego na punjac
<Mmike> :) isto tak, frendica, slagao joj komp pred godinu dve
<Mmike> i sad me zove svako malo
<Mmike> veli, kao, NO BOOT IMAGE ili tako nesto
<Mmike> NTLDR nesto, nemam pojma
<Mmike> reko, neznam
<Mmike> moram doc vidjet
<Mmike> na kraju bilo da je USB player ostavila u kompu, a ja sam bio ostavio da se stroj prvo boota sa USBa
<SilverSpace> to se i meni dogodilo :)
<SilverSpace> vanjski disk
<Mmike> a da, debil
<obruT> mi imamo manje od 8 strojeva, klijenata dosta, a transakcija...
<SilverSpace> hajde da cujem koji se album isplati poslusati 
<obruT> album od koga ?
<SilverSpace> mjuza novi albumi 
<obruT> ih novi... poslusaj nesto starije sto mozda nisi slusao :)
<SilverSpace> ispao sam iz stosa nemam pojma kaj se sad dila i slusa
<obruT> recimo -  Pat Metheny Group: Imaginary Day
<obruT> i nadam se da imas relativno ok ozvucenje da imas potpun ugodjaj glazbe...
<SilverSpace> solidno
<SilverSpace> zvucnici u svojoj klasi proglaseni kao najbolji 
<SilverSpace> od firme koja je propala :)
<obruT> riz ? :)
<SilverSpace> MS
<SilverSpace> Mordaunt-Short
<SilverSpace> opa gledam opet rade
<obruT> "obozavam" webove koji na prvoj stranici imaju flash koji moras kliknut da bi usao na html sadrzaj... a naravno, nemas flash plugin
<Mmike> eh eh :)
<Mmike> u danasnje doba nemati flas plagin
<Mmike> ptjah ptoh
<obruT> ma nije da se nema, ali nervira
<obruT> prvo ucita gomilu pizdarija da bi ispisalo "enter" i onda dodjes na html verziju sajta
<obruT> to treba ustavom zabranit
<SilverSpace> u logor sa njim 
<SilverSpace> mene vise nerviraju ove flash reklame kaj iskacu posred stranice
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ovog penzionera jos kuzim da je sav njurgav
<Mmike> al' ti, brate turbo :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> shit... zna netko na brzinu
<ivoks> ako mi je libreoffice na hrvatskom
<ivoks> kako ubaciti tablicu sadrzaja, a da pise 'Index' ili sto vec, a ne 'Tablica sadrzaja'? :)
<SilverSpace> odoh van na bike
<ivoks> ok, otkrio
<sale> ivoks: mislim da imas
<sale> ok, taman poceo pisati :-)
<Mmike> jel' bolji libreofis od openofisa?
<Mmike> ivoks, kak da vidim history u mysql shellu?
<ivoks> less .mysql.history
<ivoks> il nesto
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> no dobro :)
<jelly> Mmike: na Debianu je to ista stvar, libreofis je nastavak GO-oo patcheva koji su se ionako koristili u Debianu i Fedori zadnjih 2-3 godine
<ivoks> Splitski gradonačelnik Željko Kerum uvjeren je kako će stručna tijela Grada Splita podržati njegovu inicijativu da se na Marjanu izgradi spomenik Isusu Kristu veći nego u Rio de Janeiru. 
<ivoks> prikladna: 'isusa ti, koji kreten'
<jelly> valjda treba biti veći nego ovaj novi u Poljskoj??
<ivoks> pa nejveci na svijetu
<obruT> treba da, bogata smo drzava i ne znamo kud s parama pa nemam nist protiv da svijetu pokazemo da smo najveci krscani
<obruT> ipak je Kerum pravi hrvat i katolik
 * obruT gleda radarsku ocel ta kisa oprat il nece
<jelly> pa bila je jucer, kaj svaki dan treba kisa
<obruT> pa nije da treba, ali cisto da znam hocu li pricekat da s bajkom odem obavit nesto :)
<Mmike> obruT, pa po SURIM oblacima, mogla bi
<obruT> sto je je, suri su...
<jelly> orb - little fluffy clouds
<jelly> (not)
<Mmike> "ISUS je stvoritelj neba i zemlje, što ja imam tu pričati. To je naš simbol"
<Mmike> bas ne pozna on kako to funkcionira, jeld? :)
<jelly> trojstvo?
<Mmike> pa nije Isus stvorio nebu i zemljo
<Mmike> nebo i zemlju
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> oblaci
<jelly> pa je
<Mmike> al' nema bas kise
<Mmike> kak je?
<jelly> stvar je komplicirana
<Mmike> pa nije
<Mmike> nebo/zemlja je bila tu prije isusa
<jelly> nyet
<jelly> "I prije negoli Abraham posta, Ja Jesam"
<Mmike> ey?
<Mmike> ok, ja sam ignorant tu, plriznajem :)
<Mmike> al' mene su ucili
<Mmike> da bilo svega
<Mmike> i onda se u 0toj godini pojavio isus
<Mmike> da pomogne ljudima
<Mmike> Isus je sin bozji, right?
<Mmike> Sin Stvoriteljev.
<Mmike> ne?
<jelly> tu doslovno Bog prica s tobom, istovremeno je i Stvoritelj i covjek
<jelly> i duh sveti (taj dio mi nije najjasniji priznam)
<Mmike> svi smo mi Isus Krist :)
<ivoks> joj daj...
<ivoks> da ja vas pitam
<jelly> problem sa religijama koje nesto vrijede je da je moguce iz razlicitih aspekata sagledati stvar i da su svi istiniti, iako naizgled proturjecni
<ivoks> je li postojao kralj Arthur?
<ivoks> i vitezovi okruglog stola
<ivoks> nema googlanja
<jelly> koga briga
<ivoks> slazem se
<ivoks> masa ljudi ne zna ili samo misli da zna
<ivoks> kladim se da 90% ljudi ne zna sa sigurnoscu odgovor na to pitanje
<ivoks> a snimljeno je skoro isto toliko filmova koliko i o isusu
<ivoks> napisano je vise knjiga cak
<jelly> ali ako zelis znati sto katolici vjeruju i sto pise u Bibliji, koncept Trojstva je prilicno bitan i dosta zanimljiv
<ivoks> cak su neke izmisljotine iz knjiga o kralju arturu danas sastavni dio krscanstva
<ivoks> sveti gral se prvi put spominje oko 1000. godine, kada je napisana prva knjiga o kralju arturu
<ivoks> a danas ga svi uzimaju cinjenicom u krscanstvu
<ivoks> isus je isto sto i kralj artur
<jelly> nije bas
<ivoks> je
<Mmike> Isusa ti!
<ivoks> ljudi vjeruju u njega
<Mmike> Od sad govorim: Artura ti!
 * Mmike ne vjeruje u Artua.
<Mmike> Ar-2-Di-2
<ivoks> bez ijedne cvrste cinjenice da je postojao
<ivoks> a arture je postojao
<ivoks> a mnogi misle da je mit
<jelly> ma daj, jel imas cvrstih cinjenica da je postojao Sokrat
<ivoks> nisu postojali vitezovi okruglog stola, al jebiga sad :)
<ivoks> nesto je trebalo nadodati
<ivoks> jelly: imas njegova djela, pisana, crno na bijelo
<ivoks> ne 'cuda'
<jelly> ivoks: nemas -- imas ono sot je napisao Platon
<jelly> ostalo je fiju, AFAIR
<ivoks> pa da, eto, ista stvar
<ivoks> o sokratu jedan autor, a isusu jedna knjiga
<jelly> dakle imas nekakav zapis od nekoga ko ga je znao
<ivoks> tako je
<Mmike> King Arthur was a legendary British leader of the late 5th and early 6th centuries, who, according to Medieval histories and romances, led the defence of Romano-Celtic Britain against Saxon invaders in the early 6th century.
<ivoks> a o isusu imas knjigu koja je pisana kao da se netko napusio
<Mmike> di su cinjenice?
<Mmike> o arthuru?
<jelly> i ovdje imas skupljene zapise od par ljudi koji su ga znali, iako se stvar vjerojatno dade svesti na 2 izvora (3 evandjelja su prilicno slicna)
<ivoks> 2 izvora
<ivoks> milijarda ljudi vjeruje dvojici napusenaka
<jelly> yep
<ivoks> a cinjenice ih tu i tamo pobiju
<jelly> jer ima kvalitetnu poruku koja se uspjela odrzati 2k godina
<ivoks> npr... torinsko platno
<ivoks> torinsko platno je dokaz kako je sve to marketing
<ivoks> jer torisnkom platnu se smiju u kini
<ivoks> smiju mu se u africi
<jelly> doduse to ne znaci puno jer i Muhamedu vjeruju 1500 godina, a to je tek napusena spika
 * Mmike ne kuzi o cem se tu raspravlja
<ivoks> pa pobogu, na njihovim je slikama isus kososok ili crnac
<Mmike> kakve cinjenice?
<Mmike> o kojim cinjenicama se prica?
<ivoks> ili kad se pojavi dokumentarac
<ivoks> nadju komad saudijske arabije koji se zove raj
<ivoks> ma sve je to smijesno
<Mmike> opet ne kontam
<Mmike> al' dobro :)
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> danas je takav dan
<ivoks> nemas sto kontati
<Mmike> ne kontam kaj se ti sekiras :)
<Mmike> da su katolici redom tupani?
<ivoks> ne sekiram se :)
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> k'o i bilokoji vjernici?
<Mmike> meni zanimljivo, recimo
<Mmike> kad fizicar prica o strunama, kvantima, i inome
<ivoks> ne volim kada se moja skepsa prikazuje kao 'rat protiv katolika'
<Mmike> onda lako zaboravi da je to samo teorija :)
 * Mmike nije skeptik, me je bolimekurclik
<ivoks> sve je to isto
<ivoks> s katolicanstvom sam najbolje upoznat, jer zivim u tom drustvu, pa mi nije jasno kako ljudi ne vide
<jelly> Mmike: enihau, taj dalmatinac mozda ne zna kako bi objasnio onaj dio sa "ISUS je stvoritelj neba i zemlje,", ali da se.
<ivoks> u bibliji andjeli sijaju strah i smrt
<ivoks> a u zivotu im se svi vesele
<ivoks> wtf
 * Mmike nije citao bibliju, pa nemre komentirati
<Mmike> probao, par puta, medjutim, naporno, brate
<jelly> u bibliji ima svega i svacega od hrpe autora
<ivoks> ima da
<ivoks> dijelovi su tocni, dijelovi nisu :)
<obruT> ih, ja procito bibliju bar 10 puta, al onu slikovnu, za mlade... dok sam bio klinac
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> al' cek
<Mmike> vratimo se na kralja artura
<ivoks> sastanak
<Mmike> ivoks, spominjao si neke cinjenice
<Mmike> e jeboga
<Mmike> sastanak te izvuko ;)
<jelly> andjeli koji siju strah i smrt su korisni ako zivis u plemenu proganjanih zidova i nadas se da postoji neka pravda
<jelly> ili ako si apostol zatvoren u necijem zatvoru X godina i jebo bi svima mater
<jelly> bez povijesnog konteksta nije jednostavno tumaciti zasto neka glupost pise unutra
<ivoks> a zasto je dio tocan, a dio nije?
<ivoks> to je ko crvenkapica
<ivoks> zasto se adam i kajin pobiju
<ivoks> (prva djeca)
<ivoks> kajin i abel, pardon
<ivoks> i onda jedan ode u drugi grad i ozeni se?
<ivoks> za koga? pobogu? :)
<jelly> ako mislis da su unutra, pogotovu u starom zavjetu, sve povijesni zapisi i da nema prica, alegorija i pjesmica onda imas problem
<jelly> ali to misle samo jehovci ;-)
<ivoks> aha, ali kad se rodio isus, onda je sve istina?
<jelly> to je sasvim druga prica, da
<jelly> 2.0
<ivoks> aha... od te stranice je sve tocno
<jelly> ne, nego se cita drukcije
<jelly> u novom zavjetu isto ima gluposti
<jelly> Otkrivenje recimo
<ivoks> sta bi ti rekao da danas kupis knjigu u kojoj je polovica sranje?
<jelly> imam ih doma koliko hoces
<ivoks> i sranje su, kaj ne?
<jelly> ima dobrih dijelova
<ivoks> kak znas da i oni nisu sranje?
<jelly> meni su dobri
<ivoks> samo tvoja inteligencija ne detektira da su sranje?
<jelly> what?
<jelly> jel ti citas samo inteligentne knjige
<jelly> suspension of disbelief
<jelly> pola Gospodara Prstenova mi je dosadno, na primjer
<jelly> 1/3 Silmarilliona ... to ne znaci da cu s gnusanjem baciti knjigu 
<ivoks> ali ne vjerujes u hobbite i slicno, jel tak? :)
<jelly> ne
<ivoks> ali na pocetku pise da postoji ta zemlja s hobbitima
<ivoks> zasto ne vjerujes u to?
<jelly> zasto bi?
<ivoks> pa pise da postoji :)
<jelly> ne pise da je to opis necega sto se desilo, niti ima dodatnih izvora osim Tolkiena
<ivoks> pise, kak ne pise
<ivoks> opisano je sve
<ivoks> i jezik
<ivoks> imas i znakove opisane
<ivoks> crvenkapica pocinje s 'tamo negdje, u sumi...'
<ivoks> trnoruzica pocinje s 'davno, iza sedam gora...'
<jelly> skrecemo s teme, poanta je bila da u jedno svesku moze biti pametnih i bedastih stvari, pogotovo ak se radi o nekakvoj zbirci ili antologiji 
<ivoks> biblija pocinje s 'prvi dan stvori sunce (ili sta vec)...'
<ivoks> ma bez pogovora da u bibliji ima pametnih stvari
<ivoks> ima dubokoumnih misli
<ivoks> cak bi rekao da je stari zavjet bolji od novog
<ivoks> novi bas ono... izvrce i radi budalu od citatelja
<ivoks> stari te uci zivotu
<jelly> ali ne do vrag da je bio lik koji je mogao uskrsavati mrtve i generirati ribu i kruh!
<ivoks> pa mislim, hodati po vodi?
<jelly> yeah
<ivoks> materijalirzirao je kruh i ribu
<jelly> hello, utjelovljeni Bog
<ivoks> jebate... koja je to droga bila
<ivoks> divne plave oci, duga kosa do ramena
<jelly> hehe
<jelly> plava
<ivoks> visok 200cm ako ne i visi :)
<jelly> onak, Arijevac
<ivoks> iako je rodjen u podrucju gdje su svi bili 160, crni, zmazani i smrdjeli na kilometre
<jelly> gle, da je fakat bio plav i visok 190 valjda bi to neko zapisao jer bi _bilo cudno_
<jelly> zapisali su druge stvari koje su im se cinile cudne kod njega
<jelly> tipa proklinjanje smokve i hodanje po vodi
<ivoks> pa no
<ivoks> kako je onda torinsko platno od dvometrasa?
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> pojma nemam
<jelly> nisam vidio to platno ;-)
<jelly> morti se rasteglo vremenom?
<ivoks> ili ukazanja
<ivoks> pa mi kaze da je vidio djevicu u medjugorju
<ivoks> bila je u plavo bijelom ogrtacu
<jelly> to mi je realisticno
<ivoks> a zene onda sve nosile crne dronjke
<jelly> ozbac... mislim da je vidio nesto
<ivoks> je
<ivoks> dim od marihuane
<jelly> problem je skeptiku objasniti duhovno iskustvo
<ivoks> uopce nije
<jelly> je, da ti sad velim neke stvari mislio bi da sam u najmanju ruku trknut
<ivoks> meni je problem vjerniku objasniti da ne moze vjerovati kako je bog sve zacrtao, ali kada se desi neko sranje, onda taj isti bog nije kriv, vec sotona ili 'sreca'
<Mmike> aukurac :)
<Mmike> ivoks zakaj ti imas potrebu to vjerniku objasnjavat?
<Mmike> upravo u tome je poanta vjere
<Mmike> on VJERUJE
<Mmike> nemas mu ti kaj objasnjavat
<Mmike> to je - tako :)
<ivoks> ali vjeruje kad zeli, ne uvijek
<Mmike> pa nek vjeruje kad zeli
<ivoks> isto kao i biblija
<jelly> predestinacija na micromanagemet-nivou je bedasta, to je jasno
<ivoks> dijelovi su dobri, a oni koji od covjeka rade budalu, to su alegorija :)
<Mmike> dodobas, si tu? 
<Mmike> dodobas, jel' zna mongodb sam raditi failovere i ino, ili ga moram iza haproxyja gurat?
<ivoks> biblija, 3-4 pisca, od kojih su dva znali napisati dobar tekst, a ostali ne
<Mmike> eto njega :)
<Mmike> you need to relax, dude :) 
<Mmike> let them be ;)
<Mmike> *puf puf* :)
<ivoks> kuran i toru (togu?) nisam citao, pa necu suditi :)
<ivoks> ma naravno
<ivoks> Mmike: sorry, ali to je prvi put u 3000 godina da se s nekim vjernicima moze razgovarati o vjeri
<ivoks> s muslimanima i zidovima ne mozes bas, odmah bacaju neke carolije
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> citao si bibliju?
<Mmike> tj, procitao?
<ivoks> da, vise puta
<jelly> Mmike: gle, i skeptici imaju potrebu siriti svoju vjeru!
<Mmike> VISE FAKIN PUTA?!
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> brate mili
<Mmike> jel' ima nesto unutra bitno citanja? :)
<Mmike> mislim, ja nisam, pa me sad zanima
<ivoks> well, davno je to bilo
<ivoks> ima... stari zavjet
<Mmike> tebe sam uvijek kao pragmatika dozivljavao :)
<ivoks> stari zavjet je super :D
<Mmike> velis, tamo se kolje i to sve, zanimljivo je :)
<ivoks> ima dobrih tekstova
<ivoks> novi je ono... give me a break
<jelly> ja se nisam dao natjerati da prodjem cijeli stari zavjet
<ivoks> ma nisam ni ja prosao sve
<ivoks> inace bi zidao isusa na marjanu
<ivoks> a jeb...
<ivoks> 'Sretan put'
<ivoks> u potpisu 'Vrana NDH'
<ivoks> Sretan put zeli vam SS ekipa
<hbogner> pozdrav
<jelly> #$@% oracle i auditing
<ivoks> evo, vjernika :)
<ivoks> pazi komentar:
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/znanost-it/covjek-koji-ce-dozivjeti-150-godina-je-vec-medzu-nama.html
<ivoks> neki lik na horsu tvrdi da cemo zivjeti 1000 godina
<ivoks> i dole lik komentira:
<ivoks> Da je Bog htio da živimo 1000 godina, stvorio bi nas takve na samom početku. :S
<ivoks> pa ako vjeruje u Boga, onda vjeruje da su ljudi prije zivjeli 1000 godina, jer to pise u Bibliji :)
<jelly> sto jes jes <g>
<jelly> Metuzalem je imao koliko, 930?
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/fotogalerije/predivan-zagreb-u-3-megapixela.html
<ivoks> ijao, koja reklama
<ivoks> a fotke su lose :D
<ivoks> kompozicija dobra, realizacija losa
<jelly> to ima po web sajtovima "10 top fotki sa iPhonea", "50 top fotki sa Anroida"
<ivoks> sto je razumljivo s obzirom na kantu od aparata :)
<ivoks> ma mozes mislit fotki
<jelly> gle, lik ce si kad tad kupiti pristojan aparat ak se navuce
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' imas ti neki dokaz da bog ne postoji? :)
<Mmike> tj, Bog?
<ivoks> pa za cijenu tog telefona, mogao je kupiti posten fotic
<ivoks> Mmike: naravno da nemam... ne moze se dokazati nepostojanje
<jelly> al onda ne bi imao ajfon
<Mmike> pa onda ne frfrljaj i pusti ljude da vjeruju :)
 * Mmike isto vjeruje
 * Mmike vjeruje u dobru hranu, recimo
<ivoks> a ove vece vjere su postavljene tako da nema 'uvjetovanja'
<Mmike> cuga isto moze proc
<Mmike> i tak :)
<jelly> koliko treba mjesta za kernel mirror?
<ivoks> uvijek se sve moze objasniti jednom recenicom 'Bog je tako htio'
<ivoks> i moz ga jebat
<Mmike> jelly, jedno, 3, 4 mjesta, rekao bih ;)
<jelly> Mmike: a di cu onda parkat biciklo
<Mmike> ivoks, pa istina. Bog je htio i da ti bucis oko toga :)
<Mmike> jelly, upravo sam se sjetio tvoje jedne meni legendarne iz flylaba: MAMA TI SE KUPA GOLA!
<ivoks> vidis... dao si mi razmisljati
<ivoks> ako je Bog htio da ja budem nevjernik
<ivoks> ili... n, jos bolje!
<ivoks> ako je Bog htio da netko nekoga ubije, onda taj nije sagrijesio
<ivoks> jer je radio ono sto je Bog htio
<jelly> Mmike: negdje pokupio, nije origigi moja
<ivoks> al onda uleti ono 'Ne, Bog ti je dao slobodnu volju...'
 * jelly glasa za slobodnu volju
<ivoks> onda je Bog djubre koje se igra s nama kao mi s mravima
<jelly> nope
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> tj. da, neki bas u takvog vjeruju
<jelly> al nije to to :-)
<ivoks> kak nije?
<ivoks> pa ubio je vlastito dijete
<ivoks> trazio je zivot druge djece
<jelly> ubio nas je sve po redu, kaj onda
<ivoks> pa Sotona je andjeo za njega :D :D :D :D :D :D
<jelly> 100 milijardi ljudi je ubio do sada
<ivoks> sad bi se mnogi zgrozili na tu izjavu, ali ova je savrseno tocna :)
<ivoks> Sotona i je andjeo :D
<ivoks> i to Njegov :D
<jelly> kaj bi ti, da su svi zivi, znas koja bi guzva ONDA po tramvajima bila
<ivoks> pa ne bi da su svi zivi
<ivoks> tko ce to prehranit
<jelly> pa eto
 * Mmike moli Boga da padne Kisa
<ivoks> naime, riba i kruh se nece sami materijalizirati :D
<jelly> da se sami materijaliziraju ne bi niko naucio pecati i peic dobar kruh
<ivoks> al kak je moglo prije 2000 godina? :)
<jelly> poanta je da se nes i nauci u medjuvremenu, i da se poboljsa postojeca situacija
<jelly> ivoks: moglo je jer je trebalo
<ivoks> zasto onda nije nista receno za robove?
<jelly> dosla puno veca hrpa ljudi na miting
<ivoks> zasto se Isus nije pobunio protiv robova?
<ivoks> zato jer pisci nisu mislili da je robovlasnistvo lose
<jelly> mozda i nije bilo toliko lose
<ivoks> hahaha
<jelly> mozda su se vlasnici brinuli za roblje 
<ivoks> naravno, romanticna predodzba rimskog carstva
<jelly> mozda su u sumi
<ivoks> sve je bilo sjajno, zlatno, prekasno, blistavo
<jelly> mozda su se zatoceni robovi bolje hranili i zivili nego slobodna zidovska plemena
<ivoks> robovi su jeli paski sir i maslinovo ulje :)
<ivoks> pili vino
<ivoks> a zamisli...
<jelly> mozda se nije bavio s tim jer je imao drugog posla
<ivoks> rimljani, gospodarsi svega, su vjerovali u bogove
<ivoks> i bilo im je dobro
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> ja se ne bavim sa djecom u etiopiji
<ivoks> cim su postali krscani, raspad
<jelly> bio je raspad jer su se bazirali na ekspanziji
<jelly> i jer se infrastruktura nije skalirala
<ivoks> ne bas :D
<ivoks> bili su veci i sjajniji dok su vjerovali u vise bogova
<jelly> ne, sigurno je zato sto su promijenili vjeru
<ivoks> pred raspad su bili mali
<ivoks> ne, ne kazem da je to zato sto su promijenili vjeru
<ivoks> samo pokazujem kako im promjena vjere nije koristila
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> mozda se Zeus naljutio
<ivoks> tko zna :D
<ivoks> pazi ovo
<jelly> pa ne sluzi vjera da ocuva drzave i drustveno uredjenje, nego da covjeku da snage kad vise nema svoje
<ivoks> Hrvatska - SAD 87:85
<ivoks> kosarka :)
<ivoks> http://latvia2011.fiba.com/pages/eng/fe/11/fu19m/news/p/nid/47884/article.html
<jelly> choo choo (Videosex - Vozi me vlak v daljave) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iz95q75IWxs
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> opis proizvoda:
<ivoks> UV Tech is a water-based formula containing no petrochemicals, petroleum distillates or silicones
<ivoks> It is nontoxic, biodegradable and nonflammable
<ivoks> komentar od jednog kupca:
<ivoks> where my rafts sat on my lawn after using this, the grass died and 3 yrs later it still hasn't grown back !
<ivoks> Cons: kills plants
<hbogner> savrseni pesticid
<hbogner> to su trebali spricati oni iz HZ-a a ne ono cudo kaj su kupovali
<ivoks> hm, narucujem $400 robe iz amerike
<ivoks> mora li to ici preko carine?
<jelly-home> nadji nekog ko ce to donijeti? 
<ivoks> hm... dobra ideja
<ivoks> ali treba mi sto prije
<jelly-home> debconf11 je kad, 24.7.
<ivoks> fakat...
<jelly-home> naravno da mi niko od majstora iz #debian-offtopic nije htio kupiti i donijeti thinkpad </whine>
<jelly-home> pa zato ne idem na DC11 ;-)
<jelly-home> anyway, ak nadjes nekog pitaj ga jel bi donio i jedan mali mali X120e 
<jelly-home> <g>
<budz0r> jelly-home: jest, debconf pocinje tad
<jelly-home> jebaga, 35°C za vikend
<ivoks> wooohooo! \o/
<ivoks> brijem da idem spavat :)
<jelly-home> 8bit goodness http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4mWyeVitNQ
<Mmike> ubiolo ga moooooooooooooooooooreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<jelly-home> Kerum je totalni idiot
 * jelly-home tek sad gleda vijesti
<ivoks> trebao si gledati vijesti za to? :)
<jelly-home> pa da vidim kontekst za onu recenicu gore
<jelly-home> ^%#@ Novu, imaju pristojan dnevnik ali pizde ne daju dozvolu za time-shifting
<Mmike> cek cek
<Mmike> to telka mora dati dozvolu za to?
<jelly-home> yup
<jelly-home> imas ugovore sa vlasnicima sadrzaja
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NG8mqc9XC_c
<ivoks> pauziraj na 6. sekundi
<jelly-home> Mmike: kad si iptv provider koji bi nudio snimalicu, jelte
<jelly-home> ivoks: unicorn?
<ivoks> ?
<jelly-home> sigurno ne pikiras na google talk ikonu
<jelly-home> ili na vodafone ikonu
<ivoks> ne :)
<sale> lol
<ivoks> nego, ovo je interface slozen za ubuntu server
<ivoks> vjerojatno ce se pojaviti u 12.04
<ivoks> http://cimitan.com/unityaa/
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> ajme meni, strasno
<Mmike> ljudi su debili, da
<Mmike> apt je kompliciran
<Mmike> i zele klikati
<Mmike> pa makar i kroz ncurses
<jelly-home> gle, ionako niko ne vrti Xe na serveru
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> to je zajebancija
<jelly-home> sta da...?
<jelly-home> nismo skuzili
<ivoks> pa Mmike...
<Mmike> pa nisu xi
<Mmike> ncurses
<Mmike> ivoks, ne vjerujem 
<Mmike> da NIJE zajebancija
<Mmike> toliko toga su usrali sa suceljem i sa divotama debiana da me opce nebi cudilo
<Mmike> kad kazem 'divote' debiana, dakako, ne mislim na novu frisku verziju sa obsolete softverom :)
<jelly-home> ja mislio da je to tema za Xe! ;-)
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> ides, krepan sam
<ivoks> time for a nap
<jelly-home> a kad si vec u Dalmaciji trebao bi i fjaku od 3 do 5 odlezati
<jelly-home> ili 2 do 5
<Mmike> umjesto commit napisem vommit
<Mmike> :)
<jelly-home> nije radilo jer si zaboravio ";"
<Mmike> rsedak, !
<rsedak> reci
<SilverSpace> jaj kaj ste se napricali :))
<rsedak> mi to mentalno
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> pas m... idioti hebo ih reklame nabijem ih da ih nabijem u tri pm...
<Mmike> rektalono! :)
<SilverSpace> sad da mogu kroz zicu bi im poslao hand grenade
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ovi portali nisu vise normalni moras ugasti tri sloja reklama da dođeš do vijesti
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/i0bH9S
<obruT> kakvi RTS-ovi, daj kakve avanture :)
<Mmike> ili trke :0
<rsedak> sad sam tu sad sam tam
<Mmike> napravit storanu proceduru u mysqlu
<Mmike> pa za to moras biti rocket scientist
 * obruT ide spavat u nadi da nece sanjat storane procedure :)
<obruT> laku noc
<rsedak> Mmike: gdje li je doba stari Informix, ja sma morao napraviti djelomicnu replikaciu pored implementirane potpune
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> informix
<rsedak> storane procedure + bash+ ISDN
<rsedak> slalo se samo razlika podataka
<rsedak> 48 tablica koje su bile međusobno ovisne
<rsedak> n otoje bilo prije 10 godina :-)
<rsedak> tko ima taj biserni zahtjev?
<Mmike> ERROR 1064 (42000) at line 1: You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near '' at line 3
<Mmike> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mmike> i jos jedna glupost
<Mmike> ako kazem 'localhost
<Mmike> onda mysql client ide na socket
<rsedak> :-D
<SilverSpace> kaj koristite za rss
<rsedak> Thunredbird
<SilverSpace> bas htio pitati kak dodat u th rss
<rsedak> idem spat, dizem se u 5:00
<SilverSpace> LN
<rsedak> ln
<Mmike> GLUPI mysql
<Mmike> radi deadlockove tamo di ih nesmije bityi
<Mmike> biit
#ubuntu-hr 2011-07-07
<jelly-home> Mmike: da -- "localhost" je vrlo poseban ;-)  Ako hoces TCP konekciju vozi na 127.0.0.1, mislim
<dodobas> Mmike: pa...
<dodobas> ako vrtis replication set... to znaci minimalno 3 masine
<dodobas> ispred toga je nesto tipa 'mongodb pool', mongos, zaboravio sam kako se tocno zove
<dodobas> Mmike: ne znam da li ti odgovara na pitanje
<ivoks> pocinju vrucine
<ivoks> heh petrica kerempuh na google.com
<Mmike> dodobas, yea, poslozio 
<Mmike> mora ih biti neparan broj
<Mmike> inace ne radi dobro
<chaky|work> Mmike: mozes li sada na google+? Napisali su da su ponovno omogucili invite 
<Mmike> zasto se ja trudim s tim mysqlom svaki put?
<Mmike> znam zasto, za prokleti novac :(
<Mmike> chaky, sec
<Mmike> Already invited? We've temporarily exceeded our capacity. Please try again soon.
<ivoks> ma ne radi
<Mmike> danas 34, kazu
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> bit ce pakleno
<ivoks> ja pokusavam vec tjedan dana
<Mmike> ja sam invitean od jedno 3-4 ljudi
<Mmike> i nemrem se ulogirati
<ivoks> i ja
<ivoks> ali nije to invite
<ivoks> nego su te oznacili na fotkama
<jelly> djubrad
<ivoks> bas
<ivoks> a placam google ads
<ivoks> Kineski zoološki vrt postao je središte pažnje nakon što su se zebra i magarac upustili u nepromišljeni odnos bez zaštite.
<Mmike> ERROR 1213 (40001): Deadlock found when trying to get lock; try restarting transaction
<Mmike> pa ja ne mogu vjerovati!
<Mmike> kakav fakin deadlock, ti, debilna bazo!!!
<Mmike> katafakinstrofa!
<Mmike> query izgleda ovako: SELECT pimpek FROM tabla WHER korisnik_id = 1 FOR UPDATE;
<Mmike> i to pokrenem unutar transakcije, tj, kazem BEGIN; SELECT pimpek...
<Mmike> i ne commitam
<Mmike> i onda otvorim novi terminal/shell prema mysqlu
<Mmike> i kazem to isto
<Mmike> i naravno, SELECT FOR UPDATE ceka
<Mmike> i onda otvorim jos jedan terminal
<Mmike> i kazem to isto
<Mmike> i tamo isto ceka
<Mmike> medjutim kad u prvom termunalu kazem COMMIT, lock se releasa nad obadva SELECTa u druga dva terminala!
<Mmike> sad me opce ne cude deadlockovi!
<Mmike> heh, pardon :) nisam 'begin' pisao u ova druga dva :0
<ivoks> zajebi sve...
<ivoks> idem na plazu
<ivoks> kako je krenuo turizam, brijem se ostaviti IT-a :)
<Mmike> bit ces onda k'o moja nona :)
<Mmike> ta je iznajmljivala sobe cijeli zivot
<Mmike> zivjela od 3 mjeseca sto su joj ljudi bili dolje
<Mmike> i stalno srala 
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> te kako ovo te zasto ono
<Mmike> te glasna muzika, te disko, te piju, te jojojojoj
<Mmike> te zima, te bura te hladno te jojojoj
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> mysql je vrlo nepredvidljiva baza :)
<Mmike> ideju, molim
<ivoks> brijes
<ivoks> kaj ti ja licim na nekog takvog?
<ivoks> uopce me rentanje soba ne zanima
<ivoks> i mislim nuditi nesto od 4 do 10 mjeseca
<Mmike> ivoks
<Mmike> daj mi ideju
<Mmike> imam direktorij sa oko 2500 log fileova
<Mmike> u samo od neke se pise nesto
<Mmike> kako da vidim u koje?
<Mmike> tj, kako da vidim u koji file je dodano nesto u zadnjih 3-5 minuta?
<Mmike> imam hrpu rsyncova koji logiraju tamo, i masa ih stoji, al' neki ne, pa bih htio vidjeti koji su to koji ne stoje
<ivoks> datum?
<ivoks> inotify
<ivoks> find . -mtime
<ivoks> tj. -mmin
<Mmike> jeps, thnx
<Mmike> radi
<SilverSpace> disk failure is imminent
<SilverSpace> smart izbacio to
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/twente--nizozemska--urusio-se-stadion--ljudi-zatrpani/957704/
<SilverSpace> sva sreca kaj dinamo nema krova
<SilverSpace> odavno bi se srusio
<jelly> SilverSpace: i jel imas rezervni disk
<Mmike> jelly, alternativa ifstatu na solarisu?
<ivoks> Starting with tomorrow's Alpha 2, the upcoming Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) operating system will feature the highly anticipated Mozilla Thunderbird 5.0 as default mail client.
<jelly> Mmike: ne znam Å¡to je ifstat
<jelly> ivoks: ko ga je očekivao toliko
<Mmike> jelly, apt-cache policy ifstat
<Mmike> isto k'o iostat
<Mmike> al' za mrezu
<ivoks> jelly: ne znam :)
<jelly> Mmike: uh, zar to ne pise u outputu od ifconfig 
<ivoks> zna netko koliko kosta izrada umjetne stijene za penjanje?
<ivoks> :D
<obruT> ivoks: ovisi o kvadraturi
<Mmike> jelly, jesi sad na linuxu svom nekom? :) ako da, oderi ifstat
<obruT> vjerovao ili ne, najskuplje su daske
<obruT> ivoks: kolika stijena te zanima
<jelly> Mmike: nemam ga!
<ivoks> obruT: recimo 50ak kvadrata
<Mmike> jelly, well, apt-get install it then? :)
<jelly> Mmike: ne da mi se
<ivoks> obruT: outdoor stijena, puno slanog zraka, pa cak i mora
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$ ifstat
<Mmike>        eth0               teredo               rfl0       
<Mmike>  KB/s in  KB/s out   KB/s in  KB/s out   KB/s in  KB/s out
<Mmike>     1.09      0.86      0.00      0.00      0.43      0.10
<Mmike>     0.59      0.27      0.00      0.00      0.43      0.10
<Mmike>     0.59      0.27      0.00      0.00      0.43      0.10
<Mmike> eto primjera :)
<obruT> ivoks: aha, znaci jos skuplje :) nemam pojma
<Mmike> ja bi to za solaris :)
<jelly> watch -d ifconfig -a
<jelly> ili si napisi oneliner u awku ili perlu
<Mmike> zasto taj solaris jos postoji
<ivoks> obruT: kakve daske?
<jelly> Mmike: vjerojatno zato sto je to jedna od rijetkih korisnih stvari koje je Oracle dobio kupovinom Suna
<Mmike> ma da, al' 
<Mmike> niceg nema gore
<Mmike> sve moras nestso izmisljat, sve je naopacke
<SilverSpace> jelly: jel moze smart i lagati :) ?
 * Mmike frowns
<SilverSpace> ivoks: 50kvadrata je malo
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: jel se zelis kladiti u sadrzaj diska da laze
<SilverSpace> jelly: ne :))
<Mmike> ivoks, jesi li kad mijenjao IP adrese strojeva koji su u mysql replikaciji? Tj, moram ih prebaciti da idu preko privatne mreze... jel' to radi tako da samo podesim nove IPjeve i popravim grantove, ili moram binlog izshipat ponovo?
<ivoks> moras odvrtiti change master u mysqlu
<ivoks> i popraviti grantove, naravno
<Mmike> kul, thnx
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> pijem ove radlere ko vodu
<SilverSpace> i nije mi nesto
<SilverSpace> union tak tak 
<obruT> ivoks: ploče na koju idu oprimci i stopinke su uglavnom drvene
<obruT> ivoks: iako sam ja vidjao betonske i nekakve cudne reljefne
<ivoks> ako su drvene, znam gdje dobiti to najpovoljnije moguce
<ivoks> u stolariji karamatic :)
<Mmike> radlere?
<Mmike> karlovacke?
<Mmike> meni odvratno to :) ozujsko limun je kak-tak podnosljivo :) ovo k'o da likvi pijem
<Mmike> da, union je najbolji od svih tih sranja
<Mmike> ivoks, radi, thnx :)
<ivoks> ozujsko limun ne moze biti dobar radler jer se radler radi od piva i soka
<ivoks> a kako ozujsko nije pivo nego buskuris, ne mozes dobiti niti radler
<ivoks> zato i ne nosi naziv radler :D
<ivoks> obruT: betonsko mi ni ne pase, jer bi ovo trebala biti pomicna stijena
<ivoks> a drvo pak ne trpi vodu bas previse... 
<SilverSpace> izgleda da se moze kupovati u android marketu
<Mmike> ahaha
<Mmike> karlovacko je, za razliku od ozujskog, pivo :) :)
<SilverSpace> tek je karlovacko smeche
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> pa nebih bas rekao da je vece smece od ozujskog
<Mmike> al nit manje
<Mmike> poor excuses for a beer, obje :)
<SilverSpace> kad otvoris flasu karlovackog gurni nos i pomirisi
<SilverSpace> pa da vidis smrad
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ak ti ozujsko mirisi a karlovacko smrdi, onda ne znas kaj je pivo :)
<jelly> Gentoo http://www.flickr.com/photos/denemiles/3409443731/in/gallery-mildlydiverting-72157623037433717/
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj, tebi je obrnuto? :)
<obruT> ivoks: u kojem smislu pomicna ?
<ivoks> obruT: do i od mola :)
<obruT> ivoks: pa sad, tesko je to malo... takvih kod nas bas i nema...
<ivoks> obruT: znam da nema; ne zelim napraviti nesto sto ima
<SilverSpace> tesko da ces micati par tona :)
<ivoks> par tona?
<ivoks> od cega bi tu bilo par tona?
<SilverSpace> eh ti opce nemas pojma koliko je to tesko :)
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> upravo saznao... materijal za 36 kvadrata je oko 10.000kn
<obruT> koji materijal ? ploce ?
<obruT> treba ti: konstrukcija, ploce i oprimci/stopinke
<ivoks> kaze ekipa koja je radila stijene na velesajmu da toliko dodje materijal
<obruT> ploce mogu bit outdoor ili indoor, mogu imat vec matricu za userafljivanje oprimaka, a mogu biti i blank pa to sve trebas sam napravit
<ivoks> sav materijal
<ivoks> meni je jasno da ce biti skuplje jer mi se to cini malo
<ivoks> pogotovo jer meni treba outdoor
<obruT> koga si pitao od ovih s velesajma ?
<ivoks> ne znam, pitao sam preko frenda
<ivoks> Marko B.
<ivoks> ti srca
<ivoks> gnk dinamo
<ivoks> gledam ovu potragu...
<ivoks> jos ce nekoga ubiti infarkt dok kopaju po ovim vrucinama
<obruT> uff, nadam se da ce u dolomitima za vikend bit dovoljno hladno...
<obruT> trebalo bi...
<Mmike> koji drek ovaj mysql :/
<Mmike> razleti se server, OOPS, ili nesto
<Mmike> rebootas stroj
<Mmike> a mysql tablice potrgane do besvjesti
<Mmike> i naravno onda ide repair koji traje i ubije stroj 
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> kad bi bar ljudi naucili pa ne koristili myisam, ikad
<Mmike> vec to bi bio pomak
<obruT> myisam je default ak se ne varam...
<ivoks> hah... pustili sljivancanina na slobodu
<Mmike> obruT, je! za popizdit!
<Mmike> JEDINA dobra stvar s time je sto doslovno mosh kopirat fileove dok server radi
<Mmike> al' sve drugo, mater 
<Mmike> lik ima tablicu od 45G, myisam
<Mmike> i stroj mu se sroko, rebooto se, i sad repaira tu tablicu, i naravno da mu sve stoji
<Mmike> debil!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: opet kukas :)
<SilverSpace> grmi vani
<Mmike> ma da?
<Mmike> heh
<obruT> kakva sad grmljavina ?
<Mmike> da bar oce roknut neko nevrijeme
<Mmike> al' tu kod mene nema samsi
<obruT> a ja idem u kino na otvorenom :P
<Mmike> sad?!
<Mmike> na ovu vrucinu!? :0
<obruT> u 21:30 je projekcija :)
<obruT> tak da ce bit ugodno...
<obruT> SilverSpace: mislim da haluciniras :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: valjda :)
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/svijet/snimili-nlo-u-plamenu.html
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> to je avion
<SilverSpace> nesto se u zadnje vrijeme cesto spominje NLO
<obruT> ne znam cemu halabuka ili NLO-ova
<obruT> s/ili/oko
<obruT> jebote ne znam sto pisem
<obruT> sve sto ne znas sto je u biti i je NLO, samo sto to ekipa odma poistovjecuje s vanzemaljcima i odmah sire senzaciju
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> kazem, nije NLO, avion je
<layo> Pitanje , preporuka za printer skener koji radi na linuxu do 400 kn??
<ivoks> imam ja jedan
<ivoks> moras znat da ces za 400kn dobiti sranje
<SilverSpace> unity-mail dobar app
<ivoks> epson stylus office bx300f
<ivoks> hp photosmart 8250
<ivoks> ovaj hp je bolji
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma kakvi vanzemaljci
<ivoks> hp deskjet 2050
<ivoks> http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<ivoks> http://image.dnevnik.hr/media/images/520xX/Jul2011/60482278.jpg <- dodjite na tekmu
<layo> jel ima kod nas di za kupit
<layo> treba mi dosta hitno i koja mu je cijena ako znate
<layo> pretpostavljam da ce biti sranje al za upotrebu od par puta tjedno niti ne namjeravam davat vise novaca
<Mmike> kak znas da je avion? :)
<ivoks> layo: links?
<layo> ok
<layo> pogledat cu odmah
<ivoks> http://www.links.hr/index.php?naziv=Multifunkcijski+ure%F0aj+HP+DeskJet+2050%2C+printer%2Fscanner%2Fcopier%2C+4800dpi%2C+USB+%2B+tinta&option=artikl&id_kategorija=10073010&id_artikl=100.730.067
<ivoks> provjeri na netu radi li u potpunosti
<ivoks> u biti, scanner nece raditi
<ivoks> nah, taj nece raditi :)
<ivoks> http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-SX125_Series
<ivoks> http://www.links.hr/index.php?naziv=Multifunkcijski+ure%F0aj+EPSON+SX125%2C+printer%2Fscanner%2Fcopier%2C+5760dpi%2C+USB&option=artikl&id_kategorija=10073030&id_artikl=100.730.049
<ivoks> bah... zaboravi i taj :)
<ivoks> ne mogu se sjetiti sto imam doma
<layo> daj neki koji ce rditi
<layo> :)
<layo> inace je opcija da starcima vratim xp
<layo> a to bih izbjegao ako je ikako mohuce
<SilverSpace> zavjera http://www.tportal.hr/scitech/znanost/137296/Je-li-slijetanje-na-Mjesec-snimljeno-u-studiju.html
<Mmike> prvo mozda je
<Mmike> necemo nikad saznati
<Mmike> ostala vjerojatno nisu
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> brijem da bi ih rusi otkrili samo tako da je :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> odoh van
<ivoks> majke ti...
<ivoks> zfs marketing
<ivoks> danas postoji ekipa koja slaze ZFS na linuxu, a ne znaju sto je linux raid i lvm
<ivoks> i misle da se raid moze sloziti samo sa user space zfsom :)
<layo> lvm, nocna mora svih ljudi koji moraju na rhcsa ispit :)
<ivoks> ?
<layo> ma vidim da se nesto zajebavate na temu lvm pa sam samo malu uletio
<layo> onak bezveze 
<ivoks> ako je ekipi koja ide na rhcsa lvm problem, onda je rhce i rhcsa jos vece sranje nego sto je bio prije par godina :)
<layo> neznam kako je bilo prije par godina, al ja nisam steko dojam da je to nesto pretesko, osim sto smo se malo jebali sa tim LVM-om :)
<layo> jedin osto trba malo zagrijat stolicu i proci sve vjezebe
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> lvm bi trebao biti na najnizem nivou
<layo> pa i je
<layo> rhcsa je osnovni tecaj
<layo> ali ljudima koji se prvi put susreću sa tim stvaima, ipak treba malo duze vremena da se sve to pohvata
<jelly-home> lvm je komplikovan utoliko sto prvo treba objasnit podlogu zasto je toliko komplikovan
<jelly-home> te pv, vg, lv, wtf
<ivoks> rhcst je osnovni
<ivoks> rhcs je drugi stupanj
<ivoks> rhca je treci
<ivoks> beer time
<jelly-home> tush time
<jelly-home> 32 u Zg
<jelly-home> secem se 10 minuta od posla do doma i treba mi tus
<Mmike> php-amqp
<Mmike> jooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooj
<ivoks> The Taiwanese smartphone manufacturer HTC has bought the graphics department of VIA Technologies, S3 Graphics
<ivoks> sad ce HTC naplacivati od microsofta :)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-07-08
<budz0r> e ekipo ima li netko nekog poznatog u kodeksu?
<budz0r> od kog bi mogao dobiti jednu informaciju
<SilverSpace> budz0r: kodeks.hr ??
<dodobas> eh SilverSpace, budz0r ti sve voli prvo ispod stola dogovoriti
<dodobas> :)
<budz0r> vidis kak dodo zna :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<civija> opet se spameri probijaju na forumu, a? :)
<civija> Hallo , I am new here,,I am a 23-year-old girl..Nice to meet you all...hmm,I like playing sports,but I'm not good at them,,hehe...
<civija> :)
<budz0r> lol
<devil88> d dan
<SilverSpace> brzi
<SilverSpace> vruce danas
<Mmike> civija, no, we let that one for you :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne k'o jucer, rekao bih
<Mmike> pol 2 je, a 'tek' je 30
 * ivoks opet u zagrebu :/
<Mmike> cudan je :)
<Mmike> ivoksu
<Mmike> pa kaj ces opet tu?
<Mmike> usfalilo ti sunca na moru, ili pre malo asfalta ima? :)
<ivoks> mutavog li HAC-a
<ivoks> bratic mi se zeni
<ivoks> HAC salje racune s datumom 07:28 06.02.2036.
<ivoks> kaj tamo nitko ne zna sloziti mail server?
<Mmike> muahaha :)
<Mmike> pa nisi ih duzan platiti :)
<Mmike> jos nije doslo vrijeme :)
<ivoks> to posalju nakon sto platis
<ivoks> jebo evolution :/
<ivoks> i njegov imapx
<Mmike> 31 je
<Mmike> tja
<ivoks> a gle ovog cendravca
<Mmike> moglo je bit i gore
<ivoks> imam 23, zavrsio ekonomiju i nema posla
<ivoks> ide u njemacku na baustelu
<ivoks> moze i u bosnu na baustelu
<ivoks> al ne, on hoce bas njemacku
<ivoks> jer tamo je placa 2500 eura
<ivoks> :D :D :D :D :D :D
<ivoks> a stan je 1000 eura :D
<MmikeT_> ode struja
<jelly> ivoks: jos dvije godine pa ce slati mailove is 1970!
<SilverSpace> 32
<SilverSpace> ovaj kaj nema posla ne izgleda mi kao da nema para 
<igustin> mah, ta priča "smrdi" iz svakog kuta gledana :-/
<SilverSpace> :) naravno
<SilverSpace> sjecas se onog beskucnika kaj su mu u jutarnjem trazili posao
<SilverSpace> ja ga znam 
<SilverSpace> radio u fusu kod mojeg frenda i jos mu frend naso tri posla kod svojih frendova ali je covjek neradnik prve klase 
<SilverSpace> tj radi on super dok nema para 
<SilverSpace> cim dobije placu nema ga par dana 
<SilverSpace> ili je dao otkaz 
<jelly> pfft
<Neuromanc> Channel names begin with # (corrected automatically).
<Neuromanc> bem ti tjedan kad se covjek ni na irc ne stigne spojiti:)
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: ti imas vip homebox
<SilverSpace> kako pratit na njemu internet promet
<Neuromanc> vjerojatno preko moj.vipnet.hr
<Neuromanc> ili kak se to vec zove
<Neuromanc> ja ne pratim
<Neuromanc> 5 gb je ukljuceno u cijenu
<Neuromanc> wifi sam iskljucio
<Neuromanc> a dodatni gb je 15 kn sto je bagatela
<SilverSpace> da tak ima i frendiva
<SilverSpace> frendica*
<SilverSpace> cudno kaj nemaju na uredaju da vidis koliko potrosis
<jelly> namjerno! <G>
<SilverSpace> kako obrisati disk na nulu 
<SilverSpace> da se ne moze nista izvuc sa njega
<SilverSpace> iz terminala
<CrazyLemon> tako da ga prepišeš sa random characterima :)
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, wipe
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, ili, jos bolje, dban
<MmikeDOMA> nije da 'ne mozes izbvuci', al' je tolko skupo da se vjerojatno ne isplati
<MmikeDOMA> osim ako ne drzis neznam kakve tajne gore :)
<MmikeDOMA> a mosh i uvijek cekicem po disku
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> cekic je zakon kad ne ide drugacije
<jelly> quote iz usluge: "treba jedan sajt prebaciti na JOOMLA-u ( http://vinogradarstvo.com/ ). Zna li tko JOOMLA-u ili nekoga tko zna JOOMLA-u, da odradi ovaj fush neka se javi."
<MmikeDOMA>  jelly rsedak
<MmikeDOMA> znam ja, ne stignem
<Mmike> nda, i neznam dizajnat :)
<jelly> Mmike: pogledao sam origigi web minutu, neki custom php cms sa hrpom clanaka i zakljucio da mi se ne da zajebavati s tim
<jelly> ajd ostavit cu mu poruku na MemoServu 
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> zgodna fora
<Mmike> to s memoserverom
<Mmike> ha!
<Mmike> 'nova' staza u silverstsonu
<Mmike> a wikipedija jos nije updateana :)
<Mmike> cudno! :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel treniras :)
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> nema nove staze jos za skinuti
<Mmike> gledam sad snimku treninga
<Mmike> jer nisam struje imo prije
<SilverSpace> kaj u kvartu nestala
<SilverSpace> hebes kad kisa pada
<SilverSpace> alfa 2 izasla
<SilverSpace> probao malo da vidim 
<SilverSpace> kernel 3.0 
<Mmike> i?
<SilverSpace> rada mi sve na live 
<SilverSpace> vidim i nekih prpmjena grafickog sucelja
 * chaky @google+ :)
<SilverSpace> chaky: kak to izgleda
<Mmike> chaky, aj sad ti mene invajtaj, ja ocito nisam dobio invajt :)
<CrazyLemon> oko 4pm je gugl otvorio prijave za neko vrijeme :)
<chaky> majk, daj mi email
<chaky> mene je netko stavio u "krug", i onda poslao invite
<chaky> SilverSpace: pa nesto slicno fecebooku, ali opet ovo je beta jos uvijek
<jelly> hehe, fecebook
<chaky> facebook v2
<ivoks> hoceu i ja
<ivoks> radi!
<chaky> radi li ti?
 * Mmike hoce gore samo da odtagira sebe sa svih fotki :)
<chaky> Mmike: poslao
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> na goole+ samo linuksasi :)
<dru||d> nda
<dru||d> je li uspio netko rootati androida na ubuntuu?
<chaky> da, uz unrevoked 
<chaky> ako unrevoked podrzava tvoj telefon
<Mmike> ne vjerujem
<Mmike> lik mi je na googleu ponudio likove s kojima radim
<Mmike> al' ivoksa, recimo, nije
<Mmike> ivoks, daj da se zblizimo :)
<ivoks> i meni isto
<ivoks> ne mogu te naci, vec sam probao
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kak mozes podletit pjeske pod vlak ako se neces ubiti
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> Mmike: evo, ubacio sam te u krug
<Mmike> zakaj ja to ne vidim?
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> Google + me plasi
<ivoks> Google+ pokazuje koliko Google zna
<ivoks> fak!
<ivoks> upisao sam ime i ovaj mi je odmah sam polinkao twitter account
<ivoks> accounte!
<ivoks> zna gdje radim
<ivoks> sve zna!
<Mmike> meni bas i ne
<Mmike> jer ne trosim gmail svoj bas
<Mmike> i tak to
<Mmike> al' da
<Mmike> uzas :)
 * Mmike ode na sljeme
<Mmike> citamo se od tamo
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jesi citao koliko je google ustedio novaca spijunskim sluzbama
<SilverSpace> tj. internet i socijalne mreze
<SilverSpace> hm  ja nisam gledao ni jedan nastavak harry potter
<SilverSpace> a
<SilverSpace> ni gospodare prstenova
<SilverSpace> Dragon Fire II
<SilverSpace> hebeno oruzje
<ivoks> http://vimeo.com/24253126
<jelly-home> holy exposure times, Batman
 * jelly-home stigao na fakin gugl+
<dru||d> treba netko Google+ za android? :)
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> hebeni filmic
<dru||d> bem ti .... sve manje android aplikacija ima koje su kompatibilne s mojim mobitelom :/
<dru||d> ni twitter vise nemam :/
<chaky> mozda je vrijeme za novi mob?
<dru||d> x8 imam
<dru||d> nije toliko star
<dru||d> ima netko seesmic apk?
<dru||d> trebao bi mi seesmic i pulse
<ivoks> https://plus.google.com/photos/116216788106417568779/albums/5627029401639547025/5627029404038542338
<jelly-home> You do not have permission to view this album
<ivoks> jebiga :)
<jelly-home> cek da napravim krug za ##u-hr
<ivoks> https://picasaweb.google.com/116216788106417568779/OKornatiMojiKornati?locked=true
<jelly-home> ovaj krug sam smislio, ali nije po-mo-go
<jelly-home> Oops... there's nothing to see here. Either you do not have access to these photos, or they don't exist at this web address. Please contact the owner directly to gain access
<ivoks> moram te dodati
<ivoks> sad sam te dodao
<ivoks> jer da bi vidio sliku koju sam ja ogranacio za krug X, ti moras biti u krugu X
<ivoks> bez obzira sto sam ja tebi u nekom krugu
<jelly-home> to tak i treba raditi
<ivoks> pa da
<jelly-home> to je cijela poanta zasto bi Google+ uopce probao koristiti za razliku od fb
<jelly-home> jos mi je 403 na https://plus.google.com/photos/116216788106417568779/albums/5627029401639547025/5627029404038542338
<ivoks> a sad?
<ivoks> mozda ti imas drugaciji id
<jelly-home> sad su se pojavile u streamu
<ivoks> spamam :)
<MmikeSLJEME> tu je zima
<MmikeSLJEME> za popizdit!
<MmikeSLJEME> budala nisam uzeo nista za ogrnut se :)
<MmikeSLJEME> mater
<jelly-home> /ctcp MmikeSLJEME TEMP
<jelly-home> /ctcp MmikeSLJEME TEMP -celsius
<MmikeSLJEME> :) :)
<ivoks> zima?
<ivoks> kolko hladno moze bit? 28? :)
<MmikeSLJEME> brijem da je 21
<MmikeSLJEME> ili tak nesto
<MmikeSLJEME> i puse
<MmikeSLJEME> i zaslo sunce
<MmikeSLJEME> i to sve
<MmikeSLJEME> kreten
<dru||d> Evo rimljana https://plus.google.com/photos/115414074923079684737/albums/5201415945402648113
<dru||d> :)
<ivoks> https://plus.google.com/photos/115414074923079684737/albums/5201415945402648113/5201419432916093186
<ivoks> koja gej fotka :)
<jelly-home> moobs ftw
<jelly-home> psmtr oce mi sad gugl zapamtit da sam to gledao
<MmikeSLJEME> vjerojatno :)
<MmikeSLJEME> THEY ARE ALL WatchinT GUOOY
<MmikeSLJEME> you
<MmikeSLJEME> debil na kvadrat
<MmikeSLJEME> nisam uzeo misa
<MmikeSLJEME> a imam onaj zdrkani laptop
<MmikeSLJEME> nisam uzeo nista za obuc
<MmikeSLJEME> a zima je za popizdit
<MmikeSLJEME> sve u svemu
<MmikeSLJEME> vrlo sam neprpipreljen dosao
<jelly-home> nisi pazio
<MmikeSLJEME> odo dolje di je toplo
<jelly-home> u maglu
<jelly-home> http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/8094/20090828130933.jpg
<jelly-home> Mmike: jeste li vidjeli ovu osobu http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/2278/intiva.jpg
<dru||d> ivoks, rimljani su bili gejevi i pedofili :)
<dru||d> i homoseksualci
<jelly-home> i lezbijci
<SilverSpace> opet nlo http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/zanimljivosti/cnn-snimio-nlo-e-u-velikoj-pjescanoj-oluji-u-arizoni.html
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> daklem, kako sam se smrzo
<Mmike> jelly, aaaaaaaaaaahahahahaah
<jelly-home> pichkitza
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa kud na sljeme bez jakne veste ili nesto dugih rukava
<jelly-home> je, sad zna
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> jbg
<Mmike> +33 u zagrebu
<Mmike> +21 na sljemenu
<Mmike> i jos kad sunce zadje
<Mmike> i kad puse
<Mmike> al' slijedeci tjedan radim sa sljemena
<Mmike> oodo setat psa
<rsedak> jutro
<rsedak> Kaj je? U pola jedanaest na većer nikoga na chatu?
<budz0r> rsedak: ljudi vani cugaju :)
<rsedak> dobra !! :-D
<budz0r> :)
<rsedak> ja zaboravi oda je Slobodni festival u Čakovcu
<rsedak> Å¡to mi radi posao
<rsedak> kad kazem posao onda mislim na "poslovi"
<SilverSpace> vece
<rsedak> o vecer
<SilverSpace> rsedak: razbio sam helich
<rsedak> kopam o LO kodu
<rsedak> :-(
<rsedak> kako?
<SilverSpace> neda mi se sad slagad ga
<rsedak> je li puno patio?
<SilverSpace> nije :)
<SilverSpace> imam onaj drugi i sad bi trebao preslozit
<rsedak> :-D
<rsedak> budes ti to
<SilverSpace> eh kad bi tocno znao sto ne radi 
<rsedak> huh
<SilverSpace> slabo vrti jedno krilo
<rsedak> gornje ili donje?
<SilverSpace> donje
<rsedak> kako je izgledao udes?
<rsedak> kad rucno okreces krilo da li osjecas razliciti optor po krilima?
<SilverSpace> izleteo lager iz kucista
<rsedak> otpor
<rsedak> huh
<SilverSpace> gledam po drugome sve je namjestu ačo nece se vise podici
<SilverSpace> jer samo gornje vrti doljnje slabo 
<rsedak> ili je motor, ili je negdje otpor po odovini 
<rsedak> osovini
<SilverSpace> motor radi 
<SilverSpace> mislim da je otpor
<rsedak> pogledaj za otpor na putu od motora do krila
<SilverSpace> jer je tresnuo dobro na zemlju
<SilverSpace> a bas mi se i neda montirati ljen sam 
<SilverSpace> netjaka zanimao jedan dan 
<SilverSpace> glavno da je vidio kako leti
<rsedak> :-) djeca
<rsedak> moje kci se s vremena na vrijeme sjeti i pita ocemo voziti helikopter
<Mmike> glupi android i sugavi google
<Mmike> svako malo mi google maps skida
<Mmike> i zapuni slobodni prostor
<Mmike> i to sam od sebe
<Mmike> i nemrem to iskljucit
<rsedak> ja skoro kupio Nadroid 2.3 tabler 7"
<rsedak> Mmike je li developer instalirao ono za ono?
<Mmike> rsedak, pojma
<rsedak> a dobro
<Mmike> rsedak, ja sam cijeli dan u littlenagiosima i bgpovima, slabo sam drugo vidio
<rsedak> kaj je tamo bilo?
<rsedak> uhi ja se dan nagovoriti na svasta
<rsedak> kopam po LO kodu da nadjem fantoma
<rsedak> Mmike kad ces ti do mene?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa kaj imas ukljucen gps
<SilverSpace> i google maps 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa nemam
<Mmike> al' se ovo govno samo upadteira
<Mmike> ne dopada mi se google+
<rsedak> sto je to google+ ? :-D
<rsedak> nasao sam ono sto sam trazio u LO kodu i uopce mi se ne svidja
<rsedak> kao trebao big ubaciti funkcionalnost u LO kao extenziju, ali ovo ne ide kao extenzija nego je potrebno mijenjati kod
 * rsedak dislike
<Mmike> bogme se kasparov fino snalazi :)
<Mmike> google+ je k'o facebook
<Mmike> al' od googleta
<Mmike> za sad je vrlo jadan i nikakav
<Mmike> meni osobno ruzan :)
<Mmike> kopija facebooka
<Mmike> vidjet cemo :)
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2011-07-09
<jelly-home> DJ
<ivoks> LN
<jelly-home> WTf
<Neuromanc> ah mobilni internet...
<Neuromanc> i notebook koji se pregrijava...
<MmikeMRMA> google+ je los :/
<MmikeMRMA> ok, nije tako los
<MmikeMRMA> al je frightening :)
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gledas trening
<SilverSpace> koja zavrzlama sa pravilima
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> jebemu! :/
<Mmike> idem na koncert u madjarsku pa sam sav u tome
<Mmike> kaj s pravilima?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma mjenjaju svaki trening drugacije
<SilverSpace> na ciji koncert
<Mmike> :) covjek s konkretnim informacijama :)
<Mmike> underworld
<SilverSpace> http://scarbsf1.wordpress.com/2011/07/08/10-rule-full-analysis/
<jelly-home> mrmlj sugav zvuk na osjeckoj tv
<jelly-home> cuje se vrlo analogni shum sto je cudno, mislim da od njih primamo digitalni stream
<rsedak> O susjed
<jelly-home> rsedak: cujem da se kuzis u Joomlu
<rsedak> tako kazu :-)
<jelly-home> rsedak: hoces forward od ovoga: treba jedan sajt prebaciti na JOOMLA-u (http://vinogradarstvo.com). Zna li tko JOOMLA-u ili nekoga tko zna JOOMLA-u, da odradi ovaj fush neka se javi.
<rsedak> U cemu je to radjeno?
<rsedak> naravno da sam zainteresiran za novce :-)
<jelly-home> pojma, izgleda custom
<jelly-home> ima dosta clanaka unutra
<rsedak> znaci dosta rucnog rada? daj mi pola satas da nalo prosurfam pa cu ti reci misljenje
<rsedak> inace imam dosta iskustava s pratakanjem CMS-ova u Joomlu
<jelly-home> np, ak zakljucis da ti odgovara javi
<Neuromanc> o susjed
<Neuromanc> susjed jesi postavio bazen?
<rsedak> nisam ja, supruga, promjer jedan metar :-)
<rsedak> jelly-home: koliko vidim ovo bi mogla biti kombinacija cms-a i statiek
<Neuromanc> roby pa to je jos najbolje:)
<rsedak> za ponudu bih trebao ipak malo vise prava gledanja. ili bar informacije da li se koristi baza podataka za spremanje članaka i koliko članaka je u html datotekama
<rsedak> Neuromanc: :-) da, u ponedjeljak cemo piliti drva da ih maknemo prije postavljanja velikog bazena, kupio sam cak i tendu :-)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> kaj je sa http://slike.hr/
<rsedak> sisjed :-) postavio paviljon na dvoriste :-)
<rsedak> susjed :-) postavio paviljon na dvoriste :-)
<Neuromanc> zavidim ti
<Neuromanc> ja se kuham na moru;)
<SilverSpace> :D
<Neuromanc> za par minuta krecemo na kupanje
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: mozda je onda postavio u tvoje dvoriste :)
<Neuromanc> ne vjerujem:)
<hbogner> kakav paviljion?
<rsedak> paviljon iznad bazena, na ne tuce sunce, kupanje u dvodistu u bazenu u hladovini :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja o vuku vuk na vrata
<SilverSpace> drac0_: di si
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> na google+
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jel ti radi :)
<drac0_> jos malo i postat ce android+
<drac0_> hihi
<drac0_> a evo cackam malo po tome, ok ce to biti
<drac0_> SilverSpace, jel vruce? :)
<SilverSpace> ma i nije
<drac0_> jel dere klima?
<SilverSpace> nemam je :)
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> problem je di je namontirati
<SilverSpace> trebao bi duplu 
<drac0_> treba ti 2-3 klime
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> hebate nikako da te podsjetim za atoma 
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> joooooo
<drac0_> i ja stalno zaboravljam
<SilverSpace> heb ga
<drac0_> SilverSpace, kad ces na boshkarina? :)
<SilverSpace> trebao bi 1.8
<SilverSpace> samo bas mi se i ne ide na more
<drac0_> uff onda cemo poslije ljeta
<drac0_> zapravo vidjet cemo jos ovih dana, ne znam di je igor
<drac0_> al znam da je doslo za nas ;)
<SilverSpace> eh 
<SilverSpace> znaci tu je
<drac0_> da, q180 demo :)
<SilverSpace> ma da 
<drac0_> da
<SilverSpace> koja je to kifla
<drac0_> novi model
<drac0_> malo jaci od q150
<drac0_> vidjet ces
<SilverSpace> isto malo kuciste
<SilverSpace> jes gledao f1
<SilverSpace> RB i dalje ima krila 
<drac0_> ma koma
<drac0_> sve isto cijelu sezonu
<drac0_> gumbek nesto pokusava
<drac0_> crnjo i starac se kilave
<drac0_> spanac kenja
<SilverSpace> moglo bi sutra biti dobro
<drac0_> vidjet cemo :)
<SilverSpace> malo kisice pa malo ne
<SilverSpace> guzva u boxovima
<SilverSpace> ali FIA stvarno serucka
<drac0_> ma stalno nesto kenjaju
<drac0_> laganih 35C u hladu :)
<SilverSpace> meni przi od 11h u zid 
<SilverSpace> zapadna strana
<drac0_> uuuuw
<drac0_> veselo :)
<drac0_> ja sam srecom na istoku
<SilverSpace> di je taj android g+
<drac0_> tako da je ugodnih 27
<drac0_> SilverSpace, US market :)
<SilverSpace> i zajeb je kaj je sa te strane jos cesta
<drac0_> al ja sam morao restart moba, mozda bi mi i ciscenje cachea pomoglo
<drac0_> jer iz nekog razloga ni US market mi nije vidio
<SilverSpace> i navecer isijava iz asfalta
<drac0_> uff al ti se skupilo :)
<SilverSpace> http://tutorijali.hdonweb.com/android/google-plus-android
<SilverSpace> sestra ima istocnu stranu
<SilverSpace> i jos park ispred
<SilverSpace> razlika navecer drasticna
<drac0_> kako ne
<drac0_> moja susjeda umire :)
<drac0_> bez klime kod nje nije za zivjeti
<drac0_> stalno je polugola :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ti glu,is hitnu :)
<SilverSpace> hebo ih ducani u dubravi nigdje 8G micro SD kartice
<SilverSpace> jucer mi se zblesirao legend
<SilverSpace> usporio do bola 
<drac0_> odi u hgspot :D
<SilverSpace> izgleda da mu je bilo prevruce na suncu u dzepu
<drac0_> SilverSpace, frend otvorio webshop, ima patriot u ponudi ;)
<drac0_> cek bacim link
<SilverSpace> aj
<SilverSpace> trebam neku jeftinu 8g
<drac0_> http://www.inode.hr/multimedia_memory/SD_MicroSD
<drac0_> ima class 10 ;)
<SilverSpace> za kamericu 
<drac0_> ubojica
<drac0_> 8 giga mi radi samo tako
<SilverSpace> fala kujcu da se netko sjeti adapter napraviti kak spad http://www.inode.hr/multimedia_memory/SD_MicroSD/PSF8GMCSDHC10
<drac0_> patriot ;)
<SilverSpace> uvjek me frka da ne ispadne 
<drac0_> uff neki vjetar vani
<SilverSpace> ovo sastrane je super
<drac0_> mogao bih koje pivce maznuti :)
<drac0_> odoh malo kucku izvest van na pivce :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> hajd
<drac0_> da vidis kako roka po pivi
<drac0_> treba flase sklanjati :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> odoh
<drac0_> l8r peeps
#ubuntu-hr 2011-07-10
<Neuromanc> jutro
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EdRPp6CRlc
<druid__> sale, si tu?
#ubuntu-hr 2012-07-02
<Mmike> Srce ti kak je toplo :/
<SilverSpace> uh 
<ivoks> bas... nikako se naspavat
<Mmike> vruc?
<Mmike> vruce?
<SilverSpace> prevruce
<ivoks> da... prevruce
<ivoks> vrijeme je za preseliti ured na plazu
<ivoks> HRVATSKI policajci jučer su oko 11 sati na autocesti Zagreb - Lipovac zaustavili Slovenca koji je vozio brzinom od 239 kilometara na sat. 
<ivoks> da se mene pita, samo strance treba zaustavljati i kaznjavati :)
<SilverSpace> smrdljivi spanjalci prvaci europe
<BotaniCar> jutro, momcine
<SilverSpace> svako jutro 
<Mmike> 239
<Mmike> zanimljivo kak nikad nitko ne vozi preko 300 :)
<ivoks> 300 na nasim autocestama...
<BotaniCar> ja tesko da mogu i preko 120 :( 
<ivoks> izletio bi ko igracka
<ivoks> sto je ok, projektirane su za 180
<Mmike> ivoks, brijem da do slavonskog broda mosh bez beda 300
<Mmike> do rijeke, ha, sad, mozda s nekim autom koji groundeffect ima :)
<Mmike> btw, gledao jucer top gear neki, kako krasno pljuju po mondeu dizlu :)
<Mmike> doduse, oni su malo cudni, jedini ford koji za njih ima smisla je Ford GT :)
<Mmike> Iako, ja bih Ariel Atom. Ako vec ne Lotus Elise.
<Astemd> dizl nije auto :)
<Astemd> to je lokomotiva ;)
<Astemd> to je vrijedilo do negdje 2000. godine
<Astemd> a kod nas vrijedi i danas obzirom koliko Golfova jedinica i dvojki je još na našim cestama :)
<Astemd> Golf dizl 6-ica, to je "das auto"
<Astemd> za razliku od T-coma koji za 175 kn prodaju ono Å¡to njihova konkurencija prodaje za 150 kn
<Astemd> Golf 6 vrijedi svake lipe
<Astemd> dizl ili benzinac
<Astemd> Mondeo nisam vozio u životu
<Astemd> znam samo da su stari modeli Fordova imali besmisleno loše ključeve :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ? jeremy je rekao, sjedeci u mondeu 'svaki put kad sjednem u ovaj auto, pitam se, zasto ljudi kupuju ista drugo'
<Mmike> polucidukakmijevrruce!
<ivoks> Mmike: i jucer su imali status kako je redakcija odlucila kako je mondeo najbolji auto, ako se izuzmu 'supercars'
<Mmike> ivoks, moguce, al' su ga i izvrrijedjali
<Mmike> jucer?
<Mmike> kaj nisu u pauzi sad?
<ivoks> pa imaju facebook
<Mmike> Astemd, golf
<Mmike> don't get me started
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1OBqrfIQOM
<Mmike> pa daj kak je tak vruce vec sad?!
<Astemd> :)
<Astemd> Mmike: ja sam mrzio Golf godinama, ne godinama, desetljećima :)
<Mmike> ako niste, probajte: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6v4YNkurhLk
<Astemd> onda sam prošle godine napravio 1000 km u šestici
<Astemd> nije auto za Hrvatsku
<Astemd> krade se :D
<Astemd> ali to nije isti auto kao Golf 1,2,3 ni 4
<Astemd> koliko je sličan 5-ci ne znam
<Astemd> vozio sam ove godine novi Passat karavan
<ivoks> Mmike: u biti, jeremy nerazumno voli mondeo
<ivoks> Mmike: tako da sumnjam u tvoju izjavu :)
<Mmike> Astemd, ja sam vozio golf4 u siemensu, tdi neki sa 150ak konja, cca pola godine, dok sam bio tamo
<Mmike> super je auto za voziti
<Astemd> ono kaj me u njemu živciralo je loša presvlaka naslona za glavu
<Mmike> al' za odrzavanje, brijem da je smrt. Srecom, meni ga je Siemens odrzavao :)
<Astemd> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, cek da nadjem, ovo su stare epizode
<Mmike> gledam cijeli top gear od pocetka :)
<Mmike> preporucam da, ako cete isto to raditi, preskocite epizode prije 2002 :) 
<ivoks> http://www.topgear.com/uk/ford/mondeo
<Astemd> Mmike: noviji Golfovi su ne ok, nego odlični za voziti
<Mmike> ako niste, svakako: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6v4YNkurhLk
<Astemd> (naravno, ja pišem samo o onome kaj sam ja osobno probao)
<ivoks> sad si otkrio atoma
<ivoks> nakog sto su jos dvije novije verzije izasle :)
<SilverSpace> vozite sigurno vozite tenk
<Mmike> ne, sanjam taj auto vec godinama :)
<ivoks> The top-end diesel, as fitted to our test car, is an impressive new 2.2 Duratorq TDCi, at 197bhp/47mpg.
<ivoks> ne zvuci bas kao pljuvanje
<Mmike> dobio ovrhu od zagrebparkinga!
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/topgear
<ivoks> pogledaj subotu
<Mmike> ivoks, jedini tko svoj pet-proizvod brani vise no sto ti branis svoj modeo su Mac korisnici :)
<ivoks> Tired of supercars? A recent office debate on real world cars reaffirmed that this is still one of the very best: the Ford Mondeo. You agree?
<ivoks> http://www.TOPGEAR.com/uk/ford/mondeo
<ivoks> Mmike: ja sam dokazujem da ti izmisljas :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Astemd> jutro SilverSpace!
<Astemd> kako RPi?
<ivoks> Mmike: i nitko normalan ne voli ford gt, vec ford gt40 :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzC-mQoY3aI
<SilverSpace> Astemd: radi 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Astemd> :)
<Astemd> moj još nije došao
<Astemd> na kraju ću morat do tebe gledati kako RPi radi! ;)
<SilverSpace> lol 
<Astemd> i onda zalijevat tugu pifom :D
<SilverSpace> hebga kad neces doc na pifo
<ivoks> heh... ford gt40... 'veni, vidi vici' la mans
<ivoks> 4 puta zaredom
<ivoks> 2 puta s istim autom (ista sasija, motor)
<ivoks> i onda rekli 'ajte, djeco, sad se vi dalje igrajte bez nas' :)
 * Mmike misli da ce ovih dana opet na karting malo
<ivoks> a ja do plaze...
<Astemd> karting je super stvar :)
<SilverSpace> preselio bi se u Finsku
<BotaniCar> jebes mi sve ako kuzim ljude .. 
<BotaniCar> neka sitna spika, kao , treba zabraniti testiranja na zivotinjama, i velim da bi radije da to rade nego da (znamo kak se jako na globalnom nivou ima novca) se testovi rade na ljudima uz kompenzaciju od 10€ .. veli ekipa da vise voli pese nego ljude .. 
<BotaniCar> mislim, nekad i ja to kazem, ali fakat to ne mislim 
<SilverSpace> hebote pas
<BotaniCar> ja jebem, ne bivam jeban ! (mislim da se na poslu ne racuna, jelda , jelda ? :D )
<Mmike> u finskoj je super
<Mmike> al' ne po zimi
<Mmike> nema sunca :)
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> nvidia izgubila deal u vrijednosti pola milijarde dolara
<ivoks> razlog?
<ivoks> losa podrska za linux
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> otkud linuxasima pol milijarde baksi ? :) 
<BotaniCar> patka ! 
<ivoks> nije patka
<BotaniCar> link, plox
<ivoks> http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/nvidia-loses-order-due-to-poor-linux-support-20120628/
<BotaniCar> thx
<ivoks> a otkud linuksasima pola milijarde baksa...
<ivoks> RH je firma koja okrece milijardu dolara
<BotaniCar> meh, to Kinezi zajebavaju, kad nVidia i ATI naprave pristojne drivere, ovi ce kupiti Microsoft, samo da im se nasmiju u lice :) 
<ivoks> Canonicalov vlasnik ima > milijarde dolara
<ivoks> a di su jos IBM, HP...
<ivoks> zivis u imaginarnom svijetu
<BotaniCar> ivoks: to su korporacije/ljudi koji su imali paru i prije linuxa. 
<BotaniCar> i ti :) 
<BotaniCar> I radim u jednom :)
<BotaniCar> osim toga, osvrni se odma na prvi komentar
<BotaniCar> Title should read:
<BotaniCar> "Nvidia loses 10 million GPU order due to poor MIPS support"
<BotaniCar>  
<BotaniCar> They have a linux driver that works with the OS but not with the hardware
<ivoks> RH nije imao novaca prije linuxa
<BotaniCar> necu dublje o tom odakle pare kome od nabrojanih , ajmo clanak secirati do kraja
<BotaniCar> MIPS support je u pitanju, ne linux driver
<ivoks> clanak bi trebao biti 'nvidia izgubila pola milijarde dolara jer nije htjela otvoriti kod'
<BotaniCar> Pa kaj ne ? 
<ivoks> MIPS support... :))
<ivoks> znas sto je MIPS, jel? :)
<BotaniCar> da , kad nemamo kaj reci, idemo dlakocijepiti , jeld' ? :)
<ivoks> problem nvidie je da ne suradjuje s open source ekipom koja razvija noveaou, il kak se vec zove
<ivoks> samo da su im rekli sto i gdje, ovi bi sve napravili za njih
<ivoks> i pokupili bi novce
<ivoks> ovako, uzeli su AMD jer AMD pomaze open source radeon driver
<ivoks> i mogu ga lako doraditi da radi na MIPS procesorima
<ivoks> jedini je razlog sto nisu open source friendly
<ivoks> a nikakav MS ne dolazi u pitanje, jer MS nema OS za MIPS
<Mmike> daklem, kaj
<Mmike> zar danas ati ima bolji linux support od nvidije?
<Mmike> haha, mislio sam da je RH = republika hrvatska :)
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> znaci, moram gledat atiejvu karticu sad
<Mmike> pizdoluzdra
<ivoks> Mmike: ima bolji open source driver
<ivoks> Mmike: i AMD pomaze razvoj (financijski i specifikacijom)
<Mmike> ivoks, malo mi to znaci
<Mmike> stovise, nist mi to ne znaci
<ivoks> AMD planira koristiti taj driver i za windows
<Mmike> kakav je closed source driver ovih dana?
<ivoks> AMD? ne znam
<ivoks> ali ovo ce sigurno ubrzati razvoj open source drivera
<Mmike> jer, 11.04 i nvidia ne rade bas nesto super
<Mmike> stalno mi se desava da mi se djelovi jednog prozora prikazuju u drugom
<ivoks> iskljuci compiz u 11.04
<Mmike> iskljucen
<Mmike> nemrem rfactor igrat s compizom pa je po defaultu iskljucen
<Mmike> doduse, kako sam presao na 11.04 tako sam i novu nvidiju ugurao u kistru
<Mmike> al' svejedno, dvojim bas da je u kartici bed
<Mmike> thunderbird je spor :/
<SilverSpace> odoh u hibernaciju
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/napokon-otkrivena-bozja-cestica--s-nestrpljenjem-se-iscekuju-cern-ovi-rezultati-u-srijedu/1038641/
<BotaniCar> jebem si sve , i rm -rf * :) 
<BotaniCar> Obrisao sam si backup skriptu :) 
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> to se ne radi, nikad :)
<Mmike> uopce, budi oprezan sa * i shell expanzijama
<Mmike> cesto sistemci grijese mislec da * interpretira rm, al' ne, shell ga raspakira u 'sve kaj je u trenutnom direktoriju'
<Mmike> tj, u sve kaj * matcha
<BotaniCar> Mmike: debil sam na sasvim drugom sloju :) Znal sam kaj komanda radi, ali sam bio uvjeren da u tom direktoriju nema nish pametno, po standardu koji sam si postavio backup skripte su na drugom mjestu na svim drugim severima :) 
<BotaniCar> Jebga, copy/paste s drugog servera,ali sam fakat debil 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> naucis se koristiti mv umjesto rm :)
<Mmike> ja sam tako isto rekao jednom rm /home/data/ *
<Mmike> umjesto /home/data/*
<Mmike> pa sam obrisao ne samo mysql datadir (sto sam i htio) nego i mongodb datadir :)
<BotaniCar> slozit cu si alias da mi je rm u stvari mv .) 
<BotaniCar> mv bilo gdje, samo da ne brishe :)
<BotaniCar> ili cu se pocet drzat samozacrtanog standarda :) 
<BotaniCar> Sto bi mozda ipak bilo pametnije :)
<Mmike> rm -i
<Mmike> to isto nije los :)
<Mmike> lose
<ivoks> spajanje na kutiju sa desecima ARM CPU-a
<ivoks> i jednim storageom
<ivoks> 1U
<hbogner> kako to izgleda kad upalis htop :D
<ivoks> to su sve odvojeni strojevi
<ivoks> nis, vrijeme je za napustiti plazu i napraviti rucak
<hbogner> ahaa
<Mmike> "Hello, can we have 1330 unitis ordered, as discussed past week, we'll need them by the end of this month"
<Mmike> Majko mila :/
<hbogner> units?
<Mmike> da, servera
<hbogner> auuu
<hbogner> crno ti se pise
<hbogner> 29.8°C u stanu, fuuuj
<Vjetar> hbogner: ako te tješi, vani je 31
<hbogner> kod mene na vanjskom zidu pise 34
<Vjetar> eh, ovo je u hladu
<hbogner> i ovo je u hladu :D
<Vjetar> ;)
<Vjetar> ali je uz zgradu/kuću
<hbogner> na zgradi
<ivoks> Mmike: zvuci idealno za MAAS :)
<Mmike> ivoks, mega array as a service? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ne, metal as a service
<ivoks> Mmike: popises MAC adrese, ubacis ih u maas server
<ivoks> Mmike: i dalje sve maas server radi
<Mmike> sam servira pornjavu :)
<ivoks> paljenje, butanje, instalaciju, upgrade biosa, itd...
<Mmike> da, to imamo vec, ne treba
<Mmike> doduse, malo je star sustav
<Mmike> jer je valjda 2005te napravljen :)
<Mmike> al' radi jako dobro
<Mmike> nikak skuzit zasto ekipa ovo pise: UPDATE bla SET tra='floka' WHERE id=123123123 LIMIT 1;
<Mmike> cemu ovaj LIMIT 1
<Vjetar> Mmike: a ID je unique?
<Mmike> Vjetar, stovise, id je primary key :)
<Vjetar> to je neka čudna škola SQLa
<Vjetar> možda bi Amon znao, on je čerečio dosta po SQLu
<Vjetar> Mmike: vidim sad kako si već uputio upit :)
<Mmike> meni to nema smisla
<Mmike> osim sto imam 10010 notice u mysql err logu
<ivoks> izvadim hlace iz perilice
<ivoks> a ono, poderane
<ivoks> nisu ni mjesec dana stare
<Vjetar> ivoks: tako ti je to kad kupuješ hrvatsko
<ivoks> slovenska masina
<BotaniCar> Kad peres vesh u masini za koshenje :) 
<ivoks> mozda su se poderale ranije, ali nisam skuzio
<ivoks> http://i.imgur.com/aU8Dv.png
<BotaniCar> Lubenica: http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/487768_362781403792054_1854394490_n.jpg
<ivoks> pa tko je kupio nezrelu lubenicu? :)
<BotaniCar> arap neki :)
<BotaniCar> kak MS nema srece s prezentacijama .. opet sjebali .. http://www.federalna.ba/bhs/vijest/31431/sramotna-greska-o-kojoj-bruji-internet-microsoft-zaista-nema-srece-u-prezentacijama 
<ivoks> mozes jednom ne imati srece
<ivoks> mozes dva puta
<ivoks> ali svaki put...
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<ivoks> uf
<ivoks> trebam secer
<Vjetar> ah, tko je vidio raditi prezentaciju sa beta verzijom OSa :D
<Mmike> http://safa.tv/13072.the-best-balotelli-memes-11-pics.htm
<BotaniCar> da da da :) 
<ivoks> svasta
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/images2/naomiwatts-02072012-625boriskovacevcropix.jpg
<ivoks> dolazi glumica koja glumi dianu, a djeca koja se nisu ni rodila za dianina zivota, docekuju *glumicu* s natpisima kako vole dianu
<ivoks> to je ko mise za eden i cruza
<ivoks> airbus seli proizvodnju u SAD
<ivoks> as ti srca...
<ivoks> GlaxoSmithKline to pay $3bn in US drug fraud scandal
<ivoks> GSK said in a statement it would pay the fines through existing cash resources. 
<dodobas> Mmike: look https://github.com/sqlmapproject/sqlmap
<jelly-home> mh, vec sam zaboravio koliko su diskovi spori... 1:10 za upgrade 11.04 -> 11.10
<nitro-x> hi
<Hrki> ajme meni ova optima, najnesposobnija firma ikad
<obruT> jutro!
<Hrki> da im bar netko srusi sve server i da jednostavno propadnu
<Hrki> da imam para platio bi ddos, majke mi
<obruT> plati nekom kinezu sicu da iznad pekinga izbaci gomilu papirica na kojem pise: pingajte ovaj ip
<Vlado9A3CY> nije valjda da su ti se bas tak jako zamerili :)
<ivoks> kak je vruce
<ivoks> ne mogu ni spavati
<Infy> mhm
#ubuntu-hr 2012-07-03
<Mmike> f
<ivoks> vec je vruce
<ivoks> pocetna cijena za novi modeo u britaniji ce biti oko 18000 funti
<ivoks> hm
 * Mmike je nocas spavao pod klimom
<Mmike> imam defekt s klimom da kad ju ugasis i upalis onda se ona namjesti na 24
<ivoks> ja sam spavao u znoju
<Mmike> i cuda dosla i ugasila ju, i onda ju za 15 minuta upalila
<Mmike> pa sad imam i grlobolju :)
<Mmike> Da, 7mi mjesec mi je k'o klincu uvijek bio najgori na moru
<Mmike> vruce za popizdit, nemosh spavat, nemohs nist
<ivoks> ovaj ford je lud
<ivoks> 1.6 benzinac od 179 konja
<Mmike> ma-zda-ma-zda
<Mmike> kaj!? :)
<Mmike> turbo benzinac, right?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> ok :)
<Mmike> frend imao punto, 1.4, sa 140 konja :)
<Mmike> to je bilo zabavno voziti :)
<ivoks> 2.0 od 237 konja
<ivoks> ecoboost
<ivoks> 2.5 od 170 konja, to je atmosferski
<Mmike> ivoks, ti imas DSL dolje di jesi?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> mogao bi ubost meteo stanicu i prijavit se na pljusak.com
<Mmike> vidim da nema murter
<Mmike> vidim da je u vodicama 28
<Mmike> jebem ti sve PRE VRUCE JE
<ivoks> Milanović: Neću dopustiti da Čačić bude žrtva svoga grubog stila
<ivoks> ak je to rekao, onda fakat, ne znam...
<ivoks> mislim, HDZ je los, ali ovi su tak izgubljeni u prostoru i vremenu
<ivoks> pukla mi guma na biciklu.... opet
<Mmike> hdz opce nije los
<Mmike> majstori u kradjama i prevarama
<Mmike> lose je sto su u tome dobri :)
<ivoks> ma rekao bi kako nisu majstori u kradjama i prevarama
<ivoks> jer svi znaju da kradu :)
<ivoks> dok se za ove druge misli kako su nevinasca
<ivoks> u biti, kad pogledas, lijevi i desni se natjecu tko ce imati vise kandidata na optuzenickim klupama
<ivoks> hdzu jos samo fale ubojice
<ivoks> Kada ćete započeti najavljivanu decentralizaciju? 
<ivoks> - Hrvatska ima 500 i nešto općina, svaka treba ostati, ali s jasno definiranim ovlastima. Decentralizacija ne znači samo decentralizaciju novca nego i odgovornosti.
<ivoks> znaci, svih 500 ostaje :)
<ivoks> Neću dopustiti da Čačić bude žrtva svoga lošeg ili grubog stila, sve što sam znao prije dvije godine, znam i sad. No nisam znao da je vozio 200, 180 nego bitno manje, morao sam mu vjerovati na riječ. Dvoje je ljudi usmrćeno, nije ubijeno. Ima još ljudi koji su se okretali na cesti, no to nema veze s etičkim problemom. I sam sam skoro sa starijim sinom izgubio nadzor na cesti, no nisam. To je bila desetinka sekunde. Sve je isto kao i prije dv
<ivoks> - Hoće li se promijeniti sustav davanja imena firmama gdje smo ograničeni samo na hrvatski i latinski jezik?
<ivoks> To mi se uopće ne sviđa. Fakat, to mi je glupo i to ne štiti hrvatski identitet. 
<ivoks> moze se i starogrcki :)
<Mmike> di citas to? :)
<weshmashian> \o/
<BotaniCar|2> |
<BotaniCar|2> _/ \
<ivoks> Mmike: vecernji.hr
<weshmashian> :D
<Mmike> puse
<Mmike> vjetric
<Mmike> povjetarac!
<Mmike> mmm
<weshmashian> mmm
<BotaniCar|2> jas'm si ventilator stavil i odjebal klimu. 
<BotaniCar|2> propuh ftw
<Mmike> ja imam propuh defaultno
<Mmike> stan je jebeno slozen, uvijek nesto pirka
<Mmike> fakat je rijetko rijetko da ne puse nista
<Mmike> al' iza 13h mi sucne pocne tuc u prozore i nemrem bez klime
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, kad primas goste?
<BotaniCar|2> kad gosti 'oce ? Danas/sutra mi nema zene, ali od preksutra na dalje sve moze
<ivoks> sta je finale zavrsilo 4:0?
<ivoks> a joj italije...
<ivoks> Piše Davor Butković: Da nije stao uz Čačića, Milanović bi pokazao da ne vlada SDP-om
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, PA TAMO kod tebe je sigurno manje vruce
<ivoks> http://euro2012.net.hr/2012/07/02/0780007.63.jpg
<ivoks> pffff
<BotaniCar|2> PA , DA znas da i je, nakon zalijevanja :)
<ivoks> ovo se ne moze usporediti s barcelonom kad osvoje naslov
<BotaniCar|2> nista, nikad, nigdje , se ne moze usporediti s Liverpoolovim pobjedama doma :)
<ivoks> sorry
<ivoks> bio sam u barceloni onaj tjedan kada su osvojli kup, prvenstvo i ligu prvaka
<ivoks> tjedan dana nista u gradu nije radilo
<ivoks> koji god kanal si okrenuo na TV-u, mogao si cuti samo 'copa, liga e champions'
<BotaniCar|2> Ja, pak, toliko volim liveropool da uopce ne vidim ove linije o barceloni :) 
<ivoks> liverpool opce nije karizmatican
<ivoks> hrpa huligana :)
<BotaniCar|2> :) Tocno :) Zato ih i volim :) 
<ivoks> i BBB-i, koji su ih skopirali :)
<BotaniCar|2> enddd juuu neeevrrrr uoook alouunn
<ivoks> cak i rijeci iz himne
<BotaniCar|2> nda, sam rekao da mi je i dinamo u srcu ? 
<BotaniCar|2> Pricaj sto hoces, ne cujem te od Dinamove himne :)
<ivoks> BBB i navijaci liverpoola ne slave svoje klubove, vec sami sebe
<ivoks> tj... same sebe
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar|2> Jel ti to nekom nabijas ego na nos ? :) 
<BotaniCar|2> skoro mi je kava zapela .. negdje :)
<ivoks> bas su egoisticni :)
<Mmike> JA SAM PONOSAN STO SAM ZNOJAN!
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFR2kXuxHUs
<ivoks> i ja sam tu negdje :)
<ivoks> ekipa dovede psa na more
<ivoks> i onda ga zavezu
<ivoks> i ovaj tuli i zavija cijeli dan
<BotaniCar|2> Ja postujem ljude koji vole, velicaju,slave i postuju sebe. Dok god su to spremni aplicirati i na druge. 
<ivoks> issss... upucat cu psa, a onda vlasnike
<ivoks> svake godine ista prica
<BotaniCar|2> oni dovedu psa, ti ga upucas, pa onda vlasnika ? :) 
<ivoks> pa tuli non stop
<ivoks> cijelu noc, cijeli dan
<BotaniCar|2> :(
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: imate vi google analytics u kayakou ? 
<BotaniCar|2> moj je prestal delat .. 
<Mmike> ne
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> http://euro2012.net.hr/hrvatska-na-euru/da-je-bio-jedan-kreten-kao-ciro-bili-bi-prvaci-europe
<ivoks> idem se sisati
<Mmike> koljeno?
<Mmike> ili su ti drugi narasle tolko da ti bradavice stanu u usta? :)
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> a joj... gle sta mi je napravio motoru
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/534496_496451060370050_1819177739_n.jpg
<ivoks> Kosor: Mislila sam da nam pjevači pjevaju besplatno
<ivoks> :DDDDDD
<Mmike> ne kuzim zakaj su ovi 2cellos tak sad nesh presuper
<Mmike> a rade isto kaj radi apokaliptika
<dodobas> Mmike: e... samo so apokaliptika nije imala Youtube :O
<ivoks> tesko da ce nadmasiti apokaliptiku
<ivoks> njih je ipak malo vise :)
<ivoks> to je kad se ne razmislja
<ivoks> do sad sam imao skure i vrata
<ivoks> sad imam skure, komarnike i vrata
<ivoks> komarnici su izmedju skura i vrata
<ivoks> i otvaraju se prema unutra
<ivoks> i kada ih zatvorim iz vana, ne mogu zatvoriti vrata :)
<SilverSpace> apokaliptika i 2C nisu jedno te isto 
<SilverSpace> ne idu u istu klasu 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nisu, ovi drugi su iskopirali ove prve
<Mmike> mrezice za komarce su losa stvar
<Mmike> ako bas vani nije oluja, uopce ne ide zrak kroz njih
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/vozeci-140km-h-prestizao-tunelu-poginuo-pokraj-naplatnih-kucica-clanak-426659
<Mmike> pogotovo ako su sa malim okom, da komarac koji ne leti ne moze proci
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, debil
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma nisu 
<SilverSpace> apokaliptika dije duo 
<SilverSpace> i koriste druge instrumente
<ivoks> Mmike: ide zrak
<ivoks> Mmike: dapace, bas je fino spavati
<Mmike> ivoks, ak ide zrak onda idu i komarci
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, nije drek nego govno :)
<Mmike> (ok, nisu govno/drek nit jedni nit drugi, kriva usporedba)
<Mmike> ivoks, mi to imamo po svim prozorima na kuci, i u Jelsi i u Veloj Luci, i pizdim s time svako ljeto jer zenica najdraza 'nenenene komarci', a zraka nema kad je to zatvoreno.
<Mmike> Ima, velim, kad puse bura :)
<Mmike> al' onda bas nit komaraca nema :)
<Mmike> JAO KAKO BI BILO DOBRO DA SAM SAD NA MORU I DA POCNE PUHAT BURA!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj si ti danas na krivu nogu ustao 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> e da kad ces po rakiju
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nisam, zakaj?
<Mmike> velim samo da se furaju na apokaliptiku
<Mmike> a svima su ueber kul
<Mmike> mislim, dobri su ,da
<Mmike> al' nisu nis revolucionarno napravili
<SilverSpace> pa nisu
<SilverSpace> novo danas nis ni ne mozes napraviti 
<SilverSpace> ali su drugaciji od apokaliptike
<SilverSpace> u mnogo stvari
<SilverSpace> Prva ovogodišnja žrtva otrovnog pauka crne udovice
<jelly-home> Mmike: mrezicu na prozor kroz koju komarci ne mogu
<jelly-home> ah slozis propuh sa dvije strane kuce sasvim fino puse kroz to
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja zatvorio jer ne vuce kako bi ja zelio
<SilverSpace> tj. ne vuce sa hladnije strane nego uvlaci topli 
<BotaniCar|2> Kolege informaticari pocesto nisu normalni. Pricam sad s jednim, dali su Domain controleru toliko resursa da sam ga morao pitati kaj ga nije na neki mobitel instalirao :) Dapace, na dva mobitela , pa moze imati replica setup preko 4G , bolje bi im radilo nego ovo kaj imaju 
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> a onda ima onih koji kupe stroj od 64GB RAM-a i 8 procesora
<BotaniCar|2> Opet reklamiras stroj za onu svoju aplikaciju o kojoj neces nikaj reci ?
<ivoks> ti strojevi su puno jaci :)
<ivoks> doslo vrijeme da si otvorim pivo
<ivoks> nakon dugo dugo vremena
<ivoks> kak to mozete pit, joj
<ivoks> sa svakim gutljajem zelduac se rasiri
<SilverSpace> :)
<budz0r> ivoks: pa po ljeti se pije gemištacija :)
<ivoks> jao, ovaj SAD
<ivoks> Apple je zaustavio posiljku HTC-a na granici
<ivoks> In May, HTC's phone shipment was held up at the border and was only allowed to pass after U.S. Customs and Border Protection received assurances that HTC worked around Apple patents, a claim which Apple disputes.
<ivoks> ajde, dobro, i nije tak strasno
<SilverSpace> budz0r: joj tesko nac dobro vino :)
<SilverSpace> hocu snijeg
<ivoks> najbolje je rum kola
<ivoks> vec vidim kak cu to veceras
<BotaniCar|2> JAO !! RumCola !! ivoks, care, izvrsna ideja 
<BotaniCar|2> di da bijeli rum kupim u sesvetama .. 
<BotaniCar|2> mozda da rakija-colu slozim :D
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: bi ja kupio i mikeovu rakiju  ? :) 
<ivoks> Nakon što je djevojka došla majci u posjetu u Bribirskoj ulici na zagrebačkoj Trešnjevci i otišla u kuhinju, za njom je došla majka koja ju je počela udarati krampom.
<ivoks> krampom
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: hebga dogovori se sa Mmike :)
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: kaj, da se dogovorim s njim jednako kak ste se vi dogovorili da to zemes za njega ? Radije cu ga bezobrazno preskociti , kad vec nema robe da se kupi na izvoru :D
<ivoks> umro pininfarina
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: ak hoces mogu pitat susjeda jel ima jos kaj na lageru
<SilverSpace> sljive
<BotaniCar|2> Ja sam te razumio da je to planulo jos onomad, ako ima, rad' bi jednu. 
<SilverSpace> ah reko je da je prikraju nemam pojma ima li jos onda je jos bilo
<SilverSpace> pitat cu ga veceras
<BotaniCar|2> th(c)x
<ivoks> fjaka...
<Mmike> oso grad.hr
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> nestalo struje
<ivoks> al se vratilo sad
<ivoks> na zalost, UPS nije izdrzao :/
<Mmike> 211 dana bez reboota
<Mmike> i sad ovo 
<Mmike> pa mislim :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNGSlpzWegQ
<Mmike> ha!
<Mmike> jebeno :)
<Mmike> https://photos-2.dropbox.com/si/tbd/q93FcT9da_bnbHfvD02A_IoWflQodPcpk22A66zm2XQ/761469/1341410400/b594df7/_DSC0044.jpg?size=1280x960
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/526411_351306821571086_738662127_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> kaj je nestalo struje 
<ivoks> no, malo promjene
<ivoks> prelazim na projekt koji je u tajvanskoj zoni :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=elxuGbkvETQ
<ivoks> nabijem ti ruby
<ivoks> eto, leap second problem
<ivoks> ruby zajasio proc
<jelly-home> bar je workaround jednostavan
<ivoks> za ruby?
<ivoks> ja sam resetirao server :)
<ivoks> nije neki mission critical, pa mi se nije dalo razbijati glavu
<Hrki> jebemti sto je vruce 
<Hrki> kad ce ta kisa
<CrazyLemon> đabe kiša..kod nas bila i opet vruče
<Hrki> jebiga, onda ti zelim tjedan kise
<Hrki> ljudovi moze preporuka pdf readera 
<Hrki> prije par dana ga je netko ovdje napisao, ali nisam zapamtio
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/zaboravite-na-smrad-prdeza-stigao-je-fladd-/623803.aspx
<ivoks> ja koristim onaj koji dodje sa sustavom - evince
<Hrki> e taj, ma problem je sto koristim lubuntu (a to mi je greska)
<Hrki> nije bas najstabilnjiji
<ivoks> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/07/linux-users-banned-from-diablo-iii.html
<Hrki> smradovi
<Hrki> ali je odlican diablo 3, samo kao da je napola zavrsen
<ivoks> nemam pojma kaj je to
<Hrki> kak ne, najaca igrica :D
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> nikad cuo
<Hrki> ma linux hardcode useri standardno nisu bas culi za gamerske naslove
<Hrki> ja nisam gamer, ali blizzardove igrice obozavam
<ivoks> http://content.dell.com/us/en/enterprise/d/campaigns/sputnik.aspx
<Hrki> momci se moze auto registrirati mjesec dana prije roka*
<Hrki> ?
<Hrki> registriro sam ga 28.7
<Hrki> dali mogu doci prije isteka
<jelly-home> ivoks: za bilo sto: date -s"$(date)"
#ubuntu-hr 2012-07-04
<Mmike> d
<ivoks> a?
<ivoks> Od 1. siječnja iduće godine izdvajanje u II. mirovinski stup povećat će se s dosadašnjih pet na sedam posto plaće. 
<ivoks> no, konacno
<ivoks> ali i dalje...
<ivoks> Povećanje izdvajanja u II. stup neće osjetiti ni poslodavci niti radnici, jer se trošak poslodavcu po radniku neće promijeniti, niti će se ići nauštrb neto plaće. Ideja je da se dva postotna poena namaknu novim smanjenjem doprinosa za zdravstveno osiguranje.
<ivoks> ...iz supljeg u prazno
<ivoks> dva postotna poena
<ivoks> poeni
<ivoks> sudarila se dva tornada britancima
<ivoks> koji ruzan avion
<ivoks> http://uberhumor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/zgiNl.gif
<ivoks> http://webcast.web.cern.ch/webcast/play_higgs.html
<ivoks> history in making ^
<ivoks> i nasli su ga...
<Mmike> http://webcast.web.cern.ch/webcast/play_higgs.html
<Mmike> LOL :)
<Mmike> sve razumijem, dobro da sam imao izbornu fiziku u skoli :) :)
<ivoks> je :)
<ivoks> ja nemam pojma sta ova zena prica
<ivoks> mene samo zanima hoce li sada na kraju zabraniti religije i smanjiti porez
<Mmike> ivoks, ne kuzis? 
<Mmike> ivoks, sad cu ti ja objasnit :)
<Mmike> poslala mi zena link, kao, ti si pametan, kaj ona tu prica
<Mmike> gledam, i umrem od smijeha 
<Mmike> reko, pojma nemam :) al' onak, POJMA :)
<ivoks> ja razumijem samo monte carlo
<ivoks> i odmah pomislim na kurve i kladjenje
<ivoks> bitno da su ga nasli
<ivoks> i da nam teorije fizike valjaju
<ivoks> i da zakoni fizike na zemlji vrijede svuda u svemiru
<ivoks> neki su se nadali da ga nece naci, nadali su se da je svemir kompliciraniji :)
<BotaniCar> BAR KOLIKO MOZEMO PROVJERITI , ZA SAD :) 
<BotaniCar> pardn maj kapz
<ivoks> evo, pljesak
<ivoks> standing ovations
<ivoks> orgazam :D
<ivoks> sad se osjecam tako glupo
<ivoks> svi u sobi su shvatili
<ivoks> i bas me u tok trenutku nazovu
<Mmike> lol :)
<ivoks> higgs se rasplakao
<Mmike> da, da ga nisu nasli, to bi bilo zanimljivio
<Mmike> kak ces dokazati da nesto 'ne postoji'?
<Mmike> jako tesko
<ivoks> zamisli kakav je to osjecaj
<ivoks> prije 50 godina si rekao 'to postoji'
<ivoks> i 50 godina kasnije, nakon milijardi i milijardi eura
<ivoks> netko to konacno uspije dokazati
<ivoks> ego do plafona :)
<Mmike> hahZ
<Mmike> odi na wikipediju, higsov bozon
<Mmike> i vidi history :)
<Mmike> danas: higs boson is elementaruy blablabla
<Mmike> sjecanj: higs boson is a hypothetical blablabla
<ivoks> 'Promjena postavki prilagodnika'
<ivoks> ajde pogodi sto je to :)
<ivoks> prijevod u windowsu
<Mmike> prilagodnik bi bio onaj device koji stavis cipelu da te ne zulja? :)
<Mmike> btw, znate li odakle dolazi rijec 'prijatelj'? 
<Mmike> dodobas, ping
<weshmashian> \o/
<Mmike> ivoks, kad si ti tu opet?
<Mmike> ivoks, mislio sam uzet server i staviti ga dodobasu u office, ako se slaze s time. pa onda kad si tamo samo ga preuzmes od tamo? 
<weshmashian> ivoks: windows ima prijevode da ti pamet stane :D
<dodobas> Mmike: iduci tjedan, ovaj sam van RH
<Mmike> dodobas, sad nisi u .hr?
<Mmike> dodobas, WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Mmike> dodobas, bravo
<dodobas> ato ?
<dodobas> zasto?
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> zanima me :)
<Mmike> volim kad ljudi nisu u hr
<dodobas> pa tebe pitam :)
<dodobas> ahaa... nije da sem se temeraturno usrecio
<dodobas> Firenza ... :)
<dodobas> http://vespucci.org/programme
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: o/
<ivoks> windowsi su govno jooooooooooooooj govno
<Mmike> dodobas, ok, onda cu pon/uto dogovoriti to, pa ti donesem box
<Mmike> ivoks, to ok s tobom? 
<ivoks> cek, telefon
<ivoks> debugiranje govna od sustava
<ivoks> koji k uopce pristajem odrzavati ta smecad
<ivoks> Mmike: moze, al jos uvijek ne znam sto ce nam :)
<ivoks> idem na plazu
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, upgrade je u odnosu na ovaj, solidna kistra, mirni smo bar 2-3 godine
<Mmike> ja moram u grad sad
<Mmike> u dubravu
<Mmike> po ovome
<Mmike> B-LJ-A-K
<weshmashian> Mmike: daj odi oko pol pet pa me odbacis doma :)
<Mmike> nemrem
<Mmike> imam sastanak na internetu u 16
<Mmike> pa se moram vratit do onda
<weshmashian> pffft
<weshmashian> pa ak ti je na internetu onda ti je svejedno di si, kaj ne? ;)
<Mmike> ne :)
<ivoks> Mmike: nemas
<ivoks> Mmike: danas je 4th of july
<ivoks> ameri ne rade :D
<Mmike> ivoks, manwin je kanada
<ivoks> heh bad luck :)
<ivoks> zato je meni skoro slobodan dan :)
<ivoks> malo radim s tajvancima danas, onda kupanje
<Mmike> RBA on line bankarstvo neupotrebljivo :/
<Mmike> JA NE KUZIM KAK TO NEMOGU SLOZIT DA TO RADI
<igustin> Mmike: ?
<ivoks> Mmike: nazovi ih i pickaraj
<ivoks> ja sam
<ivoks> pa ako nas je vise...
<Mmike> jesam
<Mmike> rekla mi je da otavim poruku
<Mmike> pa sam ostavio poruku
<ivoks> kaj brijes
<ivoks> ak znaju kako stvoriti higgsov bozon
<ivoks> mozda cemo sad moci stvarati materiju :)
<ivoks> free food
<ivoks> free cars
<ivoks> free sve :)
<hbogner> eto tako sinoc prvi put koristio git
<hbogner> treba se snaci na njohovom webu
<hbogner> morac su si to slozit lokalno, ono sinoc je bila nucza online
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: evo uzeo litru sljive :)
<BotaniCar> veri najs ! Hvala, mogu krajem iduceg tjedna doc' po to ? Ili, da mmike pokupi za mene , ako se vidite prije :) 
<hbogner> argh, dodje mi da maknem sve dlake sa tijela ko oni bilderi
<hbogner> bar bi mi bilo ugodnije
<hbogner> ovako ko da imam odjecu na sebi
<hbogner> grrr
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol nepouzdan je :)
<BotaniCar> zato sam i stavio smajli na kraju :) 
<SilverSpace> mozes kad hoces do 1.8
<BotaniCar> a cuj, placha bu krajem iduceg tjedna :) 
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jesi ti za pivce veceras
<hbogner> SilverSpace, tek iza 21 sat
<SilverSpace> pa nisam ni mislio prije 21
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: mislim da cu Mmike naplatiti i lezarinu :)
<BotaniCar> kak to mislis, ti legnes, a on plati ? :) Iako, da, kao da mu ljetne gume prek zime cuvas :)
<igustin> ACTA odbačena
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :) 
<SilverSpace> igustin: u cjelosti?
<BotaniCar> Kaj nemaju vec u pripremi onaj zakon koji je anti-pedo, a kao aneks ima cijelu ACTA-u ? 
<jelly-home> eh, Merkator: 1 puding 3 kune; 3 pudinga plus 1 besplatno: 12 kn
<BotaniCar> Izvrsna matematika :) 
<Hrki> ma lol, zadnjih godina ove korporacije stvarno misle da su gradjani debilcine
<Hrki> pogotovo dok nas uce matematici, tipa 1+1=2
<SilverSpace> danas sam imao prvi puta Galaxy Note u rukama i mogu reci da mi se svida
<Hrki> a pogotovo revolucija na bonove, 1s/1kn
<Hrki> lol
<Hrki> tj, 1 lipa
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> 1 sekunda?
<SilverSpace> manje pricaj manje trosi
<ivoks> a poruke?
<Hrki> 0,20kn
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> pa to uopce nije jeftino
<Hrki> pa bolje da onda uzmem knockout tarifu  0,39kn/min
<Hrki> :D
<Hrki> pa seru govna, ali naravno opet ce mutavci vidjet, ajme 1 LIPA 1 sekunda
<Hrki> to je super
<Hrki> njima nije isto 1000kn kao 10 obroka po 100kn
<Hrki> iliti 1000 obroka po kunu
<ivoks> super mi je kad si napravim rucak koji sam mislio jesti vilicom
<ivoks> a na kraju jedem zlicom
<jelly-home> sve se moze jesti zlicom osim bifteka
<Hrki> takoje
<Hrki> a i s vilicom mozes sve , cak i juhu ako brzo jedes
<SilverSpace> fakat si razmisljam note kupiti
<ivoks> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/davor-skrlec-radimir-cacic-urlao-jel-ti-znas-tko-sam-ja
<SilverSpace> Gazimir
<ivoks> brijem da bi SDP dobio vise glasova da nije usao u koaliciju s HNSom
<Hrki> nekuzim sta neda nogu ovom cacicu
<Hrki> smard jedan
<Hrki> bitno da je holy popusila jedina koja valja
<ivoks> bez hns-a nemaju vecinu u saboru
<SilverSpace> ovo ako je istina to je cak veci prekrsaj od Holly
<Hrki> ali moralna letvica je postavljena 
<ivoks> moralna letvica za tebe i mene, ne za vladu :)
<ivoks> igustin: u kojoj je fazi ta 'koordinacija za open source'?
<ivoks> ili savjet ili kak se zove
<SilverSpace> Čestica koja daje masu bahatosti - Čačićev bozon
<BotaniCar> Cacic - bizon
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> znate kaj mene zanima
<ivoks> koja je to populacija koja glasa za hns
<ivoks> ok, kuzim SDP, kuzim HDZ
<ivoks> al ne kuzim HNS
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> mozda zaposlenici i obitelji zaposlenika zagorje betona
<Hrki> fuj sve to
<Hrki> ali sta stvar za hdz, tko normalan moze za njih glasat, ista stvar kao i ovi
<Hrki> plus pola vodstva im je na sudu :D
<ivoks> nisam mislio da su jedni ili drugi nenormalni
<ivoks> vec me zanima, koja je to populacija...
<Hrki> pa prglupi ljudi, koji glasaju jer im se tako kaze
<Hrki> ne koriste mozak
<SilverSpace> a tko glasa za bandica
<ivoks> pola zagreba, to je bar lako :D
<Hrki> pa tko kaze da su purgeri pametni? :D
<Hrki> barem pola su hercegovci koji neznaju pricat
<SilverSpace> ti tek nemaju pameti
<Hrki> a problem je da ti idu na izbore
<SilverSpace> yep
<ivoks> a opet... konkurencija bandicu je bio kregar
<Hrki> normalni ljudi neidu, a to je problem
<Hrki> a hdz ima zescu masineriju
<SilverSpace> zato kaj se ovi svi drugi prave pametni pa ne idu na izbore
<Hrki> domoljube + starce koji su dobili stanove od srba + one koji misle da je 91 + zescih katolika
<Hrki> neka lijepo crkvu daju pare oni tko se izglasi kao vjernik
<Hrki> a ne svi mi
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/brat-premijera-milanovica-gradi-luksuznu-vilu-na-elitnoj-lokaciji-u-dubrovniku/623994.aspx
<SilverSpace> evo ti ga na
<Hrki> dobar potez milanovica sto je ukinuo ove besmislene crkvene posvete kada drzava otvara neka poduzeca i slicno
<SilverSpace> Hrki: tu nisi u pravu 
<Hrki> u vezi crkve?
<SilverSpace> o vezi besmislenosti
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo http://www.net.hr/servlet/anketa2?questionid=201206130630013&novote=1&code=0
<SilverSpace> 10% nema pojma
<Hrki> pa SilverSpace sta se dobi posvetom? :D
<SilverSpace> nista za mene i tebe 
<Hrki> pa jedino dobi svecenik :D
<SilverSpace> pitanje vjere je sasvim nesto drugo 
<BotaniCar> U restoranu, čovjek nezadovoljno viče:
<BotaniCar> - Konobar, konobar!! U ovim kolačima od sira uopće nema sira!
<BotaniCar> - Pa? Nema ni u francuskoj salati Francuza, pa se nitko ne žali..
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol
<ivoks> lose
<ivoks> nije salata od francuza
<ivoks> ali sir od sira
<ivoks> er... kolac od sira
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> smijem se do suza :) "ali sir od sira" :) 
<SilverSpace> hm pijucka se pifo :)
<BotaniCar> Što treba dobiti prije nego se ideš baviti nekim unosnijim biznisom?
<BotaniCar> => BiH državljanstvo
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/fehir-jedva-sam-se-spasio-a-vi-mene-trazite-detalje-bijegu-clanak-427021
<SilverSpace> tko je tu lud 
<ivoks> http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/47712292.jpg
<ivoks> fjaka :)
<SilverSpace> ako ne citas novine onda si neinformiran, ako ih pak citas onda si krivo informiran
<SilverSpace> ivoks: hjao fali mi miris mora
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> http://goo.gl/maps/Y9Dz
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jel ti kaj radis ili se tam zajebajes :)
<ivoks> kak ne... radim
<ivoks> evo, bas slazem neke strojeve u tajvanu
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> brate
<Mmike> kak je toplo :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, znas kaj je smijesno?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sad sam iz Dubrave dosao :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: o hebi se :)
<Mmike> da, konj
<Mmike> znam
<Mmike> sorry, jbg
<SilverSpace> isparit ce rakija
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.medvescak.com/hrv/novosti_2012_2013/novosti038.html 
<SilverSpace> jedva cekam sezonu
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/480771_461519587200068_169377646_n.jpg
<Mmike> smijeh :)
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> dijelim :)
<ivoks> nis, idem opet u drugi ured :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, di da onom dreku od Kayaka kazem da dodaje headere u mailove
<Mmike> htio bih nesto ala X-Kayako-Ticket-Id 
<Mmike> ili tako nesto
<BotaniCar> Ne sjecam se tocno, ali ako odes u admin panel, imas tamo 'templates' > 'header'
<BotaniCar> ali mislim da je to za sucelje 
<Mmike> fak, da
<Mmike> nisam admin
<Mmike> moram zahackat to nekako
<BotaniCar> pogledaj templates sekciju
<BotaniCar> zahackat mozes eventualno da dekompajliras onu swift fajlu ili razvalis bazu (vjerojatno oboje) , kaj nije jednostavnije mailati admina ?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> jer lik spava i nece bit tu do 18
<BotaniCar> kak ga to sprijecava da u 18h procita mail i napravi kaj treba ?
<Mmike> nikak
<Mmike> rijesio sam 
<Mmike> nemre se
<Mmike> treba mi sad, ne ceka mi se do 18, u 19 vozim karting
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> nemre se ? bezveze
<BotaniCar> kaj si opce htio ? 
<Mmike> filtrirat mailove od kayaka
<Mmike> sad ih filtriram po subjectu
<Mmike> sto je glupo
<BotaniCar> ma ti si lud, da netko mijenja mail headere na nivou aplikacije da ti mozes filter slagati :) 
<BotaniCar> To je gluplje od filtriranja po subjectu
<BotaniCar> Dosadno, ha ?
<Dino___> Pozdrav!
<Mmike> BotaniCar?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa, to mi se jedino logicno cini
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kako bi ti napravio filtriranje?
<ivoks> Kapetan Lazija stavio dva eura na dva para i zaradio čak 10.000 eura!
<jelly-home> sve je ok dok se ne kladi na protivnicki tim
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/paar-nema-globalnog-zagrijavanja-to-je-pretjerivanje-zbog-financijskih-interesa/623972.aspx
<Mmike> tmobile-hr ne radi :)
<igustin> Mmike: + tportal i t-com.hr
<ivoks> joj ovaj pas
<Mmike> ide se na kaaaaaaaaarting
<igustin> Try Git in your browser http://is.gd/WC5WFA
<SilverSpace> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/imate-ideju-ministarstvo-dijeli-6-milijuna-kuna
<SilverSpace> evo nes za ivoks :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ti ko da zivis u Njemackoj ili SAD-u
<ivoks> SilverSpace: to je sve vec podijeljeno :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> cacicev rodjak #1, #2 i #3
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> kumovi 123
<ivoks> 500 mil kuna
<ivoks> toliko se ustedi ako se nagrada za minuli rad (wtf je to?) smanji sa 0.5 na 0.3%
<ivoks> pazi, to je samo nagrada za minuli rad! :D
<ivoks> a ova spomenka dolazi na pregovore
<ivoks> sva izgorila od sunca
<ivoks> ja sam vec dva mjeseca na moru, pa ne izgledam tako :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: tak ona uvijek izgleda
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> JAO - javna agencija za okupljanje
<ivoks> :))))
<ivoks> drz fige da ovo uspije...
<ivoks> a joj HRT-u
<ivoks> dati kvantnom fizicaru 5 minuta da prica...
<ivoks> to se pretvori u 50 minuta
<ivoks> vec se bacio u politku
<ivoks> politiku
<ivoks> sad je na bankama
<ivoks> ne da se lik
<hbogner> opa, t-com is down
<hbogner> obruT, sta si to radio
<hbogner> jel ima tu koji git poznavatelj
<hbogner> malo sam zbunjen s njim
<hbogner> bbl, hrana
<ivoks> ajme
<ivoks> hrt 1
<ivoks> jel to sasa kopljar?
<ivoks> pa lik zivi u belgiji, a ne zna engleski
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jes za pivce 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ako skuzim kako povuci editirati i posati git repo onda da :D
<SilverSpace> aaa
<SilverSpace> kaj se jos mucis sa time
<ivoks> \o/!!!!!!
<ivoks> poseban je osjecaj kada ne sjebes butanje stroja 20.000km od tebe
<ivoks> ne, nema IPMI i slicno... ovakvih strojeva jos nema na trzistu :)
<hbogner> ivoks, arm?
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ma sad pokusavam povuci sebi
<hbogner> jucer sam editirao preko weba, katastrofaaa
<hbogner> ovako cu brze
<ivoks> dapace, ni reboot nije radio do prije 24h :)
<hbogner> pa da malo editiram taj osmand :F
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jes za pifo jos jednom pitam 
<SilverSpace> cca 21.15
<hbogner> kad bi doso tu?
<ivoks> nije bozja cestica pobogu!
<ivoks> nego vrazja!
<hbogner> hmm, mogoa bi kratko pivce
<ivoks> iliti prokleta
<SilverSpace> hbogner: onda cemo drugi dan :)
<ivoks> 'goddamit particle' je cenzurirano u 'god* particle'
<ivoks> glupi novinari
<SilverSpace> odoh onda u drugi kraj 
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ok
<hbogner> aaargh
<hbogner> hebebno forkanje, pulanje, branchevi i ostala sranjaaaa
<hbogner> samo zelim editirat neke fajloveeeee
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> hbogner, di je bed?
<hbogner> Mmike, imam orginal: https://github.com/osmandapp/Osmand imam svoj fork: https://github.com/hbogner/Osmand
<hbogner> jucer radio preko weba i nenako uspio
<hbogner> sad zelim sve povuci lokalno na komp tu uredjivati i onda sve poslati nazad da zavrsi u orginalu
<Mmike> kak' si napravio fork?
<hbogner> sinoc mi rus rekao: It worth to check by the link I send you. Please don't be shy and press
<hbogner> Fork/Edit and create pull request :) 
<hbogner> ja stisnuo na webu fork, editirao fajl i stisnuo pull
<hbogner> sad sam pokrenuo "git clone git@github.com:hbogner/Osmand.git"
<hbogner> i nesto se desava
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> s git clone pokupis stvari od tamo k sebi
<Mmike> al' nehs moc pushat to u osmandapp
<hbogner> ok, ali to je iz mog forka
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> moras rec di osh pushat
<hbogner> e ovo sad povlacim svoj fork, ali kako njega updejtam sa zadnjim promjenema iz orginala?
<hbogner> prvo da sve novo povucem
<Mmike> sto ti kaze 'git branch' ?
<hbogner> tek je clone prosao
<Mmike> da, udji unutra
<Mmike> i reci git branch
<hbogner> * master
<Mmike> da, drek
<hbogner> Receiving objects: 100% (47920/47920), 126.14 MiB | 464 KiB/s, done. <-- jao kolko su tog natukli
<hbogner> kaj drek?
<Mmike> pa, diskonektan je taj tvoj fork
<Mmike> jel' mozes pushat u master?
<Mmike> od osmandapp ?
<hbogner> neznam :D
<Mmike> probaj
<Mmike> ak mozes
<Mmike> nakon sto si git cloneao, naparvi promjene, pushni
<ivoks> kaj radis? :D
<ivoks> 125MB promjena je... pfff... cijeli kernel
<ivoks> nemate valjda slike u gitu? :)
<hbogner> ivoks, to je kompletna aplikacija + dodatne apliacije
<hbogner> vucem prvi put
<hbogner> Mmike, a kak se pusha :D
<Mmike> hbogner, git push
<Mmike> napravis promjenu, git commit -a
<Mmike> i nakon toga git push
<Mmike> ako smijes
<hbogner> bumo vidli
<Mmike> nisam nikad s githubom radio, neznam tocno kak je tamo brija
<hbogner> kaze da je proslo
<hbogner> i vidim u svom repou
<hbogner> a kako sad poslat da zavrsi u orginalu
<ivoks> http://git-scm.com/book/en/Git-Branching-Basic-Branching-and-Merging
<ivoks> git merge <branch name>
<ivoks> i onda git push origin :parnet
<ivoks> bah
<ivoks> :parnet je bzr :)
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> git push http://git.ovo.ono branch
<ivoks> gdje je branch ime brancha u kojeg pushas
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> sad je vani hladnije nego unutra
<ivoks> selidba
<hbogner> https://help.github.com/articles/fork-a-repo
<hbogner> sad citam
<Mmike> hbogner, nikako
<hbogner> kaj nikako
<Mmike> hbogner, ako ja dogbro kuzim kaj si radio., imas dva odvojena repoa
<Mmike> i moras na ruke prebacit jedno u drugo
<hbogner> ahaa
<hbogner> ok, a kako povuci u svoj fork sve promjene?
<Mmike> odakle?
<Mmike> daklem, imas dva repoa
<Mmike> original i tvoj fork
<Mmike> oni su diskonektani
<Mmike> nisam siguran da mozes to sto hoces
<Mmike> iako, mozda github to nekako daje
<Mmike> nemam pojma, u biti :)
<hbogner> ma mora se moc nekak
<hbogner> inace je glup github :D
<hbogner> poslat u orginal pa cekat provjeru njihovu kaj vec
<hbogner> mora se moc nekako grrr
<Mmike> kak si napravio taj fork?
<hbogner> Mmike, sinoc na webu kliknuo na fork ikonu na projektu
<hbogner> i dobio svoj fork
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> forkanje je github fora
<Mmike> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3329943/difference-between-a-branch-fork-and-clone-in-git
<Mmike> tu pise vise
<hbogner> hebo ih pas, ocu im pomoc i natrpaju mi hrpu sranja na vrat
<hbogner> fuj ih bilo
<hbogner> evo preko weba inicirao pull u orginal
<Mmike> ad, misilm da nemres drugacije
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> indikativno
<ivoks> tijela poginulih turskih pilota je pronasla americka podmornica
<ivoks> mislim da je sirijcima sad knedla u grlu
<hbogner> jeej, skuzio
<hbogner> pull, pull orginal master, edit, commit -a, push, i na webu pull opalim
<Mmike> kad bi nekak mogao muninu rec 'e, sad mi radi trendove svakih 10 sekundi'
#ubuntu-hr 2012-07-05
<Mmike> O, kak ce bit vruce danas :/
<Mmike> igustin, jel' kod vas vruce?
<igustin> ne
<igustin> prije bilo 18°C, sada oko 20°C
<igustin> sasvim ugodno
<igustin> pa si ti misli ;)
<igustin> jučer bilo čak 14°C
<igustin> (najniža noćna, naravno)
<igustin> bude tijekom dana znatno više, naravno
<igustin> Mmike: pričam o normalnoj temperaturi, bez klime ;)
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> 14C
<Mmike> di?!
<Mmike> pljusak.com veli da je u istri danas (od ponoci) najnize bilo u pazinu - 18C
<igustin> 14 je bilo prošlu noć
<igustin> a kad sam počeo raditi rano jučer 16°
<Mmike> trend u zagrebu (vrapce) je +4C/h
<Mmike> bilo 22 pred 2 sata, sad je 29 :/
<igustin> a eto, dođi raditi tamo di si feštao :P
<igustin> Mmike: jučer je tijekom noći najhladnije u HR bilo na Zavižanu i u Pazinu: 14°C ;)
<Mmike> uh
<Mmike> vish :)
<igustin> sad je 22°C http://is.gd/FGpIkT
<ivoks> pokrenem firefox, thunderbird i ostanem bez 2GB rama
<ivoks> koji vrag thunderbird pojede toliko
<Mmike> hmtl mailovi?
<Mmike> btw, gledas VIRT ili RES size?
<Mmike> gle sisa u Tisnom!
<ivoks> da, garden
<ivoks> VIRT njih dvoje pojedu oko 2500G, koliko ni nemam
<ivoks> RES je na 600MB
<Mmike> da, VIRT je irelevant
<Mmike> to nije zauzeta memorija
<Mmike> to je 'virtualno' zauzeta memorija
<Mmike> 600MB ti zdere
<Mmike> (sto je previse isto, IMHO)
<Mmike> meni trenutno uzima 165m, ne kuzim u biti kak
<ivoks> govorim o firefoxu i thunderbirdu zajedno
<ivoks> thunderbird sam je oko 400MB
<ivoks> joj...
<Mmike> svejedno puno
<ivoks> ujutro sam se kasno probudio, a sinoc nisam iznio smece
<ivoks> i sad cujem neki kamion kako dolazi
<Mmike> divota zivota na moru :)
<ivoks> odjurim dole odnijeti smece, mislec kako ovi jos nisu isli
<ivoks> a ono, neki tegljac
<ivoks> sad, ako sam odnio smece nakon sto je kamion prosao
<ivoks> tamo ce stajati do utorka
<ivoks> naime, kamion ne prolazi kraj moje kuce, jer sam u slijepoj ulici
<Mmike> Pa jel' ima jos smeca tamo?
<ivoks> tesko je reci jer ne iznose svi smece svaki put
<Mmike> Da, divota zivota na moru :) I u Jelsi i u Veloj Luci imam oko 200njak metara za hodati do 'smecarlije'
<ivoks> nisu ni svi ljudi ovdje
<ivoks> budem ga vratio popodne, ako ga ne odnesu
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/robotska-ruka-koja-pobjeduje-svakog-covjeka-u-igri-skare-papir-kamen/1039127/
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> spojim se na stroj na kojem se spajam na serijski port
<ivoks> a taj port je spojen na neki stroj
<ivoks> i sad gledam sto sam dobio i nije mi jasno
<ivoks> to nije shell, a nije ni nista drugo :)
<ivoks> break ne radi nista
<ivoks> mislim da sam zeznuo sa smecem
<ivoks> skoro je 9, ako nisu do sad isli, vjerojatno ni nece
<Mmike> pakleno ce bit danas
<Mmike> pa-kle-no
<ivoks> stiglo porezno rjesenje
<ivoks> ti bokca :)
<Mmike> da, i meni ce ovih dana :/
<dodobas> ivoks: vratit ce ti novac :)
<Mmike> sve se bojim
<ivoks> dodobas: vratit?
<dodobas> pa da, zar ne :)
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> nasi vracaju trosarine, a cijena goriva opet raste
<ivoks> slijedeceg utorka nas ceka poskupljenje od cca pola kune :)
<ivoks> prema tim poreznim rjesenjima, ja sam bogat covjek :)
<ivoks> 40%...
<ivoks> pa jeb... te drzave i poticanje malog i srednjeg poduzetnistva
<dodobas> Mmike: http://comics.allixsenos.net/data/comics/garfield/2012/201207/garfield-20120705.gif :)
<BotaniCar|2> jutro, junacine :)
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> blah, RBA
<Mmike> nemrem se ulgorat opce :)
<igustin> Mmike: meni radi (TM) :P
<Mmike> kak sam glup
<Mmike> glup glup glup
<Mmike> nisam racun poslao
<Mmike> i nisam paru dobio
<Mmike> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<ivoks> da, ni ja
<ivoks> meni se ne da
<ivoks> cekam da se nakupi i onda posaljem odjednom :)
<Mmike> ja saljem jednom mjesecno
<Mmike> (najcesce) :)
<Mmike> i lik ovaj tamo zna da sjebem, pa mi plati pa onda trazi racun pa me jebe za prekovrmene i to onda tek slijedeci mjesec dobijem :)
<Mmike> al' je oso na godisnji ili di i neka cura to sad radi koja ne kuzi
<Mmike> tj, nezna :)
<Mmike> i tak sam bez para danas znaci :)
<Mmike> imam 1100 kuna na racunu, a moram platit - sve :)
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> napravimo si kavu
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> sastanak
<ivoks> u 9am po tajvanskom vremenu
<ivoks> mos mislit!
<hbogner> taman po nasem popodnevnom/vecernjem vremenu
<hbogner> stignes i na miru marendat :D
<ivoks> kinesko graditeljstvo
<ivoks> www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9u8Qr_IUSc
<ivoks> pauziraj na 14. sekundi
<ivoks> vidis plavu zgradu s desne strane?
<ivoks> vidis prozore na toj zgradi
<ivoks> koji su k..c ovi mali balkoncici ispod prozora? :)
<ivoks> ili blakon u prizemlju
<hbogner> mozda za cvijece :D
<ivoks> kak ces staviti cvijece?
<ivoks> iz vana, penjuci se po ljestvama? :)
<ivoks> najbolje se vidi na 16. i 17. sekundi
<ivoks> a ima i na 30. i 31. :)
<ivoks> u biti, sve su zgrade takve :)
<hbogner> pa kroz prozor, spustis dolje
<hbogner> da ima kasnije se bolje vide
<hbogner> copy/paste zgrade
<ivoks> nova ljubljanska banka pred bankrotom
<ivoks> za razliku od Španjolske, gdje su problem bile četvrta, peta i druge manje banke u državi, u Sloveniji su problematične banke broj jedan, dva i tri
<Mmike> ako nemam swap upaljen
<Mmike> zasto kswapd0 duvlja?
<Mmike> divlja
<ivoks> panicari
<ivoks> pokusava naci swap, a ne moze
<ivoks> i onda lamata rukama po zraku i urla
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa DI MI JE SWAP!? aaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ivoks> pa pocne pjevati 'ja nemam razloga da zivim...'
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> propije se i eto
<Mmike> lol :)
<ivoks> tak ti podisvlja kswapd0
<Mmike> a druga 2 stroja, pak, rsyncam s jednog na drugi, rsync uzima 100% cpua i kopiranje ide oko 4-6 MB/sec
<Mmike> 16jezgreni xeon neki veliki
<Mmike> diskovi - idle
<ivoks> kswapd u biti nema nikakve veze sa swapom :)
<ivoks> u biti, ima :D
<ivoks> pretpostavljam da ti moze zakucati cpu ako ima puno wakeupova
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<ivoks> Mmike: bit ce da ti se sadrzaj memorije rapidno mijenja
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> doduse, bio je sphinx upaljen gore koji je srao
<Mmike> al'
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ok, prekinuo rsync, obrisao file, krenuo iznova
<Mmike> i sad leti
<Mmike> rsync se sjebe na velikim fileovima, cini se
<hbogner> Mmike, koliko velikim, meni je 20-tak giga fajl isao bez beda
<Mmike> ide i meni sad
<Mmike> 70GB
<Mmike> al kad sam ga obrisao na destsinaciji i krenuo iznova
<hbogner> jel ovaj jos uvijek "lamata rukama i vice di mu je swap"?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ne kuzim zasto
<Mmike> al' to je na drugom storju
<hbogner> e i skuzio sam zasto git repo ima 128 mega
<hbogner> eve je u .git/
<hbogner> ostalo ima smao par mega
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> hbogner, u .git su sve promjene koje je itko ikad radio
<hbogner> to sam skuzio :D
<hbogner> imam jedan fajl koji sam ima toliko, ostalo su mali
<hbogner> valjda je sve prijasnje promjene stavio u taj pack fajl
<hbogner> ./git/objects/pack/pack-blablabla.pack 126 mega
<ivoks> idem napisati te racune
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> tube8 radi na 1/4 klastera, bez beda :)
<Mmike> hbogner, probaj git gc
<Mmike> to zna malo smanjiti direktorij
<hbogner> Mmike, ma nije mi toliki problem, trenutno
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/grad-duhova--u-zamjenu-za-naftu-kinezi-u-angoli-sagradili-novi-grad-z-akoji-nitko-nema-novaca/1039171/
<weshmashian> kako natjerat mmikea da quita - posaljes mu msg :D
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> krivi klik :)
<hbogner> ajde sad poslao push i zatrazio da naprave pull
<hbogner> pa cemo danas vidjet oce to proc i jesam sve to skuzio :D
<SilverSpace> http://tech.deepumohan.com/2012/04/ati-radeon-hd-6600m-graphics-card-on.html
<hbogner> e git ljudovai, koja je zazlika izmedju fetch i pull?
<hbogner> koliko sam skuzio fetch povuce promjene i onda ja kao mogu birat shto hocu, a pull pouce sve i pregazi moje, sto i je moja zelja :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jos se sa time mucis
<hbogner> SilverSpace, nadam se d ane vise
<hbogner> da sam skuzio osnove
<hbogner> sad cekam da vidim oce prihvatit promjene
<hbogner> jucer sam se igrao i sa custom rendererom :D
<SilverSpace> Ispala joj je bradavica iz gornjeg dijela kupaćeg kostima
<SilverSpace> hebote kao da moze ispasti iz doljnjeg djela
<SilverSpace> hbogner: vidim u velikome si poslu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, sad samo cekam da vidim oce proca
<SilverSpace> cak ni na pifo ne stignes :)
<hbogner> ako je ok tek onda nastavljam dalje
<hbogner> sinoc ne jer me ovo ubijalo u pojam
<hbogner> ali danas vec da
<SilverSpace> hm vidjet cemo navecer kakvo ce biti vrijeme najavljuju oluju
<ivoks> danas otvorenje sharda
<ivoks> najvise zgrade u europi
<ivoks> a vrijeme je da odem do plaze
<SilverSpace> sad jao 
<SilverSpace> vi niste normalni kaj idete u podne na plazu :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ide covjek galebarit
<SilverSpace> lol
<hbogner> aja ode dalje ucit
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> http://blogs.unity3d.com/2012/07/03/linux-publishing-preview-what-how-and-wherefore-3/
<Mmike> linux is such an open platform, you can do anything you want
<Mmike> erm, flash? :)
<Mmike> erm, professional video/audio editing?
<Mmike> erm, games? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: a kad maknes te desktopy stvari ? :)
<Mmike> onda flash proradi
<Mmike> imas pravo :)
<Hrki> vam sljaka index.hr ? meni dolazi 503
<Hrki> znam da hostaju na windowsima :)
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> :)
<Hrki> ftw :)
<ivoks> index.hr se raspao
<ivoks> oh, kasnim :)
<Hrki> i to u vecini slucajeva oko 12-14
<Hrki> valjda je primetime na poslu
<ivoks> dodje mi talijanka od 70ak godina
<ivoks> i 'personal computer!'
<ivoks> Before it crashed, Flight 447 sent out 24 automated error messages that suggested the plane may have been flying too fast or too slow through the thunderstorms, officials have said.
<ivoks> super su te poruke ako ne znas je li prebrzo ili presporo :D
<ivoks> srusio se jer pilot nije znao sto napraviti
<ivoks> oni uopce nisu bili u 'alarmantom' stanju
<ivoks> maske se nisu spustile, a s obzirom da je pao na trbuh, pilot je ocito skuzio da ide prema moru i pokusao ga uspraviti
<ivoks> vrijeme je krenuti kuci
<Hrki> http://www.netokracija.com/acta-pala-u-europskom-parlamentu-33708
<Hrki> jebala ih acta i sopa
<ivoks> top gear
<ivoks> pauza
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> uuuu
<ivoks> james blunt je prvi umarsirao u pristinu :)
<ivoks> Mmike: slusas kak je to voziti formulu
<BotaniCar|2> Jebate,kaj sam posla napravil danas , samo dam FB i irc maknul s ekrana :) Kak ste kaj, junacine ? 
<ivoks> index jos ne radi? :)
<Mmike> neznam tko je james blunt
<Mmike> ivoks, dodji probaj karting vozit jednom :)
<ivoks> pjevac
<ivoks> cek, index ne radi vec 2 i pol sata
<Mmike> radi
<Mmike> povremeno:)
<BotaniCar|2> A, kaj radi ? :)
<SilverSpace> ha daa
<SilverSpace> Cacic hakirao index
<SilverSpace> lol beskrovnjak
<SilverSpace> kabrio 
<ivoks> Mmike: kindle fire nije kindle
<ivoks> fire je... smece kao i ostali tableti
<Mmike> Kak nije kindle?
<Mmike> je, kindle fire
<Mmike> al' mislim da ico to ne zelis
<Mmike> zeli
<ivoks> kindle fire je tablet
<ivoks> kindle nije tablet
<ivoks> i kindle definitifno nije dobar za PDF
<dodobas> ivoks: samo je papir dobar za PDF
<Mmike> dodobas, pa onaj tvoj kindle skroz ok pokazuje PDF
<dodobas> je... :)
<SilverSpace> index se sav raspao
<ivoks> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/w2ly6/new_boson_found_by_linux/
<SilverSpace> Å uker-Å timac nastupa
<Mmike> I naravno da je nevrijeme preskocilo zagreb
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nije jos 
<SilverSpace> jos stigne
<ivoks> kakvo nevrijeme
<SilverSpace> ivoks: pa svuda je okolo austrija slovenija bih
<SilverSpace> samo nas preskocilo za sad
<Mmike> to ti je tak
<ivoks> tak i treba
<ivoks> mogao bi na cugu u tisno :)
<ivoks> nac neku britanku, ozenit i odselit :)
<Mmike> metni gopro na glavu kad ides to radit, molim te :)
<Mmike> jos da stream neki imamo, ihaj
<ivoks> go pro...
<ivoks> zakaj, ti si se vec ozenio, znas kak to ide :)
<SilverSpace> goPro
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nece padat
<Mmike> vidi radar
<SilverSpace> grmljavina u daljini
<Mmike> mah
<ivoks> Zbog tehničkog održavanja sustava, Internet bankarstvo za pravne osobe koje koriste autorizaciju tokenom bit će nedostupno od petka 06.07.2012. u 22:00 do subote 07.07. u 02:00 sata. 
<ivoks> sto nas cini drugacijima od ostalih? :D
<ivoks> bljuje mi se od ovog dr. oza
<Mmike> pa dobro
<Mmike> ajd
<Mmike> jedino mi nije jasno zasto mi mail ne posalju
<Mmike> neg to stave na stranice od bankarstva
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> koji kufer
<ivoks> svecano otvaranje striptiz bara, kojeg posvecuje svecenik
<ivoks> al ingrid drzi rekord
<ivoks> otvaranje lifta
<ivoks> ahahahaha
<ivoks> 'znate li sto je bozja cestica?'
<ivoks> 'nisam vam ja odavde'
<SilverSpace> hebate 45 hotdogo žena pojela za 10min
<dodobas> SilverSpace: s majonezom ili bez?
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma
<SilverSpace> musko pojelo preko 60 za 10min
<Mmike> i eto
<Mmike> jel' ima kise di?
<SilverSpace> stigne jos
<SilverSpace> di imas radar
<SilverSpace> 68 je rekord :)
<SilverSpace> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nathan's_Hot_Dog_Eating_Contest#Results
<Mmike> A DAJ KISO PADNI
<Mmike> :/
<Mmike> ovo je rekord
<Mmike> 34 slave servera
<Mmike> doduse, 8 ih je radi sphinxa
<Mmike> neku SF seriju netko za preporuciti?
<budz0r> ivoks: dobar ti novi web
<Mmike> novi?
<budz0r> Mmike: pa ovaj vidim prvi puta sad
#ubuntu-hr 2012-07-06
<igustin> Haknut Avalon, na web procurile Å¡ifre svih korisnika? http://is.gd/VW0ft2
<weshmashian> \o
<BotaniCar> fala igustin
<BotaniCar> Mmike: za SF seriju, probaj Farscape
<BotaniCar> Mmike: obavijesti na web stranicama se u slucaju komunikacije s poslovnim korisnicima stavlja zbog poslovnih subjekata koji ne drze svoje podatke azurnima. Pa onda za Tvoju firmu kontakt mail bude mail od Ankice, a ona je u enziji vec 7 godina ... ovak su se pokrili, a tebe ko jebe. 
<Mmike> nisu se pokrili
<Mmike> kak su se pokrili?
<Mmike> koja je svrha toga ako to vidim tek kad je sranje?
<BotaniCar> Postavili su obavijest .. da povucem paralelu, si cital vodic kroz galaksiju  ?
<BotaniCar> "kako ne znate da radimo svemirsku zaobilaznicu, dokumentacija je na Alfa Centauri vec 20 godina"
<BotaniCar> I u stvarnom je zivotu tak, pitaj si pravnika
<Mmike> LOL :)
 * Mmike se odvalio od smijeha sad :)
<Mmike> JOJ TUGO SVIJETE JADAN LI SI!
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v35DBXoaxhk
<BotaniCar> Super su mi trubice :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uju9RuMG4UQ
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ovaj tvoj link zasluzuje uzvrat  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHC9sBN8jH8 (pocni slusati oko druge minute)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, totalno sam ga ctrl-wjnio
<BotaniCar> :))))))))
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-afnOI5iK3I
<Mmike> slusam onaj Frankfurt2000, pa tak idu stvari :)
<BotaniCar> hehe ;(
<BotaniCar> zi gud ol dejz 
<BotaniCar> nego, kad pozelis nekaj smirenije: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuuRWKnUq-k
<BotaniCar> lol : http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/objavljeni-e-mailovi-koji-bi-cacica-mogli-stajati-fotelje 
<BotaniCar> treba vise od maila da se Cacic makne
<BotaniCar> (s)makne, i ment .)
<igustin> s&w
<weshmashian> farscape rulz! :D
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2p01cObyuc
<BotaniCar> joj, da , ta .. rulz :)
<BotaniCar> mmiklec, ocemo na neki party ? Ljeto je , vrijeme je :) PLURat malo , nismo godinama, doslovno :)
<Mmike> tko ce s ovim koljenima to
<BotaniCar> " if it ain't broke, don't give it any money "
<BotaniCar> Kaj tko, mi ! Ti ionako samo spavas na parkingu kad je god neki jaci party :) 
<BotaniCar> JojKakSerem :)
<BotaniCar> Osim toga, sto god radim na partyu, ne savijam koljena i ne zvacem zvake :) Trebaju mi i koljena i zubi :) 
<BotaniCar> Ima ljudi koji me toliko podsjecaju na mene s pitanjima.. pita frajer zakaj na DNSu nemre filtrirati tko smije postavljati DNS querye ( ima query flood, nevjerojatno ali istinito) , velimo mu da se zastita od tog radi na rubu mreze, i pocne galamiti da jebo ga DNS, kaj je to kad nemres na njemu to :) 
<Mmike> jednom sam spavo na parkingu
<Mmike> jednom!
<Mmike> weshmashian, farscape, a?
<Mmike> ok
<weshmashian> Mmike: barem jednom svaki put? :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: yup, imade i 2 filma ak' se ne varam, al' to pokriva rupu izmedju dvije sezone (neke) i kraj svega :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jednom kaj se sjecas, te, da li se spavanja na drugom mikrolokacijama racunaju ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: imam ti sve sezone i oba filma, kao i tuce drugih serija na jednom 250GB disku, ako hoces posuditi si , kad se vidimo 
<Mmike> mogo bi
<BotaniCar> more, si se domislio , kad bi se navrnuli ?
<BotaniCar> bush i zenu dopelal ? 
<BotaniCar> Nikaj zene ne motivira na sex toliko kao kad vide necije dijete :)
<weshmashian> :))
<weshmashian> zanimljivo, gledanje vlastitog djeteta nema takav utjecaj
<BotaniCar> jojkakjeslatkijabijednog trt trt trrrrrrr 
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: truth , gledanje vlastitog motivira na pitanja "a kam vi idete za vikend, da se ja naspavam" :)
<weshmashian> true true
<weshmashian> meni subota rezervirana za spavanje do 9 :)
<BotaniCar> nisam spavao duze od 6 od kad imam malog, :) 
<weshmashian> ni ja do nedavno :D
<BotaniCar> valjda onda nisam tak umoran, netko drugi bi pao u nesvijest iz protesta :)
<BotaniCar> Kak ti je mali btw, kak podnosi vrucine ?
<weshmashian> a znas da moras i nema tu sad oces-neces :)
<weshmashian> ufff, kenjkav za popizdit
<weshmashian> pustamo ga da gol trckara okolo
<BotaniCar> a dobro, i mi veliki smo ( ja sam takav i dok je zima) :)
<weshmashian> i kupimo pizdeku bazen i na kraju sve zavrsi u istome osim njega -.-
<weshmashian> mali troll
<BotaniCar> haha, mi smo svom kupili isto neki bazencic, kad me ocaj ulovi, onda ga bacim unutra, a ja zaronim glavu i ne vadim ju dok mi zena ne veli da me jos nije zivotno osigurala :)
<weshmashian> i prek dana ga pustimo da si odkrmi 2-3 sata u komadu u klimatiziranoj sobi, onda ga predvecer idemo van izmorit :)
<BotaniCar> vish kak je mali dobar, pretvara se zbog vas :) Djecu se ne moze izmoriti, lazu zbog roditelja :)
<weshmashian> je, pogotovo kad oko 23h jedva gleda i trazi da ide spat ;)
<BotaniCar> velim, lazu :) 
<weshmashian> :))
<BotaniCar> Cek, 23h ? pa kad se budi ? Moj legne u 19-20 i potegne do 06
<BotaniCar> popizdil bi da je budan do 23, iovak nikaj ne mogu za sebe napraviti 
<weshmashian> mislim da cu sebi morat uvest instituciju popodnevne corke da ga mogu pratit :)
<BotaniCar> hehe :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: po novome ide nakon 22h krmit, pogotovo kad zapece vani pa duze odkrmi prek dana
<weshmashian> pa onda izmedju 07 i 09 odluci uskrsnut
<BotaniCar> ehh, pa to je lijepo, kad je duze u krpama nego starci
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: je, mos' mislit kak je meni, kad ga strpam krmit do 1-2 jos fusham :)
<BotaniCar> mislim da ti je dobro - imas fusha :)
<weshmashian> a ne ne, nije bas duze :) iskoristimo i mi kad duze krmi pa se ne micemo iz kreveta ;)
<BotaniCar> hehe :)
<weshmashian> osim vikendom, onda se u stanju u 6:00 dic
<BotaniCar> btw, ima tko dobrog servisera za Samsung klime, da radi bez racuna ?
<weshmashian> s/se/je/
<Mmike> BotaniCar, imam
<BotaniCar> moze broj , Mmike ? I , mogu li se pozvati na tebe ? 
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> da izvidim
<BotaniCar> samolagano, ionak tek u ponedjeljak budem zvao (radili i vikendom?)
<Mmike> al je frend u vukovaru cijeli tjedan sljedeci na nekom kirbaju
<BotaniCar> <3 kirbaj-baja !!
<BotaniCar> http://znanost.geek.hr/files/2012/06/znanstvenici-su-otkrili.jpg
<Mmike> da, krivo, za vikend ga nema
<Mmike> BotaniCar, to ej vukas, jel
<BotaniCar> Nek je i lisac ! :)
<weshmashian> nego, jel' zna netko koliko odrapi javni biljeznik za promjenu vlasnistva vozila'
<weshmashian> ?
<BotaniCar> ja ne
<weshmashian> ahwell, uskoro cu saznat :D
<BotaniCar> drz gache
<weshmashian> neam ih, uzela banka
<weshmashian> :
<weshmashian> :)
<BotaniCar> i moje, ne znam kaj delaju s svim tim gacama .. 
<BotaniCar> perverti
<weshmashian> gadjaju se valjda
<BotaniCar> stavljaju ih na glave dok ne  rade na shalterima !!
<weshmashian> moze bit
<weshmashian> treba jaizzu pitat, ona dela u banci, kaj ne? :)
<BotaniCar> hmm, sad se pravi da je na godisnjem i da je IRC samo u screenu :)
<ivoks> Studentima sveučilišnog dodiplomskog studija građevinarstva, odobrava se produljenje roka za
<ivoks> završetak studija do 30. rujna 2013.
<ivoks> ah... :)
<BotaniCar> Koliko je odvratan zvuk ako konvertiram youtube zapis u mp3 ? Recimo da je na youtubetu prihvatljiv zvuk. 
<BotaniCar> Nitko ne ripa jutjub ? Dedeki :)
 * weshmashian vise ni ne skida mp3ce
<BotaniCar> ali .. kak youtube u auto ugurati ? Ako nemam neki mobilni dataplan i steker mobitel<>kazetofon ?
 * ivoks kupuje glazbu
<BotaniCar> ivoks: mogu kupiti glazbu , ali nemrem ju smiksati kao onaj-neki-kojeg-bi-slusao-u-autu
<Mmike> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/530734_3735601901329_1012210406_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> Neron :) 
<ivoks> sale: reci im da te boli neka kita za Mac i ako zele da to izgleda dobro na Macu, nek si nadju nekoga koga briga
<ivoks> sale: zato sam ja i odustao od mozille
<Mmike> losih sistemaca kod nas, losih :/
<Mmike> ovaj vec 2 mjeseca radi  s nama, i ne usudi se nist dirat
<Mmike> dodje sad, kak bi ovo. reko, imas 101 stroj tak slozen, taj i taj i taj, odi tamo, vidi, prekopiraj
<Mmike> eto ga za 45 minuta - ja ne razumijem
<Mmike> eh
<weshmashian> kak su meni super neki korisnici, javi se nekakav "problem", zovem juzera da bi mi reko "ma znas sta, iskreno, ovi tu su svi retardirani, sve radi kak treba" :D
<ivoks> Mmike: to vam je tak kad dodjete na DORS i trazite zaposlenike :)
<Mmike> nah, ovi su dosli prije
<Mmike> mislmi, dosla su 3 odlicna lika
<Mmike> tj, 2 su ok, jedan je brutalac
<Mmike> a 22 godine ima
<Mmike> ili 34
<Mmike> erm, 24
<sale> ivoks: bas. Da je barem opis greske konkretan...
<sale> inace, sad su najavili plan restrukturiranja ljudi i Mozilli kako bi se posvetili projektima poput B2G. Naravno, na kraju ce ispastati Thunderbird, jer im nije top-priority u odnosu na druge projekte
<sale> odlican mail klijent i sad ce ga jos zasrati. Mislim, wtf?
<budz0r> sale: pa i nije bas odlicna
<budz0r> mislim ok je,
<budz0r> ali search je sranje nad sranjima
<sale> budz0r: kad si zadnji put koristio TB?
<budz0r> sale: koristim ga svakodnevno na poslu
<Mmike> da, nikak nije odslican
<Mmike> search nije sranje, zakaj ?
<Mmike> meni radi ok
<Mmike> malo sporo, al' ok
<Mmike> meni veci bed da kad ugasim thunderbird, ne ugasi se :)
<Mmike> nego ga moram killat na ruke
<budz0r> Mmike: search je poprilicno nejasan
<ivoks> rekao bi da thunderbird nije ne znam kako sjajan, ali je bolji od firefoxa
<sale> nemam takvih issuea. Ni s gasenjem, ni searchom. Ukljucio sam indexing svih direktorija i search radi odlicno. Brzo i prilicno precizno
<budz0r> trazis nesto, i onda ti TB to sortira bog zna kak
<ivoks> budz0r: ne znas koristiti thunderbird
<ivoks> budz0r: ima 2 razlicita searcha
<budz0r> uopce se ne snalazim po searchu
<ivoks> jedan je onaj stari, a jos ze zove i 'brzo filtriranje'
<ivoks> a drugi je s nekom losom umjetnom inteligencijom
<budz0r> ivoks: koristim kao glupi juzer onaj koji se nalazi u alatnoj traci
<ivoks> lijevo od njega se nalazi tipka 'brzo filtriranje'
<ivoks> valjda je quick search na eng.
<Mmike> sale, ti valjda imas 5 mailboxa sa 1000 mailova sveskup :)
<ivoks> ctrl+shift+k
<sale> Mmike: ne bas. Malo vise. Cek, bas prebrojim :-)
<ivoks> ja imam samo neprocitanih poruka oko 2000 :)
<Mmike> meni mailingliste idu po folderima
<Mmike> hrpa alerata ide po folderima
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~/.mozilla-thunderbird$ du -skh .
<Mmike> 986M    .
<Mmike> sto i nije tako puno
<Mmike> i svejedno se teli
<ivoks> 5,6G	.thunderbird/
<Mmike> da, ja ne downloadiram mail doma
<budz0r> 651 MB
<budz0r> i spor je
<ivoks> Mmike: i ja koristim imap, al eto...
<budz0r> mislim, zar ima nesto bolje od TB-a
<Mmike> ima, sylpheed :)
<ivoks> sylpheed je prastar
<budz0r> naravno ako koristis lokalni mail klijent
<ivoks> jos iz vremena gtk1
<budz0r> Mmike: brijes
<ivoks> claws je bolji
<budz0r> Mmike: ok je, ali ni do koljena TB-u
<sale> Mmike: ok, imam jedan imap mailbox sa 6500 mailova i jedan pop mailbox sa 7200 mailova. Drugi mailboxovi, gdje su monitoring notificationi, mailing liste itd. su na Googleu :-)
<budz0r> kad smo kod toga, cak mi je bolji mutt :)
<ivoks> claws ima neke super ficure
<Mmike> tb je bolji
<Mmike> sam kaj kenja
<Mmike> velim, to s gasenjem, nije mi jasno
<Mmike> onad nekad kad hocu muvat 2500 mailova iz jednog u drugi folder, jednostavno stane
<Mmike> i tak
<sale> mah, TB sa Conversation pluginom i Calendarom mi je idealna kombinacija. Na ovaj Conversation plugin sam se totalno navukao jer slaze mailove u Gmail-like threadove, cak i ako mailovi nisu u istim folderima
<Mmike> al' all in all ne radi lose
<ivoks> e vidis, to ne bi bilo lose
 * Mmike se sa sjetom sjeca eudore :)
<ivoks> al meni je calendar isto ok
<ivoks> iako se cesto zaletim na calendar.google.com, umjesto da pogledam u mail klijent
<budz0r> pod calendar mislite lightning?
<sale> yup
<budz0r> ako da, lightning je jebenius
<sale> yup, isti kalendar u TB-u, na calendar.google.com i na mobitelu. Sve se synca, sve radi. Milina
<jelly-home> da, to je ok dok vjerujes guglu
<ivoks> https://bug771446.bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=639609
<ivoks> sale: ovo nije lokalizacijski bug
<sale> vidio
<ivoks> sale: to je bug u thunderbirdu
<ivoks> kaj su tak mutavi, ne znaju resizat prozor?
<ivoks> hoces da uletim s komentarom? :)
<sale> ivoks: vjerovao ili ne, cak postoji u lokalizacijskim datotekama key za definiranje sirine prozora. Ne u pikselima, vec u "em"-ovima :-)
<ivoks> ili cem god je to vec pisano
<sale> strasno nesto
<ivoks> prevoditelj moze definirati sirinu prozora?
<ivoks> :D
<sale> da :-)
<ivoks> chromium ni sta drugo
<ivoks> naci alternativu za thunderbird
<ivoks> sale: al taj problem ne postoji na linuxu
<ivoks> sale: to je bug u macos widgetu 
<sale> tocno, ali vjerojatno se moze definirati za linux, windoze i mac :-)
<ivoks> tko ih jebe
<sale> :-)
<ivoks> nemamo mac, pa to ne mozemo popraviti
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> jelly, jel' znas alternativu za google?
<sale> ivoks: ti dobivas mailove vezane uz hr bug reportove od mozille?
<ivoks> sale: da
<Mmike> recimo da imam sveo tkaj imam s googletom i androidom u svom privatnom cloudu
<Mmike> (tj, na svom serveru)
<ivoks> sale: ne znam kak da to iskljucim :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: za koji specificno servis?
<ivoks> Mmike: pa napravi si te servise
<Mmike> calendar+adresar
<Mmike> i mail
<Mmike> al' dobro, mail ima
<ivoks> pa mail mozes imati
<Mmike> ivoks, i kaj da mobitelu kazem?
<Mmike> za kalendar, recimo?
<Mmike> ili sa adressbook?
<jelly-home> Mmike: netko poput tebe si moze sloziti caldav i imap i smtp auth za pol dana
<jelly-home> carddav
<Mmike> jelly-home, da, al' mi googlephon ne radi kak spada
<Mmike> hm?
<ivoks> zasto ne bi radio?
<jelly-home> zastonNINJAD
<BotaniCar> ;)
<Mmike> pa, kaj, kazem googlephonu 'add new account' i i sve radi?
<ivoks> koje deriste...
<jelly-home> meni radi sve na Exchangetu na androidu
<sale> ivoks: au, vjerojatno si na popisu primatelja za "croatia.hr@localization.bugs", jer taj mail by default dodaju u CC za hr related bugove. Otvori im bug report :-)
<jelly-home> ivoks: no vidis, onaj ubuntu metapaket za mail server (mail-stack-delivery?) bi mogao imati dodatke za adresar i kalendar
<ivoks> jelly-home: da, to je plan
<budz0r> cd
<budz0r> ups
<ivoks> jelly-home: doduse, dodatak za mail-stack-delivery
<jelly-home> right
<ivoks> jelly-home: koji bi donio ldap za adresar
<ivoks> jelly-home: ali i autentifikaciju
 * BotaniCar se sav pretvori u oko
<BotaniCar> kalendar na ubuntu mail serveru ? Do tell more
<jelly-home> ivoks: kajjaznam, i to je ok ak radi iz prve, a pogotovo ak se da nariktat sinkronizacija s mojim "pravim" ldapom
<ivoks> jelly-home: s ozbirom na vremenska ogranicenja i s obzirom da moram napisati diplomski ove godine, ne ocekujem to do 13.04 :)
<jelly-home> hahaha, to bi ti trebao pisat? :-D
<ivoks> jelly-home: da
<jelly-home> bolje da sam sutijo :-D
<BotaniCar> ili da nisi sufixao smajli :)
<ivoks> telefon i razgovor sa 6 ljudi u isto vrijeme
<ivoks> jelly-home: da, ako ne radi od prve, onda je to bug
<drj_cro> pozz
<ivoks> al inace, da, to je paket kojeg ja odrzavam; pomaze jos jedan lik, ali vecina je moj posao
<BotaniCar> Jel trosio netko DAViCal ( http://www.davical.org/ ) kao kalendar-posluzitelj za gemist-klijente ( razni OSovi) , radi li ok s svima ?
<drj_cro>  zena oprala tablet sa maramicom za ciscenje ekrana i sad vise ne radi kapacatitvni ekran :( 
<BotaniCar> drj_cro: Zena For The Win :)
<Mmike> ivoks, fali nekaj tamo
<Mmike> u mail-stack-delivery, defaultno
<Mmike> erm, sam sec
<drj_cro> kaze pa bio je prljav i masan,damn bar je radio
<ivoks> kaj fali?
<BotaniCar> ja bi ga dal detetu da ga oblize .)
<BotaniCar> (tablet)
<ivoks> mislim, puno toga se moze dodati i oduzeti
<ivoks> to je samo neki default koji vecini odgovara
<drj_cro> sad moram vidit cim ga oprat da opet proradi..ima ko ideju?
<ivoks> ljepilom, pa ce raditi touchscreen :)
<Mmike> ivoks, auth mehanizam neki
<Mmike> k9mail nije htio slat (nije znao slat) mail dok nisam do todao
<drj_cro> :)
<Mmike> neznam sad napamet
<Mmike> sto me podsjeti da moram i tomato maknut
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> jer android nema wpa, samo wpa2
<ivoks> ima i login i plain
<Mmike> a tomato nema wpa kad postane bridge
<ivoks> a k9mail radi sa defaultnim mail-stack-delivery installom
<ivoks> provjereno na vise mjesta :)
<Mmike> ne radi, nece slat mail
<Mmike> budem pogledao malo kasnije, ne stignem sad
<ivoks> to je onda smtp
<ivoks> a smtp ovisi jako o tvom provideru
<Mmike> pa da, smtp, ne radi
<ivoks> i opet, testirano je sa k9mailom i radi
<Mmike> moj provider = moj server
<Mmike> ne radi
<Mmike> dok ne dodas
<Mmike> nesto :)
<ivoks> dok ne dokazes, tvrdit cu da seres :)
<ivoks> jer nisam testirao samo ja
<ivoks> neko otprilike 50ak ljudi
<ivoks> a pitaj boga koliko ih to koristi
<ivoks> znam sta tebe muci
<ivoks> disable_plaintext_auth = yes
<ivoks> ukljuci TLS/SSL i autentifikaciju, pa ce raditi
<ivoks> to je ionako jedini nacin na koji radi
<ivoks> ako saljes mail preko clear-text autentifikacije... pa eto, sretno :)
<BotaniCar> ja imam najjadniji guglfoun kaj postoji, i meni dela :) 
<BotaniCar> Cak i tamo di sam si ja provider :)
<ivoks> mail-stack-delivery?
<BotaniCar> ae
<ivoks> naravno, koristis TLS/SSL
<BotaniCar> Di nemam drugog izbora :) 
<ivoks> sa mail-stack-delivery ti je to jedina opcija za slanje maila
<BotaniCar> ae
<BotaniCar> Mmike si je probao sloziti alternativu :) 
<civija> ima li netko za preporuciti neki jednostavni gallery software?
<civija> pozeljno da ima mogucnost downloada u orig rezoluciji
<budz0r> civija: za web?
<civija> budz0r: e
<BotaniCar> civija: software ili servis ? Mislim, ti bi hostao svoje, ili ?
<Mmike> ivoks, da, to ne radi po defaultu
<budz0r> civija: svojevremeno je postojao onaj neki gallery2
<sale> civija: jbt, pa di jos uvijek dises?! :-)
<Mmike> SSL za smtp
<ivoks> Mmike: koje?!
<civija> BotaniCar: svoje 
<sale> s/di/ti/
<civija> sale: :)
<ivoks> Mmike: radi
<Mmike> ivoks, cek
<ivoks> u staroj verziji nije radio SSL, ali je radio TLS
<jelly-home> Mmike: za smtp auth, sa postfixom, bi trebao raditi ako imas debian ili derivat
<ivoks> jelly-home: u prvoj verziji m-s-d nije bio omogucen smtps port
<jelly-home> a tcp/465 je ionako deprecated
<ivoks> jelly-home: pa se koristio samo tls
<jelly-home> ivoks: to ni ne bi trebao imati po defualtu
<jelly-home> fino submission i starttls i vozi
<jelly-home> ljudima ni ne dati smtps
<ivoks> problem je sto nitko ne zna za submission
<ivoks> outlook ti nikada ne ponudi taj port
<ivoks> 25 i 465 bi trebali biti samo za servere, da
<jelly-home> thunderbird ga nadje i, mislim, proba prvog
<ivoks> ali eto... TB i Apple Mail ga kuze, MS proizvodi ga nisu uopce svjesni
<jelly-home> moguce da je outlook problematican kao sto je problematican u jos sto stvari
<civija> budz0r: http://gallery.menalto.com/ ?
<budz0r> civija: e to!
<budz0r> u gle, vec je verzija 3
<civija> tnx, izgleda zanimljivo
<civija> pogledat cu
<jelly-home> nego.  kako oguliti marelice za kolac?  Prvo pofuriti ili kaj?
<sale> :-)
<budz0r> civija: np, a sad gablec placas :)
<Mmike> ivoks, 11.10 je stari ubuntu? 
<budz0r> Mmike: prastari :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: ak su dovoljno zrele, gule se i bez furenja
<ivoks> Mmike: kaj ti nisi citao prepisku?
<civija> budz0r: ma samo zapisi na moje ime :)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: nisu bash
<budz0r> civija: deal :)
<BotaniCar> jelly:onda sfuri, najlakse je tak, kaj delas finoga ?
<Mmike> ivoks u staroj verziji nije radio SSL, ali je radio TLS
<Mmike> koja je to stara verzija?
<jelly-home> a stara ih oce na polovice pa skuhati, tako mi se cini da ce im sve ubiti
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: neki super jednostavni kolac, dole biskvit gore marelice i preliti pudingom
<BotaniCar> jelly: ako ih skuha ili ce morati jako paziti, ili bu dobila kashu, u svakom slucaju gubi i okus i sve korisno iz njih
<BotaniCar> Ja bi ih sfurio, pa ogulio i prepolovio 
<BotaniCar> ak sjebe kuhanje silom prilika ces raditi pekmez
<BotaniCar> kak je danas irc jeben, sto dobrih ideja sam dobil, sad i jedna za kolac 
<BotaniCar> volim vas :)
<ivoks> Mmike: da, SMTPS nije omogucen po defaultu
<jelly-home> "Marelice zarezati nožem na četiri mjesta, preliti kipućom vodom te pustiti da odstoje oko 2 minute, a zatims njih oguliti"
<Mmike> da
<BotaniCar> sline-mi-cure
<Mmike> nije :)
<Mmike> mislim da nije nit tls
<Mmike> cek, sad cu ti rec 
<ivoks> TLS je
<Mmike> daj mi 5 minuta
<BotaniCar> jelly: ako si ikad furil paradajze, ista je stvar 
<jelly-home> pa tak si i mislim
<ivoks>                                 set_postfix_option "smtpd_use_tls = yes"
<ivoks>                                 set_postfix_option "smtp_use_tls = yes"
<ivoks>                                 set_postfix_option "smtpd_tls_mandatory_protocols = SSLv3, TLSv1"
<jelly-home> ugh, ako da citam postfix-cn
<jelly-home> kao*
<Mmike> ivoks,koji je to turuntu
<Mmike> odakle si to pejstao?
<ivoks> Mmike: iz m-s-d postinstalla
<ivoks> /var/lib/dpkg/info/mail-stack-delivery.postinst
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> zanimljivo
<Mmike> zasto sam ja to morao na ruke metat onda? :)
<Mmike> cek sam malo
<ivoks> tko zna kaj si ti radio
<ivoks> ne bi bilo prvi put da tvrdis da si radio jedno, a u biti si radio drugo
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> Ha, bug!
<Mmike> u installeru
<Mmike> kad mu kazem proxy, ako sam sjebo, ne buni se, samo ode dalje
<BotaniCar> Nego kaj, bug , nije moj bed (TM) !!
<ivoks> kakav proxy?
<Mmike> apt proxy
<ivoks> Mmike: jel ti to mijenjas temu?
<Mmike> ne, isnstaliravam ubuntu iz nova da ti pokazem da ne radi
<Mmike> na ovo sam usput naletio :)
<ivoks> Mmike: da ne radi TLS?
<Mmike> nit tls nit ssl
<Mmike> sa smtpd
<Mmike> za
<ivoks> TLS radi
<Mmike> ok, ja brijem da ne radi
<Mmike> aj pricekaj sad malo :)
<ivoks> 11:51 < ivoks> Mmike: da, SMTPS nije omogucen po defaultu
<ivoks> ali smtp sa TLSom je
<Mmike> da, nije
<Mmike> al' daj cekaj malo :)
<Mmike> kaj, instaliram samo mail-stack-delivery, jeldte?
<Mmike> i to je to?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> uvijek me fascinira kak se sve u virtualboxu isntalira brze nego na pravoj kistri :)
<ivoks> jer ne pise po disku
<ivoks> nego u ram
<ivoks> i guest os misli da je flushao, a nije
<SilverSpace> dosla struja
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> u kvartu citavi tjedan hep ima servisiranje trafo stanica
<SilverSpace> kisa f1 na prvom treningu
<Mmike> ivoks, nakon instalacije mail-stack-deliveryja samo mi se port25 pojavio kao otvoren
<Mmike> nista drugo
<ivoks> da, i?
<ivoks> imas jos i imap, imaps, pop3, pop3, 2000
<Mmike> imas li?
<Mmike> bas i nemas
<ivoks> moras imati
<ivoks> jer paket ovisi o:
<ivoks> Depends: dovecot-core, dovecot-imapd, dovecot-pop3d, dovecot-managesieved, postfix
<ivoks> dakle, moras imati - svaki od ovih paketa sam otvara port
<Mmike> hm, da, trebalo je restartati dovecot nakon instalacije
<ivoks> da?
<Mmike> uglavnom, sad imam, na tom stroju, otvoreno: ssh, smtp, pop3, imap, imaps, pop3s
<Mmike> nemam tls
<ivoks> m-s-d ima restart dovecota u postinstallu
<ivoks> nemas tls?
<Mmike> jok
<ivoks> nadam se da ne odrazavas mail servere
<ivoks> ako mislis da port odredjuje imas li ili nemas tls
<Mmike> aha, objasni onda, plz
<jelly-home> sta zna dete sta je starttls, ono uzme i salje
<ivoks> TLS je portu 25 i 587
<ivoks> SSL je na 465
<Mmike> ok, i?
<ivoks> i telnet tvoj_server 25
<Mmike> e, i?
<ivoks> i ehlo moj.mali.pimpek.com
<jelly-home> swaks > telnet
<Mmike> da, nemam TSL, jeboga riza :)
<ivoks> nemas 250-STARTTLS
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> nit imam port 587 otvoren
<Mmike> da, ivoks, nemam
<Mmike> ubuntu 11.10
<ivoks> to nije cisti install, 100%
<Mmike> upravo izvukao
<ivoks> jel uopce imas main.conf?
<Mmike> tj, gurnuo u virtualbox
<Mmike> ne, taj fajl obicno obrisem :)
<dodobas> Mmike: sta os ?
<ivoks> pa instalacija paketa ga ne generira kada odaberes 'no config'
<Mmike> hm, restarao sam postgix
<Mmike> sad imam
<Mmike> root@buntor ~# echo "ehlo buntor"| nc mailtest 25 | grep -i tls
<Mmike> 250-STARTTLS
<Mmike> ok, ajmo dalje
<Mmike> znaci, sad s time k9mail po defaultu moze poslat mail?
<jelly-home> modulo self-signed cert, da
<jelly-home> nakon sto obavis starttls prijenos, klijent se jos mora autenticirati
<Mmike> da, al' k9mail nezna za starttls
<BotaniCar> placem od smijeha :) moj.mali.pimpek :) 
<jelly-home> s obzirom da malo ko moze rucno upikati ssl preko telneta ili nc-a, swaks je bolji ozbir za testiranje
<jelly-home> Mmike: cisto sumnjam da ne zna
<Mmike> auth type koji podrzava su plain/cram/login/auto
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/brandon-buck-novi-napadac/1039434/
<ivoks> zna k9mail tls
<ivoks> kak ne bi znao, pobogu
<ivoks> koristim ga svaki dan
<ivoks> znaci, ni postfix se nije restartao nakon instalacije
<jelly-home> STARTTLS je ukljucivanje SSL tunela.  Nakon toga opet ide EHLO i onda dobijes _drukcije_ mogucnosti od SMTP servera
<Mmike> ne, nit dovecot
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> sad mi neugodno :)
<Mmike> na stranu restartovi, al' k9mail je malo glup
<ivoks> ajde mi pejstaj na pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/mail-stack-delivery.postinst
<jelly-home> tipicno ce tek tad neka od plaintext autentikacija postati dostupna
<ivoks> tako je i napravljeno
<ivoks> smao plain text auth preko TLS/SSL-a
<Mmike> opce nisam gledao, naime, kad izaberem 'tls (always)' onda ovaj foras pot 587
<Mmike> i treba rukom upisati 25 tamo
<Mmike> i onda radi 
<ivoks> da, za 12.10 bi trebao barem 587 omoguciti
<ivoks> ako ne i 465
<jelly-home> to je strgano.  Na port 25 ne bi uopce smio gurati SMTP AUTH
<Mmike> jelly-home, je, da, al' radi, ipak, djelomicno, out-of-the-box
<ivoks> jelly-home: reci to outlooku
<Mmike> ne, k9mailu
<Mmike> ne koritsim outlook
<ivoks> ne, k9mail radi dobro
<ivoks> odabere pravi port, 587
<ivoks> outlook uvijek odabere 25, odabrao plain, tls ili ssl
<jelly-home> ivoks: kod friske instalacije bi trebao disableati auth na 25, tu tuku bruteforce spammeri kao blesavi
<ivoks> znas di je problem
<ivoks> problem je u debian package policyu
<ivoks> gdje jedan paket ne smije editirati conf file od drugog paketa
<jelly-home> srednjerocno je manja steta gnjaviti korisnike sa konfiguracijom porta nego sistemca _i_ korisnike sa provaljenim passwordima
<ivoks> osim ako drugi paket nema interface za to
<jelly-home> ivoks: ma to su gluposti
<jelly-home> :-)
<ivoks> postfix ima interface za main.cf
<ivoks> ali nema za master.cf
<ivoks> pa smo napisali nesto za master.cf, kako bi mogli sloziti amavis
<jelly-home> apsolutno svi -cn paketi rondaju po tudjim konfiguracijama
<ivoks> to sad treba samo malo doraditi za smtps i 587
<Mmike> ivoks, http://pastebin.com/LS0Q9hHP
<Mmike> cudno je, jer pise da postfix restarta 
<Mmike> ne i dovecot
<ivoks> jelly-home: da, al to je carnet
<ivoks> jelly-home: ja to ne mogu staviti u distribuciju
<ivoks> hm, netko je nesto petljao po paketu
<jelly-home> ivoks: ako donosis paket koji slaze nekakvu suvislu integraciju koje nema po defaultu, nisam siguran da imas izbora
<ivoks> u 12.04 se restartaju oba
<ivoks> jelly-home: da to napravim, debian maintaineri bi me pokopali
<ivoks> jelly-home: bio bi prozvan sotonom
<ivoks> vec mi se to jednom desilo
<jelly-home> ali ti nisi debian maintainer
<ivoks> kada sam napravio paket za wifi-radar
<jelly-home> i ubuntu policy je drukciji
<SilverSpace> http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=637274
<ivoks> po pitanju paketa, nije
<jelly-home> (hopefully)
<ivoks> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2005/05/msg01438.html
<jelly-home> mislim, mozes sloziti nazovi API za petljanje po tudjoj datoteci, i prestrikati oba paketa da to razumiju, ali ako je tvoj paket jedini korisnik, onda je to efektivno samo mazanje ociju
<ivoks> jelly-home: ali nije jedini korisnik
<ivoks> m-s-d pazi da ostavi mogucnost korisniku da uredi konfiguraciju
<jelly-home> onda super, imas dobar tehnicki argument
<ivoks> npr... dovecot
<ivoks> svaki od ovih dovecot alata dodaje svoje dio konfiguracije
<ivoks> ako korisnik ne zeli pop3, ne mora petljati po m-d-su, vec samo deinstalirati pop3 dodatak za dovecot
<ivoks> (u 12.04 i dalje)
<jelly-home> heh
<ivoks> uglavnom, pravilo je pravilo
<jelly-home> di ti je VCS za to cudo, ne vidim ga u apt-cache show mail-stack-delivery
<ivoks> Mmike: mislim da je ovo problem "if [ -x "/etc/init.d/postfix" ]; then"
<ivoks> Mmike: cini mi se kako u tom trenutku /etc/init.d/postfix jos ne postoji
<jelly-home> ma je al ubuntu krsi toliko pravila da jedno manje-vise ne bi bilo bitno <g>
<Mmike> ivoks, moguce, da
<ivoks> po pitanju paketa, ne krsi nista - tocnije, trudi se da se nista ne krsi
<ivoks> Mmike: da si instalirato postfix prije toga, ovaj bi ga restartao
<ivoks> jelly-home: dovecot je source za taj paket
<jelly-home> aha
<Mmike> ivoks, ,da, moguce. instalirao sam mail-stack-delivery
<ivoks> da, to je bug
<Mmike> I WIN I WIN :)
<ivoks> pa ne winas bas...
<ivoks> :p
<Mmike> iako, ne bas, jer sam krivo imao k9mail okonfiguriran
<Mmike> konfiguriran :)
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> a sad, dd-wrt
<Mmike> tj, ne sad, nego navecer
<Mmike> kme :/
<jelly-home> psmtr, di je link na ubuntu vcs u http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/quantal/dovecot
<ivoks> jelly-home: nema vcs
<jelly-home> nego kako se odrzava?
<ivoks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dovecot
<ivoks> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/quantal/dovecot/quantal
<ivoks> bzr branch lp:ubuntu/dovecot
<jelly-home> aha, znaci ima bzr
<ivoks> auto Mercedes GLK 350 na daljinsko upravljanje - platite 149 kn umjesto 299 kn
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> necu pitat zasto taj bzr nije linkan na packages.ubuntu.com/src:dovecot, to je valjda jedna od onih stvari koje "svi znaju"
<ivoks> ne, fali vsc unos u debian/control
<jelly-home> tsk
<jelly-home> kaj bi pisalo unutra, samo Vcs-Bzr: lp:ubuntu/dovecot ?
<ivoks> ne, html url
<ivoks> tj http
<ivoks> nego, moram ici...
<ivoks> pozdrav
<jelly-home> .o/
<jelly-home> checkoutalo se, u Debianu isto radi lp:ubuntu/dovecot url
<Mmike> index.hr ne radi iz van.hr
<jelly-home> mozda ih neko DDoSa
<jelly-home> Mmike: to je najjednostavniji a efikasan nacin obrane za domace portale; ostavis .hr .ba itd. promet i odrezes ostalo na edgeu
<jelly-home> mozda 20% legalnog prometa skine, a vecina i dalje moze pristupiti
<jelly-home> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/uhicen-homofob-koji-je-pretukao-lezbijke-na-tresnjevci-odvratne-lezbace-i-pederi-treba-vas-sve-pobit-i-popalit/624373.aspx
<jelly-home> ove potisnute bi fakat trebalo na preodgoj
<jelly-home> ili su ljudi podivljali zbog "Objavljeno prije 25 minuta -- U naseljima Špansko, Malešnica i Gajnice neće biti tople vodu u razdoblju od 9. srpnja 2012. u 7 sati ujutro do 10. srpnja 2012. oko 19 sati"
<BotaniCar> jelly: rekao si to kao da je 20% malo
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: mala cijena za zadrzati ostalih 80% prometa, da
<jelly-home> a Mmike si ionako može složiti proxy ako mu je priša
<Mmike> da, index neda proxy
<ivoks> jelly-home: taj url radi u bzru uvijek
<Mmike> tj, filtrira
<Mmike> :)
<igustin> ima netko iskustva s konverzijom CDR -> SVG? kakva su iskustva?
<ivoks> sto je cdr?
<igustin> ?
<ivoks> sto je cdr?
<jelly-home> ivoks: pa onda moze biti i u control fajli ne? :-)
<ivoks> jelly-home: pa valjda moze
<ivoks> jelly-home: osim ako nema neki policy... ovo ono :)
<jelly-home> krace za pisat i pejstat
<Mmike> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/stigli-novi-inspironi/117049.aspx
<jelly-home> ak ga upstream bzr zna, nema se ko kaj bunit
<ivoks> upstream je canonical, pa mogu uvaljat sto god zele :)
<jelly-home> ima posebno onaj Vcs-Browser za link za web browsable tree
<ivoks> znam da ima
<jelly-home> hm otkad je canonical upstream za bzr
<ivoks> kaj nije?
<ivoks> ah.. bazaar
<ivoks> http://bazaar.canonical.com/en/
<ivoks> neki lik u bircu ima surface
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: kaj s indexom
<jelly-home> pitam jer ne vidim nis ocito
<SilverSpace> opet puko 
<jelly-home> Meni Radi™
<Hrki> [Someone flooding from this top level domain consistantly with racist comments <770>]
<Hrki> lol, opet hrvati katolici napadaju :;)
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: kak ti radi 
<jelly-home> kliknes F5 i opet se učita
<SilverSpace> meni ne 
<jelly-home> ah, sad je 503
<jelly-home> i sad je opet učitao
<jelly-home> shrug
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/milanovic-opet-brani-prvog-cacic-je-ok-holy-nije/624380.aspx
<jelly-home> RADIMIR ČAČIĆ ostaje prvi potpredsjednik Vlade! Zoran Milanović opet je stao u obranu svog najbližeg suradnika, iako je Čačić de facto počinio isti "prekršaj" poput onog zbog kojeg je Mirela Holy morala podnijeti ostavku.
<Hrki> pa cacic je veca manga ond mirele
<Hrki> isto kao sto navijaci nesmiju piti alkohol na stadionu, a sanader je bez problema pio sampanjac i jos se smijo
<jelly-home> ne znam radije bi se družio sa Mirelom nego s njim
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Gazimir Prvi je uvijek u pravu
<Hrki> ovaj sdp nije smio ici u koalciju sa hns-om
<Hrki> mada neznam tko uopce glasa za te hns-ovce
<SilverSpace> Hrki: ne bi bez njih imali vecinu u saboru
<Hrki> cek, na izborima se glasalo za cijelu koalcijiu zajedno ?
<Hrki> nisi mogao glasati npr samo za sdp
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> samo za kukuriku
<Hrki> i kako su se onda dogovorili kolko hns-ovaca u sabor?
<BotaniCar> interni dogovor 
<BotaniCar> meni je prejako ovo kaj je Milanovic rekao (slobodno interpretiram) "nije ok zaposliti rodbinu, ali nekog politicki podobnog je" .. 
<BotaniCar> mislim, marsh, u redu je samo zaposliti strucnjaka.
<Hrki> ali kako taj milanovic ne kuzi, da ako odjebe cacica, narod bi ga volio
<Hrki> a ovako je obicna pickica
<Hrki> jebala ih ministarska placica
<BotaniCar> moze ga narod voljet, ali koalicija mu stranku drzi u mogucnosti da nesto i napravi. 
<BotaniCar> sta mu vrijedi da ga volim, ako odluci nekaj napraviti, a bivsa koalicija mu vecinom veli "NE" ?
<Hrki> recimo, ovaj odjebe cacica, ali clanovi hns-a znaju da da je to ok potez i oni odjebu cacica
<BotaniCar> jebi ga, kompromis .. mene vise cudi kaj cacica vlastita stranka jos u milosti drzi
<BotaniCar> nda, isto si pricamo
<BotaniCar> brijem da su frajeru svi duzni pare .)
<Hrki> :)
<Hrki> pa vidi u nogometu, tak je kako mamic kaze :D
<Hrki> stavio sukera
<Hrki> stimcu makli suspenziju :)
<Hrki> stavili ga kao izbornika da zacepi vise tu gubicu, i sad su svi ok
<SilverSpace> Hrki: naravno tak se to radi
<SilverSpace> da stici nisu dali mjesto ovaj ima moc da ih podriva 
<SilverSpace> ovako ce sutjeti 
<SilverSpace> i ovi ce bit sretni ako mu krene lose
<Hrki> ma samo nek on suti za vrijeme prijenosa tekmi, nemogu ga slusat
<SilverSpace> samo kaj bu ako mu krene odlicno
<jelly-home> znaci da dobor radi posal?
<SilverSpace> je ali mamicu izbija adute iz rukava
<Hrki> a jel recimo mogu ovi odjebat hns, i dogovirit se na brzinu sa laburistima ?
<Hrki> cisto da se makne cacic
<SilverSpace> Hrki: nema dogovora sa laburistima
<SilverSpace> sjebana je situacija u saboru skroz
<jelly-home> za pocetak bi bilo ok da ti ljude sjede tamo i slusaju, i da ne dobiju placu kad se ne pojave
<jelly-home> prebacim na sabor i 90% sjedala je prazno, jebes takav posao
<BotaniCar> dobro jelly veli, treba ih kroz financije, za pocetak, zainteresirati da dodju na posao; nakon toga da su za posao i zainteresirani i da ga rade
<BotaniCar> iako, ovaj zadnji dio ne stoji. Posao na kojem ne moras biti je izvrstan, ja ga ne bi odjebao :)
<SilverSpace> zato ni nece elektronske kartice
<weshmashian> ono kad ti riknu dva UPSa :)
<SilverSpace> ups
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> jelly, imal' bash nesto jednostavno za parsanje opcija, da mogu imati i -v i --verbose
<Mmike> a i --filesize=5
<Mmike> macka mi je legla na mobitel
<Mmike> :) ne mogu odoljeti a da se ne nazovem :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> snimaj
<Mmike> zapanjujuce
<Mmike> NIKAKVE reakcije
<Mmike> al' nikakve
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nemrem, lezi na mobu :)
<SilverSpace> nemas vibru
<SilverSpace> ukljucenu
<Mmike> imam
<Mmike> al' nista
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> flegma
<BotaniCar> Jer ako filozofski razmislimo, Čačićev izljev gnjeva i prijetnja uopće nisu planirani i ‘etički opeterećeni’ voljni čin. To je više kao neka nenadana situacija na autocesti. Čačić se jednostavno nije nadao da će ga Škrlec odbiti. Pa mu je pala magla na oči. Sreća da ovaj nije bio pred njim nego na telefonu. Inače bi ga pregazio.
<BotaniCar> http://bigblog.tportal.hr/spranja#29642
<ivoks> hm..
<ivoks> zna netko, ovak, napamet, moze li se open-iscsiu definirati source IP s kojeg ce traziti targete
<BotaniCar> ne ja
<BotaniCar> znam da na windowsima mozes .. 
<ivoks> vidim da se moze slagati load balancer sa interfejsima
<ivoks> al meni treba nesto jos jednostavnije :)
<SilverSpace> jos uvijek kisa na f1 drugom treningu
<Mmike> ta-dah!
<Mmike> ne pratim vise 1001 glupi alert
<Mmike> ooo, zivote, lijep li si
<Mmike> nego, imal' netko neke live podatke koje bi mi mogao dati na koristenje? Trebaao bih neku tablicu punu integera i/ili malih stringova, jedno 4-5-6 kolona max
<Mmike> da ima jedno 5-6 gigabajta podataka
<Mmike> kontekst mi je nebitan, samo da nisu random-generirani podaci
<BotaniCar> LOL :) 
<BotaniCar> Sorry, nemam niceg toliko, a da smijem dijeliti :( 
<BotaniCar> mozda imaju ovi openmap fanatici ?
<Mmike> mysql-5.0 -> 5.5
<Mmike> tablica od 19GB narala na 50GB
<ivoks> kaze prognoza na mobitelu da je na murteru grmljavina
<ivoks> a jednog oblaka nema
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kak si nadogradnju 'mysql-5.0 -> 5.5' delal ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, skopiras datadir (ugasenog) mysqla sa 5.0 na 5.5, upalis ga, ignoriras greske, kazes mysql_upgrade
<Mmike> ili dump/import
<BotaniCar> Pa, kak si ti delal ? 
<igustin> Mmike: zgeneriraj podatke u nizu, pa ti neće biti random ;)
<BotaniCar> i, jel rezultat isti bez obzira na metodu ?
<BotaniCar> igustin: :)))))))))))))
<Mmike> BotaniCar, oboje
<Mmike> BotaniCar, zato kaj sam imao ibdata file koji je bio velik 210GB
<Mmike> pa sam ga se htio rijesiti
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne ulazim u to zakaj, samo me zanimalo da li metoda utjece na rezultat
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> nadam se da ne :)
<ivoks> ibdata fajlovi su kompa
<ivoks> koma
<ivoks> moras dumpat, obrisat sve, pa ponovno importat
<BotaniCar> KAK SAD "NADAM SE" , pardn maj kaps , ali ako si probao oboje, onda nema nadanja, jel utjece ili ne ? 
<Mmike> da, ak se sjebes pa ne postavis 'innodb_file_per_table
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa, nadam se da ne. Preogroman mi dataset da provjeravam, a to je i tak baza glupih klikova, pa ak ih fali 50k, nije bed :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ajmo onda ponovno, ocito je da nisi probao obje metode, koju jesi ?
<BotaniCar> na ovom datasetu, ofc
<Mmike> obje
<Mmike> prvo sam napravio mysql_upgrade
<Mmike> i nakon toga dump/import
<Mmike> odnosno, prvo sam sa innobackupex napravio snapshot
<Mmike> srecom, od tih milijardu giga podatka ima samo oko 300njak MB myisama
<Mmike> pa je lock trajao kratko
<Mmike> onda sam taj snapshot skopirao na novi stroj
<Mmike> di nemrem 5.0 instalirat vise
<Mmike> mysql_upgrade
<Mmike> dump/import
<BotaniCar> iss, odo ja u offtopic, ali kak ti znas zakomplicirati stvari :) 
<Mmike> da se rijesim megavelikih ibdata fileova
<Mmike> di sam zakomplicirao?
<Mmike> UPRI PRSTOM 
 * BotaniCar upre prstom Mmike-u u glavu
<BotaniCar> mislio sam se ponuditi da probamisto na manjem datasetu, ali ni pijan ne mogu reproducirati ovakav scenario :)
<Mmike> sad isprobavam bas
<Mmike> na testu, ne radi
<Mmike> tj, nema razlike
<Mmike> a na tom novom stroju cim dodam autoincrement tabla naraste
<Mmike> znam da je bilo nekih izmjena s innodbom oko toga
<Mmike> al' da mi preko duplo naraste, to mi malo puno
<BotaniCar> puta madre, to me podsjeca na problem koji sam ja imao pred par mjeseci, idem bas vidjet jesam po'vato biljeske ... 
<SilverSpace> vruce
<Mmike> prije dodavanja autoincrement modifikatora tablica ima 300MB. Kad dodam autoincrement, onda naraste na 900MB
<SilverSpace> nema nikoga na stazi
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne znam, getopts?
<Mmike> jelly, da, glup je getopts
<Mmike> ak imam recimo: -f "moj file"
<Mmike> onda mi on ubije navodnike
<Mmike> tako da sam odjebao to i imam for param in $@
<Mmike> pa onda shiftam i to
<Mmike> getopts je super jer mosh rec: mojanaredba -flavt
<jelly-home> Mmike: kak to mislis ubije navodnike
<Mmike> a ovak moram -f -v -l -a -t
<Mmike> tak, parametri su: -f, moj, file
<jelly-home> ne znam, sve sto je iole kompliciranije pisem u perlu
<jelly-home> Mmike: cisto sumnjam da je tak bedasto, prije ce bit da si zaboravio "" negdje
<Mmike> jelly, cek
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> ima pravo
<Mmike> radi :)
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~/tmp$ ./paramtest.sh -vf "mario je konj"
<Mmike> Verb: on
<Mmike> File: mario je konj
<Mmike> kao i ovo:
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~/tmp$ ./paramtest.sh -f "mario je konj" -v
<Mmike> Verb: on
<Mmike> File: mario je konj
<Mmike> a i ovo: 
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~/tmp$ ./paramtest.sh -f "mario je konj"
<Mmike> Verb: off
<Mmike> File: mario je konj
<jelly-home> mislim, ako postoji mogucnost da je jezik/library glup ili da si ti napravio gresku, dozvoli si pomisliti da si ti napravio gresku
<Mmike> jap
<Mmike> mixao sam getopt i getotps
<Mmike> getopt je glup
<Mmike> getopts nije
<Mmike> doduse, getopts nezna raditi sa --verbose
<Mmike> pa mi je iteriranje kroz $@ ljepse
<SilverSpace> B.Sena se opet razbio u ogradu
<SilverSpace> u sat vremena 9 vozaca odvozilo krug dva :)
<Mmike> proklete reklame
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> mysql-5.5 ne postoji u debianu?
<fluffyguy> Dobar dan, postoji li linux alternativa ovom programu http://www.highspheres.com/products/pc_chrono/ ?
<ivoks> stoperica?
<ivoks> tehnicki, da... linux je danas sirok pojam - ovo postoji na androidu :)
<fluffyguy> ma pukao mi sat , a ne da mi se bootat u W7 samo zbog 4 min tabata intervala...
<fluffyguy> sad sam napamet brojao ...valjda je nisam previše varirao :)
<ivoks> dakle, treba ti stoperica?
<cool_code> fluffyguy, chronojump
<ivoks> ili stopwatch
<fluffyguy> cool_code koliko vidim to je software koji se koristi s njihovim uređajem...ili se varam?
<fluffyguy> pošto je na španjolskom moje znanje se bazira na Marisol
<cool_code> fluffyguy, upravu si
<cool_code> fluffyguy, izvini
<ivoks> fluffyguy: stopwatch
<ivoks> sudo apt-get install stopwatch
<fluffyguy> cool_code nema problema 
<ivoks> nije kandidat na izboru za miss, ali ako ti treba stoperica...
<fluffyguy> ivoks sad cu vidjet dal je to to, ma samo da ima GUI
<ivoks> ima, tcl/tk :)
<fluffyguy> ivoks odlično , poslužit če svrsi
<fluffyguy> ć*
<ivoks> no krasno
<ivoks> nema signala za dvb-t
<ivoks> a sta sad... onda idem raditi :)
<hbogner> he he he, tv je ionako hipnoza za mase
<hbogner> bolje ti bez toga
<ivoks> pa ja samo gledam humoristicke serije
<ivoks> 2,5, malcolma i big bang
<ivoks> rtl2 ih sve fino reprizira u loopu
<fluffyguy> ako imaš razmnu brzinu interneta mislim da je TV beskoristan
<fluffyguy> Ionako sam slab sa živcima ,a reklame na Novoj i RTL-u baš i ne pomažu 
<hbogner> super, netko iskljucio klimu u prostoriji di su serveri  ostavio mali prozor otvoren na kant :D
<fluffyguy> ... to će ih sigurno ohladiti :)
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> sad kad je vani zapuhalo je ugodnie
<hbogner> prvo sam sve skroz otvorio da promjenim zrak, da ja mogu disat tu, a onda palim klimu i zatvaram
<fluffyguy> ma trenutno vegetiram... mislio sam da ce biti kasnije sparno ( očito sam se prevario) pa sam prebacio trening na 16 sati... 
<fluffyguy> i sad vani vjetar i niti malo sparine 
<ivoks> sutra mi istice ugovor s vipom
<ivoks> mogao bi uzeti s3
<Hrki> koju tarifu imas, kolko ce te kostat
<Hrki> sigurno si mocan
<jelly-home> ivoks: nemas tv prek interneta?
#ubuntu-hr 2012-07-07
<Vjetar> jutar
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: jel ti se stucalo sinoc :)
<MmikeDOMA> ne
<MmikeDOMA> zakaj? :)
<SilverSpace> malo smo te ogovarali barbara i ja :)
<SilverSpace> kak si neodgovoran :))
<SilverSpace> zavrsio treci trening sad se ceka 14h
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: samo da znas kak nam je bilo dobro http://pojemario.com/wp/?p=4681 :D 
<jelly-home> wtf, ubuntu ne zna koji program moze gledati png?
<jelly-home> [14:44] ~ => see mnt/burek/mnt/nc/cluster.PNG                                                                         studio-Studio-XPS-1340
<jelly-home> Error: no "view" mailcap rules found for type "image/png"
<jelly-home> eog radi, samo nema mailcap integracije
<jelly-home> dažd daždi, kvalifikacija ni
<SilverSpace> hebo ih englezi i njihova kisa
<ivoks> dakle...
<ivoks> s3 je zbilja dobar uredjaj
<ivoks> danas zena u VIP-u, u Sibeniku
<ivoks> kuka jer ne moze kcerki, koja ima Blackberry, poslati bluetoothom sliku sa svog iPhonea
<ivoks> i naravno, i kcerka i majka su optuzile Blackberry :)
<SilverSpace> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2012-07-08
<Mmike> ivoks, kol'ko te izasao s3?
<dodobas> e Mmike-alo :)
<ivoks> kobajasi ubojica
<ivoks> Mmike: pa pise na vipnetovoj stranici
<ivoks> f1 bi trebao biti olimpijska disciplina
<ivoks> ako moze atletika, zasto ne i f1
<ivoks> i mr. been voli f1
<ivoks> svi uvjeti su zadovoljeni
<ivoks> kaj je to schumacher presao hamiltona, na stazi, usred engleske?
<ivoks> koliko je alonso bolji vozac od ovog webbera
<ivoks> al sta kad pravila kazu da ovaj ispred mora biti sporiji
<ivoks> sad ce kongregirati svi f1-ubuntu-hr fanovi
<jelly-home> mrmlj
<ivoks> treba pratiti te prijenose na ORF-u
<ivoks> ti komentatori uopce nemaju osjecaje
<ivoks> monotono cijelo vrijeme, skoro sam zaspao
<ivoks> kad ce australci odbaciti kolonijalnu zastavu
<jelly-home> otočani imaju vimbldon i f1 danas, svašta nešto
<ivoks> http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/06/so-thats-it-for-thunderbird/
<jelly-home> sve u browser, sve u browser, sve u browser jedan je Gecko
<jelly-home> taman je počelo muško finale tenisa
<ivoks> zanimljivo
<ivoks> nekako mi se cini da broj firefox korisnika opada, dok broj thunderbird korisnika raste
<ivoks> vecina IT kompanija radi jednu te istu gresku, bar ja mislim da je greska
<ivoks> istina je da ljudi sve vise koriste mobitele i tablete
<ivoks> ali mislim da nije tocno da im je to zamjena za desktop
<jelly-home> to jest zamjena za dobar dio, ali ne sve, upotrebe desktopa
<ivoks> mislim da nije zamjena
<ivoks> dapace, mislim da je potpuno neovisni dodatak
<ivoks> koji se moze lijepo povezati s desktopom
<ivoks> jos nisam upoznao niti jednu osobu koja se rijesila svog desktopa nakon sto je nabavila mobitel ili tablet
<jelly-home> naglasak na "ne sve"
<ivoks> jednostavno je - to su potpuno novi gadgeti, novo trziste
<ivoks> jelly-home: ali cim ne zamjenjuje sve, onda nije zamjena
<jelly-home> da je neovisan, je, i da ce uzeti dio trzista desktopa sigurno hoce
<ivoks> jer desktopi su jos uvijek tu
<ivoks> mislim da nece uzeti nista od trzista
<ivoks> dapace, stvara svoje trziste
<jelly-home> hoce, za 10 godina neces imat 50% desktopa koliko sad u odnosu na prenosive djidje
<ivoks> sumnjam
<jelly-home> IT ce ih koristiti zbog nuznosti, razvoj se najbolje radi na radnim stanicama
<jelly-home> ali mojoj mami je dosta tabletic za skype i recepte
<ivoks> je, ali nije dosta za napisati mail
<jelly-home> i za to je dosta
<ivoks> vrlo brzo ce popizditi i traziti tipkovnicu
<jelly-home> ma jok, mozes napisati 10 mailova dnevno na ipadu po staklu a da ti ne smeta
<ivoks> koliko dugo vec postoje igrace konzole?
<ivoks> to ti je najbolji primjer
<jelly-home> Atari 2600 je... 70tih izasao
<ivoks> trziste za igre se okrece PC-u
<jelly-home> i, nota bene, bio je po kucama prije racunala opce namjene
<ivoks> http://www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/IgniteGT-PC-gaming-vs-CONSOLE-gaming1.png
<ivoks> isss
<ivoks> 37 godina je prosjecna staros gamera
<ivoks> koje propale generacije
<jelly-home> to su upravo klinci iz 80-90tih
<ivoks> kolera na kubi
<ivoks> pazi ovo
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/u-zagrebu-pijan-automobilom-prosao-kroz-crveno-i-ubio-23godisnjeg-motociklista/624518.aspx
<ivoks> subota, 7.7.2012.
<ivoks> 35 komentara - uglavnom kako vozaca initya treba spaliti na lomaci i slicno
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/sudar-u-splitu-52godisnjak-podlegao-ozljedama-u-bolnici/624597.aspx
<ivoks> subota, 7.7.2012.
<ivoks> 0 komentara
<ivoks> vjerojatno zato sto su u pitanju kia i hyndai
<ivoks> hyundai
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/izmedju-grabovca-i-knezevih-vinograda-automobil-sletio-u-kanal-vozac-poginuo/624531.aspx
<ivoks> subota, 7.7.2012.
<ivoks> 0 komentara
<jelly-home> ili u splitu nemaju volje drkati po internetu nego su na moru ili na kafi
<ivoks> ne, doista je rijec o tipu automobila
<ivoks> ako sudar skrivi, ili cak sudjeluje, osoba sa 'skupljim' autom, ljudi obicno spominju dozivotni zatvor, lomace i slicno
<jelly-home> geografska povezanost
<ivoks> ako u sudaru sudjeluju dva 'jeftinija' vozila, u najboljem slucaju ces dobiti 'RIP' kao komentar
<jelly-home> to isto, autenticni rvacki jal
<ivoks> nema lomaci, zatvora i slicno
<jelly-home> al s druge strane kaj, radi se o ljudima koji imaju vremena za -- pisati komentare na fkn indexu
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> al obje nesrece, i ova u splitu i ova u zagrebu, su gotovo iste
<ivoks> obojica su ubili drugu osobu
<ivoks> obojica su bili pod 'gasom'
<jelly-home> ak ocekujes inteligentnu diskusiju uvjeta i razloga nesrece, na krivom si mjestu
<ivoks> ne, mene fascinira to licemjerje drustva
<jelly-home> mene ne, ja sam stoput gori 
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YV_pmkjkAE8
<jelly-home> Title: the bandit with the best tits, Views: 111673, Rating: 95.78947%
<ivoks> al komentar...
<ivoks> 'i﻿ would fuck her in shelf defense...'
<SilverSpace> kaj su ovi poludjeli http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/kraj-razvoja-mozillinog-thunderbirda/117106.aspx
<ivoks> pa mozilla je sama tako rekla
<ivoks> odnosno, da oni, kao korporacija, vise nece ulagati u razvoj
<ivoks> Thunderbird više nije prioritet u Mozilli
<ivoks> ^ to je blesavo
<ivoks> thunderbird nije prioritet od 2007.
<jelly-home> no hajde, pa izdali su 3.x nakon 2 godine
<jelly-home> ili 3? 
<SilverSpace> u stvari tu se nu nema bas vise nest pobiljsati
<Mmike> ivoks, pa kol'ko, koja tarifa i to?
<ivoks> Mmike: PA SVE TI PISE
<ivoks> kaj cu ti ja sad govorit koju sam tarifu uzimao
<SilverSpace> nadogradit ce zkrpe i bug i to je ok
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj se sramis? :)
<SilverSpace> lol
 * jelly-home se srami sto Mmike nakon 20 godina i dalje ne RTFM
<Mmike> jelly, kad ne pise tam koju tarifu je uzeo
<SilverSpace> ja sam jucer odlucio da jos godinu dana ostajem na legendu 
<SilverSpace> jedino ako se ne pokvari 
<Mmike> ne kuzim zakaj ljudi tak ne vole zelinu i prigorje
<Mmike> pre super je tamo
<SilverSpace> ha sad ce jos Holy izbaciti iz SDP_a :) 
<SilverSpace> kak ih Gazimir Prvi hebe
<SilverSpace> Mmike: je 
<SilverSpace> ako imas ok susjede
<ivoks> s3 se uopce ne moze usporedjivati sa sensationom, a kamoli desireom
<ivoks> uopce, samsung se ne moze usporedjivati s htcom
<ivoks> nikad. vise. htc.
<Mmike> da, al' je desire kostao 600 kuna
<Mmike> u tarifi svezapimpek 125
<Mmike> ili 250
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: kad se doselis i upoznas s njima, pokazes im svoju kolekciju oruzja pa ce biti ok?
<Mmike> da, 250
<ivoks> ne kada je izasao
<Mmike> ja sam ga za toliko kupio
<ivoks> ti si ga kupio 2011.
<Mmike> tja, nemam pojma
<Mmike> mozda cak i 2010
<Mmike> u prosincu
<jelly-home> pa i ovaj ce iduce godine biti 4kkn
<Mmike> root@buntor ~# strace -p 13399
<Mmike> Process 13399 attached - interrupt to quit
<Mmike> futex(0x7f90b749434c, FUTEX_WAIT_PRIVATE, 9, NULL
<Mmike> i tako thunderbird ceka
<Mmike> i ceka, i ceka, i uzimlje 100% cpua
<Mmike> mozda je i bolje da je mozilal odustala od njega
<Mmike> da me natjera da se na mutt vratim
<ivoks> desire, kada je izasao, bio je 5000kn
<ivoks> isto kao i svaki od ostalih 'fancey' modela
<ivoks> http://www.vipnet.hr/privatni-pretplatnici/mobilni-telefoni/-/phone/1645
<ivoks> bug? :)
<Mmike> mreza )
<Mmike> ivoks, neznam
<ivoks> uz ugovor na 2 godine, i tarifi 'sve za mene 150', desire je kostao 3000kn
<Mmike> ivoks, znam da sam zeni kupio legend, cca6-7 mjeseci prije, 1000 kuna
<ivoks> toliko danas s3 kosta uz tarifu 'bez limita 111'
<ivoks> http://mob.hr/htc-desire-vip/
<Mmike> ma nije, covjece, 1000 kuna je kostao
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: lol ima i u tome nesto :)
<Mmike> frend je uzeo desire cim se pojavio, na biznis 200 tarifi (ili tako nesto, 200 kuna mjesecno) oko soma kuna ga je platio
<Mmike> ja sam ga uzeo na ueber popustu za bozic, pa je zato bio 600
<ivoks> http://mob.hr/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/htc_desire_vip_cijene.gif
<ivoks> dakle, ovo je u 4. mjesecu, kada je dosao na trziste
<ivoks> jasno da su ga kasnije prodafali jeftinije
<SilverSpace> Mmike: u kojoj tarifi legend 1000kn mene je doso 2K
<Mmike> eto, sve za mene 250 =  800 kuna
<ivoks> dakle, u tadasnjoj 'top' VIP tarifi, mobitel je kostao 9kn, kao i s3 danas
<Mmike> SilverSpace, komplet 200, mislim
<SilverSpace> ah onda da
<Mmike> ivoks, ne, kostao je 800 kuna, a s3 danas kosta 3k kuna
<ivoks> Mmike: 800kn je trajni nalog i prijenos broja
<ivoks> i 2 godine
<Mmike> da, ovo je za privatne osobe
<Mmike> slicno je za poslovne
<ivoks> iste su cijene
<Mmike> da, naravno, 2 godine ugovor
<ivoks> http://www.vipnet.hr/privatni-pretplatnici/mobilni-telefoni/-/phone/4102
<Mmike> pa, ako je tebi 800 isto kao i 2500, da, onda su iste cijene :)
<SilverSpace> ma je necu vise od njih uzeti na dvije godine rade skupim lovu i kupim uredaj na kraju me dode manje bar za moju tarifu
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa da, nema izbora trenutno, skupo je sve
<ivoks> kojih 2500?
<ivoks> na 222 je cijena 2000kn
<Mmike> ja brijem da cu isto radije kupiti polovni samsung s2 za 1800-2200 kuna nego uzet novi s3 za 2500 kuna na 'uzmem ti sve' tarifi
<Mmike> Bez limita 222 2299 kn
<Mmike> znaci, 2300 kuna, a tam si imao 800 kuna
<Mmike> meni je to solidna razlika
<ivoks> ma gdje?!
<ivoks> http://www.vipnet.hr/privatni-pretplatnici/mobilni-telefoni/-/phone/4102
<ivoks> pokazi brojku 2300
<ivoks> ima samo 1999
<Mmike> http://www.vipnet.hr/poslovni-korisnici/mobilni-telefoni/-/phone/4107
<Mmike> aha, privatni/poslovin
<ivoks> aha... 32GB
<ivoks> postoji 16 i 32GB
<ivoks> ja sam si uzeo 16, sasvim dovoljno
<ivoks> i 32x vise nego na desireu :)
<Mmike> da, beskonacno vise
<Mmike> stavio sam si sinoc google maps jer ih nisam stavio nagon cigan-moda
<ivoks> nije beskonacno, ali na desireu mi je falilo prostora
<Mmike> i najednom nemam vise mjesta :)
<Mmike> ja imam 400 MB, jedva, za aplikacije
<Mmike> ma i to sam puno rekao
<Mmike> cek
<ivoks> i sad... i na taj desire i na s3 idu iste aplikacije
<Mmike> 286MB
<Mmike> misilm, smijesno je :)
<ivoks> a da ne govorimo o gorila staklu
<Mmike> ivoks, u galaxy nemres sd kartice ili nest takvog metat?
<ivoks> i amoledu :)
<ivoks> u s3? mozes
<ivoks> pa stavio sam si karticu iz sensationa
<ivoks> koja je manja od interne memorije telefona
<ivoks> u *nexuse* ne ide SD
<ivoks> to je googlova odluka od pocetka
<Mmike> ova tarifa 222 je prevata :)
<Mmike> kao, imas besplatno, al' moras odabrat u kojim mrezama
<ivoks> da, malo je mutava
<ivoks> pa tako je i 250 bila
<ivoks> 400 je bila prva sa besplatno prema svima
<Mmike> nije, to ja imam sad
<ivoks> sa 250 si morao birati prema kome ce biti besplatno
<Mmike> imam 300 minuta i 500 SMSova
<Mmike> hm, ja to nemam
<Mmike> imam besple VPN
<ivoks> onda to nije ista kao moja
<Mmike> i 300+500+1GB
<Mmike> sve za posao 250
<ivoks> to sam i ja imao
<Mmike> s tim da ju placam 125 
<ivoks> ali 400
<Mmike> e, i da, uspostava poziva mi je nekih 20-30 lipa
<Mmike> ugl 'ista klasa' (ne zaboravimo naglasiti navodnike!) danas i onda je oko 1500 kuna razlike
<ivoks> pa to ista klasa je dvojbeno... jer koriste isti sustav i iste aplikacije
<ivoks> da, to je onda bio domet, ali...
<ivoks> ovaj telefon je veci, puno veci, laksi, puno laksi, ima 'nabrijanije' komponente
<ivoks> i, rekao bih, kvalitetnijeg proizvodjaca :)
<Mmike> a mislim
<Mmike> gle koliko HTC one kosta
<ivoks> nisam gledao, ne zanima me htc :)
<ivoks> ali vjerojatno je isto 5000kn
<Mmike> woot? tmobile digao cijene? pred 2 tjedna sam gledao, imao si iphone4 za 500njak kuna na 175kn mjesecno tarifi
<Mmike> sad nema
<ivoks> ove nove vip tarife su mi ok jer imas besplatno primanje poziva po cijeloj europi
<Mmike> Znam, uzet cu HTC Tytan!
<ivoks> osim zrbije, crne gore i kosova
<ivoks> srbije
<ivoks> **Naknada za uspostavu poziva od 2,99 kn/poziv primjenjuje se na dolazne pozive.
<ivoks> wtf?! :)
<Mmike> HTC Wildfire S Grey <- procitao 'gay'
<Mmike> ma, peder si
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> pederi su! :)
<ivoks> pa nece ti dati badava
<ivoks> al dobro je sto imas neograniceni net
<ivoks> samo ti smanje brzinu na 'limitu'
<Mmike> haha, ima senzation na njuskalu 'nov netaknut' za 3k kuna :)
<ivoks> ja sam svojeg vec obecao bratu
<ivoks> hero je kod dodobasa, desire kod sestre, a sensation ide burazu sutra
<Astemd> Mmike: ko ne voli Zelinu i Prigorje, da ga vidim? :)
<Astemd> tu je Domjanić rođen
<Mmike> ides, ivoks
<Mmike> nisam znao da imas i brata! :)
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> sad se sjecam da si pricao o njemu par puta
<Mmike> Astemd, gledao jucer malo okolo kaj ekipa prodaje i za koju paru
<Mmike> to je pre smijesno
<Mmike> jedini bed, avioni lete sve u 16 iznad
<Astemd> aha
<Astemd> a moraju negdje leteti :)
<Astemd> meni lete iznad vinograda ;)
<Astemd> to me ne smeta previše
<Mmike> e, i pio tako fino vino
<Astemd> eeeeeeeeeeee!
<Mmike> iznenadjujuce
<Astemd> znam
<Mmike> obicno kad zagorci pocnu pricat o finim vinima onda neznam sto bih rekao
<Astemd> jer iz mog vinograda godinama je izlazio "delanec"
<Mmike> mislim, nisam neki vinopija, al' kad mi se carape pocnu stiskat, nesto ne valja
<Astemd> ali ako počupaš direkt
<Astemd> ili kompletan nasad
<Astemd> i posadiš jednu sortu
<Astemd> i ako bude dobra godina
<Astemd> dobiješ vino za kojim se sva ova kupovna mogu sakriti
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi vidio slike sa twitupzg :)
<Astemd> samo ako nije dobra godina onda nije svake godine jednako dobro
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imaju sad i zagorci dobra vina nije to vise tudum 
<Mmike> da, velim, nisam neki vinoznalac
<Mmike> meni i grasevina belje ok :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nisam, imas url?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://pojemario.com/wp/?p=4681
<SilverSpace> jos smo te i ogovarali :)
<Mmike> http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_i9001_galaxy_s_plus-3908.php <- 800 kuna prodaje lik
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne cudi me :)
<ivoks> Mmike: da, to je tak...
<ivoks> Mmike: ima frend
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<Mmike> http://pojemario.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/IMG_7171.jpg
<Astemd> a glede aviona, oko Velike Gorice avioni lete sve u 24, a svejedno mi se čini da tam ima ljudi više neg u Sesvetama, Zaprešiću ili Samoboru :)
<Mmike> ivoks, cini se (po speckama) bolje od Legenda
<SilverSpace> Mmike: barbara je zakon 
<Mmike> Astemd, to kaj ima hrpa ljudi tam di je lose ne znaci da to nesto u biti nije tak lose :)
<ivoks> Mmike: sve je bolje od legenda :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, kod njenog decka smo bili na rostilju jucer :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ispale ti sise :)
<Mmike> ivoks, osim desirea. 
<Mmike> da, desire ima malo brzi proc
<Mmike> i to je sve
<ivoks> i ekran
<SilverSpace> ivoks: lol 
<SilverSpace> bilo mi zima
<ivoks> ako je legend ono sto mislim da je, onda ima ocajan ekran
<Mmike> legend ima izvrstan ekran
<ivoks> ah, ne, ja sam mislio na wildfire
<Mmike> puno bolji nego ovo kaj ja imam sad
<Mmike> da, ne, wildfire je drek
<Mmike> iako ovaj novi wildfire nije drek
<Mmike> sam je majusan
<Astemd> ja ću s S1 preći na S3, kad narastem :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: samo ako nisi na suncu onda je legend ok ali na suncu slabo se vidi
<Astemd> Glaxy, of korz :)
<SilverSpace> Astemd: a je
<Astemd> a koji se na suncu dobro vidi?
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> sensation i s3 se dobro vide
<Astemd> pogotovo kad namjestiš da ekran bude taman da troši što manje baterije
<ivoks> tocnije 'vide se', a dobro je relativno :)
<SilverSpace> ja sam napikisao na Glaxy Note 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a k'o i svi
<Mmike> desire (moj) se lose vidi na suncu
<ivoks> SilverSpace: onda cekaj, izaci ce novi
<Mmike> u mraku radi k'o veliki :)
<ivoks> :)
<Astemd> svi rade u mraku ko veliki :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: pa da reko uzimam za godinu dana
<Mmike> u biti, zadnji mob koji sam imao a da se na suncu izvrsno vidio je bila nokia 3210
<Mmike> ili 6150
<Mmike> ili kaj vec sam imao
<Astemd> imo sam oba :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: novi ce imati android 4.1
<SilverSpace> imao Note u rukama i jako mi se svidio
<Astemd> i 3210 i ... jel bio 6150 ili 6510? :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nije bila anna?
<ivoks> da vidimo sto ce quadrand standard reci
<SilverSpace> zasto svi pisu da je Alonso pogresio u taktici sa gumama da to nije napravio vjerovatno bi bio treci 
<ivoks> 3953 sa stednjom energije
<Mmike> SilverSpace, vjerojatno zato sto je istina ? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nemam pojma mi smo si zasjeli i nisam bas hodao okolo 
<ivoks> 5568 bez stednje energije
<SilverSpace> bilo nas je stotinjak
<SilverSpace> nemres sve ni vidit
<SilverSpace> pogotovo kad mrak padne
<SilverSpace> Mmike: alonso je morao ic zadnju izmenu na meke 
<SilverSpace> tako da to nije greska
<Mmike> pa, mogao je meke u sredini imat
<Mmike> npr
<SilverSpace> opet bi mu bilo isto 
<ivoks> http://webcafe.net.hr/forwarduse/komnetar/inner.html?select=201207080062503
<Mmike> Onaj tko je odredjivao kako ce se koja ulica u Spanskom zvati, taj je pijan bio.
<SilverSpace> dapace te meke su trebale biti prednost u zadnjoj izmjeni 
<SilverSpace> kad je bio laksi
<Astemd> ivoks, bolja mi je ona s Čačićem i Hanibalom Lecterom :)
<Astemd> makar, Čačiću je vrijeme da se "raspadne"
<ivoks> http://webcafe.net.hr/forwarduse/komnetar/inner.html?select=201207060378503
<Astemd> tu su mi poslali jučer
<ivoks> http://webcafe.net.hr/forwarduse/komnetar/inner.html?select=201207050316503
<Astemd> i tu
<Astemd> ali dobre su :)
<ivoks> http://webcafe.net.hr/forwarduse/komnetar/inner.html?select=201206290450503
<Mmike> ne vjerujem da jos nema silverstone novi za rfactor
<ivoks> http://webcafe.net.hr/forwarduse/komnetar/inner.html?select=201206260354503
<ivoks> hahahaha
<Mmike> hehe :)
<ivoks> http://webcafe.net.hr/forwarduse/komnetar/inner.html?select=201206150411503
<ivoks> ovaj je dobar
<ivoks> http://webcafe.net.hr/2012/05/16/0348007.63.jpg
<SilverSpace> hebate skoro se svaki dan netko utopi 
<ivoks> http://webcafe.net.hr/2012/03/28/0435007.63.jpg
<ivoks> ahahahahahahahahahaha
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/felix/
<SilverSpace> odlican danas
<ivoks> aj bok
<Mmike> h00s se ozenio :)
<Mmike>  Najniža jutarnja temperatura od 19 do 22, najviša dnevna između 34 i 36 °C. <- Zagreb sutra.
<ivoks> da, je
<ivoks> al nas vise ne posjecuje pa mu ne mozemo cestitati :)
<ivoks> E17 heading towards a Stable Release - No Really!
<ivoks> pa to je u razvoju, kaj, 10 godina vec?
<SilverSpace> Samsung razvaljuje 
<ivoks> http://e17releasemanager.wordpress.com/2012/07/06/10/
<ivoks> We rarely check our trac. It’s actually pretty embarrassing. I committed a patch last week that had been literally just sitting on trac for 5 years.
<Mmike> bas
<Mmike> cemu
<Mmike> :)
 * Mmike je koristio E16, mislim
<Mmike> na svom prvom debianu ikad
<ivoks> i ja sam ga koristio
<ivoks> dok sam bio uber hacker i koristio gentoo
<ivoks> i debian
<Mmike> znam ad su svi wmaker koristili
<Mmike> tu i tamo netko KDE
<Mmike> gnome je bio pre smijesno smijesan
<Mmike> true hackers su koristili fvwm
<Mmike> a ja sam si skompajliravao sam svoj e :)
<ivoks> ja sam kompajlirao gnome
<ivoks> na redhatu
<Mmike> zanimljivi koncepti su postojali, cak mi neki i fale sa
<Mmike> sad
<Mmike> recimo, ctrl-lijev-desno tre prebacivalo izmedju virtualnih desktopa unutar virtualnog neceg
<Mmike> a tih virtualnih neceg si mogao imati koliko zelis
<Mmike> nisam siguran vise kako se mijenjalo to
<Mmike> sa altgr-1/2/3
<Mmike> i super je bilo sto si mogao uzet vrh ekrana i malo ga odvuc dolje, i pojavi ti se, na pola, tja drugi virtualni nesto
<ivoks> to su bili najobicniji virtualni desktopi :)
<Mmike> da, neznam
<Mmike> gnoma to nema sad tak
<ivoks> kaj nema
<ivoks> virtualne desktope?
<Mmike> tu imam 12 virtualnih desktopa izmedju kojih idem ctrl-alt-lijevo/desno
<ivoks> ili gore dolje
<Mmike> da, al' imam sve u jednom redu
<Mmike> pa nemrem gore/dolje
<ivoks> kak nemres?
<Mmike> tak, nemrem
<Mmike> nemam kud otic gore, kad su mi desktopi svi u nizu
<ivoks> pa mozes ih posloziti u vise redova od ne znam kad
<Mmike> nemam ih u 2 reda (tipa, 6 gore, 6 dolje)
<ivoks> ja ih uvijek imam u dva retka
<Mmike> ja ne, komplikovano mi je tako
<Mmike> ovako mi je puno lakse
<Mmike> uglavnom! :)
<ivoks> :)))))))))))))))))))
<ivoks> a bunis se sto nema? :D
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> bunim se sto nema tog sto je imao enlightment
<Mmike> tj 'bunim' se
<Mmike> nije da se fakat bunim :)
<Mmike> znaci, tamo bih sa ctrl-alt-lijevo/desno isao izmedju virtualnih, ajmo rec, desktopa
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> al' te virtualne desktope si mogao grupirati u nesto iznad toga
<Mmike> i onda bih sa ctrl-alt-lijevo/desno isao samo po desktopima u toj 'grupi'
<ivoks> ne sjecam se neceg takvog
<Mmike> a sa altgr-1/2/3 (mislim) si isao izmedju tih 'grupa'
<ivoks> davno je to bilo... 2003.
<Mmike> uh, i prije
<Mmike> 2000te
<ivoks> 2003. sam zadnji put koristio e16
<Mmike> ja sam se 2003ce opet na windowse vratio jer sam poceo u elektromagicu raditi, i programirati im ERP, koji je na windowsima bio 
<Mmike> al' je mail bio na debianu, i fileshareovi neki su bili na debianu i web stranice su bile na debianu (dok nisu osle na IIS)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UgpOVNmXmI
<ivoks> sjebo me C&C suborac
<ivoks> danas smo trebali zauzeti bazu, a kasni vec 23 minute
<ivoks> sunce mu kilavo, sigurno se napio sinoc
<ivoks> kaze predsjednik da su nam besplatni gripeni preskupi
<ivoks> i da je bolje uloziti 20 milijuna eura u jos jedan remont migova
<ivoks> eto, tak nam i treba kad za predsjednika biramo samoprozvanog glazbenika
<ivoks>  Bolje je da remontiramo četiri naša MiG-a i kupimo još šest polovnih i tako premostimo šest do deset godina
<ivoks> krpanje u nedogled
<Mmike>  Svibanj 27 - 0·26 - Img 7388.Jpg
<Mmike> pa to stavi tockicu onu u filename
<Mmike> da
 * Mmike je glasao za josipovica
<Mmike> al' samo iz straha da bandic ne dobije
<Mmike> :/
<Mmike> jadno
<ivoks> nda
<ivoks> opet je cacic usro
<ivoks> Sve se “zakompliciralo” nakon posjeta potpredsjednika Vlade Radimira Čačića Rusiji, gdje su predstavnici ruske vlade obećali Hrvatskoj veliki offset ako kupi MiG29. Za 12 aviona Rusi traže oko 90 milijuna eura.
<ivoks> a rusi nam nude madjarske avione koje ovi prodaju
<ivoks> joj cacicu konju
<ivoks> a nis... idem omda
#ubuntu-hr 2013-07-01
<ivoks> jutro
<vileni> jutro
<ivoks> kvragu
<ivoks> moram po novu osobnu
<vileni> ivoks: stara ti istekla ili?
<vileni> ja jos ne kuzim zasto je toliko hitno dobiti novu
<ivoks> nije hitno, zato i velim 'kvragu'
<ivoks> meni ja fakat istekla
<vileni> nezgodno :)
<ivoks> a siguran sam da ce biti hrpetina pacijenata koji zele novu jer ne znaju citati
<vileni> pa unazad 2 tjedna sam citao masivnim redovima za novu
<ivoks> sve mi je isteklo jucer
<vileni> tako da su sanse velike
<ivoks> i prometna za prikolicu
<ivoks> i putovnica mi je jucer istekla
<ivoks> ali novu sam izvadio prije par mjeseci vec
<vileni> kako ti se pogodilo sve na isti dan, gubitak dokumenata ili? :)
<ivoks> ne, ne znam
<budz0r> jutro
<ivoks> za prometnu znam, 30.6. sam registrirao prikolicu
<ivoks> ali osobna i putovnica su bile tempirane na taj datum, ne znam zasto
<ivoks> mozda sam ih vadio u isto vrijeme, ne sjecam se
<ivoks> da, osobna mi je izdana 30.6.2008.
<ivoks> idem... treba stat u red
<ivoks> moram se i slikat jos... uff
<ivoks> ne... imam od putovnice jos koju sliku :)
<vileni> ivoks: di ides vaditi putovnicu?
<vileni> nadam se da ne mislis na centar zg upravo sad
<ivoks> mislim, da
<ivoks> parkirat, pa pjeske
<vileni> errrm, bolje ne
<vileni> ako imas bickl, preporucam
<ivoks> gle, dosao sam s murtera jutros, tak da...
<vileni> ma ok za jutros
<vileni> tad nije cijeli zg navalio na posao
<ivoks> krenuo u 4, stigao u 6:25
<vileni> vukovarska je zatvoerna bila od kruga do poslije savske bar
<vileni> kad sam prolazio
<ivoks> idem... pozdrav
<vileni> slavonska je prepuna, kompletno je stajala
<vileni> sretno :)
<dodobas> yello
<vileni> o hbogner 
<hbogner> o vileni 
<ivoks> tja
<ivoks> parkiras na langicu i proseces
<ivoks> nitko te nista ne pita
<vileni> :)
<vileni> super onda
<vileni> meni svi kasne
<vileni> samo biciklisti dosli na vrijeme
<ivoks> to je lijenost kriva, a ne eu
<vileni> pa malo je teze kad si omedjen sa 2 zatvorene ceste i slavonskom :)
<dodobas> jucer je muska rukomentna reprezentacija EUROPSKE hrvatske u pomladjenom stavatu izgubila za drugo mjesto na mediteranskim igrama
<dodobas> hebalo ih... sva sreca pa ce trajati samo dan-dva
<ivoks> znalo se da ce bitu tako
<ivoks> trebalo se ranije krenuti
<dodobas> je tipa... u 5 ujutro :)
<ivoks> ja sam krenuo u 4 iz Dalmacije
<ivoks> stigao do zapadnog dihela grada
<ivoks> normalno dosao na istocni u ured
<ivoks> od tamo otisao doma
<ivoks> i sad sam u samom centru grada
<ivoks> sve se moze
<dodobas> ivoks: da... zato sto si isao po ljubljanskoj koja nije zatvorena ili jos bolje po dubrovackoj
<ivoks> lijenost
<dodobas> zeleni valovi stoje... vec 2j
<dodobas> *h
<ivoks> dodobas: ne. znao sam da ce biti svega pa sam otisao na obilaznicu
<dodobas> ivoks: mogao si i kroz grad...
<dodobas> nisi se niti priblizio centru... 
<ivoks> ako znas da ce biti kolaps, koji k onda ides tamo
<dodobas> jer ti je alternativni smjer... preko sljemena ? :)
<ivoks> dodobas: sad sam u petrinjskoj
<ivoks> presao sam zwleni val
<ivoks> prije 30min sam bio doma
<ivoks> dakle, bullshit
<dodobas> nije... nego poslje petrinjske... je sve zatvoreno....
<dodobas> doci do trga francuske... da te vidim, ajd :)
<ivoks> zaobilaznica, pa iz smjera zapada
<ivoks> sve skupa 40ak minuta
<ivoks> 60 ljudi ispred mene za osobnu
<ivoks> navalili, joj...
<dodobas> ivoks: poanata je da mozes pjesice za 25min ili biciklom za 10min :)
<vileni> meni je normalnim radnim danom razlika 5min izmedju bicikla i auta
<ivoks> dodobas: tocno. i onda, gdje je problem?
<ivoks> zasto ljudi kasne?
<ivoks> jer zele autom kroz banov supak
<dodobas> jer se voze automobilima...
<ivoks> broj 666 je na redu
<hbogner> slavonska je bila puna cjelim putem od folke do vjesnika i dalje jutros izmedju 7:30 i 7:50
<hbogner> na srecu sam danas isao biciklom, jos bi bio tamo da sam isao autom
<ivoks> nevjerica
<ivoks> izasao iz ureda u 8
<ivoks> otisao doma
<ivoks> pojeo
<ivoks> presvukao se, otisao u centar grada
<ivoks> fotkao se, otisao na MUP, predao zahtjev
<ivoks> vratio se u ured, a tek je 10:15
<ivoks> kao da nisam u hrvatskoj
<hbogner> ivoks, pa kad si to obavio u EU :D
<ivoks> heh
<hbogner> o bem ti printere da ti hebem
<ivoks> dodobas: ako bas hoces, ti ja se mozemo kladiti u to da cu doci do britanca iz dubrave za manje od 40 minuta
<dodobas> ne kladim se :P
<jelly> trznica tresnjevka 10% kapaciteta, sve prazno
<obruT> el zna netko nekog da prodaje motor za skodu feliciu ? :) 1.3 mpi, 50kw...
<hbogner> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/prometni-kolaps-zbog-uvazenih-gostiju-zagrepcani-kasne-na-posao
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> hbogner: nisu se prilagodili situaciji 
<SilverSpace> isto kao kad je pao snijeg
<obruT> tako je.. ja sam otisao pjesice na posao i nisam imao nikakvih problema...
<SilverSpace> svi bi izgleda iz kreveta na posao 
<SilverSpace> moj stari je isao 20 godina 60km na posao 
<SilverSpace> i nikada nije zakasnio ako nije vlak crko
<ivoks> upravo to
<ivoks> ja znam da ce sutra ujutro biti guzva na autoputu prema dalmaciji
<ivoks> pa necu pizditi sto je guzva, vec cu krenuti ranije
<vileni> ja nikad ne kasnim ako ovisi o meni
<vileni> a zbog hz-a sam kasnio puno previse puta
<hbogner> SilverSpace, naravno da nisu, kad su nesposobni :D
<hbogner> danima se prica o guzvi i oni bi svejedno tuda
<ivoks> dakle, jel netko zna 100% gdje smo s PDV-om sad
<ivoks> pisemo li pdv na racune za klijente iz EU?
<ivoks> Najizgledniji kandidati za daljnja sniženja su meso, riba, mlijeko i mliječni proizvodi te voće, povrće i šećer.
<ivoks> tuzno, jer...
<ivoks> Ti su proizvodi, naime, do sada podlijegali carinjenju pri uvozu, a ulaskom u Uniju, nestaje carinska granica koja nas je dosad dijelila od drugih članica.
<ivoks> sto znaci da smo uvozili ribu
<ivoks> vjerojatno iz ceske
<ivoks> http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/vies/vieshome.do
<ivoks> gle, na hrvatskom :D
<hbogner> ja bi jos trebao moci dobiti povrat poreza ako mi je racun iz 5. mjeseca?
<ivoks> da
<hbogner> jel se to jos moze u bartnimirovoj?
<hbogner> *branimirovoj?
<ivoks> nisam to nikad radio
<hbogner> chus je nesto rekla da se prije moglo tamo
<hbogner> da nemoram nazad u slovenije jer nije velika cifra
<jelly> VAT number = OIB?
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ivoks> jelly: skoro
<ivoks> VAT = HR OIB
<ivoks> jelly: medjutim, sluzbeno ce se broj dodijeliti kada ga porezna posalje
<ivoks> je li tvoj/neciji vat upisan mozes provjeriti ovdje:
<ivoks> http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/vies/vieshome.do
<jelly> aha, VAT := "HR" . <OIB> 
<jelly> poskupio mi VPS... 
<jelly> Nedostupna usluga države članice. Molimo ponovite vaš zahtjev kasnije.
<ivoks> da, moram i ja hetzneru prijaviti
<ivoks> i amazonu
<dodobas> e sad... ako sam platio za godinu dana....
<dodobas> i to jos uvijek traje...
<dodobas> placa li se porez u razdoblju koje jos uvijek traje ?
<ivoks> Your VAT ID is invalid
<ivoks> dodobas: ne, ako si platio, platio si
<dodobas> k
<ivoks> jelly: https://www.google.hr/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCcQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.porezna-uprava.hr%2Fen%2FDocuments%2FVAT%2520ID%2520NUMBER%2520FOR%2520TAXABLE%2520PERSONS%2520ESTABLISHED%2520IN%2520THE%2520EU%2520(06.06.2013.).pdf&ei=81vRUZXVA4nK4AS2roCICA&usg=AFQjCNFYGxaMwLGTlfr13aWC0ALlFCVzAg&sig2=mhne03smCRPqzP0GZqj7HA&bvm=bv.48572450,d.bGE&cad=rja
<ivoks> fak
<ivoks> al da, to
<jelly> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/straight-search/jclhjokmkhplikoefchpohghmoaiihdo # Straight Search # Remove Google's URL track redirection from Google Products. 
<ivoks> nope, nije to
<jelly> to je alat koji guglovo smece iz linkova poput ovog koji si pasteao zamijeni sa pravim linkom
<ivoks> znam
<ivoks> velim, ono sto sam pejstao nije ono sto trazimo
<ivoks> 'kako dobiti vat'
<jelly> ah
<ivoks> nekako se nadam da ce to sve ici automatski :D
<jelly> no dobro, proradit ce nas nasi postave taj API da radi
<ivoks> ?
<jelly> onaj ec.europa.eu link
<ivoks> iss... nisam ponio pecat
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/na-zadarskoj-trznici-zbog-fiskalizacije-brutalna-tucnjava-clanak-577416
<ivoks> pa ajmo...
<ivoks> http://ec.europa.eu/cip/eip/business-innovation-services/index_en.htm
<SilverSpace> http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/108479
<budz0r> joj di mi zivimo
<hbogner> o jebem ti printere da ti jebem
<hbogner> da bi printao na cd moram instalirati neki bloadware od 650 mega
<hbogner> samo za print na cd
<hbogner> *bloatware shitware junkware
<hbogner> fuuj
<josipsb> poz svima :)
<SilverSpace> hm kaže frend da više ne može plačati i primati lovu preko paypala kao da mu je kartica odbijena 
<SilverSpace> do sad je bilo sve ok 
<jelly> SilverSpace: vjerojatno ce trajati neko vrijeme dok paypal prestrika placanja na EU profil
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> bio sam kod racunovodje
<ivoks> porezna je pokusala poslati VAT broj svima koji rade s firmama iz eu
<ivoks> medjutim, ocito nisu to napravili za svve
<ivoks> dakle, potrebno je ispuniti p-pdv obrazac i odnijeti ga u poreznu
<ivoks> onda ce porezna upisati firmu u vies
<ivoks> i onda ce EU firme znati da si obveznik PDV-a
<ivoks> u suprotnom ce zaracunati svoj porez na iznos
<ivoks> i mi, koji izdajemo racune EU firmama
<ivoks> izdajemo ih u kunama, na hrvatskom jeziku i bez PDV-a, ako je posao odradjen izvan hrvatske
<ivoks> s PDV-om, ako je posao odradjen u hrvatskoj
<ivoks> dakle, sve po starom, samo racun mora biti u kunama i mora biti na hrvatskom
<SilverSpace> http://www.politikaplus.com/novost/81909/alan-letang-i-iduce-sezone-u-dresu-medvescaka
<ivoks> to mu je zahvalnica
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: meni je automatic transfer love sa paypala uredno proso danas
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: da ti nije kompadreu istekla kartica?
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: veli da nije bio je i u banci i kazu da mu je sve ok sa karticom 
<SilverSpace> citam da se to zna dogodit sa paypalom
<weshmashian> ja sam imao takvih problema prije godinu dana, al' onda je PBZ imao generalnih problema sa PP (ili obratno)
<ivoks> “We can complain because rose bushes have thorns, or rejoice because thorn bushes have roses.”
<jelly> ovo je jednokratna iznimka, i nije isti razlog kao prije X mjeseci sa pbzom
<weshmashian> jelly: dunno, works for me (tm)
<weshmashian> da, odlucio mi krknut router (iskonov) u subotu navecer, prije 2 sata dobio novi \o/
<civija> weshmashian: koji sada dijele?
<jelly> vjerojatno albis
<weshmashian> no idea, znat cu kad dodjem doma
<BotaniCar> Zdravo ! 
<BotaniCar> Ako imam auto s kojim se utrkujem na pola milje, i vec na pola toga postignem maksimalnu brzinu, da li ju lakse podizem dodavanjem konjaze ili olaksavanjem vozila ?
<civija> nije relevantno ni jedno ni drugo :)
<BotaniCar> do tell ? 
<civija> pa treba silne konje prenijeti na cestu
<obruT> BotaniCar: koju igru igras ? :)
<civija> vjerojatno igru provokacije pa gleda tko ce se upecat :)
<BotaniCar> Znaci, auto od 3 tone ima motor koji ga moze ubrzati do 250km/h , ne bi li morao moci ubrzati auto od 2.5t na vecu brzinu , civija ?
<BotaniCar> civija: ne provociram, igrao sam se 
<obruT> BotaniCar: mlazni motor bi pomogo
<BotaniCar> obruT: csr racing
<BotaniCar> obruT: i vozim auto s jet motorom :)
 * obruT priznaje samo test drive, stunt car racing, outrun, lotus i NFS1
<obruT> moze proci i micromachines
<BotaniCar> obruT: igram se na mobitelu :) Doduse, po grafici bi mogao prodavati pricu da je playstation portable
<BotaniCar> civija: di mi je logika losha ? 
<civija> BotaniCar: s obzirom da se radi o igrici onda nije losa :)
<civija> olaksaj ga i to je to
<BotaniCar> civija: da ne mislis da ne citam, gume sam nadogradio prve
<civija> jesi stavio 17 ili 19 cola?
<BotaniCar> stvar je u tome da sam kupio vec 3 body upgradea, imam 'auto' s tijelom od karbona, a max speed ostaje isti .. pitao sam jer kontam prijaviti bug :) 
<BotaniCar> civija: ne mogu birati, da mogu,stavio bih uze 
<BotaniCar> ( ovo je bila provokacija ) :)
<civija> vjerojatno su ti samo stavili foliju na njega pa da izgleda kao da je od karbona :)
<BotaniCar> hahahaha, sad sam se zaliknul od smijanja :) 
<civija> to je sad moderno :)
<BotaniCar> cek, ja u tandrbrdu mogu reci da mi oznaci kao procitane sve poruke izmedju dva datuma ? Iss, kak ja pojma nemam :) 
<jelly> t~d1/1/2013-31/5/2013<enter>;d<enter>
<jelly> ček, tandrbrd
<jelly> t~d1/1/2013-31/5/2013<enter>;WN<enter>
<jelly> ... pod pretpostavkom da je neko napravio mutt keybinding za tandrbrd ;-)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> mutt koristim samo kad se uvaljam u sranja, pa tebe zicam na /msg da mi pomognes :) 
<jelly> tandara broć
<BotaniCar> Jesam vam pricao kak sam 1/8 godisnjeg proveo u javnom prijevozu ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Budem sutra, sad pe'm doma :)
<BotaniCar> iBok
<Mmike> nemoj
<Mmike> kaj ces doma
<Mmike> tam te svi znaju
<Mmike> cak i sin te sad vec lagano zna
<BotaniCar> On mi se jos jedino i veseli :) 
<BotaniCar> I ovi kaj sam im pare duzan (baMka) 
<BotaniCar> Odem sad fakat :) 
<Mmike> ajde :)
<Mmike> vidjamo se
<Mmike> jelly: sto koristis na debilanki za firewall? (tj, za storanje/restoranje iptejblz rulova?)
<dodobas> Mmike: ufw :)
<Mmike> da, to je pre super
<Mmike> al' trazim nesto malo bolje ipak
<Mmike> :P
<dodobas> shorewall ili kako vec
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/fotografiju-objavila-vlada-josipoviceva-poruka-europskoj-uniji/686367.aspx
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj kaze sogor treba radijator 
<Mmike> dodobas: mislim da cu slozit neki /etc/init.d/my-firewall start/stop/save/restore koji rabi iptables-save/restore
<Mmike> shorewall komplikovan
<dodobas> pa trazio si malo bolje... :)
<Mmike> idem malo bit na suncu
<Mmike> adio
<SilverSpace> http://pinterest.com/pin/437693657505742599/
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> jebote led http://is.gd/CWZUsY 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ohloholhollo
<BotaniCar_> //nick PosebnoPrsataPlavusa
<PosebnoPrsataPla> Meni se sva sranja dese. Prvo skuzim da sam logiran kao supruga, onda pomislim,ajdobro,idem joj napravit nick, onda me ulogira kao mene .. 
<PosebnoPrsataPla> nemres ni pi*ka bit od tih windowsa ! 
<Mmike> a i sise su ti fejk, siguran sam
<PosebnoPrsataPla> Poslala bi ti sliku, ali sam sigurna da je s jednog od sajtova koji hostate :)
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/160052-worlds-first-telescopic-contact-lens-gives-you-superman-like-vision
<PosebnoPrsataPla> Jao, sve one susjede koje su imale kupaonske prozore predaleko dok .. mrmlj, ovo je doslo pre kasno, mmike ! :) 
<PosebnoPrsataPla> Di je to bilo dok sam imal 14? ! 
<Mmike> nemojte u google upisati 'bikini woman'
<jelly-home> funny vendor is funny: [53462.983329] usb 1-5.4: SerialNumber: 0123456789ABCDEF
<obruT> Mmike: mos mislit kak sad necmo upisat
<obruT> nis posebno... nadje se zanimljivih slikica...
#ubuntu-hr 2013-07-02
<vileni> jutro
<hbogner> jutro
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> porezna mi izdala rjesenje za manje od sat vremena od zahtjeva
<ivoks> wtf
<ivoks> jucer policija, danas porezna
<hbogner> ivoks, reko sam ti ja, sad smo u evropi, sad sve ide brze _D
<ivoks> cak me i zvali da dodjem po rjesenje
<ivoks> da isprobam nesto u sibeniku? :-)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> koji krepilci http://www.24sata.hr/tenis/srbi-sokirani-majicom-u-kojoj-je-igrao-dodig-ima-ustaski-grb-321801
<Mmike> zanimljivih slikica... nc...
<ivoks> zakon stvar
<ivoks> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schwimmring-Bierkasten-Getrankekasten-Getrankeinsel-Bierkuhler-Bierinsel-Reifen-/171041733682?pt=DE_Sport_Camping_Zubeh%C3%83%C2%B6r_K%C3%83%C2%BChlboxen_K%C3%83%C2%BChlschr%C3%83%C2%A4nke&hash=item27d2e1bc32
<ivoks> luftic za gajbu pive
<hbogner> ivoks, al to ima smisla samo za hladne rijeke, more je po ljetu pisaka
<ivoks> ljeto traje puno dulje od 15.7. do 15.8. :)
<hbogner> istina
<ivoks> i u svakom slucaju je hladnije nego zrak
<hbogner> trabo sam napisat, more je u spici sezoner pisaka
<hbogner> istina
<ivoks> upisao sam VAT :)
<ivoks> u hetzneru
<ivoks> i amazonu
<BotaniCar> l zna tko da li mogu WEBricku natefterit nek'vu autentifikaciju ? 
<hrvojem> ivoks: ti uzimas preko amazon.de i amazon.co.uk?
<ivoks> hrvojem: sad, da
<hrvojem> :) 
<ivoks> i amazon.fr
<ivoks> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0042ORU08/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<hrvojem> btw meni su iz porezne jos prosli tjedan poslali rjesnje o pdv-u i obavijest o novom zakonu (bez da sam trazio)
<ivoks> jedva cekam da dodje :)
<ivoks> da, slali su automatski
<ivoks> nisu mi znali danas reci zasto i ja nisam dobio
<hrvojem> cist sam se iznenadio automatizmom :)
<ivoks> inace, ako sam dobro skuzio
<ivoks> sada, kada se pismo od porezne ne moze isporuciti, ne ide vise na postu
<ivoks> vec se vraca u poreznu
<ivoks> tako da, ako se ide na put, treba se opunomociti nekoga da prima tu posu
<hrvojem> ovo sam dobio na ruke, ali znao sam doma privatna rjesenja nalazit u sanducicu :/
<ivoks> koliko sam shvatio, ovo je sad novo, od 1.7.
<ivoks> ali i zena nije znala sve, pa je rekla da ce sve biti jasnije s vremenom
<ivoks> danas slusam radio na putu za more
<ivoks> ekipa s kamionima ne moze uci u HR :)
<ivoks> i zovu hr2 i pizde
<ivoks> cekaju vec skoro 24h
<ivoks> sustav se srusio
<ivoks> i onda je nazvao neki stariji i rekao da sta se bune, kad je slovenija usla, iz hr u slo se cekalo i po 5 dana
<ivoks> dok se carinici nisu uhodali
<ivoks> malo sam pretjerao s ljutinom
<ivoks> 4 feferona, papar i tabasco na ni pola kile povrca...
<ivoks> zna netko neki gotovi alat koji omogucava spremanje sve poste koja prolazi kroz postfix?
<ivoks> cisto za backup
<Mmike> ivoks: 'remove vat charges from your future bills'?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> sto nije jasno?
<Mmike> pa, sad kad smo u EU placas VAT
<Mmike> do sad ga nisi placao
<Mmike> ne?
<ivoks> ne, ne placas
<ivoks> tj
<ivoks> komplicirano je :)
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> meni hecner ispostavi racun za uslugu, 10 eura. I pise VAT 0, zato sto nisam bio u EU.
<Mmike> Sad ce pisat VAT toliko-i-toliko zato jer jesam u EU.
<Mmike> Right?
<ivoks> ako si krajnji korisnik
<ivoks> ako preprodajes uslugu
<ivoks> onda ti se taj VAT prebija s PDV-om koji si naplatio
<Mmike> sto je ista stvar
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> jel tako?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> mislim, ista stvar kao i u hr do sad?
<Mmike> imam avalon hosting, 1000 kuna + 250 kuna PDV, platim 250 kuna
<ivoks> meni je racunovodja rekao da se upisem u vies ako ista radim s firmama iz eu
<Mmike> erm, platim 1250 kuna avalonu
<ivoks> i kada sam prijavio svoj vies broj amazonu, oni su rekli da mi nece zaracunavati pdv
<Mmike> onda naplatim nekom imanje weba za jedan dan 1000 kuna + 250 kuna PDV, covjek mi plati 1250 kuna, a ja drzavi nisam duzan dat 250 kuna jer sam vec platio PDV po ulaznom racunu
<ivoks> sve ce biti jasnije sljedeci mjesec u ovo vrijeme :D
<Mmike> mislim da je to krivo
<Mmike> jer, sad tek ti amazon mora zaracunavat PDV
<ivoks> amazon je to napisao
<Mmike> k'o sto ce meni hecner sad zaracunavat PDV
<ivoks> jesi upisao vies broj hetzneru?
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> The European Union requires that when goods or services are procured within the EU, VAT has to be paid only in the member state where the purchaser resides. For this reason, it is necessary that the supplier has an easy way to validate the VAT number presented by the purchaser. This validation is performed through VIES.
<Mmike> ne kuzim, znaci, ja cu placati hrvatski PDV na njemacku uslugu?
<Mmike> wtf?
<ivoks> da, tako nekako
<Mmike> na koju foru ce onda auti iz eu biti jeftiniji?
<Mmike> aha, nema carine
<Mmike> al' ima veci PDV
<Mmike> iako!
<ivoks> pa ja ne znam koji je ludjak rekao da ce biti jeftiniji
<ivoks> carine na aute iz EU nema vec godinama
<Mmike> pa, ti, za pocetak :)
<ivoks> ne, ja to nisam rekao
<Mmike> o, jesi
<Mmike> srecom, logovi postoje :)
<ivoks> dapace, ja sam rekao da ce biti skuplji
<ivoks> jeftiniji ce biti rabljeni
<Mmike> ugl
<Mmike> sestra ide kupit krevete i madrace i cekala je 1.7
<ivoks> auti ce pojeftiniti zbog novih trosarina, a ne zbog eu
<Mmike> zato da ne plati carinu
<Mmike> i zato da plati manji PDV
<Mmike> provjerila je, i placa austrijski PDV u Ikeji
<Mmike> a ne hrvatski PDV
<ivoks> tako je
<ivoks> isto kao i kad stranac dodje u restoran u murteru i plati pdv na hranu
<ivoks> ali, drugo je poslovanje izmedju firmi
<Mmike> al' to je u suprotnosti s onim gore di kaze 'vat has to be paid only in the member state where the purchaser resides'
<ivoks> ne, mijesas krajnjeg korisnika i firme
<ivoks> ti sad narucis uslugu ili robu iz EU
<ivoks> to vise nije uvoz, vec stjecanje robe
<ivoks> na to placas pdv u HR
<ivoks> iako... mislim da ne placas nista... ali to cemo jos vidjeti :)
<ivoks> prodas tu robu i naplatis PDV za prodanu robu
<ivoks> na nuli si ako nisi nista zaradio
<ivoks> jel tak?
<ivoks> tak je
<ivoks> isto je i sa uslugom
<ivoks> ako si narucio uslugu u inozemstvu, za firmu, onda placas pdv u hr za tu uslugu
<ivoks> drugo je ako ti odes u austriju i tamo kesiras
<ivoks> ti, kao osoba
<Mmike> cek
<ivoks> ali ako odes kao firma koje je u viesu, dobijes racun bez PDV-a
<Mmike> kazes da mijesam krajnjeg korisnika i firme - sto ako je firma krajnji korisnik?
<ivoks> (i trazis r1, jel)
<ivoks> firma uvijek placa porez u hrvatskoj
<ivoks> ali ponavljam, mislim da se ne placa nista, ali to cu jos vidjeti sljedeci mjesec
<Mmike> mislim da ne placa uvijek u .hr
<Mmike> tj, placa ako izdaje racun
<Mmike> ako ga prima onda ne placa
<Mmike> tj, placa po racunu
<ivoks> kad izdajes racun firmi u EU, ne pises PDV
<ivoks> firma iz EU tebi ne placa PDV
<ivoks> placa ga svojoj drzavi
<Mmike> znaci, austrijanac mi naplati 100 eura I 15 eura VAT. Ja platim 115 eura a on 15 eura da za harac
<ivoks> ili trazis r1, pa ti naplati 100 eura
<ivoks> a ti das 25 eura RH
<ivoks> ono tvoje ti ne ulazi u trosak, a ovo drugo ulazi
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> znaci, meni hecner izda racun na 100 eura
<Mmike> i na njemu nema PDVa (tj, VATa)
<ivoks> 13:27 < Mmike> cek
<ivoks> 13:27 < Mmike> cek
<Mmike> al' po tom racunu sam ja duzan platiti PDV hrvatima?!
<ivoks> 13:36 < Mmike> cek
<ivoks> 13:36 < Mmike> cek
<Mmike> to nema nikakve logike
<ivoks> 13:39 < Mmike> cek
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> :P
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> Zanimljivi su ovi na tržnicama novce mogu primati mokrih ruku a racuni bi se razmocili 
<ivoks> PDV je porez na dodanu vijednost
<ivoks> zato kazem, mislim da se cak nista ne placa
<ivoks> dakle, hetzner
<ivoks> ajmo na primjeru hetznera
<ivoks> hetzner nudi server za 100 eura + njemacki VAT, ok?
<ivoks> ti si pero peric iz hrvatske, datum je 25.6.2013.
<ivoks> velis hetzneru da si pero peric iz hrvatske i hetzner ti ne zaracunava njemacki VAT
<ivoks> ti si perkan d.o.o., datum je 25.6.2013.
<ivoks> velis hetzneru da si perkan d.o.o. iz hrvatske i hetzner ti ne zaracunava njemacki VAT
<ivoks> 25.6.2013. hetznera boli kurac jesi li ti firma ili osoba
<ivoks> ti si pero peric iz hrvatske, datum je 2.7.2013.
<ivoks> velis hetzneru da si pero peric iz hrvatske i hetzner ti zaracunava njemacki VAT
<ivoks> ti si perkan d.o.o., datum je 2.7.2013.
<SilverSpace> ovo bi moglo biti dobro http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1553656/
<SilverSpace> king i spilberg
<ivoks> velis hetzneru da si perkan d.o.o. iz hrvatske, hetzner provjerava vies da to potvrdi i ne zaracunava njemacki VAT
<ivoks> ako sam ja dobro shvatio svog racunovodju jucer, ti ne placas nista vise po pitanju PDV-a u hrvatskoj
<ivoks> samo moras donijeti sve racune kako bi racunovodja napravio razliku tog PDV-a, bla bla, truc nesto, sto nisam razumio
<ivoks> zato ostavljam mogucnost da se placa hrvatski PDV, jer nisam dobro shvatio
<ivoks> uglavnom, ako imas firmu, zelis se prijaviti u vies
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> tko onda plati pdv?
<ivoks> nitko
<Mmike> ali
<ivoks> cek
<ivoks> ali
<ivoks> kak
<Mmike> to nema smisla :)
<ivoks> zas
<ivoks> zasto nema smisla?
<ivoks> ima savrsenog smisla
<Mmike> pa zato sto nitko ne placa PDV :)
<ivoks> pa zasto bi placao?
<ivoks> sto je PDV?
<ivoks> pdv nije porez na promet
<ivoks> pdv nije porez na nekretnine
<Mmike> ne nego porez na dodanu vrijednost
<ivoks> pdv nije porez na nesto
<ivoks> tako je
<ivoks> dodanu vrijednost
<Mmike> je, kako nije - na dodanu vrijednost
<ivoks> gdje je dodana vrijednost?
<ivoks> dodana vrijednost je u servisima koje ti prodajes na tom serveru
<Mmike> znaci, ja od tebe kupim za 100, prodam za 110, i duzan sam platiti PDV na tih 10
<ivoks> tako je
<Mmike> e, i sad ti velis da toga vise nema
<ivoks> ima
<ivoks> ti kupis od hetznera za 100
<Mmike> kak sad ima - reko si da nema
<Mmike> k'o da sa silverspaceom o formuli pricam :)
<ivoks> mozda je onda problem u tebi?
<ivoks> dokle god ti ne napravis dodanu vrijednost, nema PDV-a
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :) si gledao 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: jesam, dobro bilo :)
<Mmike> ali, napravim dodanu vrijednost
<Mmike> znaci, ti si u njemackoj
<Mmike> i prodas mi server za 100 + VAT (10%, recimo), ja platim 110
<Mmike> right?
<Mmike> jer, duzan si mi obracunati PDV
<Mmike> ili nisi?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa bas i nije 
<Mmike> ako nisi - zasto nisi?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: meni bilo skroz ok
<SilverSpace> ekipa na postolju imala puno srece 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: uvijek je tak, onaj tko pobijedi je imao puno srece
<SilverSpace> gume su katastrofa 
<SilverSpace> sad ce svima dozvoliti testiranje
<Mmike> nda, ivoks, ovo kaj ti pricas nema smisla
<Mmike> al' i ovo kaj citam isto nema smisla
<Mmike> nitko nema pojma :)
<ivoks> tebi nema smisla
<Mmike> nema nit tebi, priznaj :)
<Mmike> jer da ima objasnio bi
<Mmike> po meni, njemac izda fakturu u turne gore SVOJ pdv. kupac ga plati, a njemac taj iznos doznaci svojim gulikozama. 
<Mmike> i to mi ima smisla skroz. i taj iznos si kupac smije koristiti kao pretporez.
<Mmike> ali to se kosi s onim sto sam pasteao gore
<ivoks> na sastanku sam
<Mmike> to je default
<Mmike> ja sam stalno na sastanku nekom
<Mmike> :D
<BotaniCar> ntp (ntpd) ima neki svoj algoritam , kojim na osnovu prosjecnog time-drift-a odredjuje kak cesto se bude syncao ? 
<BotaniCar> Mogu to kak forsat da bude moj time value ? 
<BotaniCar> **refresh interval
<hbogner> BotaniCar, koliko se sjecam ima odredjeni vremenski interval koji se povecava nakon svakog synca
<BotaniCar> hbogner: da, tezi da bude 1024 sec, ali ako je host na kojem se vrti puno driftal, onda drzi nize
<BotaniCar> e, sad ne znam kak da to sforsam na svakih ~30 sec
<BotaniCar> naime, virtualke mi divljaju s vremenom, u 1h mi pobegnu za minutu i vise
<hbogner> BotaniCar, pa ima svoje tablice drifta koliko se sjecam
<hbogner> eh, ima stvar sa virtualkama
<BotaniCar> Do tell, ja moram na sec nestat ( KENJAAAA)
<hbogner> da neradi kak treba da im moras rec da koristi hardware time a ne virtual
<hbogner> ili obrnuto
<hbogner> nisam radio to na wm pa se nesjecam
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: oce sogor radijator ili nece 
<SilverSpace> smetat ce  mi uskoro
<hbogner> BotaniCar, http://community.spiceworks.com/topic/198361-ntp-on-physical-or-virtual-server tu nesto trkeljaju o tome
<hbogner> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/117422/how-can-i-resolve-the-drifting-clock-for-my-virtual-machine
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nije mi nish odgovorio, a ja nisam 2x pitao, da budem iskren. Skypnut cu ga jos jednom, a ti racunaj kao da nece && hvala 
<BotaniCar> hbogner: http://hardanswers.net/correct-clock-drift-in-centos-hyper-v , i ne pomaze .. doduse, nisam jos rebootao da mu acpi isforsiram, ali mislim da mu je to i difolt 
<BotaniCar> ( ostali URLovi su orijentirani na vmware na kojem nisam imao takav problem )
<hbogner> ma nisam geldao jel vmware nego da je virtualizacija
<hbogner> i vremenom na virtualkama
<BotaniCar> ae, velim kak stvari stoje. Sad sam rebootao jednu virtualku modificiranu po uputama s URLa koji sam dao, vidjet cemo kak stvari stoje za sat vremena
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ok ima kupaca jer na njuskalu vrijedi 600kn a u ducanu skoro 2000kn 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: onda ga ti fino frkni, a ovaj nek se drugi put udostoji javiti u nekom razumnom roku :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> Subject: Re: Fwd: Fwd: Fw: OBAVEZNO PROSLIJEDI...... NEKA NAS ČIM VIŠE BUDE UPOZNATO S OVIM UŽASOM!
<jelly> sigh
<Mmike> ivoks: veli frendica, njemica, da se PDV placa ali ne iskazuje. Odnosno, da ona kad izdaje racun za francuza ne stavi PDV, dok ga je francuz duzan platiti, po francuskim tarifama. Isto tako, ako joj austrijanac izda racun, na njemu nema PDVa al' je onda duzna po tom racunu platiti PDV njemcima.
<ivoks> eto vidis
<ivoks> dakle, ono sto sam rekao
<jelly> hbogner: vmware ima specificne upute za podesavanje hosta i vma da ntpd radi dobro
<ivoks> svi to imaju
<jelly> nis ja slagao nego shef, al nama sad to radi bez problema
<ivoks> najbolje je kad koristi sat od hosta
<ivoks> a ne ntp
<ivoks> naime, ntp ti u nekim slucajevima moze prouzrociti vise stete nego koristi
<ivoks> e sad, nisam siguran da vmware zna isporuciti hostov sat guestu
<ivoks> to ovi 'losiji' sustavi, poput kvma, mogu :)
<Mmike> ivoks: da, sto znaci da hecner na racunu ne iskazuje PDV
<Mmike> tak da ne kuzim 'dodali su vat', nebi ga trebali dodat
<ivoks> ali ga ti placas RH
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> imas poseban obrazac po kojem placas PDV
<Mmike> tko to racuna i kako - pitaj boga :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ako nisi u viesu, onda placas PDV/VAT od nijemaca i hetzner iskazuje pdv na racunu
<ivoks> i to ti ne ide u pretporez
<Mmike> ivoks: kako mislis - ako nisi? imas izbor? 
<ivoks> da, mozes ne traziti vies
<Mmike> kak mislis - ne traziti? kaj nije to default? HR-OIB?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> njegov oblik jr HR OIB
<ivoks> to je oblik PDV ID-a, VAT ID-a
<ivoks> ali vies je sustav u kojem provjeravas postoji li taj VAT ID
<jelly> bez razmaka nakon "HR" ili sa ili je svejedno?
<ivoks> ako postoji, ne pises PDV
<ivoks> ako ne postoji, pises PDV
<ivoks> jelly: amazonu sam upisao HROIB, a hetzneru HR OIB
<jelly> a ak pises PDV, pises svoj PDV po mjestu prodaje, ili onaj kupca?
<ivoks> po mjestu prodaje
<jelly> i onda kupac placa taj, bez obzira sto postoje moguce razlike izmedju drzava clanica?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> isto kao i restoran
<jelly> kao da si tamo
<ivoks> odes u restac u becu, placas austrijski pdv
<jelly> izvrsno
<ivoks> ali ti si taj trosak onda ne mozes staviti kao pretporez
<Mmike> ivoks
<Mmike> naopacke pricas :
<Mmike> svaki put drugo kazes :)
<ivoks> ne Mmike 
<ivoks> ne pratis
<ivoks> kak jelly razumije?
<Mmike> to vi namjerno
<Mmike> da mene zezate
<Mmike> ili je to od gemista
<Mmike> tko ce znat ;)
<ivoks> jelly je pitao sta kada se pise pdv na racun
<jelly> je, pili smo isti gemist pa se kuzimo
<ivoks> koji pdv se pise, od kupca ili od prodavaca
<ivoks> a ja kazem 'isto kao i restoran', pises pdv tamo gdje ga naplacujes
<Mmike> SAD nema PDV
<ivoks> ma di nema pdv?
<jelly> ima sales tax, isti kufer
<ivoks> odes u restoran u becu, ne dobijes pdv na racunu?
<jelly> "SAD"?
<ivoks> SAD/USA ima PDV - zove se VAT
<jelly> er, UK ima VAT
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> Value Added Tax
<ivoks> VAT
<jelly> USA sales tax nije federalni neg varira od drzave do drzave afaiui
<jelly> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Value_added_tax#United_States etc
<jelly> al ko jebe USA, oni nisu u uniji (jos ;-)
<Mmike> ivoks: veli wikipedija da nema
<Mmike> covjece, iznenadjen sam kako sam 12 ubuntu masina upgradeirao na 13.04 (server)  bez IKAKVIH bedova
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ovo 'koristi hostov sat' je potpuno suprotno od (VmWaretove) preporucene prakse
<jelly> Mmike: koristis non-lts server??
<Mmike> Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to www.porezna-uprava.hr
<Mmike> jelly: naravno
<jelly> BotaniCar: ma ivoks nema para za vmware pa ne zna kak to PRAVI sustavi rade
<BotaniCar> jelly: nemam ni ja 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pravi virtualizatori virtualiziraju sat
<Mmike> jelly: customer treba, sta da mu radim, a meni placa
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kakve to veze ima s onim kaj si prethodno napisao, i na kaj sam odgovorio ?
<Mmike> al' cekte malo - ako eu diktira da se VATkurci obracunavaju tako i tako, to znaci da je .hr morala donijeti zakon u kojem pise da to 'od sada tako i tako', right?
<Mmike> ne postoji .eu zakon, right?
<hrvojem> Mmike: novi zakon je donesen prij 2 tjedna
<hrvojem> novi hr zakon
<Mmike> hrvojem: zakon o PDVu i pravilnik o PDVu?
<hrvojem> http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/2013_06_73_1451.html
<hrvojem> zakon
<BotaniCar> pravilnika jos nema
<BotaniCar> ne pitajte kakve ja veze s PDVom imam i kak znam .. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ima
<ivoks> BotaniCar: objasnim ti poslije sastanka na kojem sam sad
<Mmike> http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/2013_06_79_1633.html
<Mmike> 17.6.2013 je donesen novi zakon, a 26.6.2013 novi pravilnik
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ako ne trazim puno, ako dovrsis nakon 16:30, shibni u msg, ovo ovdje ne mogu popratiti unatrag drugi dan kad dodjem na posao :) 
<Mmike> pa, procitajmo
<BotaniCar> Mmike: onda imas bolji info od mene , danas mi racunovotkinja rekla da nema pravilnika
<BotaniCar> de link neki
<Mmike> pa eto ti ga gore
<Mmike> odokakat
<BotaniCar> Ahh, fala
<jelly> odoka, kat ili odo kakat?
<BotaniCar> Treba nam webcam kod mmiketa, ako je ponio antihemeroidnu kremu, znamo kam ide
<BotaniCar> iako, cekmalo, na moru je , prizemnica .. brijem da kaka :) 
<obruT> BotaniCar: hvala ti lijepo :P pogotovo od nas koji imamo dobre vizualizacijske sposobnosti :P
<hbogner> lol obruT BotaniCar 
<BotaniCar> obruT: delal sam s coikom vrata do vrata, naviknes se da kvaka od WCa bude kliska , a zahodski primjerak MREZAe mastan :D
<obruT> ijao :P
<BotaniCar> Iako, moram napomenti , uvijek je oprao ruke prije jela i pomolio se, ko prava 'rvatina :)
<BotaniCar> ak ja ne ispizdim s ovim centosom .. 
<BotaniCar> rebootam kantu i xinetd podigne nrpe , trebam nekaj prekonfigurirati i pes mi ne da da restartam servis 
<BotaniCar> safe mode > reconfigure > reboot > facepalm 
<jelly> nrpe zvuci ruzno
<BotaniCar> agent za nagios , NSCE mi je overkill za taj projekt
<BotaniCar> kako bilo, krivim centos
<jelly> zahodski primjerak MREZAe # vidim postuju se IT standardi
<BotaniCar> jer, poslovicno, na debi(l)an kanticama ne mogu reproducirati problem 
<jelly> BotaniCar: sad znas zasto #debian uvijek odjebaje ove koji pitaju pitanja za derivate i druge distre
<BotaniCar> jelly: mozda se zajebavamo kao deca, ali u uredu smo profesionalci ! :) 
<jelly> mi jos pored toga imamo i zahodske novine od Grupe
<BotaniCar> jelly: jos da ga uvedu na hyper-v compatability listu nekako i dobrovoljno delam prekovremene dok ne pobacam sve centose kroz prozor 
<BotaniCar> gawd damn, i want to use Ur toilet ! 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne vjerujem da ce se to desiti... da je HP ostao na podrsci Debiana mozda bi se oni plati^H^H^H^H^Hpotrudili
<BotaniCar> :( 
<BotaniCar> da, i meni smrdi da cu prije virtualizator promijenit' nego to docekat' 
<jelly> ili predji na ubuntu :-|
<Mmike> a daaaaaaaj ne izmisljaj bot :)
<BotaniCar> kaj sam sad zmislil ? Imam patentna prava ?
<BotaniCar> jelly: kaj je tuntor hyper-v supprted ? Mislio sam da su samo redhat derivati
<jelly> BotaniCar: ak nije, bude Å¡altvort platio 
<jelly> Å¡atlvort* 
<BotaniCar> *giggle*
<BotaniCar> throw money at problem ! to uvijek pali 
<jelly> pa da
<BotaniCar> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkRIbUT6u7Q
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: "Money" - Liza Minnelli, Joel Grey, Views: 6043893, Rating: 97.14509%
<jelly> u jednom trenu sam zbog slicnih razloga mislio na server(e) stavljati RHEL base i debian chroot gore sa svim servisima
<BotaniCar> ti si ili bio lud u tom trenutku, ili ti je ekspertiza/kolicina raspolozivog vremena toliko veca od moje da sad padam u depru :)
<BotaniCar> Ni jedno od ponudjenog nije zarazno, pa nije bed :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: el valja pgtune kaj ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ja mislim ovo drugo, shef ovo prvo
<BotaniCar> jelly: znas da je shef uvijek u pravu ? :D
<jelly> *nod*
<Mmike> BotaniCar: neznam, nisam trosio
<Mmike> BotaniCar: al' znam iz iskustva da svi ti auto-tuneri ne valjaju
<Mmike> onaj mysqltuner i onaj drugi su losi
<jelly> uvoz jeftinog kineskog telefona: uopce nije jeftin kad se plati carina i porez i shipping i ...
<BotaniCar> Mmike: imas ti kakvu postgres tunalicu za preporuciti ? Ja sam do sad ko seljache, korigirao broj konekcija, shared buffere i effective cache i pustio stvar da vozi 
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> tj, ja ju ne znam
<Mmike> imas log postgresov i imas grafice
<jelly> BotaniCar: a kaj je effective cache?
<Mmike> iz tog fino mohs zakljucit kaj i kako
<jelly> Mmike: koje grafitje?
<BotaniCar> Pa brijem da je jedina ispravna metoda tune, restart, test, tune again i tak u krug .. 
<Mmike> jelly: to je hint postgresu da zna koji ce kveriplan radit - kazes mu, cca, koliko memorije OS trosi na filesystem cache
<BotaniCar> jelly: val'da munin
<jelly> nisam munjen da koristim munin :-|
<BotaniCar> Je, kad imas relikvije iz povijesti na proodukciji :) 
<Mmike> pa ak ima 50G u cacheu stalno a baza je, recimo, 20G, onda je cijela stalno u memoriji, i onda ce planer cesce uzimati seq scan nego index scan, jer mu je brze
<Mmike> jelly: munin
<Mmike> jelly: uz debian ih dodje par solidnih, ja si natipkao jos par svojih specificnih
<jelly> *Blink*
<jelly> kakvu ti memoriju imas da je full table scan 20G brz ;-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: ovo mozda ne utjece na brzinu, ali ne utjece ni na kolicinu: http://www.downloadmoreram.com/ :) 
<Mmike> jelly: ovisi o tablicama i podacima unutra, dakako. Al' ako ti je sve u memoriji cesto je index scan nepotreban.
<Mmike> pogotovo ako ne jointas, nego imas plain sranje tipa: select id, ime, prezime from korisnici where god_rodjenja between 1990 and 2010;
<Mmike> i imas index na id, god_rodjenja
<Mmike> koliko god da je ta tablica ogromna, ako je u memoriji seq scan je brzi od index scana
<Mmike> jebote, zakon o PDVu je ogroman!
<hrvojem> morat ces to na vise kakanja rasporedit ;)
<Mmike> hrvojem: oni svi brojevi koje sam imao na racunu prije sad ne vrijede :/
<Mmike> sve se izmjesalo
<Mmike> citam zakon, hrpa stvari koja je prije bila u pravilniku sad je u zakonu
<hrvojem> jeps zato sam te pingao bio :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: eto me
<ivoks> dakle, ntp u virtualizaciji
<BotaniCar> ivoks: fala na trudu ! 
<BotaniCar> :)
<ivoks> ntp+kerberos+virtualizacija+suspend = problemi
<ivoks> kvm ima kvm_clock koji linux sustavi vide
<ivoks> pa onda gost zna tocno koliko je sati tako sto cita sad od hosta
<ivoks> nikakva sinkronizacija nije potrebna
<ivoks> kvm_clock naravno nije upotrebljiv na windowsu, pa se tamo koristi ntp
<BotaniCar> ja u svom scenariju imam samo ntp+virtualizacija. I, KVM je prica za sebe, ovo kaj si napisao nije primjenjivo na 3/4 virtualizatora. No, kad ti vec kradem vrijeme, postoji li migration path Hyper-v > KVM ? 
<ivoks> ja sam samo rekao, kvm se pogresno svrstava u poluproizvode
<ivoks> a u nekim segmentima tuce sve na trzistu
<ivoks> ako mozes exportati hyper-v image u ovf ili neki drugi standard, da
<ivoks> https://access.redhat.com/site/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Virtualization_Host_Configuration_and_Guest_Installation_Guide/chap-Virtualization_Host_Configuration_and_Guest_Installation_Guide-KVM_guest_timing_management.html
<Mmike> kak je ovaj mint dobar, to nije istina :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: hvala jos jednom !
<Mmike> ivoks: veli frendica i muz njen (njemci) da ce mi racun od hecnera ostat isti (bez PDVa), samo sto ce na njemu pisat porezni kod A7, sto znaci da je oslobodjeno PDVa
<Mmike> a sad tko mora platit taj PDV, jos nisam ustanovio
<Mmike> idem po novi gemist
<ivoks> bas ne zelis reci 'imas pravo'? :)
<Mmike> pa, nemas pravo
<Mmike> jer spominjes VAT koji se iskazuje na racunu
<Mmike> a ne iskazuje se
<Mmike> mislim, ocito je da ja ne kuzim nista :)
<Mmike> al' ne kuzis nit ti
<ivoks> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Mmike> nit itko ovih dana, cini se
<ivoks> rekao sam da se ne iskazuje jebote
<ivoks> ti imas problem s koncentracijom :)
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> da vidim :)
<ivoks> 13:36 < ivoks> ali ako odes kao firma koje je u viesu, dobijes racun bez PDV-a
<jelly> a porezna ce od njihove porezne dobiti, ili moci dobiti, listu svih racuna sa A7 kodom i VAT numbere obje strane i znati ko nije platio PDV
<ivoks> tako nekako valjda
<jelly> da su oni cemu, slali bi ti svaki mjesec racun da platis sav taj PDV umjesto da se sam brinesh
<ivoks> koliko ja znam, i ne brines se
<Mmike> hm
<ivoks> sve radi racunovodja
<Mmike> fakat imas pravo, ivoks :)
<jelly> pa dobro, to je sve ok
<Mmike> jedino ono sto pise u zakonu o PDVu nema veze s time :)
 * Mmike ce se radit blesav pa nece nista hetzneru rec ovaj mjesec
<Mmike> pa da vidimo
<jelly> ili ima veze ali je pisano u hr_LEG
<Mmike> bitno da prema SADu i dalje ne iskazujem PDV
<ivoks> dobit ces PDV onda
<Mmike> samo moram promjenit racun i ispravit pozivanja na clanke/stavke zakona
<ivoks> i taj PDV neces moci odbiti bez molbi ovo ono
<Mmike> ivoks: racun je smjesno malen, zanima me sam kak ce bit to
<Mmike> 3 eura ce bit PDV
<ivoks> ja placam 60€ mjesecno
<jelly> meni ce mjesecni racun ici gore sa 1.60€ na 1.90€ :-|
<jelly> skupi ti VPSovi
<SilverSpace> Perković godinama čeka ulazak u EU i još ga ne puštaju , iako je hitan slučaj 
<Mmike> Prodavatelj – iz jedne države 
<Mmike> članice EU neće zaračunati PDV ako je riječ o kupcu, poreznom obvezniku, iz druge države članice 
<Mmike> EU. Porezni status kupca prodavatelj će provjeriti u 
<Mmike> VIES informatičkoj bazi (VAT Information Exchange System), uz ispunjenje ostalih uvjeta propisanih 
<Mmike> zakonodavstvom te zemlje članice (dokaz da je dobro otpremljeno iz jedne zemlje članice u drugu, da 
<Mmike> je dobro zaprimljeno i dr.). Međutim, ako kupac nije 
<Mmike> porezni obveznik, a nabavi dobra u državi članici 
<Mmike> EU, porez će mu biti obračunan te može tražiti povrat PDV-a koji je platio pri uvozu u tuzemstvo ako 
<Mmike> dokaže da je PDV bio obračunan na stjecanje dobara 
<Mmike> u drugoj državi članici EU.
<Mmike> znaci, ima merverstojera i dalje
<Mmike> Prodavatelj – iz jedne države 
<Mmike> članice EU neće zaračunati PDV ako je riječ o kupcu, poreznom obvezniku, iz druge države članice 
<Mmike> EU. Porezni status kupca prodavatelj će provjeriti u 
<Mmike> VIES informatičkoj bazi (VAT Information Exchange System), uz ispunjenje ostalih uvjeta propisanih 
<Mmike> zakonodavstvom te zemlje članice (dokaz da je dobro otpremljeno iz jedne zemlje članice u drugu, da 
<Mmike> je dobro zaprimljeno i dr.). Međutim, ako kupac nije 
<Mmike> porezni obveznik, a nabavi dobra u državi članici 
<Mmike> EU, porez će mu biti obračunan te može tražiti povrat PDV-a koji je platio pri uvozu u tuzemstvo ako 
<Mmike> dokaže da je PDV bio obračunan na stjecanje dobara 
<Mmike> u drugoj državi članici EU.
<Mmike> fuck
<Mmike> sorry :/
<Mmike> http://www.slobodna-zona.hr/attachments/article/73/PDV_nakon_pristupanja_RH_EU.pdf
<Mmike> to sam htio
<ivoks> dakle, onako kako sam rekao :)
<ivoks> tu ima jos dodatnih komplikacija
<jelly> Mmike: i u čem je problem?  Možeš tražiti povrat ako ti iz nekog razloga i naši zaračunaju PDV
<ivoks> internet promet se ne smatra prijenosom dobara
<ivoks> prijenos intelektualnog rada se takoder ne smatra prijenosom dobara niti usluga
<ivoks> i nije oporezivo
<ivoks> nisam ziher spada li u to i programiranje/sistemasenje
<Mmike> pise u pravilniku
<Mmike> samo nisam dosao jos do toga
<Mmike> btw: http://ec.europa.eu/enterprise/sectors/ict/e-invoicing/
<ivoks> u principu, nista se ne mijenja, samo se moras uvesti u vies
<Mmike> ivoks: da, cini se da je tako
<ivoks> jer su nasi zakoni vec odavno prilagodjeni eu propisima
<jelly> sistemasenje zvuci kao usluga
<Mmike> da, vecim dijelom su bili
<Mmike> ako firma WirSiendDeutscher sa sjedistem u Augsburgu u Njemackoj ima servere u Iskonu u .hr, i ti obavljas uslugu administracije tih servera - placas PDV
<Mmike> ako su pak serveri u njemackoj - ne placas PDV
<ivoks> hehe, ja sam in
<ivoks> http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/vies/
<ivoks> 59812584557
<ivoks> Mmike: da, ali obavljas sistemasenje u hr
<ivoks> ako radis sistemasenje u de, onda ne placas
<ivoks> jer radis na lokaciji korisnika
<Mmike> da, ovisi di je server
<ivoks> mogli su utf8 rjesiti :/
<ivoks> i zasto su me zaveli pod imenom, jebo ih
<Mmike> ali ako init d.o.o. ima server u .de, i ja odrzavam taj server za init, onda obracunavam PDV, bez obzira sto server nije u .hr
<ivoks> Mmike: ako mi to radis kao firma iz hr, da
<Mmike> ivoks: di si trazio vat number?
<ivoks> jutros, u poreznoj :)
<ivoks> rijesili sve za manje od sat vremena
<ivoks> nisam mogao vjerovati
<ivoks> jucer osobna za pol sata, danas vat za sat
<jelly> Mmike: usluga odrzavanja koju nudis je prodana u .hr
<jelly> ivoks: sto bi rekli, hrvati bolje rade pod mrskom czimom stranca
<jelly> cizmom mrskog okupatora?
<ivoks> ak ce tak biti uvijek, nisu mi mrski :)
<Mmike> aha, to moram osobno doc
<Mmike> gnjeeeeeeeeeeeee:/
<Mmike> al' da, odusevljava da to tako kratko traje
<ivoks> imas za ispuniti p-pdv obrazac
<ivoks> http://www.porezna-uprava.hr/HR_obrasci/Documents/POREZ%20NA%20DODANU%20VRIJEDNOST/PDV-P.pdf
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> krivi
<ivoks> ovaj:
<ivoks> http://www.porezna-uprava.hr/HR_obrasci/Documents/POREZ%20NA%20DODANU%20VRIJEDNOST/P-PDV.pdf
<Mmike> ivoks: jeste ucili sta na faxu o perzijancima i gradjevinarstvu njihovom?
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> prije 14 godina
<ivoks> kaj si tu lud
<Mmike> pa sjecas se valjda, jebemu :)
<Mmike> name, naletio na ovo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ab_anbar
<Mmike> i citam sad nakolo, oni su ludi bili
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_clock#Persia
<ivoks> ne, ne sjecam se
<ivoks> mislim da je to vise srednjoskolsko gradivo
<jelly> Mmike: http://www.flickr.com/photos/rangerrick/8712630706/in/pool-2190213@N21/
<ivoks> a ono...
<Mmike> jelly: tja
<Mmike> ubuntu vise nema smisla, dok ne pocne pakirati mate
<Mmike> na serveru jos uvijek radi stabilno te vrlo ok
<ivoks> nema smisla?
<ivoks> pa sad... mozda tebi nije ok
<ivoks> ali... nikad se ovoliko linux desktopa nije prodavalo po svijetu kao sto se danas prodaje ubuntua
<jelly> mozda hrpi ljudi nije ok sto se razna sranja testiraju uzivo na korisnicima
<jelly> mozda Mmike nije jedini
<ivoks> pa ne kazem da je jedini
<jelly> ne, samo impliciras da je u manjini
<ivoks> nisam ni to implicirao
<ivoks> iako je u manjini :)
<jelly> aha. "mozda tebi nije ok"
<jelly> sto DRUGO to moze znaciti?
<ivoks> da mozda njemu nije ok?
<Mmike> vecini nije ok
<jelly> njemu sigurno nije ok, to je sam rekao.  Dalje?
<ivoks> potpuno je jasno da vecini (bivsih) ubuntu korisnika vise nije ok
<Mmike> pogledas li brojeve naokolo vidjet ces da masa ljudi bjezi sa ubuntua
<Mmike> (pricamo o desktopu)
<ivoks> Mmike: da, ali pricamo o vrlo uskoj populaciji
<jelly> mislim, jasno je meni da treba drzati partijsku liniju, ali ne medju prijateljima <g>
<Mmike> ne pricmao, pricamo o generalnom linux-debilu
<ivoks> trenutno postoji vise ubuntu korisnika koji ne znaju sto je maticna ploca nego li onih koji znaju sto je MATE
<Mmike> vecina ubuntu korisnika je otisla na mint
<ivoks> ne drzim ja nikakvu partijsku liniju
<jelly> samo tako ispada, eh?
<ivoks> Mmike: vecina starih linux korisnika, da
<Mmike> i novih, ivoks, i novih
<ivoks> ti to meni govoris?
<jelly> Mmike: novi ce se navici na sto god da im das, zapravo
<Mmike> ne, ja u biti tipkam :)
<ivoks> ja radim u djelu firme koja se bavi supportom
<ivoks> znam koliko imamo korisnika
<jelly> koliko god nezgodno za koristenje
<ivoks> znam koliko ljudi koristi unity i jos placaju za support
<ivoks> zato ti i kazem
<Mmike> ali nemas pojma koliko ljudi koristi unity i ne placa support
<Mmike> i koliko je od tih prestalo koristiti unity jer je los
<ivoks> pa taman da je taj broj 0
<Mmike> (i gnome3)
<ivoks> ovih koji koriste je jos uvijek vise nego svih ostalih linux korisnika zajedno :)
<Mmike> pa su presli na mate, cinamon, kde, ili sto vec
<Mmike> mah
<ivoks> postoje dvije razlicite skupine
<Mmike> pricas k'o microsoft kad kaze da je sql server superionran nad svim ostalim proizvodima
<ivoks> jedna si ti, jelly, ja, itd
<Mmike> odnosno, nisi objektivan :)
<ivoks> druga su ljudi koje jednostavno nije briga
<ivoks> Mmike: ja nisam rekao da je unity/ubuntu superioran
<Mmike> da, i ti koje 'nije briga' lagano odustaju od unityja
<SilverSpace> unity zakon
<ivoks> ja ti samo kazem da ljudi to koriste u puno vecem opsegu nego mislis
<ivoks> ti gledas samo ljude iz ove prve skupine
<Mmike> ja ti samo kazem da to nije istina i da ga koriste znatno manje nego sto bi to ti (ili canonical) htjeli (priznati)
<ivoks> i u toj skupini da, ubuntu je sve slabije zastupljen
<jelly> ivoks: to je dobro, znaci da ce se dio njih zaliti dok to ne bude upotrebljivo ;-)
<ivoks> jelly: pa naravno
<Mmike> ivoks: izdas kad racun van .eu?
<ivoks> da
<jelly> efektivno, free ubuntu prema takvima, je kao fedora prema RHEL, playground za testiranje
<ivoks> pa ne bas
<ivoks> neke od odluka su customer-driven
<ivoks> neka rjesenja su direktan utjecaj ljudi koji to koriste
<ivoks> ali takvi ljudi ionako koriste lts
<jelly> yep, isto kao sto je RH odlucio da ce u F18-F19 supportati legacy mod za Gnomu
<jelly> (tj. u RHEL7)
<ivoks> da, RH je odustao od svog proizvoda
<jelly> isto tako customer-driven
<ivoks> da
<jelly> dakle ista stvar ;-)
<ivoks> pa je...
<ivoks> tko je rekao da nije?
<jelly> doro, sad smo se slozili da je basplatni ubuntu igracka za testiranje komponenti na korisnicima 
<Mmike> ivoks: imas na tim racunima ono 'ovaj racun ne podlijeze PDVu po clanku tom i tom zakona i clanku tom i tom pravilnika'?
<jelly> </troll>
<Mmike> jelly: pa, to je uvijek bio, nije li?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: opet ti grintas protiv unitya
<ivoks> jelly: ne, ti korisnici koriste LTS
<Mmike> jedinos to dok nije bilo unityja ljudi su to puno vise koristili
<ivoks> zna se da su ne-LTS verzije maltene razvojne
<Mmike> danas kad je unity tu ljudima ga je polako pun kufer
<jelly> Mmike: ja nekako mislio da je to OS, dakle nesto na cemu radis nekaj korisno ;-)
<ivoks> i jedini razlog zasto jos uvijek postoje je - Kubuntu
<Mmike> jadno je (mega jadno, rekao bih) sto je ubuntu cycle podrzavanja 'novih' verzija maksimalno srezao
<Mmike> al, nema se para, pa je razumljivo
<Mmike> steta :/
<ivoks> nije zbog novaca
<Mmike> :D
<jelly> Mmike: to je bilo za ocekivati, nema to ko odrzavati
<ivoks> nego je to kompromis za kubuntu
<jelly> i 80% paketa u debianu je efektivno neodrzavano, bugovi stoje mjesecima netrijazirani
<ivoks> da nije bilo kubuntua, ne bi bilo ni medjuverzija
<ivoks> bio bi rolling release
<Mmike> idem se suncat
<ivoks> (inace, da je novac u pitanju, ne bi bilo ubuntu cloud archivea)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> osh rec da je release cycle smanjen na koliko je smanjen zbog kubuntua? :)
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> velim, bio bi rolling release inace
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> jer je to JOS jeftinije
<Mmike> ali, eto, kubuntu sere pa nisu mogli
<ivoks> pa bas i nije
<Mmike> nego?
<Mmike> jednostavnije je? manje risursa za odrzavanje?
<jelly> mozda ce se kubuntu prebaciti na kdebian kad ktad
<Mmike> a mozda i krave pocnu jaja nest :)
<Mmike> oso 
<Mmike> uzivajte!
<ivoks> Mmike: rolling release koji bi za cilj imao stalnu upotrebljivost nije isto sto i sid
<ipozgaj> jutar
<ivoks> cijena zlata pada
<ivoks> to je dobro
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mGd86ipmB8
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Kimi Raikkonen's helmet hit by flying debris at full throttle, Views: 143, Rating: %
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCNb2vH7G8s
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: NEUMATICO DE SERGIO PEREZ REVIENTA GP SILVERSTONE 2013 | ONBOARD FERNANDO ALONSO, Views: 18521, Rating: 95.294114%
<SilverSpace> koliko je to blizu bilo 
<SilverSpace> sekundu dvije i alonso bi danas na mirogoju bio
<ivoks> tesko da bi bio na mirogoju
<SilverSpace> figurativno :)
<obruT> jao, veceras je na trecem jako lijep film... nazalost, pocinje kasno: 23:30...
<Vlado9A3CY> koji film?
<Vlado9A3CY> i nije valjda da ides tako rano spavati obruT :)
<obruT> Welkkeom tu Dongmakgol
<obruT> korejski film o vojnicima suprostavljenih vojski koji zavrse u istom selu u kojem zitelji nemaju pojma da je rat
<Vlado9A3CY> hm... mislim da mi je to preteska tema za tak kasne vecernje sate :)
<Vlado9A3CY> tnx anyway :)
<obruT> ma cak i nije... onak, u zadnje vrijeme ne volim drametine, ali ovaj ima bas ok radnju i sve
<obruT> ima i akcije, pogotovo na kraju
<Vlado9A3CY> mozda bacim oko prema TV-u, onak kao slucajno :)
<Mmike> nevjerojatno kako vbox radi lose na ovom laptopu
<Mmike> doma leti
<MmikePoso> na hvaru nema dobrog bijelog vina
<Mmike> srce mu spalim
<Mmike> "'Ja sam već predložio svojim kolegama da uvedemo i zakonske izmjene, dakle da svaki napad na učitelja i nastavnika bude jednak napadu na policajca'"  (c) ministar Jovanovic
<Mmike> majko Isusova
<Mmike> DJEVICE MARIJO!
<jelly-home> uvesti šibu natrag u školu pa da vidiš
<Mmike> slusam dorse
<Mmike> nakon 1001ne godine
<Mmike> nemrem rec da ne pasu :)
<jelly-home> hah, ja gluh
<jelly-home> tek sad skuzio da je ovo
<jelly-home> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSEAGnivT08
<datase> jelly-home: Title: Zana - Dodirni mi kolena, Views: 559614, Rating: 98.75103%
<jelly-home> obrada od ABBE
<jelly-home> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlYcgp8Nsp4
<datase> jelly-home: Title: ERASURE LAY ALL YOUR LOVE ON ME, Views: 867717, Rating: 97.775812%
<Mmike> jelly-home: ne
<Mmike> pa nije obrada
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> modza malo :)
<Mmike> 'na sveze mleko mirise dan'
<Mmike> to mi nikad nije bilo jasno
#ubuntu-hr 2013-07-03
<BotaniCar> Jutro :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike, nisi nikad pomirisao svjeze mlijeko u 6 ujutro ? Nekom s sela je to sinonim za zoru :) Pomuzel sam krave, sad idem seno prehitavat' :) 
<BotaniCar> Mrmlj, prokleti ljunixi, ne stignem pratiti i to i windowse, nisam ni znal da je ReFS aktivan na serveru 2012 
<SilverSpace> jutar
<Mmike> ivoks: a, imas EORI broj?
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> veli mi knjigovodja da moram i to imat
<Mmike> neki kufer za carinu
<ivoks> Kako bi svi hrvatski gospodarski subjekti koji s danom pristupanja Republike Hrvatske Europskoj uniji imaju namjeru poslovati, odnosno obavljati djelatnosti iz nadležnosti carinskog zakonodavstva Europske unije, imali dodijeljen EORI broj od 01.07.2013. nužno je da mjesno nadležnom carinskom uredu podnesu Zahtjev za dodjelu EORI broja
<ivoks> djelatnosti iz nadleznosti carinskog zakonodavstva
<ivoks> ja se ne planiram baviti spedicijom
<Mmike> gnj
<Mmike> wtf? ako se bavis uvozom/izvozom usluga unutar EU vise nisi u tromjesecnom PDVu nego u mjesecnom?!
<jelly> http://www.rtl.hr/vijesti/novosti/814221/moralesov-avion-zaustavili-zbog-snowdena/ (eng. http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jul/03/edward-snowden-asylum-live)
<Mmike> gotovo sa tromjesecnim PDVom :/
<hrvojem> Mmike: koja je predonost toga? 
<hrvojem> mislim tromjesecnog u odnosu na mjesecni?
<Mmike> manje posla
<Mmike> jeftinije knjigovodstvo
<Mmike> plus, mosh bolje raspolagat PDVom
<Mmike> 'bolje'
<Mmike> recimo, prvi mjesec napravim 10k kuna, i imam 2500 kuna pdva
<Mmike> i na kraju mjeseca to moram platit
<Mmike> ali ako sam u drugom mjesecu ja narucio posao od 5k kuna, onda si mogu prebit taj PDV i potrosit tu paru na nesto drugo
<BotaniCar> Ja totalno debilne stvari ne znam napraviti :) kak vi lovite screenshote ? Ja u terminalu okinem "import -window root /path/do/mjesta/za/sliku.jpg
<BotaniCar> Gnomu trosim, ako je bitno
<hbogner> BotaniCar, ja imam tipku na tipkovnici :D
<BotaniCar> Imam i ja, ako okinem PrtScr, kam ce mi spremit i u kom formatu ? Ili moram iamti nekaj GIMP-oidno na stroju da u njega uvezem buffer ? 
<hbogner> meni nudi odabit kaj naprivait na xfce
<hbogner> tj xubuntu desktop
<BotaniCar> Znaci, moram gnome-specific rjesenje trebati, ili vidjet' zakaj Mmike hvali mate :) 
<hbogner> pa lupi prtscr i vidi kaj ti radi
<hbogner> il ga spremi u home il u buffer il kaj vec
<BotaniCar> Trenutno, po pritisku tipke, ekran bljesne, i ne desi se nikaj ocito
<BotaniCar> bum guglal
<pkiller> vjerojatno ti ga spremi u home direktorij
<pkiller> ne... spremi ti ga automatski u Pictures folder
<BotaniCar> STAVI U /$HOME/Pictures/Screenshot from $DATE.png
<BotaniCar> pardn maj kapz
<pkiller> tako je :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: linux mint
<Mmike> mate edition
<Mmike> ima quirkova i toga, al' sveskup jako jako jako dobro
<Mmike> oso sam
<BotaniCar> Prije nego odes, jedan NSFW: https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/21349_10201346297156349_1798808834_n.jpg 
<BotaniCar> nda, kasnim 
<BotaniCar> el postavljao kad tko puppet-dashboard da ne bude virtualhost, nego poddirektorij ( kao neki.server.hr/puppet-dash ) ? 
<BotaniCar> "The statistics don't tell you everything,vendors lie"
<jelly> SilverSpace: jel jos uvijek imas onaj atom sa poulsbo odn. powervr sgx grafikom?
<jelly> <tss> you can like since today :P https://www.facebook.com/Dovecotmail <tss> (need to get over 9000!)
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> ma da
<ivoks> dovecot s object storage backendom
<ivoks> zakon!
<jelly> komercijalni buildovi imaju svasta nesto
<ivoks> steta sto nema ceph/swift backend
<jelly> nije mi se dalo buildati dovecot za RHEL, skoro sam kupio support samo zbog paketa
<ivoks> iako, s3 ce biti sasvim ok :)
<jelly> na kraju sam ipak nasao neki ATrpms, skinuo i analizirao njihov src.rpm i zakljucio da nisu dodali backdoor i da je ok za koristit ;-)
<BotaniCar> Ima kaj skuplje od verisigna ? Za kupit' certifikat, jel :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: uvijek mozes kupiti na 10 godina
<jelly> ili one EV 
<BotaniCar> jelly: treba mi neki issuer od cije cijene ce se jednom klijentu stisnut govno. Kupili bi na jednu-godinu-at-a-time
<BotaniCar> Za sad sam kao najskuplji nasao verisign
<jelly> BotaniCar: a koju vrstu certifikata pikirash
<BotaniCar> o0o0o , lazem, GlobalSign ! 
<BotaniCar> jelly: single domain , za web server
<jelly> Secure Site Pro with EV: £ 899
<BotaniCar> Hehe , da, to :) 
<BotaniCar> Nema nikaj skuplje ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar: EV ima najzeleniji gumb u brauzeru
<jelly> https://trustcenter.websecurity.symantec.com/process/trust/productOptions?locale=VRSN_GB&uid=1956509759bfbded974d63db506be9de&product=GS002&language=en
<BotaniCar> Imam tu neke face koji briju da ce im taj certifikat donijeti neslucenu sigurnost i da ce izmusti issuera ko svetu kravu ako se nekaj sjebe .. i ne vjeruju kad im velim da to dolati s cijenom :) 
<BotaniCar> *dolazi
<BotaniCar> Heh, he wants me to sign in, jelly ! 
<jelly> BotaniCar: aha, oces da ti pricam o klijentima koji onda takav sajt stave na, ni vise ni manje, nego shared hosting platformu
<jelly> bitno da je SSL cert gore
<BotaniCar> jelly: imam osjecaj da pricamo o istom profilu ljudi :)
<civija> bitno da se zeleni :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: ili onima koji primaju podatke o credit card uplatama i onda si ih salju na mail
<BotaniCar> pda, SSL na apache na nekom VPS-u u Djurdjevcu, and you're gold ! :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly: nemoj me :) Mislio sam da IPS/IPC/kak se vec zove definira i 'no no' scenarije poput tog :) Al, ok, to predmnijeva da netko procita dokumentaciju :D
<BotaniCar> Ne znam samo kak audit prezive :)
<jelly> ne kuzim, upises u gugl "expensive ssl certificates" i on vraca cheapssls.com
<jelly> ah.
<BotaniCar> :D
<BotaniCar> (do not buy) expensive ssl certificates ? 
<jelly> Imam jeftini LCD monitor na poslu.  Blago zuta pozadina od oglasa na google rezultatima se _uopce_ ne vidi po normalnim kutem
<BotaniCar> Haha :) Ti nosis naocale i od prije ovog posla, jelda ? :D
<jelly> da
<ivoks> jelly: ne vidi se ni kod mene
<ivoks> to je namjerno
<jelly> doma na IPS matrici se vid
<jelly> i.
<jelly> sad sam stavio neki sivi CSS za gugl pa se vidi obrub za oglasni prostor
<ivoks> ili stavis adblock :)
<jelly> imam ABP, po defaultu djubre prikazuje te tekstovne oglase
<ivoks> meni ne prikazuje
<ivoks> to se moze konfigurirati
<ivoks> Želim da mi se prikažu tekstualne reklame kod pretraživanja Google-a.
<ivoks> Opce postavke ^
<jelly> jel moraš bit ulogiran za to?
<ivoks> ulogiran?
<ivoks> ja govorim o adp za chrome
<ivoks> abp
<jelly> a
<jelly> hm, možda nije isti ABP, ovaj je Adblock Plus 
<BotaniCar> Samo da znate da addblock i flashblock nisu posteni prema ubogim developerima smeca ! kak cete kupiti nesto sto vam ni ne treba, ako niste vidjeli reklamu ? Ne mislite valjda da bi se sami sjetili kupiti lutku jednoroga na napuhavanje ! :) 
<BotaniCar> OK, neki mozda bi 
<jelly> *zvižd*
<jelly> http://store.valvesoftware.com/product.php?i=ATF005T
<ivoks> ovo je adblock
<BotaniCar> *gasp* 
<BotaniCar> ./silently buy
<jelly> našao tu na Knežiji dućan sa MLP igračkama
<BotaniCar> Cek, ti actualy skupljas MLP pizdarije ? Mislio sam da se zezas :D
<jelly> imam samo dvd ;-)
<BotaniCar> Mislim, dobra guza je dobra guza, makar na animiranom poniju :) http://th04.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2012/323/c/2/gsphere__saucy_colgate_by_zutheskunk-d5ekzk6.png 
<jelly> al colgate je muski
<BotaniCar> Nu, sad mi reci da imas nekaj protiv gejeva, i da si vjernik, pa da te izljubim :)
<jelly> ah, nije
<ivoks> mlp?
<jelly> http://mlp.wikia.com/wiki/Minuette http://mlpfanart.wikia.com/wiki/Colgate
<BotaniCar> Eh, taj ivoks samo IT akronime hvata :) My little pony ! 
<Vlado9A3CY> Good afternoon Earth :)
<jelly> preciznije, MLP:FiM (tekuca generacija)
<BotaniCar> jelly , oslovljavaju colgate s 'her', meni dost' : )
<jelly> ok ok, i pasta za zube je isto zenskog roda
<BotaniCar> Knjiga od 350 stranica o deployanju puppeta , i ja i dalje nemrem naci kako da dashboard ne publiciram kao virtualhost ... ok, ocito je problem u mojim zeljama .. 
<vzugcic> hello all... kako da na panelu (ubuntu 12.04LTS) dodam ili oduzmem neki applet ...
<vzugcic> radi se o tome da sam dodao xubuntu session i sada npr. imam i na ubuntu panelu i na xfce panelu dva puta blue tooth ikonu ...
<vzugcic> i ne znam kako da maknem jednu od njih
<vzugcic> tnx
<freedomrun> vzugcic, radi se od dva razlicita projekta http://blueman-project.org i http://www.bluez.org/ izaberes koji ti vise odgovara i apt-get remove (preostalog)
<freedomrun> vzugcic, radi se od dva razlicita projekta http://blueman-project.org i http://www.bluez.org/ izaberes koji ti vise odgovara i apt-get remove (preostalog)
<jelly-home> freedomrun: kak ustanovis koji ti vise odgovara?
<freedomrun> jelly-home, promas
<freedomrun> *probas
<vzugcic> tnx freedomrun ... 
<vzugcic> nerviraju me dvije jednake ikone na panelu, kaj je je :)
<freedomrun> np
<freedomrun> za xfce je bolji blueman
<vzugcic> pa to kaj mi se nakon instalacije xubuntu session-a (uz vec postojeci unity) pojavila jos jedna bluetooth ikona
<vzugcic> pogledati cu ove poveznice, hvala u svakom slucaju
<freedomrun> vzugcic, xubuntu je bolje na cisto instalirati.. brzi je cist nego hybrid .. ubuntu je bolji i brz cist nego kad ima jos xfce na grbi, ali ako zelis brze reakcije aplikacijskih prozora osim openbox i lxde je xfce je najpotpuniji desktop dok ne izadje ubuntu 13.20 koji bi morao imati Unity 7 (dosta brzi i bolji)
<vzugcic> freedomrun, javit cu se sad s drugog kompa ...
<Vlado9A3CY> dakle ovako freedomrun, kod mene je u pitanju stari hardver i na jedvite sam jade uspio instalirati ubuntu 12.04lts ...
<Vlado9A3CY> i ne mogu si priustiti mijenjanje distribucija sve dok si eventualno ne nabavim neko novo racunalo ...
<Vlado9A3CY> no sve dok mi ovo radi, ne vjerujem da cu se odluciti ...
<Vlado9A3CY> uglavnom, ubuntu mi radi okay ...
<Vlado9A3CY> mada ne savrseno ...
<Vlado9A3CY> nisam zadovoljan zbog nekih sitnica ...
<Vlado9A3CY> a to mi je posljedica samo egzoticne graficke kartice ...
<Vlado9A3CY> npr, imam samo 2D ubuntu ...
<Vlado9A3CY> a kako sam sklon isprobavanju, dodao sam xubuntu session ...
<Vlado9A3CY> i radi okay ...
<Vlado9A3CY> vjerojatno da sam isao instalirati samo xubuntu, da ne bih uspio ...
<Vlado9A3CY> i onda to sto imam pokusavam dovesti u neki red da mi radi kako treba...
<Vlado9A3CY> i za sad radi .
<Vlado9A3CY> To s dvostrukom bluetooth ikonom me i ne smeta toliko ...
<Vlado9A3CY> no pokusati cu je svejedno maknuti ...
<Vlado9A3CY> malo kasnije kada cu imati vise vremena...
<Vlado9A3CY> trenutno sam u guzvi.
<Vlado9A3CY> Hvala ti u svakom slucaju...
<Vlado9A3CY> dugo sam vec ovdje na ovom irc kanalu, sigurno vec 7 godina ...
<Vlado9A3CY> pa se snalazim nekako :)
<Vlado9A3CY> lp
<Vlado9A3CY> tnx
<freedomrun> np .. guzva i tu.. samo da radi
#ubuntu-hr 2013-07-04
<budz0r> jutro
<BotaniCar> jutro, momcine
<hbogner> BotaniCar, je uspia skrin Å¡ot sredit
<hbogner> *jes'
<BotaniCar> hbogner: ma, ono je u biti bila pokuda na vlastiti racun, ne mogu vjerovati da mi u sve ove godine nije u linuxu trebao printscrn 'na gumb'. 3 sekunde gugla i sve 5 :) 
<BotaniCar> Glede vremena vani: https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/1005875_680142395336123_1874308397_n.png
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> Bok, SilverSpace
<hbogner> ivoks, sjecas se onog sto si pitao prije nekoliko godina, evo krece se prema tome: http://danas.net.hr/znanost/uskoro-uzivo-pogled-iz-svemira-evo-sto-ce-se-sve-moci-vidjeti
<ivoks> sto sam te pitao prije nekoliko godina?
<ivoks> adsl doma mi je sve sporiji
<hbogner> jal moguce uzivo gledat snimke iz svemira
<ivoks> jesi siguran da sam te ja to pitao?
<hbogner> nesto slicno, vezano uz google earth
<ivoks> 50kb/s :/
<ivoks> i, kaj, banke su krive?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: 'el odrzavas puppet negdje ? A da nije setupiran kao virtualhost ? 
<ivoks> ne, puppet mi ne pomaze u poslu kojim se bavim
<ivoks> malo je zastario za ovo :)
<BotaniCar> :) posteno, cim vi managirate grupe servera ? 
<ivoks> grupe servera su odavno kod nas presle u cloud
<ivoks> jednostavno je lakse i jeftinije
<BotaniCar> ako je tako, puppetu cloud nije problem, ja sad imam zakacku na amazon aktivnu 
<BotaniCar> i opet mi treba nekakav manager jer takvih grupa imam vise
<BotaniCar> no,pitam kaj trosite , da je bolje 
<ivoks> ne koristim nista kao sto je puppet
<BotaniCar> ok
<ivoks> to sto puppet radi je samo dio onoga sto danas koristim
<ivoks> dakle, ne zanima me management cokonfiguracije
<ivoks> zanima me management servisa
<ivoks> koliko mi strojeva za servis treba, to me ne zanima
<ivoks> bitno mi je da mogu skalirati kad treba
<BotaniCar> opet moras managirati servis nekako, ne ? Mislim, sad te mozda propitkujem bezveze, ali taman kad pomislim da sam te skuzio, opet me izgubis :) 
<budz0r> BotaniCar: lol
<ivoks> dakle, sto puppet radi
<ivoks> ili chef
<ivoks> definiraju konfiguraciju servisa
<ivoks> ako mislis da je to management servisa, varas se; to je samo definiranje konfiguracije
<ivoks> juju, heat i sl., su korak iznad toga
<ivoks> oni znaju kada servis ne radi, oni znaju povezati razlicite servere
<ivoks> sve sto mene zanima je da servis radi
<BotaniCar> u definiciji konfiguracije definiram i stanje servisa ( ensure => running ) 
<ivoks> i da se sam skalira kada mu treba jos servera
<BotaniCar> da, istina je da mi za skaliranje treba dodatan alat
<ivoks> mene ne zanima OS na serveru
<ivoks> server i OS su potrosni
<ivoks> zanima me samo servis
<ivoks> i onda moj alat se pobrine za instalaciju servera, ako je potrebno
<ivoks> konfiguraciju svih tih gluposti
<ivoks> a ja dobijem svoj servis, koji se veze na drugi servis
<ivoks> itd
<BotaniCar> "moj alat se pobrine za instalaciju servera" , sad si prisao blize dijelu posla koji mene zanima :) S cim to delas ? 
<BotaniCar> joj, da, ti si openstacklija 
<ivoks> maas i jujju
<BotaniCar> ok, nisam nish pitao 
<ivoks> maas i juju nemaju veze s openstackom
<ivoks> moze biti openstack i juju
<ivoks> moze biti ec2 i juju
<ivoks> moze biti lxc i juju
<BotaniCar> je, povezao sam sad ovo s onim kaj si napisao iznad, sve jasno
<ivoks> charm je uvijek isti
<ivoks> npr, imam 30 servera
<ivoks> izlistanih s maasom (inace, trenutno nam je limit oko 100.000 servera)
<ivoks> i velim 'hocu bazu podataka na serveru koji ima toliko rama i toliko diska'
<ivoks> jedna naredba; pricekam par minuta i dobijem to
<ivoks> onda velim, hocu ovu svoju web aplikaciju na 3 servera
<ivoks> pricekam par minuta i dobijem to
<ivoks> onda velim 'povezi bazu i web aplikaciju'
<ivoks> tri sekunde kasnije, gotovo
<ivoks> isto tako zatrazim mail server, pa ga povezem s web serverom
<ivoks> load naraste? add-unit -n 5
<ivoks> i eto jos 5 servera, koji se automatski povezuju sa svime
<ivoks> a maas mi slozi ipmi, ilo, drac, syslog, ovo, ono
<ivoks> hadoop cluster sa 100-200 strojeva slozis za 20ak minuta
<ivoks> od 0
<ivoks> ideja je ista kao i sa paketima
<ivoks> umjesto da sve slazes od pocetka (kompajliras iz sourcea), napravis to jednom kako treba (paket) i samo deployas
<ivoks> paski sir se moze sakrit pred sirom iz misine
<BotaniCar> Hvala za elaboraciju iznad. Sir.. tak sam gladan da bi maznuo i frtalj kruha s gaudom :) 
<ivoks> ja u fridzu imam samo sir iz misine i paski sir
<BotaniCar> Ja sam na poslu :( U frizideru imamo samo sok i rakiju :( Nemoj mi sad reci da si i ti 'na poslu' :) 
<ivoks> ne, doma sam
<BotaniCar> "Princip je da ljudi donesu svoju drogu i dovedu prostitutke (BYOD&P) jer mi nemamo nikakvu infrastrukturu za taj posao. Mi nudimo otok i sunce, a neka turisti donesu što hoće, mi naplaćujemo samo smještaj."
<BotaniCar> morao sam pejstati zbog BYOD djela :) 
<jelly> i P
<BotaniCar> :)
<ivoks> sta su ruzne ove britanke
<BotaniCar> *nod*
<ivoks> i sta sad...
<ivoks> cujem da su suspendirali trgovanje dionicama od erste banke
<ivoks> http://zse.hr/default.aspx?id=46502
<BotaniCar> kaj nisu od svih 8 utuzenih ? 
<BotaniCar> Meni je to debilno jer presuda nije ni pravomocna , kaj ce sad biti suspendani 10 godina ?
<ivoks> meni je presuda opcenito debilna
<ivoks> al, presuda je presuda
<ivoks> nema se tu sta
<BotaniCar> Ja se ne usudim napisati da sam u ovom slucaju na strani banaka
<ivoks> pa i ja sam, ali se kolebam
<ivoks> naime...
<BotaniCar> imam u uzoj familiji 'primjerak' koji si je natovario kredit koji nemre platiti , pa kad ga pitam kak to mozak mi zakuha od objasnjenja 
<ivoks> valutna klauzula postoji da bi se banka zastitila od devalvacije kune
<ivoks> to je jedini razlog postojanja te klauzule
<ivoks> medjutim, sada je ispalo da banka zaradjuje na devalvaciji franka
<ivoks> i to na teret primatelja kredita
<ivoks> koji franke nije vidio ni okusio
<BotaniCar> Slazem se da je upitno da li su smjeli dirati tecaj. Ali je neupitno da se ekipa zaduzivala do gornjeg maksimuma i ne bi mogla platiti ratu da je skocila iz bilo kojeg razloga
<ivoks> ne, nije banka imala utjecaj na tecaj
<BotaniCar> Nevezano, najdebilnije mi je sto uopce mozemo dizati kredite u icem osim domacoj valuti
<ivoks> nego je iskoristila tecaj
<ivoks> pa i ne mozes :)
<ivoks> kredit mozes dignuti samo u kunama
<BotaniCar> krivo sam napisao , sorry, tecaj > stopu
<BotaniCar> jebote, danas nemrem nista napisati kak sam mislio :) Sorry jos jednom :) 
<ivoks> naime sta
<hrvojem> ali dobro nije sad da im je kredit oprosten, nego ce biti prebacen u kune i obracunat koliko su platili, ili sam ja krivo to shvatio
<ivoks> nije im kredit oprosten
<ivoks> ali...
<ivoks> ako meni dodje pero i kaze 'radi sa mnom, i ako ne napravis x do y, pucam ti u glavu'
<BotaniCar> hrvojem: a tko ce meni/tebi koji imamo kredite u eurima/rubljima/cemu vec napraviti uslugu kakvu se sad njima radi ?
<ivoks> necu niti razmisljati o ponudi
<ivoks> a ova ekipa je razmisljala o toj ponudi i pristala
<hrvojem> BotaniCar: imam u eurima, ali mi je rata tu negdje otkad sam digao +/- 100kn
<ivoks> i sad se zale sto ih netko zeli ubiti
<ivoks> da, ilegalno je ubiti, ali ono... potpisao si
<BotaniCar> usput, sva ova halabuka je zakua, presuda ne bu postala pravomocna jos 10 godina 
<BotaniCar> hrvojem: pa kaj ne bi bilo lepo da ti vrate kamatu na pocetnu i vrate ti Xx100kn ? 
<ivoks> pa, ako ovo postane pravomocno, morati ce
<BotaniCar> ja nemrem kukat', imam stambeni kredit s kunskom klauzulom, ja cu proplakati kad promijenimo valutu u euro
<hrvojem> ali meni kamata nije isla gore otkad sam uzeo cca nekih 4-5 godina
<ivoks> valutna klauzula mora i moze biti samo kao zastita banke
<ivoks> ne moze biti koristeno za dodatnu zaradu
<ivoks> hrvojem: ako je vezano za euro, nece nikad
<ivoks> kuna je isto sto i euro
<obruT> mrzim mrzim loffice kad se pravi pametan, mrzim kad software misli da zna sto treba radit, a naravno krivo misli
<ivoks> samo 7,5x manje
<hrvojem> da, meni je to jasno samo BotaniCar trazi da mu se vrati :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ne znam kaj bi rekao, ovih dana slabo banke dobijaju medijski prostor, ne znam koja je njihova spika zakaj su to tak
<BotaniCar> hrvojem: ispod sam napisao da ja osobno nemrem kukati je imam kredu s kunskom klauzom 
<hrvojem> ma salim se 
<BotaniCar> ja ne, bil bi vesel da dobis parsto kuna od baMke :) 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: kunska i euro je jedno te isto
<hrvojem> jasno mi je sto zelis reci
<ivoks> zato je i normalno da se dize s euro klauzulom
<BotaniCar> ivoks: jakako da je, samo me zanima da li ce to znati i oni koji ce raditi konverziju jednom kad/ako dodje do toga
<ivoks> BotaniCar: onda ce ta valutna klauzula nestati
<ivoks> ili ce ti ju prebaciti na dolare
<ivoks> ili rublje
<BotaniCar> nadam se ovom drugom 
<BotaniCar> U stvari se nadam da bum firmi tolko penez zasluzil da bum takvu povisicu dobil od koje mogu i hrvojemov kredit vracat :)
<BotaniCar> u bilo kojoj valuti :) 
<hrvojem> BotaniCar: imas samo jos 17 godina fora, a onda ce mi izac kredit
<hrvojem> s/fora/fore/
<hrvojem> tako da pozuri
<ivoks> ja nekako stalno odgadjam te kredite
<ivoks> a valjda bi se trebao upustiti u jedan za stan
<BotaniCar> jebate, kaj si ti kupoval, pocel si prije mene, zavrsil bus poslije mene :) 
<ivoks> opce ne znam koliko se te rate krecu
<ivoks> 5000kn?
<ivoks> 3000kn?
<ivoks> ne znam
<hrvojem> BotaniCar: stan u Djakovu :)
<vileni> pa zavisi koliki je kredit
<hrvojem> ivoks: ovisi koliko si digao i na koliko godina
<ivoks> jasno da zavisi
<vileni> nama je za 50keur bilo ~3kkn na 15 godina
<vileni> prije rasta
<ivoks> a ja bi 150k eura
<hrvojem> ivoks: mislim da ako si digao na 30godina uz neku "normalnu" kamatu vratis duplo
<vileni> sad je tu negdje ali na 30 godina
<ivoks> na 20 godina :)
<ivoks> hrvojem: pa sad.. duplo
<ivoks> hrvojem: vratis nominalno duplo
<BotaniCar> ja imam osjecaj da sam ili zaboravio koliko sam kredita digao ili ne znam kaj .. meni je rata 2500kn/14god. a brijem da sam isto ~50k dizao
<ivoks> realno to bas i nije duplo
<vileni> mi smo ugrubo trebali vratiti 80k na 50k kreditiranih
<hrvojem> ivoks: mislim da na njuskalu imas neki sponzorirani kalkulator za kredite
<vileni> ali na 15 godina, da je bilo duze onda bi se priblizilo duplom
<hrvojem> pa mozes tamo probat okinit
<ivoks> hih
<ivoks> soma eura
<SilverSpace> Pošiljke vrijednosti veće od 150 eura, koje ne stižu s područja EU, carinit će se i na cijenu će se obračunati PDV
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa to je uvijek tako bilo
<ivoks> samo je prije bilo 20 eura
<SilverSpace> 159 kuna 
<ivoks> http://9gag.com/gag/a5dNPxy?ref=fbp
<ivoks> touche :)
<ivoks> hrvojem: http://www.rba.hr/my/bank/common/credit_calculator.jsp
<hrvojem> ivoks: meni vise ne treba, barem neko vrijeme dok ne rjesim ovaj ;) ali hvala za info 
<ivoks> kolike su kamate?
<ivoks> 6%?
<ivoks> 10%?
<ivoks> pun kufer
<ivoks> 6,5
<ivoks> O velikom padu cijena kvadrata dovoljno govori i podatak da se, primjerice, u Sopotu dvosoban stan od 60 četvornih metara u oglasu prodaje po 875 eura za kvadrat. 
<BotaniCar> bit ce to i nize , raja jos ima malo para , cek da to nestane :)
<jelly> yis yis.
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTYEcAl9R6Q
<datase> ivoks: Title: Car hits cows while having sex, Views: 33646, Rating: 83.157892%
<jelly> mozda cu konacno moci nesto i kupit a da se ne zaduzim za jos cijel stan kod banke
<BotaniCar> :) samo se nadaj :D
<jelly> car... having sex?
<jelly> or cows having sex?
<ivoks> cows
<BotaniCar> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6h021Av44kw
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Cars have Sex, Views: 3605, Rating: 86.66667%
<SilverSpace> http://www.eliteprospects.com/team.php?team=1150
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMByI4s-D-Y
<datase> ivoks: Title: World's Roundest Object!, Views: 1735230, Rating: 98.780632%
<SilverSpace> lix ne bu ostal
<ivoks> zanimljivo za pogledati/cuti
<ivoks> u biti je o kilogramu
<ivoks> ahahahaha
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tbo7IZ5WKRY
<datase> ivoks: Title: 10 Simple Life Hacks Part 1, Views: 2261461, Rating: 87.363072%
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim
<ivoks> kaj ne kuzis
<SilverSpace> 1kg
<ivoks> issss
<ivoks> ne mogu se prestat smijat
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opK1Py1Zkt4
<datase> ivoks: Title: How to Peel an Egg Russian Way!, Views: 1413590, Rating: 96.45485%
<ivoks> SilverSpace: kilogram je jedina mjera koja nije dobivena prirodnim putem
<ivoks> SilverSpace: netko je rekao 'ovo je 1kg' 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: i sad se pokusava naci nacin da se 1kg definira, a ne da se kaze '1kg je onaj uteg u podrumu muzeja bla bla'
<SilverSpace> znaci kilogram nije kilogram
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> kilogram je kilogram
<ivoks> samo definicija kilograma je 'uteg kojeg je napravio pero peric i koji se cuva u trezoru tamo i tamo'
<ivoks> a oni sada pokusavaju napraviti definiciju kilograma kao 'kugla ovog promjera, od ovog materijala'
<ivoks> tako da se kilogram uvijek moze reproducirati
<ivoks> sad, ako netko osteti onaj uteg, nitko nece moci sa sigurnoscu reci sto je 1kg
<SilverSpace> rus je lud i prije sam ga gledao :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkkU0UO3sek
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: 500 LED Extreme flashlight, Views: 12015353, Rating: 91.459666%
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/motociklist-smrtno-stradao-na-autocesti/1112538/
<ivoks> super mi ova blagajna od vipa
<ivoks> i printer
<ivoks> sve radi :)
<SilverSpace> oneline ?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> aplikacija na mobitelu
<ivoks> printer mobilni
<ivoks> setas i printas racune
<SilverSpace> taman za plac :)
<ivoks> mislim da t-com ima rjesenje koje jos ima i pos u sebi
<jelly> tetki na placu ce odletit truli paradajz na mobitel ili printer, pa vidi kako ce to dobro raditi i koliko ce biti na servisu 
<SilverSpace> jelly: izlike samo izluke
<jelly> iz like, iz zagorja, svejedno otkud
<Hrki> oi
<Hrki> jel ima netko kredit u svicarcima?
<Hrki> ne kuzim kako su banke prevarile ljude
#ubuntu-hr 2013-07-05
<vileni> jutro
<budz0r> jutro
<SilverSp1ce> dan
<dodobas> yello
<BotaniCar> kreiranje baze za benchmark mi traje duze nego benchmark :) Ahwell, i to nekaj znaci :) 
<ivoks_> a joj
<ivoks_> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/945067_10151778003898628_1201973923_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> krasno, vacuum tek kreirane baze - 20 min .)
<SilverSpace> prvi trening vn njemacke
<jelly> BotaniCar: pa ni kuca kad se upravo sagradi nije cista i treba je usisavat...
<BotaniCar> jelly: fakat mi nekad dodjes k'o tracak svjezeg zraka s tim racionalizmom. Nou sarkazm hir 
<BotaniCar> No, nisam htio nikaj pljuckati do li svog diskovnog setupa :) 
<jelly> ahaa
<BotaniCar> A ni to ne smijem jer bi pljucnul sebe, nisu se diskovi sami konfigurirali :D
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-1iysD64YM
<datase`> jelly: Title: Cacadou Look - baum bam bam, Views: 84405, Rating: 99.585494%
<BotaniCar> Dze ih nadje :) 
<jelly> ovdje je bolji ton ali nema slike http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-i5ReS8tPg
<datase`> jelly: Title: Cacadou Look-Baum Bam bam      By   RTL  BIH, Views: 2599, Rating: 100.0%
<BotaniCar> Ionak sam na po' gluh, a ovakve koke se danas ne vide .. prokleta moda :) 
<jelly> ramena od metar i pol <3
<BotaniCar> i frizure od kubnog metra <3
<BotaniCar> Sad sam skuzio zakaj sam toliko dugo igrao WoW ! Oklopi su me podsjecali na zensku odjecu iz tog vremena. Jebate, ja sam se cijelo vrijeme igrao s barbikama :9
<BotaniCar> http://www.wallsave.com/wallpapers/800x640/gucci/42479/gucci-tauren-in-tier-warrior-image-gallery-world-of-warcraft-wow-42479.jpg
<BotaniCar> aww :( http://xkcd.com/1234/
<BotaniCar> E, jel zna netko, mogu li na macintosh spojiti dva misha ? Ako da, rijesio sam problem lijevog i desnog klika na toj krami :) 
<SilverSpace> lol
<BotaniCar> briljantno,znam :) 
<BotaniCar> Vjerojatno se nitko tog nije prije sjetio jer su jebivjetri stavili mishevima takve cijene da si nitko nemre priustiti dva :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> 2h za migraciju psql 8.1 > 8.4 ; bas me zanima koliko ce trajati 8.4 > 9.2 :) 
<BotaniCar> Usput, da pohvalim one koji pakiraju postgres. Napokon se, nakon instalacije iz njihovog repozitorija servis vise ne zove postgresql-$verzija , nego se uniformno zove postgresql, bez obzira na verziju. Sto bi reklo da nebum moral prestrikavat skripte nakon svake nadogradnje 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ali i obican logitech uredno radi na macu...
 * jelly ne detektira sarkazm
<BotaniCar> jelly: ne mislis da je to prejeftino rjesenje za jedan mac ? Ajde da si neki 'razer' mish s 145 tipaka ponudio, ali logitech .. 
<jelly> ima desni klik, ima kotacic, kaj ce ti vise
<jelly> ima i srednji klik!
<BotaniCar> Ti si ljunixas, vi ionak misheve drzite po ladicama :) Znam ja, meni je mmike rekao da nikad nish od mene ako ne radim ekskluzivno u terminalu. Znajuc da je uvijek u pravu - primio sam se poljoprivrede! 
<BotaniCar> create table, alter table , round round get arround 
<jelly> meni je mis na tastaturi ;-)
<BotaniCar> to mi je u stvari full dobra fora, ne znam zakaj si nisam nikad priustil nekaj slicno .. 
<hbogner_> hebote pas, vidi ovo: http://map.f4-group.com/#lon=15.9761960&lat=45.7907254&zoom=18&camera.theta=50.575&camera.phi=-35.008
<hbogner_> openstreetmap
<hbogner_> http://map.f4-group.com/#lon=15.9792413&lat=45.7976214&zoom=19&camera.theta=50.575&camera.phi=-35.008 bandiceve pontane :)
<dodobas> hbogner_: eh... jos dugo nista od toga... :)
<BotaniCar> "Your browser does not allow WebGL. This website is somehow useless without it.."
<dodobas> bar ne tog 100mbita ne bude u svakom kucanstvu
<dodobas> mali pomak karte... ode 4-5 mb preko pipe
<ivoks> vele...
<ivoks> The sales of the Samsung Galaxy S4 have disappointed some analysts
<ivoks> zaradili su samo 9,5 trilijuna wona
<ivoks> 8,3 milijarde dolara
<jelly> koliko je to u kikirikiju?
<jelly> e.
<ivoks> Samsung shares fell 3.8% after the profit guidance.
<ivoks> nesto ne valja s ekonomijom :)
<jelly> ivoks: cek, to je profit ili samo prihod?
<ivoks> profit
<ivoks> It has estimated an operating profit of 9.5 trillion won ($8.3bn; £5.5bn) for the quarter. 
<jelly> dobro, al to je od cijele firme a ne samo za Galaxy S4
<jelly> kruske, jabuke
<ivoks> da, vjerojatno je za cijelu grupaciju
<ivoks> a mozda i nije
<ivoks> u biti, je
<ivoks> pazi sad
<ivoks> profit za cijelu grupaciju u cijeloj 2011. je bio 18,3 milijarde $
<BotaniCar> od toga ne mozes kupiti ni ... KSA 
<ivoks> ovi sad u jednom kvartalu naprave skoro pola, a vrijednost firme padne :)
<ivoks> mozda su mislili na samsung electronics
<ivoks> koji napravi 24 trilijuna wona godisnje
<BotaniCar> 24 trilijuna Vogona 
<ivoks> Samsung Electronics, the world's biggest mobile phone and TV maker, has forecast weaker-than-expected profits for the April to June quarter.
<ivoks> da, samsung electronics
<obruT> BotaniCar ! di se skices ovih dana ? gdje te se da uhvatit ? :)
<hbogner_> BotaniCar, meni radi :D
<hbogner_> dodobas, zasto, ja na sporjoj vezi nego doma i normalno radi
<hbogner_> sad vidim gdje mi fale visine zgrada :D
<hbogner_> al fora izgleda
<BotaniCar> obruT: mozes probati ovdje. A u zivo me moze naci samo onaj tko placa vopi :) 
<BotaniCar> Iako, sudeci po tonu, ja bum platil vopi tebi :) Kaj si napravil ? :D
<obruT> BotaniCar: nist, konacno se zarolao onaj faking pilot... trebao bih ti uvalit IAD :)
<BotaniCar> Ajde, oces sutra ? 
<obruT> ih, nema mene vikendima nigdje :)
<BotaniCar> Ok, moze prek tjedna nakon 16:30 , di ti pase, i jel pase pondelek ?
<obruT> za ponedjeljak bi se mogli cuti bas u ponedjeljak
<BotaniCar> ic ej dil 
 * BotaniCar pishe u tekicu
<obruT> dobili smo IAD-ove, samo ga ustekas, sve sto ti je radilo do sad ce radit i dalje, i samo ce se kroz jedno tjedan-dva pojavit ipv6 IP a da neces ni znat :)
<BotaniCar> o, znat cu, znat ! Fala !
<BotaniCar> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/tar.png
<SilverSpace> ovaj moj netjak fakat nije normalan album sa slicicama ima 180 slicica i on otvori paket sa pet slika i odma kaze koju ima koju nema od deset slicica je samo jednu fulao 
<SilverSpace> to je juce danas od pet sve pogodio
<hrvojem> SilverSpace: sta se skuplja?
<SilverSpace> ljute ptice :)
<hrvojem> sta ima i za to album
<SilverSpace> yep
 * hrvojem je skupljao slicice velikog bleka 
<SilverSpace> joj da je meni svi ti novci kaj sam dao za slicice bio bi bogat
<hrvojem> haha, sva sreca da su starci financirali u to vrijeme
 * obruT je bio sirotinja pa nije imao za slicice :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> moj pokojni stari je bio jako vrijedan radio je dva posla taj se nikada nije odmarao tj. tri ako racunam doma 
<SilverSpace> na selu sam zivio
<SilverSpace> i jos uz to sve i padobranom iskakao iz aviona
<ivoks> ovaj egipat...
<ivoks> prvo prosvjedi protiv predsjednika
<ivoks> pa kad su ga maknuli, onda prosvjedi za njega...
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> tam nikad vise mira 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/radman-odbio-dati-ostavku-i-izvrijedao-novinare/1112694/
<SilverSpace> a ovo 
<SilverSpace> nazalos upoznao sam tog radmana 
<SilverSpace> dvije ili tri godine sam bio u blizini njega 
<SilverSpace> vrlo podoban kadar 
<BotaniCar> ja sam pol svojih slicica dobil sumnjivim metodama ( jabga, sirotinja ) , a pol zaradil kockanjem s prvom polovicom :) 
<ivoks> o joj
<jelly> hm, di sam ja
<obruT> to se i ja ponekad pitam
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/SDkPzV 
<SilverSpace> buha
<BotaniCar> jelly: AFAIG na freenodeu, u Zagrebu :) 
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/970574_389785911128152_1563998838_n.jpg
<ivoks> no comment
<ivoks> obruT: ^ :)
<ivoks> jest da nije do t-coma
<ivoks> ali ono... :)
<ivoks> a samo je trebalo if iznos > 0,00: print
<ivoks> else exit 0
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/data/slika/226/1127604.jpg
<ivoks> i onda se netko cudi sto nitko s njima ne zeli razgovarati
<ivoks> ovako se ni djeca u skoli ne ponasaju
<BotaniCar> http://24.media.tumblr.com/7e95644b3d740ce43e265893da0085ff/tumblr_mkjxifJJyk1rci69xo1_250.gif
<BotaniCar> ivoks: koliko si puta upozoren i ponudjena ti je nagodba , jer si duzan nula kuna ? :) Bas me zanima koliko je to pravnicima "brojno" 
<ivoks> pokrenem firefox
<ivoks> i resetira se windows
<ivoks> tja...
<ivoks> ne znam jel mi smijesnije to ili sto mi se xorg srusi kada otvorim odredjeni spreadsheet
<ivoks> ts
<ivoks> aps mater htcu
<ivoks> sve mi obrisao
<ivoks> a samo sam otkljucao boot loader
<dodobas> hoce tko kupiti zte open ? :)
<ivoks> tak mi i treba kad ne citam
<obruT> dodobas: sta ce mi kad imam zte zxdsl...
<dodobas> obruT: jel mozes na to staviti Firefox OS
<obruT> mogu probat :)
<dodobas> a jel mozes poslati SMS s toga ? :D
<obruT> sta ne bi mogo, integriram ga sa sms gatewayem :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfAIvXzRXPc
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: Art Of Pit Stop, Views: 301, Rating: 99.50516%
<SilverSpace> cetiri gume za dvi sekunde 
<Hrki> strašno je kako je ovaj google naporan sa ovim google+
<Hrki> nikako da svate da se nece dogoditi
<SilverSpace> Hrki: ?? G+ je jako dobra stvar
<obruT> meni nije jasno zasto su unakazili picasu ekipi koja je na g+
<jelly-home> zato da te oduce od krivog dojma da google briga za korisnika ili za ista osim profita
<jelly-home> oh nice, kupovina aplikacija preko play storea radi
 * jelly-home testira Plants vs. Zombies za android
#ubuntu-hr 2013-07-06
<SilverSpace> http://gifmesmile.com/data/published/01_2012/d4ba1ffe6247217484e9da4715c967da_pub.gif
#ubuntu-hr 2013-07-07
<Vlado9A3CY> hello world
<igustin> Sastanak HULK-a 21:00 - 22:00 na #hulk-leadership
#ubuntu-hr 2014-06-30
<Vlado9A3CY> hell o world
<calmpitbull> opet kisa
<Mmike> bogme, kisa, da
<Mmike> i tu je usrano vrijeme
<Mmike> http://www.vincelewis.net/acco.html
<SilverSpace> dan
<Vlado9A3CY> dan :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/svijet/u-sloveniji-pao-snijeg-vjetar-cupao-krovove-i-rusio-stabla-947560
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> za rekapitulaciju: http://www.net-security.org/article.php?id=2061
<Mmike> weshmashian: btw, Leon Juranic je radio nekad za Reflected :) Guess what happened :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: i know :)
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> jel' vam opet NE RADI rba?
<Mmike> jaizza: pa de vise popravite to :/
<ivoks> cuj ove divljake
<ivoks> https://twitter.com/AymanM/status/480733185622679552/photo/1
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CDS_ISIS
<Mmike> nije taj isis
<Mmike> al' je jednako zajebat :)
<jelly> pbz ima Pepa server, pepamail1.pbz.hr
<Mmike> hrvojem_: 
<Mmike> plink
<hrvojem_> Mmike: oj
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/svijet/isil-objavio-plan-za-globalnu-ekspanziju-islamska-drzava-obuhvacala-bi-i-hrvatsku-947624
<jelly> treba to zatuc prije nego se razbahate, i svima tamo dijeliti McDonalds i kokakolu besplatno
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> nametinmo poglede - silom :D
<Mmike> tak cu ja svom djetetu: E IMA DA VOZIS KARTING NESH MI SLIKAT ULJEM PO PLATNIMA! :D
<jelly> Mmike: ovaj, da, ako je neki "pogled" dugorocno stetan, moras nametnut svoj
<Mmike> jasta
<Mmike> samo kak ces znat sto je tocno sjetno
 * jelly misli da je serijatski zakon i odnos prema zenskoj polovici drustva u takvim zemljama stetan
<Mmike> nastran, rekao bih
<Mmike> al' opet
<jelly> slicno kao sto je stetno reci da je Cpbuja svugdje gdje ima jedna srpska obitelj
<jelly> mozes gledati situaciju kao evoluciju kulturnih nacela, opstat ce ona kultura ciji se predstavnici izbore da opstane
<jelly> Mmike: isto, nije zgodno ak ces biti kamenovan jer velis da vise nisi vjere X nego si ateist ili vjere Y
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> slazem se ja s tobom
<Mmike> zene da nemaju pravo glasa
<Mmike> i ine gluparije
<Mmike> slicno k'o tu, samo u vecoj mjeri
<Mmike> (smatranje da su homoseksualci nastrani, npr)
<Mmike> al' opet
<Mmike> tko smo ti i ja da odredjujemo sto je normalno?
<Mmike> brijem da 'normalno' odredjuju oni kojih ima vise
<Mmike> (jako se trudim da tu ne upletem paru/kapitalizam)
<jelly> tko smo mi da _ne_ odredjujemo?
<Mmike> good contra-question :)
<jelly> ak oces, applyaj na svoje dijete ili unuce <jelly> Mmike: isto, nije zgodno ak ces biti kamenovan jer velis da vise nisi vjere X nego si ateist ili vjere Y 
<Mmike> yup
<jelly> pa onda reci tko si da odredis
<jelly> i da to tak mora bit
<Mmike> jedna stvar je rec 'ne volim tetovaze, al' mi se jebe sto se drugi tetoviraju', a druga je okretat glavu nad 'zene obrezuju'
<Mmike> mislim da je s djetetom druga stvar
<Mmike> ja ga odgajam
<Mmike> i direktno prenosim svoje brije na njega
<Mmike> bar sad dok mogu
<jelly> tvoj odgoj nece utjecati na applyanje serijatskog zakona kad budes zivio u drzavi gdje ce 80% ljudi koji izadju na izbore uredno uvesti isti
<jelly> (recimo, 30-40% ukupne populacije)
<jelly> našao na sistemu:
<jelly> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 664 Oct  4  2012 /etc/init.d/ž
<Mmike> DZH!
<Mmike> pa ove ikone za openofis
<Mmike> pa ruzne su
<Mmike> pa kak 
#ubuntu-hr 2014-07-01
<BotaniCar> Jutrofski
<BotaniCar> Ostavio sam youtube playlistu da svira prije godisnjeg, jos se vrti :D
<vileni_> a bio si na godisnjem? ucinio mi se kanal nesto mirnijim :)
<BotaniCar|2> Jest, jest :) Nisu mi dali duze, inace bi jos uzivali u miru :) 
<BotaniCar|2> koliko chrometu treba da actualy posinka URLove koje sam bukmarkao negdje drugdje, s racunalom za kojim sad sjedim ? 
<BotaniCar|2> Pred dva dana nesto bukmarkah, i sad mi tog nema na poslu 
<rut> dj
<BotaniCar> dakle, MS playing hardball because fu*k you , people: https://www.noip.com/blog/2014/06/30/ips-formal-statement-microsoft-takedown/
<BotaniCar> Nisam znao da se exim raspukne ako nemre resolvati FQDN nekog od navedenih allowed relayera ( bar napise nekaj u log, FWIW )
<Mmike> huh
<ravilov> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t1.0-9/p180x540/10513344_10152559655504430_2269357360068443564_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> Bar nije Fujitsu </troll>
<Mmike> Ok, srca mu internetskog vise
<rut> oo vidi mufincic
<rut> vratio se sa GO
<rut> jesi bio na moru ?
<BotaniCar> BotaniCar: Ma, k'o da sam u stacionaru bio :) Od 7 dana sam 4 dana bedinao zenu s anginom, a dva sina s crijevnom virozom :) Netko od njih je imao i upalu uha, to ni ne brojim :) đ
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: tehnicki, nije fuck you people nego "no-ip se dulje vrijeme nije udostojio popraviti postojece probleme pa smo bili prisiljeni ici sa court order"
<rut> znaci nista od upraznjavanja strasti na plazi ?
<BotaniCar> rut: ahh, mislis, jesam bez zene bio na moru ?! Nisam :( 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: http://blogs.technet.com/b/microsoft_blog/archive/2014/06/30/microsoft-takes-on-global-cybercrime-epidemic-in-tenth-malware-disruption.aspx
<rut> a bas mi te zao :(
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: je, svejedno je hardball, moglo se nesto napraviti i bez da zatvore pipu za pol interneta :)
<jelly-home> kako znas da nisu napravili, x puta do sada?  I sam no-ip veli da imaju stalan kontakt sa MS-on
<jelly-home> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PclPI54NvNM
<datase> YouTube: Phil Collins: "Both Sides Of The Story" - 0:06:45 - 31,364 views - 126 likes / 7 dislikes
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: tocnije, kazu " Microsoft never contacted us or asked us to block any subdomains, even though we have an open line of communication with Microsoft corporate executives."
<jelly-home> A MS kaze "Despite numerous reports[1] by the security community on No-IP domain abuse, the company has not taken sufficient steps to correct, remedy, prevent or control the abuse"  [1] http://blogs.cisco.com/security/dynamic-detection-of-malicious-ddns/
<jelly-home> kaj sad
<Mmike> pa streljat cu se
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: no-ip veli "kad se desi abuse, provjeravmo svaki report"... a sto kad ih ima 5000 na dan?  7.4M u 12 mjeseci?
<ravilov> Mmike, ni tebi no-ip ne radi?
<jelly-home> lol
<Mmike> ne koristim no-ip
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: sa strane cisca i MS-a ocito se radi o sustavnom ignoriranju problema i maloj firmi koja nema resurse za uhvatiti se ukostac na nacin na koji bi MS htio
<jelly-home> ravilov: http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/06/millions-of-dymanic-dns-users-suffer-after-microsoft-seizes-no-ip-domains/
<BotaniCar> jelly: sve 5 , ne velim da je MS napravio ista na sto nije imao pravo. Problematicno je "[..] intent is to only filter out the known bad hostnames in each seized domain, while continuing to allow the good hostnames to resolve. However, this is not happening." . Inace, osobno se slazem s tim da ako negdje vidis problem, to izoliras. 
<jelly-home> to sto je MS takodjer nekompetentan me bas i ne cudi <g>
<BotaniCar> Hmm, nemrem ti lajkat' izjavu ovdje :) 
<ravilov> nigdje ne pise koje su to tocno 22 domene
<BotaniCar> no-ip.biz je jedna od njih, osobno garantiram :) 
<Mmike> freedns ja koristim
<Mmike> oni imaju mooo.com
<ravilov> http://i.imgur.com/RLEgWkN.jpg
<BotaniCar> I don't do drugs, i just smoke weed 
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> ode svijet u kujac
<BotaniCar> Onda je vrijeme da se pozdravimo :) 
<SilverSpace> uz pivo 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jesi gledao onog lika kaj sam doma kuha pivo
<BotaniCar> Sad ne bum jedno tri tjedna imal cajta pive pivit' :( SilverSpace: nisam , napravi ti svoje i zovi na testiranje, znam da ti ne smijes :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bome da imam kucu naslo bi se i za to mjesta
<SilverSpace> moj djeda je to radio 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> Mashinac ! JutroFski 
<ivoks> https://www.noip.com/blog/2014/06/30/ips-formal-statement-microsoft-takedown/
<ivoks> koji papci
<BotaniCar> Hehe, kasnis, no: tko su tu papci  - po tebi :) 
<ravilov> najbolja tablica za teslu http://d3dsacqprgcsqh.cloudfront.net/photo/aKzR8DN_700b.jpg
<BotaniCar> :)
<jelly> ivoks: old!
<BotaniCar> Vec smo zakljucili ranije da nemamo zajednicko misljenje o tome, osim da su svi umjesani nesposobni :D
<jelly> ivoks ne cita backlog
<BotaniCar> Pametan chovo :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/40400/-djed-mraz-stvarno-prepun-iznenadjenja
<jelly> a i to
<SilverSpace> ha
<rut> ma ovaj internet treba ugasit i odmah bude mir u svijetu 
<BotaniCar> Bude kua, kad svi ovi kaj se sexaju samo po pornhubu izadju na cestu i pocnu mahati prenabildanim desnicama u gnijevu :D
<rut> bas suprotno . ti nece izaci van jer ti neznaju kako "vani" izgleda 
<rut> ovi mudahedini i ilsi ili kako vec .. njih niko nece dozivljavat jer nema youtuba da objavljuju kretenske uradke
<rut> bolesnici sto igraju cod 24h i sl. igre nece dolazit u skolu i ubijat kolege 
<rut> itd
<SilverSpace> da
<ivoks> joj, sljedece godine, ak sve bude ok
<ivoks> turizam ce mi ici bolje nego IT
<ivoks> a onda cu napraviti izlaznu strategiju kako se do 35. povuci iz ovog stresnog posla
<ivoks> i uzivati na plazi
<rut> pametno zboris :)
<SilverSpace> uh 
<ivoks> mozda cu raditi za neku firmu
<ivoks> ali kao inzenjer
<ivoks> netko, koga nitko nis ne pita
<ivoks> tek toliko
<SilverSpace> savjetnik 
<ivoks> ma ne, to treba razmisljati o drugima
<ivoks> nesto gdje mogu raditi ono sto zelim
<ivoks> a ono sto je neki biser mislio da treba
<rut> odradis svoje i doma . a nek neko drugi planira sto kako i gdje
<Mmike> ivoks: osim ako Alah-boys ne preuzmu stvar :)
<rut> :))) . prema karti ne zanima ih jadranska obala ..
<SilverSpace> no da 
<ivoks> ma nabijem alah boyse
<SilverSpace> ta skvadra je opasnija od kineza
<ivoks> krajnje je vrijeme za religijski rat
<ivoks> ateisti protiv vjernika
<rut> silver to je trebalo davno sasjeci u temelju .. sad je malo teze 
<SilverSpace> to je nemoguce sasjeci 
<ivoks> da su sasjekli u temelju, javili bi se biseri 'amerika ovo ono'
<ivoks> a sad kad je amerika otisla i rekla 'ajde da vidimo', sad svi kukaju
<rut> a sto je najgore prvo su ih sponzorilali .. da bi sad bili protiv
<SilverSpace> za 10-20 godina ce u sred eu bit francuska njihova drzava
 * Mmike je agnostik, al' bi se borio za ateiste ako treba, samo da vjernike potaracamo
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> vjernici su ok
<Mmike> nemam nacelno nista protiv toga
<Mmike> al' bi spalio katolicku crkvu za pocetak
<Mmike> pa onda ostale druge crkve
<SilverSpace> lol
<weshmashian> zealoti su problem, bez obzira na vjersko ili tehnolosko opredjeljenje
<Mmike> zealoti, mislis, oni koji stuju Isusa i/ili CentOS? :D
<vileni_> centosovaca se treba paziti
<jelly> Mmike: i oni koji sa zarom tvrde da ni jedna religija nema uporiste u stvarnosti i da to sve treba spalit 
<ravilov> Mmike, agnostik = has commitment issues
<SilverSpace> ni vrit ni mimo
<Mmike> ravilov: nope, just frankly doesn't give a damn :)
<Mmike> ateist vjeruje u to da nema boga
<Mmike> ja to nemrem znat 
<Mmike> nit je bitno, u krajnjem slucaju :D
<ivoks> bam
<ivoks> 60 godina poslije
<ivoks> japan ukinuo uredbu po kojoj japanska vojska ne napusta japan
<BotaniCar> Opa, sache nas Japanac osvoji ! Napokon ! 
<hbogner> igustin_, ping
<ivoks> kina vec pizdi
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/40401/bajkeri-svemirskog-doba
<SilverSpace> ides
<Mmike> SilverSpace: lol :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: da sam malo mudriji mogao sam slijedeci vikend gledati F1 iz silverstona :)
<SilverSpace> jebiga kad ti se neda putovati :)
<SilverSpace> ja za sedam dana na more
<SilverSpace> od utorka pa do nedjelje
<SilverSpace> jel tko osobnu skoro iso radit
<Mmike> de ces?
 * Mmike je na moru vec
 * Mmike sad zvuci k'o ivoks :)
<ivoks> kaj, ides u london?
<Mmike> Londru, stovise!
<ravilov> londonci mrze beskucnike
<ravilov> http://mic.com/articles/92463/here-s-how-vancouver-responded-to-london-s-anti-homeless-spikes
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_r0n9Dv6XnY
<datase> YouTube: Baltimora - Tarzan Boy - 0:03:40 - 26,931,038 views - 61567 likes / 1694 dislikes
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knLeN6lMc-4
<datase> YouTube: Tamburasi - Cigla u zidu (Another brick in the wall) - 0:02:53 - 250,027 views - 958 likes / 19 dislikes
<jelly> also, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dW9zw8_0JU0
<datase> YouTube: Nothing else matters (na tamburici) - 0:06:10 - 26,498 views - 191 likes / 3 dislikes
<jelly> iznenađujuće dobra obrada za tamburice ^^
<ravilov> misleading, ja mislio da to samo na jednoj tamburici
<tonil> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/smece-cigansko-mi-je-napisalo-prometnu-kaznu-iako-sam-mu-rekao-da-mi-stari-radi-u-krim-policiji/757578.aspx
<jelly-home> lol
<tonil> ja isto odvali
<tonil> odvalio
<tonil> pa sta onda
<tonil> sta mu stari radi
<tonil> ja sam usa u zavoju sa 60km di je ogranicenje bilo 50 pa su mi dali upozorenje i 500 kuna iako mi kum medju glavnim u splitu
<tonil> jer mi je to prvi prekrsaj
<tonil> da sam ga spomenio on bi jos reka pisi vise haha :)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-07-02
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<rut> dj
<markosejic> d jutro
<ivoks> yay...
<ivoks> danas kada se drzavi daje sakom i kapom
<BotaniCar|2> Koristim cloud servis s usernameom user@firma.net ; hostam i mailer za firma.net s SMTP autentifikacijom. Kad hocu podijeliti nesto s user2@firma.net , cloud servis posalje obavijest i moj MX vidi da interni korisnik zeli nesto slati, ali s vanjske IP adrese i zatrazi autentifikacijske podatke koje ne dobije, stvar pukne. Kaj mogu napraviti ( nemrem whitelistati cijeli *.hotmail.* , nemrem isklju
<BotaniCar|2> citi autentifikaciju, nemrem promijeniti username)
<Mmike> ja bi prodo sve i kupio polje maka. Dio sebi, dio kom vec treba :D
<BotaniCar|2> I ja, ali nist od nabrojanog nije moje da prodam
<Mmike> dude, you're getting into the Mak business, who cares :)
<BotaniCar|2> :D
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: koja domena, kamo pokazuje MX zapis?
<jelly-home> firma.net.	3600	MX	10 mail.firma.net. ; mail.firma.net.	3600	A	84.44.160.130
<BotaniCar|2> jely: svejedno koja domena jer je cloud username u formi mal adrese, a MX za tu mail domenu pointa k meni ( konkretno, digera.hr) , ako napravim cloud account s neke desete domene onda stvar prolazi jer moj MX ne pizdi da interni user hoce slati drugom internom useru s vanjske adrese. 
<ivoks> to je... smijesno :)
<jelly-home> znas sta je svejedno?
<BotaniCar|2> Ja ! 
<ivoks> tvoj MX *mora* primiti mail za @firma.net, bez obzira na autentifikaciju
<ivoks> osim ako nisi napravio sender verification
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: tvoj MX je pogresno podesen 
<jelly-home> 0 mail2.com.com.hr. ili 10 dols-a.com.com.hr.?
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks/jelly: problem je da , ako iskljucim eksternu autentifikaciju, onda se bilo tko s bilo kojeg hosta moze predstaviti kao Pero i spati Franji 
<BotaniCar|2> *slati
<ivoks> ako imas ukljucen sender verification
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: tako SMTP radi.
<BotaniCar|2> Imam
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: SPF je uobicajeni workarourd.
<ivoks> pa koji ti to servis salje mail sa usernameom u from polju?
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: da, i sad mi treba workaround koji nije "shefe, na cloudu si smisli drugi username"
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: onedrive ; username mu je mail adresa ; shefce za mail adresu dao onu koja je od firme
<ivoks> mislim da je to potrgani cloud servis
<BotaniCar|2> I ja. 
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> dakle koristi ispravnu mail adresu za username?
<BotaniCar|2> Da
<ivoks> onda ti je smtp potrgan
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: ako je "cloud" legitimni izvor mailova sa posiljateljem iz tvoje domene, podesi MX da prima taj mail bez obzira
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: bi, ali koriste 456 servera, ne mogu whitelistati cijeli hotmail
<ivoks> ja sam mislio da koristi 'laznu' adresu za username
<jelly-home> MX ne smije imati autentikaciju
<ivoks> tocno to
<jelly-home> za autentikaciju postoji submission servis
<ivoks> nema auth-a ako netko salje na legitimni mail unutar tvoje domene
<ivoks> onda ti nitko ne bi mogao poslati mail
<BotaniCar|2> Ali, ima, jer salje s externog IP-a , da to maknem, ti bi mogao s kucnog DSL-a reci "ja sam pero, evo ti mail za franju"
<ivoks> ne
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: tako SMTP radi!
<ivoks> o joj BotaniCar|2 
<ivoks> a sta ako ti google salje mail?
<ivoks> on je isto s vanjskog ipa
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: gmail.com mom MXu nije interna/handlana domena, i kad s nje salje na digera.hr prihvaca bez pitanja
<ivoks> joj, windows admini
<BotaniCar|2> problem je sto se hotmailov server folira da salje kao digera
<ivoks> trgaju smtp od kad su se rodili
<ivoks> ne folira se
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: gdje su logovi tog foliranja?
<ivoks> salje!
<ivoks> i ti bi to morao primiti
<ivoks> osim ako za from nema nepostojeceg lokalnog korisnika
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: jel govorimo o envelope from ili samo o sadrzaju poruke?
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: ovo kaj OneDrive servis radi mom maileru izgleda kao tipicni spammer koji koristi internu mail adresu 
<ivoks> odustajem
<ivoks> pokusao sam objasniti
<ivoks> jos jedna rezica na listi 'omg, jebo te windows i windows admini koji ne kuze smtp' listi
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: ajde mi pokusaj objasniti rjesenje :) Problem je u tome sto sve radi kak treba, kak je jelly rekao, tak SMTP radi. Bed je kaj je shefce odabrao username koji je odabrao. 
<ivoks> nije to bed
<ivoks> bed je sto tvoj mail server zahtijeva smtp auth za domenu za koju je MX
<BotaniCar|2> da si je za cloud account uzeo nekaj drugo , bio bi externi korisnik koji kontaktira internog i mail bi prosao bez pitanja
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: jest. Kaj nije veci bed da ne trazi ?
<ivoks> ne, tako bi bilo normalno
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: rjesenje je: pusti taj mail da prodje.  Ako se brines za fejkanje, ukljuci SPF i dodaj Hotmail. https://mail.live.com/mail/ipspace.aspx
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: TO ! Ljubim te u chelo ! Samo sam cekao da mi netko drugi to kaze, bojao sam se fejkanja
<ivoks> .....pa zato se i izmislio spf.....
<jelly-home> valjda treba ponoviti dva puta da se primi :-
<jelly-home> >
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: sad se ti ljutis jer pitam tamo di ima iskusnijih :) ( jelly: da, cesto ne kuzim iz prve ) :) 
<jelly-home> a fakat
<ivoks> kaj bi se ljutio, boli me kita
<ivoks> ionak idem na plazu na kavu :)
<jelly-home> nagradno pitanje je dal hotmail ima neki SPF zapis kojeg bi mogao samo include:ati
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: kaj ti nemrem mail poslat vise? :)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: pazi, jednom kad imas SPF, apsolutno svi zaposlenici moraju slati preko approvanih mail servera s popisa
<jelly-home> ostale mejlove ce pojesti mrak
<ivoks> to sam prije mjesec dana pokusavao objasniti jos jednom adminu
<Mmike> ah, ipak mogu :)
<ivoks> al, nije mu sjelo
<ivoks> windminu
<ivoks> idem na plazu
<Mmike> treba znat objasnjt
 * Mmike cesto nezna :)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: google je tu malo mutniji, ali cini se da include:spf-a.hotmail.com odgovara popisu sa gornjeg linka
<jelly-home> (dig spf-a.hotmail.com TXT)
<Mmike> nego, jel' gledao netko SAD-Belgija sinoc?
<Mmike> Utakmica svih utakmica.
<Mmike> zamislite da se rodite sa 4 noge i 6 ruku
<Mmike> bil' kao takvi smjeli biti golman?
<jelly-home> ili da se rodis bez nogu ispod koljena, pa ti instaliraju mehaniku i onda trcis brze od svih ostalih
<jelly-home> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oscar_Pistorius
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly-home> Mmike: vjerojatno bi takva osoba smjela biti golman; ionako ima problema u zivotu sa custom odjecom i idiotima
<jelly-home> Mmike: sljedeci korak je -- sto ako su roditelji odabrali da dijete ima 6 ruku i adekvatno pojacanu koordinaciju, misice i skelet iz kataloga?  
<jelly-home> i ako nije iznimka nego svako s dovoljno novaca moze birati ispravke i poboljsanja na DNA djeteta?
<ivoks> Mmike: gledao sam ja
<ivoks> Mmike: sa 6 amera
<ivoks> ovi ameri, da ih pogodis u nogu ne bi mogli zabiti
<SilverSpace> ameri nemaju klasu igraca ali su borbeni kolektiv
<SilverSpace> imaju odlicnog golmana i to ih je jucer drzalo u igri 
<jelly-home> http://www.index.hr/images2/misokovac50cent.jpg
<ivoks> stara fora
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> zasto ne carnet debian stavljati u container
<ivoks> umjesto u virtualku
<Mmike> ivoks: pre dobra utakmica je bila. Pre fakin dobra. Da, ameri su srednja klasa, al' su igrali k'o tim, bez imalo sebicnosti, bez imalo prljave igre.
<Mmike> Odlicna odlicna odlicna utakmica.
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> takvi su ameri
<ivoks> i kad ne znaju, trude se
<ivoks> i znaju da ne znaju, al nema odustajanja
<Mmike> Yup. I krasan nogomet su pokazali, fakat je bilo gust gledati.
<Mmike> mozda bi EU dala paru iz fondova za kreiranje golmana-pauka? :)
<ivoks> pola ih ni ne zna di je belgija, al to je nebitno
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: genetsko modificiranje ljudi je i dalje zabranjeno AFAIK 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: bio je i alkohol svojevremeno zabranjen. 
<Mmike> A i marihuana skoro nece bit.
<Mmike> Svasta se moze desiti :D
 * BotaniCar|2 trlja rizl..ruke
<ivoks> fino
<ivoks> murter nabavio novi kamion za odvoz smeca
<ivoks> i nije rabljeni! :)
<ivoks> ovakvog ni zagreb nema hihi
<BotaniCar|2> Kad pocne razdvajanje otpada, smece ce se odvoziti jednakom ucestaloscu, ali ce ici vise kamiona, svaki ce se dan ( istim kamionom) odvoziti druga vrsta otpada, ili nesto trece ? 
<Hrki> kod mene vozi isti kamion, razvrstano po vrecama u njemu
<Hrki> ali smradovima trebas vrece izvadit iz kante, lijepo zavezat i onda samo samo trpa u kamion
<BotaniCar|2> Nikad nisam ziher jesam sretan, tuzan ili ljut , kad poplacam sve racune :) 
<Vlado9A3CY> imas tjeskobu? :)
<BotaniCar|2> Imam manju placu od htijenja :) 
<Vlado9A3CY> ti si prezahtjevan :) ...
<Vlado9A3CY> odoh se dalje primiti posla, pozdrav na sve strane ;)
<BotaniCar|2> Znam da je problem u mojoj glavi, nije potrebno naglasavati :D
<BotaniCar|2> o/ sretno
<Vlado9A3CY> ubuntu with you all :)
<rut> muffin citajuci ovo gore (smtp problem) bio sam u pravu . ti si fakat paranoik !
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> paranojik na kvadrat
<rut> upravo tako .. 
<Mmike> Danas je prvi pravi ljetni dan od kad sam na moru. Sunce przi, rostlij crvrlji, gemist samo ceka :)
<rut> kaj ce njemu onda amavis dspam i sl. kad on spam nemoze dobit :)
<BotaniCar|2> rut: o cem ti pricas? Procitaj opet sto sam pitao, i zasto. 
<BotaniCar|2> Amavis/clam/kajgod , dodje tek poslije :)
<rut> ma ti si paranoik 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: aj pitaj opet, plz, backlog mi ne radi dobro na zncu
<markosejic> d dan
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: kak dete && kadcemo opet u shumu ? :D
<Mmike> dete eno sere na terasi i naporno je
<Mmike> zena je luda
<Mmike> ja sam se izvuko jer radim i imam sluske na usima
<Mmike> a u sumu necemo prije 15.8
<Mmike> ili cak kasnije, ovisi kad tihana radit pocne
<BotaniCar|2> Sere, as in kaka ? Ili zajebava ? :D
<ravilov> Mmike, koliki je default TTL na freedns?
<Mmike> as in zajebava
<Mmike> ravilov: bits me
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> 15 minuta?
<Mmike> ili cak mozda minuta?
<Mmike> cek
 * ravilov ceka
<Mmike> 3600 sec/
<Mmike> ?
<ravilov> to sam i mislio, 1h
<ravilov> tesko koji free dyndns ti nudi <1h inace :)
<ravilov> hmm
<ravilov> meni nekak izgleda da je 60...sekundi?
<ravilov> oh well
<Mmike> moram si to slozit na svom DNSu
<Mmike> pa da imam MrkiMile.splivalo.hr :D
<ravilov> e vidis
<ravilov> meni je upravo istekao dns cache za taj host
<ravilov> i kad sam ga refreshao stoji 60
<ravilov> i pada za 1 svake sekunde :)
<ravilov> a za tvoj mrkimile stvarno stoji 3600
<Mmike> mrkimile ne postoji :)
<BotaniCar|2> ( josh ) 
<ravilov> oh pardon, ovo je bilo za tld
<ravilov> (splivalo.hr)
<ravilov> er, domenu, ne tld
<weshmashian> mornin'
 * BotaniCar|2 pruzi ruku ravilovu da ga izvuce iz rupe
 * ravilov pruzi lopatu BotaniCaru
<rut> muffin si dobil mail ?
<BotaniCar|2> Nekoliko :) Na koju adresu ? 
<ravilov> wow, ova ideja grupnog shareanja domena je full cool, freedns sad ima preko 90k domena na izbor
<ravilov> "Domain Registry: page 1 of 975"
<rut> pvt
<rut> eto i pvt zakljucili da je stvarno paranoja :)
<rut> :P
<BotaniCar|2> Ali opravdana ! Paranoja je samo dok ih prvi put ne uhvatis da te prate ! :) 
<rut> dobro ti je jelly napisao . konfiguriraj 587 port i vozi misko 
<rut> submission 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: sta ja? :)
<BotaniCar|2> Sta god hoces ! :) 
<Mmike> ho-dor
<Mmike> HO DOR
<Mmike> ravilov: jasta, al' splivalo.hr je na mom DNSu, pa sam si ja tamo uturio 1h ttl
<Mmike> guglao sam neki dan (2-3 tjedna) za PCI fan control unit
<Mmike> neki drek na koji bi mogao spojiti ventilatore u kucistu i onda ih programatsi kontrolirati
<Mmike> i danas dobijem email od amazona sa sugestijama kaj oni imaju vezano uz to
<Mmike> jebo ih gugl
<ravilov> lol http://www.tele2.hr/zbrlj/
<Mmike> imam gnjezdo osa na terasi
<Mmike> kak ih nisam suzio prije vec..
<BotaniCar|2> Lako za ose, meni se kucica u vrtu omiljela strsljenovima, prascima srusim gnijezdo, oni za 3 dana naprave drugo .. k'o da imam trening poligon za helikoptere kraj kuce .. 
<BotaniCar|2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kQMDSw3Aqo # da mene Romano Bolkovic mora na Mansona podsjetiti .. :) 
<datase> YouTube: Marilyn Manson - This Is The New Shit - 0:04:22 - 30,769,839 views - 122150 likes / 9290 dislikes
<BotaniCar|2> "kad kuća gori, a ti se ogrij" - NN :) 
<weshmashian> narodne novine?
<BotaniCar|2> *zagrc* 
<BotaniCar|2> NE DOK PIJEM KAVU; PARA
<BotaniCar|2> :()
<weshmashian> 0:)
<SilverSpace> kec na desetku
<BotaniCar|2> Ja bi radije belu nego ajnca, ali za drustvo moze i to :)
<SilverSpace> ja bi sad litru i vodu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj mislis da je samo google takav spijunski 
<Mmike> pa drugo ne koristim
<Mmike> Di bi na hvaru mogo kupit UK-EU konverter za utikace? :)
<ivoks> Na fotografijama koje je objavila jasno se vidi da je Nives vježbe odradila samo u bijeloj prozirnoj majici i kratkim bijelim hlačicama.
<ivoks> Mmike: imam ja viska... za uk?
<ivoks> No, Nives nije uspješna samo u vježbanju već joj je i karijera u usponu.
<ivoks> Mmike: to kupis u avionu, s miljama :)
<ivoks> Mmike: i hotel ti moze dat
<tonil> obruT, https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203022168529833
<ivoks> veli lik da ga nije htio ubiti
<ivoks> pucao mu je u glavu da ga zaplasi
<ivoks> zanimljivo
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/foto--zavirite-u-luksuzni-zivot-djece-bogatasa-sportski-auti--privatni-avioni--skupocjene-stvari-i-luksuzne-vile---/1203241/
<SilverSpace> no da
#ubuntu-hr 2014-07-03
<rut> dj
<BotaniCar> jutro
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/t1.0-9/10491980_10203413192064784_5151823806910470822_n.jpg # i cude se zakaj ne mogu naci muza :) 
<igcek> :)
<ivoks> neki dan
<ivoks> bio na obiteljskom rucku
<ivoks> i imali janje
<ivoks> i od svih ljudi, svih dobi, moja sestra sa svojih 19 godina odnese janjeci mozak
<ivoks> BotaniCar: mozda je ovaj bas za nju :)
<BotaniCar> :) :) 
<rut> jel tko probao  https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Geary
<rut> sitan ali dinamitan :)
<ivoks> eto ebole opet
<Mmike> janjeci mozak!
<Mmike> znatel' da je Milana Vlaovic sestra od Branke Bebic? :)
<BotaniCar> Ima dobre cice ?
<jelly-home> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyw6_lu3Y7Q
<datase> YouTube: Screech Owl having a bath and then being dried.  / フクロウのクウちゃん、水浴びから乾燥まで - 0:05:54 - 687,120 views - 6199 likes / 62 dislikes
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> De si, morski covjece ( si na moru ? ) 
<Mmike> Jesam
<Mmike> kak znas>? :D
<BotaniCar> Pljačkaš banke se brani na sudu:
<BotaniCar> - Prva je počela!!
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nisam idesm u utorak 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: i kakvo je more
<Mmike> mokro
<BotaniCar> ToDo: write a epic love story involving cage-fighting nuns and tanks! # gotta love oatmeal 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi li se uopce uspio smociti :)
<ravilov> why bother, pa vec zna da je mokro
<Mmike> SilverSpace: nisam. Tek jucer je bilo fino toplo za ic se kupat, a nisam stigao, radio, pa onda imao neku ranu veceru i tak.
<Mmike> A vjerojatno necu nit danas. Mozda sutra. U subotu idem u London.
<Mmike> I onda tak... eto :)
<Mmike> naime, 3 dana je tu tak padala kisa, k'o da smo u Seattletu :)
<BotaniCar> Ne znam zakaj ti opche ides na more .. vjerojatno da se fizicki maknes negdje gdje nema pljeskavica na svakom koraku :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: http://theoatmeal.com/blog/seattle_weather
<Mmike> BotaniCar: komentari su win
<Mmike> 'try living in siberia --- nikola tesla was born in siberia --- nikola tesla was born in serbia --- no, he was born in croatia ' :)
<BotaniCar> ^^
<BotaniCar> "We're sending you all to either Serbia or Siberia. Choose now, but you can't change your mind." lol
<ravilov> SloppyDong Milosevic
<BotaniCar> :D
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> hrvojem: jel' cujes jos zacha sta?
<hrvojem> Mmike: tu i tamo, pingo me prije par mjesec dana za neki pt bug
<hrvojem> s/par/par tjedana -/
<Mmike> kaj veli on, kak mu je u servercentralu?
<hrvojem> mislim da mu je ok, barem je tako rekao zadnji put
<hrvojem> on i Phil tamo ureduju :)
<hrvojem> zast pitas?
<weshmashian> vec bjezis? :)
<BotaniCar> Ovdje actualy mora raditi, a i sad se sjetio da mrzi avione :) 
<hrvojem> hahaha
<weshmashian> lol
<BotaniCar> Kaj se smijete, vi nikad niste donijeli krivu odluku ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Ne, brak nije ista kategorija ! 
<weshmashian> damn...
<hrvojem> nema migracija zanimljivih sajtova vise :)
<BotaniCar> Haha, da, rijetka su mjesta na kojima mozes naci vise od jednog "gorila sexa zirafu" filmicaq :) 
<Mmike> kuriozited :)
<markosejic> d dan
<SilverSpace> evo Mmike tvoje stranke http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/341008/Zagrebacki-laburisti-zavjetuju-se-Bandicu.html
<SilverSpace> sve je to ista banda
<markosejic> silver pozz
<markosejic> mmike pozz
<Mmike> ja sam za umirovljenike, SilverSpace 
<Mmike> kakvi laburisti
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> Laburisti ionako postoje jos samo na papiru ( i sisi drzavnog proracuna )
<SilverSpace> sve je to ista banda da bi se komad kolaca dokopali 
<BotaniCar|2> Da si u poziciji, ti ne bi ? :) 
<SilverSpace> markosejic: pozdrav
<markosejic> istina sve je to ista banda
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: ja sam vec uzeo svoj :)
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: cim pricas o mjesecnom e-bay budzetu, nisi hapio dovoljno :) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/sport/automoto/340840/Pobuna-vozaca-na-novo-F1-pravilo-Nije-posteno.html
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: jebga nisam bio dovoljno brz
<Mmike> SilverSpace: zato ces ti za HDZ glasat opet? :D
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ako opet pobijede, ja se idem uclaniti. 
<BotaniCar|2> ( obucen ovako https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t1.0-9/10247363_804667819543309_5161880683558612604_n.jpg ) 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa bio bi i red nakon dvadeset godina :)
<Mmike> strahota
<SilverSpace> zeleni 
<SilverSpace> posteni sdpovci http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/stazicev-brat-blizanac-namjestio-si-natjecaj-u-gavelli-nece-vise-biti-ravnatelj-ali-zaradjivat-ce-14000-kuna/757930.aspx
<SilverSpace> hm vlc mi visi u pozadini i nikako ga ne mogu ubiti 
<SilverSpace> nece ni iz terminala
<SilverSpace> vidi vraga uspio 
<SilverSpace> iz nadzora sustava
<BotaniCar|2> https://i.imgur.com/ppCvISK.gif # everything is drugs, american money only :) 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<markosejic> d dan
<DomaMuffin> Mmike/bilotko , di ubost hosting s relativno brzim diskovljem, a da je kvalitetom/cijenom k'o hetzner  ? Kak'i je digitalocean ? 
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> diskovi su full brzi
<Mmike> oko 5k iopsa dobijes
<DomaMuffin> imas kakav grafic s loadom diskovlja, ili kajgod ? 
<Mmike> nop
<Mmike> cek
<DomaMuffin> Nda, pricam o dediciranom serveru, ti ? 
<Mmike> vps
<Mmike> tak brze diskove u serveru nesh dobit
<Mmike> nemam grafic, a i tak imam samo dns gore 
<Mmike> tak da
<DomaMuffin> thx
<DomaMuffin> si probao kakav SSD servercic rentat' ?
<Mmike> nop
<Mmike> al' digitalocean je na ssdu
<Mmike> imam temperaturu
<Mmike> popizdit
<DomaMuffin> glup sam
<DomaMuffin> bas onak
<DomaMuffin> imam stop > install > activate za napravit' , ja otipkam stop > install > start , i cudim se kaj ne dobijem sto bi htio
<markosejic> d vecer
#ubuntu-hr 2014-07-04
<Vlado9A3CY> morning :)
<rut> dj
<BotaniCar> jutro
<ivoks> vec vidim kako ovo nece dobro zavrsiti
<ivoks> izvadio sam mobitel iz zastitne maske
<ivoks> ‘Kako ću kćerki reći da je otpuštena jer, dok se bacala sa zgrade, nije čistila sud?’
<ivoks> “Te večeri, 7. travnja, Ivana mi se nije javljala na mobitel. Budući da je pomalo nestabilna, dogovor je bio da se redovito čujemo mobitelom...
<ivoks> mislim, razumijem probleme i zao mi je
<ivoks> ali, opet, come on...
<ivoks> o kenny18 
<kenny18> hello
<ivoks> i mirka 
<mirka> kaj kaj? :) Jutrooo
<ivoks> dobro jutro
<BotaniCar> http://nationswell.com/one-state-track-become-first-end-homelessness-2015/ # to je pos'o , a ne da stanovi budu prazni
<rut> ovo je prekriveni mobbing uposlenika
<rut> kao foll dobro jutro a ono di ste do sad :)
<Mmike> pih
<Mmike> bio na kubi a nemam stambilj s kube u pasosu :/
<BotaniCar> lolvut, kako ? 
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/10351460_10152193514958030_4423258394379410309_n.jpg # modern art, NSFW
<jaizza> dođe mi da vrisnem __________ ime
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<Mmike> dobro jutro, zaposlenice jedne od najlosijih banaka u .hr :)
<jaizza> Mmike: ma da! koja je lošija?
<Vlado9A3CY> ahoj all :)
<Mmike> jaizza: siguran sam da ima neka
<jaizza> Mmike: ma to si izmislio sad
<BotaniCar> jaizza: slobodno vrisni moje ime, navikao sam da me zovu "crni  Tomislave" :) 
<jelly> jaizza: zaba je uvijek losija ;-)
<ravilov> termos salice su super, osim kad je caj prevruc
<ravilov> nikako da se ohladi
<jaizza> jelly: :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: to ne prizivaju tebe, već pifu
<jaizza> BotaniCar: joj niš ne znaš
<BotaniCar> Ehh, d'bar je tak'
<SilverSpace> Mmike: prvi trening f1
<SilverSpace> jaizza: oo pa di si ti ;)
<SilverSpace> ha ha massa nastavlja razbijati bolide
<SilverSpace> koja budaletina
<BotaniCar> Pital bi ga ja , da si sam placa kasko ! 
<SilverSpace> koja amatercina
<SilverSpace> polu vozac
<SilverSpace> na predzadnjoj utrci je zamalo ubio dvojicu i sebe
<SilverSpace> supljoglavac
<Mmike> SilverSpace: tko se to razloko?
<Mmike> massa?
<Mmike> sta je napravio?
<jaizza> komad!!
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ah na poslu sam
<jaizza> SilverSpace: dobrovoljno 
<jaizza> go figure
<BotaniCar> jaizza: msg
<jaizza> ova me pjesma fascinira
<jaizza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hs8y3kneqrs
<datase> YouTube: Pearl Jam - Yellow Ledbetter - 0:05:19 - 14,466,863 views - 46358 likes / 952 dislikes
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj se to suzi volf potrgala?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: razbio bolid ko amater
<BotaniCar> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203051069135680&set=vb.1173975126&type=2&theater # ac/dc thunderstruck with bagpipes
<BotaniCar> ( flaming mf bagpipes !! ) 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj ona dva biltorada ne prenose trening?
<SilverSpace> koja dva
<SilverSpace> mislis na prasicka
<ivoks> ekrani su na 16:9
<ivoks> a mobitelu su 9:16
<ivoks> koji k te kamere u mobitelima ne snimaju 16:9 kako god ih se okrene?
<ivoks> kak mi se spava
<SilverSpace> baci se u jos osvjezavajuce more
<SilverSpace> yah
<SilverSpace> na ovom silverstoneu bolidi izgledaju ko igracke
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> porsche izdao auto koji se zove macan
<ivoks> http://www.porsche.com/microsite/macan/default.aspx
<ivoks> di si macane
<ivoks> uh, koliki ti je macan
<ivoks> i slicno :)
<BotaniCar> Izdali auto ? Izdajice ! 
<SilverSpace> lol na boxu f1 imaju znak opasnosti ne ulazi opasnost od struje  
<SilverSpace> ode f1 u kujac
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> sad sam rucao i mogo bi malo u sumu mozda mi se posreci koji vrganj
<BotaniCar> Sto nochu  pliva, a danju zvekeche ? :) 
<SilverSpace> spermic
<BotaniCar> Stari moj, ti kad ga otreses to izgleda kao da je netko ispraznio spremnik M16 ? :D
<rut> hahaha
<BotaniCar> Proteza, silver, proteza :D
<SilverSpace> nemam jos iskustva
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Svi smo mi nekad imali bezubu baku :) 
<BotaniCar> ( ili bivsu curu ) :) 
<rut> pa jesi sto prasio onda na moru muffin ?
<BotaniCar> Kojem moru ? Pitao si me vec jesam bio na moru i odgovorio sam da nisam :( Zakaj mi trljas burek o ranu ? :D
<rut> pa more more biti i jezero kakvo :)
<rut> bazen . toplice . 
<rut> uglavnom poanta je jesi prasio ili nisi ?
<BotaniCar> A, to ! Imas pravo, onda sam bio na moru. Nisam nista oprashio :( 
<SilverSpace> adamovec
<rut> pa kako to ? 
<rut> poznato je da zene kad su na odmoru vole da se prase 
<SilverSpace> iza adamovca je dobra suma za vrganje
<BotaniCar> Cek, i supruga se racuna ?!
<rut> nisu pod stresom itd itd 
<rut> pa naravno da se racuna muffin 
<rut> silver neznam ja di je to al vjerujem ti da ima sume :)
<BotaniCar> A, onda sam bio k'o pcelica , mali i uporan 
<rut> tako je muffin :)
<rut> i dao si medaa u potocima . haha
<rut> muffin kaze silver da imas uma iza . pa onda ti je bilo bolje nego na moru !!!
<rut> *suma
<SilverSpace> rut: kaj tebi treba more da bi nesto prasio?
<BotaniCar> rut: ma, silver mi isto trlja burek o ranu. Zna reci da ima gljiva, no ne nudi se da me nauci koje se smiju jesti :)
<rut> uglavnom da . jer ovako sam suh .. 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: idemo u branje, ti zadrzi one od kojih se vide zmajevi po kuhinji :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: te cemo dat Mmike :)
<SilverSpace> odoh
<jaizza> kaj sam propustila?
<BotaniCar> dogovorili smo se najest i nadrogirati mmiketa
<jaizza> zakaj nadrogirat mmiketa?
<jaizza> BotaniCar: jesi uspio dogovorit pifu sa SilverSpaceoom?
<BotaniCar> jaizza: niasm ni pokusavao jos :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: a samnom?
<BotaniCar> Ti si udata, mani me se , samo u drustvu s jos nekim. Da me Brko ne bi lovio po Sesvetama :)   </mesar>
<jaizza> BotaniCar: pa onda ideš na pifu samo sa single penzićima
<jaizza> oooookkkkk
<BotaniCar> *penzionerkama
<BotaniCar> Bar mi ne mogu pobjeci :) 
<BotaniCar> "The plan was simple, like my brother Phill. But unlike Phill,, this plan just might work" :) 
<jaizza> I have a cunning plan...
<BotaniCar> *cunningulus
<markosejic> d dan
<BotaniCar> Ziv nam bio, markosejicu
<markosejic> botanicar pozz
<markosejic> jucer imao udaran dan
<markosejic> bila neka akcija ciscenja dvorista isao pomagati
<BotaniCar> Kod mene u Sesvetama netko cisti gradilista od bakra i vrijednih metala :)
<markosejic> kupili kucu dvoriste zaraslo puzavci ruze ziva đungla
<rut> oo pa to je jaizza tu :) .. i vidi je kak se odmah javlja kad je spika o oprasivanju ;)
<rut> mozda se hoce pohvalit da je bila na "moru"
<jaizza> ooooOOOOOoooooOOOOOoooo gos'n rut
<rut> nisam ja gosp. . ja sam seljak
<markosejic> roooot
<markosejic> 0:03 / 3:45
<markosejic> Sepultura - Roots Bloody Roots 
<rut> sto ima jaizza .. odmorila ?
<jaizza> rut nimalo
<jaizza> rut ti od mene?
<jaizza> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t1.0-9/10369869_10203294610139349_7501266994857910068_n.jpg
<api984> dan
<BotaniCar> jaizza: bar je na pravu stranu okrenuto :) 
<rut> jaizza od tebe ? pa od tebe se nemoram odmarat
<rut> jaizza inace bi te pitao neke stvari koje pitam muffina .. al necu biti bezobrazan i neukusan ;)
<jaizza> rut: pa ćeš onda pitati muffina?
<rut> pitao ga vec .. 
<rut> bio je jako jakooo vrijedan !
<rut> .weather osijek
<datase> rut: Weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 82°F / 28°C; Humidity: 28%; Pressure: 30.06in / 101.8kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: North, -9999mph / -16092kph; Updated: 4 mins, 58 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 79°F / 26°C; Low of 54°F / 12°C | Forecast for Saturday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 81°F / 27°C; Low of 55°F / 13°C | Forecast for Sunday: Chance of a thunderstorm; (1 more message)
<jaizza> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/10394809_10152534103139907_3778947363559112192_n.jpg
<jaizza> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/10449901_808295282535657_5868222037652419481_n.jpg
<jaizza> još sat vremena
<jaizza> pa tko će izdržati toliko
<SilverSpace> koji peh probusila mi se guma, a taman stigao pred sumu
<SilverSpace> cca pet km pjeske gurao biciklo
<jaizza> SilverSpace: se opet izvlačiš od pife?
<rut> jos 15min :)
<BotaniCar> Nije ti on takav jaizza, kad mu se ne pivi piva - on jednostavno kaze da ga je giht oshinuo
<jaizza> staračke brige
<jaizza> kužim
<BotaniCar> Kakk kuzis, ti jedva imas 21 
<jaizza> napredna sam za svoje godine
<rut> muffin x2
<BotaniCar> Da se kloniram  ? :)
 * BotaniCar se ode sexat dok ne klone
<rut> eeeeee . kad me vec podsjetio 
<rut> di je ona mala +4 sto si slinio u uredu ?
<jaizza> BotaniCar: sam ili..?
<BotaniCar> jaizza: raspustenice ni jedna, dze me to nadje pitati na kanalu koji se nadzire ! 
<BotaniCar> Osh mi ti amile .. alinem ... malinentaciju placati ? 
<jaizza> Biljke mogu čuti kako ih jedete
<jaizza> Biljke mogu identificirati i razlikovati zvukove iz okoline, ustvrdili su znanstvenici sa Sveučilišta Missouri. Biljke tako neće nikako reagirati na zvuk vjetra, ali će početi ispuštati „obrambene sokove“ koji joj pogoršavaju okus čim čuju gusjenicu kako im jede listove. „Prijašnje studije pokazale su da biljke mogu reagirati na zvukove iz okoline, ali ovo je prvo istraživanje koje dokazuje reakciju na vibracije“, objasnila je Heid
<rut> ti i biljke 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: pitam čisto u znanstvene svrhe
<rut> odoh doma da ne citam ovo 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: koliko ti treba dugo da kloneš
<BotaniCar> jaizza: da i filmich dostavim .. for science :) 
<BotaniCar> iBok (t)rute :) 
<rut> cek cek . odgovori zeni 
<rut> koliko ti treba ?
<BotaniCar> pa odgovorio sam ponudom 
<BotaniCar> ja mogu lagati, filmic ne 
<rut> je** ti takve igrice rijecima 
<rut> odgovori zeni 
<BotaniCar> Udata je ona, zna vec koliko je u stvari 20cm, a koliko 1h 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: prihvaćam 
<rut> hahah
<rut> da mene pita a ne pita (nisam joj valjda ljep) ja bi joj odgovorio
<jaizza> BotaniCar: samo molim te zacrni .... Å¡to se treba zacrniti
<rut> a ne se igrao rijecima
<BotaniCar> rut: ta, kako znamo da ti je vjerovati ( ili meni) , film je tu daleko posteniji 
<rut> pa nemam sto lagat
<BotaniCar> Eto, opet predmnijeva da mu je na tu temu za vjerovat' :) 
<rut> sad ste poceli o zanimljivim stvarima kad ja doma moram :(
<jaizza> slika govori 1000 riječi, a u filmu u jednoj sekundi stane xy slika
<jaizza> koliko je to istine.....
<BotaniCar> jaizza: moji su filmici kratki, male istine :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: aj ti izađi s dokazima pa ćemo onda sudit
<BotaniCar> jaiza: koji to "mi" , ako filmic ide tebi, ide samo tebi ! 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: pa meni filmić, rutu što god već njemu odgovara
<jaizza> BotaniCar: razmišljaj to kao da je rut tužitelj, a ja tvoja (prvo)braniteljica
<BotaniCar> Ja mislim da bi se ti samo htjela financijski okoristiiti na moju stetu. Znaj da autori Kozjaka i slicnih uradaka nisu nesto bogati :) 
<BotaniCar> I, ovakav ili onakav, rut je musko, mi si drzimo stranu, ne mogu ga gledati kao tuzitelja :)
<BotaniCar> Ti, pak .. 
<jaizza> :-)
<jaizza> drats
<jaizza> pročitao me
<BotaniCar> +1 anything farscape :) Jel je drats iz farscapeta ? 
<markosejic> frak je iz farscape
<BotaniCar> nemrem se sjetiti di sam cuo "drats" u tom slucaju .. 
<markosejic> frell
<jaizza> BotaniCar: to je uzvik zlikavaca (aka villains)
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzpxRgd2zc8
<datase> YouTube: Farscape Pilot Cackling - 0:01:43 - 9,187 views - 45 likes / 1 dislikes
<jaizza>  drats
<jaizza> expletive often used by supervillains who have seen their evil plots and schemes foiled or sabotaged. see also curses!
<jaizza> drats! those meddlesome do-gooders have somehow reversed the effects of my shrink ray! 
<jaizza> George Osborne, kancelar britanske državne riznice (ekvivalent našem ministru financija) gostovao je na Sky Newsu i s djecom razgovarao o ekonomiji. 7-godišnji Samuel Raddings iz Manchestera upitao je kancelara je li dobar u matematici. Osbourne se pohvalio da mu matematika dobro ide i krenuo dječaku objašnjavati kako u njegovom poslu ima jako puno matematike. Tada ga je Samuel kao iz topa upitao koliko je sedam puta osam, a usplahireni Osborne 
<SilverSpace> jaizza: ne izvlacim :)
<SilverSpace> pukla guma :)
<jaizza> ček
<jaizza> koja guma
 * jaizza sumnjičavo gleda u SilverSpacea
<SilverSpace> na biciklu hm
<jaizza> ah na biciklu
<SilverSpace> druge nemam
 * jaizza briše znoj sa čela
<SilverSpace> frend veceras slavi drugi puta se razveo 
<jaizza> :-D
<jaizza> nije naučio prvi put
<SilverSpace> ni drugi put :)
<jaizza> repetitio est mater studiorum
<SilverSpace> eh da
<jaizza> nekima treba više, nekima ne.. ;)
<SilverSpace> prvu zenu on ostavio radi druge i sad ova druga ostavila
<jaizza> e onda je to drugo
<SilverSpace> njega
<jaizza> dva različita iskustva
<SilverSpace> :)
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GXPd0fnpKw
<datase> YouTube: Sam Kinison on Marriage - 0:03:07 - 230,104 views - 805 likes / 13 dislikes
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ok, ne izvlačiš se
<jaizza> SilverSpace: kad ćemo?
<jaizza> o LOL
<jaizza> "Netko bi rekao da je dvadesetak prilično mali broj, a što bi bilo da smo pustili 50? Onda bi ih bilo previše i ljudi bi se teško snašli", tvrdi Božo Zeba, zadužen za korisničku podršku u projektu e-građanin. Time se osvrnuo na kritke građana zbog malog broja dostupnih usluga. Sada je pak izazvao dodatne kritike, zbog insinuacije da su građani nesposobni koristiti uslugu na internetu
<SilverSpace> kad god zelis :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: hoćemo s ljepilom (BotaniCar) ili solo?
<SilverSpace> jaizza: BotaniCar je reko da je nesto u guzvi 
<SilverSpace> jebemu ne smijem vise na bike pun grad ljepih zena za infakt 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: e onda samnom na pifu za protuotrov :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: nisam baš za vikende slobodna..
<ravilov> SilverSpace, bogme imas zanimljive frendove
<jaizza> http://www.dnevno.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/126694-sad-je-jasno-zasto-nemamo-novaca-citatelj-uhvatio-zagrebacku-banku-pri-kradi-poreza.html
<ravilov> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/t1.0-9/q71/s720x720/10489950_10152440392926840_4406017362654351735_n.jpg
<markosejic> lol
<SilverSpace> ravilov: nikad mi nije dosadno 
<MmikeT> Flje
<Mmike> SilverSpace: si tu?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ping ping ping
<Mmike> SilverSpace: budz0r: rebootat cu kasnije/nocas ubuntu-hr, novi kelner vec neko vrijeme, i tak to, pa sam da znate...
<SilverSpace> Mmike: eto me
<SilverSpace> ma nemas problemos mozes kad hoces :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: reboot ok?
<SilverSpace> ima ona snimka kaj je lika sabljarka napiknula http://is.gd/8GKpgI
<SilverSpace> ovi su dobro prosli 
<SilverSpace> Stiga je toliko oduševila Hrvatska da smo prvi put vidjeli da se smije.
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ide reboot
<Mmike> jebo ovaj maxv
<Mmike> kasni po 40 sekund
#ubuntu-hr 2014-07-05
<markosejic> d jutro
<jelly-home> kisa pada, sunce sija
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly-home> HT ide po stanovima i nudi prelaz s fiksnom linijom natrag kod njih jer su navodno jeftiniji
<jelly-home> kad im nisam htio reci koliko sad placam, iako tvrde za su jeftiniji, zakljucili su da ih zajebavam i zazeljeli mi ugodan dan
<jelly-home> interesantno da su dva montera u radnim odijelima, a bave se prodajom
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: lol i kod mene je bio lik prije metar dana
<SilverSpace> neka sumljiva faca 
<jelly-home> mozda daju bonuse zaposlenicima koji donesu nove/stare korisnike, pa ti zaposlenici na blef probaju po kutjama
<jelly-home> ili to ili je izvidjanje za provalu, da li ima nekoga
<jelly-home> jos sam im rekao da nemam ni liniju, ni internet, nakon sto su odustali zatvorim vrata i sjednem natrag za irc :>
<jelly-home> ... jos se svercam prek wirelessa od kolege
<markosejic> d dan
<infy-> dan
<markosejic> infy pozz
<infy-> bog!
<Mmike> SilverSpace: gledas?
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> zagrebacki ajrodrom je drek
<Mmike> al' ovaj u splitu
<Mmike> uzas
<ravilov> https://scontent-a-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/10532797_530944423698041_1042163968951819693_n.jpg
<markosejic> d vecer
#ubuntu-hr 2014-07-06
<markosejic> d jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<jelly-home> hah, telefon sa intelom http://www.antelife.com/asus-zenfone-5-intel-z2560-dual-core-1-6ghz-1gb-8gb-android-4-3-5-0-inch-corning-gorilla-glass-3-ogs-screen-smartphone-black.html?utm_source=reasonable&utm_medium=edm&utm_campaign=Dear%20Zoran%20%20Dzelajlija,%20INEW%20V8%ef%bc%8cZenfone%20Z5%20New%20Arrival%ef%bc%8cNewman%2050%%20OFF%ef%bc%8c%20Spain%20Warehouse%20ROUND%2055
<tonil> pozdrav svima treba mi pomoc dal netko zna kako se mogu vratiti podaci ako pise da je ostecena sd kartica
<jelly-home> sa ddrescue procitaj sto se dade procitati u neki image file, i onda dalje rondaj po tome
<tonil> jelly-home, hvala probam
<tonil> jelly-home, radi li taj program na androidu
<jelly-home> ti se salis, jelda?
<jelly-home> tonil: ddrescue sluzi da procitas cijelu SD karticu i napravis kopiju.  Nakon toga na _kopiji_ trazis podatke nekim alatom za trazenje podataka
<jelly-home> cisto sumnjam da ce ti android dati dozvolu da citas direktno sa /dev/ nodea od kartice
<tonil> ne mislim ima remo za android pa me zanima dal ima vec kompajliran ddrescue isto za android laptop mi nema utor za sd kartica a ja sam trenutno ispod kamesnice
<hbogner> tonil, mozda koko ima, on ti je blize, pitaj ga
<hbogner> tj mozda ima citac kartica
<tonil> ok
<tonil> probat cu nesto iskemijat javim se
<jelly-home> ako imas roota, i ako imas nekako negdje mjesta za napraviti dump kartice, mozda bi radilo i na androidu
#ubuntu-hr 2015-06-29
<BotaniCar> jelly jelly jelly jelly jelly, sretan rodjendan, znam da kasnim :) 
<rut> jel 40 ili +/- ?
<BotaniCar> Kaj je bitno ? Cice i dalje gledaju prema nebu :) 
<rut> samo cice .. a jel hidraulika radi .. 
<rut> to je birnije 
<rut> *bitnije
<ivoks> grke treba mlatiti
<ivoks> bas mlatiti
<ivoks> stoka lopovska
<ivoks> gori su od nas
<ivoks> 30 milijardi eura svake godine nestane; jednostavno nestane iz opticaja
<ivoks> a problem im je vratiti 1,6 milijardu
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lagarde_list
<ivoks> This is to the extent that tax evasion has been described by Greek politicians as "a national sport"—with up to €30 billion per year going uncollected.
<BotaniCar> Imaju pravo. Zasto placati poreze iz kojih ti se nista ne vrati. 
<Mmike> tjedan dana bez irca
<Mmike> kako refreshing :)
<BotaniCar> Bedasti smo mi koji placamo 
<vileni> Mmike: ali falili smo ti, priznaj
<Mmike> mrckicu :)
<Mmike> meni nejasno za koji kufer su posudjivali grcima novce kad su znali da ovi to nece vratit :)
<BotaniCar> Da im ne sjebu koncept EU kao mirne luke di , kad udjes, med i mlijeko iz pipa idu, a Euro krijepi ekonomiju :) 
<BotaniCar> Gle sad za par dana isti show u Austriji, njima je dug 82% BDP-a isto,a 80% zaposlenih im je u "uslugama" 
<Mmike> Ja sam gledam kak litecoin raste :)
<BotaniCar> Ima da kriptokojni eksplodiraju do mjeseca ! :9
<BotaniCar> kolko konja jos imas ? ja jedno 4 :) 
<vileni> Mmike: na koliko je sad?
<Mmike> 3 dolara :D
<vileni> super :)
<vileni> trenutacno ni za ramstek nemam
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> ramstek
<Mmike> mogli bi ovih dana, a? :)
<vileni> Mmike: mislim da ne mogu toliko izbivati sa posla :)
<dodobas> moaning
<Mmike> vileni: eh
<Mmike> dodobas: trazili ste, druze? :)
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/motorima-me-zarazio-deda--a-baka-mi-je-kupila-hondu-cbr--kad-ga-zajasim-i-stisnem-gas-pa-osjetim-vjetar-u-kosi--tijekom-tople-sezone-s-njega-se-gotovo-ne-spustam-/1373304/
<Mmike> baka joj je kupila hondu
<Mmike> "... a sada se educira za referenticu za registraciju putnika i prtljage na aerodromu"
<Mmike> pa boze i mili
<dodobas> Mmike: ako stvorim custom Enum type ... i kasnije trebam napraviti alter tog tipa... sto se dogadja s podacima ... tj. jesi radio to kad ?
<Mmike> jesam
<Mmike> nije se moglo
<Mmike> morao si napravit novi tip, alter u novi, rename i sranja
<BotaniCar> Veli mi jedan PC da ima izmedju 400MB i 2GB WinUpdate djidja :) 
<Mmike> al' vidim da sad ima ALTER  TYPE bla ADD VALUE
<Mmike> pa valjda mosh
<BotaniCar> Brijem da mi je brze linux natocit' gore neki :D
<Mmike> dodobas: http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.4/static/sql-altertype.html
<Mmike> dodobas: nisam probavao
<Mmike> dodobas: aj javi kad probas :D
<Mmike> https://blog.lastpass.com/2015/06/lastpass-security-notice.html/
<vileni> Mmike: staro ti je to :)
<vileni> ja sam mislio da nisu opet imali problema
<Mmike> sad su mi tek ukazali na to
<vileni> Mmike: tako ti je to kad napustis civilizaciju i odes uzivati na tjedan dana :)
<Mmike> ne zaboravi da imam malo dijete 
<jelly> Mmike: provalilo, i sigurnosne mjere su drzale vodu... tocno kak je i zamisljeno
<vileni> bolje nego prosli put :)
<jelly> ne znam kad je njima bilo prosli put
<vileni> jelly: prije par godina, tad sam i prestao koristiti
<obruT> ja jos uvijek passworde drzim na papiricima pa nemam problema :)
<vileni> obruT: na monitoru? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: ajd probat cemo ako...
<obruT> vileni: :)
<vileni> koristi tko startssl?
<BotaniCar> Brijem da je Kre poludio :) Reklamira taj docker k'o da je dobar za ista, a ne za sve :) Linka sadURL na nekog lika koji je , ocito, jos vise zaludjen ; frajer sve aplikacije vozi svaku u svom kontejneru :) 
<BotaniCar> Opravdava to time da 1) moze "na cisto" deinstalirati aplikaciju kad mu se sprdne i 2) kak je uspio zauzdati resource hungryness Google Chrometa 
<BotaniCar> Poludio, svijet je poludio, kazem vam 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: ponekad se trebas osloboditi i prihvatiti da se okolina u kojoj 'djelujes' mjenja, proslo je vrijeme "Windows for Workgroups, 3.11"
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa kaj fali dockeru?
<Mmike> ok je docker
<Mmike> ak imas primjenu za njega
<Mmike> nego, di on to URLa?
<vileni> vjerojatno fb ili linkedin :)
<vileni> i twitter
<Mmike> I need specifics! :)
<vileni> sta god otvorim tamo je
<Mmike> inace, super je chrome tjerat u docker containeru :)
<vileni> Mmike: zasto onda imam 16gb rama u desktopu?
<Mmike> ili lxc containeru for that matter :)
<Mmike> ja imam radi KVMa :)
<vileni> mogu pokrenuti chrome
<vileni> ili 3 virtualke
<vileni> :D
<vileni> e slozio sam si doma stroj za kvm
<vileni> sad mi treba jos jedan stroj za kvm, ali odbor za financije mi nije odobrio prijedlog
<Mmike> rotfl :)
 * Mmike gleda kak da ubode plocu u koju ce moc vise od 32 gige rama ubost
<Mmike> al' isto imam problema u vrhu
<Mmike> tak da dvojim da ce to moc prije nove godine
<vileni> Mmike: pa tu je jedino ram problem
<Mmike> onda cu to moc knjizit pod 'poklon za mene'
<vileni> vidio sam ploca koje podrzavaju to, ali sa 4 slota za ram
<vileni> Mmike: ja imam i rodjendan uskoro, ali nece mi proci pod to
<Mmike> vileni: ma, obicno ploce te oceju 64 gige, moja oce 32 samo, nemam pojma zast
<Mmike> ili?
<Mmike> cek cke
<vileni> Mmike: pa problem je sto nisam vidio vise od 8gb po plocici
<vileni> a 4 ti stanu
<Mmike> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z97%20Extreme6/?cat=Specifications
<Mmike> vileni: pojavio se DDR3 sa 16gb po plocici
<Mmike> sam kaj je skup za popizdit
<vileni> Mmike: kod amd imas plocu za ~500kn vec
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> i procovi su jeftiniji
<Mmike> al' i proporcionalno losiji
<vileni> ali slozis si cijeli cluster toga :)
<Mmike> ma dzaba, kad je sporo
<vileni> ja bi amd plocu za nas, ali da trose manje struje
<obruT> ja bi nesto jace od atoma, a da trosi toliko ili manje
<jelly> ja bi ponija
<vileni> obruT: onaj c2750 ti je taman :)
<obruT> vileni: bacit cu pogled... trosi nesto vise, ali mozda prihvatljivo :)
<vileni> obruT: za 8 jezgri na 2.4 je sigurno prihvatljivo :)
<vileni> jedino ako trazis htpc zamjenu, onda mozda nije idealan
<obruT> vileni: za htpc imam atoma s nvidia ionom i radi sasma ok... ovo mi je za kucni servercic gdje bi rado malo bolje performanse
<vileni> obruT: onda je to to, malo veca cijena ali imas i ipmi i jos ponesto
<vileni> dual/quad nic ovisno o ploci
<obruT> inace mi sasma ok radi kao server i ova kanta, no kad trebam interaktivno napraviti nesto zahtjevnije, onda sam lijen cekat :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: po FB spama, zna da mu se tamo nitko nece usprotiviti :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: i, u stvari nemam nish protiv dockera, zivcira me kaj se propagira kao lijek za lose dizajnirane aplikacije ( chrome, jel )
<Mmike> BotaniCar: zakaj?
<Mmike> mislim, zakaj te zivcira?
<BotaniCar> Pa ako je chrome neoptimiziran komad dreka, onda nije rjesenje gurnuti ga u kutiju preko cijeg ruba se nemre prelit' , nego popraviti taj drek. Mislim, chrome sam uzeo kao primjer jer je spomenut u tom clanku, ima jos :)
<BotaniCar> On bright side, instaliram shefici ubuntu na laptop :D
<vileni> BotaniCar: sto joj bi?
<rut> muffin jel to da joj dajes support i van radnog vremena .. recimo kod kuce u kasne sate ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak to mislis?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: lakse je, daleko, constrainat chrome containerizacijom i cgroupsima nego popravit kaj je potrgano
<Mmike> mozda nije potrgano
<Mmike> mozda je to by design
<Mmike> k'o sto ce ti mongodb napravit svoje kurac-palac datoteke ovisno o tome koliko ti je velik disk
<dodobas> vise je kurac nego palac, al' ok ...
<Mmike> dodobas:  :D
<Mmike> the dreck, yup
<jelly> obruT: koliko ampera, vata, sauga taj htpc?
<obruT> jelly: mjerio sam bas s wattmetrom, kad nist ne radi, dignuti samo x-i odnosno xbmc, jede 22-27 W, kad slusam muziku oko 25W, fullHD filmovi u najboljoj rezi 29W, gledanje fullHD dvb-t programa preko usb dvbt sticka 29W, a kad ga opteretim cime god stignem, dakle pokrenem gomilu procesa koji zderu resurse koliko ide, ode na max 34W
<obruT> to je dakle atom 330, ima jedan 2.5" disk, dvb-t stick, usb IR prijemnik za daljinski i usb radio prijemnik za wireless tipkovnicu i misa
<obruT> nvidia ion chipset
<jelly> to je dost.  Al opet manje nego moj PC koji toci, sudeci po razlici na mjerilu, 60-100W
<vileni> meni nuc trosi ~10w kad gledam nesto
<BotaniCar> Isen ti Ubuntu, vec 20 minuta instalira gutenprint driver :) 
<vileni> atom 330 je koliko se sjecam bio stedljiv, ali chipset s kojim je dolazio bas i nije
<BotaniCar> Nema naznaka kad ce biti gotov, a disk toliko vrti da se cijelo kuciste usijalo :D
<vileni> a jos ima i nvidiu
<Mmike> optereceni strujom!
<Mmike> meni moja litecoin mintalica trosi 650W :)
<jelly> to je sta, 150kn na mjesec?
<jelly> vise?
<vileni> moj desktop u idle trosi 100, pod loadom do 450
<jelly> to mi je em skupo, em grije sobu
<BotaniCar> Mintanje je zimski sport :) 
<jelly> ooh, kinezi rade mobitele sa 6000mAh baterije
<jelly> nadam se da ce taj konacno trajati bar 4 dana
<vileni> ja imam 7500mah u svom :) (povoljno)
<jelly> kak
<vileni> jelly: http://zerolemon.com/product/zerolemon-samsung-galaxy-s4-7500mah-extended-battery-black-extended-tpu-protection-case/
<jelly> vileni: FSVO "u" 
<vileni> jelly: to je sasvim druga stvar sto se volumen vrijednosti "u" povecao za skoro 100% :)
<jelly> 17mm debljine je onak... hefty
<jelly> ovaj innos D6000 ce biti 11mm sto je podnosljivo
<vileni> je, skuzis to kad ti ljudi stalno gledaju u prepone, i kad te noga neobjasnjivo boli
 * jelly nosi u visecem dzepu uz koljeno, pa ga onda boli koljeno
<jelly> samo kinezi nisu poznati po baterijski-optimiziranom firmveru
<jelly> recimo, ima u linksu Lenovo P70 sa 4000mAh, ali djubre traje 1 dan kao i svi ostali 
<vileni> meni ovo traje 2.5-3 kad ne pazim previse
<vileni> da stavim neki custom rom mozda bi i vise 
<jelly> sitgao mi domaci spam
<jelly> > Ovo ljeto a želite imati zanosan dekolte podignutih, čvrstih i oblikovanih grudi? Želite se samouvjereno skinuti u kupaći kostim? Želite li imati to svaki dan?
<CrazyLemon> želim!
<obruT> ja isto zelim svaki dan imati podignute, cvrste i oblikovane grudi !
<obruT> u rukama, je li...
 * Mmike ima z3 compact, 2-3 dana traje  baterija
<jelly> > Evo Vam najpovoljnijeg rješenja koje ne možete nigdje pronaći! I ne, to nije odlazak pod nož!
<vileni> Mmike: sta si napravio sa s3?
<jelly> Mmike: 2-3 dana je bezveze, ocu 4 dana bez razmisljanja, i 7 dana ako stedim i prek noci gasim sve i tak
<Mmike> vileni: poklonio ga sestricin
<Mmike> jelly: eh
<Mmike> jelly: i ja bi :)
<Mmike> xperia ima 'stamnia' mode, koji jos superjakojace stedi bateriju
<Mmike> al' meni i dalje traje 2-3 dana :)
<jelly> moj kinez je na pocetku trajao 3-4 dana ak bi ga nategnuo
<BotaniCar> Ovo s grudima, me want ! 
<obruT> BotaniCar: idemo za jedno u potragu ?
<obruT> s/za jedno/zajedno/
<BotaniCar> obruT: mislim da bi morali, ono, "nije za mene" spika i to :) 
<BotaniCar> "dugo sam ozenjen, pa da razveselim suprugu" :)
<rut> :)
<rut> ako hidraulika radi bit ce i ta druga vesela
<BotaniCar> Stapic od sladoleda kao udlaga ( Rane ) :D
<rut> evo narucio ovo :http://routerboard.com/RB2011UiAS-2HnD-IN 
<rut> sutra treba doci pa cemo da imamo svoje i speed od 200Mb u downloadu
<BotaniCar> rut: imas ti kakav MT za vanjsku upotrebu ( otporan na atmosefrsku vlagu ) za preporuciti, a da ne kosta kao 'rvacki BDP ? 
<rut> moze ubiquiti ili mora biti MT ?
<rut> nevolim MT bas .. drazi mi je UBNT
<BotaniCar> Svejedno mi je, stvar ce doslovno ici na oranicu, pa mi je bitno da ga vanjski uvjeti ne uniste za dva tjedna. 
<rut> loco M5 .. na 5ghz radi savrseno 
<rut> daj malo vise podataka . kolika udaljenosti ? jel ima LOS-a .. jel zageden 2.4 ?
<BotaniCar> nemam vise podataka za sad. Vjerojatno ce biti LOS, vjerojatno je ~200m udaljenost, s mogucnoscu da sam u krivu za oboje 
<rut> onda ti je ovaj M5 ok . oko 500kn 
<BotaniCar> Nesto ovakvo: https://www.senetic.hr/product/LOCOM5?gclid=CJHa4O-DtcYCFdQZtAodbwEDCg ? 
<rut> ako ti nije zagaden 2.4 onda moze i loco M2 . oko ~350kn
<BotaniCar> Oranica, dvojim da ce se klat' s necim drugim
<jelly> BotaniCar: jesi skuzio da je senetic negdje u poljskoj
<BotaniCar> jelly: svi smo mi EU :) Al, da, funny stuff
<rut> za 200m nema potrebe za gridice i puno Db 
<rut> *dB
<jelly> also skuzio: svi kineski ducani sa skladistem u EU imaju besplatnu dostavu za sve zemlje EU, osim za Hrvatsku gdje je dostava + 29-32€ gore
<jelly> because... reasons
<BotaniCar> jelly: word of mouth je da je to zato kaj balkanezeri otvaraju dispute i kad je roba ok 
<jelly> BotaniCar: sounds legit :-(
<jelly> budem rekao kolegici koja je u karlovackoj zupaniji, uz granicu, da ode to kupit u najblizu postu u .si :-)
<Mmike> fred (rodbina) se bacio u photoshop/ilustrator/premiere vode
<Mmike> dobio i poso neki
<Mmike> od doma, treba mi laptop i to
<BotaniCar> Fred Matic ? Nemoj da SilverSpace cuje ! :) 
<Mmike> i ima moj stari od crossvalije (ono HP govno), i kupili mu i7 proc (200 kuna na njuskalu, nisam mogo vjerovat) i 16 gigi rama
<Mmike> i zasarafio si on to sam unutra, sve radi
<Mmike> jedino windoze i dalje spornjikave
<Mmike> premiera i ovo, uzas 
<jelly> stari... laptop?
<Mmike> ja gledam, drkam
<Mmike> reko, neznam, mozda moras photoshop i to reinstalirat
<jelly> desktop?
<Mmike> jelly: laptop, da
<BotaniCar> Iss, ti stvarno na bilo sto mozes onanirati, Mmike
<Mmike> HP 4520s
<Mmike> ugl, zove me danas, da mu sve radi, da leti, da super
<Mmike> kaj je bilo?
<Mmike> lik je imao 32bitne Win7 instalirane :)
<jelly> ups
<Mmike> meni opce nije palo na pamet to pogleda t:)
<vileni> dakle imao je 3.25gb rama :)
<Mmike> da :)
<jelly> windowsi nemaju PAE?
<Mmike> kol'ko znam, ne
<BotaniCar> Imaju, ali su kvarni pa ga ne 32bitnoj ediciji ne pale dok ne prodrndas registry
<jelly> zanimljivo
<Mmike> ah
<Mmike> eto
<BotaniCar> https://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/windows/en-US/31907276-562d-4e8a-86e9-b0390fda3fe2/how-do-i-enabled-pae-in-windows-7?forum=w7itproperf
<jelly> ionako ne bi mogao fotosopu da vise od 3GB ili koliko vec je kernel/userspace split
<BotaniCar> Ae
<jelly> ae, jbs pae
<Mmike> https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/aa366796(v=vs.85).aspx
<jelly> > 32-bit Windows operating systems, other than "Server" editions, cannot access RAM at addresses above 0xFFFFFFFF (4 GiB) even with PAE enabled. Due to conflicts with address space required for PCI or PCI-E devices
<BotaniCar> Idem doma sve pojest, i dete, i zenu ( ok, to dodje s brakom ) 
<ivoks> Transaction rate:            1385.75 trans/sec
<ivoks> rekao bi da je web app dobro slozen
<ivoks> Longest transaction:            0.31
<Mmike> ovisi
<Mmike> ak rokas po istom URLu cijelo vrijeme....
<ivoks> samo jedan url i je
<Mmike> Requests per second:    35769.74 [#/sec] (mean)
<Mmike> to moj stroj doma
<Mmike> index.html, prazni, od default apache instalacije
<Mmike> ab potjeran s istog stroja, dakako :D
<ivoks> ovo nije prazni html
<ivoks> cak stovise, rijec je o phpu
<ivoks> koji izgenerira 10mb prometa
<ivoks> ajde, nije 10, 5
<ivoks> ode grcka u 3pm
<ivoks> otisli su tam kad su izabrali ove budale
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> s par se strana to da gledat
<Mmike> ja ne kuzim zakaj su oni cekali 6 mjeseci da ovo naprave
<ivoks> moze se gledati samo s jedne
<Mmike> kao, pokusavali su dogovorit bolje uvijete :)
<ivoks> imaju 200 milijardi eura ustedjevine
<ivoks> pokradu 30 milijardi svake godine
<ivoks> a seru da ne mogu platiti 1,6 milijardi duga
<Mmike> da, tamo je nacionalni sport 'ne plati porez' :D
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> zanimljivo je kak bitcoin/litecoin rastu :D
<jelly> zivjela grcka? :-)
<dodobas> ma to $/€ padaju :)
<ivoks> bemti
<ivoks> opet dolare nisam kupio
<jelly> e fakat
<ivoks> pa idemo se poigrati...
<ivoks> vidjeti sto mozemo usecariti u par dana
<jelly> pa zas onda euro danas raste?
<jelly> ako USD/EUR pada, to znaci da EUR raste, jeli
<ivoks> ma euro uvijek raste naspram kune
<ivoks> ali dolar naspram eura...
<jelly> ma jebes kunu, ne gledam kunu nego USD/EUR
<jelly> http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=USDEUR%3DX+Interactive#{"range":"1d","allowChartStacking":true}
<jelly> tj. dolar pada. tj. ne isplati se kupovat dolar
<dodobas> jelly: was? pa jel kupujes nesto kad je cijena visoka ili niska ?
<ivoks> jelly: to je kocka... :)
<jelly> dodobas: isplati se kupit kad je na dnu, a ne dok pada :-)
<ivoks> http://www.cnbc.com/id/102795048?__source=yahoo|finance|headline|headline|story&par=yahoo&doc=102795048
<dodobas> jelly: a sad kupis malo... pa ako jos padne ... pokrijes razliku ... i tako ... :)
<jelly> dodobas: komplikovano!
<dodobas> jelly: a onda gledaj lepe grafice... 
<jelly> ne kontam zas euro raste, jer neko spekulira s njime pa se sprema na short sell?
<dodobas> ste gledai "Mr. Robot", ovaj vikdent je bila prva epizoda...
<CrazyLemon> pilot je vani više od mjesec dana :)
<dodobas> pilot nisam gledao...
<CrazyLemon> zar nije pilot prva epizoda?
<jelly> neki put je nulta
<CrazyLemon> hmm :)
<jelly> al pilot je uvijek probna epizoda na osnovu koje se odlucuje hoce li Veliki Producenti uopce dat lovu za snimanje prve sezone
<CrazyLemon> pa odmah su podpisali za drugu sezonu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/25/8847119/mr-robot-renewed-second-season-usa-network
<obruT> jel serija ima unaprijed odredjen broj epizoda ili je "otvorenog" tipa ?
<dodobas> uglavnom, malo treba pogledati kroz prste... jer ipak... to je serija ... ali meni je ok
<obruT> ja inace mrzim serije koje od mene rade budalu, nazalost, vecina je takvih
<obruT> ako je sezona nekakva zatvorena cjelina, onda ima sanse biti dobra, ako je otvorena, prakticki je nemoguce da ne ode u 3pm nakon nekog vremena
<jelly> TNG je bila ponajbolja pri kraju iako je bila otvorena
<obruT> jel ce u ovom robotu svaka epizoda biti za sebe ili ce biti povezane ?
<CrazyLemon> ja bi reko da če bit povezane ..bar tako je izgledao pilot 
<jelly> good heavens
<jelly> McAfee MySQL Audit Plugin [...] verbosity and better filtering features. This is achieved by binary patching the server at runtime inserting the hooks which extract data stored in known offsets in memory
<obruT> CrazyLemon: u tom slučaju bi bilo jako dobro da su sezone tematske cjeline... inače se priča razvodni, serija prekine, a nema nikakvog kraja ni smisla...
<obruT> i na kraju gledatelj ispadne idiot
<dodobas> obruT: pa za tebe je onda ona stara serija ... HR Sabor ... 
<dodobas> :)
<ivoks> jelly: kaj je intel kupio mcafee?
<ivoks> http://www.mcafee.com/us/about/intel-mcafee.aspx
<ivoks> o bacanja novaca...
<ivoks> 7,7 milijardi dolara
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-25631183
<ivoks> "I am now everlastingly grateful to Intel for freeing me from this terrible association with the worst software on the planet. These are not my words, but the words of millions of irate users.
<ivoks> "My elation at Intel's decision is beyond words."
<jelly> tip je lud :-)
<jelly> (na zabavan nacin)
<jelly> sto vise znam o ekonomskm trzistu, sve mi se vise cini da su te virtualne milijarde, bilijuni itd samo nacin kak smanjiti vrijednost stvarnog rada, s izgovorom da su te brojke mjera neke hipotetske vrijednosti kroz iducih 20-30 godina
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<reSpawn> d vecer
<Vlado9A3CY> vecer marko :)
<Mmike> floh
#ubuntu-hr 2015-06-30
<Mmike> Kaj ste rekli?
<Mmike> Dolar nije gore iso?
<Mmike> meh :(
<Mmike> xzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzxzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzgzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx .0
<Mmike> *--
<Mmike> Dete, dete.
<dodobas> Mmike: ah cute... trebas ovo staviti u spomenar ili kako se to ono zove ... "ostvaren prvi kontakt s vanjskim svijetom preko IRC protokola"
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> nije prvi, sto je najbolje
<Mmike> na pol minute me nije bilo, malisa UPALIO tastaturu, i onda ROKAJ ;D
<Mmike> dodobas, si rjesio altere?
<dodobas> Mmike: nisam jos probao... pitao... ako ce mi trebati... alternativa je dignuti FK ... ali idem probati ovako
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> mlje-mlja je to uvijek 
<Mmike> ja sam uvijek bio skloniji radjenju 'sifrarnik' tablice 
<Mmike> al' za stvari kojie su app-fixed, i rijetko se mijenjaju, enum je good enough
<Mmike> nesto je brzi i nesh manje mjesta zauzima
<Mmike> (ak ti treba jos argumenata za enume)
<dodobas> ovako se bar nitko nece sjetiti ... dodavati nesto u tu 'tablicu' kroz apliaciju
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> tu bi recimo isli statusi dokumenata, npr 'new', 'assigned', 'canceled', 'bombarded'
<ivoks> Mmike: ici ce
<Mmike> ivoks, ide, ide :)
<Mmike> ja sam, recimo, popusio 400 kuna jer sam jucer mjenjao, a ne danas. Nije puno, al' to su 2 i pol fina ramsteka!
<ivoks> ja sam danas mijenjao
<ivoks> ali... nije to jos ziher
<jelly> ici ce jos dole :-)
<ivoks> za sad gubim par somova
<ivoks> ali imam vjeru u grcke komuniste
<ivoks> nepokolebljivi su u unistavanju vlastite drzave
<jelly> vjeru da ce izaci iz eurozone, ili vjeru da ce i dalje povlaciti komisiju za nos?
<ivoks> jedno ide s drugim
<ivoks> komisija ce kad tad reci ma odjebite vise
<ivoks> euro ce izgubiti jedno 15-20% vrijednosti
<ivoks> i eurozona ce procvjetati
<ivoks> a ja cu zaraditi na short term exchange :)
<ivoks> ili necu... dobro je imati stash sa strane s kojim se mozes zaigrati tu i tamo
<ivoks> http://www.fxstreet.com/rates-charts/forex-charts/?id=eur/usd
<ivoks> gledam i navijam
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> u 18:00 jucer za jedan euro je trebalo 1,09 dolara
<ivoks> tocnije, u 18:28
<ivoks> ako je ovaj char tocan
<ivoks> euro je na najnizoj razini prema dolaru od 2002.
<Mmike> brijem da nije
<Mmike> dolar je bio preko 7 kuna
<Mmike> a euro/kuna se minimalno mijenja
<ivoks> pa cekaj
<ivoks> vidjeti ces tecaj sutra
<ivoks> tecajevi banaka su fiksni tokom dana
<ivoks> http://www.businessinsider.com/us-futures-open-sunday-june-28-2015-6
<ivoks> ni amerima nije bajno
<BotaniCar> jutro, junacine
<Mmike> umro grad.hr :/
<Mmike> ivoks, da, znam, al' sam trebao kune jucer :)
<ivoks> da, nestalo struje
<ivoks> i nece biti neko vrijeme
<Mmike> mater :( i sad glupi apt-cacher-ng nezna otic na de.archives.ubuntu.com
<Mmike> beh, nit de. mirror ne radi kak spada :)
<vileni> sta nebi tako vazan server trebao imati agregat :)
<BotaniCar> Agregati su onaj alternativni izvor napajanja koji obicno zakaze kad primarnog nema ? 
<vileni> to je onaj izvor napajanja iz kojeg izvade naftu za traktor pa nema kad nestane struja
<Mmike> vileni, dzaba, kad mreza ne radi    :)
<ivoks> ima agregat
<ivoks> tj ups
<ivoks> i mreza ima ups
<ivoks> ali badava ti sve to kad HEP iskljuci mrezu cijelom kvartu
<ivoks> na par sati
<vileni> nama je ups drzao 15min mrezu i servere, sto obicno nije bilo dosta da upale agregat 
<ivoks> pita mene zena u rba da zasto otkazujem racun kod njih
<ivoks> zato kaj ne znam koje mi stanje kreditne kartice, osim ako ih ne nazovem
<ivoks> zato kaj je ebanking smijesan
<vileni> cak i pbz zvuci bolje :)
<ivoks> zato kaj su mi u pon dali karticu, a u utorak mi ju je bankomat progutao s izjavom da je ukradena
<dodobas> ivoks: duzi neki popis, cini se :)
<ivoks> pa rekao sam joj, odakle da pocnem
<ivoks> No, zato to mogu učiniti državljani Falklanda (Maldivi) iako ta država ne postoji, a otok je u sastavu Velike Britanije.
<ivoks> kad novinar hoce posrat jadroliniju, pa posere sebe
<Mmike> maldivi?
<Mmike> falklandi?
<Mmike> kaj?
<ivoks> a konj
<BotaniCar> bas me zanima s kim ce se MS skompati da mu bude provider reklama u win 10 ( ne vidim drugi nacin da izmuzu tu kravu, ako ce dijeliti sam OS shapkom i kapkom )
<ivoks> ako apple moze...
<ivoks> i canonical
<BotaniCar> Naravno da mogu,a i  nemaju puno alternativa ( siguran sam da bi svi radije neki mjesecni fee, ali tko ce to naplatit' ) 
<jelly> ivoks: pa DSLAM-ovi imaju svoje UPS-ove, ak je ispad dulji na lokaciju ide agregat
<ivoks> al ovo je faks
<ivoks> budimo ozbiljni
<jelly> ah
<jelly> hoces reci "nesposobni za alocirat $$$ za agregat koji to moze drzat"
<ivoks> malo vise $$$
<ivoks> jer onda moraju drugacije razvuci i napajanje
<ivoks> itd
<ivoks> a zasto?
<jelly> ak ti ne treba, ne treba ti
<ivoks> sto dobiju s time sto ce par switcheva i servera biti up, ako ostatak faksa nece?
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3V8fitrHeE
<datase> YouTube: Ako imate pametnijeg posla od odlaska u banku - 0:00:42 - 123361 views - 25 likes / 2 dislikes
 * Mmike jako ne voli vjetar u prsa
<Mmike> al' ono, jako
<Mmike> cim je prestalo puhat poceo sam pedalatarirat 27 km/h
<CrazyLemon> ali zato jako volis vjetar u leđa? :)
<Mmike> uh, brate mili
<Mmike> 40 km/h sam tak :)
<BotaniCar> Ja toliko ne mogu ni s autom na nizbrdici ! :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: otpustis rucnu, ubacis u 4tu, stisnes gas do poda
<Mmike> e, da
<Mmike> upalis auto prije
<Mmike> najdraze mi kad odem na stroj pa vidim modifikacije lokalnog admina
<Mmike> byobu, bojice u shellu, prompt u dve linije
<dodobas> e Mmike pg_dump... gdje radi kompresiju na serveru ili lokalno ?
<Mmike> na serveru
<Mmike> eeeeee
<Mmike> dobro pitanje
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> tamo di se vrti pg_dump
<Mmike> ak ga vrtis na serveru onda - na serveru :D
<Mmike> btw, dodobas 
<Mmike> ja sam odustao od -Fc, iako je brzi za restore
<Mmike> pg_dump plain i onda to potjeram kroz lrzip
<Mmike> 18 GB dump se skompresira u 200 megi
<vileni> i tako, hoces kliknuti na mail adresu na web stranici, da bi skuzio da je ista zapravo gif
<Mmike> ja popizdim kad dobijem ponudu od nekih likova
<Mmike> i onda mi broj racuna ili poziv na broj nije copy-pasteabilan
<jelly> lijevo desni zip je fora za takve visoko repetitivne stvari
<Mmike> lijevodesni zip?
<jelly> lrzip !
<jelly> ak to ne znaci lijevo desni, onda su propustili priliku
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> da, fora je
<Mmike> jedino mu treba memorije (meni doma zauzme svih 30 gigi rama), i dobro dodje puno jezgri :D
<jelly> samo sto ga niko ne koristi
<Mmike> ja ga koristim, kak ne
<Mmike> mjesecni dump radim s time
<jelly> ma ti koristis i btrfs :-)
<Mmike> izmedju toga cuvam snapshote datadira
<Mmike> a izmedju toga samo WALove
<Mmike> jelly: ne vise, odustao sam :)
<Mmike> LVM FTW :)
<jelly> doslo u glavu?
<Mmike> pa za moj usecase je to super (glup sam sto se nisam prije toga sjetio)
<Mmike> al' metat LVM na laptop fakat nema smisla :)
<Mmike> prvo sam krenuo sa KVMom, ne koristim raw imageove nego korsitim lvm logicke voljume per virtualka
<Mmike> em je brzo, em je lijepo
<Mmike> e, a onda sam skuzio da LXC podrzava LVM, pa uz malo pimplanja sad i to imam
<Mmike> superica
<Mmike> puno bolje od btrfsa, puno bolje od overlayfsa nad ext4
<vileni> sta je taj overlayfs?
<dodobas> Mmike: ah Mmike ... Mmike , eh Mmike 
<jelly> vileni: jos jedan unionfs, ali ovaj je nekak upao u mainline kernel (sto znaci da ce biti kako-tako odrzavan)
<vileni> jelly: sta nije to onaj koji je exploitan nedavno
<vileni> pa dobijem root po zelji
 * jelly ne broji local root exploite, svaki mjesec ima bar 1-2 komada
<jelly> tak da moze bit, pojma nemam
<obruT> i tak... jeste spremni za sekundu viska ? :P
<jelly> ja jesam, al ne znam dal su moji orakli, kerneli i dovecoti spremni...
<jelly> tzdate i ntpji jesu
<BotaniCar> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/06/30/worlds_best_vpns_fall_flat_in_security_tests/ # VPN smrkaljfen 
<ivoks> 13:04 < Mmike> e, a onda sam skuzio da LXC podrzava LVM, pa uz malo pimplanja sad i to imam
<ivoks> Mmike: LVM?!
<ivoks> muahahahahahahaha
<ivoks> gle ovaj mutavi euro
<ivoks> sad kao bounca natrag
<jelly> ne kuzim zasto ovi iz eu komisije dopustaju da ih grk vuce za nos
<ivoks> a zato
<ivoks> kaj im pase sigurnost
<ivoks> nije im do zajebancije i kocke
<jelly> pase im musti novce iz clanica
<ivoks> a europi bi bilo bolje da nema grcke
<jelly> jer ak grcka padne u devalvaciju i inflaciju, automatski je manji uvoz iz EU
<jelly> i automatski ce poceti nuzno vise sami proizvoditi
<ivoks> Stoga, kaže, "zamjenskih proizvoda" na Plitvicama više neće biti. Naime, gosta koji se potužio na hamburger unutar dvije šnite kruha konobar je upozorio da više nemaju peciva. No gost je, kažu, inzistirao da mu onda hamburger serviraju u kruhu i konobar je to i učinio.
<ivoks> ako grcka ode van, eu gubi oko 400 milijardi eura
<ivoks> sto znaci da ce se novac morati izmisliti nekom jebenom proizvodnjom
<ivoks> ili devalvacijom
<ivoks> a ako se devalvira euro, ja cu zaradit, ali ce i europa postati jeftinija
<ivoks> i onda ce englezi zacepiti gubicu (jer oni su funtu neprimjetno devalvirali za 20% u zadnjih 7 godina)
<ivoks> od 2007. do 2009., u dvije godine
<ivoks> i od onda drze to
<ivoks> do 2015, kada se euro poceo samourusavati
<ivoks> neka
<ivoks> bolje za EUzonu za euro bude slabiji
<ivoks> losije za nas
<BotaniCar> " europi bi bilo bolje da nema grcke" << ovo
<jelly> http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-33325031 Data roaming charges to end in EU within two years
<nicols> jutro!
<nicols> meže neko preporučit neki smartcard reader koji provjereno radi na linuxu sa ovim novim elektronskim osobnim iskaznicama?
<Mmike> ivoks: lvm, yup
<Mmike> onaj tko je osmislio ufw treba slusat jelenu rozgu bar 4 sata dnevno slijedecih 8 mjeseci
<jelly> Mmike: moze, ak mi das svoju playlistu
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> meni ti to guglo sve radi
<Mmike> tj, jubotubo
<jelly> eto rjesenja
<jelly> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/greek-bailout-fund#/story
<jelly> aaand /.ted
<vileni> o nicols 
<Mmike> vileni: cemo vecears opet? :D
<Mmike> vileni: ti si jos uvijek na misu?
<vileni> Mmike: da
<vileni> nema jeftinih volana
<Mmike> ima na njuskalu
<Mmike> G25/G27 za 1500 kuna
<Mmike> GT za 800
<vileni> nemamo bas istu definiciju jeftinog
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> jbg
<Mmike> inace G25 fakat drzi cijenu
<Mmike> pred 2 godine je kostao 2k kuna
<Mmike> ne znam dal' je bolji G25 ili G27, revieovi su razliciti
<Mmike> eto, sad mi je opet CPU usko grlo :(
<Mmike> 4 SSDa u RAID0 polju fakat rade brzo :)
<jelly> n'bava kua
<vileni> Mmike: pa bolje cpu nego diskovi? :)
<vileni> evo za avio simulacije http://www.njuskalo.hr/igrace-konzole/saitek-pro-flight-bip-panel-oglas-15068540
<ivoks> https://twitter.com/inglesi/status/615891251938746369/photo/1
<ivoks> pa ovaj word ne zna koristiti
<Mmike> vileni: ovo: http://www.njuskalo.hr/igrace-konzole/fanatec-csr-volan-clubsport-pedale-oglas-15203508
<vileni> Mmike: i dalje ces biti sporiji
<vileni> :D
<Mmike> K-HM
<vileni> trojica su u 1:34 usla
<Vlado9A3CY> žur... bon žur
<Mmike> da, ne vidim kak bi to mogo doc
<Mmike> vileni: a cim oni voze?
<vileni> svi su bili na misu jucer
<Mmike> vileni: tak treba, pravi katolici. Na misu se mora ic!
<Mmike> melita: sunce!
#ubuntu-hr 2015-07-01
<BotaniCar> Jutrovski 
<dodobas> yutro
<nicols> dobravečer!
<vileni> jutar
<Mmike> hruimora
<dodobas> Mmike: volim te
<Mmike> Lijepo je to. Kad me vodis jest? :)
<vileni> Mmike: kad smo kod toga, kakav je ramstek u zvoncu?
<dodobas> mislim da sam slijedeci tjedan u RH... pa bi bilo mozda moguce
<Mmike> dodobas: a pa djesi sad?
<Mmike> vileni: od-li-can!
<Mmike> ono
<Mmike> pre fakin izvrstan!
<Mmike> doduse, kosta :)
<vileni> Mmike: kosta nema ramstek
<vileni> aha
<vileni> kosta
<vileni> :D
<Mmike> :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa koliko je?
<Mmike> oko 140 kuna
<Mmike> 80 deka, doduse
<vileni> ujebemti
<Mmike> ono, mrcina je
<Mmike> onaj u urnebesu je bio 25-30
<vileni> neka, cura rekla da me tamo vodi kad se vjencamo
<Mmike> oho!
<Mmike> ohohoho :)
<vileni> trejdat cu slobodu za ramstek
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> nisi ti vise slobodan, stari moj :)
<obruT> vileni: jeftin si :)
<vileni> a znam, iluzija slobode
<Mmike> moj apreporuka ti je ozenit se sto prije i nastancat djecu, dok si mlad :)
<dodobas> Mmike: blizu u austriji... Deutschlandsberg .. ako ti to sto znaci :)
<vileni> obruT: kad je samo formalnost :)
<vileni> Mmike: ali nisam vise mlad, osim mozda po papiru a i to ide
<Mmike> dodobas: kak ne, tam ima ducan za modelare i i maketare i te - tamo sam kupovao nitrometan za autic :)
<dodobas> hmm, nisam to znao, ali modeling je popularan
 * vileni radio pola godine u Deutschlandsberg
<vileni> epcos
<Mmike> vileni: svaka godina prije dobro dodje :) tak svejedno dal' imas 30, 33 ili 35 - bolje nego da imas dete sa 31, 34 ili 36 :)
<Mmike> tak da - stancaj!
<Mmike> dodobas: da... dodje mi da te zicam da mi doneses kanister :)
<Mmike> al' blizu je, ja se volim vozit, plus, dobar izgovor za otic na kebab u grac :)
<vileni> mm, kebab
<vileni> sto je najbolje, u to doba kad sam tamo radio nisam jeo kebab
<dodobas> vileni: eh... gdje ?
<vileni> mlad i neuk
<dodobas> Mmike: jel imas adresu ?
<vileni> dodobas: gdje radio? u epcosu :)
<Mmike> dodobas: cega?
<vileni> neka tvornica u samom gradu
<Mmike> http://www.der-schweighofer.at/
<Mmike> to?
<dodobas> vileni: da ima ih... selo/grad s 8000 stanovnika, ali kako je najvece u krugu od 30km ... sve gravitira
<dodobas> Mmike: hmm. prolazim pored toga...
<Mmike> dodobas: ma, budemo skupa osli na kebab i po to, nemoj sad.
<Mmike> Nisam Ministricu za Stvari pitao jel' smijem. 
<vileni> Mmike: nije ti odobren proracun?
<vileni> moj je na cekanju do treceg kvartala
<Mmike> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/greek-bailout-fund#/story
<Mmike> pa!
<Mmike> jebemti!
<Mmike> vileni: ma lako za proracun, tu sam ja gazda :)
<Mmike> vileni: al' nemam di sa svim tim stvarima pa zena pizdi :)
<Mmike> a nemrem rec da nije opravdano :)
<vileni> Mmike: a nista, kupi onda stan
<Mmike> eh
<vileni> imam ti ja jedan, 1500 po kvadratu
<Mmike> kucu :)
<vileni> :D
<Mmike> trazim stan za najam, 4sobni ili viseodtogasobni
<Mmike> al' nisam nasao jos nist prikladno
<vileni> da li mora imati lift?
<Mmike> nemrem vjerojvat da su skupili vec preko pol milje ojra
<Mmike> vileni: pa, ak smo na prvom-drugom katu, ne mora :)
<vileni> ako je na papiru treci a zapravo 4.5? :)
<Mmike> ? :)
<vileni> stan je sluzbeno treci kat, ali zgrada ima 2 prizemlja
<vileni> nisko prizemlje pocinje na pola kata
<vileni> ili "kako da ne moramo raditi lift"
<Mmike> imas neki oglas ili nesto?
<Mmike> di je stan?
<vileni> maksimir
<Mmike> neprikladno :(
<Mmike> daleko je od klare
<vileni> sto je sad u klari
<Mmike> zena radi tamo :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa onda kucu tamo i rijeseno
<vileni> moras imati vrt, rostilj, i psa
<dodobas> i pusku... bombe ... tamo je divlji zapad :)
<dodobas> to su oni bandicevi koji jos nisu dobili uhljebljenje
<dodobas> pa cekaju
<vileni> kakav je to zivot ako nemas barem jednog susjeda s kojim si zakrvljen
<Mmike> dobar? :)
<Mmike> odlican? :)
<Mmike> dodobas: ti si na pycharmu, jeld?
 * Mmike ide bas probat
<dodobas> jes
<Mmike> pre dugo odgadjam, dost mi eklipse :)
<dodobas> ponajvise jer... mogu i python i javascript normalno radit ...
<dodobas> a i ponekad se pokaze koristan, nije previse nametljiv
<dodobas> samo kod instalacije odaberi onu tamnu temu... 
<Mmike> dodobas: kupio?
<dodobas> ne jos :)
<nicols> gle ovdje ima ljudi :)
<vileni> nesto ljudi, nesto sistemaca
<nicols> hahahaha ... i to što veliš
<dodobas> i jos gore ... nesto developera
<nicols> jel ima ovdje netko da je na fejsu a da nije u grupi "sistemci hrvatska"? :)
<vileni> mozda Mmike :)
<Mmike> not for long, not for long
<jelly> ne
<nicols> ajmooooo https://www.facebook.com/groups/sistemcihrvatska/
<nicols> ah, developeri, nama podređena vrsta :D 
<nicols> Å¡ala. ofkors
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> trazio sam upliv
<Mmike> gle ovog anti-cloud lika :)
<nicols> jel koristi netko LCMC? 
<nicols> nisam ja protiv samo mi ide na jetra klaud-evriting filozofija :D
<Mmike> grrr, nemrem komentirat :)
<Mmike> nicols: tak je i meni bilo dok nisam u Canonical dosao :0
<nicols> kak nemreš? reloadaj, odobrio sam te
<Mmike> sad vidim da sam zivio u izoliranom svom svijetu jadnom malom :)
<nicols> a sad si isto protiv ali nesmiješ javno priznat? a jesmo t razotkrili!
<Mmike> Ma jok, pre super je brija.
<nicols> vuk dlaku mijenja ali čud nikada
<Mmike> Al odista, pre super.
<nicols> ma super je, ali nije za sve
<Mmike> Naravno da nije. Al' je za veliku vecinu stvari.
<nicols> neke stvari su ko rođene za klaud
<jelly> kolega je sad otisao sa sistemca biti devops na klaudu
<nicols> ali neke nisu, ali svejedno ljudi guraju
<Mmike> nicols: npr?
<jelly> Mmike: npr. bilo sto sto barata sa osobnim podacima
<nicols> a često guraju i u krivi klaud
<nicols> ja isto gradim neke klaudiće i prodajem klaud usluge 
<Mmike> jelly: zasto?
<Mmike> nicols: daj primjer, bogara mu :)
<jelly> Mmike: manjak kontrole
<nicols> primjer za Å¡to?
<Mmike> jelly: opet, zasto?
<Mmike> #define cloud
<nicols> pa kaj nije samo po sebi jasno?
<Mmike> nije cloud amazonov AWS ili Linode ili DigitalOcean
<Mmike> nicols: pa nije, da je, nebih te pitao :)
<nicols> pa ko zna ako ti neznaš?
<jelly> Mmike: ak je cloud kod mene u firmi, onda se ne zove cloud
<Mmike> <nicols> ali neke nisu, ali svejedno ljudi guraju
<Mmike> <Mmike> nicols: npr?
<vileni> jelly: ako je u drugoj firmi onda je? :)
<jelly> vileni: zapravo, da :-)
<Mmike> jelly: da, znam, vi imate posebnu nomenklaturu :D
<nicols> ti si u canonicalu i openstack ti je u malom prstu a i dalje neznaš?
<Mmike> nicols: kra? :)
<nicols> zašto bi ja svoj fajl server sa 10-ak TB stavio u klaud? koje to jebene svrhe ima? 
<jelly> Mmike: ne, nego ne pijemo koolaid
<Mmike> nicols: primjer, bitte schoene :)
<Mmike> nicols: zato kaj ti 10TB bolje lezi u cloudu neg na jednom stroju sa 4 6TB diska
<Mmike> i bolje ti je podic cloud sa cephom ili tak necim 
<Mmike> ovisi, dakako, kaj ti treba
<Mmike> velim, cloud nije 'usluga tamo necija od nekog'
<Mmike> cloud je hrpa racunala koje rade nesto
<Mmike> mosh imat svoj cloud, doma, kod sebe (u firmi, jel)
<Mmike> i to je ono sto masa ljudi radi
<jelly> ne, cloud je magla u visinama
<Mmike> jelly: wrong
<Mmike> u biti
<vileni> ako nije na sljemenu onda se ne racuna
<Mmike> jelly: ne podjebavaj :)
<nicols> http://thenubbyadmin.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/SAY_CLOUD_AGAIN1.png
<jelly> Mmike: u biti cloud je 100% marketinski pojam koji svako koristi kak hoce
<nicols> jelly & vileni imate pivu :)
<vileni> Mmike: ti nosis svoj cloud sa sobom ionako
<jelly> Mmike: ono sto je prije bilo cluster u zadnjih 5 godina je sad cloud
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecZL4Q2EVuY
<Mmike> jelly: ne bas
<datase> YouTube: Sex Tape Movie CLIP - No One Understands The Cloud (2014) - Jason Segel Comedy HD - 0:00:31 - 30879 views - 52 likes / 6 dislikes
<vileni> cloud je vise clustera
<Mmike> vileni: recimo :D
<vileni> i ne smije ti biti doma
<nicols> umom selu sam ja sretan Å¡to imam 6mbit internet a ti bi meni filmove i pornjavu uvalio u klaud pa ja nek strimam full hd iz klauda? :D
<vileni> nicols: ja isto imam 6mbit, prema gore
<Mmike> nicols: spoznat ces i ti vremenom, sto da ti kazem
<jelly> Mmike: da bas.  pitaj ibm, oracle, sap, sta je njima cloud pas vidit da je preimenovan stari proizvod
<Mmike> velim, nije cloud samo Amazon AWS i ini
<Mmike> zato nichols i ima bed s cloudom jer misli da je to 'ono kad na Linodeu zaklikam novi VPS'
<jelly> distribuirani storage nije cloud, to je storage
<Mmike> mislim, i to je cloud, al' nije samo to cloud
<Mmike> jelly: velim, zovi ti to kak hoces :)
<jelly> pa sigurno ga necu zvati nebulozom :-)
<jelly> (osim ak me neko plati za to ;-)
 * Mmike ce danas imat python-IDE ispizd
<nicols> Mmike: još nisam gablecovo danas. kad se najedem onda ću ti spustit koju kontra oblaka :)
 * nicols slaže drbd / iscsi / xen cluster
<vileni> nicols: pazi, ako slozis jos nesto na to pretvorit ce se u cloud
<nicols> pa to i je podloiga za jedan klaudić koji smo već prodali
<vileni> i onda nadodas onaj stroj za maglu
<vileni> i kad udjes u sistem salu kazes "welcome to the cloud"
<Mmike> drbd?
<Mmike> cemu, pobogu, to jadno usrano zaostalo govno :)
<nicols> ah
<nicols> kaj bi ti, da nacepham storiđ?
<jelly> kolko taj caph daje iopsa?
<jelly> ceph*
<nicols> poprilično
<nicols> ovisi kak ga složiš
<nicols> koliko nodova, koliko su veliki osd-ovi, kak riješiš caching, pa koliko imaš mreža, svašta nešto, ali može dat jako puno
<Mmike> da, mosh ga upregnit na razne nacine
<nicols> Mmike: ovaj konkretan primjer imam jaaaaakooo mali i/o prema storidžu, treba mi svega parsto GB, trebam shared storage, i trebam HA. Tak da mi je ceph lagani overkill
<Mmike> tja, mozda su samo moja iskustva s DRBDom ocajna
<Mmike> obicno je ekipa slagala pg/mysql replikaciju s time, pa je moja prva reakcija 'o boze zasto'
<Mmike> dodobas: popizdit cu s pycharmom
<Mmike> fakat mi dodje da Emacs uzmem :)
<nicols> a neeeeeeeeeeeeeeee sql na to
<nicols> meni treba za 20-ak mini debiana diskovi, i nije mi problem ako kod failover-a sve stane na sekundu-dvije
<nicols> a baš testiram failover, sekunda je uglavnom dovoljna
<BotaniCar> whttp://mentalfloss.com/article/64669/15-common-expressions-younger-generations-wont-understand # mmiklec, ovo je za poslije, kad cemo morat' klincima objasnjavati :) 
<dodobas> Mmike: you whined, sir ?
<BotaniCar> http://thecodinglove.com/post/121769495243/when-i-try-an-example-from-stackoverflow
<ivoks> a jebemti tsiprasa
<ivoks> lekcija naucena; nikad ne vjeruje komunjarama, cak ni kada se kunu u komunizam
<ivoks> kaos u ateni
<ivoks> kaos
<ivoks> Prema dostupnim informacijama, prijavljeni su izdvojeni slučajevi fizičkog nasrtanja umirovljenika jedni na druge, a jedan je 78-godišnji Grk izgubio svijet čekajući u redu. Prevezen je u bolnicu. Slična su se scene događale i u Janjini te Solunu.
<BotaniCar> Ja sam jednom izgubio svijet, prokleti LSD 
<BotaniCar> Neka, kad se penzici potuku,znas da su se stvari pokrenule
<jelly> xaoc 
<jelly> ivoks: komunjare su uvijek lazljivi birokrati, samo su lenjin i trocki bili idealisti :-)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> "Grčki Mirovinski fond za samozaposlene zbog nedostatka novca nije mogao isplatiti cijeli iznos mirovina, već samo polovični." # ovak cemo mi za godinu dana
<obruT> BotaniCar: od LSD-a si izgubio svijest ?!?
<BotaniCar> Svijet, majku mu staru, svijet ! 
<obruT> aha :)
<obruT> ja sam izgubio dosadni crno-bijeli svijet i usao u neki mnogo zanimljiviji, obogacen nekim novim dimenzijama :)
<BotaniCar> Nisam rekao da sam bio na gubitku zbog gubitka :) 
<jelly> dammit, trebao sam kupit jos dolara
<nicols> gdje ima kakava vijest o stanju u grčkoj?
<jelly> svugdje http://www.theguardian.com/world/video/2015/jul/01/greek-crisis-pensioners-queue-athens-bank-video
<BotaniCar> http://news.softpedia.com/news/meet-nova-os-cuban-s-national-ubuntu-based-linux-operating-system-485508.shtml # jadni kubanci, kaj nemaju dovoljno problema, pa su se i u Ubuntu uvaljali ? :D
<obruT> bas
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/0tI9OoH
<BotaniCar> Znaci, vojna tehnika radi super. Moraju samo malo doraditi vojnike ! 
<jelly> also, ili ih ne slati u jbne besmislene ratove 
<jelly> kad branis svoje bar imas logicko objasnjenje zas je to ok iako te PTSD sjebe u mozak
<ivoks> Mmike: jesi tu?
<ivoks> Mmike: mirka treba pomoc
<jelly> Oracle je zabavan
<jelly> https://community.oracle.com/message/3987574 "tail +2 vise ne radi na linuxu, popravite u svim nasim skriptama tail +2 na tail -n +2"
<Mmike> ivoks: a?
<Mmike> ivoks: oper je /usr obrisala? :D
<obruT> ako je obrisala /usr, admin ocito ne zna svoj posao :P
<BotaniCar> Admin ? to je ona osoba za koju svi briju da nije potrebna jer kuze oni ? :D
<obruT> cak i ja admin svog stroja ne mogu obrisat /usr jer si ne dam nikakva prava na sustavu :)
<ivoks> kak smo svi pametni
<jelly> BotaniCar: admin: radno mjesto ugaseno nakon instalacije clouda i dockera kao nepotrebno
<BotaniCar> Also: we have devops, they can fu*k up both the code and the system !¨:) 
<obruT> jelly: tko administrira hostove na kojima se vrte cloud/docker ? :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: pa, sami , jesenmu :) 
<jelly> obruT: ne trebaju administraciju, duhhh
<BotaniCar> Nema tu administracije, samo trazis resurse i oni se stvore :) 
<jelly> ^^
<jelly> obruT: to je klaud, cooce, KLAUD
<obruT> a tko upgradea OS/klaud sw i to ? :) il se to sve samo :)
<ivoks> jedna osoba
<ivoks> ne 15
<jelly> obruT: nebitno, veci je problem sto niko ne upgradea kontenjere koji vrte bitne stvari
<ivoks> sigh
<obruT> pa ta osoba je admin :) a i sto ako je osoba na godisnjem ? :)
<ivoks> sad svi misle da je docker container
<ivoks> docker treba ubit
<ivoks> samo ce na kraju proizvesti veliku stetu
<BotaniCar> Docker treba pohvaliti i spremiti u neki ormar. 
<obruT> jelly: slazem se... kad pogledas docker imageove i sto se sve vrti u raznoraznim kontejnerima, sve supljo ko ementaler
<jelly> ivoks: vec je proizveo veliku stetu, na kraju ce se tek primijetit
<ivoks> treba fino odjebat docker
<ivoks> i koristiti lxc
<jelly> ivoks: nije docker kriv
<ivoks> i ne dat developerima da administriraju 'servere'
<ivoks> pa nije docker kriv
<ivoks> krivi su ljudi
<ivoks> al isto tako mozes reci da nije hitler kriv
<obruT> iako, nama docker u jednom slucaju rjesava problem pa nam dobro dodje, a ja cem da pazim da bude sve po propisima :)
<ivoks> on je samo imao ideju
<jelly> nece tu lxc nist pomoc
<ivoks> lxc ti je cijeli os
<ivoks> sa nekim restrikcijama
<ivoks> ali u svakom slucaju mozes updejtat lib/app/servis
<ivoks> da sam ja cloud vendor, ja bi zabranio docker
<ivoks> u biti... kao cloud vendoru docker mi je super
<ivoks> samo cekam da klijentu probiju cocker i generiraju promet
<ivoks> koji ja kasnije naplatim
<BotaniCar> cocker !!
<CrazyLemon> lol
<BotaniCar> Unrelated to respected gentleman Joe Cocker
<ivoks> nikako
<ivoks> taj je ostavio dobro iza sebe
<Mmike> docker je kul
<Mmike> samo sto, da
<Mmike> napravit ce sranje :)
<Mmike> ivoks: al' lxc ima iste bedove k'o i docker, sto se sigurnosti tice
<Mmike> kad je to sve isti kurac :)
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> sta me mirka treba?
<Mmike> jel' mogu sastancit?
<Mmike> http://skokpadobranom.com/zracni-tunel/
<Mmike> middle-click vise ne radi za pejstat stvari iz googleta
<ivoks> sto je isto?
<ivoks>  BANKE u Grčkoj jutros su se konačno otvorile, ali samo za umirovljenike. Odlučeno je da će banke otvoriti svoja vrata kako bi se penzionerima omogućilo da unovče svoje mirovine. 
<ivoks> super je kad se novinar ne moze odluciti za rijec
<ivoks> umirovljenici
<ivoks> pa penzioneri
<ivoks> i na kraju opet mirovine
<Mmike> ivoks: docker i lxc, isti kurac. sve to koristi cgrupse, nejmspejsove i ino
<Mmike> i sve je jednako vulnerable )
<Mmike> zakaj mi nesh rec kaj me mirka treba?
<ivoks> euro samo danas izgubio 2%
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> ne znam kaj docker koristi
<ivoks> mislim da on dodje ko obicna aplikacija
<ivoks> da to vise i nije neki container
<ivoks> u svakom slucaju ne koristi liblxc vise
<mirka> Mmike, iskreno, ne znam ni ja :)
<Mmike> moze koristiti, i koristi ak osh imat migraciju i ine djidje
<Mmike> al' ima onaj libcontainers
<Mmike> al' to je opet isti kufer, inferfejs prema cgrupsima i nejmspejsovima
<ivoks> moze
<ivoks> al ne koristi
<ivoks> moze apache biti i ftp server
<Mmike> ugl, isti je to sve kurac
<ivoks> al nije
<ivoks> http://www.xe.com/currencycharts/?from=EUR&to=USD&view=12h
<Mmike> ono, isti isti - docker je app container, lxc je 'os' container
<ivoks> prekjucer je bilo 1.14
<Mmike> 6,623502
<Mmike> pao u odnosu na jucer!!!!
<Mmike> PLJACKAJU ME :!
<vileni> Mmike: brzo, pojedi ramstek prije nego izgubis jos
<Mmike> morat cu!
<SilverSpace> ovi na DX nisu normalni cetiri stvari salju u tri posiljke tri dana zaredom
<jelly> Mmike: daj objasni zas dolar pada u odnosu na euro sad, nije mi jasno
<Mmike> jelly: pojma
<Mmike> jelly: zato valjda kaj su grci ipak odlucili lizat prkno europi
<Mmike> pa se euro kakti ustabilizirava
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<jelly> kaj dolar trza i na cijenu eura i na cijenu nafte valjda
<Mmike> mislim da euro trza
<jelly> pa ga duplo pogađa, sto li
<obruT> [6~
<vileni> sta sad, idu grci van ili ne
<jelly> ma idu u tri
<ivoks> wohooo
<ivoks> ode onaj ciganluk u branimirovoj
<ivoks> euro trza
<ivoks> trebalo je mijenjati u funte, a ne dolare
<ivoks> al... euro jos uvijek pada
<ivoks> i padat ce
<ivoks> jer svima je jasno da je pola bilijuna eura izgubljeno
<obruT> zna li tko sto znaci status "Completed project, no longer in active development" za ISC-ov komad softvera ?
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> valjda da je projekt zavrsen i da se ne radi aktivni razvoj na njemu
<Mmike> ha? :)
<obruT> pa da, ali nekak mi se ne cini da nije bilo bas nikakvih fixeva vec 2 godine
<obruT> ne dvije, 5 godina :P
<Mmike> pa valjda to nije development
<Mmike> development su nove ficure i to :)
<obruT> pa da, ali zadnji release je iz 2010-te... nije valjda softver toliko bulletproof da nije bilo potrebe...
<obruT> nit security propusta, nit bugfixeva... nist :) valjda radi savrseno :)
<Mmike> a mozda su odustali od svrega :)
<jelly> obruT: completed, sto su htjeli, to su odradili i nema vise?
<obruT> jel bi vi pustili u produkciju 5 godina star softver bez ijednog naknadnog fixa i sa znanjem da se doticni nece nikad ni radit ? :)
<obruT> ako ne, takav je softver u biti zastario cim je izdan :)
<jelly> ovisi
<jelly> ak je za nesto interno, mozda
<jelly> ak ima ikakve veze sa nekim javnim ili b2b servisom, ne (idealno)
<obruT> pa onak, mnogo korisnickog prometa ce ici kroz taj servis :)
<jelly> onda nek firma lijepo nadje vendora koji ce to odrzavat... :-)
<jelly> koji softver?
<obruT> AFTR
<obruT> zagreb je kao metropola, a ne mos kupit postene gume za bicikl :P
<jelly> kaj je to, pola od 464XLAT ?
<jelly> ah, ne citam, to je dual-stack lite
<obruT> ideja je implementirati lw4o6, odnosno dual-stack lite kao "fallback"
<obruT> nist, odo u grad pronjuskati za gume, a usput i kupit jos koji strip za citanje na godisnjem..
<jelly> obruT: budem pitao stelu u comcastu dal to oni jos koriste
<Mmike> brijem da mi crkava graficka
<Mmike> imam cudne crvene tockice na ekranu
<Mmike> al' samo kad je na tamnijoj pozadini, sad, preko ovog nemam
<jelly> jesu uvijek na istom mjestu?
<ivoks> ak su po cijelom ekranu i simetricne, da, krepava
<Mmike> jelly, nope
<Mmike> jelly, stovise, kak micem prozor, tak se i one micu
<Mmike> oko prozora
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0BzBFWt8V8
<datase> YouTube: MASK - 0:01:02 - 3973872 views - 4722 likes / 161 dislikes
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZC9B0YJ8W8
<datase> YouTube: Gerry Anderson's Terrahawks - Opening Titles - 0:01:07 - 65865 views - 211 likes / 2 dislikes
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcGNqrAtsgg
<datase> YouTube: Thundercats opening [HD] - 0:01:18 - 1284501 views - 5508 likes / 151 dislikes
<jelly> Mmike: musice (mu tuste)
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6W5zo6u110
<datase> YouTube: Voltron Opening 1 - 0:01:16 - 85829 views - 149 likes / 4 dislikes
<ivoks> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/11009169_546349655514559_689261057943985561_n.jpg?oh=cc075a48e01e76a53e39097f7593fe21&oe=561AC20E
<Mmike> s cim ono snimam video dekstopa?
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> cini se da je ipak mozda driver
<Mmike> ili xorg
<Mmike> ili kde
<Mmike> ili nesh takvog :)
<jelly> ivoks: to sam prekjucer sve gledao, di si bio :-)
<jelly> osim thundercatsa
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qa2loiHUl9g
<datase> YouTube: ROYAL PHILHARMONIC ORCHESTRA  -  THEME FROM TERRAHAWKS - 0:03:13 - 38294 views - 182 likes / 0 dislikes
<nicols> Mmike: piva 20:00 maksimilijan?
<Mmike> nicols, to je tamo kod hiltona?
<nicols> radnička cesta 37
<Mmike> da, to je tam
<Mmike> to je resotran onaj bavarski
<Mmike> necu obecat
<Mmike> nicols, do kad si tamo?
<nicols> a biću barem uru - dvije
<Mmike> moram dete oko 21 turat spavat
<Mmike> pa onda ak stignem nakon toga
<Mmike> tak da necu obecat
<Mmike> di da kupim displayport kabln?
<Mmike> mislim da ovo kaj mi se crvene tockice vide, da je to do kabla
<Mmike> jer kad ga mrdam nekad zna nestat
<Mmike> ha!
<Mmike> popravio sam
<Mmike> majstor ;)
<Mmike> cijelo vrijeme sam mrdao kabl na grafickoj
<Mmike> a kad ono - ispao iz monitora ;)
<Mmike> jelly, kad mi umount ostane u D stateu, kaj radim? :)
<dodobas> stisnes Turbo tipku :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-07-02
<BotaniCar>  https://youtu.be/R8YaYLGeYJA?t=50 # da su ovo imali devesprve, ne bi bilo rata :) 
<datase> YouTube: Čavoglave - obrada klape Kalelarga - 0:02:51 - 32778 views - 259 likes / 20 dislikes
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/v/t1.0-9/11209492_10152771893156599_8274475583009632074_n.jpg?oh=acd3c0dd23331f1adb9f9c5a30383ecc&oe=55E8729A
<jelly> Mmike: mrzis sve i rebootas, osim ak je fuse filesystem.  Onda kill-9as backend process
<BotaniCar> Majka: Ja sam te rodila, ja ću te i ubit...al ću te prvo nahranit
<rut> traume ?
<BotaniCar> Parenting done right :) 
<obruT> jel treba tko afterworkout drink ? :P http://www.myprotein.com/sports-nutrition/re-charge/10657951.html  prodajem za povoljne pare :)
<BotaniCar> Samo afterwork beer :) 
<obruT> i toga bi se naslo, al nije na prodaju :)
<BotaniCar> Uvijek zadrzis dobru robu za sebe :) 
 * Mmike ima busace zidova doma
<Mmike> mogo bi snimit :D
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> http://mmike.mooo.com/~mario/rokajbratemili.mp3
<BotaniCar> ELEKTRO ! 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMJE98vJMCw&list=PLbRH92oI3cS7cH_W9XRdnJwanoBquPLFE&index=2
<datase> YouTube: Mad Max : Fury Road OST-02 Escape (Extended Version) (Full track) - 0:03:38 - 137649 views - 373 likes / 5 dislikes
<BotaniCar> It's all fun and games untill drones start shooting back. 
<obruT> ide tko na http://2015.pgconf.eu/ ?
<ivoks> jutro
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ti si ziva volja i nevjerojatno kurat :) Ic' usporedjivat pimpek s Frankovicem, na FB :) Takvu ludariju ni ja ne radim ;)
<BotaniCar> Mislim na onu " ja sam konzultant, kua ti znas" vs "ja delam u MS, vi ste nebitni" raspravu :) 
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> lik tvrdi da ja ne vjerujem u cloud
<ivoks> ne znam odakle mu to :)
<BotaniCar> ma, ne cita, i voli daske :)
<ivoks> daske?
<BotaniCar> pozornicu :)
<BotaniCar> "dopusti da ja u MS znam neki i svaki ku*ac, a ti ne ; i sad cu ti nesto reci o tome" :) 
<ivoks> ma neka mu
<ivoks> shvacam ja da je iz microsofta i da je cloud==azure
<ivoks> u microsoftu cini se priredjuju vrhunski brainwash za zaposlenike
<ivoks> i to fino primijenjuju i na klijente
<BotaniCar> Enivej, ovo kaj se spomenulo da mogu bilo kojem klaud provajderu poslat' svoje diskove, to stoji ? ( da se vratimo na amonovo originalno pitanje )
<ivoks> svoje diskove?
<BotaniCar> Pda, on je poceo pricu s pitanjem jel se isplati arhivirati na blurej diskove, pa se potegnulo pitanje arhive u klaudu, pa je on rekao da nema bendvita za to i da bi poslao diskove klaud vendoru da on to utoci u klaud
<BotaniCar> i onda je Frank rekao da to mogu napraviti kod bilo kojeg provajdera
<BotaniCar> I tu sam ja zatiltao 
<ivoks> ja sam se samo ukljucio kad mi je pozlilo :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Ja sam sad s upitnikom iznad glave. Kojim to kanalom ja mogu doc do nekog u Azretu/AWS-u/gdjegod i reci "e, ja bi vam poslao 4 diska s N podataka, aj to pretocite u moj storidz spejs" ?
<BotaniCar> Brijem da bi me KAM odjebao prije nego bi zavrsio recenicu 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nama su to pornjavatori cesto radili
<weshmashian> bas krenuh pisat.. :)
<Mmike> lik prebacuje mydinglingdongliners.com k nama, i posalje 20TB podataka na 10 SATA diskova :)
<weshmashian> "e, poslali smo vam x diskova, dajte pretocite i vratite ih"
<Mmike> da :)
<BotaniCar> Kak je procedura izgledala ? Oni posalju zahtjev, vi odobrite, oni dostave disk, vi pretocite ; kaj s tim diskovima koji su dosli, se to posebno naplacivalo, ste puno psovali ? 
<Mmike> em ti, ne sjecam se vise svoje prve velike migracije! :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ne, oni posalju diskove, mi pretocimo :)
<BotaniCar> Pa too je fajn ! 
<Mmike> kaj bi psovao? cica u datacentru pristeka disk nekud, a ti oderes tar|nc, ili sto je vec apropriate
<BotaniCar> me love you long time 
<Mmike> nema tamo vremena za proceduru
<Mmike> WE ARE LOOSING MONEY BY MINUTE !!!!
<weshmashian> ain't nobody got time for that!
<weshmashian> Mmike: ajde ajde, sad je by the second :D
<Mmike> weshmashian: kak se mr.Zagorje snalazi s puppetom? :)
<Mmike> weshmashian: evoluiralo? :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: neznam, jos nie dosel do tog :)
<Mmike> hahaha :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: ma nie, same ol', same ol' :)
<Mmike> weshmashian: jeste bar hieru upogonili?
<Mmike> e, sjedim u birtiij pored zgrade i CUJEM kak doma rokaju!
<weshmashian> Mmike: a na TODO mi je jedno dva mjeseca vec
<Mmike> weshmashian: ajd ajd, to ti je life saver!
<Mmike> zanimaju me bas impresije tvoje
<weshmashian> Mmike: aha, dok se ekipa ne dohvati toga
<weshmashian> Mmike: men' je to ok, fino se da slozit
<Mmike> enizbl, enzibl
<weshmashian> ja ja, naturlih
<Mmike> di da u zgb kupim onaj splitter za sluske i mikrofon?
<weshmashian> chipoteka?
<weshmashian> spar, konzum... :)
<weshmashian> https://vimium.github.io/
<Mmike> weshmashian: neat!
<Mmike> weshmashian: ti si emacs koristio bio?
<Mmike> jao da bar oce mamica u zatvor stavit
<Mmike> jao jao da bar da bar
<weshmashian> Mmike: i dalje ga koristim
<weshmashian> nedavno poceo koristit, jel
<Mmike> i?
<Mmike> vele da vise ne treba pedala :)
<weshmashian> :)
<weshmashian> neznam, stavil sam si evil mode tak da mi pedala netreba
<weshmashian> kad se fino postela nema razlike izmedju toga i vima :)
<BotaniCar> Velis, oboje je precijenjeno :D
<Mmike> :) to sad k'o da si reko da nema razlike izmedju katolicizma i islamizma :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pa oboje su vjere :) 
<weshmashian> Mmike: pa, i nema
<weshmashian> zealoti i s jedne i s druge strane su naporni u mp3
<BotaniCar> meni su jos najnaporniji atheo-zealoti :)
<weshmashian> e, to
<BotaniCar> najmanje ih kuzim, za ove ostale mi je jasno da se grebu za milodar :)
<Mmike> "u mp3" :) LOL :D
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtf1/v/t1.0-9/11701137_911998855539810_3480164370850820822_n.jpg?oh=172f120022f8addab7e7725b4926fbd5&oe=5619CEBE # skoro se upisah od smijeha :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> http://lajk.s3.index.hr/index/800/5c88bbb9-9ec8-4b93-a4ed-70ae3ab4a386.jpeg
<obruT> upravo mi se skrsilo 6 virtualki... zadnje u logovima prije krsa su logovi od iptablesa jer je ekipa napravila portscan... al nista drugo, nista sto bi ukazivalo zasto su se masine hangale
<obruT> jucer su na njih dodana dva rula s iptablesima, prvi zalogiraj, drugi pusti...
<Mmike> obruT: to k'o da si napisao 'upravo mi se resetirao kompjuter'
<Mmike> kakve virtualke?
<Mmike> virtualbox?hyper-v? :)
<obruT> i sad mi padne na pamet da je prije mjesec i pol isto jedna virtualka vrisnula dan nakon sto sam dodao jedan ili dva iptables rulea
<obruT> xen
<obruT> ne znam jel povezano, al nije valjda da iptables rule nakon nekog vremena (u ova slucaja drugi dan) skrsi kernel, al onako, da ovaj jadan ni ne shvati sto se dogodilo
<obruT> nazalost, ne sjecam se da li sam na ovom stroju od prije isto slozio rule da ide u LOG chain
<obruT> odnosno LOG target
<obruT> al ono, nisam bas sretan da samo tako rokne 6 masina jer je netko napravio portscan
<obruT> nesto je trulo na platformi
<BotaniCar> Da te nije shebala sekunda viska ? 
<obruT> nije
<obruT> odnosno ne vjerujem da je uopce povezano
<BotaniCar> "Ne vjerujem" nije "nije" :) 
<BotaniCar> Citam kao "ne znam" :) 
<obruT> pretpostavljam da nije :)
<BotaniCar> Pretpostavljas bez provjere, jeld ? :D
<obruT> preslicno mi je ovom od prije mjesec i pol kad sekunda nije bila u igri
<obruT> cak i da zanemarimo ovo danas, pitanje je isto i za mjesec i pol
<BotaniCar> Jesu centosi/redhati ? Mnijem da sam procitao da nepopatchani imaju dobru sansu da ih to skrshi
<obruT> dodam dva rula, drugi dan se skrsi kanta sama od sebe
<Mmike> predji na kvm
<Mmike> linode je presao na kvm sa xena
<Mmike> inace, kvm/virtualbox rade jednako, mrvicak su sporiji nego bare-metal
<obruT> bez brige, ovo je platforma koju selimo na novu infrastrukuturu, tako da se ovi serveri lagano migriraju i gase...
<obruT> no dok se ne presele, treba ih odrzavati na zivotu
<obruT> a mene nervira kad se dogodi nesto za sto ne znam zasto se dogodilo
<jelly> BotaniCar: trebaju bit pod opterecenjem da ih dovhati leap second bug
<obruT> inace da, centosi, relativno stari, ne bih o tome koliko su i da li su patchirani :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: je, samo mi nitko nije znao definirati opterecenje dovoljno da inicira kurslus, imas kakav info o tome ( je da je voda ispod mosta, ali me zanima ) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak ti znas zeljku s fejbsuka?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pa, prek FB. Ima super cice i jednom si mi rekao da kaj ja pricam s njom pa sam ju frendao, poslije sam skuzio da je martina kolegica 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne znam, mi smo se sjebali i upgradeali tzdata, ntp, ugasili ntp ali kernel je za upgradeanim tzdata vec nekak sam skuzio da treba ubaciti i ubacio sekundu
<jelly> BotaniCar: srecom nije se nis desilo
<BotaniCar> Treba nekad i srece imat' 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: lol :) znaci neznate se u zivo? :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: odkad imam dete ne znam nikog uzivo, a od kad sam ozenjen ne priznajem da poznam koke s super cicama u zivo :) Stoga: ne ! Ne, 1000x ne ! :) 
<Mmike> ok, a sad kad znas da sanela ovo nemre procitat? :)
<BotaniCar> Kak ce itko dokazati da sam ja ovo tipkao ? :) 
<jelly> Mmike: ozna sve dozna
<BotaniCar> Uvjerljivo nijekanje, kompadre ! 
<BotaniCar> igustin je isto nepopravljivi romantik: https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t31.0-8/s960x960/11221358_1453838758251214_3073901055426718108_o.jpg
<BotaniCar> ( s njegovog zida, jel ) :D
<jelly> di naj a bi li ti
<jelly> pazin?
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> P, z njin, da :) 
<obruT> Mmike: koja Zeljka ?
<Mmike> obruT: Pajic! :)
<SilverSpace> oo pa ima vas :)
<rut> muffin jel 4 5 ili 6 ?
<BotaniCar> stari, vuce mi na 6+, s pogledom u nebo 
<BotaniCar> A i ostatak je onak, cist fajn :D
<rut> ufff .. to bi onda i ja morao vidjet na slici 
<BotaniCar> Neash ti paru da to servisiras :D
<rut> to ja zovem sise ubojice ..
<rut> rjetke su .. al ...
<obruT> vidim da cu konacno morat kreirat facebook account
<obruT> ovako mi se cini da sam zakinut za neke stvari
<BotaniCar> Ima i laksih nacina da prevaris suprugu
<BotaniCar> Odi na smokvu/iskru, FB je za luzere 
<rut> muffin i kaj zena veli za takve frendice na fb ?
<rut> nemoj samo reci nist 
<Mmike> obruT:  :)))))))))))))))))00
<BotaniCar> rut: kaj bi rekla, ne misli valjda da imam FB podesen tako da mi frendovi/itko  vide frend listu ? :) 
<BotaniCar> *ne mislis
<rut> aha . al ona svoju ima otkljucanu tak da ti vidis 
<BotaniCar> Ima, ali ne mora, imam njen FB password :) 
<rut> a ona tvoj nema :)
<BotaniCar> Misli da ima :) 
<rut> vidis .. zenam je lako .. sto ce im fb kad to mogu kad i kak hocu 
<BotaniCar> A kajaznam, nije bas tako jednostavno, unesrecuju same sebe ( https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/10551020_740746539328405_8974621392440533994_n.jpg?oh=5c54d7f6a08392fdeeeed9d7f2cce6c6&oe=56135971  )
<rut> kod mene samo ovo 1 .. alkohol nije potreban
<BotaniCar> Jasno, alkohol dolazi iz tvog kraja, ne u tvoj kraj :) 
<BotaniCar> Joj, sjetilo me kad sam tocno zavoljeo Osijek :) 4 razred osnovnjaka, Dubrovnik, vecernje nemam-kaj-radit , dolazi ekipa iz Osijeka s pljoskama punim konjaka i dobre volje da ne mogu bit' bolje :) 
<BotaniCar> najbolji padobranci ikad :) 
<obruT> pa alkohol dobro dođe ako žena nije baš nešto zgodna :)
<obruT> a stara narodna kaže: "Ne može žena biti toliko ružna koliko ja mogu biti pijan"
<BotaniCar> Ti si ono, obruT, ozenjen ? :D
<obruT> pa ko da i jesam... nemam papir, ali me zena jednako tlaci
<rut> potpis na ovo 
<rut> zato sam i fb obrisao samo da mir imam 
<BotaniCar> Zvucis prilicno iskusno :) Sad, ili se motas oko moje zene, ili imas istu takvu doma :) 
<obruT> :)
<rut> jel se da otkljucat stari ibm hdd ... donio lik laptop a nezna pass od hdd .. itko probavao ?
<vileni> super mi je kad neznam jesam li ja nekog obrisao sa fb ili on mene
<vileni> ali ocito je mutual feeling u bilokojem slucaju
<Mmike> ja se topim
<Mmike> a lik pored mene veli 'nije tak vruce'
<Mmike> rut: pass od hdd?
<rut> da ... postavljen u biosu i zakljucao hdd . nezna vise pass
<vileni> Mmike: to se sigurno topis pokraj nekog ramsteka?
<rut> nemos mu nista .. neda opce pristup .. navodno za bacit ili platit $$$$$ da se otkljuca
<Mmike> rut: izvadi bateriju iz laptopa i resetirat ce se pass
<Mmike> a hdd mosh prebacit u drugi laptop vjerojatno i vidjet kaj je unutra
<rut> ma nista baterija .. 
<Mmike> kad velim 'bnateriju' ne mislim na onu veliku bateriju, nego na cmos 
<Mmike> ona mala baterijica unutra nekud skrivena
<rut> di god se usteka taj hdd zakljucan je 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne ide to tak :) 
<Mmike> kak se manifestira to 'zakljucan je'?
<vileni> vjerojatno je enkriptiran cijeli
<rut> nije . 
<Mmike> vileni: da laptop enkriptira hdd, bez da OS to zna?
<Mmike> nisam to jos vidio
<rut> vidis ti hdd al nemos montat ni nista . neda opce pisat ni citat sa njega . 
<BotaniCar> rut: ono kaj je na fakat starim IBM laptopima radilo je da s UV lampom predjes preko BIOS cipa , resetirao sam ih par tako.
<Mmike> rut: kakvu greksu ti baci?>
<Mmike> ja sam baterije vadio van
<vileni> Mmike: pa imas tako nesto i sa externim diskovima
<Mmike> rut: koji laptop je to?
<rut> mmike . stari ibm iz 2000g :)))))
<Mmike> rut: koji model?
<rut> cek . 
<Mmike> ids, 2000g :) to je 15 godina staro
<Mmike> KAK SAM JA STAR TO JE UZAS
<rut> ibm type 2644
<rut> neki pentium . hdd je ibm dara-212000 12Gb
<rut> bios cip na hdd ?
<Mmike> rut: http://www.westworldcomputers.com/images/570/570.JPG
<Mmike> isusa ti u guzicu 
<Mmike> a, pardon
<Mmike> dobro sam pejsto :)
<BotaniCar> rut: pa ne enkriptira disk sam sebe, to bios dela 
<rut> da to je to .. stranka je emotivno vezana 
<rut> ma nije kriptiran disk 
<Mmike> rut: http://www.westworldcomputers.com/images/570/570.JPG
<Mmike> o kurcem ti po loncu opletem
<Mmike> cekaj
<BotaniCar> Nego kak zoves proce u kojem podatke na disku zastitis tako da do njih ne mozes bez hardverskog kljuca/lozinke ? 
<Mmike> rut: http://wiki.mbirth.de/know-how/hacking/bios-password/ibm-thinkpad.html#section-6
<Mmike> moram doma po sluske, imam sastanak sad
<Mmike> bbiab
<BotaniCar> bbia.. blink ? 
<rut> muffin koliko sam ja skuzio u ovih pola sata stavljen je neki lock tj. negi registry na disku u status ON tj. da je disk lockan i uredno ga nades i sve al nemos nista sa njme . nemos nikakav format ili citanje napravit sa njega
<BotaniCar> rut: to nemre bit' , da bi dosao do registra moras moci prepoznati FS strukturu, ako se to ne moze na drugom racunalu - onda je nesh drugo. 
<rut> ima user pass i master pass .. e sad user pass je ovaj sto bi korisnik trebao znati a nezna .. a master pass imaju u tvornici al tko ce to dati ?!
<rut> nema veze sa FS-om to muffin 
<vileni> u samom disku je vjerojatno zapisano
<rut> https://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/ATA_Secure_Erase
<rut> tu nesto pise kak to radi . 
<rut> tu se spominje hdparm za otkljucavanje . isto ima za dos utilitija i bsd itd itd 
<rut> al treba pass 
<BotaniCar> AFAIK, na tim starim laptopima se laptop/bios ponasaju kao hardlock. Sretno ! :) 
<rut> ovdje jos bolje opisano i probano al je* kad neznam registry za ibm .. ovo je za wd al to neradi na ovom .. http://forum.hddguru.com/viewtopic.php?t=12257&start=20
<rut> odustajem .. novi hdd i bok .. nema rjesenja za to sranje 
<Mmike> rut: cek, kad upiknes taj disk u neki linux stroj, kaj ti se napise u dmesg logu?
<Mmike> srca ti kak mi ije vruce
<BotaniCar> To piva hoce van iz tebe, na sve pore
<Mmike> 34 je tu u hladu, pkazuje termometar
<rut> errori da nemoze citat mountat ili kaj vec .. al disk prepozna .. ispise naziv .. koji je FW i sve . isto i pod dos i bsd i win 
<Mmike> a kad vjetric lagano zapirka
<Mmike> rut: ok, i kakvu gresku tocno javi kad probas mountat? jel ti pokaze bar patricije koje su gore i tak to?
<vileni> ja sam imao jedan wd koji se tako ponasao, iz passport serije
<vileni> oni su imali po defaultu upaljenu enkripciju
<vileni> cak i ako ne podesis nista
<vileni> i onda nakon jednog firmware apdejta je poceo traziti sifru, koja ne postoji
<rut> error .. a vidjet nemos nista na disku .. probao sa dd da mu nule opcicim al neda pisat 
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ja to nisam nikad vidio
<vileni> jedino rjesenje je bilo sa njihovim utilitijem formatirati disk
<Mmike> rut: ja bih se rado dokopao tog diska, ak nisi bas u cavtatu! :)
<vileni> dmesg ga je vidio, ali nikakve particije, niti je bila moguca interakcija sa diskom
<rut> Mmike: ako korisnik ostavi hdd ja ti ga posaljem pa se igraj :)
<Mmike> vileni: a nije bio potrgan?
<Mmike> rut: dil! :)
<vileni> Mmike: ne, samo taj fw apdejt kroz utility
<rut> vileni nema fw a nema ni prg. za ovaj ibm .. tj nisam jos nasao 
<vileni> koji se automatski instalira kad spojis disk na win stroj
<vileni> rut: znam, ovo je za moj slucaj bilo, ali na kraju je disk radio
<vileni> samo sto se nije moglo do podataka
<vileni> a sto je najgore, neki su bili samo na tom disku
<rut> http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview?id=555334
<rut> zadnji post ... 
<rut> morat cu to probat :)
<rut> sanse su 50:50 .. da skurim i laptop 
<BotaniCar> A da povecas nekako te asnse i rjesise zajebancije ? 
<rut> stavim novi hdd :)
<rut> "novi" .. pa takvih vise nema .. polovni 
<BotaniCar> Kak mogu provjeriti ciji OIB gledam ? 
<BotaniCar> gledam broj i od mene se trazi aa vjerujem da pripada nekoj tvrtci ; na OIB stranicama za validaciju trebam podatke koje nemam ( MB bla tra ) 
<jelly> sudreg
<jelly> (ak vjerujes da je njihova konfiguracija SSL-a sigurna ;-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: probao, tamo mi ih ( tu tvrtku ne nalazi ) :D
<jelly> ni po OIB-u?
<jelly> onda ih odjebi na finjaka, reci da nemres naci podatke u sudskom registru
<BotaniCar> Samo oib i ime tvrtke imam (  49775985272, Florijan grupa ) 
<jelly> 080778204	49775985272	TS Zagreb	Aktivan	LIPOVLJANI LIGNUM d.o.o. za proizvodnju i usluge	Aktivno	Lipovljani, Industrijska bb
<BotaniCar> ma, moram im poslati fakturu, nemrem ih bas odma odjebat, daj da se prvo naplatim :D
<BotaniCar> Samo si oib unio u kucicu i rekao "trazi" ? 
<jelly> da
<BotaniCar> E'o ja sad probavam opet, i dalje nish .. 
<jelly> kak
<BotaniCar> Ne znam kaj bi ti rekao 
<jelly> doduse Florijan != Lipovljani Lignum
<BotaniCar> http://s15.postimg.org/5nk9womaz/florijan_oib.png
<BotaniCar> isto i kad ne upisem ime tvrtke
<jelly> makni florijan
<jelly> Meni Radi™
<BotaniCar> Velim, jesam, isto ponasanje
<jelly> fali ti jedna brojka u OIBu
<jelly> ima ih samo 10 vidim iz prve
<BotaniCar> Bravo, hvala ! 
<jelly> al s druge strane jedan od osnivača je "FLORIAN LEGNO S.P.A., Italija"
<jelly> (legno = drvo, it.  lignum = mozda drvo na latinskom, mozda nisu jos proveli promjenu imena?)
<jelly> a probaj tražit i Florian bez j, s obzirom da se direktor tak preziva
<BotaniCar> ma ne, glup problem - glup razlog, sve si rekao s "fali ti broj" 
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash2/v/t1.0-9/557803_4947154636664_770076617_n.jpg?oh=1ddec18b83481bf1433138e67674d629&oe=5613D757
<jelly> "After controlling for potential confounders, higher monthly ejaculation frequency was associated with a statistically significant decreased risk of total prostate cancer compared to the reference group"
<jelly> http://boingboing.net/2015/06/07/good-news-for-high-frequency-m.html
<BotaniCar> Meni bivsi shef umro od ljecenja raka prstate, pred kraj smo se zezali da je to sve mogao izbjeci da je bio veci drkadzija :) 
<Mmike> od lijecenja je umro?
<Mmike> ili od raka?
<BotaniCar> Od ljecenja. 
<Mmike> kaj, da se nije lijecio nebi umro?
<jelly> umro bi kasnjie
<Mmike> jelly: oo!
<Mmike> jelly: hvala ti na linku
<BotaniCar> Dok je imao nelijeceni rak, ne bi nikad pogodio da je bolestan, pocele kemoterapije, izgubio 30 kila , postao smusen i takto
<Mmike> bas sam neki dan brijao kak previse drkam :)
<jelly> bolje to nego jos jedno dete
<BotaniCar> *gasp* rijeci koje se nikad ne izgovaraju pred suprugom :D
<Mmike> ili koje se intenzivno izgovaraju
<Mmike> depends on the supruga :)
<BotaniCar> Steta kaj smo zemlja u kojoj je deficit radnih mjesta, da nije tako, ku*ac bi pisali ovakve ( http://www.combis.hr/attachments/042_Sistem%20inzenjer%20za%20Cloud%20(m_z).pdf ) oglase za poslove . 
<BotaniCar> "moras znat sve, plati si prvo ce rtifikat, a kod nas imas sansu raditi dok ne spadnes s nogu"
<Mmike> BotaniCar: aj pejstaj pravi URL, ovja je potrgan
<Mmike> aha, nije
<BotaniCar> Hmm, zaboravili su traziti bar 5 godina iskustva na 2 godine starim tehnologijama .. 
<BotaniCar> http://www.combis.hr/hr/o-nama/ljudski-potencijali/posao-u-combisu , pa klikni na klaud inzinjera
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa nisu pretjerali, kaj
<BotaniCar> Kak da imam iskustvo u openstacku, to nema nitko, cim se promijeni podverzija bilo cega, sve sto si znao ti ne vrijedi nish :D
<Mmike> jedin okaj brijem da daju 8k kuna place za to
<Mmike> a to je pre malo
<Mmike> kaki nema nitko?
<Mmike> vidi mene!
<BotaniCar> Mmike: da znas tehnicariti sve to, da si jeben pre/post sales , vec to dvoje su rijetki sposobni biti u isto vrijeme
<Mmike> a da ivoksa ne spominjem opce!
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> ivoks: hvalim te, sve 5 :)
<Mmike> ivoks: btw, jos mi nisi rekao kaj me mirka htjela jucer
<Mmike> mirka se pravi k'o da me nije htjela
<BotaniCar> ma, vi ste baje, al koliko ih ima takvih :) Jebote, kad mi se netko predstavi kao pre/post sales inzinjer dodje mi da se odmaknem 2 koraka od njega jer to cujem kao "profesionalni lazov bez podloge" ( YMMV) 
<Mmike> nnene, ja sam jos segrt!
<Mmike> ivoks je baja
<Mmike> (za openstak, za ukus o autima mislim da ne moram nist rec)
<Mmike> zanimljivo
<Mmike> iz laptopa mi pocelo smrdit po zizi
<Mmike> napominjem da sam ovaj kupio pred cca mjesec dana
<BotaniCar> jebenti, daj laptop da burnjamo ! :) 
<Mmike> u biti smrdi po znoju
<BotaniCar> Daj vamo taj laptop i pojacaj bas da tuce, vidi, imam karirane papuce ! :) 
<Mmike> isti je smrad
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwStzmj-XBs
<datase> YouTube: Ajs Nigrutin - Kilo Granja Lesim - 0:03:33 - 2637740 views - 7387 likes / 237 dislikes
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/11059978_666516293482263_6630069162705278568_n.jpg?oh=51f67d0fa6b8bd05a791108f62127ccb&oe=561CCAD5 # glas koncila FTW
<rut> di te gluposti nalazis sam o
<BotaniCar> U pravilu me nalaze same, ne znam kakav bi mindframe morao imati da ovo idem samostalno potraziti :) 
<rut> vidi sad ovo sranje sa prozorima . zasto mi na 8.1 svaki ping na ipv6 1ms bilo di u svijetu a na 7 je realno 
<BotaniCar> to da te ohrabri u prelasku na IPv6 - jer je ocito brzi :) 
<rut> a ja sam brz za otic doma . :) pa-pa
<Mmike> onaj tko veli da je super radit iz birtije ili laze ili nije nikad radio iz birtije
<Mmike> neudobne stolice, piva, vruce, guzice i sise svukud okolo
<Mmike> koncentraciju tesko zadrzat
<weshmashian> zvuci ko u uredu kad je krenul
<BotaniCar> Ono kad provjera integriteta podataka znaci da moras pogledati dva najgadnija pornica koja mozes zamisliti 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: prolapseparty.com (NSFW/NSFL)
<Mmike> weshmashian: kaj kaj
<weshmashian> Mmike: vruce, neudobno (nismo imali stolce doduse), guzice i sise :)
<Mmike> hahahhahahahahaah :D
<Mmike> da :)
<Mmike> weshmashian: jesu sad bolje roletne na prozorima ili je jos uvijek toplo?
<weshmashian> Mmike: promjenili su 4 (cetiri!) roletne u open space dijelu
<weshmashian> i dalje nikom nije jasno zakaj i ostale nisu
<weshmashian> valjda je bio mrak pa nisu skuzili da sunce udara i kroz ostale jebene prozore isto
<Mmike> weshmashian: jel' u mom ex-ofisu jos uvijek staklo potrgano?
<weshmashian> Mmike: je
<Mmike> lol :)
<vileni> sta nije to security risk, moze vam perac prozora upasti unutra
<Mmike> 5 i pol sati mi je trajala baterija
<vileni> kako gzipati nesto na disku koji nema vise mjesta
<Mmike> vileni: gzipaj u /dev/null :D
<Mmike> salim se, probaj u /dev/shm
<weshmashian> vileni: ima i jednostavnijih nacina za uletit nego kroz prozor na 12. katu :)
<vileni> Mmike: to je i meni palo na pamet, ali neznam jel to ok
<Mmike> zakaj nebi bilo
<Mmike> ak ti ne nestane struje, super
<Mmike> mosh i sshfs napravit prema nekud i gzipat tamo: pigz -c9 velikifile.bla > /mnt/sshfs/kurac/palac/picka/velikifile.bla.gz
<weshmashian> ili pajpat u nc
<weshmashian> ili.. :)
<vileni> ok to za preko mreze
<vileni> ali recimo da ne mozes van stroja
<weshmashian> obrisi sve logove! :)
<weshmashian> al' ak ti stane u shm onda tak
<ivoks> poluditis
<Mmike> 8% baterije, jos pol sata
<Mmike> prezadovoljan sam laptopom (x220)
<jelly> vileni: spojis usb disk?
<ivoks> x220
<ivoks> eh, moram i ja novi uzeti
<Mmike> ivoks: taki si i ti imao, jelde?
<jelly> to je... zadnji sa optimalnim rasporedom tipkovnice
<Mmike> ja sam ovaj na njuskalu nasao za 2k kuna ili tak nesh (davo sam r9 280x pod racun)
<ivoks> x200s
<Mmike> kaj je "s"?
<Mmike> to je onaj tablet-like?
<jelly> Mmike: koju rezu ima, 1366x768 ili bolju?
<ivoks> ne, to je t
<Mmike> jelly: tu
<jelly> ta mi nije bas
<Mmike> ne znam dall' ima tak mali s vecom rezom
<Mmike> da, malo je stisnuta
<jelly> pitao sam lika dal ima neki s boljom pa se nikad nije javio
<Mmike> smanjio sam fontove i to
<Mmike> al' moram se maknut s MATEa
<jelly> brijem da je bilo 1440x900
<Mmike> jeeel?
<jelly> al mozda samo na t420
<Mmike> jelly: mislim da je x200 bio zadnji s 1440x900
<jelly> pih
<Mmike> t420 je osjetno veci
<Mmike> kad tak veliko uzimas, uzmi 520
<Mmike> ja imam taki isto, i preodlican je
<jelly> necu, ocu kilo i po tops
<Mmike> jedino baterija traje jedva 2 sata :)
<jelly> imao sam prije thinkpad od tri kile i to mi je bezveze, koristim ga ionako samo na moru
<obruT> vrijeme za beertiju
<Mmike> 5 i pol sati na ovom traje baterija. u to su ukljucena 2 hangouta od 30ak minuta svaki, sve na wirelessu
<Mmike> obruT: de ces?
<Mmike> jelly: tak i meni t520, samo za na more :)
<jelly> eh, mozda cu uzeti od lika neki x220 sto su preostali, imao ih je par komada
<Mmike> i za kod mame
<jelly> meni je za kod mame = za na more ;-)
<Mmike> jedino sam mozda mogao uzeti sa i5 a ne sa i7, jer brijem da manje trosi
<Mmike> hehe :)
<Mmike> a ovaj i7 tu je i tak 2jezgreni (4 sa HTom)
<Mmike> u t520 imam 4jezgreni (8 sa HTom)
<jelly> bitno da ima aesni 
<Mmike> e a kupio sam muzu od sestricne stari neki i7 isto 4jezgreni (8 sa HT) za 200 kuna :D
<Mmike> aesni?
<Mmike> ima?
<jelly> trebali bi imat i i5 i i7 ti u x220
<Mmike> cpuinfo kaze samo 'aes'
<vileni> hah, 6mb arhiva od 1gb loga
<jelly> to je ot
<Mmike> vileni: a sad probaj lrzip i iznenadi se :)
<vileni> jelly: da spojim usb disk na hetznera? :)
<jelly> vileni: ak je hecner kaj onda brijes da ne moze na mrezu
 * Mmike cekaj kaj ce sad vileni rec :)
<vileni> jelly: nisam rekao da eksplicitno ne moze
<jelly> nisam ni ja rekao da usb disk ne moze u hencera :-)
<jelly> eksplicitno
 * jelly slusa muziku iz pornjave
<jelly> samo soundtrack!
<vileni> palo mi je na pamet da iskoristimo shm, pa sam htio isprobati
<vileni> posto sam ocekivao minijaturnu arhivu
<SilverSpace> http://uberhumor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/daily-morning-awesomeness-40-photos-401.jpg
<jelly> http://recode.net/2015/06/30/this-casio-calculator-watch-is-better-than-apple-watch-according-to-amazon/ # ovog se sjecam iz osnovne
<SilverSpace> http://www.orlandomagicshop.com/
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim ovu policiju ?
<SilverSpace> kak su glupi 
<jelly> ni jedne nema bolje
<jelly> Mmike: eee, koliko rame se moze nagurati u taj x220?
<jelly> 8 mi je tijesno vec
<vileni> mislim da bi islo 16
<ivoks> di je onaj brainwashed lik?
<ivoks> http://www.startupsmart.com.au/technology/microsoft-delivers-an-inflationary-blow-to-australian-cloud-aspirations/2015070215030.html
<jelly> ko ce oblake u .au, na 200ms od bilo cega pametnog...
<ivoks> australci
<jelly> pa da, jedino oni
<jelly> kinezi imaju svoje, .sg i .kr isto 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-C_jPcUkVrM
<datase> YouTube: GoPro: Wingsuit Flight Through 2 Meter Cave - Uli Emanuele - 0:02:44 - 315344 views - 7554 likes / 98 dislikes
<SilverSpace> koji ludak
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/policija-upala-u-kuce-brace-mamic-pretrazuju-im-i-stanove--a-sumnjici-ih-se-za-utaju-poreza/1375500/
<ivoks> wow
<SilverSpace> ma nis od toga
<ivoks> sunce mu zarko
<ivoks> euro se oporavlja
<Mmike> jelly, mosh 16 jer ima 2 uguralnika
<Mmike> ivoks,  :) i mene to isto jebe :)
<ivoks> abort abort abort
<ivoks> ma necu jos
<ivoks> za sad stanje jos uvijek izgleda bolje nego kad sam promijenio u dolare
<ivoks> dobar je ovaj erste ebanking
<ivoks> mozes vidjeti koliko bi bilo kada bi isao mijenjati
<ivoks> 200kn sam u plusu
<ivoks> ali ako ne nastavi padati, nece biti nis od toga, i samo cu izgubiti
<ivoks> jer prodajni i kupovni tecaj nisu isti :)
<ivoks> ja jos uvijek imam vjere u grcke komuniste
<Mmike> ovaj cisco
<Mmike> pa kaj je to?
<Mmike> webex?
<Mmike> ivoks jesi ti to kad koristio?
<ivoks> jesam
<ivoks> radi na ubuntnuu
<Mmike> pa,. bas i ne :)
<Mmike> treba, navodno 32bitnu javu
<Mmike> "WebEx helps you meet online with anyone, anywhere, so you can get more done�faster and cost-effectively."
<Mmike> rotfl :)
<Mmike> super   mi je kak i ciscatori rade od doma :)
<Mmike> lik  ima mac
<Mmike> i copy/paste koristi tak da klikce edit->copy u terminalu
<Mmike> pa joj :(
<Mmike> percona kad se potrga
<Mmike> onda se fakat potrga :)
<Mmike> usrani MTU
<Mmike> "Rekao sam nedavno da je to genocid nad mojom obitelji."
#ubuntu-hr 2015-07-03
<ivoks> Mmike: radi, radi
<ivoks> Mmike: nije problem u javi, vec u nekom libxu
<ivoks> Mmike: u biti, mogao bi to sloziti i napisati tutorial :)
<ivoks> Mmike: http://linuxsagas.digitaleagle.net/2014/02/07/webex-on-64-bit-ubuntu-13-10/
<ivoks> ajde dragi iskon, kad ce vise 10mbit
<Mmike> ha!
<Mmike> ivoks, thnx :)
<Mmike> ivoks, iako, lik je dosao na hengautse bio, pa smo tak do dugo u noc drvili dok nismo skuzili da je sjeban FAKIN MTU
<Mmike> juju-br0 ima MTU 9000, vethovi imaju MTU 9000, eth0 u lxcu ima MTU 9000 ali lxcbr0 ima MTU 1500 :)
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> Mmike: kakve veze ima lxcbr0?
<ivoks> lxc bi se trebao kaciti na juju-br0
<Mmike> ma me lxcbr
<Mmike> napamet pricam
<Mmike> ugl, kad smo tjeli tar|nc mysql datadir, stvar ne radi
<Mmike> otvoris port netcatom, telnetas se na njega, radi
<Mmike> al kad potjeras malo vise od 3-4 bajta, onda ne radi
<ivoks> to zvuci kao mtu na vethu
<ivoks> a oni su u containeru stavili mtu na 9000?
<Mmike> da, to su jucer mijenjali
<Mmike> moje prvo pitanje je bilo - kaj ste mijenjali
<Mmike> nista
<Mmike> umro mysql, veli
<ivoks> (btw, nekad me frapira koliko takve firme nemaju pojma o mrzama)
<ivoks> ok, poneki ljudi u takvim firmama
<Mmike> ma, kak lik radi
<ivoks> cisco indijac
<Mmike> ne zna za ctrl-r u bashu :)
<ivoks> imam iskustva
<Mmike> nene, ovo je amer
<ivoks> ja sam jednom lika navodio kak da koristi osx
<Mmike> ima neki kul email, frx@cisco ili trx@cisco ili tak nesh
<ivoks> ctrl+r pol linuksasa ne zna
<ivoks> pitaj svoje kolege u stsu tko zna za to :)
<ivoks> pa's vidjet :D
<Mmike> to je u pornjavi bio trigger za 'koliko si dobar' :) pustis covjeka u shareani screen, i kazes mu da napravi ovo, pa onda ovo  pa onda ovo (neke bejzik linux shell brije)
<Mmike> i odmah vidis koliko je dobar
<Mmike> onak, u 45 sekundi
<Mmike> Jel' zna netko kako u robots.txt staviti tekst koji ce gugl pokupiti kad indeksira starnicu?
<Mmike> mislim da sam jucer napravio gresku - support trazi novi ticketing sustav (jer je postojeci los) i ja sam , mudro, spomenuo Kayako . 
<Mmike> waat? :) mamic prosviro? :)
<ivoks> http://www.mikronis.hr/detalji_proizvoda.f098e5d5d8244fad8671cc5eefd7d5b8.lenovo-thinkcentre-m93p-tiny-intel-core-i5-4590t-2-0ghz-4gb-500gb-8g-sshd-dvdrw-w7p-w8-1p-intel-hd-graphics-4600-p-n-10ab003hcr.aspx
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> stane na stol
<ivoks> http://www.mikronis.hr/detalji_proizvoda.7e0ff24ff8b6471b9d87e4323a68104f.lenovo-thinkcentre-m93p-tiny-intel-core-i7-4785t-2-20ghz-4gb-128gb-ssd-dvdrw-dl-w7p-w8-1p-intel-hd-graphics-4600-p-n-10aa004wcr.aspx
<ivoks> il da si uzmem posteni laptop i docking station
<ivoks> 2015. izbaciti laptop koji ima ove karakteristike:
<ivoks> Radna memorija: 4GB DDR3L 1600MHz (proširivo do 8GB)
<ivoks> moras biti kinez
<ivoks> $1,874.70
<ivoks> x250, 512GB SSD, 16GB RAM, i7
<dodobas> ivoks: a sto trazis?
<vileni> Mmike: sta, dobar sam ako znam ctrl+r? :)
<Mmike> ivoks, mislim da ces bit odusevljen tastaturom i mousepadom na x250 ;)
<Mmike> vileni, ak to znas sansa je da ces vrlo brzo salvadati stvari koje neznas
<Mmike> ak k'o editor koristis nano i tipkas 2 i pol slova u minuti....
<vileni> ma, vidio sam takve koji koriste nano
<vileni> ide nano, apt-get install nano, nano
<vileni> :D
<vileni> ili joe
<dodobas> a tek 'ed' :)
<ivoks> Mmike: pa na 250 su to vratili na staro
<Mmike> vileni, ja sam joe koristio do pred 
<Mmike> a sad vec 5 godina :)
<Mmike> ivoks, da, xui ima x240, i fakat je ocajna tastatura :)
<ivoks> ali ja govorim o x250
<Mmike> Danas ce se radit sa sljemena.
<vileni> Mmike: zato se i nisam druzio s tobom prije 5 godina
<Mmike> u biti sam cca godinu i pol prije pornjave poceo koristiti vim
<Mmike> tak da taman kad sam dosao tamo nisam izgledao k'o lajbek :)
 * ivoks ce morati odrzati lekcije vi(m)a kod sebe
<vileni> kad sam skuzio da je vi na svemu, bilo mi drago sto sam odvojio pola sata za nauciti osnove
<ivoks> jer kad vidim ovo dvoje kako ga koriste...
<ivoks> dodje na pocetak rijeci, pa strelicom ide na kraj, pa stisne i, pa jos jednom strelicom desno, pa brise, pa upisuje drugu rijec
<vileni> uf :)
<ivoks> prek cijelog zida cu zalijepiti kratice
<vileni> dw, d$, dd :)
<vileni> najbolje mi je kad u word pocnem pisati dd
<vileni> ili u chrome
<ivoks> evo
<ivoks> jutarnji.hr
<ivoks> ovako, bez gledanja
<ivoks> sto mislite sto je na jutarnji.hr 'top preporuka'
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> HRVATSKA STREPI ‘Ako je kazna za ustaški poklik bila rigorozna, za svastiku će biti još teža’ 
<ivoks> oni samo da je o ustasama, partizanima i 2. svjetskom ratu
<ivoks> a kad gledas najcitanije, samo mamic
<vileni> jos malo pa ce dnevno biti ozbiljniji portal od jutarnjeg :)
<dodobas> a tek telegram :)
<jelly> vileni: valjda cw ili c$, ako zamjenjuje rijec sa drugom?
 * jelly je jos joe user
<vileni> jelly: nije mi to jos u setu komandi :)
<BotaniCar> "RHEL Server for ARM developer preview" , voo hoo
<ivoks> wohoo?
<ivoks> prastari softver :)
<ivoks> uzmi si ubuntu
<ivoks> (mi nemamo 'posebnu' verziju za arm)
<ivoks> to je standardna verzija
<jelly> vileni: nije ni meni dio dok se nisam zapitao ak ima delete word, i delete do-kraja-reda, mozda ima i change word
<jelly> pa ne uzima se RHEL jer je novi, nego jer je RHEL
<ivoks> a ima svakakvih mazohista...
<vileni> rhel uzmes da te mora netko slusati kad se zalis
<ivoks> koliko RH support osoblja znas?
<ivoks> al bas ono, znas, popio cugu i tak to
<ivoks> otisao na cevape
<jelly> to je potpuno nebitno, bitna je jedino percepcija vendora i uprave
<jelly> RHEL uzimamo jer vendor veli da je proizvod, bilo hw ili sw, supportan na tome
<ivoks> vele i da je suse suportan
<ivoks> i windows
<ivoks> zasto ne uzmete te?
<jelly> zato sto suse nema bas puno partnera u .hr i zato sto preferiramo linux
<ivoks> jel bitnija kvaliteta ili broj vendora?
<ivoks> er... partnera
<jelly> bitnije je da imas kome sjest za vrat, umjesto da tebi sjednu
<jelly> makar u ovih 12-13 godina ne sjecam se da smo jednom dobili nes korisno od RH supporta
<vileni> ivoks: ako placas nekog za support moras im i cevape platiti?
<vileni> ideja je ionako da prebacis odgovornost na drugoga ako uzmes rhel, ako zelis sam rjesavati stvari uzmes centos :)
<BotaniCar> Ako uzmes centos, obavezan si se voditi na cevape ! 
<vileni> tu petkom imamo cevapi day
<vileni> tako da se vodim vec
<ivoks> nije bilo da vodis nekoga na cevape
<ivoks> nije rhel jedini operativni sustav koji ima support
<ivoks> a ovdje znate ljude koji rade u supportu (ili jednog), pa ga uvijek mozete cimunti preko reda; dakako, ne za redhat, vec ubuntu
<ivoks> tak da... ocito support nije razlog zasto se odabire rhel
<ivoks> vise navika, letargija :)
<vileni> sto se mene tice, ja cu prije platiti cevape nego support, cak i ako ne koristim distribuciju koju doticni promovira :)
<vileni> samo kazem da je to dojam koji sam dobio 
<vileni> a imam sve pokriveno osim suseta, na kojeg ionako uvijek zaboravim :)
<jelly> ivoks: support je definitivno razlog, naime, support matrix
<ivoks> https://github.com/docker/docker/issues/14365
<BotaniCar> "1.7 will be supported on RHEL6 until they introduce bug to kernel, which we won't be able to fix on our side." :) Placem
<BotaniCar> ivoks: mi smo poceli s RHEL kao linux platformom koju podrzavamo jer je onomad RHEL bio Hyper-v supported, a Ubuntu nije . Sve nakon toga je inercija. 
<vileni> ja se nisam jos svjesno ulogirao u rhel server
<Mmike> rethet?
<ivoks> jos samo 2 tjedna
<ivoks> i vise nista necu imati sa rba
<ivoks> \o/
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa vipu nesposobni
<vileni> meni sad istice ugovor, nekako sumnjam da ce ostati vip
<Mmike> meni vip ok
<Mmike> jos da radi na hvaru...
<vileni> meni da radi u stanu, bilo bi super :)
<ivoks> ma radi vip
<ivoks> ne radi cloudfax.vip.hr
<ivoks> http://9gag.com/tv/p/a9MeBN/apples-latest-innovation-spotify?ref=fbl9
<SilverSpace> dan
<weshmashian> mornin'
<jelly> pfft, trebam wipeat disk bivseg kolege, i nasao novije epizode omiljenog stripa nego ih sam imam
<weshmashian> vise boli to sto nije reko nego sto ga nema?
<vileni> jel ima tko invite za cbtcomics? :)
<jelly> weshmashian: pa skoro
<jelly> ak imam dva jednakopravna stratum-3 ntp servera, kak da ih nagovorim da ne koriste isti stratum-2?  
<weshmashian> zaprijeti im likvidacijom
<jelly> necu, tek sam ih upogoniji
<jelly> *ijo
<jelly> <gmbs> Reddit has been officially tagged NSFW at my place of work. Recommendations for good Linux admin news sources? <srg> gmbs: my first idea: get around the block <gmbs> srg: I work from home. I try to get around my wife on this, I will be cold and lonely for a LONG TIME.
<Mmike> L:)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-07-04
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gledas
<Mmike> vish vish
<Mmike> jadan taj meklaren :(
<SilverSpace> da losa honda
<SilverSpace> fali konja
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jebote moras mi za svako potsjecanje na f1 platit gemist
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> dogovorito :)
<jelly> <Corsac> https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/X-Series-ThinkPad-Laptops/16GB-SO-DIMMs-work-in-X250/m-p/2091666#M63533
<Mmike> jelly, yup
<Mmike> samo sto 16GB DIMM kosta 
<SilverSpace> mercedesi su jebeni 
<SilverSpace> prve cetiri pozicije
<sillyslux> .more
<sillyslux> .weather more
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> probaj .weather zagreb :)
<jelly> ili /msg datase weather kajgod
<CrazyLemon> .weather kajgod
<jelly> CrazyLemon: moze hoce znat kakvo je vrijeme na moru?
<CrazyLemon> [20:37:54] <datase> Error: No such location could be found.
<CrazyLemon> steta :D
<sillyslux> <jelly> .more sillyslux
<sillyslux> vecer :)
<sillyslux> +a
<sillyslux> :D
<sillyslux> oh..  datase is talking to me ^^
<sillyslux> (datase) Error: I haven't seen split.
<sillyslux> Error: You haven't asked me a command; perhaps you want to see someone else's more.
<sillyslux> .vagina
<sillyslux> .weather vagina
<sillyslux> hmm
<Mmike> Halo!
#ubuntu-hr 2015-07-05
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> pospanci :)
<Hrki> dobro jutro, imam jedan problem :D
<Hrki> znaci brightnesss mi je drugaciji na vrhu monitora
<Hrki> gore je tamnije nego dolje :/ wtf
<Vlado9A3CY> ako ne mozes drugacije, onda zovi hak :D
<SilverSpace> mercedes danas u problemima
<jelly> kakva je bila utrka?
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBPFa-tDwVw
<datase> YouTube: Boubacar Traoré - Kavana - 0:06:04 - 726 views - 6 likes / 0 dislikes
<jelly> grcka glasala 'ne'
<CrazyLemon> http://ekloges.ypes.gr/current/e/public/index.html?lang=en#{%22cls%22:%22main%22,%22params%22:{}}
<CrazyLemon> 61% za NE
<CrazyLemon> znači sutra pada EUR :)
<jelly> prema dolaru i funti, da, prema kuni, ne
<CrazyLemon> ni prema tolaru ne :p
<jelly> cemu
<jelly> mozda ce ga opet biti 
<jelly> <hassoon> the matrix movie had messages abotu the 11/9 attacks on NY's towers, believe it or not
<CrazyLemon> messages from the oracle? :D
<Mmike> https://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/btce/ltcusd
<Mmike> i tako :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaka ti je utrka bila?
 * jelly gleda reprizu na rtl2
#ubuntu-hr 2016-07-04
<BotaniCar_> Jutro, mestri
<BotaniCar_> Skype na linuxu mi ne dozvoljava da editiram prethodne poruke. 
<jelly> samo zadnju u konverzaciji se moze popraviti, one prije su cementirane
<Mmike> jelly: cea
<Mmike> cega
<vileni_> jutar
<in1t3r> BotaniCar, ti koristis skype na linuksu lame :P
<Mmike> Linuksa Lame
<in1t3r> Mmike, what?
<in1t3r> zezam i ja koristim obicno druge klijente za enkriptovanu komunikaciju
<Mmike> neznam kaj koji je to Linuksa Lame
<BotaniCar__> in1t3r, you can't trol the trol :) 
<in1t3r> :P
<BotaniCar__> Starog Linux Lame sin !
<in1t3r> its the "lame linux" you never heard for it? Its energized by pumping squeezing a lemon on your head to get a juice for running the improbability hard drive. :P
<hbogner> Mmike, drugi put izadji iz podruma :(
<Mmike> ja opce ne kuzim kak si ti zavrsio tamo
<hbogner> isao u http://shop.lunasan.hr/
<hbogner> pa mi tvoj kvart biio najblizi za kavu i finalne dogovore prije kupovine
<VjetarSaSunca> prava hrvatsk ljubav : https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/13575986_10208390758304594_2603639720517132481_o.jpg
<Mmike> hbogner: da, al' tam ima jos jedno 101 birtija, kak si bas tu odabra :)
<hbogner> Mmike, slucajno, skrenuo desno :D
<ivoks> pozdrav
<ivoks> s otoka man :)
<Mmike> ivoks: a sad, na motor ;)
<ivoks> ma je
<ivoks> u canonical one ;)
<Mmike> ma ne to :)
<Mmike> ivoks: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRWp9rhfS_0
<datase> YouTube: THE GREATEST SHOW ON EARTH ★HD★ 322kmh-200mph Street Race ✔ ISLE of MAN TT - 0:07:31 - 33670503 views - 117804 likes / 3446 dislikes
<ivoks> znam, sve znam
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-36702468
<ivoks> svasta.
<in1t3r> .weather rijeka
<datase> in1t3r: Weather for Rijeka, Croatia | Temperature: 82°F / 28°C; Humidity: 35%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: West, 9mph / 14kph; Updated: 18 mins, 16 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Clear; High of 84°F / 29°C; Low of 67°F / 19°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Clear; High of 87°F / 31°C; Low of 70°F / 21°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 85°F / 29°C; Low of 66°F / 19°C | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of (1 more message)
<in1t3r> .weather beograd
<datase> in1t3r: Weather for Beograd, Serbia | Temperature: 79°F / 26°C; Humidity: 44%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Nne, 8mph / 13kph; Updated: 18 mins, 30 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 70°F / 21°C; Low of 51°F / 11°C | Forecast for Saturday: Chance of rain; High of 69°F / 21°C; Low of 50°F / 10°C | Forecast for Sunday: Clear; High of 69°F / 21°C; Low of 50°F / 10°C | Forecast for Monday: Clear; High (1 more message)
<ivoks> .weather douglas
<datase> ivoks: Weather for Douglas, AL | Temperature: 79°F / 26°C; Humidity: 94%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Sw, 9mph / 14kph; Updated: 24 mins, 15 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Partly cloudy; High of 95°F / 35°C; Low of 73°F / 23°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Thunderstorm; High of 86°F / 30°C; Low of 71°F / 22°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Thunderstorm; High of 89°F / 32°C; Low of 70°F / 21°C | Forecast for Thursday: (1 more message)
<ivoks> ne taj douglas
<ivoks> .weather douglas, isle of man
<datase> ivoks: Weather for Douglas, AL | Temperature: 79°F / 26°C; Humidity: 94%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Sw, 9mph / 14kph; Updated: 24 mins, 45 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Partly cloudy; High of 95°F / 35°C; Low of 73°F / 23°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Thunderstorm; High of 86°F / 30°C; Low of 71°F / 22°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Thunderstorm; High of 89°F / 32°C; Low of 70°F / 21°C | Forecast for Thursday: (1 more message)
<ivoks> svasta
<Mmike> .weather zagreb
<datase> Mmike: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 79°F / 26°C; Humidity: 39%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Ne, 6mph / 10kph; Updated: 30 mins, 57 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Clear; High of 79°F / 26°C; Low of 58°F / 14°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Clear; High of 87°F / 31°C; Low of 64°F / 18°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Chance of rain; High of 80°F / 27°C; Low of 58°F / 14°C | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; (1 more message)
<Mmike> e, vid'te 
<Mmike> to je vrijeme
<Mmike> i to je ljeto
<Mmike> jel' zna tko di da stavim username/password za vpn, da me ne pita svaki put kad se spojim?
<Mmike> http://playdosgamesonline.com/
<Mmike> if you want to loose time
<CrazyLemon> https://medium.com/@bozhobg/bulgaria-got-a-law-requiring-open-source-98bf626cf70a#.rn0517j67
#ubuntu-hr 2016-07-05
<in1t3r> jutro
<BotaniCar> Dakle, od kraja 2017 kayako ce biti cloud only :( Vrijeme je da nadjem novi helpdesk :( 
<BotaniCar> Znate za koji , koji podrzava import kayako ticketa ? 
<Mmike> buaha
<Mmike> haha
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> Dudlaj ga, sad se smijes, kad si pobjeg'o na vrijeme :)
<Mmike> oh, vjeruj
<Mmike> imam ja svoje kayake tu :)
<BotaniCar> Velis, kad nema - isprogramiras si :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: kol'ke su sanse da mi se nish ne sjebe ako probam nadograditi wheezy na jessie ? Ili da napravim cisti install i migriram servise ? :)
<in1t3r> jutro
<jelly> BotaniCar: to pitanje sugerira da nisi procitao release notes za jessie
<BotaniCar> jelly: tocno si interpretirao upit
 * BotaniCar mmikeast danas 
<jelly> BotaniCar: tamo pise procedura za release upgrade, sta ce se sve strgati i kako zaobici
<jelly> ako nista drugo, apache 2.2 -> 2.4 ce strgati stvari
<in1t3r> mozes da predjes sa wheezy na jessie bez problema. Nema potrebe za novom instalacijom ali ako hoces zbog biblioteka mozes da uradis novi install. Ja ga retko radim.
<jelly> BotaniCar: /j #debian, /msg dpkg wheezy->jessie
<in1t3r> Pa uradis backup fajlova u /etc svakako
<BotaniCar> e, to jelly , znao sam da ima bot koji ce mi pomoc :*
<jelly> ak radis prvi put, odvoji si par sati za dokumentaciju i par sati za proceduru
<BotaniCar> jelly: vrijeme za dokumentaciju tece ( citam ) , vrijeme za proceduru sam rezervirao, sad samo pecam off-grid savjete :)
<in1t3r> Sta imas od servisa na toj masini BotaniCar?
<BotaniCar> in1t3r: web server, redmine , mail agregator. Bit' ce veselo
<jelly> ak si naviko na systemd, bravo, ako ne, razmisli ostaviti sysvinit for the time being
 * BotaniCar s centosa dos'o, jasta da sam naviknut :( 
<BotaniCar> Jojjebenti, morat cu unit fajlove pisat 
<jelly> init skripte i dalje rade
<in1t3r> sa mailom ne bi trebao da imas problema ako je apache onda ces morati da menjas config za redmine nisam siguran nisam ga koristio skoro na debianu ali ne bitrebalo da bude vecih problema.
<BotaniCar> Ma, redmine ce biti sex zesci, wheezy ima u repou verziju 1.44, a aktualna je 3.xx , migracija izmedju 1.xx i 3.xx nje podrzana :)
<in1t3r> ne moras moze da koristi init skripte i pokrece ih i systemd sa compatibility layerom
<BotaniCar> Savjet je da iz unstablea nadogradim redmine, onda nadogradim distru :)
<in1t3r> E kad nisi hteo na vreme na testing :P
<BotaniCar> Tako cu dobiti redmine 2.xx koji se moze "sam" migrirati na 3.xx
<BotaniCar> Mah, di cu produkciju vozit na testing, radije imam 5 godina stare pakete za te  stvari :)
<in1t3r> cek koji je paket u verziji jessie a koji u sid?
<BotaniCar> Ne znam sad napamet
<in1t3r> nemoj to da radis imas u backports https://packages.debian.org/wheezy-backports/redmine
<in1t3r> verziju 2,5
<in1t3r> 2.5
<in1t3r> koju onda nadogradi na 3.0 u stable verziji kada radis dist-upgrade
<BotaniCar> Da instaliram backports paket prije nadogradnje ? Ne znam bas, eksplicitno pise da si to ne radim ako ne moram 
<BotaniCar> Razmislit cu jos o tome kako cu to . 
<in1t3r> otvori stranu koju sam ti poslao
<in1t3r> sid ili ti unstable ti je jos mnogo dalje od stable
<in1t3r> imas tamo 3.2
<in1t3r> a u jessie stable ti je 3.0 paket 
<in1t3r> nemas drugi nacin da ides na verziju 2 pa na 3
<BotaniCar> Nda, bit ce kako si predlozio, cini se
<in1t3r> Pa brate teram ja debian zadnjih 15 godina i odrzavam Google plus zajednicu debiana ipak znam ponesto o istom ;)
<BotaniCar> Nije da ti ne vjerujem, nego ne vjerujem nikom dok ne razmislim o tome sto mi predlaze :) 
<BotaniCar> hvala :*
<in1t3r> nema problema uvek misli svojom glavom
<BotaniCar> Usput, nisi ti ni mlad, znas ? :D
<obruT> BotaniCar: ja redmine vrtim u dockeru jer onak, sistem koji mi je nametnut i redmine nisu bas prijatelji :)
<jelly> hmm
<jelly> com.hr. NS ne vraćaju glue recorde
<BotaniCar> obruT: nevjest sam s dockerom pa bi mi vjerojatno bila veca drama turit' ga u docker nego ovo kaj imam :) Ali, da, i feel you :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: meni su ga vratili ( http://www.intodns.com/com.com.hr )
<jelly> da, tebi radi
<jelly> ali iit.com.hr na primjer ne
<BotaniCar> interesantno
<BotaniCar> Interesantna im je i struktura SOA seriala :)
<obruT> trebam se nekako dovuci do dolomita javnim prijevozom i ne znam otkud bi uopce krenuo trazit veze :P  da li ic do trsta ili do venecije ili do villacha ili do lienza pa onda otamo dalje ili wtf. :P
<jelly> BotaniCar: 23.09.7995.?
<obruT> to neki zapis iz buducnosti ? :)
<BotaniCar> Ali, kaj nece bt' jedno sedam krajeva svijeta prije toga ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Mozda je star date, moram naci konverter 
<obruT> iz nekih firmi fakat nemos izbacit "legacy" gluposti iako modernizirane nemaju bas nikakvog smisla...
<obruT> pazi ovo, preduzece ima N poslovnica i kad salje obavijesti svima posalje faks
<obruT> pa su se modernizirali i prebacili na uslugu gdje vise nemaju faks uredjaja nego koriste mail2fax i fax2mail funkcionalnosti, dakle kad saljes faks, posaljes na broj@domena i taj faks dodje na mail svim ljudima koji su na navedenom broju... naravno, slanje tog faksa placas, ovisno po modelu, po stranici ili po minuti (sekundama)
<obruT> dakle, pero peric iz preduzeca, naviko na faks uslugu, posalje mailom na fax u cloudu na sve poslovnice, i svim poslovnicama taj faks dodje mailom... i naplati im se... dakle, mail -> faks -> mail...
<obruT> jesam li ja jedini kome je tu nesto cudno ?
<vileni_> obruT: a jel se zale na racun onda? :)
<obruT> ne zale se jer znaju da to placaju... samo mi fakat nije jasno zasto ne salju drito mailom na mail...
<BotaniCar> pre jednostavno, job security, add layers :) 
<obruT> pogotovo oni koji imaju vlastite mail servere... onak, mail im izadje  iz kompanije, prodje kroz N servera, prodje kroz faks server (koji zavrti loop unutar sebe), prodje kroz N servera i zavrsi na korisnikovom mail serveru
<obruT> a moglo je sve proci unutar istog mail servera :P
<in1t3r> hello I'm back :P
<BotaniCar> velim, obruT , ne znas si pos'o cuvat' :)
<in1t3r> ok jelly ti koristis openNic?
<in1t3r> have you decided what to do for debian?
<Vjetar> jutar
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: razveselit će te, skida se trial Windows Server 2012 R2 Datacenter edition
<ivoks> ono kad se nakon godinu dana brijanja s double edge razorom obrijes s najobicnijim plasticnim sranjem
<ivoks> uzas
<Vjetar> obruT: papir trpi sve! :)
 * obruT nije bas siguran sjeca li se sto je to brijanje :P
<BotaniCar> Vjetar: zakaj bi me trial razveselio ? Veselit' ce me kad ti sljaka krene tak' dobro da ti treba trajna licenca :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: pa jaja valjda brijes, nema veze s bradom ! :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: to s jajima ne bi nazvao brijanjem :)
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: :)
 * BotaniCar ne zeli ni zamisliti sex s obruTom ako je neobrijan dolje ! 
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: trajna licenca Datacenter editiona podrazumjena da imam datacentar :D
<BotaniCar> Vjetar: ne, podrazumjeva da ti treba vise od X VM-ova, for all the licence cares, mogu na jednoj shasiji biti :)
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: as was explained to me: na Å¡asiji koja obitava u nekom datacentru smije se vrtit samo datacenter edicija windows servera. To Å¡to neki vrte Essentials ili Standard verzije, je sve samo ne po PS-u
<Vjetar> kako svoje virtualke ne vrtim pod Winblow$ okolinom, ne brine me previše ta priča  oko "X VM-ova"
<BotaniCar> Vjetar: smijes imenovati svoj izvor ?! 
<Vjetar> Smijem BotaniCar :)
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: informacija je stigla od admina LeaseWeb datacentra
<BotaniCar> Posalji ga u rodni :) 
<Vjetar> Pitao sam ih ima li problema da mi namountaju moj Windows ISO na root server kako bi napravio instalaciju, pa su rekli da nema problema ako imam Datacenter licencu :P
<BotaniCar> Straight from MS: he Datacenter and Standard editions are feature identical, varying only based on licensing (particularly licensing of virtual instances).
<Vjetar> Tako da sam odjebo LeaseWeb i došo u Hetzner
<BotaniCar> Dakle, broj virtualki
<BotaniCar> No, napravio si ispravnu radnju, ko im **** ***** :) 
<Vjetar> hm BotaniCar 
<Vjetar> paricularly != exclusively
<BotaniCar> Suglasan. Svejedno, pitao sam inhouse strucnjakinju za MS licenciranje, mozes bez beda u podatkovni centar odnijeti i besplatni server core, licencno nema zapreka da ti ga instaliraju. Datacentar edicija se koristi  kad trebas veliku kolicinu VM-ova
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: uskoro ćemo saznati vrijedi li  "Datacenter and Standard editions are feature identical" kad ovaj Datacentare dignem pod identičnom virtualkom i stavim gore FTP server :)
<BotaniCar> ++
<Vjetar> Mada, moglo bi to biti, jer je sa MS sitea ISO curio sa sramotnih 40Mbit/s :p
<BotaniCar> Huh, nisam shvatio poveznicu :)
<BotaniCar> Mislis da imaju isti bed kao ti nedavno ? :)
<Vjetar> aha!
<BotaniCar> U tom slucaju nisi imao bed nego nisi znao za feature :)
<Vjetar> LOL
<Vjetar> podsjeća na "It's a feature" registarske tablice na WW bubi :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<Vjetar> Uglavnom download ISO-a s M$ sitea je tekao sporije nego Å¡to trenutno ide upload odavde do vSphere-a u Hetzneru :)
<BotaniCar> :D Trotlaju namjerno, odnosno, manje trotlaju kad skidas s onim njihovim klijentom
<Vjetar> ma nije bilo klijenta u ponudi skidanaj sa Trial sitea. Doduše, skidao sam Firefoxom XD
<BotaniCar> Triper kombinacije <3
<Vjetar> Ovako stignem isprobati još jednu stvar. ali ne vjerujem da ima veze s transfer rateom. Naime uvijek postavim IisManagerAuth za korisnike. Ovaj put ću probati kako radi bez za početak.
 * BotaniCar neuk, kaj IISManagerAuth radi ? Managira usere ? 
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: IISManagerAuth je autorizacija koja dozvoljava da user koji nije user na samom serveru pristupi FTPu
<BotaniCar> A, to se razlikuje od anonimnog FTP-a po ? 
<BotaniCar> Aha, ne citam, znaci neki login prompt dobijes, samo uneseni credentialsi ne moraju biti jednaki onima nekog windows-korisnika na tom stroju ? 
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: postaviš login/password za FTP korisnika (IIS korisnika) a on ne mora imati acc na windowsima
<BotaniCar> Da, skuzio sam iz cetvrtog citanja :) 
<Vjetar> :D
<Vjetar> Danas si baš mmikeast :p
<BotaniCar> Ogrebe se o mene i dobro, ali ne tako cesto kao lose :) 
<Vjetar> ahahaahhaa "Bad to the bone!"
<BotaniCar> :D
<BotaniCar> Bad boner is bad :) 
<BotaniCar> Sad me sjetilo na "voodoo dick, my ass!" :)
<BotaniCar> https://youtu.be/5A63Qb9nLVU
<datase> YouTube: Voodoo Dick - 0:02:57 - 191228 views - 474 likes / 31 dislikes
<jelly> in1t3r: ne
 * jelly koristi dnscache od ISP-a
<obruT> jel koristi tko x2go  ?
<jelly> osim turbota?
<ivoks> jelly: ovo je za tebe
<ivoks> http://www.slideshare.net/brendangregg/velocity-2015-linux-perf-tools/105
<BotaniCar> <3 sysdig
<jelly> eh, nije bas da se bavim kernelom imalo
<jelly> ^_-
<jelly> heh, "freebsd for content delivery"
<jelly> linux jos nije sveprisutan
<ivoks> funta i dalje pada
<Mmike> kak je to smijesno :)
<Mmike> jos se nista nije pocelo desavati
<Mmike> a funta pada :)
<Mmike> kaj, da sa britanci vele 'ok, novi referendum' i da tamo izglasaju 'ok, ipak ne idemo van', funta bi se oporavila :)
<BotaniCar> I onda vele da kriptovalute mijenjaju vrijednost bez razloga :)
<obruT> ma sve mijenja vrijednost bez razloga, ak netko prdne, neka dionica/valuta promijeni vrijednost
<ivoks> Enlightenment 0.21 Released
<obruT> to je jos uvijek zivo ? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: nije smijesno
<BotaniCar> Ima li tko od vas ideju gdje da narucim mrezice protiv komaraca, s alu/PVC okvirom ? ne bi one koje se lijepe/na magnet su. Hvala ! 
<ivoks> sto znaci da funta pada?
<ivoks> to samo znaci da prodavaci funte ne mogu postici vise cijene koje su mogli
<ivoks> ponuda/potraznja
<ivoks> a oni koji kupuju funte, kupuju kratkorocno ili dugorocno
<ivoks> ovi koji kupuju dugorocno misle kako bi na 1.5$ za funtu popusili novce jer misle kako ce britanska ekonomija pasti
<ivoks> kratkorocno, to je super za britansku ekonomiju
<ivoks> i to se tak vrti
<Mmike> pa, to je sve spekulacija
<ivoks> pa naravno
<Mmike> nema nikakvu stvaru vrijednost ispod
<ivoks> to je stvarna vrijednost
<ivoks> ne mozes dobiti 1,5$ za funtu
<Mmike> a mislim je
<ivoks> ergo, to je stvarna vrijednost
<Mmike> nesto vrijedi onoliko koliko ti je netko spreman za to dati
<Mmike> nit vise, nit manje
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> isto je i sa zlatom, srebrom itd
<ivoks> naftom
<obruT> ajme... kolega salje *sluzbeni* mail dvojici admina u nekom preduzecu, jedan se zove Cristian, drugi Kristijan, a ovaj posalje mail koji pocinje, "Pozdrav *ristian" :)
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> lol
<Mmike> lol, indeed :)
<BotaniCar> elegantnije nego "Pozdrav [C,K]ristian" :)
<ivoks> ali fulao je
<ivoks> fali mu j
<ivoks> uvrijedio je Kristijana
<obruT> nije, ja sam fulo, frajer je Krisitian, bez j
<obruT> oba su istrijani
<BotaniCar> Kristijan je uvijek htio biti djevojka :)
<ivoks> Mmike: zanimljivo je kako je FTSE 100 na 3 mjesecnom maksimumu
<ivoks> sto je normalno
<ivoks> jer britanske firme sada zaradjuju vise nego do sad
<ivoks> ali ne zadugo
<ivoks> sto se vec moze vidjeti na ftse 250
<ivoks> koji je potonuo u 3pm
<ivoks> jer u ftse 250 imas kompanije koje i ne izvoze
<ivoks> dok je ftse 100 kolekcija firmi koje uglavnom rade vani
<ivoks> a prijavljuju prihod u UK
<ivoks> i tak... treba kuziti te stvari malo, a ne reci kako je smijesno kada se ne kuzi
<ivoks> to je ko oni koji nisu znali kak planeti funkcioniraju, pa su rekli bog ih je stvorio ;)
<ivoks> don't be like them :)
<Mmike> kak stvari funkcioniraju?
<Mmike> pa to su sve spekulacije :)
<Mmike> izmisljotine
<ivoks> nisu
<BotaniCar> Prilicno sam uvjeren da ni danas ne znamo kako planeti fukcioniraju ! :) 
<Mmike> a ok, nisu onda :)
<ivoks> zaradjuju manje
<ivoks> vrijede manje
<Mmike> kuzis, recimo
<Mmike> imas drzavu X
<Mmike> koja ima industriju 
<Mmike> i prozivodi 100 kuraca
<Mmike> i sad, ulagaci briju da ce se tu nesto desavati ovo ono i uloze paru
<Mmike> i sad ovi proizvode 200 tih istih 
<Mmike> i onda dodje gay pride i  bude masovno klanje i murija na cestama
<Mmike> i ulagaci vele 'ooo, neisgurno, povlaci paru'
<Mmike> tj, 'ne ulazi vise'
<Mmike> to kaj ovo i dalje proizvodi nesmetano, nema veze
<Mmike> jer, eto, ovi su zabrijali da vjerojatno u buducnosti nece
<Mmike> sto se moze i ne mora desiti
<obruT> 14:00 < BotaniCar> Prilicno sam uvjeren da ni danas ne znamo kako planeti fukcioniraju ! :)
<obruT> kak ne ? pa vrte se oko zemlje zajedno sa suncem
<BotaniCar> Pda, znamo pojavnost, uzroke i pravila smo "spoznali" palcanom metodom i svaki dan korigiramo ono sto "znamo". Slijedno, znamo kurac, samo se uvjeravamo da znamo 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jel' moram imat sve updateove nainstallirane prije nego predjem na 8micu?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne.
<vileni_> najbolji komentar dobiva pivu -> "apache  ALL=(ALL)   NOPASSWD: ALL"
<Mmike> a kak bi drugacije apache rebooto stroj i uopce radio sve kaj treba?
<vileni_> otkad apache treba rebootati stroj? :)
<obruT> vileni_: pa nikad ne znas kad ce se apache zazelit reboota ili kakve akcije :)
<BotaniCar> selinux fixe that
<BotaniCar> ( slobodan sam za pivo iduci tjedan ) :) 
<Mmike> vileni_: od uvijek! :) 
<vileni_> SELINUX=disabled
<vileni_> BotaniCar: ^
<vileni_> :)
<vileni_> sad me strah pogledati druga 2 servera
<BotaniCar> A nemre puno gore od toga :)
<vileni_> dok ne naletim na nesto novo jel
<in1t3r> jelly, ja koristim openNic
<BotaniCar> SDP opet radi za HDZ :) http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/sdp-zeli-na-izbore-sa-strankom-gdje-je-najvaznija-zvijezda-katolicka-heroina-i-homofob-desetljeca-/904238.aspx
<jelly> in1t3r: good for you!  Ja radim za ISP, ne mogu si priustiti korisnicima dati neki alt-root
<jelly> a ne vidim prednost koristiti alt-root za svoje potrebe
<obruT> i tak... zove zena (koja je u brdima, a ja doma cubim), reko sigurno hoce reci da me voli, da joj falim i tak to... a ona: "e, ajd kad si vec doma, zalij cvijece" :P
<obruT> mogo bi zalit kaktuse, a ostalo ne :P
<jelly> pazi kaktussssss
<jelly> kako nijemci rjesavaju govor mrznje https://i.redd.it/xeik7c4aee7x.jpg
<ivoks> incestuozni islandjani
<ivoks> pa di joj to padne na pamet
<in1t3r> translate?
<jelly> well... na otoku su i ima ih malo...
<jelly> in1t3r: cura napise uvredu na twitteru; njemacki antifasisti screeenshotaju i posalju njemackom er... FBI-ju; policajci se uredno zahvale
<jelly> (afaiui, njemacki antifa su inace problematicni i vole radit nerede, ako im se policija _zahvali_ je li to ironicno ili ozbiljno, ostaje na citatelju da prosudi)
<jelly> cp /dev/zero /dev/null &
<jelly> kako se na engleskom veli "pretakati iz supljeg u prazno"
<jelly> http://www.proz.com/kudoz/serbian_to_english/government_politics/4064891-iz_supljeg_u_prazno.html
<obruT> kaze meni linkedin: "Ivan, you've been busy on Linkedin lately!"
<obruT> ulogiro se valjda nakon godinu dana i proveo citavih 3 minute, promijenio password i pogledo par poruka
<obruT> bio sam busy u 3pm
<ivoks> Mmike: da vidis koliko mark ima pcela
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, :)
<Mmike> ivoks, jesi dobio sta meda?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> al
<ivoks> zvao me da idem skidati divlju kosnicu s njim
<ivoks> poslao sam elma da to odradi :)
<ivoks> al
<ivoks> lik ima zemlje...
<ivoks> farmu cijelu
<ivoks> bit ce meda nagodinu
<obruT> jebemti... sva sreca pa postgres nema "limit" na delete :P
<obruT> ne treba koristit history u konzolnom sql klientu :P
<obruT> super je kad load balancer u roundrobin bez ikakvih "weightova" balansira vecinu prometa na jedan server :P
<Mmike> dobar neki lB :)
<Mmike> znate kaj je super?
<Mmike> seafile i history
<Mmike> klijent popusio cryptolocker
<Mmike> i zakriptirao sve
<Mmike> al' seafile ima history
<Mmike> pa se lako restoralo :)
<obruT> nadam se da ekipa iz nocnih radova nace zaboravit na mene obzirom da radim na udaljenoj lokaciji... nije se jednom dogodilo da su radovi zavrsili, svi osli spavat, a ja i dalje cubim uz komp ko kreten
<obruT> btw. razmisljam da razrezem bicikl i bacim ga u smece... bijah u nedjelju na jednom zahtjevnijem biciklistickom maratonu, na najtezem usponu me pretekla zena midget... onak, prestrasno :P
<obruT> nisam vjerovo svojim ocima
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> iso si na alpe?
<obruT> maratona dles dolomites
<CrazyLemon> ah
<obruT> pod alpe si mislio na kamniski maraton ili ?
<obruT> al ovo sa midgeticom, jos uvijek ne vjerujem... ono, bas midget, mali bajk, sic spusten do kraja, jedva zenska do pedala dodje... prvo sam ja nju prestigo kad je stala na pocetku tog uspona, ne znam zbog cega, a onda me presisala pri kraju ko da vozi po ravnom, propicila, a ja umirem... steta sot nisam zapamtio broj da vidim koja je stigla, malo mi se cinilo da prebrzo pici obzirom da nakon toga slijedi jos 11 km uspona sa finim
#ubuntu-hr 2016-07-06
<in1t3r> jutro
<BotaniCar> obruT: mala je zurila na fuk na vrhu, uopce nije vozila stazu :) 
<BotaniCar> Ne trcite oko drveca ! https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/s720x720/13590391_10205328297086519_2381626173558315796_n.jpg?oh=1518689cc406a0d466248a842858e96b&oe=5804316B
<BotaniCar> "UPOZORENJE! Pušenje može otkriti skrivene laserske zrake"
<jelly> !
<BotaniCar> Mmike: si probao Mongov Atlas ( ili itko drugi ) ? 
<in1t3r> lol
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13592684_10208230102483742_2204612438702896149_n.jpg?oh=d02f6f7c060fb7c4cbfb9f180a045008&oe=57FF0F67
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa to je samo mongo as a service
<Mmike> odnosno - dreck as a service :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj je sjebato povrh standardnih mongo sjebatosti ? There has to be more than meets the eye
<BotaniCar> na cijem cloudu si probao ? 
<Mmike> nisam probao
<BotaniCar> Bleh, sve moram sam :( 
<Mmike> mongo je u kurcu, konceptualno
<Mmike> osim kao neki caching drek, ne vidim smisla u primjeni toga
<BotaniCar> Uz svu njegovu skurcenost, ovaj atlas mi se dopada utoliko da tvrde da ces ga moc naseliti na bilo ciji cloud
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> kaj ces s tim?
<BotaniCar> naisao sam na to jer sam izucavao kak se ljudi snalaze da izbjegnu vendor lock in, vecina firmi se ujebe pa useli podatke u neku vendor-specific bazu, pa imaju sex s migriranjem. I, ponudilo Atlas kao crosscloud bazu. Ne ulazim uopce u to da je to samo SaaS drek, kako si lijepo opisao. 
<Mmike> to je mongodb
<Mmike> to nije baza
<Mmike> to je document store
<Mmike> json document store
<Mmike> (ok, baza je, nekakava, da)
<Mmike> velim, ne vidim smisla
<Mmike> cuvanje podataka u tome je sranje
<Mmike> jer ti najcesce trebaju modelirani podaci, nekako
<Mmike> a ak ces to koristiti kao key-value store, onda jebo - cak i mysql je bolji od toga
<Mmike> e srca ti
<Mmike> jel' moram sad opet tipkat?!
<BotaniCar> Meni ne :) Da si napisao samo "jebenmu" , sve bi mi bilo jasno :)
<Mmike> aha :)
<Mmike> znaci, evo primjer usecasea za mongo
<Mmike> imas imdb.com-like sajt
<Mmike> pa imas filmove imas glumce imas rezisere imas cuda razna
<Mmike> i to sve stoji u nekoj relacijskoj bazi - jer je prirodno da stoji tamo
<Mmike> al' onda imas recimo 'top 10 filmova'
<Mmike> ili 'top 10 glumaca koji nisu nikad bili goli'
<Mmike> i sve te takve neke top10 stranice
<Mmike> sad, SQL query koji izvlaci to je vjerojatno poprilican - hrpa JOIN(t)OVA, sa GROUP BYjevima, HAVINGzima i PARTITION BYevima
<Mmike> i to oce bit spornjikavo
<Mmike> pogotovo kad ti masa ljudi po tome jasi
<Mmike> e, pa onda rezultat tog queryja i popratnih podquerija strpas u mongo
<Mmike> jos strpas to k'o json
<Mmike> (jer, mongo je json)
<Mmike> i onda to lako izvuces iz monga, a json lako nekim templatatorom pretvoris u html/css
<Mmike> i milina
<Mmike> i onda mosh u mongu imat 100tine takvih dokumenata, i mirna bosna
<Mmike> ak se mongo i razleti (sto vjerojatno nece na tak malom datasetu), to ti je samo cache
<Mmike> pa se lako rekreira
<Mmike> doduse, sad kad smo dosli do JSONa, ne vidim zasto bi se mucio s mongom kad mosh to sve u postgres isto :)
<BotaniCar> Meni nikad nije bilo jasno zakaj bi itko koristio mongo za ista sto nije neki easily redoable cache 
<BotaniCar> Ali, ja sam priprost, do mene je 
<vileni_> zna netko sto predstavlja ovaj zadnji dio timestampa ? 2016-07-05 13:45:24.791356
<BotaniCar> stotisucite dijelove sekunde ! 
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> milimikrosekunde ;)
<BotaniCar> Svaki dan to gledam i moram pazit' da sve stima, i onda citam igustina kak pitdi jer ih porezna kara za 6 sekundi :)
<vileni_> super, jos samo da to nekako td-agentu objasnim kao format :)
<dodobas> Mmike: mi imamo dosta toga u jsonu/jsonb ... i u principu ga sve vise zamjenjujem s hstore ...
<dodobas> ono malo tipova i operatora koje podrzava ... je tesko iskoristiti
<dodobas> ako ga koristis kao CLOB ... onda je ok
<dodobas> ima svoj use case, ali kao i mongo ... cemu brate ...
<Mmike> dodobas: nije li hstore spornjikav u odnosu na json/jsonb?
<dodobas> za koji set operacija ?
<BotaniCar> Za ugradnju umjetnog kuka
<dodobas> a hebemu BotaniCar necu sad to trazit ... ima 2000 stranica dokumentacije ... 
<Mmike> dodobas: general usage, basic crud
<dodobas> Mmike: nisam testirao ... meni i tako treba samo neki 'key:value' ... jer se to cini dovoljno ...
<dodobas> json mi nema odgovarajuci api ... nekoliko puta sam naletio na ogranicenje postgresqla od 100 argumenata po funkciji ..
<dodobas> specificno sa `json_build_object` funkcijom
<dodobas> jednostavno za use case koji imam, json ne odgovara ...
<Mmike> 100 argumenata?
<Mmike> pa kaj ti radis :)
<dodobas> pa rekoh ... ne odgovara use caseu ... :)
<Mmike> ma zanima me usecase di imas 100 paramatera za proslijediti
<Mmike> kaj to nije bolje u neki json/xml natrpat, pa onda tak proturat?
<Mmike> kad ih vec moras imat tolko :D
<dodobas> imas X podataka u JSONu ... zelis izvuci samo manji subset kljuceva ...
<dodobas> ono kako se to radi je da buildas novi json object ... hence the funkcija 
<dodobas> problem je kad subset dodje do 50 ' kljuceva
<dodobas> jer onda imas 100 argumennata ... key1, val1, key2, val2 ...
<dodobas> ahhahaha... https://thehftguy.wordpress.com/2016/06/15/gce-vs-aws-in-2016-why-you-should-never-use-amazon/
<dodobas> `The official AWS answer to all their issues: “Get bigger instances”`
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> kada se ono vlaska bila renovirala?
<ivoks> krajem 90ih?
<dodobas> zanemarimo sad da google dosta ulaze u 'cloud marketing' ... i da su zaposlisli neek nove managere za cloud koji sad to guraju
<dodobas> pa je cijsli clanak ... GCS ++
<BotaniCar> ivoks: zakaj si poceo linkati sponzorirane reklame, navikao sam na boljeod tebe 
<ivoks> ?
<BotaniCar> https://thehftguy.wordpress.com/2016/06/15/gce-vs-aws-in-2016-why-you-should-never-use-amazon/ # reklama :)
<vileni_> BotaniCar: mislim da si krivo vidio tko je pejstao? :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa nisam to ja linkao
<BotaniCar> Oh, tisucu isprika ! 
<ivoks> kaj samo tisucu
<BotaniCar> Ali su iskrene 
<BotaniCar> I umit sam se otisao :)
<vileni_> BotaniCar: zasto mislis da je sponzorirana reklama?
<BotaniCar> vileni_: u objektivnom sam clanku navikao vidjeti i pluseve i minuse obje strane koje usporedjuju. Ovdje su nabacali drvlja i kamenja samo na jedne, a oba imaju putra na glavi 
<vileni_> BotaniCar: koliko imas iskustva sa GCE?
<BotaniCar> U drugom clanku, doduse, sapunaju i gugl, ali to je ( IMO ) trebalo biti u istom 
<BotaniCar> vileni_: kakve to veze ima ? Malo
<vileni_> BotaniCar: nema veze s ovim, mene opcenito zanima jer samo sa aws radim
<BotaniCar> Aha, imam jednako malo iskustva s svim oblacima, jednom godisnje radim analizu i ( tako je bar do sad bilo ) zakljucim da mi je i dalje jeftinije i lakse imati svoje zeljezo
<BotaniCar> Ove smo godine dobili jos jebeniji deal za leasing zeljeza, brijem da me tudji oblak nece vidjeti jos ~2 godine 
<vileni_> ovisi o workloadu
<BotaniCar> Da. Nas je 24/7, oblak je jednostavno skup ako utiliziras resurse kontinuirano
<BotaniCar> Odnosno, nama cak nije tolika utilizacija, koliko garantiramo availability
<BotaniCar> Meni bi oblak olaksao jebaje s regulatory compliancem, ali .. tanak novcanik .. 
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/phd26cQ
<BotaniCar> Uff, na pocetku klipa mi je bas gadno izgledalo :) 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: ja linkao ... jos napisah da je cijeli clanak GCS ++ (ili ti ga sponzoriran) 
<ivoks> njupanje
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/Mpora/videos/10152699425852854/
<in1t3r> :)
<ivoks> a ovako se u engleskoj rjesavaju prometne
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/bild/videos/10154675511210730/
<Mmike> <dodobas> ono kako se to radi je da buildas novi json object ... hence the funkcija 
<Mmike> pa ocito to nij dobro :)
<Mmike> dodobas: ja bi te parametre u neki custom/formated string i onda rokavela
<Mmike> pa imas jedan
<Mmike> eventualno 2 parametra
<BotaniCar> "Failed password for invalid user django from 199.217.116.56 port 57430 ssh2" o0o0o , em ti skript kidije :)
<BotaniCar> 'el se samo meni tportal vuce ? 
<obruT> meni radi (tm)
<Mmike> :D
<BotaniCar> kad ti sjedis na tom serveru vjerojatno :)
<obruT> srecom pa nemam nikakve veze s tim
<BotaniCar> Nisam rekao da ti je ustekan u guzicu, vjerujem da niste intimno povezani, ali sam uvjeren da taj server koristis kao stolicu :)
<BotaniCar> Svaki put kad prdnes, ECC registrira gresku ! :)
<dodobas> Mmike: a kako bi vratio proper JSON objekt ... sa tim custom/formated stringom .. kad ti treba json_build_ubjects...
<obruT> eh taj JSON :)
<dodobas> Mmike: zelis json ... a ne string concatenated custom fields nesto ... kad tad ces morati korsititi json_build_object 
<BotaniCar> Eh, taj J-ev sin 
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-0/s480x480/13619958_1142041499202210_7297982061620272064_n.jpg?oh=5b9239fe4a302929a5b7ea9a84d6715b&oe=58342D8C
<obruT> ak se sljedeci tjedan ne budem pojavio na ircu, vjerojatno sam zauvijek nestao u Italiji... sutra idem na blef javnim prijevozom, jedino mi je sigurno da cu doci do Trsta, a za dalje se moram snalazit na licu mjesta... u zemlji u kojoj nitko ne prica faking nista osim talijanskog
<BotaniCar> Zelim t da te otme pleme Talijanki 
<obruT> a ceka me jedno barem 3 presjedanja s raznoraznim sredstvima :) morat cu doci tamo i raspitati se kako i kamo dalje :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: nadam se da nece biti ove: http://cache.emirates247.com/polopoly_fs/1.273520.1452334627!/image/image.jpg
<BotaniCar> Od biraca nema je*aca ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Dobro bi platile , to je sigurno ! 
<obruT> iako, obzirom da me tamo kamo idem ceka zena, ne mogu losije proci...
<BotaniCar> Amen, brother 
<BotaniCar> *ramen
<obruT> ramen sam pojeo prije pol sata :)
<BotaniCar> There, ne moras na put :)
<obruT> obzirom da mi je bicikl 460km odavde, razmisljam da maznem zenin za obavit stvari u gradi, samo cu izgledat na njemu ko da sam ga ukro :P
<ivoks> amo cilic!!!
<ivoks> 3. mec lopta
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> tja
<ivoks> 9:(
<ivoks> 9:9
<Mmike> 9:9?
<ivoks> tie break
<ivoks> ali federer je dobio tie break
<ivoks> igra se 5. set
<Mmike> aaaaa
<Mmike> fuck, zaboravio
<obruT> demit, ja zaboravio na danasnju etapu toura :P
<obruT> al hvala ivoks, podsjetio si me s ovim tenisom, taman sam upalio na zavrsnicu koja me i zanima :)
<ivoks> steta
<ivoks> imao je mec lopte
<obruT> hmm, izgleda da mi eurosport aplikacija na telki ima problema s internet connectivijem dok je spojen rpi preko hdmi-a :P
<ivoks> hahahahahaha
<ivoks> nasli bug u MRI softveru
<ivoks> postoji vec 15ak godina
<ivoks> jednim potezom je ponisteno 40.000 znanstvenih radova
<ivoks> http://www.sciencealert.com/a-bug-in-fmri-software-could-invalidate-decades-of-brain-research-scientists-discover
<Mmike> ivoks: pa nije tie break
<Mmike> aha, bio u 4tom
<ivoks> steta, imao ga je
<ivoks> ovaj federer je stroj
<Mmike> umro mi strim
<Mmike> ivoks: pricaj
<ivoks> Mmike: nemam sto pricat, gotovo je
<ivoks> zavrsilo je jos prije 5min
<Mmike> e jebemu
<ivoks> nije iskoristio mec lopte
<jelly> oopsie
<jelly> napravio sam echo 1 > /sys/block/sdb/device/delete umjesto echo 1 > /sys/block/sdb/device/rescan
<jelly> masina... nije bila sretna
<jelly> sva sreca pa se VM brzo boota
<vileni_> Mmike: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_QzoNDoxeI
<datase> YouTube: rFactor2 Porsche 997 GT3 Ring Tourist Test Drive - 0:15:53 - 660296 views - 1415 likes / 62 dislikes
<vileni_> hmda, jako mi se cudno google ponasa u zadnje vrijeme
<vileni_> i sad youtube, kliknem na drugi link i vraca me na isti video
<obruT> koliko je za vjerovati zetu da će krenuti na vrijeme s jutarnjim trajvanima ? :P
<obruT> pise da devetka i trojka krecu oko 4 ujutro, jel to pouzdano ?
<obruT> ili da idem taksijem...
<Mmike> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13619887_10154927918959409_1186375820813231288_n.jpg?oh=c3923c90f1e89bb6188f8f1226b13e11&oe=57EA8334
<obruT> super mi je ovo kad mi je kupovina s karticom nemoguca bez tokena
<obruT> Mmike: pio sam ju prije dva mjeseca, bas sam fotkao i mislio fotku uploadat i vama pokazat :)
<Mmike> obruT, o!
<Mmike> obruT, de si naso?
<obruT> na Sardiniji :)
<Mmike> i - bitnije: zasto nisi donio? :)
<Mmike> ma da?
<Mmike> ja idem na siciliju 
<Mmike> mozda ima i tamo ;)
<obruT> u nekom vege restoranu, narucim kolu i dobijem tu :)
<Mmike> haha :)
<Mmike> ovo je frend u Londonu fotkao nekud
<obruT> da sam nasao u ducanu kupio bih sigurno i donio u Zg
<obruT> obozavam grafice iscrtane iz ciklokompa... tocno se vidi gdje sam dotocio tekucinu, odnos brzine i nagiba i tak to :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-07-07
<ivoks> Mmike: to je coop
<ivoks> il kak se zove ducan
<ivoks> logo je tam na desno
<BotaniCar> Kakvo cudo: https://www.facebook.com/StrippedViral/videos/1702386083346231/
<Mmike> Nece me to sljedo, nece
<Mmike> sljeme!
<BotaniCar> :) It's not ment to be
<BotaniCar> Osim toga, zrtvovat vuru vremena sim i vuru tam, da bi si priustio da radis na brdu .. not my cup of tea
<Mmike> zato kaj nisi nikad bio gore kad je u zagrebu +30 :)
<Mmike> sad kad je u gradu 22, a gore je 18, nema smisla
<BotaniCar> Ako imas klimu/ventilator nema smisla pedalirati ni na +30 , pogotovo ne onda.
<Mmike> ima smisla bit na sljemenu
<Mmike> jer je tamo svjezje
<BotaniCar> Al, doc, otic, taj angazman mi je dramaticno veci nego cvoknut' klimu.
<Mmike> BotaniCar: velim, zato kaj nisi probao :)
<BotaniCar> Pa, ne, radio sam na Ksaveru pa mi je sljeme i to bilo pod nosom. Not worth it. 
<Mmike> jesi bio gore kad, dok je u zagrebu +33 ?
<Mmike> proveo radni dan tamo?
<BotaniCar> Da, zato ti velim da mi nije vrijedno. Ono, lijepo je i to, ali buljim u laptop k'o i u uredu, graja i sunce me samo dekoncentrira. Cvoknem klimu i primim se IRC^Hposla 
<Mmike> Ne vjerujem ti.
<Mmike> Gore nema graje.
<Mmike> Nit sunca.
<BotaniCar> Prihvacam tvoju nevjericu. 
<Mmike> Mislim, ima, ali...
<BotaniCar> Na livadi, na brdu, nema sunca ? :) Daj, idi pedalirat'
<Mmike> Gore nije vruce. U gradu je vruce. A od klime sam dobijem oci koje me peku.
<BotaniCar> Aj ti samo kako si naumio, ja sam svoja tri argumenta podastro :) 
<Mmike> Ne znam di si ti bio, al na Sljemenu je sumetina :) Sunca bas i nema, osim ak ga bas ne trazis :)
<Mmike> Zadnje 3 godine vruce radne dane provodim gore.
<Mmike> Mi-li-na.
<Mmike> Nakon sat vremena klime moram luftat jer se usmrdi sve, zrak je suh, peku me oci, grlo, cesto smrcat pocnem od toga.
<BotaniCar> Ti si i inace poznat po tome da te vesele pizdarije nebitne smrtnicima poput mene :) Velim, aj ti po svojem , ako ti godi - godi 
<Mmike> Gore je zrak svjez, lagano vlazan, nema potrebe za luftanjem.
<Mmike> Jedino sto jebe su bube :)
<Mmike> Al' to je danak koji placas da uzivas u prirodi :)
<BotaniCar> Cekaj, ima i sexa ? To mijenja stvari :9
<Mmike> NEMA SEXA!
<Mmike> Ja sam vjeran svojoj ljubavi!
<BotaniCar> Dobro, jesu bube bar jestive ? :)
<BotaniCar> Autoput iz Niša u Albaniju, ovi grade vece budalastine od nas :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: aj na sljeme s nama sjutra?
<Mmike> na svjez zrak
<BotaniCar> "vama" ?
<Mmike> da punim plucima disemo
<Mmike> idemo kum i ja
<Mmike> i vjerojatno sogor
<Mmike> (ili kak se vec veli 'sestrin muz')
<BotaniCar> Ojebemti, bolju ekipu nemres ni izmislit, ali moram odbit' , nuzan sam na lokaciji :(
<BotaniCar> Pozdravi obojcu
<ivoks>  ADDIKO Bank je novi brend pod kojim će bivša Hypo Group Alpe Adria od 11. srpnja početi poslovati u Hrvatskoj i na ostalim tržištima.
<Mmike> valjda nece tecaj pokvarit
<Mmike> imaju najbolji tecaj u hr
<mirka> Mmike: bok :)
<Mmike> mirka: o :)
<Mmike> mirka:  kaj ima? :)
<mirka> a bas sam mislila na tebe
<Mmike> a bas sam skoro i popusio
 * Mmike slijepac
 * Mmike se sav uzjogunio i onda skuzio da je to znojni antisha :)
<ivoks> a skoro sam ga dovukao da mi saht odstopa
<Mmike> prije bi masazu izvukao, al' ajd :)
<BotaniCar> Tko nudi masazu ? Prihvacam, makar Mmike masirao 
<BotaniCar> Doduse, korpulentan je, ja se sprdam, a ima masu da napravi dobar posao 
<jelly> that's what she said?
<dodobas> BotaniCar: Mmike je mekan a ne korpulentan :)))
<Mmike> njezan :D
<dodobas> da, niježnikom ćeš niježno ....
<dodobas> Mmike: si vidio rethinkDB ?
<Mmike> dodobas, yup
<Mmike> al' nisam koristio
<Mmike> to je isto json store, right?
<dodobas> da kao ... ali promoviraju je kao realtime bazu ... odnosno da ce baza pushat 'promjene' kada se promjene podaci koji odgovaraju 'upitu'
<ivoks> o joj
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/beingliberal.org/videos/10153634738486275/
<Mmike> juju:PRIMARY> var restoreApiDoc = db.ssRestore.find({"_id":"apiHostPorts"})
<Mmike> juju:PRIMARY> restoreApiDoc.forEach(function(doc) { db.stateServers.insert(doc); } )
<Mmike> jer, zasto bi moglo samo: db.stateServers.insert(restoreApiDoc);
<ivoks> 6
<ivoks> odem 
<ivoks> doma
<Mmike> idi
<ivoks> pati se
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> a patim se
<Mmike> jel' stucas?
<Mmike> rekao si - nece bit baza
<Mmike> ja sam ti vjerovao!
<jelly> zato sto db.stateServers.insert() radi samo na jednom, a ne na listi/arrayu?
<Mmike> da, al' ovaj find() vrati dokument
<Mmike> ne vrati listu
<Mmike> bar tak izgleda output
<Mmike> al' vish, da, jelly 
<Mmike> imas pravo skroz
<Mmike> find() moze vratiti njih vise
<Mmike> jelly++ :)
<dodobas> Mmike: jel mozes nagurat callback u taj find ?
<Mmike> pa, mogu: db.ssRestore.find({blablabla}).forEach(function(x) { db.drugaKoleckcija.insert(x); })
<jelly> koji je to jezik
<Mmike> jelly, javascript :)
<jelly> eugh
<in1t3r> vjecer
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/1g
<Mmike> mongo
<Mmike> DRECK
<BotaniCar_> NSFW: http://gizmodo.com/redditor-gets-old-macintosh-from-craigslist-finds-weir-1783272623
#ubuntu-hr 2016-07-08
<in1t3r> jutro
<BotaniCar> jutar-putar
<dodobas> Mmike: krivo smo se razumjeli ... imas li mozda link nadokumentaciju APIa gdje je specifikacija `find`
<dodobas> no... da sad ne kompliciram... to je mongo ... who cares :)
<Mmike> dodobas: .find vrati: https://docs.mongodb.com/v2.4/core/cursors
<Mmike> zato moras iterirati kroz to
<vileni_> jutar
<dodobas> Mmike: ok, to je blocking operacija, zar ne ... odnosno izvodenje koda stane dok ti ne obradis cijeli resultset
<Mmike> dodobas: pojma nemam
<Mmike> dodobas: ja to iz mongoshella tjeram
<dodobas> a onda ti je svejedno ... :)
<Mmike> jucer sam obrisao jedan dokument iz juju baze
<Mmike> i sve radi
<Mmike> a dokument je imao skoro gigu
<Mmike> a svi su mi govorili nemoj
<Mmike> a ja nisam slusao
<Mmike> i sad nikom nije jasno kak radi
<Mmike> srecom je ta verzija prastara i long forgotten
<dodobas> oho, jos malo pa ce OpenStack biti web-scale, s obzirom na takve 'feature' :)
<Mmike> nema to veze s openstackom :)
<dodobas> nego ?
<Mmike> to k'o da si rekao da ce postgres jos malo biti nekakav zato kaj neka ficura u djangotu :)
<Mmike> Battery 0: design capacity 5597 mAh, last full capacity 5597 mAh = 100%
<in1t3r> jutar 
<Mmike> kupio bateriju na njuskalu, veli lik original
<Mmike> dodje baterija, ne da nije original neg je neoriginal
<Mmike> nakon 2 mjeseca natezanja lik posalje bateriju - original
<Mmike> al' 6cell
<Mmike> i sad imam 2 :)
<Mmike> neoriginal 9cell, i original 6cel :)
<Mmike> i staru original 9cell koja je na 60% kapaciteta :)
<BotaniCar> To su laptop baterije ? Uzas, jebemti, telefon mi ima 4000mAh bateriju i nije mu dost' 
<BotaniCar> vileni_: kupio sam xiaomia, dost' sam zadovoljan 
<vileni_> BotaniCar: wee, kojeg?
<vileni_> i jel ti radi ono
<vileni_> sa bt
<BotaniCar> vileni_: redmi 3 pro , radi !
<BotaniCar> Sad mogu uzorkovat' marihuane. Nema vise da mi low-thc prodaju ! 
<vileni_> koji je android gore
<BotaniCar> Cek da nadjem telefon :) 
<vileni_> toliko ti je dobar da si vec zaboravio na njega :P
<BotaniCar> Pa, ja i tehnika imamo takav odnos .. jebemti,di mi je telefon
<dodobas> xiaomi FTW
<BotaniCar> Redmi 3 , Android 5.1.1 LMY47V, sec.patch level 2016-04-01
<dodobas> ja od nedavno imam Mi 5
<Mmike> hahahahha : http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/foto-ljutita-majka-na-twitteru-objavila-fotku-vagine-taylor-swift-pa-izazvala-opci-kaos/904971.aspx
<Mmike> (btw, dobri sendvici, obadva, mozda malo sira vise bih ja...)
<BotaniCar> dodobas: gledao sam ga, dobar, nije bio dobavljiv u ducanu koji sam pikirao, di si ti nabavio ? 
 * Mmike ima andrek6
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar
<dodobas> BotaniCar: njuskalo ...
<BotaniCar> Moar cheese :)
<dodobas> ali ima ga u EU.. mozes samo kliknut
<dodobas> navodno ... je servis u madjarskoj pa ih onda 'trgovine' ne zele 'dobavljat'
<BotaniCar> Sjela placa ! :) 
<BotaniCar> dodobas: ja sam uzeo u neutrinu na tresnjevci , nadam se da necu isprobavati servis. 
<BotaniCar> Jebemti wikipediu, samo sam isao nekaj pogledat', vec 3h sam tamo 
<dodobas> ja sam toliko izgubio vjeru u kvalitetu elektronickih uredaja da sve kupujem s expiry dateom od jedne godine ...
<dodobas> ko i laptop .... za 2500kn ... ako izdrzi godinu dana bit ce ok ...
<vileni_> dodobas: novi za 2500?
<dodobas> inace uzeo sam lenovo Yoga 500 ... onaj flipper,... 
<dodobas> vileni_: da ... rethink serija ... tvornicki refurbished ...
<vileni_> ja to drugima preporucim, a sebi riskiram sa polovnim :)
<BotaniCar> :)
<dodobas> 4gb rama, 1920x1080 , 14", 500gb... i AMD proc
<vileni_> pa to su ozbiljne specke :)
<vileni_> i ja bi fullhd na 14"
<dodobas> doduse za wifi sam jos dao 69kn ... jer ugradjeni broadcom nema niti u kelneru 4.7
<dodobas> http://www.playcom.hr/product.asp?product=lenovo-rethink-notebook-yoga-500-14acl-a4-7210-4gb-500-fhd-mt-b-c-w10&code=LEN-R80NA001KMH-G
<BotaniCar> Ne da se ni ukompajlirat' ?
<dodobas> fora je da memorija nije solderd-on ... tako da se moze staviti 8gb...
<dodobas> i disk se lako stavi ssd... 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: navodno postoje neka pozitivna iskustva s onim ndiswrapperom ... ali za 69kn mi se ne hebe
<vileni_> dodobas: ali to je onda eksterno?
<dodobas> vileni_: ?
<vileni_> ta kartica
<vileni_> wifi
<dodobas> ali je nano ... cek ..
<vileni_> znam da lenovo sere sa onim whitelistanjem
<dodobas> http://www.chipoteka.hr/artikl/127398/net-tp-link-adapter-usb-tl-wn725n-wlan-nano-150mbps
<dodobas> cak ok radi s suspendanjem ... kad je malo tunas 
<BotaniCar> Ma joj, s tim tplinkovim donglovima sam se pred par mjeseci tak fino najebo, ni jedan iz ac serije nije radio
<dodobas> nije vece od onih USB BT donglova
<BotaniCar> al, za tu cijenu .. 
<dodobas> ima isti chipo... duplo skupji od D-linka... ako ti srce zeli ...
<BotaniCar> Ma, na kraju sam si slozio, ali je kolicina angazmana bila znacajno veca od one koju sam planirao uloziti :) 
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> numericka tastatura?
<Mmike> dodobas?
<Mmike> dodobas: taj playcom prodaje refurbished lapatope?
<Mmike> oho, pa sta ne velite: http://www.playcom.hr/product.asp?product=thinkpad-essential-backpack&code=LEN-4X40E77329
<BotaniCar> Sto sadrzi backpack, samo sam sebe ili dobijes i misonju,pisonju i Zugu ? 
<Mmike> pojma
<Mmike> al' taj je za velike lapatope
<dodobas> Mmike: ima ih vise ... u RH koji nabavljaju od istog dobavlja-msan-ca
<Mmike> mozda konacno bacim stari HP ruksak
<Mmike> dodobas: ali - taj playcom prodaje refurbished?
<dodobas> a sam model.. se jos pojavljuje u danskoj :) ... ovaj koji sam ja uzeo ...
<Mmike> jer, frendica treba laptop, pa sam joj tijo njuskala neki
<dodobas> Mmike: kljucna rijec je rethink ... tvornicki refurbisjhed
<Mmike> al' radie refurb
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> rethink je lenovo refurbish brija?
<dodobas> da...
<dodobas> gold/silver/bronze ...
<dodobas> gold potpuno nov... visak zaliha ... klijent otkazao nadudjbu ...
<dodobas> silver .. minor unnoticable scratches (not on screen)
<dodobas> bronze ... noticable scratches (not on screen)
<dodobas> cijena ide od 30-60% dolje u odnosu na non-rethink
<dodobas> playcom ... nemaju gotovo nista na lageru .. tako da se ceka jedan dan ... ali su im marze niske ... 
<Mmike> uh, jedan dan!
<dodobas> cak i manje... ako narucis u ujutro pa skupis posljepodne :)
<Mmike> https://github.com/chrislgarry/Apollo-11
<BotaniCar> ++
<Mmike> a super im je trazilica
<Mmike> 'lenovo racunala' i ima 10 stranica
<Mmike> tamo su i torbei napajanja i snale i nausnice
<dodobas> Mmike: a e.. mozda im treba ponudit webshop :)
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> doso mi je frend sinoc
<Mmike> i tak nehs pricamo
<Mmike> i veli on, 'ma ajmo mi napraviti knjigovodstveni program'
<BotaniCar> LOL :) 
<Mmike> a ja reko: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cSudpyEU9w
<datase> YouTube: Charlotte: No no no - 0:00:31 - 32740986 views - 105270 likes / 3538 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Lako napravit, tko ce to odrzavat
<BotaniCar> Pogotovo kod nas
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jesi na sljemenu ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jok jos
<BotaniCar> https://www.facebook.com/all4/videos/842011619266859/
<BotaniCar> You wouldn't shoot a police officer, steal his helmet , go to toilet in his helmet, send it to his grieving widdow, and than steral it again :) 
<Mmike> http://tylervigen.com/spurious-correlations
<Mmike> hehe :)
<BotaniCar> Citam status predmeta u redmineu, dev za jedan napise "ovo je popravljAno"
<BotaniCar> Naravno da sam odgovorio "A je li popravljEno"
<Mmike> hahaha
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ahahahahahahahahahahahahah
<Mmike> popravljao sam ovo cijelunoc :)
<BotaniCar> kakva stranica, idem ju dat' facebooku : )
<BotaniCar> Mišu pita Dara: "Da ti pušim?" # kak ste s palindromima ? :D
<dodobas> pa ovaj nije ...
<BotaniCar> Look again :) 
<dodobas> ... nastavljam i dalje propadat u septičku jamu ...
<dodobas> pa nije ako imas  specijalne znakove `: " ?` :)
<BotaniCar> To sam stavio radi vizualnog dojma, mogu napisati i bez razmaka :)
<BotaniCar> Ostao sam nemalo iznenadjen neki dan, saznao sam da do pred ~200 godina upotreba razmaka izmedju rijeci nije bas bila obavezna 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: pa e... i razmak treba uklesat :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<Mmike> dodobas: de opet reci koji si ono lapar toper kupio
<vileni_> yoga 500?
<Mmike> naso
<dodobas> http://www.playcom.hr/product.asp?product=lenovo-rethink-notebook-yoga-500-14acl-a4-7210-4gb-500-fhd-mt-b-c-w10&code=LEN-R80NA001KMH-G
<Mmike> eh, AMD
<dodobas> Mmike: a sto, 'eh AMD'
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> lose je
<Mmike> sporo i trosi
<dodobas> ne ova generacija ... sad je sve novo
<Mmike> i3 3x serija je brzi od toga
<Mmike> dodobas: jedan povray --benchmark? :)
<dodobas> je.. a jel kosta 2500kn ? :)
<Mmike> dodobas: http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i5-4200U-vs-AMD-A10-7300
<Mmike> kosta
<dodobas> de link, ako imas 
<Mmike> dodobas: nemam, sam gledam usporedbu
<Mmike> kad naletim javim
<ivoks> kak je vruce, isss
<Mmike> 19C tu
<Mmike> a nit u zagrebu nije bas nesto pre vruce
<ivoks> ovdje je 30+
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> uzeo sam htc 10
<ivoks> kenny18: ^
<ivoks> telefon je odlican, mozda najbolji koji je htc ikad napravio
<ivoks> ali jednostavno nije nista posebno
<ivoks> bas ono... nis posebno
<ivoks> osim kaj izgleda ko iphone
<kenny18> Da? Meni dizajn nije nes
<BotaniCar> Pa ja cem umrem od smijeha, jeste citali onaj flejm "bellabeat je bolji od toptala" ? :) I jeste skuzili koliko je ljudi napisalo po sjeban komentar tek toliko da se vide da pricaju s startap unicorn founderima :) Pocet cu ne citat' FB postove bilo koga tko ima vise od 50 prijatelja :)
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> ja se smijem jsosicu kak nezna bug prijavit
<Mmike> pa se cudi da mu ubuntu nakon 4 godine reagira na bug :)
<Mmike> ili 2
<BotaniCar> A to mi je pomalo i bed, kit ima vec fanj godina :)
<Mmike> u biti, nema
<Mmike> lik ima 30 godina :D
<Mmike> dete :)
<BotaniCar> I kaj ga cudi da to nisu ni zatvorili, nebi ni ja, sve u nadi da cu dobiti neki konkretniji info :)
<ivoks> dizajen je isto... nis posebno
<BotaniCar> Cek, a jebo te, 30 let .. OK onda :)
<BotaniCar> NIJE OK ! 30 godina u guzici ima :) 
<Mmike> mirka: sto cemo mi s tom masazom? :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ti fakat masiras ? :D
<Mmike> :) 
<ivoks> navali narode
<ivoks> http://www.croatiaweek.com/win-a-week-adventure-vacation-in-croatia/
<BotaniCar> Da ti napisem 3 kartice teksta, a za uzvrat ces me setati po kamenjaru dok ne krepam ? :) 
<ivoks> eh, nemas pojma kak je ovdje zabavno
<ivoks> ni ne slutis koliko je ovo super
<mirka> Mmike, to se moras s dogovoriti sa ivoks :'D
<BotaniCar> Vidim da nam se definicije klucnih pojmova razlikuju 
<ivoks> vise od pola ljudi nam je reklo da im je to najbolji trip u zivotu
<BotaniCar> E, cekaj, ako imas LSD-a, to mijenja stvari ! 
<ivoks> pa jesmo jamming ili nismo
<ivoks> svasta
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Me se drugi put u dva dana ispricava ivoksu
<ivoks> LSD isporucujemo u obliku prsuta na obronicma slapova krke ;)
<BotaniCar> ;D
<ivoks> i kao hobotnicu ispod peke ponad vrgadinih crvenopjescanih plaza
<ivoks> te skusu, netom ubranu na kornatima
<ivoks> mirka: masazu nemamo u cjeniku
<ivoks> mirka: ali ako zelis prosiriti ponudu biznisa, cuj... zasto ne :)
<Mmike> skusa moze
<Mmike> sve drugo ne moze :)
<Mmike> mirka: odvlastilo te? :)
<Mmike> opaka saobracajka 
<Mmike> na obilaznici, blizu jankomira
<ivoks> mi imamo 76 milijardi kuna u 2. mirovinskom stupu
<dodobas> #ono kad nakon 4 bevande 'progledas' #hastag
<jelly> http://turnoff.us/image/en/who-killed-mysql.png
<ivoks> dobar!
<ivoks> kradem
<jelly> tko krade taj i ubija
<dodobas_> dok se ja sjetim kako se kanal zove... 
#ubuntu-hr 2016-07-09
<dodobas_> a da?
<dodobas_> ste znali za 'ipvlan' ?
<obruT> vidim, quit/join party na kanalu :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-07-10
<jelly> TIL: u Njemackoj se petit beurre zove butterkeks http://imgur.com/gallery/3LTgE
<jelly> ili mozda aldi tak zove svoju kopiju zbog $$$
<Hrki> poz!
<Hrki> e, sta bi se desilo da recimo koristimo windowsov bitlocker, a izgori nam maticna koja ima unikatni TPM
<Hrki> i sad da stavim taj disk u drugu kutiju, bi ga ocitalo ???
<Vlado9A> Hell o world
<Vlado9A> Rekli bi nasi nogometni strucnjaci... nema realizacije
<Vlado9A> a kaj moreš :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-07-03
<pav> jutar
<BotaniCar> Jutro :) 
<BotaniCar> Sto sam danas Pitijski nastrojen :) 
<BotaniCar> "Aktivnosti ukljucuju, ali nisu ogranicene na ..."
<BotaniCar>  :) 
<pav> ma da, BotaniCar ?
<pav> "Pod utjecajem tih para Pitija bi padala u trans i omamljena izgovarala dvosmislene rečenice"
<pav> https://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pitija
<datase> ^ Pitija, u grčkoj mitologiji i povijesti, svećenica i proročica u Apolonovu hramu koji se nalazio u Delfima, starogrčkom svetištu.
<BotaniCar> Serendam u ime Uprave prema Klijentu koji ne bi platio more usluga koje mu odnedavno radimo, a prije ih nije bilo :) Tak da sam dvosmislen, a u transu sam jos od kave :)
<pav> ahahah, sad se to zove "kava" :P
<BotaniCar> Nisma se krivo izrazio ! :) 
<pav> ;-)
<pav> SETs package VMware services, sales, and marketing IP that enable you to capitalize on SDDC, EUC, and Hybrid Cloud services opportunities.
<pav> ajme!
<pav> <delete>
<pav> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXUc9J-zfe8
<datase> ^ YouTube :: PIPSCHIPS&VIDEOCLIPS - K1 (official) :: Duration: 05:28 :: Views: 41,406 uploaded by dubravko ivaniš :: 304 likes :: 44 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BotaniCar> Opet nekaj novo od njih :) 
<Mmike> zgodne frizerke svukud oko mene :)
<vileni> zadnji put kad sam ja bio okruzen frizerkama sam imao 20 godina manje
<Mmike> vileni: ti stalno ceprkas po autima, punica i punicnih zele kupiti auto, do sad su vozili saxo, i ok im je auto, al' je vec prastar pa bi taki neki slicni
<Mmike> mozda malo visi
<Mmike> ideja im je mazda demio, al' nema ih :) plus, demo ispod 10 godina starosti ne postoji vise :)
<vileni> Mmike: te velicine ali moderniji?
<vileni> da, demio je deprecated
<Mmike> vileni: yup, tak nekak, mozda da je malo visii
<vileni> a do kojih para
<vileni> i koje kriterije imaju
<Mmike> ima demio neki na njuskalu za 60k kuna, cini se tiptip, al' onoo.... star je auto
<Mmike> vileni: a do 40-50k kuna, rekao bih
<vileni> 60kkn?
<Mmike> nema nekih kriterija
<vileni> demio?
<vileni> wtf
<vileni> 6kkn mozda
<vileni> :D
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> ne, 60k :)
<vileni> daj da vidim
<vileni> najskuplji je bio u autohrvatska, 18k
<Mmike> aha, ne
<vileni> mazda 2 ne ide do 60k
<Mmike> zabrijao sam
<Mmike> mazda2 je to bila
<Mmike> ne demio
<vileni> to mozda najnovija
<Mmike> mazda2, 50k km ima auto, 5 godina star
<vileni> ja bi za te pare jazza uzeo
<Mmike> al' mazda2 vise nije tak visoka i cini mi se da manje mjesta nego demio ima unutra
<vileni> ma isti su
<Mmike> honda jazz je nista dosta, nije li?
<Mmike> s/nista/niska
<vileni> ne, to ti sve ista klasa
<vileni> razlike su u par cm
<vileni> novija mazda2 nije vise kao demio, nego kao fiesta npr
<Mmike> mazda demio ima sic koji je malo ispod guzice
<Mmike> pa s ene moras cucnut kad ulazis
<Mmike> to je bitno starcima zeninim
<vileni> ignis
<vileni> :)
<Mmike> jel?
<vileni> iako, ja ne gledam tu klasu auta za tu cijenu nego samo kad naleti
<Mmike> al' to je novo?
<vileni> imas stariji
<vileni> oko 4-5keur
<vileni> meni se jako svidja ali mi preskup za drugi auto
<Mmike> o, pa nije
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/auti/suzuki-ignis-1.3-4x4-oglas-20124704
<Mmike> i jos je 4x4
<Mmike> uh, 2002
<vileni> da, redizajn je ljepsi
<Mmike> al' to je fakat malecko, cini se jos manje od demija
<vileni> i skuplji
<vileni> tebi je sve manje od demia
<vileni> :D
<vileni> http://www.njuskalo.hr/auti/suzuki-ignis-1.3-16v-vvt-gc-oglas-22573317
<Mmike> da, to gledam bas
<vileni> iako, moram priznati da si u pravu :)
<vileni> manji bunker i par cm kraci
<vileni> auto kao takav nije manji
<vileni> ali ima manje prostora
<Mmike> budemo vidli kaj ce sefica rec :)
<Mmike> bitno je da je visok da ju ne jebu koljena
<Mmike> a ovaj se cini takav
<vileni> da, zato mi je i pao na pamet, neznam nista takvo
<Mmike> a s obzirom da zivi na obroncima zumberka 4x4 ce joj super-duper doc
<Mmike> vileni: thnx, ak kupi auto imas hamburger i kokakolu :)
<vileni> hehe
<vileni> bio je nedavno za 20kkn isti takav, prvi vlasnik servisna sve
<vileni> prodan za manje od 24h
<vileni> kao valjda svaki auto normalne cijene
<vileni> evo bas pogledao jazza, prva generacija ima veci bunker od demia
<vileni> jos da ne kosta duplo
<Mmike> juju-profiles.tar - Compression Ratio: 1247.355. Average Compression Speed: 42.784MB/s.
<Mmike> Total time: 00:02:04.35
<Mmike> TO je kompresija
<Mmike> vileni: a cijena je koja je , jbg :) ocito nije normalna nego je bio 'ispod cijene'
<Mmike> k'o hamburgeri u Submarinetu
<Mmike> ne vrijede te pare nikako, al' s druge strane, ekipa je voljna platiti
<Mmike> i onda kostaju koliko kostaju :)
<vileni> Mmike: ma recimo da ti hamburger vrijedi 50kn, i onda ti netko pokusa uvaliti hamburger koji je vec bio posluzen, pao na pod, diralo ga 5 ljudi i mozda je netko pljunuo u njega za istu cijenu kao taj normalni od 50kn
<vileni> to ti je otprilike ponuda na njuskalu
<Mmike> vileni: moguce, al' irelevatno
<Mmike> ak ima ljudi koji bi dali 50kn za to, onda je cijena realna i na mjestu
<vileni> pa nema
<vileni> ovi svi ignisi su tu jako dugo :)
<Mmike> kak nema, ak se auti kupuju :)
<Mmike> to je zgodno za znat, mozda cijena ide dolje onda :)
<Mmike> opce neznam kakav je taj ignis
<Mmike> kaj odlazi, kak cesto odlazi
<vileni> ako je normalno odrzavan, nista osim potrosnog materijala
<vileni> ali to je veliki ako :)
<Mmike> 4x4 pogon
<Mmike> to mi zvuci kao 'kosta novaca'
<ivoks> Mmike: elc se zove hrvoje?
<ivoks> ili goran
<vileni> Mmike: pa ako se odrzava nije problem, kosta te u gorivu
<nicols> alo
<nicols> kaj se radi?
<vileni> radi se
<nicols> di je hbogner? izgleda da ga jebu na poslu, nme stigne ni na irc :-P
<vileni> haha
<vileni> da, nesto se slabo javlja
<jelly> ivoks: goran
<jelly> ebenti carnet upgrade i mene koji vjerujem skripti
<jelly> promijenila pop3 uidl format, sad su svi korisnici dobili tisuce "novih" mejlova
<ivoks> jebo zabu
<obrut> jadna žaba
<obrut> jelly: svaki korisnik dobio tisuce mailova ili svi zajedno dobili tisuce mailova ? :)
<jelly> svaki korisnik je "dobio" sve sto ima u inboxu
<jelly> neki imaju 10+ godina u inboxu jer nista ne brisu
<obrut> pih, sto im daju velike kvote :)
<jelly> najveci ima 4GB u kriz
<ivoks> njihov applet se rusi na starom firefoxu
<ivoks> na novom opce ne radi jer je - pa, java
<jelly> java appleti vise ne rade ni na jednom tekucem browseru osim IE
<ivoks> a da
<ivoks> a na ESR firefoxu se rusi
<ivoks> i java 8 i java 7
<ivoks> err
<ivoks> i java 8 i java 9
<jelly> meni je na 45ESR radila oracle java 8 i openjdk 7 i 8
<jelly> i to sve 32bitno ;-)
<pav> jelly: 45 veliš :-)
<obrut> ovi windowsi su fakat smece... ja sam zbilja mislio da se to popravilo u zadnjih 20 godina
<pav> obrut koji windows, koji build?
<obrut> win 10... sta ja znam koji build
<pav> WIN tipka +R pa ukucaj Winver
<obrut> ionako ih koristim samo za mail/cisco jabber/webex/spark
<obrut> verzij 1607 (OS Build 14393.1358)
<pav> uf
<pav>  to je staro
<obrut> i sta da je staro, zasto je smece :P
<pav> dva major updatea su bila nakon te verzije
<obrut> pa sad mi je nesto apdejto mater mu
<pav> 1703 je recentni build
<obrut> imam webex u 14:30... pokrenem, ne radi audio, wtf, sjebalo se nesto sa zvukom, kazu windowsi, sjebano - restartaj... ja restartam, a ovaj krene apdjetat, reko nabijem te, sad si se naso skrsit i apdjejtat
<pav> Å¡to bi rekli "stable" jezikom debiana
<obrut> 10 minuta kasnio na call, srecom pa sam samo pasivan na doticnom
<obrut> 1703 je stable ? a ovo sve staro je instable ? :P
<pav> obrut: staro je "oldstable"
<obrut> ono, ne mogu vjerovat da u 2017-toj se pojebe zvuk sam od sebe... a fakat nist posebno ne radim na tim windozama
<pav> obrut: ja ne mogu vjerovat da stavim grafičku karticu u stroj i gnome se raspadne
<pav> novu* grafičku
<obrut> kad imas smece od graficke :)
<pav> a o OS X imam takve horror priče da je bolje da šutim :-P
<rut> da da . sve je smece .. 
<pav> i općenito Macovima
<pav> ma radio to
<obrut> s tim da ono, ti si promjenio graficku, ja ovdje nisam radio apsolutno nista
<pav> ali kad jednom prestane raditi onda je poltika "kupi novo" 
<pav> obrut: to ti samo misliš da "nisi radio ništa" :-)
<rut> dovoljno sto si ga upalio
<obrut> rut: sto je je, upalio sam ...
<obrut> ocito je to dovoljno velika promjena na windowsima :)
<pav> kako je to rekao Mmike : jesi li čitao policy za svaku update sustava? Tko ti kriv što nisi :-P
<pav> nema tu pravila. AMD je isto ima gowno odnos prema korisnicima u nekim segmentima. Creative sam davno presto koristiti zbog toga
<rut_> jel XL-ATX stane u big tower kucista ?
<pav> "ne najeavamo imati podršku za proizvod <umetni> nakon XX verzije OS-a"
<rut_> ili moram bas trazit kuciste XL-ATX 
<BotaniCar> http://blog.snow-crash.org/blog/stretch-backports-available 
<rut_> https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-X58A-UD9-rev-10#ov   .. nabavio ovo i sad imam problem di to ugurat
<pav> baš sam neki dan radio owen repair na jednom unibody MacBooku
<pav> ha rut_ 
<pav> ako MBO onda Asus
<BotaniCar> rut_: imas chasis support list, pa nadji neku sasiju koja ima u dokumentaciji sve izmjere, suprotstavi to standardu i sve znas 
<obrut> BotaniCar: snow crash je jedna od rijetkih knjiga koje sam procito do pola, popizdio i nikad nastavio... mozda je problem bio u prijevodu :P
<obrut> nekim cudom sam citao prijevod
<BotaniCar> obrut: ja samo blog ponekad pogledam :) O cemu je rijec u snowcrashu ? 
<BotaniCar> idem guglat+
<rut_> muffin .. pa cha support list ima 6 modela 2 proizvodaca
<rut_> di cu ja to naci u HR pobogu
<BotaniCar> rut_: nije vazan model sasije nego da u dokumentaciji nadjes dimenzije
<pav> rut_: tko još kupuje u RH??
<pav> imamo "male marž"
<BotaniCar> pa onda suprotstavis necem sto bi si ti kupio 
<pav> imamo "male marže"
<rut_> mislim da ce to ici na plexi i nek stoji za ukras 
<obrut> BotaniCar: recimo nekakav cyberpunk
<pav> ja već i pseću hranu nabavljam iz poljskog webshopa
<BotaniCar> pav: pre rano si L.Carica izvukao iz dzep neki dan, danas bi se mogao raspisati o tome kak kao partner ne mogu "robu" nabaviti nikako nego kroz partnerski portal koji, pogadjas, ne radi 
<pav> BotaniCar: o "partnersikim portalima" i općenito B2B rješenjima bi mogli nadugačko i naširoko
<pav> baš sam danas zvao ASBIS
<BotaniCar> O, s njima imam super odnos, ako sam si sve spreman sam naci u katalogu :) 
<jelly> a gdje je pravi katalog? :-)
<pav> BotaniCar: ja s njima imam odnos da je sve super ako shvate da postojiš :-)
<BotaniCar> pav: i to isto :) 
<pav> partnerski obrazac na webu ide - uništa
<BotaniCar> jelly: jesi se zbiombardiral za rodjkas, de slike da vidimo :) 
<jelly> nisam
<pav> pa sam nakon jedno 6 mjeseci čekanja nazvao i dobio XLS (ne xlsX) da ga popunim i vratim
<pav> ono, govorimo o Microsoft Gold Partneru
<BotaniCar> jelly: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10211642598771968&set=a.1027895749099.5486.1576494661
<BotaniCar> pav: sad je bjelodano zakaj je MS ugasio QA odjel :) Sales radi pre dobro i bez toga :) Ljudi cekaju u redovima :) 
<pav> BotaniCar: dalo bi se štošta drviti uz vino i pršut o M$u nakon Gatesa
<BotaniCar> A bi, ali to nam nece ljetovanje i kurve platit' 
<pav> i to što kažeš. Imam jedan rPi za složit :-)
<pav> btw BotaniCar 
<pav> jesi pratio koliko je Eter sad u odnosu na dolar?
<BotaniCar> Nisam , samo sam u prolazu vidio da je LTCu i VTCu cijena takva da bi stvarno morao naci wallet :L) 
<pav> haha
<BotaniCar> nemem u eth nikaj ulozeno pa slabo pratim 
<pav> ja sam frkuo svoju RX580 za vikend
<BotaniCar> O, bravo, po onoj povoljnoj cijeni ili si digao jos ? 
<pav> eth je bio 15 US$ kad smo mi o tome pričali
<pav> koliko čujem sad je oko 2K US$
<BotaniCar> Frkni moju R9290 i imas 10% i cevape :) 
<pav> pošto r9 290?
<BotaniCar> Nemam blage :) 
<BotaniCar> 2k , ne vise
<pav> ajd smisli cijenu pa te isplatim
<pav> 2K ??
<pav> ja sam ubo RX580 Nitro+ Limited Edition za 2.500kn
<pav> tak da se smiriš :P
<BotaniCar> A da, ima na njuskalu i povoljnije, ali pretpostavljam da su to one kojima je ventilator probio 
<BotaniCar> http://www.njuskalo.hr/?ctl=search_ads&keywords=R9+290
<pav> pusti ti njuškalo
<pav> ebay linkove na sunce
<BotaniCar> Zato tebe i pitam, kurac ja osim njuskala i njuza znam di bi hardver prodao :) 
<pav> jednostavno je to
<pav> pogledaš na ebay.de ili ebay.co.uk
<pav> usporediš sa ebay.com i znaš koliko vrijedi
<pav> sve ostalo je tvoja procjena
<pav> ova moja RXica je došla na probu
<BotaniCar> 200+ funti
<BotaniCar> https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2380057.m570.l1313.TR12.TRC2.A0.H0.XR9+290.TRS0&_nkw=R9+290&_sacat=0
<pav> i stvarno ne vijedi više od 250 € kad gledaš nVidia kartice istog ranga
<pav> no, to je bilo prije 2 mjeseca
<pav> sad je cijena Sapphire RX580 Nitro+ Limited Edition na ebayu 450-500 €
<BotaniCar> Bum se ja na njusku stavio, pomama je za karticama, ako to sad ne iskoristim, ostavit cu ju sinu u naslijedje :) 
<pav> frkin to sad, sad je prilika
<pav> ja sam čisto dobio 950kn sa 2 mjeseca čekana
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Strpljen spasen
<pav> da sam još malo držao cijenu mogao sam ju prodati i za više, ali jebiga trebala mi je lova
<pav> i veli lik - ako imate još koju, nazovite, uzet ću :-)
<pav> sad mi je tuga jer se nemrem pošteno igrati :-)
<vileni> hoce tko r9 280x? :)
<pav> btw BotaniCar 
<pav> funta viš nije ni blizu 10kn
<pav> pošto vileni ?
<vileni> 1000kn :)
<pav> :P
<pav> treba mi neka grafulja do 100 € da se mogu pošteno igrati
<vileni> dam za 100eur ako igras nesto normalno :)
<pav> :-) Å¡to ja znam Å¡to je tebi normalno 
<pav> Steam library ima 300+ igara. Igram svašta :-P
<pav> Zadnje sin i ja ganjamo Dying Light
<pav> prije smo napucacali Rocket League, to je zabavna igrica
<vileni> to imam
<ivoks> mislim da sam uspio povezati previse USB uredjaja
<pav> vileni: gas Guzzlers je isto bio zabavan kad je došao
<vileni> to isto imam
<pav> :-)
<pav> jel može ispd 100 €? :D
<vileni> nope
<vileni> :D
<pav> di se to može preuzeti?
<pav> hm vileni
<pav> SAPPHIRE Video Card PULSE RADEON RX 550 2G GDDR5 HDMI / DVI-D / DP (UEFI) 
<pav> Ukupno s PDV-om: HRK 749.36 
<vileni> 550
<pav> vileni: da, 500. Nikad korišten
<pav> vileni: da, 550. Nikad korišten
<vileni> da, to je otprilike ista klasa
<vileni> mozda i brze
<obrut> i tak... sjedim u uredu u Ljubljani, oko mene sve Slovenci... a na radiju vijesti o arbitrazi, ekscesima na moru & stufff :P
<pav> Nego vileni, ako je taj R9 Sapphire, cijena će mu poskočiti
<vileni> nemam pojma koji je
<vileni> ionako igram na sekundarnom gaming stroju sa gtx560ti
<vileni> jer je u klimatiziranoj sobi
<pav> upravo sam saznao da se ne zna kad će Sapphire kartice doći u HR, prognoza je "krajem godine"
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> rotirajuci diskovi odlaze u povijest
<ivoks> potraznja za NANDom je tolika da apsolutni sve vendori imaju problema sa SSDom i NVMeom
<ivoks> sad ce doci more diskova
<ivoks> i past ce cijena
<vileni> nikad dosta ssd-ova
<ivoks> zatvaram obrt i otvaram firmu
<ivoks> i sta sad s autom koji je na operativni lizing
<vileni> pa valjda ce ti reprogramirati lizing, uz naknadu naravno :)
<Mmike> <ivoks> zatvaram obrt i otvaram firmu <- konacno! :D
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ustedit cu 15% na razlici poreza
<ivoks> sto je nemala razlika
<ivoks> al ce biti komplikacija s autom i ostalim
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> zato ja nemam auto na firmu
<Mmike> ne isplati se
<Mmike> bar mislim da se ne isplati, trebao bih opet izracun napraviti
<obrut> ja imam auto na zenu pa nemam tih problema ;)
<jelly> ht-ovci gase svoj news server, stavili su CNAME na iskon ali izgleda nisu nigdje nis napisali da ce se potrgati numeracija clanaka na njuzima
<obrut> nis cudno :) bas me zanima tko se jos s time bavi tamo...
<obrut> prijetili su gasenjem jos prije 10 godina :)
<jelly> nitko
<jelly> (marko hr. i mladen a. su nam pisali)
<obrut> ok :) znam tko su :)
<obrut> moj nekadasnji jakodavni odjel :)
<jelly> ostaci ostataka :-)
<Mmike> Jel' trosi tu tko ZFS?
<Mmike> Citam, naime, da na linuxu ne podrzava TRIM
 * jelly testira pokucni internet iz kafica
<obrut> Mmike: ne jos... razmisljo sam ga upogonit, ali se predomislio :)
<Mmike> obrut, nda
<Mmike> ja mislim da cu ja za sad odustat i opet probat btrfs
<jelly> bcachefs !
<Mmike> Jul  3 22:20:04 buntor sshd[6805]: pam_winbind(sshd:auth): request wbcLogonUser failed: WBC_ERR_AUTH_ERROR, PAM error: PAM_USER_UNKNOWN (10), NTSTATUS: NT_STATUS_NO_SUCH_USER, Error message was: No such user
<Mmike> napada :)
<jelly> AD
<jelly> ?
<Mmike> jelly, yup
<Mmike> tona 
<Mmike> al' tona, sve iz kine
<Mmike> ovo sam odrezao: http://jebo.me/pas/7
<Mmike> i sad je mir
#ubuntu-hr 2017-07-04
<pav> jutar
<sillyslux> pa je... je
<ivoks> dakle...
<ivoks> od 1.7. drzava zahtijeva (nije opcionalno) da svi, koji fiskaliziraju racune, moraju dostaviti sljedece informacije
<ivoks> ime, prezime i oib
<ivoks> osobe koja je napisala softver za fiskalizaciju
<sillyslux> jeli se moze sam?
<sillyslux> mislim valjda je public api
<sillyslux> te... informacije javne, ili se plati?
<ivoks> kaj brijes ti?
<ivoks> kaj drzavu boli kuki koje meni napravio nes
<ivoks> nek mi se obrate ako krsim neki zakon
<ivoks> al ne 'sam da znamo'
<ivoks> to je witch hunt
<ivoks> jebeni komunizam
<ivoks> svi ste krivi dok ne dokazete suprotno, sa 10001 papirom
<sillyslux> pa za neke stvarcice si mogu odmah napravit interface, za drugo moze valjda poslizit postman, bar privremeno
<sillyslux> koliko stoji softver za fiskalizaciju?
<sillyslux> mhh https://cistest.apis-it.hr:8449/FiskalizacijaServiceTest
<sillyslux> https://gist.github.com/ajzele/4594489#gistcomment-2034222
<hbogner> o/
<Mmike> ivoks, oklen to? zakon o fiskalizaciji?
<hbogner> pozdrav iz nove firme :D
<obrut> ivoks: da komunizam... vec su masovno poceli hapsiti ekipu sto pise svasta po fejsbuku ili gdje vec
<obrut> hbogner: nove aka fizicke lokacije ili si bas promijenio preduzece ?
<hbogner> obrut, iz http://www.t-matix.com/ sam presao u http://openit.hr/
<hbogner> vise nemoram putovat u zagreb na posao, sad radim u karlovcu
<hbogner> znaci i firma i lokacija
<obrut> hbogner: daj sredi kakav jeftin atom baziran servercic :) hehe :)
<hbogner> obrut, nisam sales nego sistemac :P
<obrut> putovanje je bio glavni i najjaci razlog ili ?
<hbogner> blize sam doma sto je velika prednost, bolja lova sto je isto prednost, manji stres isto prednost, svakodnevni gablec iz restorana \o/
<obrut> pa ajd, super :)
<vileni> i jako daleko od submarine!
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<BotaniCar> Ode ti od hamburgera :( 
<Mmike> hbogner, de izorganiziraj neku hranu :)
<Mmike> ovo sa 'daleko od submarinea', bar ces usparat paru :)
<BotaniCar> Pda, jednako ne stignem u 30 minuta pojesti nesto u submarineu i u Karlovcu :) 
<BotaniCar> hbogner: vodis na pivo ako s familijom odem obici Karlovacki akva.. kaj imate, akvarij ili kaj je novo ? 
<vileni> "usparat paru" kaze netko tko ide u burgeraj :)
<vileni> tu barem dobis cijeli hamburger za novce
<Mmike> dobis i tamo
<Mmike> i slightly je bolji :)
<Mmike> mislim, oba dva so fakin overpriced
<Mmike> s tim da u burgeraju nemas burgera za 50 kuna :)
<Mmike> 49 je najskuplji :)
<Mmike> ma, ono, nema diskusije, burgeraj je bolji, iako je submarine jebacki dobar
<Mmike> samo kaj je preskupo to sve
<Mmike> 50 kuna burger, a tam malo nize u mostivima za 80 kuna imam cijela rebrica :)
<hbogner> Mmike, evo sad nicols organizira hranu, pilcei paprikas :D
<Mmike> pilcei
<Mmike> to je tino, fcucjem ;)
<hbogner> BotaniCar, da, aquatica, tak nekak se zove, jos nisam bio
<hbogner> ima burgera i u karlovcu: https://hr-hr.facebook.com/porterstreetfood
<hbogner> al to bi morao sma platit, ovaj paprikas firma placa :D
<hbogner> neznaci da ja vise necu za zagreb, poslujemo mi svuda
<vileni> e rebrica
<vileni> to cu morati jedan dan kad bude mirnije na poslu
<Mmike> to ti govorim
<Mmike> ak vec hoces ekonomicno, dobijes masu vise hrane za malo vise para
<Mmike> submarine je fin
<Mmike> zato se ide tamo
<Mmike> cijena je pretjerana, al' to je sekundarno
<Mmike> (meni bar)
<Mmike> plus, imaju fina piva u submarinetu
<vileni> i meni sad kad ne radim u drzavnoj firmi
<Mmike> isto kao i u burgeraju, fina piva, jebacki burgeri
<Mmike> da se radi o ekonomicnosti samo bih u brutal burgeru jeo
<Mmike> btw, papas je govno :( bili neki dan, fakat je bezveze
<Mmike> doduse, znatno je jeftiniji od submarinea
<Mmike> 32-35 kuna obicni burger, 39 double
<Mmike> i taj double je mrcina
<vileni> jednom sam bio u papasu
<Mmike> al' dzaba mu to kad je bezveze
<Mmike> isto ne dobijes krumpirice (koje u burgeraju dobijes - al' nisu nist posebno)
<vileni> a onaj brew bites jesi probao
<Mmike> sto je to?
<vileni> to negdje u centru, bili tamo nakon aws meetupa ali na kraju smo otisli u submarine na hamburgere :)
<vileni> http://www.brewbites.hr/en/
<Mmike> a, to ono u gundulicevoj?
<Mmike> not impressed
<Mmike> slatko pecivo koje se raspadnjikivalo
<Mmike> bolji mi je submarine
<Mmike> a slicne cijene, ako ne i iste
<Mmike> inace mi za submarine najbolje otic u garden brewery
<Mmike> tamo svaki dan imaju 'gablec'
<Mmike> za 35 kuna dobijes krumpirice (obicne), dobijes obican burger i dobijes 3 deci pive
<Mmike> e, TO je cijena
<Mmike> i taj 'obican' burger je skroz ok
<pav> ivoks: nije to komunizam
<pav> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/uznemirujuca-istina-o-egzodusu-hrvata-od-ulaska-u-europsku-uniju-iseljavanje-je-eksplodiralo-samo-je-u-njemacku-odselilo-180000-nasih-gradana/5650383/
<BotaniCar> Svekom tko je otisao zelim srecu i da me primi kad/ako ja krenem u izbjeglistvo :) 
<obrut> BotaniCar: evo bas jutros na wc-u cito da njemacka trazi 700.000 radno sposobnih, medju ostalim i IT-jevaca
<BotaniCar> Jel se moze delat' od doma ? :D
<obrut> eh... ne znam koliko su tamo fleksibilini :) treba ih pitat :)
<BotaniCar> Ne idem ja odavde, treba sredit da placa dolazi simo, a ne ja k placi 
<obrut> jos da placa stize, a da ne moras radit, sreci nikad kraja :)
<BotaniCar> Nene , rad je kul. Ako ga nema previse :) 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8DRen60X10
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Ray Charles - Hit The Road Jack (remastered) :: Duration: 01:58 :: Views: 9,977,940 uploaded by martinchus78 :: 62,020 likes :: 1,263 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<vileni> rucno prebacivanje google authenticatora na novi mob
<vileni> pozalio sam
<vileni> a nisam ni gotov
<Mmike> kaj ima automacko nekak? :D
<Mmike> ja srecom imam samo 4 stvari, canonical, privatni linode, fuserski linode i btc-e
<Mmike> vileni, btw, jel' cuvas initial-seed-key? Bez toga ja vise nemrem na linode nit na btc-e :) za canonical mogu, srecom, jer znam ljude koji znaju ljude :D
<obrut> BotaniCar: ja da ne moram radit, a da pare stizu, ne bi mogo izdrzat nego bi se pridruzio i developao za opensource projekte... usput proputovo svijet :)
<Mmike> obrut, to je moj tajni plan, imat para da mogu radit kaj hocu
<Mmike> a ne jebat se s mongodbjem
<vileni> Mmike: ima, titanium na rootanom mobu :)
<vileni> ja imam 16 poslovnih, 5 privatnih
<vileni> sto je initial-seed-key?
<vileni> meni pokaze qr code
<vileni> i pita me da unesem 2 tokena
<obrut> Mmike: bas sam za vikend prcko po mongu :P
<Mmike> vileni, pa taj qr code je inicijalni seed
<Mmike> aha, ti nemas time-based 
<Mmike> meni su svi time based, canonical je prije imao onaj drugi, 'slijedni', al' su to maknuli
<Mmike> obrut, i, jesi ga popravio? :)
<obrut> Mmike: nekim cudom, nisam moro popravljat, samo sam ga instalirao, iskonfo aplikaciju koja trpa podatke i poslije iskapao podatke da vidim sta ima unutra :)
<Mmike> obrut, nadam se da ne pricas o ceilometru :)
<obrut> Mmike: hahaha :)
<Mmike> for real, that shit does not work
<obrut> Mmike: yep, ceilometar :)
<Mmike> da, odustani od toga, sad i odmah
<Mmike> zgodno je za testiranje i tak
<Mmike> al' za imalo veci cloud, nema smisla
<Mmike> mi imamo nas 'testni' cloud, 8 compute nodeova, oko 30 tenanta, stalno ima oko 200 virtualki pokrenutih
<Mmike> mongod to nemre pratit
<Mmike> prvo, zapisivanje unutra je komatozno
<Mmike> a onda kad krenes kverijat podatke iz toga, nema smisla, sve stane
<Mmike> a to je SAMO 8 compute nodeova
<Mmike> sad zamisli deployment di ih imas 200
<Mmike> obrut, http://gnocchi.xyz/
<obrut> meni ovo treba samo da vidim da li nesto radi... koliko vidim, preporuca se gnochii 
<Mmike> obrut, to upogoni s ceilometrom
<Mmike> da, gnocchi je ok
<Mmike> ima pizdarijica, al' je skroz ok
<Mmike> treba ti, nazalost, jebiga, ceph :) 
<Mmike> i redis :)
<Mmike> i postgres :) (moze i mysql)
<vileni> Mmike: pa mislim da je time based
<vileni> rotira se svakih pola minute
<Mmike> vileni, e da
<Mmike> tak i meni
<SilverSpace> dam
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10BC2votjjM
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Skyline Luge Queenstown Fast Track ride. :: Duration: 03:07 :: Views: 72,902 uploaded by doraemon_k2004 :: 91 likes :: 14 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<ivoks> nek ljudi idu van
<ivoks> nek si traze srecu u zivotu
<ivoks> ako je sreca zivjeti sa 6 drugih hrvata u istom stanu i konobariti, tko sam ja da se mijesam
<ivoks> ali kad odu, neka se lijepo odjave pa da ne participiraju u izborima i ostalom
<ivoks> i da im mi ostali ne placamo zdravstveno
<SilverSpace> hehe
<SilverSpace> kad se razbole vrate se u hr na ljecenje
<Mmike> zakaj bi zivio sa 6 drugih hrvata i konobario?
<Mmike> ides van, i radis normalan posao u normalnoj firmi
<Mmike> za normalnu paru
<Mmike> u uredjenoj drzavi
<Mmike> di ne moras 1001 papir nosit na 1001 mjesto
<obrut> di otvoris novine i ne spominju se ustase, cetnici i partizani
<SilverSpace> https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/876897575244189698/pu/vid/480x480/HoGCVz3DGaqwGNxA.mp4
<SilverSpace> ludo 
<ivoks> Mmike: u francuskoj moras nostiti 1001 papir :)
<obrut> SilverSpace: mi smo se tak spustali na normalnim cestama s home-made vozilima :)
<Mmike> ivoks, zato ne odes u francusku
<Mmike> mislim, u djibutiju te nabiju na kolac ako nesto :)
<ivoks> zato bi isao tamo, pobogu?
<Mmike> zasto bi isao u djibuti? :)
<ivoks> 14:16 < Mmike> di ne moras 1001 papir nosit na 1001 mjesto
<BotaniCar> Je, nama je vecinom i guzica u dupe korak naprijed. Onima koji nisu bas na dnu prehrambenog lanca se namece pitanje "di su domaci ljudi, kad za mene ima posla u Zemlji XY", pa skuzis da je i XY sugava,a stanovnici se sele u YZ
<ivoks> tak su svi trcali za kanadom
<Mmike> ivoks, da, i ti si izvukao kanadu kao primjer lose drzave :)
<Mmike> zakaj nisi bosnu spomenuo, ili, recimo, ekvatorijalnu gvineju   :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: malo takvih znam da zive sami 
<ivoks> a kada se usporedi broj hrvatskih doseljenika u kanadu koji su u zatvoru s brojem hrvatskih iseljenika koji zive u svom stanu... brojke nisu bas dobre
<ivoks> kenny08: ^ pojasni im
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ti si briljantan, nisam to jos korelirao, bravo ! :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: fora je :)
<obrut> ivoks: zasto su svi ti ljudi u zatvoru ?
<BotaniCar> Pa nije im on advokat :) 
<obrut> mislim, da li je to problem Kanade kao takve zemlje ili problem doseljenika sto krse zakone ? :)
<ivoks> ja cijelo vrijeme govorim o ljudima
<SilverSpace> obrut: jos ti to dobro naplate https://www.skyline.co.nz/en/queenstown/things-to-do/skyline-luge-queenstown/queenstown-luge-prices/
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> Mmike je implicirao da ja tvrdim da je kanada losa zemlja; ne znam odakle mu to
<ivoks> mozda ga ne bi trebalo slusati :)
<obrut> pa sta ja znam, u ovom kontekstu "tak su svi trcali za kanadom" i meni zvuci kao da nesto lose mislis :)
<ivoks> mislim, o ljudima
<ivoks> ne o zemlji
<ivoks> objek radnje su oni
<ivoks> a ne kanada
<ivoks> objekt
<obrut> SilverSpace: jesi kad koristio "rocket stove" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lynzQ_MGho ? :)
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Rocket stove from Etsy. Survival Farm Girl demonstrates cooking with a stove! :: Duration: 08:58 :: Views: 4,707,367 uploaded by Banshee Moon :: 9,221 likes :: 3,250 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<obrut> iako, nisam vidio nikakav rocket stove dok sam gledao video... 
<obrut> samo neke balone
<pav> ivoks: pretjeran je to generalizacija, Kanada je ogromna zemlja
<ivoks> pav: naravno da je
<ivoks> pav: isto kao i ocekivanja kako ce tamo biti bolje i da ce raditi posao na miru
<ivoks> znam vise kanadjana koji su dosli u hrvatsku, nego li hrvata koji su otisli u kanadu
<pav> ivoks: utopiš tamo 3-4 hrvatske i ne kuži se uopće. 
<ivoks> neke sam i zaposlio :)
<pav> ah
<pav> do0bri je tamo otišao, radio i sad ima svoj biznis
<ivoks> i Mmike i ja i igustin i mnogi drugi su ovdje i imaju svoj biznis
<ivoks> znas koliko je onih koji su otisli zavrsilo u zatvoru zbog droge?
<ivoks> ne znas vjerojatno niti jednog
<pav> ma gle ivoks 
<pav> u kanadi može završiti 4X cijele hrvatske da se ne primjeti
<pav> a o drozi imam posebno mišljenje
<ivoks> ne znam koliko je to relevantno za razgovor
<Mmike> <ivoks> Mmike je implicirao da ja tvrdim da je kanada losa zemlja; ne znam odakle mu to <- cime sam to implicirao? Nisam, al' me zanima zash ti to zakljucio :)
<ivoks> u kini moze zavrsiti 100 hrvatski da se ne primijeti
<ivoks> pa...
<pav> ne znam ni ja
<ivoks> 14:19 < Mmike> ivoks, da, i ti si izvukao kanadu kao primjer lose drzave :)
<pav> ta teza da su kanandski zatvori puni hrvatskih iseljenika je deplasirana ivoks 
<Mmike> kreten :)
<ivoks> nisam rekao da su puni
<Mmike> ivoks, s/kanada/francuska :)
<ivoks> rekao sam da je vise hrvata zavrsilo u zatvorima nego sto ih je uspjelo kupiti svoj stan u kanadi
<ivoks> to ne znaci da su zatvori puni hrvata
<pav> uopće uvoditi kriminalce u priču o iseljenicima je deplasirano
<ivoks> vec da ih je vise nego li sa stanovima na kojima nemaju hipoteke
<ivoks> pav: pa velika vecina nisu bili kriminalci dok su bili ovdje
<ivoks> o tome je rijec
<ivoks> ja sam govorio o iseljenicima
<ivoks> koji odu trbuhom za kruhom
<pav> kladim se da je njemačka statistika još nepovoljnija od kanadske kad su u pitanju krimosi
<ivoks> vjerujuci u bajke
<ivoks> pa da prezive ogreznu u kriminal
<pav> ma da!
<ivoks> lako je brojati informaticare
<pav> "da prezive ogrezu u kriminal"
<ivoks> broji sve, ne samo informaticare
<pav> pricas bajke ivoks 
<ivoks> mozda
<ivoks> ali ako ja pricam bajke, onda samo prenosim ono sto su mi rekli rodjeni kanadjani
<pav> ja znam 2/2 uspjesna slučaja
<ivoks> ne jedan, ne dva, vec svi koji su uopce htjeli pricati o tome
<pav> ostalo je "rekla kazala"
<ivoks> znas, informaticare
<ivoks> informaticari danas svuda uspiju
<ivoks> trazeni su
<pav> e ti znaš šta ja znam
<pav> čitaš mi misli da pričam o informatičarima
<Mmike> ljudi koji se bave windowsima nisu informaticari
<Mmike> to su 'system-reinstalatori'
<Mmike> :D
 * Mmike ducks
<ivoks> https://www.immigroup.com/marrying-and-sponsoring-croatian-citizen
<pav> ljudi koji tamo rade u Burger<nešto> nisu iz priče o informatičarima
<ivoks> recimo, ljudi pribjegavaju ovome
<ivoks> sto nije bas legalno kada se dokaze da je radi drzavljanstva
<ivoks> to je sve 'kriminal'
<ivoks> zbog toga se ide u cuzu
<pav> ma budalaštine
<pav> postoji jasan hodogram kako se odlazi u Kanadu
<pav> Ispitao sam to prije 20 godina, danas nije velika razlika 
<pav> imaš na netu sve
<pav> tabliu sa bodivima i ako imaš N bodova ulaziš
<pav> kanada bogu hvala ima jasnu i transarentnu imigracijsku politiku
<pav> tamo se ne odlazi sa "snaći ćemo se nekako" to su budalaštine
<ivoks> kako hoces...
<pav> tamo se odlazi as 25.000 $ da možeš preživjeti 6 mjeseci i snaći se
<ivoks> 24% zatvorenika u kanadi su kanadjani
<ivoks> ostalo su sve imigranti
<ivoks> sto i ne cudi s obzirom na mladost drzave
<ivoks> a mozda sam i krivo procitao :)
<obrut> mislim da brijete u prazno... nema tu neke obecane zemlje.... prvo, pitanje je sto znaci uspjeti (raznorazni imaju drugaciju viziju o uspjesnosti), a drugo - kamo god da odes ako nemas jasnu sliku o tome sto se nudi i krivo postavis ocekivanja, popusit ces... bila to Kanada, Amerika, Japan, Njemacka, Irska ili neka deseta zemlja... ako negdje ides gulit krumpir i ne mozes nista drugo radit, jebiga, gulices krumpir i neces zaradi
<pav> obrut: ne treba ti obećana zemlja
<pav> treba ti zemlja u kojoj za posao dobivaš plaću
<pav> što ovdje recimo nije tako raširen slučaj
<ivoks> isuse, dosta s tim glupostima
<ivoks> ajmo prestat srat
<ivoks> ok?
<pav> "e'o dve i po iljade na račun, ostalo na ruke"
<ivoks> tko u hrvatskoj ne prima placu?
<pav> hrvatska priča
<ivoks> ovi kenjatori se moraju odluciti
<ivoks> ili su prosjecne place lazirane ili nisu
<pav> tko ne prima plaću?? pola končara je tako dolazilo na posao mjesecima 
<ivoks> POLA KONACARA JE 0,001% zaposlenih
<ivoks> to je jako daleko od SVI
<pav> ok ivoks 
<ivoks> podaci su vrlo egzaktni
<pav> KONZUM
<ivoks> 99,95% ljudi dobiva placu na vrijeme
<ivoks> je li 0,05% previse? je
<ivoks> ali nije nista bolje u kanadi ili njemackoj
<pav> Kutle i Globus grupa
<ivoks> o cem ti sad?
<ivoks> jel pricamo o neisplati placa ili ljubomori sto nisu dobio dionice?
<ivoks> mogu tako i ja biti ljubomoran sto nisam dobio stan u zagrebu
<pav> maši ti nekom drugom da sa tih 99,95%
<ivoks> pav: podaci su egzaktni
<pav> malo zagrebi i razgovaraj s radnicima na kasama oa ćeš čuti koliko ide "na račun" a koliko na ruke
<pav> a ta lova "na ruke" je kriminal
<ivoks> slazem se da je
<ivoks> ali to postoji posvuda
<pav> i naravno da se onda "biznis Å¡iri"
<pav> Dubravica, lanac pekara ti tako posluje
<ivoks> Plaće u Hrvatskoj ne isplaćuju ukupno 3423 poslodavca, koji zapošljavaju 10.670 radnika
<ivoks> 10.670 radnika
<pav> ne bi od tamo nešto uzeo da mi plaćaju da jedem tamo
<ivoks> od... koliko je zaposlenih?
<ivoks> milijon i nesto sitno
<pav> ivoks: postoji gradacija riječi laž
<ivoks> veca je epidemija kuge u hrvatskoj nego li neisplate placa
<pav> Laž, velika laž, statistika
<ivoks> to kao oni vjernici - kada mi ne ide u prilog, bog je tako htio
<sillyslux> milijon zaposlenih? u hr? lol
<ivoks> mozak ispran
<sillyslux> 200k-300k
<ivoks> sillyslux: ?
<ivoks> toliko je nezaposlenih
<pav> sillyslux: zaboravljaš 250K državnog sektora
<ivoks> Od ukupnog broja zaposlenih na kraju travnja glavninu čine zaposleni u pravnim osobama, kojih je bilo 1.141.017
<BotaniCar> Hoce jos netko kokice ? 
<ivoks> 1,1 milijun zaposlenih u firmama
<pav> "firmama"
<ivoks> u obrtu jos 200.000
<pav> i Hrvatske vode su ti "firma"
<ivoks> pa jesu, da
<ivoks> zar nije firma?
<pav> i Zagrebaćki holding isto
<ivoks> pa zar nije firma?
<pav> daj ti meni podatke iz realnog sektora, koji nije naslonjen na proračun
<BotaniCar> Daj ih ti, takav prikaz podataka neces naci nigdje
<pav> naravno da nećeš BotaniCar 
<pav> jer bi se svaki dan bombe bacale po trgu bana jelačića da to  netko pusti u javnost
<BotaniCar> Ili bi se iseljavali duplo brze :) 
<pav> lako je tuđim kurcem parama gloginje mlatit
<pav> di si sad ivoks ? :-)
<BotaniCar> Kaj ce se s bedacima raspravljat' (ili cupa statistike ili radi :) )
<pav> ma sere bezveze
<pav> uspjenio se bez argumenata i sad je podvio rep
<pav> tak to ide kad su izvori informacija Jutarnji, Večernji i DZS
<pav> sve informacije od tamo su plaćeni oglasi
<BotaniCar> pav: pretjerujes, u svim navedenim tiskovinama besplatno i tocno navedu datum.
<pav> BotaniCar: AFAIK i taj prostor je na prodau kao oglasni :-P
<BotaniCar> :) 
<pav> grad Zagreb mi konačno vraća zadužnicu, sa 6 mjeseci kašnjenja
<pav> btw. insider infromation: Sapphire Radeon grafulje se očekuju tek na jesen :-)
<pav> tak da čuvate svoje, cijena će im sigurno rasti
<BotaniCar> Muahahaha, kriptozajednica na aparati^Hbez aparata
<pav> BotaniCar: da stvar bude bolje ovo je info za EMEA region :-)
<BotaniCar> Muahahahaha
<pav> BotaniCar: dobar je i MSI :-)
<pav> idem vidjet kak radi ovaj RX550 Pulse, brb, reboot
<SilverSpace> obrut: rocket stove ovakav ne ali onaj od panja da to smo radili na kupi 
<BotaniCar> Son: am I adopted?Me: not yet, but we're hopeful.
<obrut> SilverSpace: ti si na onom videu vidio nekakav stove ? :) ja nisam nista vidio, uopce ne znam o cemu je video, samo dva balona :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: lol
<SilverSpace> obrut: ja pogledao prve dvije sekunde jebga sad gledam dalje 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ev9oigcIc_A
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Here are a few moments from Farm Girl on Banshee Moon Farm. :: Duration: 03:48 :: Views: 1,153,345 uploaded by Banshee Moon :: 1,910 likes :: 324 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> ova te pojede :)
<BotaniCar> Je, da ja nju imam s cim nacijepati prvo, pojedem i ja nju :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> raid0 od 4 15k diska je puno sporiji nego jedan ssd :)
<Mmike> fakat spindlavi diskovi trebaju umret
<Mmike> trebaju nam SSDovi od 5 terabajtova
<BotaniCar> spinneri veci od 2TB ne smiju postojati, pa gle koliko traje RAID recovery kad se to sjebe
<Mmike> ja imam RAID6 polje sa 7 3TB diska :)
<Mmike> a gledam bas da si kupim novo kuciste in onu asrokicu
<Mmike> sa 12 SATA portova
<Mmike> pa da uturim jos 3 diska
<BotaniCar> I, koliko ti traje recovery kad se sjebe ?
<Mmike> 11 sati mislim
<hbogner> obrut, mi imamo supermicro atome, neznam koliko ti je to jeftino
<obrut> hbogner: nije jeftino :)
<obrut> i znam da imate supermicro atome... zato sam i napiso ono :)
<obrut> 15:53 < Mmike> trebaju nam SSDovi od 5 terabajtova
<obrut> samo 5 TB ? pa na to mi ni pornjava ne stane
<Mmike> pa imas ih 20 zato
<Mmike> btw, kaj ce ti pornjava doma?
<BotaniCar> Pornjavu memoriram u glavi :) 
<Mmike> obrut, https://porn.md (NFSW)
<Mmike> tam imas sve
<BotaniCar> This site can’t be reached
<BotaniCar> http je, ne https
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jebes takvu trazilicu kaj ne moze nac severinu
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, https://www.pornmd.com/
<Mmike> to je u biti, da :)
<obrut> problem je u tom md jer me podsjeca na inicijale jednog poznanika :)
<ivoks> pav: u cem je problem?
<ivoks> neki ljudi rade, da nadoknade za zabusante
<ivoks> podatke iz realnog sektora koji nije naslonjen na proracun
<ivoks> realni sektor puni i prazni proracun
<ivoks> 52% zaposlenih u Hrvatskoj radi u firmama koji izvoze
<ivoks> bi li bilo super da je 100%? bi
<ivoks> ali nece biti bolje ako ce svi samo srat
<ivoks> sve moje firme su primarno izvozne
<ivoks> informacije o zaposlenima, izvoznicima i neplatisama ne dobivam iz medija, vec od onih koji su zaduzeni za te informacije
<ivoks> https://www.porezna-uprava.hr/bi/Stranice/Neisplatiteljiplaca.aspx
<ivoks> http://www.mvep.hr/hr/o-hrvatskom-izvozu/
<ivoks> itd itd
<ivoks> cak sam i puno rekao
<pav> problema nema ivoks 
<ivoks> place u tri (ili vise) uzastopna mjeseca nije primilo 2792 ljudi
<ivoks> puno previse
<ivoks> ali abnormalno daleko od 'vecine'
<pav> hvataš se za statistiku
<pav> koju na žalost ne razumiješ
<ivoks> a ti brijes kako svi lazu
<pav> kristalna kugla ti je opet u kvaru
<ivoks> mora da je jako tijesno u takvom stanju svijesti
<pav> niš ja ne brijem osim brade
<ivoks> ne smijes s nikim pricati; svi lazu
<pav> od ove godine je recimo tuirizam ušao u statistiku kao izvoz
<pav> pa je naglo porasao izvoz
<ivoks> mojih 100 gostiju su svi amerikanci
<ivoks> EU me tretira kao izvoz
<ivoks> a Hrvatska nece?
<pav> sad si već počeo udarati nisko i bezobrazno
<pav> što ti znaš o mom stanju svijesti ?? :-)
<ivoks> obrut: za sad se cini da ER radi sasvim fino - jedino sto ne radi dobro je hairpin NAT
<ivoks> (ili je to jelly pitao za report)
<obrut> ja pito :)
<obrut> ako budes nagazio na max speed, a da je routing s mozda kojim firewall ruleom, javi koliko max pici
<obrut> koja zavrsnica etape toura, kaos :)
<ivoks> obrut: imam 80ak NATova i nesto firewalla (za sad je stateless firewall) i max koji sam vidio je bilo 700mbit/s
<ivoks> ne znam odakle bi skidao da provjerim moze li 1gbit
<ivoks> obrut: ak kaj znaci, ubuntu hr arhiva je iza njega
<ivoks> 250mbps prema optimi i telekomu
<ivoks> skidanje isoa sa ftp.hr.debian.org dodje do 40MB/s
<ivoks> al nije stabilno
<ivoks> ne znam jel do rutera ili mirrora
<Mmike> mongo je govno
<Mmike> al' BAREM 50% sranja naprave debili koji ga koriste a ne znaju ga koristiti
<jelly> Mmike, pa imas ssd-ove od 16TB, samo kostaju
<Mmike> pft
<Mmike> pa ima i 60GB :)
<Mmike> erm, 60TB
<Mmike> https://exxactcorp.com/blog/seagates-60tb-ssd-exxact-review/
<jelly> <ivoks> ime, prezime i oib <ivoks> osobe koja je napisala softver za fiskalizaciju
<jelly> dakle napisati open source softver za fiskalizaciju i sve pod pseudonimima :-)
<jelly> te od 60 nisam vidio nigdje za kupit
<jelly> i jos je 3.5" 
<Mmike> jelly, kaj ovih od 16TB ima kod nas?
<Mmike> 170704 19:18:19  InnoDB: Error: io_setup() failed with EAGAIN after 5 attempts.
<Mmike> imam 200 kontejnera na stroju i ovo mi se desava samo u njih 30ak
<Mmike> wtf
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> fs.aio-max-nr je premalen :)
<Mmike> root@kadabra:~# sysctl -a | grep aio
<Mmike> fs.aio-max-nr = 200000
<Mmike> fs.aio-nr = 132352
<Mmike> mozda je i 200k premalo :)
<SilverSpace> yah
<Mmike> https://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=61575
<SilverSpace> gemist
<jelly> Mmike, ne znam, online u ducanu ih je bilo
<obrut> ne znam koji kua ovi rade s openstack dokumentacijom
<obrut> sve su razjebali
<obrut> ne znam jel mi se cini ili je admin-guide negdje progutan u svemu
#ubuntu-hr 2017-07-05
<obrut> ubija me u pojam ovo rasturanje openstack dokumentacije, pola pizdarija polinkano iz same dokumentacije vodi na 404
<obrut> neke stvari vode same na sebe
<obrut> kak da covjek radi tako :P
<pav> jutar
<pav> https://www.afp.com/en/news/15/us-skorea-send-north-missile-warning-after-icbm-test
<BotaniCar> obrut: to je i moj zakljucak nakon eksperimentiranja s OS , dok to pristojno ne dokumentiraju i ne nastave dokumentaciju odrzavati, ja tome ne prilazim ni na 10m bez tima inzinjera.
<obrut> ma dokumentacije cak i ima, ali su radili neki update doticne i sad je dosta toga razjebano... do nekih dokumenata mozes doci samo ak znas koji je bio direktan link i odes na web archive ili sto vec :P
<obrut> interna trazilica dokumentacije daje link koji ne postoji vise :P
<SilverSpace> dam
<ivoks> onokad SMB na windows strojevima ne radi kako treba, a na linuxu nikakvih problema
<obrut> ja nekim cudom u kucnoj mrezi vec neko vrijeme imam slozeno sheranje fajlova s kucnog servera bas preko smb-a :P
<obrut> nekad jako davno sam furo NFS, ali s njim stalno nekih problema bilo :)
<obrut> SMB je valjda glup pa kad se nesto skrsi, on slegne ramenima i sve dalje radi ok..
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> nego... koliko cesto backupirate produkcijske sustave ?  mi smo obicno to radili na dnevnoj bazi... ovi neki s kojima radim trenutno to zele svakih sat vremena :P
<ivoks> kako koji
<ivoks> uglavnom na dnevnoj bazi
<obrut> malo mi se svakih sat vremena cini too much pogotovo sto je sustav repliciran na drugi server :)
<obrut> istina... ak obrises nesto ode to i na repliciranom stroju, al opet, svakih sat vremena
<BotaniCar> ako nadjes nekaj pametno kaj bekapira samo deltu, zakaj ne ? 
<ivoks> i tak...
<ivoks> tele2 pokucni internet
<ivoks> nakon sto prodje probni rok, maltene prestane radit
<BotaniCar> Zar i ti ivokse ? Jucer se jelly pohvalio da ga testira s terase kafica
<ivoks> latencija je 118ms, signal je na polovici onog sto je bilo
<ivoks> link je oko 2mbps
<BotaniCar> ivoks: na istom mjestu na kojem je u pol probnog roka sve bilo super ? 
<ivoks> da
<BotaniCar> Uzas, nisi prvi od kojeg sam cuo. 
<BotaniCar> N, vecina ekipe je zadovoljna 
<sillyslux> ummmm
<ivoks> pa, smrdi na tuzbu
<ivoks> sa 24ms, latencija skocila na 118ms
<ivoks> sad je 129
<ivoks> 20-25% packet loss
<ivoks> i tak... govno
<ivoks> trebao sam uzeti vip
<BotaniCar> 25% pcket loss vec dugo nisam vidio :) 
<obrut> katastrofa... to fakat nije upotrebljivo... a kad vidis ponudu, kao nemos odolit
<BotaniCar> Reklama je sjajna, bas kao i use case. ivoks da ne testiras ti to slucajno na Murteru ? 
<ivoks> testiram
<BotaniCar> Sad mi je palo napamet da su mozda turisti stigli u vecem broju i bazna stanica jebe zid
<ivoks> a znas kaj je najbolje
<ivoks> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/03/23/tele2-begins-major-shift-to-cloud-with-canonical/
<ivoks> vrijeme je da povucemo neke konce ;)
<BotaniCar> Hahahahahahahha
<BotaniCar> AAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAH
<BotaniCar> Povuci, da, i reci da se rasprostru s infrom spremnom za peak load, a ne za zimske mjesece
<BotaniCar> Kaj, sad ja i zena dodjemo s klincima i imamo 10 uredjaja koji se kace na baznu, 5 takvih obitelji i ode sve u kvasinu
<ivoks> Sada brzine tu i tamo dosegnu 2mbit/s, a latencija je oko 120ms. Cak stovise, 25% prometa se izgubi izmedju antene i operatora. Ovo su katastrofalne karakteristike za 21. stoljece. Golubovi su pouzdaniji.
<ivoks> to cu im napisati :)
<obrut> BotaniCar: kvasinu ? gdje njega nadje bas sad u sred skandala  :)
<vileni> https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2549
<obrut> vileni: jesi vidio ekipu sto je to fakat implementirala ? :)
<vileni> obrut: da :)
<vileni> icmp ping trajao 6-8h
<obrut> ja sam umro od smijeha kad sam vidio da se netko fakat potrudio :)
<vileni> obrut: fora mi je ovaj weighted fair queueing :D
<vileni> Encapsulation may be done with saran wrappers.  Unintentional encapsulation in hawks has been known to occur, with decapsulation being messy and the packets mangled.
<ivoks> ovo jos nikad nisam dobio na ookla speedtestu
<ivoks> DOWNLOAD TEST ERROR
<ivoks> :D
<obrut> mozda blokiraju testove :)
<ivoks> radilo je prije sat vremena
<ivoks> radi i sad
<ivoks> dat cu link :D
<ivoks> http://beta.speedtest.net/result/6430387948
<ivoks> ajmo prema tele2 serveru
<obrut> ja iso bacit svoj speedtest, imam 30/5... zavrtim ga sad... 29.63 DL uz hd prijenos eurosporta (s eurosport playerom) ... zanimljivo
<ivoks> idem prebaciti na tcomovu mrezu
<ivoks> ne da
<Mmike> http://beta.speedtest.net/result/6430425636
<Mmike> to sam ja
<ivoks> vele mi da se prebacim na 2g ili 3g
<ivoks> svasta :)
<ivoks> cak 3g ima manju latenciju :D
<BotaniCar> Bu' ti i baterija duze trajala :) 
<jelly> ivoks, os kupit 3g stick :-)
<jelly> imam 120ms RTT sa njim
<jelly> znaci ~60ms latencija u prosjeku
<BotaniCar> ( prodaje jer je njegov pokucni internet jos u trial fazi, kasnije ce zazaliti ) :)
<jelly> imam pretplatu od prije, samo sam tarifu promijenio
<jelly> ako budu losi, izgubit ce pretplatu i gotovo
<BotaniCar> +1
<jelly> svi telekomi su djubrad, ukljucujuci onaj za kojeg radim
<jelly> nikog njie briga za zadrzavanje korisnika kvalitetom, jer to, gle cuda, KOSTA
<BotaniCar> Zato svi idemo s svime u oblak, iopnako ti nitko nista ne garantira, a ovako je jeftinije :) 
<jelly> nego se izmisljaju bundle paketi sa dodatnim glupostima koje nisu uopce bitne za core uslugu
<jelly> pa kak idemo u oblak kad je link do oblaka kurac
<BotaniCar> Nije, samo su nam ocekivanja napumpana :) Pa ovo na kaj se ivoks pozalio do pred par godina jednostavno nije bilo moguce dobiti
<jelly> kao sto vidis, nije moguce ni sad dobiti
<jelly> osim u centru zagreba mozda 
<jelly> srecom, sad postoji zakon koji veli da ak imas manje od 70% nazivne brzine, operator ti _mora_ spustiti cijenu
<BotaniCar> ^^^
<jelly> a oni reklamiraju 4G brzine
<jelly> moram uzeti screenshote prije nego nestanu sa weba
<sillyslux> http://dalmatinskiportal.hr/vijesti/kastela--u-naletu-vlaka-poginuo-muskarac/23069
<sillyslux> sigurno je to neki specijalni vlak koji pegla sine kad budu ovakve od vrucine
<pav> tomato FTW!
<nicols> vozdra!
<pav> ovo je ionako prete
<pav> ovo je ionako pretežno "muški kanal", jelte..
<pav> https://www.indy100.com/article/frequent-ejaculations-prevent-prostate-cancer-health-science-sex-7817986
<Mmike> doso mi je pijesak! :D
<Mmike> za maaace :)
<jelly> whoops, neki vrag mi pojeo /usr/local/bin 
<pav> how yes/no... http://www.jutarnji.hr/biznis/tvrtke/iz-agrokora-objavili-novac-iz-roll-up-kredita-sjeda-na-racun-vec-veceras-u-aranzmanu-sudjeluje-20-ak-kreditora-ramljak-nema-vise-straha-od-stecaja/6336022/
<pav> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/novi-skandal-bliski-papin-suradnik-se-predozirao-na-homoseksualnim-orgijama/980937.aspx
<Mmike> nagradno pitanje - di je postgresu, na ubuntu/debianu konfigurirano da logira u /var/log/postgres :D
<pav> Mmike: logika nalaže config u /etc/
<Mmike> root@xen-maas:~# grep -Rni var/log /etc | grep postg
<Mmike> /etc/logrotate.d/postgresql-common:1:/var/log/postgresql/*.log {
<Mmike> root@xen-maas:~# grep -Rni var/log /etc/postgresql
<Mmike> root@xen-maas:~# 
<Mmike> nop :D
<pav> hm
<pav> slijedeći je /usr/blabla
<pav> Log files: Installing PostgreSQL creates log directory /var/log/postgresql/. Starting the database engine creates log file with name postgresql-[version]-[cluster].log. 
<pav> https://wiki.debian.org/PostgreSql
<Mmike> pav, jest, al' di je to konfigurirano? :)
<pav> To change the locale (an possibly other options in initdb), delete the existing default cluster and create a new one: 
<pav> dakle initdb :P
<pav> Warning!
<pav> The previous operation obviously deletes everything you had in cluster databases. Perform this operation right after you have installed the base package. Check the PostgreSQL manual if you need to change locale for an existing database (it is not a trivial operation). 
<pav> sic!
<pav> Mmike: jesam li dobio lizalicu? :-)
<Mmike> nisi :)
<pav> buaaa!!
<pav> Mmike: hoću svoju lizalicu!
<Mmike> debina/ubuntu imaju pg_ctl wrappere, pg_lscluster ti recimo pokaze di je logdir
<Mmike> al' jos mi nije jasno kak je to gurnuto do postgresa
<Mmike> jer ps pokaze da je postgres pokrenut sa -D /var/lib/postgres i -c /etc/postgres/blatra/postgresql.conf
<pav> Mmike:  jesi bacio oko na Debian wiki
<Mmike> hm, ctrl-w tu ne radi isto sto i u shellu :)
<Mmike> pav, tam ne pise
<pav> pa piše da konfiguriraš sve na početku
<pav> i ako ne želiš "default instalaciju" što treba napraviti
<pav> s time da wiki izgleda pomalo zastarjelo
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/TechnicallyRon/status/880379075235336192/photo/1
<Mmike> pav, tam ne pise di je to konfigurirano
<Mmike> a to je ono kaj me zanima
<pav> PostgreSQL supports several methods for logging server messages, including stderr, csvlog and syslog. On Windows, eventlog is also supported. Set this parameter to a list of desired log destinations separated by commas. The default is to log to stderr only. This parameter can only be set in the postgresql.conf file or on the server command line.
<pav> dakle server command line na debianu
<pav> kako i piše u wikiju
<pav> https://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.3/static/runtime-config-logging.html
<pav> Mmike: međutoa mensčini da bi ti htio promijeniti logfile destination jednom nakon štoje cluster kreiran
<pav> prema dostupnim informacijama (nisam pgGuru) to baš i ne ide
<Mmike> pav, zato velim - di je to konfigurirano u debianu :D
<pav> isto gdi i na drugim flavourima
<pav> ako postoji zapis u posgresql.conf prije dizanja  klastera, čita od tamo
<pav> jednom kad je cluster kreiran, šta te briga di on to ima konfigurirano. Imaš pg_lscluster pa gledaj :P
<pav> Nije ti to MS SQL :P
<pav> ovaj tomato webshop je isto slagao diletant
<pav> ajd kupi 4 bona od 22 kune i nemoj potrošit pola sata na to
<pav> Mmike: što si ono pričao koliko ti GB treba za mobilni internet?
<Mmike> pav, ja neznam kak da ti jasnije objasnim ;)
<Mmike> di je to zapisano
<Mmike> di je konfigurirano :)
<Mmike> di pise da je to /var/log/postgres :)
<Mmike> u /etc/postgres/bla-tra ne pise )
<Mmike> a GB mjesecno mi treba oko 10-20, ovisi koliko hengautsa radim
<pav> nisi pratio što sam ti pričao od početka o pg-u. pg to sebi negdje zakuca u definiciji clustera prilikom konfiguriranja
<pav> prilikom kreiranja*
<Mmike> 'negdje'
<Mmike> je ono kaj me zanima :)
<Mmike> ne zakuca on to negdje
<Mmike> postgres proces logira, po defaultu, na stdout
<pav> Mmike: Tomato - 60kn za prvih 6000 min/sms/MB i 15kn za dodatnih 500 min/sms/MB
<Mmike> pav, neisplativo
<pav> Mmike: tako je postgres po defaultu na stdout. Ako mu se drugačije ne kaže :)
<Mmike> daklem, postgres logira na stroud, osim ako mu u konfi ne velis drugacije
<Mmike> a u konfi nije drugacije
<pav> ha
<Mmike> stovise, postgres proces je pokrenut samo sa 2 opcije:
<Mmike> postgres 31784     1  0 18:14 ?        00:00:00 /usr/lib/postgresql/9.5/bin/postgres -D /var/lib/postgresql/9.5/main -c config_file=/etc/postgresql/9.5/main/postgresql.conf
<pav> doturi mu drugi conf file priliko dizanja instance
<Mmike> pa sad ti meni reci kako proces 31784 (moj postgres) ima fd prema /var/log/postgres/postgres-9.5-main.log
<pav> koliko sam shvatio ne čita on config prilikom pokretanja
<Mmike> naravno da cita, vish da ima --config_file
<pav> hm
<pav> pa dodaj mu "log_destination (string)" i restartaj :P
<pav> ako čita config, promijeniti će path za logove
<pav> ako ne čita - neće promijeniti
<pav> samo pazi na permse na  pathu :-)
<pav> Note: On most Unix systems, you will need to alter the configuration of your system's syslog daemon in order to make use of the syslog option for log_destination.
<Mmike> zakaj bi to radio, jeboga ti
<Mmike> ne zelim promijeniti to
<Mmike> zelim naci di je to skonfigurirano
<pav> o jebemu
<pav> pa kad je debialn dizao instancu, dao mu  je path za logove
<Mmike> di?
<Mmike> kako?
<pav> jesi li uopće pogledao debian wiki?
<pav> Debian PostgreSQL installation automatically calls the initdb i.e. it initializes the cluster with default encoding and locale.
<Mmike> jesam
<Mmike> naravno
<Mmike> i sad citam tu perl skalameriju
<Mmike> pitam - gdje je to konfigurirano
<Mmike> di je zapisano da postgres ima logove u /var/log/postgres
<Mmike> to ne pise u wikiju
<pav> no, kad postavlja default encoding i locale, postavi i logove
<Mmike> kako, srca ti isusovog
<Mmike> odakle, di?
<pav> usr/share/doc/postgre/DEBAIN.<nešto> ?
<pav> ima li?
<Mmike> ima
<pav> e
<Mmike> al'tam nist ne piise :)
<pav> ok Mmike ajmo ovako
<pav> prima li (nisam pgGuru,ponavljam) pg_createcluster neki -config_file parametar ?
<Mmike> ima
<Mmike> jeboga
<pav> ok
<Mmike> ti opce ne citas kaj ja tipkam, samo drvis svoje :)
<pav> moram kao malom djetetu
<Mmike> Mmike postgres 31784     1  0 18:14 ?        00:00:00 /usr/lib/postgresql/9.5/bin/postgres -D /var/lib/postgresql/9.5/main -c config_file=/etc/postgresql/9.5/main/postgresql.conf
<Mmike> ne, drug, ja tebi moram :)
<Mmike> jel' vidis --config_file ?
<Mmike> jesam ti pokazao prije da u tom postgres.conf nema spomena /var/log/postgres/postgres.log ?
<Mmike> vidi ovo:
<pav> debian prilikom instalacije zove pg_createcluster tj, initdb
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/3
<pav> sa nekom svom pričom
<pav> i šta sad još hoćeš?
<Mmike> to je popis svih konfig opcija koje su promijenjene u odnosu na defaulte
<Mmike> i tam nema /var/log/postgres nigdje
<pav> og_line_prefix            | %t [%p-%l] %q%u@%d                       | configuration file  
<Mmike> da, to je log_line_prefix
<Mmike> ne lokacija loga
<Mmike> vidi ovo: 
<Mmike> postgres=# SELECT name, current_setting(name), SOURCE
<Mmike>   FROM pg_settings
<Mmike>   WHERE name  = 'log_destination';
<Mmike>       name       | current_setting | source  
<Mmike> -----------------+-----------------+---------
<Mmike>  log_destination | stderr          | default
<Mmike> (1 row)
<Mmike> postgres=# 
<Mmike> to znaci da postgres logira u stderr
<pav> aha!
<Mmike> znaci da nesh, kad se isti pokrene, redirekta stderr u /var/log/postgres
<pav> now we talking!
<Mmike> al' i dalje neznam di je to zapisanooooooooo
<Mmike> jeboga isus :)
<pav> ok
<pav> dakle tako si trebao reći
<pav> man syslog :P
<pav> PostgreSQL can log to syslog facilities LOCAL0 through LOCAL7 (see syslog_facility), but the default syslog configuration on most platforms will discard all such messages. You will need to add something like:
<pav> local0.*    /var/log/postgresql
<pav> to the syslog daemon's configuration file to make it work.
<pav> Mmike: jesam li sad dobio lizalicu? ;-)
<Mmike> pav, da, samo kaj ne logira u syslog
<Mmike> da je tomu tako, /var/log/postgres bi bio otvoren od strane rsyslogd procesa, a ne od strane postgres procesa
<pav> ok Mmike 
<pav>  SELECT name, current_setting(name), SOURCE FROM pg_settings  WHERE name  = 'syslog_facility ';
<Mmike> postgres=# SELECT name, current_setting(name), SOURCE FROM pg_settings  WHERE name  = 'syslog_facility ';
<Mmike>  name | current_setting | source 
<Mmike> ------+-----------------+--------
<Mmike> (0 rows)
<Mmike> pejsto sam ti gore kaj je drugacije u odnosu na postgres defaulte
<Mmike> postgres logira u stderr
<Mmike> znaci, proces koji je pokrenut, onaj gore, je pokrenut ovak nekak:
<Mmike>  /usr/lib/postgresql/9.5/bin/postgres -D /var/lib/postgresql/9.5/main -c config_file=/etc/postgresql/9.5/main/postgresql.conf 2>&1 /var/log/postgres/9.5/postgres-9.5-main.log
<pav> daj ti meni pastebinaj cijeli pg_setting, bez filtera
<Mmike> zato kad izlstam filedecriptore za /usr/lib/postgresql/9.5/bin/postgres, pokaze da ima otvoren /var/log/postgres...
<pav> možda ga muči blank viška :)
<pav>  SELECT name, current_setting(name), SOURCE FROM pg_settings  WHERE name  = 'syslog_facility';
<Mmike>     if (-l $log_symlink) {
<Mmike>         ($result{'logfile'}) = readlink ($log_symlink) =~ /(.*)/; # untaint
<Mmike>     } else {
<Mmike>         $result{'logfile'} = "/var/log/postgresql/postgresql-$v-$c.log";
<Mmike>     }
<Mmike> nabijem ga na kurac
<pav> kaj si to pejstao?
<pav> Mmike
<Mmike> root@xen-maas:/etc# grep log/post /usr/share/perl5/PgCommon.pm 
<Mmike>         $result{'logfile'} = "/var/log/postgresql/postgresql-$v-$c.log";
<Mmike> daklem, tamo pise :)
<Mmike> pg_ctlcluster se koristi za pokretanje/zaustalvjanje postgresa na ubuntuu
<pav> ok, ajd daj još jednom onaj select, ovaj puta bez blakna viška :)
<Mmike> ma nema toga tamo, logiranje nije konfigurirano u samom postgresu (po defaultu)
<pav> http://blog.endpoint.com/2014/11/dear-postgresql-where-are-my-logs.html
<Mmike> pav,  syslog_facility | local0          | default
<pav> aha!
<Mmike> ovo 'default' na kraju znaci da nije mijenjano u odnosu na default
<pav> i još syslog_ident
<Mmike> ali ne koristi syslog za logiranje
<Mmike> ovo je sve irelevantno
<pav> ma dobro
<pav> glavno da smo našli krivca
<Mmike> ne zapisuje rsyslog u taj file
<Mmike> root@xen-maas:/etc# pg_ctlcluster 9.5 main start
<Mmike> Redirecting start request to systemctl
<Mmike> E PA JEBEMTI
<Mmike> pg_ctlcluster opce ne dodje do dijela kad pokrece sam postgres!!!!
<Mmike> nego to prepusti systemdu
<pav> heh
<Mmike> aha, ok
<Mmike> root@xen-maas:/run/systemd/generator/postgresql.service.wants# grep pg_ctl postgresql\@9.5-main.service 
<Mmike> ExecStart=@/usr/bin/pg_ctlcluster postgresql@%i --skip-systemctl-redirect %i start
<pav> Debian installs SysV-init compatible (standard) start-up script /etc/init.d/postgresql-[version]. It can be used to start, stop, restart and reload the system. It calls pg_ctlcluster internally
<Mmike> pg_ctlcluster pokrene 'systemctl start postgresql', a onda systemcsl pokrene pg_ctlcluster sa --skip-systemctl-redirect :)))))))))
<pav> LOL
<Mmike> pav, to je staro, debian isto sad systemd koristi
<pav> njušio sam da je wiki star
<pav> no manje više je jasno i sa systemd-om
<pav> Mmike: tu ti je cijena konzultacija :P https://www.highitpro.hr/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/High-IT-Pro_Cjenik_2016-11-01_Signed.pdf
<pav> bit će dovoljni i ćevapi :-)
<pav> Mmike: kad si mi opet u kvartu (Zapruđe) ?
<jelly> Mmike, ooh, nice, dodali su generator ak oces imat 150 instanci postgrsa?
<Mmike> jelly, taj pg_ctlcluster postoji vec hrpu vremena
<Mmike> squeeze?
<Mmike> ja mislim da su pornjava strojevi to imali
<Mmike> to je ideja, da, da mosh imat vise 'clustera' (tj, instanci)
<Mmike> a ovo sa hakiranjem za systemd u biti ima smisla
<jelly> ali ne i X zasebnih servisa, do sad je bila jedna init skripta za sve
<pav> gledam https://www.hrvatskitelekom.hr/poslovni/ict/payway
<pav> ima li netko ikakva iskustva?
<Mmike> jelly, i dalje je jedna init skripta, al' ta prodje kroz sve instance i sve ih pokrene
<Mmike> to je tak vec jako dugo
<Mmike> jbg, nemrem manji debain od wheezyja uturit u kontejner
<pav> Mmike: kad si mi opet u kvartu (Zapruđe) ?
<pav> pričao sam ti svojedobno da je na placu u Utrini otvoren dobar grill
<Mmike> pav, pojma
<Mmike> idem za mjesec dana na godisnji a do onda imam 23049812341 stvar za sredit
<Mmike> i ne stignem
<Mmike> a htio bih i auto kupit :)
<pav> :-)
<pav> pa dobro, kad odeš na GO će možda biti prilike, osim ako ne pališ na moreno odmah
<pav> http://www.eventim.hr/hr/ulaznice/duran-zagreb-src-salata-462714/event.html
<jelly> Mmike, pa vidis da ima bla@.service, to znaci da ima generator i napravi 150 servisa
<jelly> duran, to je pola od duran duran?
<Mmike> jelly, pda, i onda poziva pg_ctglcluster za svaki
<Mmike> jelly, to je bilo i prije, vidi /usr/share/postgresql-common/init.d-functions
<Mmike> kad si rekao prije /etc/init.d/postgresql start, onda je ovaj prosao kroz /etc/postgreslq i vidio kaj ve imas unutra i pokretao jedan po jedan
<jelly> Mmike, i jesi li mogao stopat i startat jedan cluster sa init skriptom?
<Mmike> mislim da jesi
<Mmike> ne sjecam se vise
<Mmike> nesto tipa /etc/init.d/postgresql start 9.5 main
<Mmike> ili si morao rec mozda pg_ctlcluster 9.5 main start ?
<Mmike> ne, mislim da si mogao i sa init skriptom
<Mmike> tko bi znao to sve sad :)
<pav> rješenje za piranski zaljev: http://bit.ly/2ti1pYI
#ubuntu-hr 2017-07-06
<pav> jutar
<pav> OMG, kaspersky spam ponovo
<obrut> ne mogu vjerovati da u danasnje vrijeme netko moze prodati komad softvera koji ima gomilu opensource alternativa deployanih po cijelom svijetu a da: 1) na njihovom webu nema nikakve dokumentacije o rjesenju, par neupotrebljivih (da bi ista kvalitetno saznao o proizvodu) data sheetova   2) nemos bas jednostavno doci do evaluacijskog primjerka softvera.... 
<obrut> odem na web... nista konkretno saznat kako im softver radi i ima li kakve i koje API-e za upravljanje... reko gle, nude neki trial (softver se nudi i kao vm applicance)... popunim formular... mos mislit da si dobio download link...a ne... dva dana kasnije mail: javit ce vam se prodajni zastupnik za Sloveniju... dva dana iza toga stize mail: "Good morning"... "When is a good time for you for a short conversatio?"
<obrut> sta bi ja sad trebo s likom pricat ?  ... da nije rijec o necem sto je jedan klijent trazio, ne bi nikad, ali nikad, uzeo u obzir to rjesenje
<obrut> ne znam sad uopce da li bi mu rekao da zelim samo isprobati kak im softver "izgleda" ili da mu kazem da cu vjerojatno sloziti da mu softver bude skalabilan u openstack environmentu :P
<vileni> a za sto je softver
<obrut> dns server :P
<vileni> what
<sillyslux_> proprietary dns server
<sillyslux_> to nam treba
<obrut> neki ultra mega cool dns server koji se reklamira sireci FUD glede BIND-a
<obrut> uglavnom, jedan klijent ima doticne deployane i trazi da se intagriramo s njim... i sad bi ja htio vidjeti kako bi se mogo integrirat i na webu nikakve normalne dokumentacije, a za evaluation cu ocito morat dobit full cavity search
<obrut> cim odes na naslovnicu firme spominju se BIND vulnerabilitiji :) 
<obrut> ko da je bind jedini komad softvera
<pav> obrut: još si i dobro prošao. Što si tražio to si i dobio, kontakt na njihov način
<pav> mene lik spama već danima jer sam kliknuo u Intuneu i našao se na njihovom siteu na kojem nude neke M$ integracije.
<pav> I naravno, odmah, ajmo pričat!
<Mmike> obrut, koji je to DNS servr? :)
<pav> da baš, koji obrut :-)
<obrut> secure64
<pav> mora bit siguran, čim se takozove :-)
<pav> mora bit siguran, čim se tako zove :-)
<pav> dobro sad, BIND i FUD, blabla. kre je na FB-u spominjao neko dobro rješenje a nije BIND
<obrut> pa ima rjesenja... nije da nema
<pav> ali tko danas koristi propietary DNS server?
<obrut> pa netko tko je cuo na nekoj konferenciji da je to super :)
<pav> ima smisla :-)
<pav> Dear user,
<pav> Your account has been deleted.
<pav>  
<pav>  
<pav> Sincerely, Kaspersky Lab team
<pav> u mom slučaju je bio neki Skycure drek, Mobile Threat Defense 
<pav> i odmah: "If you are interested in seeing a demonstration of Skycure, I would be happy to arrange a call. When would be best to connect?"
<pav> lakše se krpelja riješim nego ovakvih likova
<jelly> <pav> ali tko danas koristi propietary DNS server? # zacudio bi se
<jelly> recimo, nominum.com, usluge koje sad reklamiraju su dns manje-vise
<pav> nomium.com veliš jelly ... GoDaddy certifikat. hm.
<jelly> zasto ima veze od koga je certifikat
<pav> jelly: pitaj to korisnike StarComa-a
<pav> jelly: pitaj to korisnike StartComa-a
<jelly> startcom je iznimka koja potvrdjuje pravilo :-)
<pav> :-)
<jelly> cudna zona https://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/india/hyderabad
<jelly> + 5:30
<pav> lako za zonu jelly, ima takvih rupa po svijetu još
<pav> pitanje je koje je tamo uopće godina po lolaknom računanju :-)
<obrut> ajmo mi napravit svoju zonu, recimo +1:42
<jelly> buraz je sad bio na conf.callu sa nekim tamo
<obrut> i uvest racunanje godina od dana rodjenja druga Tita
<pav> stardate ili ništa
<jelly> obrut, to je... 1892 jel tak?
<SilverSpace> jutr
<obrut> jelly: nemam pojma iskreno :)
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DECZpLdXoAAeVGk.jpg
<jelly> kakav si ti to titoist
<obrut> ne sjecam se, vjerojatno sam znao dok sam bio pionir
<obrut> ma, ne sjecam se ni kad sam sam rodjen :)
<pav> SilverSpace bi sigurno imao nešto protiv te računice obrut :-)
<jelly> 7.5.1892. je bilo navodno
<obrut> sto nije 25.5. datum ?
<pav> nije
<jelly> 25.5. je praznik 
<obrut> hmm, demit, nisam to ni znao... znao sam da se 25-tog slavi :)
<obrut> "Taj datum proglašen je njegovim rođendanom, premda je Tito rođen 7. svibnja."
<pav> obrut: to mu je fake, komije su tada streljali skupa s tri koljena familije
<obrut> zivio sam u zabludi sve ove godine :)
<SilverSpace> kaj spremate stafetu
<jelly> ne, novi kalendar
<pav> AFAIK na tjeralici mu nisu znali staviti pravo ime
<pav> već samo Tito
<SilverSpace> obrut: bolje da se nije ni rodio :P
<pav> obrut: rekao sam ti! :P
<jelly> :-)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrUuGYP36FQ
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Preispitujte sve: Krešimir Mišak - KORPORATIZAM iliti TOTALITARIZAM :: Duration: 01:59 :: Views: 111,206 uploaded by Velimir Gašparić :: 635 likes :: 6 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> da nije on bio bi neko drugi glavni komunjara
<SilverSpace> jelly: yep
<jelly> on je jos bio dovoljno kompetentan, i za rata, i kao diktator poslije
<jelly> ali kao vecina diktatora, nije rijesio pitanje nasljednika
<obrut> nisam neki titoljub i ne jebe me ni 5% proslost, ni ustase ni partizani ni cetnici.... al da ga jebes, doticni nije jebo ni 5% nikog, a ovi nasi precjednici i precjednice, ziva smijurija
<jelly> to su sve aparatciki i stoka sitnog zuba i sitnih ambicija
<pav> pitanje tko se zapravo vratio iz rusije
<jelly> pa, nije ni bitno, zar ne
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> obrut: to je zabluda
<SilverSpace> pav: :)
<ivoks> to se prodavalo lokalnom stanovnistvu
<pav> zapravo i ne jelly :-)
<jelly> ak je i bio ruski agent, takitak se posvadio '48 s njima pa jebiga
<ivoks> kao sto i kim jong su ili kak se vec zove, prodaje koreancima
<ivoks> jugoslavija je opstala koliko i je bas zato sto je pasala i istoku i zapadu
<ivoks> sto su i jedni i drugi voljeli tu tampon zonu
<ivoks> cim je prestalo biti bitno, juga se pocela raspadati
<pav> i točili u nju pare nemilice
<ivoks> krajem osamdesetih
<jelly> ivoks, zato su rusija i kuba potrgali nesvrstane 
<ivoks> nije im trebalo vise
<ivoks> mislim, o cem mi pricamo
<ivoks> isto kao i hrvatska danas
<jelly> ne da nije trebalo, nego je pocelo smetati
<ivoks> 1990. hrvatska je bila razvijenija od rumunjske i bugarske i madjarske i slovacke
<ivoks> 1945. jugoslavija je bila razvijenija od austrije
<ivoks> jugoslavija, skupa s ostatkom istocnog bloka, je imala najsporiji rast BDP-a u europi
<jelly> kao sto su smetale bliskoistocne drzave koje su limitirale glupost i religiju, tipa iran i avganistan '60tih, irak i libija 90-00tih
<ivoks> hrvatski BDP je u 25 godina (koliko god to smijesno zvucalo) skocio vise nego jugoslovenski u 50 godina
<ivoks> puno toga se globalno desilo od 1985. do 1995.
<ivoks> a najbitnije sto se desilo je kina
<jelly> ivoks, da, to su oni slovenci dobro odradili, juga je imala rast i vanjski dug isto kao bugarska
<jelly> tj... ne previse, ni blizu kao zapad
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> te price o napretku
<ivoks> pogledaj zabranjene dokumentarce s pocetka osamdesetih
<pav> ivoks: nije to baš skroz točno. yuga je jedno vrijeme nakon rata bilježila znatan rast
<ivoks> radnici u skveru sjede i pitaju novinara da zasto su napravili tako velika brodogradilista, kad nista ne rade
<jelly> ali interno trziste je bilo dovoljno veliko da ti korisni dijelovi zemlje mogu vuci zaostale za sobom
<ivoks> pav: 'znatan rast' je bio 1-2%
<ivoks> pav: neusporedivo manji od bilo koje zapadne zemlje
<jelly> koliki rast je imala SR Njemacka
<ivoks> i vise-manje isti kao i madjarska
<jelly> kojoj su doslovno sravnili svu industriju carpet bombingom
<ivoks> mi danas imamo 3%
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economy_of_the_Socialist_Federal_Republic_of_Yugoslavia#/media/File:Eastern_bloc_economies_GDP_1990.jpg
<ivoks> evo it usporedba
<jelly> (i to bombanje je bilo jedan od gorih ratnih zlocina u ww2)
<pav> https://tkojejohngalt.files.wordpress.com/2015/11/comp.png
<jelly> ivoks, imamo tako jer se mentalitet ne mijenja
<pav> evo ti usporedni graf
<ivoks> eto i sto vidis na njemu
<ivoks> 10 godina *stajanja*
<ivoks> a ostalo manji rast nego bilo tko drugi
<ivoks> zbog tih zadnjih 10 godina se juga raspala
<pav> ha njemačka jelly .... Nije ni čudno, za zemlju koja je započela rat :-)
<ivoks> ne zbog milosevica, tudjama, srba, hrvata, pravoslava i sta ja znam
<ivoks> od 1950. do 1980. juga je poduplala BDP
<ivoks> sve ostale zemlje su ga utrostrucile
<ivoks> ili upeterostrucile
<ivoks> s time da na ovom grafu imas portugal, spanjolsku, grcku
<ivoks> zemlje koje su imale diktature do kaj, 70ih?
<obrut> jebote, sta se raspisali, znao sam da cu pogrijesiti sto sam uopce ista napisao, pogotovo sto ista napisano nema apsolutno nikakve ideje s onim sto sam ja napisao
<jelly> :-)
<ivoks> obrut: pa razgovaramo o ekonojimi
<ivoks> danas mi ne ide tipkanje
<pav> meni ovo govori mnogo više o raspadu juge nego išta https://twitter.com/DejanFpzg/status/878680683694174208
<jelly> pitanje je sto ce biti s rusijom poslije putina
<obrut> ivoks: ja sam pricao o licnostima, nikakvoj ekonomiji, super jugoslaviji i kojecemu
<pav> jelly: i posle Tita - Tito! :-D
<ivoks> obrut: pa mi i ne pricamo o tvojoj temi :)
<obrut> 10:27 < ivoks> obrut: to je zabluda
<obrut> i onda je krenulo
<pav> jelly je kriv 
<ivoks> pav: ako pogledas, to je samo mapa europe prije 1. svjetskog rata
<pav> i Time Zone po Titu
<jelly> pav, u toj slici istra ne bi bila u "sredisnjoj" evropi nego u talijanskom dijelu
<ivoks> ne trebas biti neki intelektualac za to
<jelly> austrougarska je naime... izgubila rat
<ivoks> 10:25 < obrut> nisam neki titoljub i ne jebe me ni 5% proslost, ni ustase ni partizani ni cetnici.... al da ga jebes, doticni nije jebo ni 5% nikog, a ovi nasi precjednici i precjednice, ziva smijurija
<ivoks> obrut: ^ to i je zabluda.
<ivoks> doticnog su jebali kad su htjeli
<ivoks> a onda im je postao dosadan pa su zatvorili pipu
<jelly> zato se ekonomija i okrenula libiji i iraku
<jelly> i Naseru i Nehruu :-)
<obrut> problem je u tome sto se nikad nije isporucio jugoslavenski svemirski program i sto su na kraju to pokusali isplatiti prodajom jugica... znam, gledo sam dokumentarac :)
<jelly> i to je islo do cca 1976
<jelly> :-D svemirski program
<pav> dada, svemirski program i atentat na kennedy-a
<obrut> jelly: jes gledo http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5518022/ ? predobar :)
<obrut> ja se odvaljivao u kinu
<jelly> znam na koji mislis, al ga nisam odgledao
<pav> Milka Triple Choco Cocoa!
<ivoks> obrut: sinoc smo bas pricali o tom dokumentarcu
<ivoks> nes ti gluposti
<obrut> sta gluposti ?
<ivoks> da je jugoslavija prodala svemirski program SAD-u
<ivoks> zbog cega su ovi mogli onda u svemir
<ivoks> a jadna juga nije mogla jer bi bankrotirala
<obrut> to je mockumentary, zajebancija... nemos to proglasit glupim :)
<ivoks> pa ljudi vjeruju u to
<pav> omg ivoks 
<obrut> ma vjeruju kitu, mos mislit
<pav> pa vjeruju i da je kraj svijeta blizu
<obrut> cijelo kino se odvaljivalo od smijeha
<ivoks> pa jucer lik sjedi i prica
<jelly> opet?!
<ivoks> i ja ga gledam i ne vjerujem
<obrut> ima hrpa tih mockumentarija koje ljudi popuse... znas, ima ih koji puse i blairwitch project... to ne znaci da su uradci glupi jer su izmisljeni :)
<jelly> ono kad a sajtu veli "Održavamo postojeće sustave koje ugrađujemo, od prijave smetnje riješvamo problem unutar 24 sata." a lik na telefonu, nakon sto drugi dan zovem, veli "znate to je pod normalnim uvjetima" i "ne, necemo to maknuti sa web stranice"
<pav> Well, I woke up this morning, and I got myself a beer
<pav> The future's uncertain, and the end is always near
<jelly> prvi dan kad sam zvao teta je rekla da ce me serviser nazvati za dogovor, ali nije spomenula da ce to biti za 2-3 dana
<obrut> relativno nedavno sam gledao neki o zataskavanju slijetanja na mjesec nakon sto se na jednom forumu i njuzima pricalo o doticnim... ekipa to uzela za ozbiljno za svoje zavjeraske teme i vjeruju u to... pa prosjecno iteligentan covjek vidi da je izmisljeno.... a poprilicno je uvjerljiviji od ovog jugosvermirskog
<jelly> prosjecno inteligentan covjek ima iq 100 i glasa za trumpa :-)
<jelly> pardon, ako mu je dobro, ne glasa uopce
<jelly> prosjecno (median) inteligentan hrvat glasa za nikoga, pa tek daleko iza toga za hdz
<pav> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kE32pvvaDT8
<datase> ^ YouTube :: The Doors - Roadhouse Blues, BEST version (live in N.Y. 1970) [music video] :: Duration: 04:21 :: Views: 5,216,954 uploaded by JimJohnRayRobby :: 27,787 likes :: 555 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> jebes prosjeki inteligenciju kao mjerilo icega
<pav> upravo tako jelly 
<pav> Bandić - vječiti gradonačelik. Izabran sa 100K glasova max
<pav> tko još koristi optičke uređaje (DVD/CD/BR) u kućnim strojevima? To je pojeftinilo do besvjesti
<obrut> pav: ja imam ugradjen, ali ne koristim :)
<pav> hehe obrut,znam Å¡to pitam
<pav> imam i ja ugrađen, pa svaku put kad želim nešto zaprižiti otpuhujem višemjesečnu prašinu iz njega
<pav> LITE ON DVD-RW 100kn
<pav> oh, https://www.facebook.com/9gagwtf/videos/320802531677616/
<pav> The Ultimate Chicken Yodeller :-D
<ivoks> znaci... BDP juge je od 1950 do 1990 dosao sa 2000 na 5000 dolara. BDP hrvatske je od 1990 do 2008 dosao sa 5000 na 15000 (sad je pao na 12000, ali ici ce opet gore)
<ivoks> da zatvorimo tu pricu :)
<ivoks> BDP slovenije je 2008 bio preko 25000
<SilverSpace> jelly: kad si prosjecan onda nisi ni vrit ni mimo 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> u zivotu samo moras imat srece 
<obrut> SilverSpace: a ti pjevas "nesretnik sam od rodjenja...."
<SilverSpace> http://www.banzaj.pl/pictures/aktualnosci/rozne/rozrywka/Rzemioslo/noz_z_lancucha_2.jpg
<SilverSpace> guba noz
<SilverSpace> obrut: yep 
<SilverSpace> obrut: tko to pjeva 
<obrut> nemam pojma, pejakovic/stavros/... il tak neko ?
<obrut> google kaze Pejakovic :)
<SilverSpace> Zlatko Pejaković
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> btw, ovaj gore noz, nije bas ergonomicna rucka
<SilverSpace> al je guba 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jd1XjAtYUu8
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Nesretnik Sam Od Rođenja - Zlatko Pejaković with English translation :: Duration: 03:51 :: Views: 3,932 uploaded by VideoBook :: 17 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> lol
<obrut> jos davno na faksu, sjedi ekipica, slusa se Led Zeppelin, na telki taman koncert Pejakovica... telka stisana... na nekim pjesmama je bilo jebeno gledat ovog kak nesto plesucka i skace po stejdzu, a u pozadini Zeppelini pice, odvaljivali smo se
<dusko> ljudi trebam pomoc ako ima neko
<sillyslux> pitaj, ako ko zna, reci ce ti
<sillyslux> osim ono.. selis se i triba ti ko pomoc nosit stvari
<dusko> kako da vidim statistike napajanja na desktop PC 
<dusko> kortistim Linux Mint Serena
<sillyslux> sensors je komanda u konzoli
<sillyslux> lm-sensors je paket koji triba instalirati
<sillyslux> sensors-detect triba pokrenit nakon instalacije
<dusko> a jel mogu vidjeti kolika je snaga mog napajanja npr 500W i tako nesto
<sillyslux> ovisi o cipu
<sillyslux> 500w... tesko
<sillyslux> mozda powertop tu pomaze neznam
<sillyslux> jesi li?
<SilverSpace> hm
<obrut> ode haker, predomislio se
<obrut> uglavnom, koliko sam vidio, Mr. Robot je popularizirao Kali linux distribuciju :)
<SilverSpace>   cpufreq stats: 2.05 GHz:4,16%, 1.85 GHz:2,27%, 1.65 GHz:2,64%, 1.40 GHz:3,20%, 1.20 GHz:3,40%, 1000 MHz:3,94%, 800 MHz:80,40%  (241671)
<SilverSpace> uglavnom proc miruje 
<SilverSpace> :)
<sillyslux> vau moja zna samo 1.6GHz i 2.4
<sillyslux> ova druga 800, 1066 i 1333MHz
<SilverSpace> nisam ni znao da moze tak raditi
<SilverSpace> available frequency steps: 2.05 GHz, 1.85 GHz, 1.65 GHz, 1.40 GHz, 1.20 GHz, 1000 MHz, 800 MHz
<sillyslux> di si dobio te statse?
<SilverSpace> cpufreq-info
<sillyslux> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/stats/time_in_state
<sillyslux> 2400000 170548
<sillyslux> 1600000 22744336
<obrut> moj korovi (na workstationu) cijelo vrijeme vise na 800 :)
<sillyslux> moj kad skoci na 2.4 to drzi do 10 sekundi pa se grije >60°C i zato smanji opet na 1.6
<sillyslux> i tak... ono... cpufreq stats: 2.40 GHz:0.74%, 1.60 GHz:99.26%
<jelly> heh, elou world
<jelly> --> Exagone313 (exa@elou.world) 
<jelly> englezi nece skuzit tu domenu
<pav> lol jelly 
<obrut> no lijepo... https://docs.openstack.org/
<jelly> the Liberty Bell nakon Trumpovog govora, vrlo prikladno
<jelly> (marš koji je možda najpoznatiji po Monty Python špici)
<obrut> e moja racunovotkinja... ne zna za CC... uglavnom, upravo sam dobio popis mail adresa oveceg broja klijenata :P
<obrut> kao i oni moju :P
<Mmike> obrut, sad odgovori sa: "E, a, kacmo na pivo? :D" :)
<ivoks> ka'emo na pivo
<obrut> hehe, upravo uletio suncobran u peloton na touru :) cudo pa nije bilo masovnog pada :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: gdje gledas
<obrut> eurosport
<ivoks> "Kome god treba energije, neka samo nazove", rekao je Trump.
<ivoks> :D
<obrut> jel ostavio broj ?
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FP8bQWQcPMw
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Oddly Satisfying Video :: Duration: 10:21 :: Views: 1,046,194 uploaded by Rocketscience :: 2,018 likes :: 709 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux> http://www.oddee.com/item_98695.aspx
<jelly> ivoks, buraz veli da je plin iz US jedno 2-3x skuplji od ruskog, tak da... zovi, samo zovi, al ces i platit
<sillyslux> ae, kak nebi bilo skuplja dostava is amerika negoliz rusije
<sillyslux> ali je .hr usla u g20?
<Mmike> ja citao da je i americki plin losiji, tj, vise ga treba, uz to, ti 'tankeri' su veliki i sjebat ce, vele, Jadran
 * Mmike bi na pivo
<Mmike> ili makar gemist
<Mmike> pre vruce je opet u zagrebu
<obrut> vis, mogo bi ja sok napravit
<SilverSpace> Mmike: je hladni gemist
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ne pre hladni
<Mmike> pre vruce je
<sillyslux> http://www.silentpcreview.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=69745&p=605880
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kakva je klopa u Batak Grill
<CrazyLemon> Mmike https://paste.sh/AuvIpMIP#3fwA_jFddCOB5gQKBc3vtzvE    evo nešto novo za povraying.html
<jelly> kaj je to, 6core, 12HT?
<CrazyLemon> da
<SilverSpace> https://www.theverge.com/2016/6/22/11999598/bentley-mulsanne-gigapixel-nasa-photo
<SilverSpace> hm ni lipe vise ne moz sakrit
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DED8pwbW0AEcTED.jpg
<SilverSpace> Å¡print
<SilverSpace> 2km
<ivoks> jelly: pa znamo da je
<obrut> CrazyLemon: dak to na tome zavrti kvm i digni ponesto (6,12,24) virtualki pa reci kak radi :)
<obrut> s/dak to/daj ti/
<CrazyLemon> obrut stani..prvo ide clean install 
<obrut> CrazyLemon: el gledas Tour ?
<CrazyLemon> obrut bacim oko svako toliko da :)
<CrazyLemon> ali zadnja dva dana ne
<CrazyLemon> zadnja dva dana Å¡raufam PC :)
<CrazyLemon> jučer začeo..i onda vidim da mi od PSUja cpu power cable je jedno 2cm prekratak :)
<SilverSpace> razvuci ga 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kaj je 2cm
<obrut> SilverSpace: kazes, i ti svog razvuces 2cm :)
<CrazyLemon> vuko sam ga na sve strane
<CrazyLemon> ništa nije pomoglo :D
<CrazyLemon> ali zato ovaj sad PSU ima zero RPM \o/
<SilverSpace> obrut: ti to iz iskustva pitas :)
<SilverSpace> LN
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ok, dobra
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, ooo, fino!
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, kol'ko para, i na kojoj ploci to vrtis?
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, turim gore, sam da se skinem i to, sad sam doma doso
<obrut> Mmike: pa da, jeben rezultat... ocito povray izvlaci max iz paralelizma :)
<CrazyLemon> Mmike: ~ 240€ na MSI B250 tomahawk
<CrazyLemon> B350*
<sillyslux> 200bokte
<obrut> ja razmisljam uzet 1700, 8/16, ali nikako da se odlucim na korak... da se ne sjebem ak bude problema s virtualizacijom
<sillyslux> uf nakon 5 godina, i ja hocu ponovo virtualizirati
<sillyslux> ono nekad je bio xen, sta bi danas uzeo? xen mi je bio bas dobar
<obrut> kvm ? :)
<sillyslux> prije misec dana sam pokrenio taj stari server i jos bi sve radilo
<obrut> ja imam openstack dignut doma i s njim upravljam sa virtualkama
<sillyslux> jeli s kvmom isto mogu pci pass-through konfigurirati?
<sillyslux> net disk usb i slicno preusmjerit ravno u virualku?
<sillyslux> na desktopu sam ima lip conky koji mije pokaza xentop sa servera
<sillyslux> hocu to natrag
<CrazyLemon> ja imam problema sa ubuntu installom :D
<CrazyLemon> nece pop
<CrazyLemon> nece pa da ga je..
<sillyslux> popkajpop
<sillyslux> pop3?!
<obrut> sillyslux: pci pass-through bi trebo radit... usb i pizdarie se ne sjecam da li sam isprobavo.. uglavnom drzim servercice na virtualkama, desktope ne bas...
<CrazyLemon> nista pop..enter stisnuo prije nego sto je trebalo :)
<obrut> CrazyLemon: koja verzija ? upogoni zadnji zadnji
<CrazyLemon> obrut: probao 17.04 ali nece
<CrazyLemon> kernel panic i ustavi se install
<CrazyLemon> sada skidam 16.04.2
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, mosh fotkat panic?
<CrazyLemon> Mmike: tesko..u ubiquity terminalu je..a tamo se vide dve-tri linije od jednom
<CrazyLemon> idem probat jesu li svi kabli kako treba povezani i izvadit jedan ram stick
<Mmike> potjeraj memtest
<CrazyLemon> budem
<sillyslux> obrut jos nisam brisa taj disk sa servera, ima virtualku za pxe, pa mi je  tu jedan desk, a druga je s nekim xvfb i vnc pa mi je tu i drugi desk
<Mmike> na sljemenu je 23
<Mmike> pogodite di idem radit sutra
<pav> Mmike: na Sljeme?                                                                                                                   
<sillyslux> ram cupat... haha kako volim te igre
<Mmike> pav, lizalica :)
<sillyslux> jednom sam sastavio 60 racunala s kolegom i svaki 2 ram nam je bio u kurcu
<sillyslux> memtest i danu i nocu
<pav> Mmike: :-D
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, kol'ko MHzova ima taj Ryzen?
<CrazyLemon> Mmike: 3.2-3.6 nešto tako
<Mmike> veli AMD 3.2
<Mmike> super rezultat
<Mmike> 1700 kuna, srca ti, a opro moj i7-4790K
<CrazyLemon> možda bi bio malo bolji rezultat da mi nije sve crashalo u backgroundu :D
<Mmike> kad instaliras stroj onda ga bootni u singleuser mode
<Mmike> i onda zavrti povray
<Mmike> naime, xenial i kasniji ubuntuji
<Mmike> od 3.19 kernela mislim
<Mmike> ili tak nest
<Mmike> imaju thermald 
<Mmike> koj izabrije da CPU nesmije bit topliji od 75C i onda pocne throttlat cpu
<Mmike> recmo, na laptopu (W520), imam neki i7, i njemu treba oko 4m30sec da povray bench napravi
<Mmike> upgradeiram na xenial, i treba skoro 6 minuta
#ubuntu-hr 2017-07-07
<sillyslux> 4:04 sati je... covjek pronade service menu jednog monitora... monitor on time 31705hrs, power-cycle-count je 40857...
<sillyslux> covjek se misli, bolje ic lec...
<Mmike> obrut, ne vidim zakaj bi ryzen bio los, za kvmanje, ima 2 jezgre vise, recimo, od mog grintela
<Mmike> doduse, treba natovarit 30+ virtualki i svaka hrpu memorije, pa da vidimo
<vileni> Mmike: bio je neki bug vezan uz to
<Mmike> jel?
<Mmike> kelner related?
<vileni> ne sjecam se uopce detalja, mislim da bi obrut znao
<Mmike> obrut, ajde!
<obrut> ne mogu sad ;) pretrazi logovena #linux-hr :)
<hbogner> Mmike, jeb'ga, nisam stigao istestirat onaj ryzen, odmah otisao dalje, jedva sam ga stigo uslukat
<Mmike> hbogner, a kaj sad, nije problem :)
<hbogner> Mmike, ak bude sljedeci duze vremena probam testirat
<vileni> Mmike: citam da se pecenjara remetinec zatvorila
<vileni> da vlasnik ulaze u burger bar :D
<Mmike> vileni, ono tam u remetincu?
<Mmike> ha, jbg :)
<Mmike> srbin je i tak za klasu bolji
<Mmike> iako je ono bilo kultno mjesto
<vileni> ma, 1/4 klase bolji
<Mmike> nije dobra ova K350, tipke joj imaju prevelik hode
<vileni> :)
<vileni> meni su to bila top 3 mjesta, kosta, srbin, remetinac
<vileni> navodno je burger bar na velesajmu njegov i sad ce to kao siriti
<vileni> tuzna su to vremena kad pecenjare zatvaras da otvoris burger bar
<Mmike> vileni, slazem se :(
<Mmike> vileni, trebamo otic u 'makedonski merak'
<Mmike> tamo je jako jako dobar rostilj
<vileni> di je to
<Mmike> al' sam bio navecer, uz 22 gemista i trube na uhu, pa mozda nisam dobro ocijenio
<Mmike> vileni, crnomerec
<vileni> crnomerec
<vileni> jel mozemo recimo do rijeke bolje, manje mi treba? :D
<Mmike> vileni, ma, to cemo na zimu, ne sad :)
<Mmike> ja i tak picim skoro na otok isto pa kad se vratim :)
<Mmike> mozda mi je K350 bila samo pre nagnuta
<Mmike> sad sam smanjio nagib pa cemo vbideti...
<vileni> ja danas u ri idem, sljedeci vikend na losinj po zenu, dijete, psa
<Mmike> aha, ti si doma jos?
<Mmike> kad kreces u .ri?
<vileni> poslije posla
<SilverSpace> jutr
<SilverSpace> mrzim kad mi steka stream
<obrut> koji stream ?
<SilverSpace> f1
<SilverSpace> kaj pitas
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> pih :)
<obrut> neki ileg^H^H^H^Hbesplatni ili ? :)
<obrut> ja sam uzeo pretplatu na eurosport (jedino sto povremeno i pogledam osim pokoje emisije na HRT-u jednom mjesecno) i bas mi je ok... streamovi u HD-u, videoteka s propustenim eventima, dodatni kanali za neke evente, multikamere za neke evente...
<obrut> obzirom da je glupi Samsung odjebo plugin, gledam preko chromecasta i stvar cak i radi
<SilverSpace> eh ja bi isto nesto sigurno da dela
<SilverSpace> ovak se snalazim 
<SilverSpace> tvoji bivsi imaju arene samo kaj su preskupi
<obrut> inace, imam doma kao smarttv, nisam ga uzeo radi "smarta" nego nisam mogao kupit telku s takvim karakteristikama bez "smarta"... imam htpc i na njemu baziram sve... i naravno, cini mi se da imam dobar stav  u smislu da su smart tv-ovi sranje s tim proprietary pizdarijama i aplikacijama... na ovom svom svakih koliko toliko dodje obavijest da aplikacija prestaje s radom tad i tad i djenja... aplikacija sve manje i manje.. htpc lak
<obrut> meni na tim arenama nema apsolutno nista zanimljivo :)
<obrut> niti sportklubovima
<vileni> obrut: koliko je pretplata?
<obrut> vileni: 25EUR za cijelu godinu
<vileni> mene ova na motogp kosta koliko i tv paket kod iskona
<vileni> pa to je nista
<vileni> jel imaju motogp? :D
<obrut> pa da :) fakat nisu neke pare...
<obrut> nemam pojma, ima nekih motora i auta, to je sigurno :)
<vileni> mene ce ispasti ~140eur
<vileni> https://www.tportal.hr/media/thumbnail/w1000/559360.jpeg
<obrut> wtf ? neki vanzemaljac ?
<vileni> obrut: kaze 5L tekucine za stakla na krivi cep
<SilverSpace> vileni: skupo 
<SilverSpace> skupo :(
<sillyslux> https://www.facebook.com/jailhouse.duvier/posts/10211496131151380
<sillyslux> #hamburg
<SilverSpace> obrut: https://www.pine64.org/?product=rock64-media-board-computer
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: yep g4
<sillyslux> g4x5
<SilverSpace> tak je i hitler poceo na ljevici
<sillyslux> hihihihi
<sillyslux> ali ajd... taj nije vise ziv...
<SilverSpace> obrut: zanimljiva ova plocica
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: hvala bogu :)
<sillyslux> da i ako hoces malo jacu, te 4gb, opet placas +/- skupo
<obrut> SilverSpace: jel ima gdje detaljnijih specifikacija
<obrut> ok, kreten, ne gledam dobro :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.pine64.org/?page_id=7147
<SilverSpace> :)
<sillyslux> http://wiki.pine64.org/index.php/ROCK64_Main_Page
<obrut> ja sam u potrazi za plocicom koja mi treba za neke stvari, nema jos kandidata koji zadovoljava kriterije :)
<vileni> obrut: rb2011 mi ne ruta preko 220mbit
<sillyslux> 2x11 pins "Pi P5+" GPIO Header (with 2nd 10/100Mbps Ethernet pins)
<sillyslux> dual network?!
<obrut> vileni: hmm, da .. ocito treba platit za vece brzine.. ja jos nisam testirao svoj novi router, ak danas ne zaglavim s necim, budem
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kaj cekaju sa nadogradnjom rpi_a
<sillyslux> SilverSpace, to mislis na rpi4?
<obrut> meni treba nesto sto kosta kao rpi, da ima performaske ko 3-ja i da ima ugradjen neki storage... ne mora imat gomilu usb portova, ne treba imat gpio pinove i nepotrebne djidje, mora imat ethernet
<obrut> ne mora imat ni graficku ak bas.. dovoljna je i serijska konzola :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: eh i da svira po mogucnosti 
<obrut> cak ne mora ni svirat :)
<SilverSpace> ova plocica je zanimljiva ali jebiga kad kupis sve kaj treba kosta ko neki pc
<obrut> tak je sa svim tim djidjama.. naizgled jeftino... kuciste (komad plastike) - bum, 8 EUR
<SilverSpace> odoh se hladit vruce mi je 
<obrut> kada ? bara ? Maksimirsko jezero ? Sljeme ?
<SilverSpace> u dnevni boravak pod klimu :P
<sillyslux> hm https://www.pine64.org/?product=rock64-stereo-audio-dac-add-on-board
<vileni> obrut: koji je novi?
<sillyslux> znaci dual lan
<obrut> vileni: ma hap-ac...
<obrut> nist posebno
<obrut> sillyslux: bome, jeftiniji DAC nego ovi koji se prodaju za rpi
<sillyslux> dac? cemu to? gle rj45!
<obrut> pa za slusanje muzike :)
<sillyslux> ahh, sa bi in bacija neke 200 300€
<hbogner> obrut, pitao si za atome nekidan? a kaj bi ti s njima? mi imamo supermicro ploce sa atomima
<obrut> hbogner: dizo neke servise :)
<obrut> ta djubrat ne trosi puno, a ima coreova
<hbogner> jesi vidio: http://www.asrock.com/microsite/Beebox/ mozda ti to pase jer je mozda jeftinije?
<obrut> hbogner: premalo memorije
<hbogner> aha
<hbogner> znaci ti bi jaci atom cpu, vise memorije
<hbogner> max sto sam vidio da moze je 64gb na atom plocu
<obrut> to je za ovo i vise nego dovoljno, 16 GB bi bilo skroz ok
<hbogner> ja ni neznam koje su cjene tih atomica
<Mmike> obrut: eurosport ne prenosi F1?
<Mmike> bah, to k'o da sam pitao ivoksa de se dobra mazda moze kupit :)
<Mmike> fino gori u zagrebu
<obrut> Mmike: mislim da ne, ima neke auto i moto utrke, samo pitanje koje... relije prenose
<Mmike> da, to je kul
<ivoks> Mmike: sve mazde su iste jer dolaze iz iste tvornice
<Mmike> a di si uplatio to? preko kodija?
<Mmike> ma, htio sam rec 'silverspace i dobar gemist', al' sam onda skuzio da lik zna di je dobar gemist, pa mi nije nista drugo preostalo
<Mmike> priznajem da je ovo lose bilo :)
<obrut> Mmike: ne, preko weba se registriro, platio paypalom i dobio username i password, mozes gledat ili preko browsera ili preko neke aplikacije android/win/mac odnosno preko aplikacija za smart tv-ove
<obrut> Mmike: ja pokrenem app na tabletu i onda sibnem na chromecast
<Mmike> obrut: kul!
<Mmike> obrut: a prek kodija nisi nit probao ili znas da se nemre?
<obrut> nisam ni probao
<obrut> gledo sam prvo preko app na telki, a je samsung poceo srat pa sam se prebacio na tablet+chromecast
<obrut> Mmike: prije su davali mjesec dana dzabe, ak jos daju, probaj
<Mmike> obrut: url imas handy?
<obrut> http://www.eurosportplayer.com/
<obrut> inace kosta 2.99EUR mjesecno... znaci ak pratis sezonske sportove, platis samo za sezone
<obrut> ja sam prosle godine platio za 6-9 mjesec (Giro/Tour/Vuelta), al sad sam uzeo fino godisnju pa me zaboli :)
<obrut> e sad, ne znam jel plus ili minus, ali s novim uslugama i nacinom poslovanja, imaju i druge novosti: HR komentatori na live prijenosima :P
<obrut> sto je ok za ekipu koja ne zna engleski, al ima komentatora koji mozda jesu ok sportasi, ali su losi komentatori :)
<Mmike> od kad je mladen delic oso...
<ivoks> kaj, jos uvijek gori?
<obrut> Mmike: problem je sto komentator mora jako dobro poznavat sport... sto recimo u biciklizmu, ako nisi vozio, ne znas :) a sami sportasi nisu nuzno i dobri komentatori kako se zna vidjet i cut :)
<Mmike> obrut: yup
<Mmike> obrut: zato je "divota" slusati blazicka kad kenja o formuli1
<Mmike> al' zato majstor zna tko je sve 33 puta pljunuo na startu iza desnog ramena ako je s lijeve strane bio ferrarijev vozac, od 1957me pa do danas
<obrut> ako netko spusti cijenu garaze s 8500EUR na 8000, sta mislite do koliko bi se to jos dalo spustit ? :)
<obrut> prodavac je sam spustio, vidio da nema sanse prodat za te pare
<obrut> 13 kvadrata
 * Mmike bi stan veci
<obrut> ja isto.. ali sam zakljucio da mi je lakse prvo uzet garazu i malo olaksat zivot, onda smislit plan za kupnju veceg stana
<Mmike> velis, da prebacis sve u garazu
<Mmike> ma ja ne zelim kupit stan
<Mmike> nemam para za to
<obrut> da :)
<Mmike> unajmio bi veci stan a ovaj bi iznajmio
<Mmike> jos mi kreda za ovaj istice za 2 godine, i onda nemam kreditno opterecenje
<obrut> da znam kako provuci optiku od stana do garaze, slozio bih i datacentar dolje, ima struju :)
<Mmike> jos ak uspijem izkombinirat autolizing, eeee
<Mmike> obrut: treba ti ONT s obje strane :)
<obrut> uglavnom, imam u stanu gomilu pizdarija, 3 bicikla, kajak, vesla, tri satora, kolekcije casopisa... bogtepitaj
<obrut> zena luda
<ivoks> jucer sam nasao jedrilicu
<ivoks> za 300k kuna
<ivoks> iz 2008.
<ivoks> sok i nevjerica
<ivoks> renovirana prosle godine
<obrut> koliko metara ?
<ivoks> 11
<vileni> obrut: reci 7k i odi :)
<vileni> pogledaj koliko je dugo u prodaji
<vileni> kod mene je jedna za 8k vec godinu dana, jer nema ciste papire
<vileni> ostale 3 traze po 16-18k
<obrut> tu kod nas je bila jedna za oko 3k EUR, nisam ni probo zvat jer je bilo presumnjivo, dugo stajalo u oglasu :)
<ivoks> to je rent na tjedan dana vjerojatno
<obrut> dugo nisam kupovo nekretninu, sta ga da trazim od papira da provjerim ? :)
<vileni> obrut: ovo sto sam ja cuo, moras imati sve ugovore od pocetka do kraja
<vileni> od onog tko je napravio objekt te sve vlasnike u nizu
<obrut> da, znam za to i to mi je nesvhatljivo... sto ak se zagubi neki dokument, mozes se jebat bez obzira sto pise u gruntovnici
<vileni> da
<vileni> iako, navodno se moze izvuci to, ali kosta
<vileni> zato i nije prodana ova kod mene, jer trebas jos dosta para da rijesis to
<vileni> moram pitai jel hoce iznajmljivati, za to mi ne trebaju papiri :)
<obrut> ajd, bas me zanima tko nakon ovog clanak nece ic provjeravat svoje kante jel stogod instalirano :P http://thehackernews.com/2017/07/ssh-credential-hacking.html
<obrut> btw. recimo da nadjes neki trojanac za koji se zna da ga je razvila CIA i da je vjerojatno od njih doslo... jel ih mozes tuzit ?
<obrut> ja da napisem trojanca i da zarazi nekog, vjerojatno bi zavrsio na robiji
<Mmike> ima bed s ovim sljemenom
<Mmike> treba se sad spustit dolje po dete u vrtic
<obrut> gdje budes na Sljemenu ?
<ivoks> `/win 18
<vileni> https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/07/lets-encrypt-to-start-offering-free-wildcard-certificates-for-https/?comments=1
<ivoks> najcitanija vijest na bbcu danas je...
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.com/news/health-40520125
<obrut> no lijepo, samo to nam (muskarcima) jos treba :)
<obrut> sad imaju argument vise :)
<Mmike> #onokad ti jelly baci komentar na FBu :)
<jelly> sorry, zaboravio sam da to ne koristim
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> nije dobra ova K350
<sillyslux> uf vani vrucina, sezona, svita...
<sillyslux> https://vimeo.com/224458051
<datase> ^ 1000 GESTALTEN / G 20 Hamburg Summit :: Duration: 07:04 :: 22,591 plays :: 14 comments
<sillyslux> pav, od nove godine mozes dobit i wildcard certifikat od letsencrypt
<sillyslux> obrut, https://liliputing.com/2017/07/details-demise-wdlabs-hard-drives-raspberry-pi-among-things.html
#ubuntu-hr 2017-07-08
<pav> jutar
<sillyslux> eh da
<sillyslux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqblHfv-u7U
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Oliver Dragojević, Gibonni & Stjepan Hauser -Dobro jutro tugo :: Duration: 04:42 :: Views: 62,562 uploaded by sivizeko :: 210 likes :: 5 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux> ne to
<sillyslux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-Wm17Cjm7I
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Oliver Dragojevic & 2CELLOS - Lipa Moja :: Duration: 06:07 :: Views: 428,918 uploaded by 2CELLOS :: 3,837 likes :: 114 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux> lipo jutro :)
<jelly> tele2 radni puno bolje u puli u kuci nego u zg 
<jelly> radi*
<jelly> urednih 15/8
<jelly> i 50ms pink
<sillyslux> 15/8?
<sillyslux> MB down/up?
<sillyslux> ili je to 3g pa je MBit?
<jelly> 15/8 Mbps 
<jelly> 2/1 MBps
<jelly> ni blizu 150/50 ali ne znam koliko ovaj telefon uopce moze 
<sillyslux> ahh sounds like 3g ~21MBit
<sillyslux> ka i u meni
<sillyslux> tele2 nudi neki 4g ruter us onu internet tarifu
<jelly> da, za 800kn
<sillyslux> ~800kn bez ugovora a 350 uz najskuplji
<sillyslux> ugovor
<sillyslux> to ja hocu!
<jelly> rekao sam im ne hvala, ako treba uzet cu stick za 200kn od kineza ili na njuskalu
<sillyslux> samo neznam kojeg, mobilni je dobar, a je i oni s gb lanom
<sillyslux> tesko je 4g sticka
<sillyslux> tesko je naci
<sillyslux> ima nesto prilicno jeftino na amazonu
<sillyslux> ali ka neka cudna iznimka
<sillyslux> sve ostalo 100€+
<sillyslux> ali... LTE!!!
<sillyslux> imam ja 3g sticka mislim neki hsdpa+
<sillyslux> a u notabooku mozda hsdpa pa je upola sporije
<jelly> na takvom sam probao i to je bezveze, 120ms ping
<jelly> za ssh uglavnom neupotrebljivo
<sillyslux> hsdpa? umts! mislim da je to jedno te isto?!
<sillyslux> poima
<sillyslux> za ssh? lol
<sillyslux> stastasta salis se ili....?!
<sillyslux> sta?
<sillyslux> cemu fali 120ms ping?
<jelly> zasto bi se salio, ssh mi je osnovni nacin pristupa udaljenim racunalima
<sillyslux> i tu osjetis 0.1s?
<jelly> da
<sillyslux> hm :|
<jelly> iznad 30ms se primijeti
<jelly> ako je 50ms je ok, dok god je konzistentan delay cijelo vrijeme, ako varira je gore nego da je veliki delay cijelo vrijeme
<sillyslux> pa... u mene sve lokalno pa nemam iskustva :(
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/vraca-se-legendarna-tipkovnica--ibm-model-f/161189.aspx
#ubuntu-hr 2017-07-09
<sillyslux_> jutar u mom oku
<Mmike> kaj bu kisica? :D
<jelly> di ima koji stream
<jelly> hm, ak struja poskupi 20% to mi smanjuje rok otplate za tesla powerwall na 8 godina
#ubuntu-hr 2018-07-02
<SakiKnin_> dobrojutro
<jelly> obrut: kruha i igara
<jelly> manje kruha, vise igara
<phd> manje kruha i peznije, više igara
<hbogner> i tako, radim upgrade 16.04 na 18.04 :D
 * ivoks narucio macbook pro
<ivoks> puko film
<hbogner> koji klinac, stavil locale na en_us utf8 i instalira mi sve en_** locale....
<jelly> hbogner: uh, jel 18.04.1 već izašo?
<hbogner> jelly, nije jos
<hbogner> bar nije koliko ja znam
<jelly> tj. jel ima do-release-upgrade radi bez forsanja
<hbogner> do-release-upgrade -d
<jelly> neću to
<jelly> neću da budem švabo, u dotiranom filmu
<hbogner> ja pripremam jedan server za produkciju, imam i testni identican
<hbogner> sad na testnom napravio upgrade, pa cu vidjet dan-dva kak se ponasa, pa na produkciji prebacit, dok jos nije u full produkciji
<hbogner> a kad dignem produkciju nba 18.04 onda sve servise prebacujem na njega sa starog 14.04 servera :D
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQdW_C1xtAE
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Zabranjeno pušenje - Kino "Prvi Maj" :: Duration: 04:13 :: Views: 144,262 uploaded by Zabranjeno pušenje :: 328 likes :: 13 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<obrut>  dok vjetar ... njise travu... viore zastave...
<obrut> vis, mogo bi si sad na putu za Zg pustit u autu :)
<jelly> on pobjeđuje sam ali znaj
<obrut> protiv svih ! ali znaaaaj....
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DU1Y-DOgVrQ ako nastaviš dalje
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Bajaga - 442 do Beograda :: Duration: 04:42 :: Views: 3,397,291 uploaded by tino 88 :: 5,304 likes :: 234 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> tražim neke onako sa bas linijom
<obrut> bio sam relativno nedavno opet na koncertu pusenja (koliko se to uopce moze zvat pusenje) i bas se dobro zabavio
<obrut> svirali su samo stare stvari, nista novo :)
<obrut> (inace ne bi iso jer ne bi nist ni znao)
<obrut> dakle samo prva 4 albuma
<SakiKnin_> Evo u Kninu svako malo zabave
<SakiKnin_> Za vikend bio kawasaki3P
<sillyslux> lipo u kninu?
<SakiKnin_> sillyslux: lipo je, odmor za dušu i tilo
<sillyslux> ka da ima more
<sillyslux> i jos bolje!
<SakiKnin_> sillyslux: tako je :)
<sillyslux> evo sad cu i ja
<SilverSpace> dan
<sillyslux> airborne
<SilverSpace> vileni: gledas ti motogp stogod
<SilverSpace> odoh spat nocas nisam spavao
<SilverSpace> LN
<sillyslux> nocas/sinoc?
<sillyslux> kako mene taj sasavi gugl u zadnje vrime uvik baci na https://www.google.lv/
<sillyslux> Turpināt šādā valodā: latviešu Valodas iestatījumi
<sillyslux> koji k
<sillyslux> Google meklēšana - Chromium
<jelly> de si latvijac
<sillyslux> tako i bilo prije 2-3 godine kad mi je tele2 dava neki ip adrese iz svedske
<sillyslux> whois mi kaze country:        HR za ovu
<hrvoje> sillyslux: prek čeg se spajaš da te u latviju baci? :)
<sillyslux> tele2
<hrvoje> znam da su prije imali isto foru sa Å¡vedskim adresama
<hrvoje> ... tko zna koja im je logika s tim :)
<sillyslux> istekle ipv4 adrese
<sillyslux> a za ipv6 ipak jos je prerano
<obrut> zasto prerano ? :)
<CrazyLemon> IPv6 statično območje	20. 3. 2015      ..znači dobre tri godine :)
<sillyslux> pocet cemo s time kad izade ipv8
<obrut> ma ja jedva cekam ipv10 :) https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-omar-ipv10-06.html
<sillyslux> https://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/statistics.html#tab=per-country-ipv6-adoption&tab=per-country-ipv6-adoption
<obrut> 6 vec imam doma
<sillyslux> lol, hr na 0.03%
<obrut> sramota... to kad ovaj jelly ne zeli korisnicima nudit v6 :)
<sillyslux> ahh inet6 fe80::230:18ff:fea4:ae0a
<obrut> fe80 :) hehe :)
<sillyslux> :D to lokalno
<sillyslux> sve lokalne pocinju s tim, jeli?
<sillyslux> link locl
<sillyslux> pfx
<obrut> da, link local... s tim ni nemos izac preko routera
<obrut> nikad me inace glava ne boli, sad me boli ne znam koji kua... dosta kompa, treba ic gledat neki film/seriju... samo sto...
<sillyslux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UO4JsKrWZzY
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Coming Soon - Segway Drift W1 e-Skates :: Duration: 00:48 :: Views: 169,326 uploaded by Segway Europe :: 97 likes :: 75 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux> wtf
<SakiKnin_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQW7KECf0TM&t=2777s
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Eric Bogosian - Sex, Drugs, Rock & Roll @ 46:17 :: Duration: 01:41:53 :: Views: 9,441 uploaded by shareoldvideos :: 86 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/jenniferdaniel/status/1004427564679458816
<SakiKnin_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBbxDEiWeq8
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Milorad Pupovac pukao u Saboru: "Nosite me van ko Pernara malo prije!!" 02.07.2018. :: Duration: 02:33 :: Views: 136 uploaded by IvanPernarTV :: 6 likes :: 2 dislikes :: 0 favorites
#ubuntu-hr 2018-07-03
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> pih
<vileni> SilverSpace: naravno da gledam, pa placam pretplatu ;)
<SilverSpace> vileni: di placas 
<SilverSpace> njihovu 
<SilverSpace> vileni: utrke su odlicne opet
<SilverSpace> ova u nedelju mrakkkk
<vileni> da, ova prosla je najbolja unazad 3 godine barem
<vileni> placam na motogp.com
<SilverSpace> zao mi kaj lorenco opet nije pobijedio 
<SilverSpace> nisam uopce gledao kaj su rekli zasto je zaostao onako kasnije
<vileni> da, bilo bi fora da je
<vileni> imao je problema sa gripom zbog soft gume iza mislim
<vileni> a kako ga je rossi zveknuo kad mu je pobjegla prednja guma, kasnije se krizao u boxu :D
<obrut> btw kad smo vec kod potrosenih ipv4 adresa... ovi majstori u arapskim drzavama... jedan od providera recimo koristi javne ip adrese za interne servise i management adrese deviceova
<jelly> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 
<obrut> ono, interna aplikacija na koju pristup imaju samo iz intraneta, Å¡us 2 public IP adrese po serveru, 4 servera...
<obrut> svi routeri, management IP adrese javne
<SilverSpace> Cijena stražnje gume je oko 900, a prednja košta oko 450 eura. Prosječno, za trkaćega vikenda, 24 vozača potroše oko 200 guma, što stoji oko 300 tisuća eura, odnosno oko 5,7 milijuna eura po sezoni
<SilverSpace> motogp
<obrut> sta se radi s tim gumama kasnije ?
<jelly> ljuljačke?
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> i tak... naletio na fine scammere
<obrut> zvali me na mobitel, super investicije, poslali fino uvjerljiv mail s linkovima na stvari... prosjecni covjek bi nasjeo na pricu
<jelly> hrvatski pričaju?
<obrut> nope, britanski engleski
<obrut> firma postoji, ima web... ima profil na bloombergu ... laznom... guglas, spominje se na dosta sajtova, a gro sajtova fejkovi ima samo neka vijest o njima i nista drugo :)
<obrut> jedva cekam da frajer sutra nazove
<jelly> otkud im tvoj broj onda
<obrut> e to je dobro pitanje
<obrut> mislim da im je uvalila jedna HR agencija
<jelly> https://robertheaton.com/2018/07/02/stylish-browser-extension-steals-your-internet-history/
<obrut> zato ja i ne instaliravam te jebene ekstenzije pogotovo kad ne znas tko se krije iza
<jelly> ^ ovo koristim vec 3-4 godine za zacrniti web stranice po noci za lakse citanje, prodali ekstenziju nekom jos 2017 i sad je puna trackinga i skuplja svaki URL
<jelly> a ono, bila sitna ekstenzija za lakse overrideanje CSS-a
<Mmike> Koristi li tko tu Thunderbvird?
<Mmike>  * ivoks narucio macbook pro <-- poludio skroz :)
<ivoks> jel jos uvijek imas iphone?
<Mmike> imma
<Mmike> imam
<ivoks> Mmike: ovo na sto lici gnome3 je uzas i ne zelim biti dio toga
<Mmike> al' cim se vratim iz bolnice utapam iphone i vracam se na android
<ivoks> ostali DE su jos gori
<ivoks> zakaj si u bolnici opce?
<Mmike> pogotovo sad u bolnici kad sam koristio telefon intenzivnije sam popizdio
<Mmike> ivoks, MATE, ja to koristim na laptopima i odlican je. K'o gnome2. KDE koristim doma i onak.... radi, u svakom slucaju, bolje od gnometa3 ili unityja :)
<Mmike> ivoks, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guillain%E2%80%93Barr%C3%A9_syndrome
<datase> ^ Guillain–Barré syndrome is a rapid-onset muscle weakness caused by the immune system damaging the peripheral nervous system. The initial symptoms are typically changes in sensation or pain along with muscle weakness, beginning in the...
<ivoks> moras se malo i kretati
<Mmike> o, krecem se
<Mmike> u krapinskim toplicama sam na rehabilitaciji
<Mmike> fizikalna terapija i to sve
<ivoks> tstststs
<Mmike> smrsavio sam 7 kila :) al' ne zbog terapije nego normalne prehrane
<ivoks> bravo bravo
<Mmike> dorucak u 8, rucak u 12:30, vecera u 18
<Mmike> nema prezderavanja nego pojedem porciju koju dobijem
<Mmike> i - nisam gladan
<Mmike> sad ce bit challenge zadrzati to kad se doma vratim :D
<ivoks> jesi se oporavio?
<ivoks> Mmike: ja sam toliko zadovoljan iphoneom da sam se cak prebacio na iOS 12beta
<ivoks> a i draga je presla na iphone isto
<jelly> kolega koji nonstop drka po ajfonu veli da mu je 12beta dosta brza 
<ivoks> je
<ivoks> i notifikacije su super
<Mmike> ivoks, oporavljam se, jos gledam u kriz i usna gornja mi ne radi bas
<ivoks> :/
<Mmike> al' hodam normalno, mogu tipkat, klavir sviram k'o veliki :)
<jelly> to je super, koliko je vremena proslo od dijagnoze?
<Mmike> ajfon je drekav, ima 1001 glitch, k'o i android
<Mmike> samo kaj mi je UI na androidu bolji
<Mmike> manje moram drkat da napravim nest
<Mmike> recimo, notifikacije na iosu su mi uzas (nemam pojma kak su na iosu 12)
<ivoks> drugacije
<ivoks> grupira ih
<Mmike> onda, reicmo - bluetooth. ak imam 2 uredjaja, onda mi se treci nece spojit, cak nit ako ugasim ova dva od prije
<Mmike> i onda moram obrisat divajs i dodat ga nazad
<ivoks> za razliku od androida di bluetooth opce ne radi
<ivoks> :D
 * jelly se pomirio s tim da ce svakih par godina neki kufer potrgati UI, koji god OS da koristi
<Mmike> meni je na xperiji bluetooth radio ok
<jelly> nikog nije briga za user experience 
<Mmike> doduse, na iphoneu imam stanje baterije BT uredjaja, to android nema (nije imao)
<jelly> a sto si stariji to ti vise nepotrebne izmjene idu na onu stvar
<Mmike> onda, recimo, kad sam na bt sluski i dobijem drugi poziv, i javim se na njega, onda taj poziv ode na telefon
<Mmike> a ne na slusalicu
<Mmike> i tak
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> meni ne
<Mmike> to me sad pogotovo u bolnici jebe
<ivoks> meni mjuta postojeci poziv
<Mmike> ja imam iphone6plus sa iosom 11.3.nesto
<ivoks> i onda mi pocne zvoniti na sluski novi poziv
<Mmike> meni ne mjuta
<ivoks> javim se, obavim razgovor
<Mmike> da mi mjuta, ubio bi ga :)
<ivoks> i onda me vrati na prvi poziv
<Mmike> znaci, pricam normalno s osobom A
<Mmike> osoba B zove, i cujem u sluski 'plinkiiplink'
<ivoks> da, to je malo iritantno
<Mmike> i velim osobi A 'e, aj zovem te poslije'
<Mmike> i osoba A poklopi, i stisnem NA SLUSKI da se javim osobi B
<Mmike> e taj poziv je na ajfonu
<Mmike> i onda moram dkat po onome da ga prebacim nazad na slusku
<jelly> jel se moze na ajfonu klik usporiti da drzanje prsta sekundu bude klik a ne drag?
<Mmike> jelly, pojma
<jelly> ne znam sta bi dao roditeljima od smartfonov
<Mmike> ugl, na ajfonu moram vise dragat/klikat po telefonu za iste akcije, u odnosu na android
<Mmike> ono kaj mi je jebeno na ajfonu su sikjuriti apdejti
<Mmike> ak nemas googlephone, na androidima je to sraje
<Mmike> ugl, godinu i pol sam izdrzao, i fala al' ne fala
<Mmike> to k'o da me netko na windowse sad vrati - izdrzao bih, i onda bih popizdio :)
<jelly> mora imati konzistentno ponasanje, mora ne pamtiti kontekst za aplikacije u backgroundu (ili uopce nemati background), nego kad se nesto otvori da uvijek izgleda isto
<Mmike> jelly, ajfon
<Mmike> ak nisu power useri, ajfon je ok
<Mmike> najbitnije je da ima sikjuriti apdejte
<Mmike> pa nece starci pobrat neki kurac
<jelly> i mora radit ok za artriticne prste
<jelly> a ne da slucajno dovuces nesto i nema ga vise
<jelly> odvuces*
<Mmike> a tesko ce to sjebat
<Mmike> dosta je stupidno
<jelly> svi androidi koje sam do sad vidio su katastrofa
<Mmike> malo je iritantno sto trebas 'home' tipku 101 put stisnut da dodjes do hometa :)
<jelly> to je ok, ako je uvijek isto
<Mmike> jelly, a da im kupis staru nokiju neku? :D
<jelly> na nokiji nema "fri" chat/video aplikacija 
<jelly> whatsapp/telegram/viber/skype/kurac
<Mmike> nema
<jelly> i kak ce onda mama chatat sa prijateljicom u NL
<jelly> (audio chat jeli, ne zna pisat poruke)
<Mmike> ja sam mislio sebi kupit iphone se
<Mmike> jer je to najmanji telefon trenutno koji ima smisla
<Mmike> i moguce da je ovaj 6plus koji imam sjebat 
<Mmike> a iphone se na njuskalu ima za 900 kuna
<Mmike> sto je u biti iphone 6 u kucistu od iphonea 5
<Mmike> mali, slatki
<Mmike> stovise, 6s je to
<Mmike> pa cu jos do nove godine si dat truda i vidjet jel' ima ove iritantne bugove
<Mmike> jer sam se na sjebati UI manje-vise navikao
<jelly> SE, da.  Kad bi ga updateali na harver od 8ice bi bilo ok
<Mmike> a sad, jebiga :)
<Mmike> doduse, ovaj 6plus je jeben sad u bolnici kad gledam filmove/serije :) velik ekran
<jelly> imas wifi ili 4g?
<ivoks> Mmike: na home se uvijek mozes vratiti s jednim pritiskom, ako bas hoces
<Mmike> ivoks, kak?
<Mmike> ivoks, ovisno o tome u kojoj sam aplikaciji
<Mmike> jelly, uzeo sam tele2 pokucni
<Mmike> radi prejebeno
<ivoks> Mmike: power, ekran se ugasi i onda stavis prst na fingerprint reader
<ivoks> Mmike: kako gdje
<Mmike> imam u parku 90/80 mbita, a u sobi 40/40
<ivoks> na murteru imam 0,1/0,1
<Mmike> valjda u krapinskim toplicama nitko ne koristi tele2 :)))
<Mmike> ivoks, to si nedavno testirao? jer, prosle godine na hvaru je tele2 bio bezkoristan
<ivoks> zvali su me
<ivoks> pa sam popizdio na njih
<ivoks> pa su rekli da je njihov problem, da nemaju kapacitet
<ivoks> ali da im je u planu prosirenje tornja na murteru do kraja ljeta
<Mmike> ivoks, glede powera kad se ekran ugasi i otkljucam ga sa 'home' tipkom (nemam fingerprint storean), udjem u appu kojem sam bio - i onda home/home/home dok dodjem do pocetka
<ivoks> i jos jedan toranj do kraja godine
<Mmike> ja sam uzeo tele2 za probu tu i odusevio se kak radi - puno bolje neg u zg
<Mmike> jos jedan bed s ajfonom je vpn
<Mmike> PROPIZDIO dok sam openvpn i iphone slozio da radi
<jelly> openvpn klijenti su bezveze i na windowsima
<Mmike> ma ima klijent, openvpn ga radi
<Mmike> native, supported
<Mmike> al' keyeve i certove prekopirat na iphone :D
<Mmike> eee, to je znanost :D
<Mmike> ugl, idem jest
<ivoks> Mmike: nabravi iphone x ;)
<ivoks> do homea ces sa jednim swipeom
<ivoks> https://novac.jutarnji.hr/aktualno/korisnici-samsunga-u-panici-jer-im-mobiteli-sami-od-sebe-salju-sve-fotografije-drugima/7556274/
<ivoks> https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/02/some-samsung-users-say-their-phones-randomly-sent-photos-to-contacts/?guccounter=1
<jelly> software is fun!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa kaj ti se to dogodilo :(
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DhHUWsaWAAAqyD0?format=jpg
<sillyslux> https://www.wsj.com/articles/techs-dirty-secret-the-app-developers-sifting-through-your-gmail-1530544442
<sillyslux> Tech’s ‘Dirty Secret’
<sillyslux> lel
<sillyslux> TO READ THE FULL STORY
<sillyslux> hhh-h-ha.. haha....
<sillyslux> https://liliputing.com/2018/07/intels-9th-gen-core-chips-are-on-the-way-if-that-means-anything.html
<sillyslux> min. 4 cores
<obrut> pih, nista 8c/16t :P
<obrut> i 65W , je li :)
<sillyslux> pa ja bi nesto s 15W
<sillyslux> ovo sad s 25W nesto mi se previse grije
<obrut> pa i ja bi s 15W s puno corova :) al to kosta pun kua
<sillyslux> a doduse... veci hladnjak bi ist bio ok
<sillyslux> a sad di naci hladnjak za SocketP
<sillyslux> ima i neki lipi quadcore iz kine za male pare ali 35W
<sillyslux> bum ja uzeo oni lenovo m83 ako ga ne proda do iduceg tjedna
<sillyslux> ovi ram me jebe samo tako
<sillyslux> sta vridi ogromna swap partiticija ako je puno toga "unswappable"?
<obrut> swap... da... sjecam se toga :)
<sillyslux> mehh, ako dobijem taj lenovo imat cu i ja 16gb napokon
<sillyslux> a server ce ponovo biti server
<sillyslux> xen?
<sillyslux> joj sta mrzim makefajlove
<obrut> zasto ? :) make; make install :)
<obrut> ili && umjesto ;
<sillyslux> pa trebam dodat neki lib
<sillyslux> make -j 2 CFLAGS="-Wall -gdwarf-2 -I/usr/include/json-c -ljson-c"
<sillyslux> ovo mi radi
<sillyslux> sad stavi -ljson-c negdje u makefile
<sillyslux> tu on kaze... https://git.zx2c4.com/cgit/tree/cgit.mk
<sillyslux> pkg-config --libs --cflags json-c
<sillyslux> uspilo mi, ali naucio nisam nista
<obrut> pa nema tu neke velike mudrosti :) trebas kompajleru reci gdje se ce naci header fajlove i koje libove includati i to ti pkg-config moze vratiti za odredjeni lib (ako ovaj ima definiciju za to)... a Makefile ko Makefile... malo ga pronjuskas, probas naci gdje se kompajlira konacni executable, vidis koji su dependenciji i o tome ce ti ovisi kamo najzgodnije tutnuti ove flagove
<obrut> negdje ce biti i u komentarima "ovdje stavi ovo/ono"...
<obrut> cudi me da u danasnje doba nema neki automake/configure za ovo
<sillyslux> uhh?
<SakiKnin> sudo make install
<sillyslux> ubcio sam 2 reda tipa CGIT_CFLAGS += omah iza PKG_CONFIG ?= pkg-config i radi...
<sillyslux> vracam se u react/webpack
<sillyslux> (ono jos gore)
<SakiKnin> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2018-07-04
<vileni> nove nokie su ok, dio android one programa
<vileni> os updates 2 godine, security 3 godine
<SakiKnin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYJc54uJoEg&feature=youtu.be
<datase> ^ YouTube :: SATA_to_eSATA :: Duration: 01:53 :: Views: 1 uploaded by Boris Sarić :: 0 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SakiKnin> 54 MB/s za čitanje i 50 MB/s za pisanje na eterni HDD
<SakiKnin> *externi
<Mmike> mario@mx260 ~> host fly.srk.fer.hr
<Mmike> Host fly.srk.fer.hr not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<Mmike> eh :(
<SakiKnin> Mmike: imao sam account
<Mmike> SakiKnin, jelly je cak root bio tamo :D
<Mmike> btw, ja na svojim externim ssdovima kroz esata ima 500 mb/sec u citanju i oko 300 mb/sec u pisanju
<Mmike> al' mi je esata konektor iza pa mi laksi/brzi usb3
<Mmike> plus, ladica je usb3
<Mmike> jelly, jel' imas neki tool morti koji bi mogao automatizirati/pojednostavniti telnetiranje na port 25 u svrhu testiranja slanja mejla?
<Mmike> da mogu custom headere metat, fejkat FROM/TO i ina sranja
<SakiKnin> Mmike: bio sam trazio account pa mi je netko od administratora reko da mora doci na fa to da mi posalje, jer od doma ne moze
<obrut> Mmike: pa to napises u par minuta :)
 * obrut je na fly-u (i pinusu) uvijek koristio tudje accounte :P
<Mmike> obrut, aj mi napisi u par minuta :)
<obrut> ne smijem ni napisat neke stvari :)
<obrut> (glede fly-a) :)
<SakiKnin> Mmike: Moj lap je DDR2, Core 2Duo, ovo je prelaz sa SATA na eSATA, na lapu je SSD a externi HDD, to je to
<Mmike> obrut, ma, sad smijes :)
<SakiKnin> Kako ti imas toliku brzinu, nije mi jasno...
<Mmike> SakiKnin, pa, disk moze
<Mmike> ssd je externi 
<hrvoje> obrut: naravno da smiješ, davno je to bilo :)
<hrvoje> (fly)
<SakiKnin> Mmike: wow
<Mmike> SakiKnin, pa skoro svaki ssd danas moze toliko brzo citati/pisati
<SakiKnin> Mmike: nisam znao da može kao eterni preko USB 3.0 da toliko brzo radi...
<SakiKnin> sjebao sam tipku X
<Mmike> SakiKnin, mislim da je usb3 limit oko 600mb/sec
<SakiKnin> do danas UBb 2.0 je bio Bog za mene
<SakiKnin> :)
<ivoks> dakle...
<ivoks> istrazivajuci kako cu si posloziti radnu okolinu s macbookom
<ivoks> skuzio sam da sam totalno zakrzljao oko tih tehnologija danas
<ivoks> nedavno sam si uzeo pc sa video karticom koja ima 3 display porta
<ivoks> kako bi, jel, mogao imati tri monitora
<ivoks> sad sam skuzio da opce nije bilo potrebno
<ivoks> a ne moram reci da ta kartica nije bila jeftina
<hrvoje> imaju te jake kartice i druge zanimljive primjene :)))
<SakiKnin> ja sam kupio jednu za miniranje, četri hdmi plus dvi, trosi 200 W :)
<hrvoje> ja mislio kodiranje videa, al može i to kog veseli :))
<SakiKnin> hrvoje: da, ludnica, imams sic u kojeg upadaju kojnovi
<SakiKnin> sić==kanta
<sillyslux> uploadas svoj um i bude ti vizualni korteks
<sillyslux> zadnja kartica mi je bila neka agp
<hrvoje> te kartice su jako napredovale, transkodira 20 paralelnih video streamova u 2 bitratea uz potrošnju 25 W ... da mi je to nekad rekao... :)
<ivoks> poanta je
<ivoks> nisam znao da postoji displayport daisy chaining
<ivoks> monitor u monitor u monitor
<ivoks> monitor u monitor u monitor u karticu
<ivoks> prosli tjedan
<ivoks> sva mjesta na ovom planetu su zabiljezila rekordne temperature za lipanj
<ivoks> od skotskih 33C do pakistanskih 51C
<ivoks> neka mjesta su imala najvise temperature ikad zabiljezene, dakle, ne samo za lipanj
<obrut> ja cu u sadudijsku za tjedan i po/dva...
<obrut> kukulele
<obrut> iako bolje sad tamo nego u emirate
<ivoks> oman, 28.6. najniza temperatura je bila 42.6C
<ivoks> naj niza
<ivoks> ovaj tjedan je u engleskoj 33C
<ivoks> mislim da je prekasno za spas
<SakiKnin> ivoks: paka
<Mmike> u krapinskima nije bilo preko 27 :)
<SakiKnin> Mmike: Knin 29
<hrvoje> jebo IT, budućnost je u montiranju klima uređaja :)
<SakiKnin> hrvoje: ili smilje
<SakiKnin> :)
<sillyslux> frankenstajn na motoru https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDJZjdKai24
<datase> ^ YouTube :: 異種格闘技レース１回目(オーバルスーパーバトルin川口2015） :: Duration: 04:43 :: Views: 3,375,893 uploaded by autofficial :: 14,283 likes :: 1,401 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SakiKnin> Kaćemo na Mars? Ima li nade u idućih 50 godina?
<sillyslux> mislim za 50 godina je planirano otic i do alfa centaurija
<sillyslux> https://www.engadget.com/2017/12/27/nasa-in-early-planning-for-2069-alpha-centauri-mission/
<SakiKnin> sillyslux: dovljno daleko da se se spasiš od explozije sunca za 4 milijarde godina
<SakiKnin> :)
<SakiKnin> Mislim, poanta je pobjeći iz ovoga svemira, u neki drugi
<SakiKnin> za 10ak milijardi godina
<SakiKnin> Ovo je valjda jedan od 100 milijardi svemireva
<SakiKnin> pa valjda u nekima možemo obastati
<SakiKnin> kad ovaj završi za nas u onom obliku u kojm može da podrćava ćivot negdje
<SakiKnin> *život
<SakiKnin> trebao sam studirati PMF, ali mislim da bi bio jednako neuspješan
<sillyslux> nase sunce ce explodirati?
<SakiKnin> sillyslux: da
<SakiKnin> super nova
<sillyslux> As such, when our Sun runs out of hydrogen fuel, it will expand to become a red giant, puff off its outer layers, and then settle down as a compact white dwarf star, then slowly cooling down for trillions of years.
<SakiKnin> yes
<sillyslux> When people think of stars dying, what typically comes to mind are massive supernovas and the creation of black holes. However, this will not be the case with our Sun, due to the simple fact that it is not nearly massive enough.
<SakiKnin> na kraju će lutati svemirom koa neki komet
<SakiKnin> zaprovo kometi su nekada bili zvijezde
<sillyslux> da, i neki crveni auto
<SakiKnin> sve je to ciklus
<sillyslux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBr2kKAHN6M
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Live Views of Starman :: Duration: 04:13:11 :: Views: 15,842,181 uploaded by SpaceX :: 231,749 likes :: 5,294 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SakiKnin> dugo traje
<SakiKnin> idem gledati Fargo
<SakiKnin> to sam gledao ali sam zaboravio
<SakiKnin> sad moram ponoviti
<SakiKnin> sillyslux: tako je, neće probiti u crnu rupu, a neću ni ja kako stvari stoje :)
<sillyslux> pa... nije daleko stiga starman u pola godinu dana
<SakiKnin> jesi čuja za magnetre
<sillyslux> noou
<SakiKnin> to su prava čuda u svemiru
<SakiKnin> MAgnetar
<SakiKnin> šališ se
<SakiKnin> kad pukne rastrese sve oko seba u radijusu od 100 svjetlosnih godina
<sillyslux> The density of the interior of a magnetar is such that a tablespoon of its substance would have a mass of over 100 million tons.
<SakiKnin> je, ali njegovo magnetsko polje je jako neznam 100 Tesli, lupam napamet 
<SakiKnin> i ono tu eksploziju drastično poveća
<sillyslux> Magnetars are characterized by their extremely powerful magnetic fields of 108 to 1011 tesla.
<SakiKnin> da
<SakiKnin> i sad zamisli koja struja kola po tom objektu
<SakiKnin> biće da je 10000 ampera nznam
<SakiKnin> lupam
<sillyslux> At a distance of halfway from Earth to the moon, a magnetar could strip information from the magnetic stripes of all credit cards on Earth.
<SakiKnin> sillyslux: tako je
<sillyslux> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnetar
<datase> ^ A magnetar is a type of neutron star with an extremely powerful inferred magnetic field. The magnetic field decay powers the emission of high-energy electromagnetic radiation, particularly X-rays and gamma rays.
<sillyslux> slike su najnaj
<sillyslux> Artist's conception of a powerful magnetar in a star cluster.
<SakiKnin> čitao sam prije pola godine
<sillyslux> artist's conception shown... 
<sillyslux> The 'Stylish' extension was recently sold and the new company now logs all browser history.
<sillyslux> what a sad world to live in:(
<sillyslux> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1472948
#ubuntu-hr 2018-07-05
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> ljudi ne razumiju GDPR
<ivoks> sad mi svi salju mail da potpisem da ja njihove podatke necu koristiti
<ivoks> mozete mi poslati i mail da potpisem da nikoga necu ubiti
<ivoks> pobogu, zakon vas vec stiti; zakon od mene nalaze da vas trazim dopustenje za koristenje odredjenih podataka za odredjenu svrhu
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ti moras od njih traziti i logirati i cuvati privolu
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> a ne obrnuto
<SilverSpace> https://www.vecernji.hr/sport/hit-na-wimbledonu-prasnuli-u-smijeh-kada-su-vidjeli-tko-nosi-dres-vatrenih-1256445/galerija-314351?page=2
<jelly> #onokad na produkcijskoj mašini napišeš f umjesto d i on krene patchirat i gasit servise sve na živo bez ikakve najave
<jelly> aptitude -fy full-upgrade  umjesto  aptitude -dy full-upgrade 
<obrut> ili kad na produkcijskoj masini u tekst editoru otvoris produkcijsku python skriptu, dodas debug liniju, a umjesto spaceova stisnes tab
<obrut> i nemas expandtab u .vimrc :P
<jelly> vidim da netko ne voli python...
<obrut> eh, koristim ga svakodnevno
<obrut> u zadnje vrijeme cak primarni jezik
<obrut> ali to s identacijom me fakat nervira :)
<obrut> ugrizlo hrpu puta
<obrut> ono kad trazis zasto se faking program ponasa totalno neobicno i pitas se koji kua i skuzis da je jedna linija malo vise podvucena..
<obrut> nema sanse skuzit na prvu
<obrut> stisnes (slucajno) jedan tab vise i program ima totalno drugacije ponasanje, a stvar "nevidljiva"
<SakiKnin_> sve manje ljudi na ubuntu-hr
<jelly> heeeeej
<jelly> zaustavi se
<VjetaRsDinare> jelly: evo pored mene rade dječiji vrtić pa su momci pustili Thomsona
<VjetaRsDinare> u pozadini hilti pili
<VjetaRsDinare> :
<VjetaRsDinare> :)
<VjetaRsDinare> ali za koga vrtić?
<VjetaRsDinare> tu je prije bio dom željezničara, objekat na dva kata, strop je visok tri metra
<VjetaRsDinare> pet metara od D1
<VjetaRsDinare> skroz promašena priiča
<VjetaRsDinare> okolo nem 100 kvadrata
<VjetaRsDinare> tu bi trebalo staviti servere
<VjetaRsDinare> ubilo se za to
<VjetaRsDinare> ali, neka se radi, brige...
<SilverSpace> ke
<Mmike> obrut, jesi izprogramiro?
<Mmike> obrut, btw, ja s tabanjem nisam nikad bedova imao u pitonu, a bar 60% svega u vimu radim
<Mmike> picku, pav
<Mmike> jebali te nickovi
<VjetaRsDinare> SilverSpace: treba postaviti mining rigove :)
<VjetaRsDinare> struja na teret poreznih obveznika
<VjetaRsDinare> :)
<SilverSpace> https://twitter.com/i/status/1014793254158643201
<SilverSpace> VjetaRsDinare: kaj to nije propalo 
<VjetaRsDinare> a rigove bi kupili privatne i fizičke osobe 
<VjetaRsDinare> koji moraju biti građani RH
<VjetaRsDinare> i to bi im bilalovica za penziju
<VjetaRsDinare> SilverSpace: ma jok, nije
<VjetaRsDinare> struje kao imaš viška, nemoš je nigdej uskladištiti, moraš je prodati ili propada
<VjetaRsDinare> nisam ni ja lud, ha :)
<jelly> Mmike: jel vim moze prikazivati tabove vidljivo?
<jelly> tipa ofarbani background na svakom osmom praznom ili neš
<Mmike> moze, da
<Mmike> ja sam to imao neko vrijeme pa sam ugasio
<Mmike> sad imam da 'tab' pretvori u spaceove
<Mmike> i fakat me rijetko piton izjebe, pretezno kad editiram nesto sto je netko u joetu ili tako necem napravio
<Mmike> inace, novi super-duper 'IDE' za programiranje mi je GoLand
<Mmike> odlican
<Mmike> al' samo za Go
<VjetaRsDinare> prvano privatno, meni isto :)
<VjetaRsDinare> privatnik je u pravu...
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/Senficon/status/1014814460488413185
<obrut> SilverSpace: kad smo kod nogometasa :) http://78.media.tumblr.com/18a6080069217f49a100a9e54c165633/tumblr_n61i3bVZDn1rgteowo1_1280.jpg
<obrut> btw. koje smislio ono smece od apporta
<obrut> killnem jedan proces, digne se apport i load stroja mi ode na preko 20
#ubuntu-hr 2018-07-06
<Mmike> internet u slasticarni u bolnici ne dozvoljava da dodjem do githuba :D
<Mmike> mario@mx260 ~> whois 161.53.135.34 | grep netname
<Mmike> netname:        CARNET-SpecbolnicazamedicirehabilitacijuKrToplice
<Mmike> wee :D
<jelly> a nemas svoj vpn
<jelly> 135.53.161.in-addr.arpa. 14376  IN      NS      dns.igh.hr.
<jelly> 135.53.161.in-addr.arpa. 14376  IN      NS      marjan.st.igh.hr.
<jelly> wut
<VjetaRsDinare> pitanje za hardware znalce
<VjetaRsDinare> naime
<VjetaRsDinare> sinoc je grmilo i moj komp je naravno radio
<VjetaRsDinare> nestalo je struje
<VjetaRsDinare> kada sam upalio komp pokazala je da je procesor brži za 30%
<VjetaRsDinare> Å¡ta se desilo?
<jelly> uključio se TURBO
<VjetaRsDinare> procesor je i3 2210,3.1 Ghz
<VjetaRsDinare> asusu matična H31M-K
<VjetaRsDinare> jelly: Ok, ako je to
<VjetaRsDinare> jelly: hvala
<jelly> pricam gluposti, naravno
<VjetaRsDinare> jelly: prebacio sam na standard, isto je
<VjetaRsDinare> nešto se desio
<VjetaRsDinare> *desilo
<VjetaRsDinare> neam veze
<jelly> možda se neš u BIOS-u promijenilo ili resetiralo na default
<CrazyLemon> možda se odključali zaključani coreovi :D
<VjetaRsDinare> CrazyLemon: možda su upravu
<VjetaRsDinare> ovo je Optiplex 390, radili su ga za korporacije
<VjetaRsDinare> uredska mašina
<VjetaRsDinare> BIOS je skroz ograničen
<VjetaRsDinare> ak bi kupio memoriju sa taktom od 1.6 GHz, sad je 1.333 GHz, bi li bilo brže još?
<VjetaRsDinare> teško!
<CrazyLemon> bilo bi brže da.. ali ne toliko brže
<ivoks> ajmo od pocetka
<ivoks> kak znas da je 30% brzi?
<jelly> vrooom
<Mmike> govno ajfonsko
<Mmike> dodje update i onda vise nemosh kopirat fotke na laptop
<Mmike> i onda
<Mmike> nicim izazvano - proradi :D
<jelly> mozda su popravili
<Mmike> nah, brijem da necu SE kupovat
<Mmike> ovo je drek nad drekovima
<Mmike> naso sam fotke
<Mmike> al' ne sve
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> pitaj boga opce di je i kak to snimljeno
<Mmike> idem doma
<jelly> <rory> lol this is the strangest infographic I've seen on a BBC news article https://i.imgur.com/k1nbQtu.png
<datase> ^image/png 651x846 768.5KiB :: 4 views :: safe for work
<VjetaRsDinare> ivoks: bio sam na kavi
<VjetaRsDinare> miniram ethereum :)
<VjetaRsDinare> kuc kuc, policija :)
<VjetaRsDinare> jel znate šta, kad sam napravija još troje dice, život mi je postao duplo teži
<obrut> VjetaRsDinare: kako to kako to ?
<VjetaRsDinare> obrut: na šta se referiraš
<obrut> pa na pjesmu :)
<VjetaRsDinare> na desu?
<VjetaRsDinare> da da
<VjetaRsDinare> kako to :)
<obrut> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3QyFTEDLZk
<datase> ^ YouTube :: VOJKO V - KAKO TO :: Duration: 03:31 :: Views: 333,885 uploaded by Vojko V :: 2,945 likes :: 85 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<VjetaRsDinare> obrut: slušam taj album ovih dana
<obrut> ja nisam bas neki ljubitelj, al ta stvar je bas onak, pogodila :) i to nam je sad glavna postapalica kad se netko zali na gluposti :) "kako to ?" odnosno "netko te sabotira" :)
<VjetaRsDinare> obrut: da, 100% netko ima nešto protiv tebe :). Slažem se, to je prva stvar koju sam čuo od Vojka kao solo izvođača pa sam odkučio poslušati taj album pa evo vrtim se po splirkom repu ovi dana i kriptovalutama...
<VjetaRsDinare> obrut: https://www.facebook.com/belinda.bedekovic.5/videos/10161218584515725/
<VjetaRsDinare> samo ton smanji na nulu, molim te
<sillyslux> pa zasto, bas je dobra
<obrut> ne da mi se sad prekidat ovo sto slusam :)
<sillyslux> ni meni
<VjetaRsDinare> sillyslux: dobra je samo vizualno
<obrut> o jebote sto je iritantna
<VjetaRsDinare> obrut: ali poram priznati da bi imao ljubav s njom :)
<VjetaRsDinare> il sex
 * sillyslux rofls
<obrut> ako suti mozda :)
<obrut> i nakon dovoljno alkohola :)
<VjetaRsDinare> samo bi joj reko da ništa ne govori
<sillyslux> ja otpiva duet sa njon
<VjetaRsDinare> sillyslux: da na visokim frekvencijama, mikrotonalna muzika je budućnost :)
<VjetaRsDinare> sillyslux: ti mora da si veliki kurvar...
<VjetaRsDinare> :)
<jelly> izgubio 6 sati sa perl soap klijentom i soap servisom u javi, da bi zakljucio da je perl modul bagav, da java daje krivi wsdl, da ono sto zapravo radi ne odgovara ni jednom ni drugom, i da je soap shit
<jelly> also, da testni i devel environmenti, za koje sam prije X tjedana pitao da developer/arhitekt provjeri rade li, uopce ne rade, radi samo produkcija
<jelly> tbh i ja sam to pustio 2 mjeseca neprovjereno tak da...
<obrut> ima soap svojih i prednosti i mana :)
<obrut> jelly: kacete vise nudit ipv6 da se skinem s ovog HT-a ? :)
<obrut> to i cinjenica da tamo znam jos ljudi (koji jos nisu otisli, a bjeze) koji tamo rade i koje mogu zvat ako nesto steka me jos drzi da ne predjem na konkurenciju
#ubuntu-hr 2018-07-07
<obrut> ono kad napravis dpkg -P i ovaj ne pocisti sve :P
<VjetaRsD1nare> obrut: kad sapvaš :)
<obrut> spavanje je precjenjeno
<hrvoje> obrut: nažalost, čisto sumnjam da će se ipv6 počet ikad nudit osim slučajno :-| to je bitno možda za 0.1% korisnika, ako i toliko...
<obrut> bitno je svima samo to  jos ne znaju :)
<hrvoje> ma njima je i CGNAT dobar
<hrvoje> nažalost :-) korisnike zanima jel otvara facebook i onda nitko ne ulaže vrijeme ni energiju u ispravna dugoročna rješenja (ipv6) nego razvijaju štake i flastere (cgnat)
<jelly> cgnat je super, jer ne mozes znati koji korisnik je torrentao od 10 na istoj ip adresi
<jelly> i onda korisnik ne dobije upozorenje
<jelly> obrut: mozes jedino dobiti testno, jer CPE firmveri nisu ni blizu testirani radi li im dual stack kako spada (ili uopce)
<obrut> bitno je da provider nudi mogucnost, ionako bi providerov IAD stavio u bridged mode i sesiju terminirao na svojoj opremi
#ubuntu-hr 2018-07-08
<hrvoje> toliko je malo interesa unutar samih ISP-ova da se to pogura da je to tužno i žalosno, ali tako je :)
<hrvoje> to se možda riješi jednog dana nekom regulatornom mjerom, tipa od 2020-e se mora nuditi svim korisnicima... ne bi bilo loše da se netko toga sjeti
<sillyslux> ovo na erte elu je bolje od formule jedan
<sillyslux> FTTT – Fiber to the Tent
<sillyslux> https://events.ccc.de/2018/07/08/hacken-open-air-2/
<sillyslux> https://hackenopenair.de/en.html#info
<hrvoje> čuo sam ja bolju na jednom predavanju ... FTTY - Fiber to the Yacht :)))
<hrvoje> ...to nije za obične smrtnike :)
<sillyslux> lol daaa
<sillyslux> “How do I maintain authority over my security force after the event?”
<sillyslux> harharhar
<sillyslux> https://medium.com/s/futurehuman/survival-of-the-richest-9ef6cddd0cc1
<hrvoje> kad nas skynet sredi, džabe im je :)
<sillyslux> oni ce imat svoj kvistl pik
<obrut> super je ovaj fiber to the tent... ja zivim u neboderu, ne bas u nekoj vukojebini, a nemam fiber do zgrade
<hrvoje> obrut: za utjehu, nemam ni ja i rekli su mi da je jedini način da dobijem optiku - selidba :)
<sillyslux> http://luther-avantgarde.de/r2017/wp-content/uploads/eroeffnung_00001.jpg
<sillyslux> https://www.google.de/maps/place/51%C2%B05203.6%22N+12%C2%B03806.5%22E/@51.8677198,12.635002,171m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x0!8m2!3d51.867677!4d12.635125
#ubuntu-hr 2019-07-01
<jelly> <pfak> i got the rpi 4, the ethernet is shifted by 1mm <pfak> so the old cases dont fit
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> jelly: pa nije to samo 
<vileni> jutro
<nixhr> jutro
<Mmike> nixhr, 
<SweetMuffin> morgen nix
<nixhr> Mmike, SweetMuffin 
<Mmike> djecaci
<Mmike> laptop ima miniDP, monitor ima DP, jel' moze bilo kaki kabl ili moram paziti na neke stvari?
<nixhr> Mmike: meni nije radilo sa jednim a radilo sa drugim kabelom
<SweetMuffin> pripazis da je kabl kupljen u trgovini koja je blizu da mozes zamijeniti 
<nixhr> ovaj jedan je bio mislim adater minidp -> hdmi pa onda hdmi na telku
<Mmike> da, to je drugo
<Mmike> dp->hdmi moras znat na koji smjer ide
<nixhr> a ovaj koji je radio je minidp -> dp, pa onda dp -> hdmi kabel
<nixhr> Mmike:  smjer je bio dobar
<Mmike> ja nemam hdmi (monitor nema hdmi) pa si nekak brijem da ce i jeftilen kabl raiti
<Mmike> pft, hdshpot nema
<SilverSpace> Mmike: rpi radi na dell preko hdmi adaptera 
<SilverSpace> na dvi
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kul
<Mmike> monitor mi nema hdmi :)
<Mmike> al' ima displayport
<Mmike> koji ima i monitor :D
<SweetMuffin> <Mmike> monitor mi nema hdmi :)
<SweetMuffin> <Mmike> al' ima displayport
<SweetMuffin> <Mmike> koji ima i monitor :D
<SweetMuffin> imas jos koji DP monitor ? :D
<Mmike> imam, al' taj mi je doma :D
<Mmike> isti vaki k'oi u uredu
<SweetMuffin> :) 
<Mmike> onaj Dell U2412
<SweetMuffin> Nisi vise na moru ? :(
<hrvoje> kaj koštaju adapteri mini HDMI na HDMI sa tog rpi 4 ?
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, jok, doso jucer :/
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, al' za 3 tjedna idem opet :D
<SweetMuffin> Navrati danas/sutra, solo sam al' bez auta. 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: treba netko zalit beton pa te zove :)
<phd> arr arr, netko je rekao da će doći dan kad će toliko stručnjaka otići iz Hrvatske da će oni koji ostanu moći lakše naći posao
<phd> primjetio sam taj trend već zadnjih godinu dana, pogotovo u IT-u
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, bum vidio, ovi pred-godisnji dani su mi uvijek drama
<Mmike> mozda bi mogao cetvrtak nakon sastanka jer i tak moram knjigovodzi
<Mmike> cujemo se
<Mmike> kupio kabl
<Mmike> sad da vidimo
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: poziv vrijedi samo danas/sutra, nakon toga vise nisam solo :)
<Mmike> mislim da cu onda morati navecer zvat ubera i prespavat kod tebe :D :D
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, salu na stranu (volim), mislim da nebum stigo
<SweetMuffin> oce mi sjebat aktivne sesije ako maknem i ponovno instaliram openssh-server ? aptitude reinstall puca
<Mmike> vjerojatno, jer ce ti maknut sshd
<SweetMuffin> "&#$"%&#
<Mmike> usteko DP kabln, radi sve k'o veliko
<Mmike> jedino moram dock isfurat za ovaj laptop, bez docka je to haos s kablovima
<Mmike> plus, fali mi USB portova sad :D
<phd> SweetMuffin: aptitude (so obslolete) možda puca baš zato jer imaš otvorenih sesija
<phd> use apt :-P
<SweetMuffin> phd: bilo mi je lakse napisati aptitude umjesto apt remove --purge pickamater
<SweetMuffin> osim toga, jednako exita s greskom 255 
<SweetMuffin> dakle, velim mu apt remove openssh-server ssh && apt install openssh-server ssh , frajer vrati Main PID: 27008 (code=exited, status=255/EXCEPTION)
<phd> zakaj uopće radiš reinstall?
<SweetMuffin> Urucili mi server s strganim servisom, nema nikaj u logu da popravljam, samo ne radi. 
<phd> hm
<phd> servis je toliko strgan da se ne da ni deinstalirati
<SweetMuffin> apt log isto sadrzi samo tu gresku
<SweetMuffin> mnijem da je neka conf fajla sjebata, kako nije prosao purge napravi reinstall i onda pukne jer nemre ucitat conf
<SweetMuffin> dpkgov log isto nije bas od pomoci - 2019-07-01 11:30:51 status half-configured openssh-server:i386 1:7.4p1-10+deb9u6
<phd> daj ti to probaj bez && korak po korak
<SilverSpace> Ako se dogodi nešto loše, piješ da zaboraviš; ako se dogodi nešto lijepo, piješ da proslaviš; a ako se ništa ne događa, piješ da bi se nešto dogodilo. 
<phd> tko zna kaj se tu skrši
<SweetMuffin> Ako napravim bez && izbacit ce me iz sessiona :) 
<phd> o jebemu SweetMuffin 
<SweetMuffin> Moram prvo neki ILO pristup' dobit', da si to mogu dozvolit'
<SweetMuffin> kaj jebenmu, ne rjesavam ja plebovske probleme :) 
<SweetMuffin> ( ne bas uvijek, jel ) 
<phd> onda prvo instaliraj recimo VNC :D
<jelly> SweetMuffin: a koji servis je strgan?
<phd> pa se spoji preko toga
<jelly> kakav crni vnc, na linuxu
<SweetMuffin> jelly: ssh, it seems
<SweetMuffin> phd: spojit cu se ILO-om
<phd> jelly: ma zezam ga
<SweetMuffin> phd: ja sam ozbiljno pitao pomoc, a ti me drkas! Nu, pamtim :) 
<jelly> pazi da neki majstor nije stavio "stable" u repo pa instalirao stretch ssh na stariji release
<jelly> taj paket nema previse razloga da pukne kod instalacije
<phd> prvo pogledas /etc/apt/sources.list
<phd> pa kad vidiš od kuda uopće pokušava instalirati šta, znat ćemo više SweetMuffin 
<jelly> "apt-cache policy" ili grep -v ^# /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*}
<jelly> glavna datoteka nije nužno i jedina
<phd> da, još obratiti pažnju na pinning
<phd> SweetMuffin: pratiš nas?
<jelly> eh, pinning je sranje koje treba izbjeci pod svaku cijenu
<SweetMuffin> Nema pinninga za *ssh, repoi vode na pravo mjesto. 
<phd> kaj veli apt update ?
<SweetMuffin> nis, izvrti se
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, kaj ti u /var/log/syslog pise?
<SweetMuffin> All packages are up to date.
<phd> SweetMuffin: a dobro sad na pravi problem. Kak se to manifestira "strgani sshd"?
<SweetMuffin> phd: tako da kod apt upgrade dobi'm "2 not fully installed or removed", konkretno ssh / openssh-server
<phd> hm
<phd> All packages are up to date, kažeš
<phd> a apt upgrade zavrišti?
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: http://jebo.me/pas/7e@raw
<SweetMuffin> phd: da
<SweetMuffin> meni ova "deprecated" upozorenja smrde na stari .conf
<jelly> SweetMuffin: sshd piše u /var/log/auth.log.  Vidi kaj je rekao zaš je umro.
<Mmike> da, i /var/log/auth.log
<Mmike> tam ti pise zakaj je umro
<Mmike> tak je
<jelly> ne "i".  Samo tamo.
<Mmike> vish da pise i u syslog :)
<phd> SweetMuffin: ovak nekaj? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1113607/failed-to-start-openbsd-secure-shell-server-error-when-i-try-to-run-apt-get-or-t
<jelly> /var/log/syslog je hrpa smeća
<jelly> uglavnom nekorisno
<Mmike> phd, ali, sshd umre, treba vidjet zakaj je umro
<Mmike> a to pise u log fajlu od sshdja
<Mmike> a to je u /var/log/auth.log
<Mmike> sve drugo nije bitno
<Mmike> trenutno
<SweetMuffin> jelly: ne pise mi nish u auth.log, kaj ne pise ni u syslog ( http://jebo.me/pas/44@raw )
<Mmike> <84>1 2019-07-01T11:49:02.607663+02:00 agregator sshd 31499 - -  pam_unix(sshd:auth): check pass; user unknown
<Mmike> <85>1 2019-07-01T11:49:02.607918+02:00 agregator sshd 31499 - -  pam_unix(sshd:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=ssh ruser= rhost=185.231.245.17 
<Mmike> <38>1 2019-07-01T11:49:04.163519+02:00 agregator sshd 31499 - -  Failed password for invalid user testlab from 185.231.245.17 port 42916 ssh2
<Mmike> iz ovog se da zakljucit da ti sshd radi
<Mmike> jel' imas sshd proces?
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: to je netko drugi, masina je na javnoj mrezi
<Mmike> kak to mislis - to je netko drugi?
<SweetMuffin> imam, ovaj s kojim sam sad zakacen, koji je pokrenut prije update/upgrade. Netko drugi as in netko mi probava portove, nece dugo - fail2ban
<phd> uvijek mi se ovo malo kose na glavi podigne kad čitam "workaround" na askubuntu
<Mmike> ma who cares, sshd ti radi
<jelly> SweetMuffin: kakav je to čudan raw-like format loga?
<Mmike> pogotovo ak si se ulogirao u stroj sshjem
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: radi stari session, ali hocu napraviti upgrade openssh-server komponente i to pukne. 
<SweetMuffin> jelly: samo dodas  @raw na kraju, lakse mi je citat' tak
<Mmike> nije cudan format loga nego pitaj boga iz ceg je botanicar to pejstao :)
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, systemctl status openssh-server
<Mmike> ili kak se vec zove unit
<phd> čekček SweetMuffin 
<jelly> SweetMuffin: di dodaš @raw :-)
<Mmike> jelly, pa imas u sucelju
<phd> ti si remote spojen, napravio si update upgrade
<jelly> Mmike: u kojem sučelju?!
<phd> i sad imaš problema sa sshd?
<jelly> less /var/log/auth.log # je moje sučelje
<phd> jesam li dobro polovio?
<Mmike> jelly, http://jebo.me/pas/44
<Mmike> jelly, imas gore:  Toggle Expand   Wrap   Style   Raw
<jelly> ma ne za pastebin raw
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: http://jebo.me/pas/4u@raw
<jelly> nego log izgleda kao syslog raw, osim datuma
<Mmike> jelly, nego ovi <38>1 i ino?
<jelly> tak izgleda syslog "protokol" drito
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, a ovo: ps -ef | grep sshd
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, ti vrati kaj?
<phd> SweetMuffin: jesam li ja to dobro shvatio, radio si upgrade na sustavu spojen preko ssh i sve je upgrejdano osim sshd, ssh?
<SweetMuffin> phd: dobro si shvatio
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: vrati
<Mmike> 4 root@MP50 ~> systemctl | grep ssh           
<Mmike> 1 root@MP50 ~>
<Mmike> pa ja opce nemam sshd! :D :D :D
<SweetMuffin> kek
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, onda reci, jope: systemctl start openssh-server
<Mmike> i nakon toga systemctl status openssh-server
<jelly> Mmike: ili uopce nemas systemd
<jelly> SweetMuffin: a kaj veli "dpkg --configure openssh-server" 
<Mmike> jelly, ma imam, frisko instlairao laptop, sshd jos nije dosao na red
<jelly> Mmike: zasto to nije u base instalaciji :-)
<Mmike> jelly, moguce da mu se systemd sjebo i da misli da sshd ne radi iako u biti radi. 
<jelly> ako jest, nije se systemd sjebo nego se servis sjebo
<Mmike> jelly, zato kaj je security issue? Masa ekipe za initial password metne 'mamatata' ili 'malipero' ili 'krokodil' :D
<jelly> Mmike: i onda je to security issue od distre a ne od takvih tuduma?
<phd> ja bi to rebootnuo
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: dpkg --configure -a mi  vrati isto ( http://jebo.me/pas/84 ) 
<jelly> phd: i onda kad se ne digne nakon reboota :-)
<SweetMuffin> phd: ti si jako hrabar
<SweetMuffin> nemam jos ni ILo, kakav reboot, bong zna kaj bi se desilo
<phd> pa, tek je podne, treba skočit do datacetnra, pojest ćevape...
<SweetMuffin> :) Velim ja, muda k'o pilates lopte
<phd> uvijek!
<SweetMuffin> Idem fakat nekaj pojest, fala za pomoc decki, bum nastavil potlam gabletza
<jelly> SweetMuffin: takav bi na #debian dobio upozoranje prije mute :-)
<SweetMuffin> jelly: zato se tamo ne usudim nikaj ni pitati, kamoli odgovoriti :) 
<Mmike> jelly, pa, da
<Mmike> jelly, k'o mongod koji nema auth po defaultu
<Mmike> iako pise u manualu NEMA AUTH
<Mmike> i debili svejedno stavljaju to otvoreno
<Mmike> tko je kriv, debili ili mongo?
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, restart ti nece raditi jer je servis 'failed'
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, kaj ti veli start/status ? systemctl start && systemctl status ?
<phd> otišel je jesti Mmike 
<phd> tutnul je negdje statuse servisa na jebo.me/pas
<Mmike> nije tutnul start
<Mmike> pa onda status
<Mmike> mogo bi i ja jest
<Mmike> nekaj
<Mmike> negdje :D
<jelly> ok, ručak slijedi
<phd> evo ti situacija nakon starta Mmike : http://jebo.me/pas/4u@raw
<Mmike> phd, ne vidim da je prije toga rekao start
<Mmike> samo status
<Mmike> stovise, nakon tog pastebina sam mu sugerirao da proba start i onda opet status
<phd> jelly: jel bi logovi od upgradea mogli pokazazi zakaj to nije prošlo?
<Mmike> a ako mu nit to ne prodje morat ce se na konzolu spojiti nekak :)
<Mmike> jer, sshd radi, ima sshd proces, usshjan je u stroj
<phd> Mmike: džaba mu to kad upgrade nije prošao
<Mmike> zakaj systemd brije da sshd ne radi je, well :) million dolar question :)
<Mmike> ja bih probao stop/start
<Mmike> al' postoji mogucnost da mu se sshd nece pokrenit :)
<Mmike> tak da  :) 
<phd> Mmike: ima ssh proces s kojim se ulogirao i probao napravit upgrade
<Mmike> phd, da, al' systemd brije da sshd ne radi
<phd> da
<Mmike> yup :)
<phd> Mmike: a apt brije da sshd nije dobro instaliran
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> invoke-rc.d je rekao 'restart opensshd'
<phd> ja vam kažem, ja bi to rebootnuo :D
<Mmike> ili kako vec
<Mmike> a systemd je rekao 'fail'
<Mmike> i apt je tu stao
<Mmike> tj, dpkg je tu stao
<phd> aptitude, štaveć
<Mmike> ne, nije stavec
<Mmike> dpkg to radi
<Mmike> ne apt niti aptitude
<Mmike> i ja bi isto rebootao :D)
<phd> uglavnom i dalje vrišti da dva paketa nisu do kraja instalirana, tako je rekao SweetMuffin 
<Mmike> mislim, nebi, ja bih samo stop/start sshd
<Mmike> phd, da, zato kaj invoke-rc.d umre
<Mmike> a umre zato kaj systemd veli 'nemrem' 
<Mmike> a zakaj veli nemrem je, jebiga :)
<Mmike> nije problem nit u aptu nit u dpkgu nego u systemdu odnosno sshdju
<phd> ćumez je to ponekad ako neamš fizički dosupan stroj
<phd> ili bar dostupnog nijemca u datacentru :D
<phd> nić, nek pokrene apt upgrade i na tom "not fully installed or removed" pa nek pejsta errore/warninge
<phd> ovako možemo samo gatat iz kugle
<phd> sigurno ima neki workaround
<phd> Mmike: naravno da dpkg sve to radi. I apt i aptitude, pa konačno i apt-get su wrapperi 
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> systemctl status 
<Mmike> brije da je sshd down
<Mmike> a nije
<Mmike> u tome je problem
<Mmike> kad systemd popravi
<Mmike> onda ce mu i invokerc dreck proc
<phd> sve smrdi na problem opisan u linku sa askubuntu
<phd> malo se ježim na način kako su to riješili 
<phd> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1109934/ssh-server-stops-working-after-reboot-caused-by-missing-var-run-sshd/1110843#1110843
<phd> Workaround 2: bi zapravo i mogao napraviti posao
<phd> perverzno, ali linux je zapravo sex :D
<Mmike> phd, to je skroz drugi issue
<Mmike> tamo fali /var/run/sshd
<Mmike> vjerojatno jer je netko openvz kontejner krivo slozio
<Mmike> ili je mozda davno na 16.04 postojao bug da se taj dir nije kreirao
<Mmike> ~$ cat /usr/lib/tmpfiles.d/sshd.conf 
<Mmike> d /var/run/sshd 0755 root root
<Mmike> ovo je na mom nekom xenialu
<Mmike> i to napravi taj dir i sve je 5
<phd> taj link je spomenut na https://askubuntu.com/questions/1113607/failed-to-start-openbsd-secure-shell-server-error-when-i-try-to-run-apt-get-or-t
<Mmike> primijeti da botanicaru sshd radi, ovom gore nije radio
<phd> gdje se drvilo o upgradeu
<phd> ako sam dobro shvatio dpkg zgazi /var/run/sshd i ne kreira ga ponovo
<Mmike> phd, ovaj drugi link nema korisnih informacija
<Mmike> ne pise zakaj se sshd nije pokrenuo
<Mmike> jer nitko covjeku tamo nije rekao 'kaj ti pise u /var/log/auth.log'
<Mmike> plus, ovaj ima neke nakaradne ssh.sh skripte u /etc/init.d/
<Mmike> pitaj boga od kud je to\
<Mmike> tak da - opet nema veze s botanicarovim problemom
<phd> askubuntu ćušpajz :D
<Mmike> (slicno je jedino to da dpkg umre, zato kaj nemre restartat sshd)
<phd> ne znam kak bi start/stop mogao pomoći Mmike 
<Mmike> pa, systemdu kad kaze start, ovaj ce probat pokrenut sshd, vidjet ce da vec radi i reci ce 'ok'
<Mmike> i systemctl status ce onda pokazati 'all good, service running, green circle'
<Mmike> nakon toga invoke-rc.d restart bi trebao proraditi
<SweetMuffin> Moram napraviti odmak od prethodnog problema da malo pljucnem devove. Razvijaju nekaj vec odina,a izdali novu verziju, testiramo i moze se nekaj kaj se ne bi smjelo. Prijavim predmet u bug tracker i odgovore mi s "kako stvari stoje, to se sad moze" :) 
<phd> SweetMuffin: nemoj samo po devovima pljuckat. Ta kasta je stalno stisnuta između kliješta korisnika i managemeta
<phd> been there done that
<phd> nego SweetMuffin što ćemo? Mmike rješenje probat ili...?
<SweetMuffin> phd: zakaj ne bi ? Ako ti ja prijavim da nekaj ne radi kako treba, ti moraqs biti pangalakticki nezainteresirani supak da mi odgovoris "kako stvari stoje, sad se moze" :) Znam & vidim da se moze i prijavio sam problem jer ne smije :) 
<SweetMuffin> phd: pojest cemo gablec, pricekati kraj radnog vremena i spojit se ILOom, pa pobit' sve aktivne sesije i probati opet. Mozda ne zna ubiti running sessione iz nekog razloga. 
<phd> SweetMuffin: nikad ne znaš zašto se to odjednom može. Tko zna kakve zahtjeve je imao korisnik i odobrio management.
<phd> Dev je samo crv
<SweetMuffin> phd: znam jer citam istu specku koju i dev
<SweetMuffin> uostalom, ja sam tester, znam kaj mora, a kaj ne smije, kak bi inace testirao 
<phd> SweetMuffin: mensčini da ti ti tamo "Katica za sve" :D
<SweetMuffin> phd: sto si sposobiji, to ti sharolikiji poso daju. Da ne znam - ne bi to delal 
<phd> SweetMuffin: imadoh dojam da si se već i vratio s gableca
<SweetMuffin> ma jok, pol sata samo da kupim hranu u KONZUMima
<phd> SweetMuffin: ovo što je Mmike predložio je 2 minute
<phd> ne košta da probaš
<SweetMuffin> necu zaustavljati servis i potencijalno se otpiliti s stroja jos
<phd> kaj veli apt upgrade SweetMuffin ?
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, nesh zaustavit, samo reci 'start'
<Mmike> i vidi kaj syustemd brije nakon toga
<SweetMuffin> phd: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<SweetMuffin> 2 not fully installed or removed.
<phd> SweetMuffin: i tu stane?
<SweetMuffin> phd: ponudi se da reconfa ssh / openssh-server i pukne s 255
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: start prodje kao i restart
<SweetMuffin> status=255/EXCEPTION
<phd> o jeb.. SweetMuffin 
<phd> ne treba mi opis već paste :D
<SweetMuffin> ne treba ti nikaj, sve sam ti rekao
<phd> daj ti meni to full ipak
<phd> After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used.
<phd> Do you want to continue? [Y/n] Y
<phd> Setting up openssh-server
<phd> i dalje
<phd> kakav warnin maybe?
<SweetMuffin> rut uvjeravam te da ti ne treba, no izvoli: http://jebo.me/pas/51
<phd> thnx
<SweetMuffin> kao sto vidis, u bit isto kao prethodni pejstovi, isto je i u logovima :) 
<phd> SweetMuffin: nešto smo drljili tu Mmike i ja o tome. Jel imaš na tom sustavu /var/run/sshd ?
<Mmike> ama
<Mmike> RADI mu sshd
<Mmike> :)
<phd> :D
<Mmike> idem jest
<phd> to je bilo samo da se oglasiš Mmike 
<Mmike> ima kebab tu neki
<phd> znaš kako SweetMuffin voli, moraš dati copy/paste komandu
<phd> ja pijuckam juhicu iz Å¡alice
<SweetMuffin> najjaca kebab salata u Zg mi je trenutno na Kvaternjaku. Obilno, lijepo poslozeno, nema previse umaka. 
<phd> kebab <salata>?
<phd> salata?
<SweetMuffin> Ae
<SweetMuffin> Umjesto peciva, povrce
<SweetMuffin> Moram malo na kile pazit+
<phd> lol
<SweetMuffin> Znam :) 
<SweetMuffin> Smijesan sam :)
<phd> buš pazil tlak nakon tolko soli u kebabu
<SweetMuffin> To isto :) jebi ga, borim se na onoliko fronti na koliko mogu :) 
<SweetMuffin> Sol pojacano gubimo ljeti
<phd> haha
<SweetMuffin> Danas sam pjesice isao pol puta na posao, tak cu i nakat. Ako me ne prehiti mozdani, iznojit cu 20dg soli
<phd> sve je ok dok ti doc ne kaže "jedite neslano, ako možete"
<SweetMuffin> heheh, znamo kak to ide: kad doktor nekaj veli, onda najednom mozemo :) 
<phd> sve je to drek, s oproštenjem. Ako si umjeren, svega po malo nema problema
<SweetMuffin> Od kad imam klince, na sve pazim, ali brijem da sam teze oste en od ranije . No, ne idem doktorima dok ne otplatim stambeni, znas kakvi su, svakom nekaj nadju :) 
<phd> nisam još čuo za kebab salatu :D Ovdje u mojim krajevima je najjače "u lepinji ili tortilji?"
<phd> ali ako postoji pizza-burek (probao u Rijeci) Å¡to ne bi i kebab salata
<SweetMuffin> Doslovno u ovakvoj posudi dobijes https://www.alikebaba.hr/site/assets/files/1096/mix-salata-1.jpg
<SweetMuffin> https://www.alikebaba.hr/hr/ponuda/classic-kebab/classic-kebab-salata/ 
<respawn> d dan
<Mmike> sad sam bio u ali kebabi
<Mmike> polosili su se, neznaju slozit kebab
<Mmike> jos ga zamolim da mi slozi kak spada, ovaj se frnji
<Mmike> pre kasno sam skuzio da ima salata, mogao sam bas to uzet
<SweetMuffin> Kaj su sjebali Mmike ?
<SweetMuffin> Salata je bogovska bas zato jer mogu manje zeznuti kod slaganja, a i maknem tijesto iz jelovnika
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, pa lik prvo natracka umaka tonu, onda stavi sve od salata i onda na vrhu meso
<Mmike> i onda, sta
<Mmike> jos ga zamolim, reko, ak bi mogli prvo malo mesa pa onda umaka pa tak malo slagat?
<Mmike> lik me pogleda i veli 'ma moze, sve moze'
<Mmike> i stavi mesa
<Mmike> i onda stavi umaka valjda za 3 kebaba :D
<ivoks> 'meso'
<Mmike> ivoks, ma, ovo je pileci, i fakat je pilece meso
<Mmike> i u biti je skroz fin kebab
<Mmike> samo da ga posloze kak spada
<SweetMuffin> Ne kuzim ja te spike s umakom u litrama. Ali, ekipa to voli. 
<phd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpwR2qBOv1o
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Temporary Tattoo Printer :: Duration: 01:38 :: Views: 1,988,428 uploaded by INSIDER :: 30,961 likes :: 670 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<ivoks> issati appleu
<ivoks> stavili su public betu za ios 13
<ivoks> i rekao, ajde, da vidim
<ivoks> i nemres kontakt sejvat
<ivoks> sejva se, tu je, vidis ga
<ivoks> nakon 5min ga vise nema
<ivoks> kak su to mogli sjebat
<ivoks> a i command+space na laptopu je prestao raditi
<ivoks> matere ti koje sranje je taj apple
<Mmike> pa ok, in all fairnes, stavio si betu :)
<Mmike> znam jos jednog antea koji to isto voli raditi i onda bitcha kak je potrgano! :)
 * Mmike jos uvijek bionic tjera, tek ovih dana cu travel laptop prebaciti na disco
<phd> SweetMuffin: kak je skončao tvoj sshd? nemo me sad ostavljat usred epizode sapunice :D
<phd> siguran sam da i ostale zanmima :-)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-07-02
<BitterMuffin> Iju ! 
<BitterMuffin> di je sad pav :) 
<phd> omg, Microsoft core managed meeting room software
<phd> prekrašna ideja :-D
<phd> Complete Meeting Room Service with SLA
<Mmike> phd, jel' reko kak je popravio na kraju? :D
<phd> LoL Mmike 
<phd> otiš'o sam, sarmu probo nisam, a ni odgovora ne bijaše
<Mmike> BitterMuffin, sta sad
<Mmike> ostavkljas nas
<Mmike> u cekanju
<Mmike> oce netko kupit thinkpad?
<phd> SweetMuffin, dužan si nam
<Mmike> W520, 32G memorije, 500GB obican disk, 250G mSATA SSD, extra baterija, dock+punjac
<Mmike> i punjac sam po sebi, naravno
<phd> izdrkuljili smo se da mu pomognemo, a ona je rekao da ide jest i čekat kraj radnog vremena da to riješi :-D
<Mmike> Ima Nvidiju neku unutra
<Mmike> ocuvan, pretezno na docku bio
<phd> koji proc je u tom W50 Mmike ?
<Mmike> i7
<Mmike> i7 2670QM
<phd> Vidim na ebayu da ima verzijs sa i7-2860QM i sa i7-3720QM
<Mmike> ne W520
<Mmike> u biti ovaj 2860 mozda
<Mmike> 3720 je u T/W 530
<phd> a jesjes 3270 je u 530
<phd> koliko para?
<Mmike> pa nemam pojma
<Mmike> mislio stavit na njuskalo za 3500 kuna\
<Mmike> pa koliko dobijem
<phd> nećeš dobit ni poziva uz tu cijenu
<phd> dječica i preprodavači danas sve provjere 
<phd> Mmike: ide li kakva M$ lincenca uz taj Thinkpad?
<phd> licenca*
<phd> ili je "just Ubuntu"
<Mmike> phd, kak mislis - necu dobit nit poziva? :)
<Mmike> dobit cu, dobit, stari moj ;) 32 gige rama i ssd je unutra
<Mmike> samo to je 1500 kuna
<Mmike> dock i ekstra baterija
<Mmike> jos skoro soma kuna
<Mmike> to je vec 2500
<Mmike> i laptop sam po sebi za 1000?
<Mmike> fakat je dobar laptop
<phd> sretno s time
<Mmike> ja sam ga koristio na moru pretezno, i sad u uredu zadnja 3 mjeseca, dok nisam kupio P50
<Mmike> openstack mosh u njega sam tak instalirat
<Mmike> doduse, ja sam dva SSDa onda imao
<Mmike> ova baterija koja je unutra je na 88%
<phd> Lenovo ThinkPad W530 i7-3740QM, 16 GB RAM, 180 GB SSD, Windows 10 - 384,99 € + 19,99 € shipping
<phd> samo Windows 10 je preko 100 €
<phd> tak da...
<phd> sretno s time Mmike 
<Mmike> phd, kol'ko bi ti dao?
<phd> ja ti vjerojatno nisam interesantan kao kupac
<phd> Niti dock niti 32 GB rama mi ne treba za laptop
<Mmike> daklem, ono gore je 2900 kuna, sa duplo manje memorije, bez docka, bez ekstra baterije. A ja trazim 500 kuna vise, a dao bi za tu istu paru.
<Mmike> taj i7 u W530 nije nista jaci nego ovaj u W520, samo je energetski 'stedljiviji'
<Mmike> nesto malo
<phd> Mmike:  Tražiš 500kn više, ali bez Windoza, koliko sam shvatio
<Mmike> btw, cpu je 2720QM ;)
<Mmike> phd, svaki thinkpad ima windoze
<Mmike> ovaj ima Win7 licencu koja je upgradeabilna na Win10
<Mmike> stovise, na ovom HDDu koji dajem s laptopom imam originalne windowse koji su dosli uz laptop, zajedno sa recovery imageom i svime
<Mmike> phd, koliko bi ti dao, srca mu :)
<Mmike> prodaj dock, prodaj RAM :)
<phd> Taj upgrade sa Win7 na Win10 je upitan. Ovisi kako se M$ odluči. Prvo su propovijedali da će biti dostupno do nekog deadlinea. Koliko pratim danas prolaze Win7 ključevi za instalaciju Win10
<phd> Ali možda se i to promjeni
<phd> Mmike: :)
<phd> Ne bi ja to uzeo
<Mmike> a kaj serkas onda? :D
<phd> samo na glas razmišljam
<phd> bazirano na mojim iskustvima s Njuškalom
<Mmike> phd, laptop ima nalijepnicu iza sa Win7 kljucem
<Mmike> moja iskustva s njuskalom su fantasticna
<Mmike> ja u principu prodam sve skoro odmah :)
<Mmike> eo imam dve tastature koje nisam prodao
<Mmike> i to stoji vec tjednima
<phd> Ima nekog hardwarea koji ode dok si rekao keks
<Mmike> laptopi, thinkpadi pogotovo, odlaze k'o veliki
<phd> A ima tih cveba koje mjesecima nemreš prodat
<Mmike> prosle godine sam prodao T520, isto i7, 16 gigi memorije, obican disk, razbijen malo sa straznje strane, al' radi ok - 2k kuna. 
<Mmike> trazio 2200, zvao lik pitao jel moze 2, reko, moze, nosi. 
<phd> ja sam mobove i grafulje frknuo u roku keks
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> kavica, pa sastanci
<Mmike> adios :)
<phd> dok recimo za tablet uopće nije bilo interesa
<phd> lejter Mmike 
<Mmike> pjebemti
<Mmike> prosli tjedan bio na moru
<Mmike> dobio 3 paketa od GLSa i dobio 2 od DPDa
<Mmike> nitko mi ne zeli rec tko je posiljatelj
<hrvoje> Mmike: dok nije porezna uprava, dobro je :)
<Mmike> jednom narucim 5 stvari s amazona i ebaya i jednom sve stignu i to taman kad me nema :D
<vileni> dobra cijena za w520
<vileni> jedino sto je to vec jako staro
<vileni> o hbogner 
<hbogner> o vileni 
<hbogner> jeste zivi u ovim ljetnim danima
<hbogner> ja evo prezivljavam u izgonu nekako, majstor me potjerao iz stana, brusi i lakir aparkete
<vileni> gdje se izgonjen?
<vileni> meni je super, stan se ne grije previse, klima radi
<vileni> na poslu klima radi
<vileni> u autu, preslaba je :)
<hbogner> na poslu u uredskom djelu sam daleko od klima, iza zida je, u serverskom djelu firme prehladno i pre bucno, u autu crkla klima, a mi sad kombiniramo sto kod moje majke, sto kod ženine majke prespavat dok se ovo parket ne osusi
<phd> vileni: i staro je i s dockom je, što dodatno sužava broj interesenata
<SweetMuffin> phd, Mmike, nisam nish napisao jer mi nije od juce zavrsilo radno vrijeme :) Imao sam neke pozare za gasiti. Ovo ce se odloziti do danas popodne, servisi zbog kojih server postoji rade. 
<Mmike> vileni, odi ju napunit plinom
<Mmike> tak meni bilo, reko, moram auto novi kupit, klima osla
<Mmike> i onda su mi zamijenili neku cjevcicu, napunili i sad opet radi k'o mutava
<vileni> Mmike: ma opcenito je slaba klima
<vileni> mala masina, ne moze biti jak kompresor
<vileni> auto je na suncu cijeli dan
<vileni> nije neka razlika bila nakon punjenja
<Mmike> a kojo auto?
<Mmike> toyota ona?
<vileni> getz
<vileni> toyota je na losinju
<vileni> ona ima dosta jacu klimu, i puno je bolja izolacija
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> getz
<Mmike> to je onaj auto za ic po superkonzumu? :D
<vileni> skoro :)
<vileni> planiram ga zamijeniti uskoro
<SweetMuffin> I ove iz Debiana je obuzelo ludilo. https://bits.debian.org/2019/06/diversity-and-inclusion.html - During DebConf19 in Curitiba there will be a dedicated Diversity and Welcoming Team.
<SweetMuffin> Doduse, iz nastavka se moze zakljuciti da na debconf dolaze napaljeni linuxasi koji bi turili pimpek u sve sto se ne protivi, pa da ne odfuraju AIDS doma
<Mmike> https://youtu.be/h2NLhnalkUM?t=53
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Raih Cuan Dari Sidang MK @ 00:53 :: Duration: 10:11 :: Views: 11,717 uploaded by CNBC Indonesia :: 23 likes :: 8 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SweetMuffin> Kaeto mmike? Po naslovu sam pomislio da je neki Mongolski rock ( apropo istog: https://youtu.be/v4xZUr0BEfE?t=64 )
<datase> ^ YouTube :: The HU - Yuve Yuve Yu (Official Music Video) @ 01:04 :: Duration: 05:53 :: Views: 18,964,038 uploaded by The HU :: 423,523 likes :: 6,959 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, vidi kak se zove novinar :)
<SweetMuffin> Rajh Kuan Dari Sidang :) Zvuci kao da netko iz Imotskog pita jel vruce :)
<SweetMuffin> "Burgeri iz McDonald’sa od danas stižu i dostavom"  https://www.posao.hr/clanci/vijesti/hrvatska/burgeri-iz-mcdonaldsa-od-danas-stizu-i-dostavom/10361/
<SweetMuffin> Odu svi hamburgeraji u kurac nakon ovog
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, ne, to mu nije ime :) pogledaj :)
<SweetMuffin> AHAHAHAHA, OK, pogledao sam i nije mi zao 
<Mmike> sad, kak je taj lik dobio ime :D
<vileni> nije mcdonalds dostava nego glovo :)
<vileni> a burgerbar vec ima dostavu preko wolta
<vileni> ali nije to to, za pravi dozivljaj moras tamo jesit
 * Mmike se dotaknuo netplana
<Mmike> majko isusova :(
<BitterMuffin> Nemre to tak u kratko. Prvo pljunes yaml kao format, onda njihovu implementaciju i na kraju posolis redom kritike po NetManageru i systemd.u
<Mmike> pa e
<Mmike> imam netplan.yaml file
<Mmike> i ovaj skonfigurirao mrezu i skuzim da sam krivi IP natipkao
<Mmike> i promjenim .yaml, 'netplan apply'
<Mmike> i ovaj doda novi IP
<Mmike> al' ne makne stari
<Mmike> ! :)
<BitterMuffin> Hahahahahaha , nije losa fora :) Kak sad maknes stari ? :D
<Mmike> ma sa ip
<Mmike> mosh i ovak: ip set link dev eth0 down ; sleep 1s; ip set link dev eth0 up
<Mmike> bar u kontejneru mogu
<Mmike> na linode virtualki nemrem nist
<Mmike> ovaj zabrijao uzet IP sa DHCPa i mogu plakat
<Mmike> rekao sam netplanu 'nema dchpja' 
<Mmike> a ovaj i dalje uzme lease
<Mmike> vileni, yup, W520 je star, al' je fakat fina mrcina i dan danas
<Mmike> nekome kome graficke performanse nisu uber bitne bi mogao bit ok strojcic
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, rijesio, malo sam i ja glup
<Mmike> naime, umjesto da mrezu konfiguriras na jednom mjestu, sad imas 17 mjesta :)
<Mmike> nisam, naime, maknuo /etc/systemd/network/eth0.conf file u kojem je pisalo da networkd uvijek koristi DHCP
<Mmike> pa ovo kaj je netplan govorio systemdju nije bilo bitno
<Mmike> jer /etc/systemd/network ima prioritet nad /run/network i inim sranjima
#ubuntu-hr 2019-07-03
<phd> SweetMuffin: kako je Strpić znao reći, linux je zapravo sex. Pa tako i DebConf :)
<Mmike> amazon
<Mmike> ulogiram se
<Mmike> i veli da nisam narucio nista
<Mmike> u zadnjih godinu dana
<Mmike> a dosao mi SSD od njih nema mjesec dana :)
<Mmike> Aha, moram otic na amazon.de :)
<SweetMuffin> Da, ta segregacija po zonama mi je bas neobicna.
<vileni> Mmike: sta se jede danas
<Mmike> vileni, brijem da cu skoknit do metroa i kupit Beyond Meat burgere i to doma spec zenici i sebi :D
<Mmike> fakat nisu losi :D
<vileni> jel to ono meso sto nije meso?
<SweetMuffin> Sto ti je kad zdravlje pocne popustati. Nadju se odmah supstituti za meso, joga se jogira :) Moj majche, ostario si
<hrvoje> kak ono ameri imaju ... "I can't believe it's not butter" :)
<SweetMuffin> :) 
<jelly> samo Å¡to je margarin 10x gore sranje od maslaca, jedino to nismo znali do nedavno
<SweetMuffin> Kak je sad margarin sranje ? kaj je lose u njemu ? 
<jelly> hidrogenizirana biljna mast
<hrvoje> ne znam, dobar komad krave u hamburgeru i prirodno napravljeni sir i pecivo bez aditiva ... pa di ćeš bolje :)
<hrvoje> kako uvijek postanem gladan od IRC-a
<SweetMuffin> Tak mi je i samom :) 
<jelly> krava koja je na pašnjaku pasla i nije kljukana antibioticima je grozno skupa
<Mmike> vileni, yup, al je fakat ok
<Mmike> milim, nije meso
<Mmike> al' nije onaj kenjavi nejestivi drek
<Mmike> neg... ima okus, meni bar, po svinjskim usima przenim :) hrskavo zna bit malo i tak, ok je skroz :D
<SweetMuffin> Fucka mi se za antibiotike i sljedivost mesa dok sam gladan. Da ilustriram: juce sam pojeo pizzu s cevapima i rubom punjenim cevapima. Da mi netko kaze kaj sam sve unio u sebe, vjerojatno bi se bas lose osjecao - no,bio sam gladan :)
<jelly> pix!
<SweetMuffin> I never do that. Foodz are for eatz 
<hrvoje> Di ima pizza punjena ćevapima? Uf
<jelly> i ne zaboravimo rub punjen ćevapima
<SweetMuffin> Umene u Sesvetama. 
<jelly> al u rubu su baš već popečeni ćevapi, ne samo mljeveno meso?
<SweetMuffin> Mljeveno meso za cevape , rekao bih. Kad sam secirao meso nije imalo onu tamnu koru koje dobije od rostilja vec je bilo onako bjelkasto kao da je pirjano. No, okus je bio kako treba. 
<jelly> ok.  Nisam ekspert za definiciju ćevapa da bi mogao reći je li mješavina za ćevap dovršena u tijestu i dalje counts as ćevap :-)
<hrvoje> mazalice :) :) :)
<jelly> da
<SweetMuffin> Kad ne vidis sto jedes racuna se samo okus, a on je bio onakav kakav inace vezujem uz cevape
<SweetMuffin> Hjao, mazalice ! 
<jelly> za to nisam ni znao dok nisam već prestao jesti mesinu
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, slazem se. Zato i pricam o beyond meat burgerima - jer su fakat fini za pojesti :) malo cudni, al' meni se to nekak svidja :)
<Mmike> ma-za-li-ce
<Mmike> vileni, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019_W_Series
<datase> ^ The 2019 W Series is the inaugural season of the W Series, an all-female Formula 3-level racing series.
<jelly> Wroom wroom?
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8_NtuomU9U
<datase> ^ YouTube :: W Series 2019, Rnd 2 Zolder: Chadwick vs. Powell :: Duration: 03:27 :: Views: 1,905 uploaded by convar HUN :: 32 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<vileni> 
<Mmike> mirror mirror
<SweetMuffin> on the wall, who's the most overeaten IRCer of us all ? 
<SweetMuffin> 8mi kroket mi fakat nije trebao 
<vileni> Mmike: ja mislio da mi saljes neki novi thinkpad a ne formulu :)
<Mmike> 8mi kroket?
<Mmike> kajjeto? :)
<SweetMuffin> pojeo sam cordon bleu i uzeo uz to 8 kroketa. Trebao sam 7
<SweetMuffin> ovaj zadnji me bas ubio, pojeo sam ga i sad sam umoran :)
<Mmike> lol
<ruthr> pitanje .. 
<ruthr> ko ima rasberrypi 3+ .. imam problem sa statickom eth0 addressom 
<ruthr> non stop kupi dhcp 
<SweetMuffin> NETPLAN !!!
<ruthr> 1. Download the image from off. Site Download - Downloading the version of Raspbian Stretch Lite
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: reci mu da je yaml kriv :)
<ruthr> ta verzija je gore
<jelly> "Osmi kroket" je ime nekog novog SF/hororca?
<SweetMuffin> jelly: bo'me je, kad se prejedes
<SweetMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JA25BIxgtk # krepnut od vrucine
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Alice In Chains - We Die Young :: Duration: 02:33 :: Views: 8,535,362 uploaded by AliceInChainsVEVO :: 43,513 likes :: 927 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, mislim da debian nema netplan
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: nije ni raspbian debian 
<Mmike> u biti je :)
<SweetMuffin> "u biti", samo je arhitektura i pokoja beznacajna sitnica drugacija :)
<jelly> u biti nije
<jelly> "armhf" znači neš drugo i sve što je kompajlirano je drukčije kompajlirano
<Mmike> vileni, bili dobri, tri komada ispekli, pojeli po 1.5 zena i ja
<Mmike> jos sam nakalemio ljutih umaka
<Mmike> ma, milina
<Mmike> bas sam
<Mmike> hercih :D
<Mmike> dodobas, ti koristis systemd-nspawn ?
<jelly> .np jellese 1
<datase> jelly: Göksel - Ayrilik Gunu
<jelly> Radio Paradise, wtf se dešava!
<ivoks> i tak
<ivoks> zaustavi me policija danas i pokaze 103kmh
<ivoks> a dozvoljeno 60 ili 80, ni on sam nije znao
<Mmike> ivoks, di? :)
<ivoks> uglavnom, veli 500kn i 250kn ako platim na licu mjesta
<ivoks> pitam ga ja jel prima kartice - ne, samo gotovinu
<ivoks> veli da mogu platiti u roku 3 dana
<ivoks> reko dobro, onda cu platiti u roku tri dana
<Mmike> onda imas isto neki popust
<Mmike> al malo manji
<ivoks> - joj, al to su vam komplikacije, morate faksirati bla bla bla
<ivoks> - koliko imate kod sebe?
<Mmike> lol :D
<ivoks> nemam nista kod sebe; ako su vam to komplikacije, pisite mi punu kaznu
<ivoks> - joj, ma ne da mi se to sad, ajde slobodni ste
<ivoks> tak da sam malo zbunjen
<ivoks> kaj me zaustavljao ako nece pisati kaznu
<ivoks> htio je lovu sa strane, zato je i pitao koliko imam kod sebe
<ivoks> e neces!
<ivoks> facebook/instagram/whatsapp raspad sistema
<jelly> to je sve isto, FB
<ivoks> da
<jelly> "and nothing of value was lost"
<ivoks> pa i nije
<ivoks> sa zenom se dopisujem preko telegrama, pa je sve ok
<jelly> čiji je telegram
<jelly> Izraelski?
<Mmike> ivoks, lol :)))
<Mmike> ivoks, to je u gradu negdje bilo
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> svi koriste telegram
<Mmike> osim ice :) 
<Mmike> on brije na whatsapp :D
<ivoks> ma onaj dio od autoputa do rotora
<Mmike> tam je 80 ogranicenje
<Mmike> do pred arenu, mislim da je tam 60
<Mmike> cak je i 100 ogranicenje jednim dijelom
<jelly> alo, a Signal??
<Mmike> ruzan mu desktop app
<Mmike> prakticki neupotrebljiv
<Mmike> i sumljivo mi kak kljuceve razmjenjuje
<Mmike> imam enkriptiranu komunikaciju s tobom, i ovaj moj tajni kljuc ima i na desktopu i na mobitelu\
<Mmike> kak si ga prebacio, spaljenu ti koru
<Mmike> telegram na desktopu nema enkripciju
<Mmike> tak da si siguran
<Mmike> i puno bolji je app 
<Mmike> idem jest :D
<jelly> > nema enkripciju <Mmike> tak da si siguran
<BitterMuffin> ha da, bolje znano zlo nego neznano
<jelly> i jest
<sillyslux> jest cevape
<jelly> ne, nego crni i crveni rizoto for free za pemzionere i turiste
<sillyslux> ditodito
<jelly> ne smijem reci di :-
<sillyslux_> pa dobro, ja sam anas io anjetinu :)
<sillyslux_> 4fri
<CrazyLemon> anal anjetina?
<BitterMuffin> Rep janjeta je hvaljen dio
<BitterMuffin> Podrepak isto zvuci obecavajuce
#ubuntu-hr 2019-07-04
<vileni> Mmike: naravno da ti je fino kad nista ne osjetis od tih ljutih umaka!
<Mmike> e, bio sinoc kod ex-kolege iz porno firme
<Mmike> lik radi svoje umake
<Mmike> dao mi neki - dinamit
<Mmike> di-na-mit
<vileni> hoces danas na pravo meso? :)
<jelly> zove se dinamit?
<hrvoje> Mmike: pravi dinamit peče dvaput :D
<Mmike> vileni, mogo bi
<Mmike> vileni, ak nisi jeo vec
<Mmike> vileni, jbg, sastanci i to
<Mmike> vileni, jesi? ili cemo sutra? :D
<vileni> Mmike: sutra sam negdje na teambuildingu
<vileni> bio u burgerbaru
<vileni> smrznuo se
<Mmike> morat cu i ja negdje na nest
<Mmike> a neda mi se u batak
<Mmike> a ovaj vege-restoran kaj je tu vise ne radi hranu
<Mmike> a imaju super gulase
<Mmike> bezmesne :) 
<Mmike> al' su super
<vileni> sta nije definicija gulasa da je sa mesom?
<vileni> ako je bez onda je to varivo
<Mmike> a valjda
<Mmike> :) onda varivo
<Mmike> i imas pravo
<Mmike> kelj neki imaju
<Mmike> i odlican bude
<BitterMuffin> Vidim Mmikea kak umace 4 king size fashiranca u 1 deci kelj variva 
<jelly> kao kolega koji uzme pol pileta na placu i sjedne tu u veganski zdravljak, naruči varivo, i navali
<jelly> (vlasnica kuha fantastična variva)
<BitterMuffin> To bi mi bilo malo bed, da ne smrdim ljudima s mesom pod nosom.
<jelly> njemu nije :-)
<vileni> ima tu u juicebox variva koja super izgledaju, dok ih ignoriram i jedem meso
<vileni> nekidan je cak bio ramstek
<vileni> za 50kn sasvim ok
<vileni> upalio mi bonbon volte
<vileni> i sad nemam mjesta na notification bar
<jelly> jel bolji zvuk?
<jelly> obećavali su bolji zvuk i bržu uspostavu na VoLTE
<vileni> jelly: pa skoro nikad ne pricam na mobitel
<vileni> pa sam poslao da mi iskljuce to
<jelly> kupio sam pola domene
<jelly> vileni, lol
<phd> jelly: pola domene?
<jelly> da, domain skvoter je u carnetu upisao jedan NS ispravno i jedan krivo, a sad imam kontrolu nad ovim koji je bio upisan krivo i nije postojao
<jelly> sad postoji :-)
<jelly> buraz ima majicu sa brandom Bud Spencer
<jelly> velicine pocinju od XXXL i idu do 6XL ili 7XL
<Mmike> vileni, pa bonkas volte ima bar godinu dana vec
<Mmike> meni volte zakon, kad me netko nazove dok sam na tetheringu, ne prebaci se mob na 3g vise
#ubuntu-hr 2019-07-05
<jelly> hm, PBZ za gradjane je nakon promjene trajnih naloga na SEPA digao naknade na 1% od racuna a minimalno 2kn
<jelly> znaci ako imam racun od 600kn za grijanje jeftinije je da ga platim u posti gdje je do sad bilo najskuplje po 5kn naknada, jer ce ovi uzeti 6.00
<jelly> za to naravno nisu nista upozorili
<jelly> jer to vise nije ista usluga
<jelly> sigh
<jelly> Version 1.0.6-8ubuntu0.2: 
<jelly>   * SECURITY REGRESSION: bzip2 update for CVE-2019-12900 causes some files raises
<jelly>     incorrect CRC error. (LP: #1834494)
<hrvoje> jelly: dobro si me podsjetio, moram smanjit paket u banci na nekaj jeftinije, fakat su prešli sve granice lopovluka
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> PBZ posto lopov-banka
<Mmike> sad je k'o i sve druge :D 
<Mmike> sve na revolut treba prebaciti!
<jelly> da, nažalost britanci su manji lopovi
<jelly> kad se bude mogla primati plaća na revolut sve lokalne banke će propast
<Mmike> pa moze se primat placa
<Mmike> samo sto nije legal :)
<Mmike> al' zato isplatis platu u .hr banku i onda odmah sve prebacis na revolut
<hrvoje> zakaj nije legalno?
<jelly> zato Å¡to je neki debilni zakon negdje definirao
<jelly> Mmike, pa ne zelim imat account u .hr banci uopce
<Mmike> a nemres
<Mmike> moras
<Mmike> hrvoje, taki je zakon, hr firma mora platu isplatit na .hr racun
<Mmike> isto tako, svo poslovanje u .hr mora bit u kunama
<Mmike> isto tako sva placanja poreza i inih pizdarija moraju ic sa hrvatskog ibana
<jelly> teoretski drugi zakon kaze i da ne moram imati account uopce i da mi firma moze isplatiti na ruke
<jelly> i drzat novce u carapi
<Mmike> jelly, u biti ne kaze
<Mmike> nema vise isplata plata na ruke u .hr
<Mmike> mora sve prek racuna
<jelly> jel, nisam znao
<Mmike> da, ima jedno 5-6 godina
<Mmike> hm, u krivu sam, cini se
<jelly> drugo Å¡to se firmama ne da zajebavat s tim
<jelly> jer moraš imat kasu i svašta
<Mmike> https://burza.com.hr/portal/isplate-u-gotovini/12023
<Mmike> nap
<Mmike> plata mora na racun
<Mmike> nemre u gotovini
<Mmike> bozicnica, dnevnice, troskovi razni - to moze u gotovini
<Mmike> al' plata mora na IBaN
<jelly> da, tu nema plaće
<jelly> pih
<Mmike> i ja velim
<Mmike> pih
<Mmike> btw, sto je onaj KEKS, koristi li tko to?
<jelly> to je od Erste i radi super
<jelly> transfer bez naknade
<jelly> možeš poslati ili primiti 5kn ili 500kn, super za raskusurati 
<Mmike> a kak radi?
<Mmike> jel' trenutno, ili?
<Mmike> i jel' to samo za erste korisnike ili?
<jelly> radi za sve
<jelly> trenutno je za Erste, za ostale je standardni sync 3 puta dnevno
<jelly> tj. skine ili rezervira trenutno, a primatelj dobije danas ili sutra
<jelly> ne znam je li trenutno ako je pošiljatelj druga banka a primatelj Erste
<jelly> dobro da si me sjetio poslao sam kolegi za uredski eurojackpot danas
<Mmike> u, eurojackpot
<Mmike> thnx :)
<Mmike> jelly, znaci, isto k'o revolut, ali losije? :)
<jelly> ovo nije kartica, ne mozes placati 
<jelly> u ducanima ili slicno
<Mmike> kuzim, kuzim
<Mmike> ja s icom jucer bio jest - lik mi na revolut prebacio rucak paru :)
<Mmike> nema bolje
<Mmike> pih, los jackpot danas
<Mmike> zanimljivo
<Mmike> telegram i keepassx ne rade - mogu kliktat po njima, nemrem tipkat
<Mmike> ostalo - radi ok
<jelly> revolut uzima (neš vrlo sitno), ovi ne
<jelly> afaik
<jelly> nemam još ni revolut ni transferwise
<Mmike> ovo kaj ja imam ne uzima nist
<Mmike> uzme na ogromnim transakcijama
<Mmike> preko 2k eura mislim
<Mmike> i uzme na konverziji tecaja vikendom
<Mmike> nesto je nepovoljnije nego prek tjedna
<Mmike> al' podrzavaju kune i ja si prebacim recimo 1000 kuna sa zabe na revolut
<Mmike> to me ne kosta nist
<Mmike> onda 500 kuna prebacim zeni na njen revolut
<Mmike> nist ne kosta
<Mmike> i onda zena dodje u DM i kupi si sminku za obrve - nema ekstra provizije
<jelly> da, zgodno je što drže kune u kunama, eure u eurima, funte u funtama itd
<jelly> (kaj postoji Å¡minka za obrve)
<Mmike> kajjaznam
<Mmike> meni to sve sminka za obrve :)
<Mmike> jednom sam rekao zeni da mi je najlijepsa kad se ne sredi nimalno, kad je skroz prirodna
<Mmike> nisam siguran da me dobro skuzila :D
<hbogner> Mmike, znači ti imas revolut u kunama?
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> ak imas revolut, imas i ti
<Mmike> imas revolut?
<Mmike> nemas
<Mmike> nemrem ti paru poslat :)
<hbogner> imam transferwise i revolut od cca 2017.
<hbogner> ali na revolut imam samo eure
<Mmike> zakaj ti nemrem paru poslat onda?
<Mmike> hbogner, koji broj telefona imas na revolutu?
<Mmike> ja imam onaj 098 koji zavrsava sa 912
<Mmike> i veli da te nema
<hbogner> stavio sam drugi broj
<Mmike> a jebemu :)
<Mmike> kak da ti covjek onda kune posalje?
<Mmike> poslat cu ti link na telegram, cek
<Mmike> hbogner, poslato :)
<Mmike> hbogner, javi jel' doslo
<Mmike> etoga
<Mmike> kunice :)
<Mmike> sad imas :)
<jelly> Mmike, ili je ono kaj ti mislis da je normalno zapravo sminka koja izgleda kao da je normalno...
<jelly> a ono kaj vidis ujutro nakon sto se umije je zapravo horror?
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> :)
<hbogner> buahahahaha, I'm rich now, bitches!!!
<jelly> zato nosim slabije ocale nego sto treba, pa ne vidim nista od sitnih mana na licu :-D
<jelly> kolega od revolut ima kricavo zelenu karticu koja je bas fora
<hbogner> ja imam onu plavu
<jelly> hm a mozda je transferwise, pojma, uglavnom NEON ZELENO
<Mmike> hbogner, etoga :)
<Mmike> ja imam plavu
<Mmike> visa
<Mmike> zena ima mastercard
<hbogner> Mmike, thx, you're not getting it back :P
<Mmike> hbogner, bus platio neko pivo :)
<hbogner> bas si neki fer play igrac, posaljes kikiriki i ocekujes nazad ferari :P
#ubuntu-hr 2019-07-06
<jelly> svaki put kad otvorim laptop (16.04LTS) iz spavanja, raspberry pi se probudi i prebaci TV na sebe
<jelly> kako to?
<Vlado9A> nije ti jasno
<Vlado9A> netko te sabotira :)
<phd> oho, ima živih ovdje :)
<DomaMuffin> Cpt. Marvel je bas bez veze film, uvjerite se i sami: https://serijehaha.com/captain-marvel-2019-online-sa-prevodom/
#ubuntu-hr 2019-07-07
<DomaMuffin> jelly:sretan ro', bro ! 
<jelly> DomaMuffin, hvala, taj je lazni, pravi je bio prije 10 dana :-)
<hrvoje> jelly: onda sretan retroaktivno! :) sto godina još poživio
<DomaMuffin> O sve mu jebem. Znam kaj je! Prije sam rodjkase imao u outlooku, na adresi koju vise ne koristim, zato nisam dobio mail!
<jelly> DomaMuffin, inner circle ima Skype account, tamo pise pravi pass.  Dam ga samo Microsoftu, guglu i fejsu ne
<jelly> s/pass/datum/
<jelly> Samsung UE55NU8002 -- za 5500kn jako dobar, a ak se stavi na zid umjesto na nogice i zvuk je ok
<CrazyLemon> a bit overpriced IMO :)
<CrazyLemon> bar serija 74xx .. zaboravio sam koliko košta 8xxx
<CrazyLemon> oko 900€?
<jelly> kak overpriced, to je 700 ojra
<CrazyLemon> ah..onda nije overpriced..bar ne više :)
<jelly> 5500 / 7.4 = 743€
<CrazyLemon> toliko kod nas kosta 74xx :)
<jelly> 65" koji mi taman stane na mjesto je duplo skuplji, ovi su na popustu
<jelly> na netflixu Our Planet u 4k i HDR izgleda mucho lijepo
<jelly> nema HDR10 ni HDR10+, ima edge led a ne direct led, ali ima 2.1 zvuk na sebi koji je vrlo pristojan za tv, i za dnevni boravak u kojem ima dosta svjetla je ok
#ubuntu-hr 2020-06-30
<hbogner> o/
<dodobas> o hbogner 
<hbogner> evo mene nazad medju zivima :)
<dodobas> imas potvrdu doktora da si ziv ?
<hbogner> dobit ću u četvrtak, do onda sam jos u sivoj zoni :)
<ivoks> i kaj sad
<ivoks> nikad manje umrlih u hrvatskoj
<ivoks> u prvih 5 mjeseci 1500 manje je umrlih nego li je to uobicajeno
<dodobas> ivoks: a nekome je receno da dodatno popravi brojeve ... pa je malo pretjerao
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> to je bas ocekivani rezultat
<ivoks> u hrvatskoj svaki mjesec umre 4000+ ljudi
<ivoks> mi smo drzavu zatvorili na dva mjeseca
<ivoks> gripa se nije sirila, nije bilo prometnih nesreca...
<ivoks> naravno da je broj umrlih manji
<ivoks> pa svaki dan netko pogine u prometu inace
<jelly> ivoks: a znaš zašto?
<jelly> ljudi peru ruke ko blesavi
<jelly> to radi problem i normalnim prehladama i gripama, ne samo ovom virusu
<jelly> plus, puno se manje putuje i manje su na cestama
<dodobas> je da ... bas umre 100 ljudi mjesecno u prometu
<jelly> možemo se samo nadati :-)
<dodobas> wash your hands, wash your hands :)
<jelly> perem non-stop, i evo sad imam temperaturu... pa si ti misli
<jelly> ali samo 37.0 i bez kašlja
<dodobas> jelly: odmah se preventivno diskonektaj sa svih servera :)
<jelly> baš gledam jesam li paranoičan toliko da idem platiti IgG+IgM testiranje
<jelly> i onda opet možda neće biti niš ako sam ga ulovio prerano
<jelly> prošli put u 4. mjesecu kad sam imao 37.3 i upalu uha sam napravio bris pa ništa
<ivoks> jelly pa naravno; puno je uzroka
<ivoks> dodobas mjesecno umre 30 ljudi u prometu
<ivoks> +/- 1-2
<dodobas> ovisi u kojem mjesecu, u prosincu je vise o ostalih
<ivoks> naravno, nije svaki mjesec isto
<ivoks> ali 1500 ljudi je manje umrlo u ovih 5 mjeseci
<ivoks> to je 300 manje smrti mjesecno nego inace
<ivoks> odnosno, ~10% manje
<ivoks> korona je u hrvatskoj spasila zivote
<ivoks> odnosno, nasa reakcija na koronu je spasila zivote
<ivoks> a i broj zaposlenih u hrvatskoj je veci danas nego li prije krize
<ivoks> jest da ih je puno na minimalcu, ali moglo je biti i puno gore
<dodobas> i broj nezaposlenih je veci (navodno)
<dodobas> ako je vjerovat sta se prica
<ivoks> je, neznatno
<ivoks> sto bi znacilo da je sada vise radno sposobnog stanovnistva nego li prije krize
<ivoks> ne bi me to ni cudilo; moj se buraz npr vratio u hrvatsku u tom periodu
<ivoks> mogu vjerovati kako je vise tih povratnika iz zemalja u kojima je kriza bila zesca
<jelly> i ja sam se vratio... iz Istre u Hrvatsku
<jelly> na 3 dana
<jelly> kontinentalnu, jeli
<jelly> i ne mogu se načudit koliko se ovdje ljudi ne pridržavaju "preporuka"
<ivoks> da, ljudi se ne drze toga bas
<ivoks> iako, u zadnjih 2-3 dana se drze vise nego prije
<ivoks> https://twitter.com/archer_rs
<ivoks> zanimljiv thread
<ivoks> poceti sa 'Just had conversation with a ' i krenuti prema zadnjem postu :)
<ivoks> tocnije
<ivoks> https://twitter.com/archer_rs/status/1277505330885386240
<ivoks> majko mila kakve gluposti
<ivoks> mercedes F1 vise nije srebrni nego crni, jer se bore protiv rasizma
<ivoks> to ide u kategoriju sa githubovim ukidanjem master brancha
<ivoks> ti.
<ivoks> boga.
<ivoks> upravo sam saznao da sam rasist
<ivoks> kuhinja mi je bijela
<ivoks> ISSSSSSS
<ivoks> svi zivodi su bijeli
<ivoks> zidovi
<hrvoje> fun fact - Dubrovacka republika ukinula ropstvo 400 godina prije Amerike :)
<ivoks> pa no
<ivoks> preslikavanje americkih problema na ostatak svijeta nece dobro zavrsiti
<jelly> pa jel tebi koji nisi rasist problem nebitna promjena boje formule ili brancha u git-u
#ubuntu-hr 2020-07-01
<dodobas> ovo je zanimljivo, pa cak i ako vozim Volvo :), al kako se auto ponasa na crash testovima za koje nije "optimiziran" ... https://danluu.com/car-safety/
<dodobas> da kao Volvo ima crash test facility u kojem tesitiraju vise od onog sto se moze ocekivati na standardiziranima testovima, tipa rollover i voznja s ceste u jarak ... itd
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcrEglI18o0
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Volvo XC90 Run-Off Ditch Crash Test (3rd December 2014, Göteborg) :: Duration: 01:57 :: Views: 319,317 uploaded by Herbie Schmidt :: 444 likes :: 23 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<hbogner> Mmike, a mozda i ostali, koje uređaje ste viuzimali za mobilni internet
<hbogner> jesu bili mikrotik, ubiquiti, nesto treće
<Mmike> mobilni internet?
<Mmike> tipa, stavis sim karticu, odes na more, imas prijenosni ruter/ap ?
<obrut> ja sam koristio stari mikrotik s usb stickom (koji sam moro vratit pa sam sad ujeban :) )
<obrut> a taj mikrotik mi je i doma bio jedan od AP-ova tako da se za klijente nista nije mijenjalo kad sam ga uzeo i otfurao na remote destinaciju :)
<obrut> uglavnom, sad trazim neki novi usb stick za istu primjenu :)
<hbogner> Mmike, da, sim kartica, more/selo/gosti/...
<hbogner> ja iamm 3g usb stick koji sma koristio u mikrotiku, ali znao je jednom tjedno zablokirati
<Mmike> hbogner, ja imam neki huawei prijenosni
<Mmike> radi ok, osim kad imam 5-6 klijenata gore
<Mmike> onda ne radi ok :D
<Mmike> mislim, i onda radi ok al' se nekad zna desiti da se klijenti svi disconnectaju
<Mmike> pojma nemam zakaj
<Mmike> ugl, taj sad koristim 'za na plazu', a na moru imam Huawei neki koji sam dobio od A1 za OfficeBox koji mi je u uredu bio los, al' mi na moru radi ok
<Mmike> a nije zalockan na A1 pa mogu i simpa karticu uturit unutra
<Mmike> hbogner, imas ovih na bateriju na njuskalui za 300-400 kuna
<hbogner> netreba mi toliko na bateriju nego da ga spojim na struju i da sve radi
<hbogner> nasao sam ovako nesto https://www.njuskalo.hr/wireless-wlan/zte-mf283-mf283-lte-4g-router-modem-akcija-oglas-29621701
<Mmike> taj ZTE je meni srao, pa mi je vipnet poslao novi, isto ZTE al' ima + u nazivu
<Mmike> srao u smislu da nakon dan-dva se uzasno uspori - nemrem se u web sucelje u opce ulogirat
<Mmike> onda gasi/pali i 2-3 dana opet radi ok
<hbogner> a vidis ni ovi mobilni nisu losi, sam ga ustekam na struju pa nek radi 24/7 :)
<hbogner> ah, ovaj tp-link je u osjeku: https://www.njuskalo.hr/wireless-wlan/tp-link-tl-mr6400-4g-lte-wireless-n-router-oglas-31809418
<hbogner> al mislim da će postojeći mikrotik i 3g usb stick poslužiti svrsi
<sillyslux> i meni je bilo gasi/pali s ZTEom mf667
<sillyslux> sad idem priko 4g mobitela, stalno ustekano pa se napuhala baterija :(
<sillyslux> da je bilo namistit ogranicenje punjenja baterije nekako na 60%
<sillyslux> neke to podrzavaju ako ga rutas
<vileni> hbogner: ja imam kombinaciju tplink m7200 i mikrotik, moze mi tplink zasebno raditi, kad trebam bolji wireless onda kao modem radi
<hbogner> hmmm, sad jos smislit, tele2 ili enku drugu upciju ako uopće postoji
#ubuntu-hr 2020-07-02
<jelly> hbogner, tele2 prvo testiraj signal na konkretnoj lokaciji prije nego uzmes, hit and miss a lot
<hbogner> mislim da je na lokaciji di ja ciljam miss, imam vip i ht kartice i tamo vip jedva razgovaram, a ht uspjevam na nekim lokacijama razgovarat, tak d ami simpa kartic aima najvise smisla, uzmem bon i nadoplatim kad mi treba neka opcija za net
<sillyslux> da, imam 10mbit u prizemlju a 20 na katu
<sillyslux> 3 kat nema :(
<hbogner> sillyslux, digni stup i antenu gore :)
<sillyslux> aha, i busi rupe za kable
<sillyslux> dosta mi je 1mb/s
<sillyslux> a hardware u potkrovlju di bude 50°+ necu ni probat
<sillyslux> ivoks, wtf https://twitter.com/archer_rs/
<sillyslux> https://www.reddit.com/r/brexit/comments/hjv5wz/what_happened_to_archer_rs_account/fwon7df/
<sillyslux> https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1277505330885386240.html
<sillyslux> aww kakav kraj
<sillyslux> amemene https://twitter.com/AmyAmy0572/status/1278675079614914561/photo/1
#ubuntu-hr 2020-07-03
<hbogner> rješio mogilni internet za na selo/more, https://www.4gltemall.com/zte-mf286-4g-lte-cat6-router.html i simpa kartica, treba mi nekoliko intervala godišnje po nekoliko dana/tjedana, tak da mi je 24/7 flat overkill, ovako aktiviram simpa opciju za taj period
<hbogner> a ovaj mf286 čak ima i bateriju i moze eksterne antene piknut
<sillyslux> Special Price $259.00
<hbogner> ja ga platio 250kn :)
<hbogner> tele2 firmware gore, ali rade druge akrtice
<hbogner> sad samo testirat signal na selu
<sillyslux> ahh k
<sillyslux> kay...
<hbogner> nisam lud davat 250$ za tako nešto, onda bi rađe piknuo mikrotik
